#xubuntu 2007-07-09
<Redimere> hey all
<Redimere> whose alive?
<Redimere> I can't find the Restricted Drivers thing through the menu, anybody know the command in terminal to start it?
<Redimere> Beuller?
<nixternal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<nixternal> when one of you come about, I will inform you
<Jester45> Redimere, are you using feisty (its the only version with it)
<nalioth> nixternal: we are always around
<Redimere> I might be, I honestly don't know. I installed 6.06LTS at first, then used the update manager to go to 6.10 and then feisty to make my sound work.
<nixternal> nalioth: that sucapulli guy who just left has hit #kubuntu and #ubuntu and I figured he would be in here doing the same
<nalioth> we'll see
<Redimere> Is there a good way to tell?
<Redimere> Jester45: ?
<Jester45> Redimere, xubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 is the only version that has the restricted driver manager
<Redimere> yes, and I did the FAQ to install feisty
<Redimere> I'm not sure if the upgrade kicked in or not. Is there a good way to tell?
<Redimere> Err... How-to
<Redimere> not FAQ. >.>
<Jester45> Redimere, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jester45> and see what version
<Redimere> Feisty
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> ii cant tell you the command as i removed it from my menu
<Jester45> but there is a command there is a command for everything
<Redimere> Right, but damned if I know what it is
<Redimere> because I lost my gnome start button somehow... and I dunno how to put it back
<vidd> what are you looking for?
<Redimere> Restricted Driver's manager
<vidd> Jester45, what command?
<vidd> ok....one sec
<Jester45> look in the /usr/share/applications/ folder and find a .desktop file that sounds like the right one. then run cat /path/to/file.desktop | grep Exec
<Jester45> that might be it
<vidd> Redimere, gksudo restricted-manager
<Jester45> i would of got it... if i didnt remove mine
<Redimere> lol shit happens
<Redimere> but that isn't working. Do you know what the package is called?
<vidd> restricted-manager
<vidd> what are you  trying to do?
<Redimere> enable my damn graphics card
<Redimere> hmm
<Redimere> it didn't like it when I asked for that package.
<vidd> what it say?
<Jester45> !info restricted-manger
<vidd> Redimere, if you want to LOAD a driver, then sudo modprobe [driver] 
<ubotu> Package restricted-manger does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jester45> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Redimere> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Redimere> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Redimere> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Redimere> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Redimere> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Redimere> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Redimere> that package should be filed.
<Redimere> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Redimere> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Redimere>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Redimere>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Redimere> now, I'm a newb, but I'm pretty sure Openoffice has NOTHING to do wiht restricted drivers
<vidd> oh man....your apt-get is fried!
<Jester45> hehe it doesnt
<Redimere> but it can't be lol, I've been using it this whole time and it hasn't given me a hiccup yet
<vidd> was this an upgrade or clean install?
<Redimere> it was an upgrade
<Jester45> but all the dependacies have to be met  for ALL packages before new ones can be installed
<vidd> it shows
<Redimere> well, I followed the xubuntu upgrade thinger...
<vidd> do this:
<vidd> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Redimere> works
<vidd> this will fix that upgrade messing up your apt issue
<Redimere> but I don't even know what language za stands for lol
<vidd> me either
<Jester45> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> darn
<Redimere> curses, foiled again
<Redimere> all this for CS... jesus.
<vidd> cd?
<vidd> cs?
<Redimere> Counter-Strike
<Redimere> Went from 6.06 to fiesty because I accidentally broke my sound card
<Redimere> and somewhere in the mix that got fixed, but my ATI drivers got blown to hell
<Redimere> Now I have to upgrade Openoffice to fix my video drivers
<Redimere> God I love linux.
<vidd> Redimere, did you bypass edgy altogether?
<Redimere> Nope, Dapper to Edgy to Fiesty
<Jester45> yuck
<Redimere> that bad, eh?
<Jester45> dapper to edgy was a bad thing :) they might have fixed it
* vidd hates to upgrade
* Redimere does too
<Jester45> if they didnt fix it your lucky you can boot
<Redimere> well, that was a tricky situation
<Redimere> X got really mad at me.
<Redimere> I still can't run a second Xserv
* vidd keeps a seperate /home partition so he can do a clean install....
* Redimere wishes he'd thought of that beforehand.
<vidd> its a LEARNING experience
* Jester45 keeps a /home /etc /var and / partitions
<Redimere> :P I installed linux so it'd be a hobby, not so it would work perfectly all the time
<Jester45> it works perfectly all the time for me (with very little problems)
* Redimere smirks, "If it ain't broke, it don't have enough features"
<vidd> it has ALWAYS worked for me....not always the way i expected....but it always worked....
<Redimere> lol
<vidd> like when put a spelling error in my sudoers file.....
<Redimere> same here, I just like refining it to the point where I stop noticing I'm running my PC not on windoze
<Redimere> okay, wtf
<vidd> it worked as it should....it locked up sudo and i had to drive into work to fix it
<vidd> Redimere, now what?
<Redimere> apt-get installed TOTEM when I told it to install open-office
<vidd> just relax
<Redimere> I am relaxed
<Redimere> if I wasn't relaxed I'dve thrown something by now
<vidd> its probably a dependency (for what i dont know)
<vidd> but these tings have a way of working themselves out
<Redimere> Yar
<vidd> you COULD drop back 10 yards and punt....
<Redimere> That's what my mom's cat is for.
<Redimere> I love my computer.
<Jester45> you could try apt-get check
<Redimere> she's doing fine now, just need to get another damn dependency
<Redimere> and it should work.
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install {x}ubuntu-desktop
<rolfen> xfce is cool
<Redimere> O.o; what's that gonna do to Banshee?
<Redimere> rolfen: I concur
<vidd> that rips out all gui stuff, cleans out unneeded dependencies, and installs the gui clean
<vidd> and leaves config files intact
<rolfen> !info Banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2105 kB, installed size 6204 kB
<Redimere> My computer's name is Banshee
<Redimere> ...
<vidd> Redimere, you just re-install it
<Redimere> right-o
<rolfen> ah ok lol
<vidd> oh....
<Redimere> lol sorry 'bout the confusion
<Redimere> it's just easier saying Banshee then My computer. Otherwise I'd get confused, and Spectre would get jealous.
<vidd> that is the way i upgraded my newest system from dapper to fiesty
<Redimere> mmkay, do I need to reboot all the way to make the enabled driver work? or will rebooting X suffice.
<vidd> Redimere, you sound like a true sysadmin...already got a naming system!
<Redimere> The comps at school are King Arthur's knights
<vidd> Redimere, just rebooting x should suffice
<Redimere> my computers are all named after horrid females renown for screeching and pain and death
<Redimere> and my sisters computer has always, and will always, be called sitting-duck
* vidd names his comps for the seven deadly sins
<vidd> =] 
<Redimere> haha
<vidd> my home server is sloth
<Redimere> be right back
<vidd> once the old lady's comp gets converted it will be "pestilence"
<Redimere> noice
<vidd> the boy's machine is "death"
<cheeseboy> how do i find big files?
* Redimere watches his urge to kill rise.
<Redimere> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Redimere> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Redimere> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Redimere> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<vidd> !paste | Redimere
<ubotu> Redimere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Redimere> mmkay
<Redimere> This is starting to bug me, restricted tells me the ATI driver is in use, but flgrx is still hassling me about stupid MESA
<vidd> so...desktop looking right now?
<Redimere> Apt-get gave me grief again
<Redimere> I might just order feisty CDs or something
<vidd> Redimere, drop back and punt
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> need that command again?
<Redimere> Yar.
<vidd> is that a "yes" or a dismissal?
<Redimere> a yes
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install {x}ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> replace {x}ubuntu with the appropreate version
<vidd> ie xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> or ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> or kubuntu-desktop
<Redimere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29169/
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<vidd> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<Redimere> oops, just did your whole big command.
<Redimere> cheers though, it's removing a gig of something..
<Redimere> ...will I dream, dave?
<vidd> it will clear out EVERYTHING
<vidd> and might fix stuff you didnt know were broken yet
<vidd> oh yeah....it will kill your X session too.....
<Redimere> Well
<Redimere> That was odd.
<vidd> oh yeah....it will kill your X session too.....
<vidd> =] 
<Redimere> I'm aware
<Redimere> I'm on my windoze laptop getting very worried my comp isn't doing anything anymore.
<vidd> sorry....i thought you were on a different machine
<Redimere> I am now lol
<Redimere> how long should it take?
<vidd> do you have a tty open?
<Redimere> a what?
<vidd> <ctrl><alt><f1>
<Redimere> No
<vidd> do it now
<Redimere> that's what I was gonna deal with next
<Redimere> that doesn't work.
<vidd> ???
<vidd> reboot
<Redimere> it puts up a very trippy bunch of colors and bars
<vidd> try f2
<Redimere> same deal with all of them
<vidd> then reboot
<Redimere> I was trying to configure steam to run on another xserv and it got mad
<Redimere> but it's rebooting now
<vidd> have no fear....vidd is here
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> ive done this b4...many times
<Redimere> lol
<Redimere> I remember last time I tried to run linux
<Redimere> Slackware.
* Redimere shudders.
<BFTD> Redimere steam as in the gaming steam?
<Redimere> Yar.
<Redimere> Uh
<Redimere> Vidd
<Redimere> it's not getting past the splash screen
<vidd> yeah?
<Redimere> yep.
<vidd> <ctrl><alt><f2>
<Redimere> Nothing from any of them
<Redimere> could be a kernel panic
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> reboot into recovery
<Redimere> Done
<Redimere> kay, got a prompt
<vidd> apt-get remove x11-common && apt-get autoremove
<Redimere> Ohh
<Redimere> It was only halfway done with the remove bit
<vidd> exactly
<vidd> so half the stuff was still there
<Redimere> and thus it could only half boot
<Redimere> and gets pissy
<BFTD> kernel panics show themselves
<BFTD> it might of been fscking the HDD\
<vidd> btw <ctrl><alt>f?> are tty''s
<Redimere> ttys, kay
<Redimere> well those didn't work
<vidd> that is correct
<Redimere> autoremove is instlaling now
* vidd had (miostakenly) assumed you were using one of them for the command
<rolfen> dude that contrl-alt-f2 is cool but scary i thought i had lost my x session for good
<Redimere> lol
<Redimere> nope, it's handy when your mucking about in wine
<BFTD> HAHA
<Redimere> because if that borks, which it will
<Redimere> you don't have to nix everything
<vidd> or removing x....and everything built on it
<Redimere> yeah, about htat.
<Redimere> okay, whats the command to make banshee go again
<vidd> reboot
<Redimere> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<vidd> reboot first
<vidd> you dont want to be in recovery for this
<Redimere> right-o
<vidd> it WILL work...but you will need to reboot anyway to get back in your x session
<Redimere> really, will it?
<Redimere> it's taking an awful long time to reboot ;;
<Redimere> I think it hung on the boot process with the little mouse in the wheel and the load bar
<vidd> you should not be getting those.....
<Redimere> recovery again?
<vidd> yeah
<Redimere> btw, should my kernel say generic?
<vidd> yes
<Jester45> vidd, if your upgrade from a older version the splash screen still shows unles you disable it or remove the config for it
<Jester45> and the defualt feisty one will replave it (no splash)
<Redimere> well either way it wasn't booting period.
<vidd> Redimere, from recovery....apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Redimere> your usre that won't fuck it up?
<vidd> positive
<vidd> all it is doing is reinstalling the default programs
<Redimere> mmkay, I just thought some packages needed to be installed from my directory
<vidd> they will....but AFTER your x and apt are working
<Redimere> well, apt is throwing an appropriate amount of gobeldy-gook at me
<Redimere> which is comforting oddly enough
<vidd> lol
<Redimere> oh that's just entertaining,  apt just installed itself over itself
<vidd> it upgraded itsself
<Redimere> well either way it's silly
<Redimere> 2.6.20 is the newest kernel, right?
<rolfen>  2.6.21-5 afaik
* Redimere mumbles
<rolfen> but for ubuntu i guess it 2.6.20
<Redimere> !2.6.21
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Redimere> !latest kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Redimere> oh fuck you you don't
<Redimere> your running on it.
<vidd> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Redimere> !killself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rolfen> www.linux.org :D
<vidd> !linux-kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Redimere> rolf
<Redimere> that'd actually involve me
<Redimere> moving the mouse
<Redimere> to firefox
<Redimere> and then going to that page, when there's a perfectly good bot to harass here.
<rolfen> i mean www.kernel.org sorry
<rolfen> ok :)
<vidd> !the body in the closet
<Redimere> oh you just made it mad now.
<Redimere> :P
* Redimere crosses his fingers
<vidd> !the-body-in-the-closet
<rolfen> !humour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Redimere> !lesbians
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lesbians - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd> !the-body-in-the-closet
<rolfen> weird
<Redimere> come on banshee... just a little bit more..
<Redimere> she hangs at like the last half-bar
<Redimere> then the video goes screwy and shit flashes
<Jester45> maybe its because its banshee :)
<vidd> can you get to a tty?
<Redimere> she's banshee because she's got a high pitched fan that scares the shit out of my moms cat
<Redimere> and no I can't
<vidd> hrm....
<Jester45> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Redimere> whoops, my bad.
<Redimere> but she really does soil herself if I spook her properly
<Redimere> Vidd, this isn't looking good...
<vidd> Redimere, we want you to dpkgreconfigure xserver-xorg from the recovery....
<Redimere> we? and okay.
<vidd> something is wrong with your driver
<Jester45> vidd, are you becoming like TheSheep
<vidd> * dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Redimere> okay
<Redimere> cross your fingers
<Redimere> Yaya!
<Redimere> We're past the boot screen
<vidd> there...now you can do whatever it was you were doing b4
<vidd> =] 
<Redimere> I actually don't remember
<vidd> you were fixing your video and sound
<Redimere> no, I as fighting the good fight against wine glitchyness.
<Redimere> but sound and video are nice,
<vidd> oh...didnt you hear...wine is evil
<vidd> =] 
<Redimere> duh
<vidd> it makes you use windows apps
<Redimere> well
<Redimere> not apps
<Redimere> I just wanna play counterstrike man
<Jester45> app then
<Redimere> food for thought though
<Redimere> my tty's still aren't working
<vidd> that is strange
<vidd> you are using the 3 keys....
<vidd> crtl
<vidd> alt
<Redimere> ctrl alt f8, then ctrl alt f2
<vidd> f-1
<Redimere> I recognize the image now though
<Redimere> it's my desktop on f7
<vidd> ctlr alt f8 is a x session
<Redimere> right, but f8, and f1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6
<Redimere> all of them don't work
<vidd> and you have to jump through hoops to be able to show more then one x session
<Redimere> which would be dandy
<Redimere> except tty isn't showing up either.
<vidd> press ctrl alt f1....
<vidd> on the blank screen, hit the enter key
<vidd> what happens?
<Redimere> the screen isn't blank
<vidd> what does it say?
<Redimere> it's an image of my desktop with screwy resolution and colors
<Redimere> and completely static
<Jester45> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> it will reboot x
<Jester45> you have 2 sessions running
<vidd> Jester45, f7 is fine....
<Jester45> vidd, but it should kill the F1 also then restart the F7
<vidd> ah....
<Jester45> *should*
<vidd> should he not do that from a terminal in f7 then?
<Redimere> by the way
<Redimere> the only thing that booted up before I tried F1
<Redimere> was GAIM
<Redimere> pidgin*
<vidd> wow
<Jester45> it doesnt matter because it will restart gdm
<Redimere> should I wait
<vidd> no...do it right away
<Redimere> a messed up image with hue colorations popped up on my screen
<Redimere> kinda like the one for F1
<Redimere> only without icons or windows
<Redimere> oop, there it goes I think
<Redimere> nope, it rebooted
<vidd> and does the tty's work now?
<Redimere> Nope.
<vidd> Jester45, sounds like that restarted both of them
<Jester45> humm
<|Slurpee> anyone here have experience with xubuntu usb ?
<Jester45> you could kill pid it
<Jester45> just pick one and kill it and see witch it was
<vidd> Redimere, did you have two sessions open b4?
<Redimere> No
<Redimere> I only tried once before
<Redimere> and I tried it with this .sh
<Redimere> #!/bin/bash
<Redimere> DISPLAY=:1.0
<Redimere> xinit $HOME/steam.sh $* -- :1
<vidd> -redcan you UNDO that?
<Redimere> I would assume three reboots later it's undone.
<vidd> Redimere, can uou UNDO that?
<Jester45> Redimere, run top find the 2 xorgs
<vidd> no...that is a "run at boot" script
<Redimere> I only see one.
<Jester45> and their PIDs
<Redimere> how do I scroll through top?
<vidd> Redimere, sudo apt-get install htop
<Redimere> how could it run at boot?
<Jester45> vidd your a htop zealot
<vidd> cuzz you told it to
<Redimere> I don't understand htop, but I only see one process of Xorg in top top
<vidd> Jester45, he wants to scroll thru top...htop can do that
<Jester45> use the arrow keys on htop
<Redimere> am doing so
<vidd> top wont let you scroll thru....but if you install htop, htop will work like top and let youscroll thru
<Redimere> I don't see anything that looks like Xorg though
<Redimere> oop, there's one
<Redimere> but only one
<teratoma> how do i graphically control volume in Xubuntu ?
<Redimere> alsamixer
<vidd> teratoma, add the applet
<Jester45> alsamixer can. or there is a applet for the panel
<Redimere> pfft, who needs applets
<teratoma> how do i get something  in 'Applications' into the top taskbar without manually making a launcher ?
<Redimere> alsa even has colors!
<Redimere> vidd, there's only one Xorg though
* vidd has never seen THIS before =\
<Redimere> Jester?
<teratoma> teratoma@cremepuff:~$ aumix aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK
<teratoma> what does that mean?
<Redimere> That you like donuts too much and you need to install a sound driver
<Redimere> Vidd: can you telnet over or something and take a look?
<vidd> uhmmm no....
<Jester45> Redimere, ssh is better
<teratoma> i think i have a sound driver working, i hear things if i play media with vlc
<vidd> i can ssh...but not telnet
<Redimere> ssh is fine then
<Redimere> I thionk I have the server running
<vidd> you need to install a server and add an account for me with sudo rights
<vidd> and i need the ip address
<Redimere> sudo apt-get install ssh 'll do it, right?
<vidd> no..../
<vidd> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vidd> ssh is installed by default
<Redimere> that's already installed to the newest version
<vidd> ok... i need a login and sudo rights and an ip address
<vidd> pm them to me
<Redimere> erm.. how?
<vidd> you dont have your username registered
<kbrooks> Hi.  I want Xubuntu, bu I have only the Ubuntu CD, and don't particulary feel like installing Ubuntu and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. what to do?
<kbrooks> (I can't burn any CD, no money)
<vidd> kbrooks, you have the live or the alt ubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> Redimere: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328751&highlight=fglrx+virtual+console
<kbrooks> vidd, only live.
<kbrooks> vidd, and i can't burn any CD, no money for CDs
<vidd> then no idea
<kbrooks> no idea? really? i heard of debootstrap, which can help.
<vidd> kbrooks, if you had the alt....i'd say install the  command line only then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<teratoma> does install off of a flash drive keychain work these days?
<kbrooks> teratoma, yes.
<kbrooks> teratoma, (funny that you call it a keychain, but hey it fits on your keychain, so...)
<Pumpernickel> kbrooks: There are a couple of options for non-cd installs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<kbrooks> Pumpernickel, just to be clear, i have a Ubuntu 7.04 liveCD.
<Pumpernickel> That doesn't convert easily to Xubuntu.
<kbrooks> i'll do anything ;-)
<vidd> kbrooks, then i recomenfd that you install ubuntu.....the sudo apt-get remove x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> vidd, ok, that's easy enough.
<kbrooks> vidd, it will tell me to autoremove so i think i'll remember.
<vidd> i think so
<vidd> but once its installed...come here and i'll tell ya the command again....
<vidd> i always type it as one line
<kbrooks> yes, for simplicity ;-)
<vidd> well....so i only have to give myu password once
<kbrooks> haha
<kbrooks> ok, i'll put in & reboot
<Redimere> dayum vidd, that's your solution to everything :P
<Redimere> blast it all to hell and put it back like it's supposed to be
<vidd> no...he only has the live for ubuntu and wants only xubuntu....
<Redimere> I know, it's still funny to see one solution used twice, nothing against you of course
<vidd> so remove everything gnome (at the lowest common denominator) and rebuild\
<Redimere> right
<vidd> simple solution for a host of issues
<vidd> btw Redimere you can kill that id
<vidd> how does one add a ruby script to auto load on a cli-onlyt machine?
<Jester45> vidd, rc.local
<vidd> so do i edit that?
<keb> does anyone know what would cause this set of firewall rules to be created? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29176/
<keb> it seems to have started since i upgraded to feisty
<keb> every time i reboot those rules are back; the real question is, how to add other rules that will be persistent like those?
<keb> i couldnt find anything in /etc/init.d that invokes iptables
<vidd> keb .... look here http://del.icio.us/url/8eed90607e7f5ba9eb53ec5af3fbecaf
<keb> thanks.  i know how iptables works, i want to know where in xubuntu 7.0.4  that set of rules was created so i can add my own rules without overwriting those assuming they are needed
<vidd> oh
* vidd has never needed to mess with iptables
<keb> it's fun and hairy
<vidd> fun?
<vidd> making programs stop responding for strange, unknown reasons is fun?
<keb> it's building a moat and traps to keep out intruders, like that game Dungeon Keeper
<vidd> its so much easier to do it at the router
<keb> my router has iptables in it too, being openwrt
<vidd> mine to
<vidd> but the interface is simple
<vidd> forward this port here, forward this port range there
<keb> yeah i wish that interface was available in an app in xubuntu
<vidd> if it aint listed drop it
<vidd> it is....
<vidd> !firestarter | keb
<ubotu> keb: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<keb> i can't stand firestarter
<keb> nah i find that too heavy
<Redimer1> hey all
<Jester45> hi
<Redimer1> whats happenin
<keb> i'm watching eben moglen's speech to plone, and my firewall logs :P
<Redimer1> paranoia much?
<keb> hehe
<Redimer1> ;P
<Redimer1> what's a good avi player
<keb> vlc
<Redimer1> does it have a package name?
<keb> vlc
<keb> ;)
<Jester45> mplayer-nogui
<Redimer1> :P already tried that and it didn't work
<keb> yeah i use mplayer too
<Redimer1> thanks jester
<Redimer1> hey keb, do you play CS?
<keb> nope
<Redimer1> damnit.
<Redimer1> I'm trying to get it to work in wine and it's not happening
<Jester45> are you using the newest wine
<Redimer1> ayup
<Redimer1> if you guys said anything I lost it, CS broke it again lol
<Jester45> nope
<keb> nothing except the answer to life the universe and everything
<Redimer1> aww shit, I missed that in the movie too
<rolfen> hey how do you change the sound volume in xubuntu?
<kalikiana> rolfen, Either via menu->settings->mixer or you add a panel plugin for that.
<rolfen> kalikiana: thanks. Well mixer just brings up a window with a "device" section and a "Useful Controls" section... but nothing that resembles a mixer
<rolfen> oh that was mixer settings
<rolfen> but i dont see no mixer...
<rolfen> anyway il figure something out
<kalikiana> rolfen, If you don't have a menu item for mixer, use the panel plugin.
<rolfen> kalikiana: i'm trying to find that in synaptic....
<Redimere> Hey Jester, I done a bad thing...
<Redimere> how do I reinstall X?
* rolfen chuckles
<kalikiana> *lol
<Redimere> I didn't delete it persay
<Redimere> just the big one that said X... >.>;
<Redimere> anybody? thoughts?
<rolfen> Redimere: well maybe using apt-get from the command line...
<rolfen> you have to figure out which package to install though
<Redimere> yar ;-;
<Redimere> synaptic was nice for that sort of thing
<kalikiana> Redimere, apt-cache search xserver-xorg ;)
<Redimere> shush, I didn't screw up that badly
<Redimere> I accidentally wrote a file called x in vi and tried to delete it
<Redimere> how was I supposed to know it was THE x
<Redimere> >.>;
<rolfen> where exactly was this file?
<Redimere> etc/x11
<rolfen> oh it just a link
<Redimere> X still didn't start.
<rolfen> maybe you can re-create it with the ln command
<rolfen> it's a link to /usr/bin/Xorg
<Redimere> oh okies
<Redimere> what do you guys think of Enlightenment?
<akio> wrong channel
<Redimere> zuh?
<akio> ask in an enlightenment channel
<Redimere> oh, okay
<shirish> guys can somebody look at https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-goodies/+bug/124840
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124840 in xfce4-goodies "xfce4-goodies issue because of a virtual package" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> I just reported it, its on 7.10 gutsy gibbon tribe 2
<shirish> lemme know if any more info. is needed
<Pumpernickel> If the dev the bug is assigned to needs more info, I'm sure s/he'll ask for it.
<Redimere> rolfen, how do I make that link?
<akio> is there an easy way to get a cleartype effect?
<rolfen> Redimere: it's in man ln
<rolfen> hold on i l check
<rolfen> ln [OPTION] ... [-T]  TARGET LINK_NAME   (1st form)
<rolfen> so that should be
<Pumpernickel> ln -s /source/file target
<rolfen> Redimere: Try this: ln -s /etc/X11/X /usr/bin/Xorg
<Redimere> cross your fingers...
<rolfen> should work...
<Redimere> I wouldn't know yet, I'm being disk checked
<Pumpernickel> You have the source and target reversed.
<Pumpernickel> Hrm... maybe 'target' isn't the right word.
<Pumpernickel> Anyway, the source is the first parameter, and the link to the source is the second.
<rolfen> now did we just made things worse?
* rolfen slaps his forehead
<Pumpernickel> No, since he didn't run that, yet.
<Redimere> well, not worse
<Redimere> bout the same actually
<Redimere> still doesn't work, and I reversed the two
<Redimere> Halp!
<rolfen> Redimere: are you in command line now?
<Redimere> Yus
<rolfen> try launching /etc/X11/X and see what happens
<Redimere> Fatal Server Error
<rolfen> that's all it says?
<Redimere> Cannot move old log file ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old")
* rolfen scratches his head
<rolfen> i have no idea what it means
<Redimere> Pumper?
<Pumpernickel> Dude, you don't launch X directly.
<rolfen> oops
<Pumpernickel>  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Redimere> gave me a big red fail
<Pumpernickel> (As root.)
<Redimere> Shh! I swear I'm not a noob!
<Redimere> okay, it started, now what
<rolfen> i have to go... good luck, sorry if i couldnt help
<Redimere> no worries m9
<Pumpernickel> You should have a GUI login prompt, now.
<Redimere> ah, but I don't
<Redimere> it says okay, then X doesn't start
<Pumpernickel> What happens if you press ctrl + alt + F7?
<Redimere> It says the link is bad
<Redimere> X: cannot read /etc/X11/X symbolic lin (Invalid Argument)
<gregorygreg> hello
<gregorygreg> anyone here?
<Redimere> Yo
<Redimere> What can I do for you
<gregorygreg> sup
<Redimere> and it's fixed Pump
<gregorygreg> um
<gregorygreg> how can I view current users on this channel?
<Redimere> should be on the side
<keb> you can see our nicks, but not us
<gregorygreg> hmm
<Pumpernickel> Redimere: Ah, good.
<gregorygreg> weird
<Redimere> I had to use -sf
<gregorygreg> alright here's my question
<gregorygreg> where do apps go when I minimize them?
<gregorygreg> I just alt tab back to them?
<Redimere> how do you mean?
<keb> you don't see them on your panel?
<gregorygreg> alt tab is the only way I can see which applications I have open?
<gregorygreg> I just installed xfce over ubuntu
<gregorygreg> there are no panels
<Redimere> alt tab should work
<Redimere> you should configure your desktop by right clicking and going to settings
<gregorygreg> aha
<gregorygreg> okay
<Pumpernickel> gregorygreg: Press alt + F2, enter 'xfce4-panel', and hit enter.
<Redimere> He's better at this than I am :P
<Redimere> listen to him
<greg0rygreg> whoops
<greg0rygreg> what is the actual command to run the terminal?
<keb> xfce4-terminal
<greg0rygreg> thank you
<keb> np
<Redimer1> hey, anybody know much about sound in Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Redimer1: i know a little, what's up?
<Redimer1> I can't get mp3s to play correctly, the voice is much quieter than the music behind it
<maxamillion> Redimer1: what music player? or does it happen in multiple music players?
<Redimere> It happens in VLC
<Redimere> and GxIne just doesn't like me.
<maxamillion> Redimere: gxine doesn't like anybody
<Redimere> same problem crops up in xmms
<maxamillion> Redimere: well first, hit alt+f2 (that will open a run dialog) and type "xfce4-mixer" (without the quotes) and then click the run button ... check the levels in there
<Redimere> dunno if it'll like that, i'm running E
<maxamillion> Redimere: enlightenment?
<Redimere> Yus
<Redimere> the mixer worked, but there was only headphone jack sense and a center thinger
<maxamillion> Redimere: then i can't entirely promise i would be able to help you ... but to my knowledge xfce4-mixer will interface with the audio device set as default, so just open a terminal and run the command
<maxamillion> that's it?
<Redimere> Yeah, that's all
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> Redimere: try reading up on alsamixer and check your levels in there
<Redimere> Master is at 74, PCM is at 84
<Redimere> and everything else is off
<maxamillion> hrmmm.....
<maxamillion> if its just vocal that seems to be the problem it sounds more like you just need an equalizer to be adjusted
<maxamillion> Redimere: try changing the audio levels in the equalizer in xmms
<Redimere> been tooling around with that, I can make them echo and make it sound silly
<Redimere> but I can't get the guitar to quiet down and the voice to raise
<maxamillion> that's a tad strange ...
<maxamillion> Redimere: i hate to say it, but i'm out of ideas
* Redimere smirks
<Redimere> Considering how much works, I think I can suffer with that.
<maxamillion> okies
<maxamillion> Redimere: you running e17 or e16?
<Redimere> e17
<maxamillion> Redimere: how's it working for you? ... last time i tried it, it was too unstable for my taste
<Redimere> well I haven't been pushing limits
<Redimere> but it's gorgeous and it's been working really well
<Redimere> looks MUCH better than xfce or gnome could ever hope to
<maxamillion> yes, its rather pretty ... i can't deny that, but the fact that the enlightenment devs keep rewriting it is getting annoying
<Redimere> lol
<maxamillion> they've been developing e17 for 10 years
<Redimere> and updating e16 the whole time
<Redimere> but whatever they're doing theyre doing well
<maxamillion> well i think their biggest fallback is they are too strick on speed ... a decent amount of the code base is inline assembly in the C sources
<Redimere> except for a segfault at the beginning, I haven't had any issues with it
<Redimere> hell, my movies play better and CS actually runs
<Redimere> whether that's E's fault or my own tinkering, I can't tell
<maxamillion> Redimere: could be a combination of both
<Redimere> more 'n likely
<maxamillion> Redimere: i dunno, E is kinda the unicorn of open source ... i use xfce on machines with power and fluxbox on machines that don't
<Redimere> maxamillion: this rig isn't for anything other than entertaining me, even if that means it's constantly broken in some way
<Redimere> maxamillion: xfce got boring, plus the way they do desktop switching is really handy once you get used ot it
<maxamillion> Redimere: oh, well i am currently a computer science college student and i'm currently taking a systems programming summer course ... so system downtime means missing homework ... that doesn't work for me
<Redimere> well that's just it, if E breaks you've got xfce to fall back on
<maxamillion> Redimere: i will be writting my own system shell next week :)
<maxamillion> Redimere: yeah, i guess that would work ... but i just prefer consistency and i think xfce has a clean professional look
<Redimere> -smirks- then you haven't seen E
<Redimere> it's really minimalistic
<maxamillion> Redimere: i have seen E, i saw it 7 years ago, i say it 3 years ago, and i saw it 3 months ago ... its still got a long way to go till stable
<Redimere> naturally stability is an issue for me, but my computer's named Banshee for a reason
<Redimere> err
<Redimere> you*
<maxamillion> rgr
<Redimere> a buddy of mine in college took operating systems
<Redimere> I saw all his code, I cringed. It looks painful'
<maxamillion> well i also have an on campus systems admin job for the campus library and i talked my boss into letting me run linux, and downtime really isn't an option there ... especially if i'm in the middle of writting some software for work and E decided it addressed an invalid memory location ..... wouldn't be good
<maxamillion> yes, it can be painful
<maxamillion> but its alof of fun
<maxamillion> alot*
<Redimere> I should hope so, I think Ihave to take it next year
<maxamillion> Redimere: take operating systems?
<Redimere> maxamillion: yessir.
<maxamillion> i haven't taken that one yet ... i'm taking systems right now, i have to write a system shell, a replacement for malloc(), and a proxy server
<Redimere> maxamillion: I don't think I have to do that. Or if I did i'd wind up having to do it in assembly, which I plan on avoiding
<maxamillion> Redimere: oh, i took 2 semesters of assembly ... that wasn't a whole lot of fun, but it paid off when i took compilers
<maxamillion> i wrote a compiler in python ... as ironic as that is
* Redimere slaps his forehead.
<maxamillion> but we got to chose what language we wrote it in and python was easier than writting the whole thing in C
<Redimere> probably true enough
<maxamillion> but we weren't allowed to use alot of built in functions
<Redimere> yikes
<Redimere> I had to write a banksim with a discrete queue once, that sucked.
<maxamillion> so essentially i just got some syntax padding and not having to manage memory for myself
<maxamillion> which was nice
<Redimere> yar
<maxamillion> oh, i teach a class that does that
<maxamillion> i'm a TA also
<maxamillion> and i teach 2 different courses .... 4 classes total
* maxamillion doesn't sleep much
<Redimere> who sleeps these days
<Redimere> the annoying thing was the teacher was a dink about it. I got it done without a discrete queue, but he wouldn't accept it
<maxamillion> Redimere: i wouldn't either to be honest ... things like bank sims are simple, the point of the assignment is for the student to understand the concept
<Redimere> maxamillion: I did understand the concept, I couldn't get the queue to function correctly so I wrote it with a plain queue.
<maxamillion> Redimere: well from an instructors stand point, we need to see it in functioning code before we know
<maxamillion> Redimere: but i know what you mean ... i've chased bugs in code for days that simulated concepts that i _knew_ and knew well
* Redimere smirks.
<Redimere> maxamillion: I had him stumped for awhile with a fun error on the first project in java
<Redimere> maxamillion: you say something?
<maxamillion> java ... java is a good language, nice and safe and has alot of nice features but does seem to throw odd error messages sometimes
<maxamillion> Redimere: i did now :)
<Redimere> java's nice, it's safe, and it's tough to break legitimately
<Redimere> bugs the hell out of me sometimes.
<Redimere> unfortunately the only language I have to compare it to is php, and they're not even a little bit the same
<maxamillion> yeah, and it the JVM actually performs floating point checking so some of the issues with IEEE floating point representation isn't an issue in java
<Redimere> yeah, but adding 2.0 + 2.0 still is an issue
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> Redimere: how so?
<Redimere> maxamillion: if you use a double in addition, you have to round it or it won't be precise
<Redimere> it'll be very, very close, but not exact
<maxamillion> Redimere: i don't think that's correct
<Redimere> maybe not, but I had to lean caching early because of it
<maxamillion> caching? ... how does caching have anything to do with a floating point 2.0+2.0?
<Redimere> caching or casting
<Redimere> I forget the word
<Redimere> where you change it from one type to another.
<Chikubu> how can i check to see if my swap drive is active?
<Chikubu> does swapon -s show the swap partition?
<maxamillion> casting
<maxamillion> Chikubu: its shows the current usage summary, yes
<Chikubu> swapon -s lists nothing...where do i go from here, i have a hda5 partition that is a swap partition, but appearently its not being used
<Redimere> http://www.cafeaulait.org/course/week2/12.html
<maxamillion> Chikubu: there are a few things you might need to try
<maxamillion> Redimere: yes, but that has nothing to do with adding 2.0 + 2.0 ... that example exercises one of the floating point issues still not checked by java
<Redimere> that's what I meant
<maxamillion> Redimere: what university do you go to?
<Chikubu> fstab looks ok and so does resume
<Redimere> maxamillion: University of Maine
<maxamillion> Redimere: cool cool
<Redimere> maxamillion: You?
<maxamillion> Redimere: Sam Houston State University ... its in Texas
<Redimere> too far south for me.
<maxamillion> i've been born and raised here ... i'm used to it
<Redimere> i'm really tempted to put linux on my mother's computer and skin it like XP and see if she notices.
<maxamillion> Redimere: if you install wine on it ... she probably won't for a while
<maxamillion> linux is almost noob friendly enough for my family .... almost
<Redimere> it is now anyway
<Redimere> my first taste of linux was six years ago with slackware
* Redimere whimpers a bit.
<maxamillion> not for my family ... my father still uses AOL and my mother can't install a printer for herself
<Chikubu> so ideas where to start with swap problem?
<maxamillion> mine was almost 8 years ago ... it was redhat
<maxamillion> Chikubu: yes, sorry ... just a moment
<maxamillion> Chikubu: i think there is a link that should walk you through it, i just need to check
<maxamillion> Redimere: i haven't allowed any microsoft product to touch a machine i own since then ... its been a long wonderful journey
<Chikubu> blkid lists a diffrent uuid than ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Chikubu> which i would think is a problem
<Redimere> maxamillion: I'dve switched over a long time ago if gaming wasn't so important. Buuut my addiction to WoW forced this on me.
<maxamillion> Chikubu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<maxamillion> Redimere: ah, i never really gamed ... so i never worried about it, i didn't have time to game ... my mom made me study alot and get a job
<Redimere> maxamillion: my mom tried that too. Then her computer stopped turning on
<maxamillion> Chikubu: there is a section there about "adding more swap" .. just use that to actually add swap
<maxamillion> Redimere: LOL ... well my mom was hard core, she would take the mouse, the keyboard and the power cord anytime i was in trouble and she didn't care about the computer so it didn't bother her that it wasn't functioning
<Redimere> maxamillion: I always had backups around
<maxamillion> anyhoo... i have to run, i have work in the morning
<maxamillion> night all
<Redimere> later
<Chikubu> i think its a uuid problem because ive been trackig it due to another error an kinit: no resume image problem, and kini: name_to_dev_+(/dev/dis/by-uuid/...problem and a dead gui logon problem
<Chikubu> all tied together in a sinster web of bugs
<Redimere> it's out to get you
<Redimere> give me a month and i'll probably break that, then i'll tell you how to fix it
<Chikubu> why would blkid list one uuid and  ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid another uuid?
<Redimere> your swap drive is leading a double life?
<Chikubu> where is the config file with the wrong data ugg
<Chikubu> appears so
<Chikubu> after last upgrade all heck broke loose been days tracking the problem
<Redimere> have you tried just knocking your computer on it's ass and reinstalling xubuntu-desktop?
<Chikubu> not yet
<Chikubu> maybe ill just merge the partitions and use a swap file
<Redimere> why bother with a swap period?
<Redimere> if I recall a swap is just linux virtual memory, if you have enough ram you don't really need a swap
<Chikubu> low end system
<Redimere> try merging the partitions then just remaking the swap
<Chikubu> it barely works with out the swap
<Redimere> if drive ident is screwy, nuke it and rebuild
<Chikubu> i invest so much time into settings and getting apps stalled, im on a modem, nuking and rebuilding is like pulling teeth
<Chikubu> bug this bug chasing is about as bad  *sigh*
<echosystm> xfce vs. gnome
<echosystm> speed
<echosystm> where are we at these days?
<Chikubu> would anyone running the latest version of xubuntu type "free | grep Swap" in terminal and see if they too are getting 0 0 0 swap usage?  i think the latest version has killed swap
<echosystm> alot of people seem to be saying theres practically no difference now
<bart_17> heya hyper_ch
<bart_17> heya guys... i have this command that i use in windows "type *.txt >prn" is there a similar command in linux? thanx
<TheSheep> cat *.txt > lpr
<TheSheep> ugh, wrong
<TheSheep> cat *.txt | lpr
<bart_17> ok thanx...
<bart_17> how about "pkunzip -srcbc *.ar"
<ServeTheLinux> hi evr1
<TheSheep> bart_17: unzip or zip
<bart_17> unzip
<TheSheep> bart_17: I think that zip can also unpack under linux
<bart_17> thesheep: i made this batch file script:
<TheSheep> bart_17: the options may be different, consult the manual
<bart_17> ok thanx
<bart_17> "pkunzip.exe -srcbc *.ar"
<bart_17> "move *.ar c:\ar\backup"
<bart_17> can u teach me how to make a similar script in linux?
<teratoma> when i mess around with my window taskbars, like "max  " or "min" the window, everything freezes, and i have to reboot
<rolfen> hello
<rolfen> I'm having trouble setting up the fuse smb thunar thingie
<rolfen> cant mount the smb filesystem unless i sudo
<rolfen> i did chmod 777 to the mountpoint but it didnt change a thing
<Linux4Evr1> hi
<rolfen> hello
<Merchelo> try chown it
<Linux4Everyone> hi
<damike> hi
<damike> is there a gedit for xubuntu? ;)
<TheSheep> mousepad
<TheSheep> geany is little more advanced
<damike> TheSheep, mousepad has highlighting? ;)
<TheSheep> damike: no
<TheSheep> damike: if you want exact copy of gedit, use gedit
<damike> geany looks cool - thx
<damike> TheSheep, a maybe stupid question - if you are using xubuntu long time - is there lots of data waste (old packages) on the system or is xubuntu quite "clean"?
<TheSheep> damike: the unneeded packages can be automatically removed
<TheSheep> damike: so it's pretty clean
<damike> TheSheep, ok :)
<TheSheep> damike: the system remembers which packages were installed by you manually, and which ones were installed as dependencies, and can remove the latter when they are no longer needed
<damike> TheSheep, also dependencies?
<TheSheep> damike: yes
<TheSheep> damike: recursively
<damike> TheSheep, cool
<TheSheep> it has sometimes unwated effects, when you install whole bundles of programs and then wnat to remove only single ones from the bundle
<TheSheep> but generally works acceptably well
<damike> hmm. apt-get also works - g++ installation was quite simple ;)
<TheSheep> damike: that's a feature of apt-get since feisty
<TheSheep> damike: that remembering of whether package was installed as dependency or manually
<damike> TheSheep, yes - sheems to be quite cool :)
<damike> TheSheep, well use xubuntu longer i think ;)
<Natureshadow> hello
<Natureshadow> I've got a problem with X.org.
<Natureshadow> Last week, I booted my machine and suddenly had only 800x600 pixels
<Natureshadow> I removed any other mode than 1024x768 from the config, but still it wouldn't do
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: did you change something?
<Natureshadow> Now, after one more week, the resolution is OK again - but with miniature fonts!
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: in bios, for example?
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: nope, really nothing
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: Everything I did on this machine for months is using Firefox and Gaim!
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: that fonts issue is known, there is a fix
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: let me find it
<TheSheep> http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<TheSheep> or
<TheSheep> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-fix-xfce-fonts/
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: Well, on Windows I would consider "self-configuration" like this normal, or done by a virus - but not on Linux :)
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: the problem is that linux tries to get the physical screen dimensions from your hardware, to make the fonts consistent, but it fails miserably with some hardware
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: ok, but why didn't that happen right from the beginning?
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: my guess is that the resolution problems and the font problems are related to a driver upgrade
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: but I can only guess
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: So Ubuntu does this automatically?
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: no, you have to run the upgrade manager
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: I thought so, However, I didn't :)
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: Never mind, I will try the fix you sent me
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: the second one seems to fix it in more than one place :)
<TheSheep> just to make sure
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: thx, will come back later and report
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: umm .. I think I have changed the charset from latin1 to UTF-8 some time last week - could that be the reason?
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: I don't think so
<TheSheep> but really I can only do guessing here
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: OK. Cya later
<Natureshado1> TheSheep: Well, I edited the configs as described in the blogs, but still the fonts are very small
<TheSheep> Natureshado1: what does settings->user interface settings say about font size?
<Natureshado1> TheSheep: aaaah ..... lokking good now! thanks for the tip!
<damike> how can i say to the HAL daemon that he should mount a media as read only?
<TheSheep> damike: one option would be to put a line in fstab with the 'ro' option in it
<damike> TheSheep, with the fix device name?
<TheSheep> damike: huh?
<damike> TheSheep, sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdb1 stuff/ works - how to put that into fstab?
<TheSheep> /dev/sdb1 /full/path/to/stuff ufs ufstype=ufs2,ro 0 0
<damike> ah ok - was not quite sure about ufstype - thx
<TheSheep> ah, and you want 'noauto' in the options too
<TheSheep> and probably 'user' or 'users'
<TheSheep> 'man fstab' should give you the details
<damike> ok thx. maybe i will change to raiserfs
<pwnguin> sup my homies
<Colossus73> hi
<Colossus73> i have an nfs folder which is mounted thriugh fstab
<Colossus73> is it possible to have its icon on the desktop so to mount/umount it with the context menu option?
<Colossus73> no does use NFS?
<pwnguin> nah I don't bother with it
<pwnguin> usually use scp or ftp
<gerro> Colossus73: a similar question to that of yours is how do I remove the floppy icon from desktop?
<gerro> Colossus73: I put a floppy in the drive just so there is some reason in that icon being there :/
<Colossus73> I don't have the icon on the desktop when the nfs folder is mounted
<Colossus73> gerro: do you have the sfs icon on the desktop though?
<Colossus73> sorry scp
<gerro> nope that's all command line
<gerro> basically what you want is an on/off switch right?
<Colossus73> yes
<Colossus73> just as it happens when I put a cd in the DVD reader
<gerro> setup a .sh script to check if its on/off and do the opposite when clicked maybe output a message what it did
<gerro> chmod +x the script
<Colossus73> its icon appears on the desktop
<gerro> and create a launcher
<Colossus73> it is a solution but it's not the same as having the icon
<Colossus73> handled by HAL
<Colossus73> is it HAL which handles this right?
<gerro> no clue
<Colossus73> :(
<gerro> I love that icon thing though
<Colossus73> thank anyway
<gerro> wish my webcam worked that way
<Colossus73> I posted on ubuntuforums too but no one replied yet
<Colossus73> which model do you have?
<Colossus73> the gspc driver supports over 200 models
<gerro> basically you want a custom mount icon though right?
<gerro> well remote mount in this case
<Colossus73> yes
<Colossus73> in the fstab I have many UUIDS line which I didn't know when using
<Colossus73> slackware
<Colossus73> I think I have toget the UUID of the NFS shared folder
<gerro> perhaps
<Colossus73> I read on ubuntuforums that ubuntu does this
<Colossus73> why xubuntu (which I'm uisng) doesn't?
<damike> how can i assign volume keyboard-shortcuts in xubuntu?
<damike> i found something in the keyboard settings - but i don't know how to handle that :S
<TheSheep> damike: I installed mpc and bound 'mpc volume+10' and 'mpc volume-10' to keys
<damike> TheSheep, i try - thx
<damike> TheSheep, the "Gnome Music Player Client"?
<TheSheep> damike: no, that's gmpc
<TheSheep> damike: I use mpc
<damike> TheSheep, installed via apt-get?
<TheSheep> damike: that's music player clinet for command line
<TheSheep> damike: yes
<damike> TheSheep, but i can still use xmms right?
<echosystm> ive got a weird question
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> is it possible to make xfce panels set to autohide appear quicker?
<echosystm> where would be best to find a solution to such things?
<echosystm> at the moment theres like a 1-2 second delay, drives me nuts
<TheSheep> smaller delay would drive you even nutsier ;)
<echosystm> nah i want it up there straight away
<echosystm> in windows ive got it set to zero delay
<echosystm> im used to it
<echosystm> :P
<TheSheep> echosystm: I think xfce doesn't have many 'shoot me in the foot' options
<echosystm> question
<echosystm> if i did an alt install of ubuntu with xfce rather than gnome
<echosystm> there would be no difference between the xubuntu dist + ubuntu right?
<echosystm> i know with fluxbuntu theyve got all kinds of changes in the actual distribution that means its not the same as just putting fluxbox on ubuntu
<echosystm> same goes for xubuntu or not?
<gerro> its xubuntu-desktop not xfce package
<gerro> that the problem with fluxbuntu they don't have a package like that out yet
<TheSheep> echosystm: ubuntu and xubuntu are the same under the hood
<gerro> oh and they do something with fluxbox and rox I think
<echosystm> yeah i know ubuntu/xubuntu installs extra stuff
<echosystm> let me explain better
<echosystm> i get an alt cd of ubuntu, install xfce
<echosystm> i get the same alt cd of ubuntu, and install gnome
<echosystm> err
<echosystm> hang on i messed that up haha
<echosystm> what i mean is... installing alt xubuntu with gnome, would be the same as installing alt ubuntu with gnome?
<echosystm> i mean, other than the change in desktops, they're the same right?
<TheSheep> echosystm: right
<echosystm> cool :)
<echosystm> thanks
<gabii> heya
<gabii> TheSheep: hello
<TheSheep> hello gabii
<gabii> r u running xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu
<gabii> ?
<TheSheep> gabii: xubuntu
<TheSheep> !u
<TheSheep> hm... ubotu is down? :/
<gabii> ah ok.. for you which is better xubuntu or kubuntu?
<TheSheep> gabii: I'm allergic to kde :)
<TheSheep> gabii: actually I'm so used to the gtk look and feel, that any other toolkit looks weird to me
<gabii> well,i just installed kubuntu...
<gabii> i should probablyhavetoask help from the kubuntu channel??
<TheSheep> gabii: depends, but they are likely to be much better informed, yes
<gabii> i was just able to install support for mp3... what do i need to play divx/xvid and matroska?
<TheSheep> gabii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<gabii> thanx
<gabii> i have another problem,i have a usb hdd it is formatted asntfs and when i plug it in it won't work
<TheSheep> gabii: it should work, at least for reading
<gabii> it won't it says i don't have permission
<TheSheep> gabii: you use the default user that was created during installation?
<gabii> yes
<TheSheep> no idea then :/
<gabii> but my thumb drive is working...
<gabii> anyway i can't seem to understand the restricted format things.. what do i have to do toget it working?
<TheSheep> gabii: it should be descibed there :/
<echosystm> xfce uses gtk, right?
<TheSheep> gabii: the links at the bottom should even have a step-by-step instructions
<echosystm> so it's esentually just a stripped down version of gnome?
<gabii> yeah but it has too many options.. which one is the right one?
<TheSheep> echosystm: not really, some applications are stripped versions of those from gnome, but the xfce itself is an independedt project that was around for quite a long time and has its own ways of dealing with things
<TheSheep> gabii: no idea
<echosystm> but it is still based on gtk
<echosystm> so theyre both somewhat the same no?
<TheSheep> gabii: there used to be a bot here that gave you direct links, but it's broken at the moment
<echosystm> i mean, its not like im going to open up a gnome program in xfce and expect bogus behaviour or anything right?
<echosystm> or is that a possibility?
<TheSheep> echosystm: no, gnome and kde programs should work just fine
<TheSheep> unless the yare buggy themselves
<gabii> thanx thesheep
<gabii> thanx thesheep
<gabii> the sheep: how do i install firefox?
<TheSheep> gabii: sudo apt-get install firefox
<gabii> thanx
<nikolam> hello
<vinze> Hi
<nikolam> how are you :)
<vinze> Fine :D
<vinze> You?
<nikolam> Ok  I suppose :)
<vinze> Great ;-)
<nikolam> Only gam_server is something I dont understand :)
<nikolam> Eating cpu and.. :)
<vinze> Oh that's annoying
<nikolam> What you have done about that?
<vinze> I hardly know what gam_server is...
<vinze> Perhaps it's because of Firefox?
<vinze> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=234318
<nikolam> not running it :)
<nikolam> seamonkey instead :)
<vinze> Perhaps it's seamonkey :P
<nikolam> nope :) perheaps its my evel twin myself :)
<vinze> :P
<nikolam> ej vinze :)
<vinze> Ej
<nikolam> go on pvt :)
<vinze> pvt?
<nikolam> Private
<nikolam> see on list of channels, :)
<sinzui> Will XUbnuntu work (walk not run) on on a 200mh laptopn with 96M? It will be used for browsing and reading PDF.
<pleia2> sinzui: it will run ok, but use the alternate CD to do the install
<sinzui> OK. Thanks.
<damike> my next question - sorry ;) does anybody uses linuxtv with DVB-S in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> damike: linuxtv? .... like mythtv?
<damike> maxamillion, yes
<maxamillion> !mythtv | damike
<ubotu> damike: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxamillion> good bot :)
<Amgine> Does bot have a similar guide for newbs attempting to install on a RAID?
<maxamillion> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<maxamillion> Amgine: ^^
<maxamillion> :)
* maxamillion loves the bot
<maxamillion> saves me alot of searching the docs and the wiki
<Amgine> <grin> Cool!
<maxamillion> :)
<W8TAH> morning folks: i have xubuntu fiesty running on my laptop -- i had a program (kvirc) installed that uses sounds, and i then installed arts -- do i need to re-install kvirc (as i would in gentoo) or will it be happy now?
<maxamillion> W8TAH: i'm not familiar with the program, but what are you referring to when you say you "installed arts"?
<W8TAH> maxamillion, good morning -- KVIRC is a KDE Based IRC client -- ARTS is the kde sound daemon - ive had good luck with it as opposed to esd etc
<maxamillion> W8TAH: ah, ok ... they are KDE apps, that greatly explains why i am not familiar .... but kvirc should in theory be fine without having to reinstall, but if it doesn't appear to function then i would say just run a re-install and you should be fine (but thankfully re-installs are much faster in xubuntu then in gentoo)
<W8TAH> LOL - -ya -- i love gentoo - just too much fiddling for a laptop
<W8TAH> i'll try it out and see what happens
<emdash> win 5
<maxamillion> emdash: ?
<W8TAH> maxamillion: things seem to be worknig happyily
<maxamillion> W8TAH: wonderful, good to know :)
<emdash> maxamillion: forgot leading /
<maxamillion> ah, ok
<maxamillion> :)
<damike> maxamillion, i need DVB-S :(
<damike> maxamillion, sheems that hauppauge DVB-s isn't supported
<maxamillion> damike: ouch
<Balaams_Miracle> What soundserver does Xubuntu use by default?
<maxamillion> Balaams_Miracle: alsa
<Balaams_Miracle> Thanks.
<maxamillion> np
<Balaams_Miracle> My sound is not working and now i can check to see if alsa is installed or not :-)
<maxamillion> Balaams_Miracle: it should be ... check alsamixer or alsactl
<Balaams_Miracle> (i've a weird system)
<maxamillion> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maxamillion> :)
<Balaams_Miracle> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balaams_Miracle> Gotta love bots :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Working! Thanks maxamillion and the ubotu bot :-)
<damike> there was a small little network meter for gnome - just showing up / download. does anybody the name?
<maxamillion> Balaams_Miracle: anytime :)
<maxamillion> damike: not off the top of my head
<damike> maxamillion, hmm?
<Balaams_Miracle> damike, wasn't it just called "network meter"?
<damike> Balaams_Miracle, i don't know
<maxamillion> damike: there is a xfce plugin, just right click the panel, click "add" and scroll down ... should be called "network monitor" or something of the sort
<damike> maxamillion, ah ok - just found CPU  thx ;)
<maxamillion> np
<hmca> hi all
<maxamillion> hello
<hmca> question: not all apps i have installed apear in applications menu, ex kdevelop...
<hmca> update-menus does not seem to fix/solve this
<hmca> using xubuntu/xfce  7.04
<hmca> amarok apears ...
<TheSheep> hmca: report a bug about missing .desktop files, but note that console-only applications won't appear in there
<hmca> TheSheep: ok , but kdevelop is not a console app
<hmca> TheSheep: how do i report this suposed bug ? this is a xfce bug , correct ?
<TheSheep> hmca: no, it's a bug in the application that doesn't show up in the menu.
<TheSheep> actually in its package
<TheSheep> hmca: do you have a file /usr/share/applications/kdevelop.dekstop ?
<hmca> TheSheep: no, i have /usr/share/applications/kde/*
<hmca> TheSheep: ln -s * ../ ??
<hmca> TheSheep: ironicly 4 example k3b appears ... and that app i have i kde/ dir ,  the same place i have kdevelop
<TheSheep> hmca: look into that file if it doesn't have a 'OnlyShowIn: KDE'
<hmca> in kdevelop.desktop i have "Categories=Qt;KDE;Development;IDE;X-KDE-KDevelopIDE;"   , cheeking
<hmca> waiting for pastebin ....
<hmca> pastebin must be dying 4 a boot
<TheSheep> !pastebin | hmca
<ubotu> hmca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hmca> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29256/     i'm Portuguese and so my computer sometimes :) ....
<TheSheep> looks good :/
<hmca> yep, still thanks for the chat
<hmca> cyau
<damike> what can be wrong if suspend doesnt work and linux doesnt react anymore?
<damike> just a black screen
<TheSheep> it works with some hardware and doesn't with other
<TheSheep> tweaking bios options might help
<damike> hmm. it worked with fedora 7 - thats the strange thing
<hyper_ch> huhu
<damike> that means? ;)
<Pumpernickel> ...that Fedora 7 was released more recently than Feisty?
<damike> i think so - yes
<Pumpernickel> It was.
<jrollf> I have a basic xbuntu install with samba and x11vnc installed. I'm using it as a basic file server in my home. I have noticed that when I disconnect the monitor and use VNC, the highest resolution I can get is 800 x 600.  I would like to get 1024 x 800 over VNC (which I can get 1024 x 800 on VNC as long as their is a monitor plugged into the computer).  Is there a way to fix this?
<maxamillion> jrollf: i assume its just a configuration somewhere in the vnc server that defaults to the X11 resolution when the monitor is plugged in, and then falls back on the vnc config when the monitor is removed ... i could be wrong though
<floedel> Hi
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're here?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, I'm here
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're not here :(
<TheSheep> here, here
* maxamillion is sooooo confused
<TheSheep> now you see me now you dont
<maxamillion> ahhh1!!!!!!!!11!!1!one!!!
* maxamillion is learning how the gcc linker functions
<TheSheep> pretty simle in theory...
<TheSheep> maxamillion: see how that course comes in handy?
<hyper_ch> where to get nsca_auth?
<hyper_ch> anyone knows?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yes, this summer session is awesome!
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i start coding my minimalistic bash clone on wednesday
<hyper_ch> oh, it's ncsa_auth  -  stupid me :)
<damike> hmm. i can't watch DVDs :( ogle crashes if i open the DVD, vlc hangs up after the first chapter and xine gives an error
<damike> does anybody knows that error?
<hyper_ch> damike: run the players from the terminal
<hyper_ch> damike: that should give some output of why they crash
<hyper_ch> damike: and that will help to figre out why it's happening
<damike> hyper_ch, thx. ogle says "*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1571 ***", vlc says nothing because it hangs up :/
<hyper_ch> xine? mplayer?
<damike> hyper_ch, http://rafb.net/p/k1dDXd75.html
<hyper_ch> no clue
<damike> i try the old windows method - reboot ;)
<hyper_ch> can you play other dvds?
<hyper_ch> damike: won't help
<damike> have tried different DVDs
<hyper_ch> none work?
<damike> yep
<hyper_ch> damike: seems you are missing a few things then :)
<hyper_ch> damike: you are familiar with the terminal?
<damike> hyper_ch, gxine gives after a view seconds " Error reading from DVD"
<damike> hyper_ch, yes
<hyper_ch> damike: you konw how to add a repository?
<damike> hyper_ch, no ;)
<damike> i did long time ago
<hyper_ch> damike: google for medibuntu
<hyper_ch> it will tell you how to add that repo :)
<damike> i get a I/O error - maybe HAL is the reason
<damike> after a few seconds maybe HAL disables the cd
<damike> i try a reboot
<hyper_ch> damike: nope, I think you are missing a few things :)
<damike> what things?
<hyper_ch> damike: won't help :)
<hyper_ch> libdvdcss2
<damike> well - that shoukd come with vlc?
<hyper_ch> I don't think that does
<hyper_ch> it's not really a codec
<hyper_ch> of course, it's up to you to install it or not or to reboot or not
<damike> hyper_ch, i can't believe that watching a DVD is a problem in xubuntu ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: libdvdcss2 does not come with any ubuntu
<damike> thats bad - so every user has to check out the rep? ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: if you want to watch dvds: yes
<hyper_ch> so did you add the repo to your sources?
<damike> big minus for xubuntu ;)
<hyper_ch> it's not really a big deal
<hyper_ch> when I setup my computer a new it will be auto-downloaded and installed as with 99% of my software that I use
<damike> ah ok - i found a article about the problem
<damike> hyper_ch, yes - its very simple :) now i have libdvdcss2 installed - thx!!!
<hyper_ch> does it work?
<damike> yes
<damike> thx
<hyper_ch> you're welcome... next thing is to write an install script in case you do re-setup your computer ^^
<damike> it works with synaptic
<hyper_ch> why use synaptic if you have a terminal available ^^
<damike> hyper_ch, if i want to hack in my terminal i start freebsd ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: that's how I setup a fresh computer:   http://rafb.net/p/3gAbhG36.html
<damike> hyper_ch, quite cool ;) irssi user? ;)
<hyper_ch> almost fully automatic
<hyper_ch> the first few packages require some user input
<hyper_ch> sometimes I use irssi from work
<hyper_ch> but at home I use konversation
<damike> so if i get the suspend thing running i will say xubuntu rocks ;)
<hyper_ch> xubuntu rocks
<damike> i hope it works - i would like to use it also in my laptop
<hyper_ch> I've never used suspend
<damike> hyper_ch, why not? always shut down the machine?
<hyper_ch> damike: nope, never shut down the machine ^^
<damike> hyper_ch, ahh - thats bad ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: why?
<damike> energy waste
<hyper_ch> hmm, I need to download torrents ^^
<damike> hyper_ch, "need" is relative ;)
<hyper_ch> so is energy waste
<damike> have to pay the fee yourself?
<hyper_ch> damike: yes
<damike> ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: why?
<damike> hyper_ch, i was intersted in ;)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<damike> hyper_ch, where are you from? bern?
<hyper_ch> damike: nope
<hyper_ch> you're from vienna?
<hyper_ch> salzburg?
<hyper_ch> damike: Dornbirn?
<damike> hyper_ch, graz
<hyper_ch> oh, graz ist nett
<hyper_ch> die Winfridia :)
<hyper_ch> <-- St. Gallen
<damike> hyper_ch, skirgebiet oder? ;)
<hyper_ch> damike: nicht ganz but better to use English in here
<hyper_ch> damike: otherwise the evil Pumpernickel will kick you out
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: ;)
<damike> ;)
<Pumpernickel> o_O
* hyper_ch thinks Pumpernickel is the meanest OP he ever encountered ^^
<hyper_ch> highlighting works wonders :)
<hyper_ch> well, probably not the right translation for that proverb :)
<hyper_ch> btw, some other cool channels are:  #ubunte-de and  #kubuntu-de ^^
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, brigens, es gibt auch #xfce-de ;) *werbungmach*
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: oder #xubuntu-de
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, Yep. :)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<kabads> my xubuntu feisty install stalls on detecting file system - any tips on how to bypass this? I was thinking of using gparted live cd to create the partitions instead of the xubuntu install? Is this a good idea?
<maxamillion> kabads: its worth a shot
<kabads> maxamillion: with a blank HDD anything is worth a shot :-)
<maxamillion> kabads: very true, but yes ... using gparted and partitioning yourself is an option and the installer should work fine with your hand edited partition scheme
* kabads is burning...
* hyper_ch uses kabads as central heating
<sx66> how do you configure the monitor of a laptop to shutdown/power off in xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> sx66: ???
<sx66> ex: power off in 1min
<sx66> the monitor of my laptop.
<hyper_ch> sx66: applications --> settings --> settings manager
<hyper_ch> sx66: screensaver
<hyper_ch> sx66: advanced
<sx66> hyper_ch: yes, I do not see a monitor settings, only standby, suspend, and off....of 60min...
<hyper_ch> sx66: that is for the monitor
<sx66> oh
<sx66> thank you
<hyper_ch> sx66: Display Power Managment ^^
<servaas-xubuntu-> hi
<sx66> hi
<hyper_ch> servaas-xubuntu-: hi
<servaas-xubuntu-> nothing to discuss at this moment ?
<kabads> looks like my machine is even too old for gparted
<sx66> does blank screen turn off the LCD?
<hyper_ch> kabads: ???
<maxamillion> sx66: no, but it will make the LCD inactive and then the LCD will suspend per spec of the firmware for an inactivity timeout (normally 10 minutes or so)
<sx66> maxamillion: how do I make the LCD turn off in one minute, (i am on a laptop)...I have installed kpower, and I can not find to power down the screen of 1min nor in the system power screen saver settings. I have set the display power mag to 1 min but nothing happens in 1 min
<servaas-xubuntu-> you can look at the advanced tab inde screensaver settings
<servaas-xubuntu-> inde = in the
<servaas-xubuntu-> kabads: can you give US (im no geek :-) )some specs of your machine
<kabads> aha - there's a fat16 partition on that drive already -
<maxamillion> sx66: oh, that i don't really know off the top of my head ... i only use my laptop when i need to be on it and shutdown when i'm done
<kabads> servaas-xubuntu-: I've run gparted with an xconfig and it seems to have booted into graphical mode
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: look in the advanced tab from the screensaver settings
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: I have set that to one (1) minute nothing happens in one (1) minute
<sx66> let me restart xconf
<sx66> hold on
<servaas-xubuntu-> kabads: and what is the problem with it ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> how can i change that ugly bad visible ugly color :-(
<_pez_> hello
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: hi
<_pez_> could somebody please help me with installing xubuntu
<hyper_ch> _pez_: well, maybe you can tell what is not working...
<_pez_> livecd boots, mouse not working, howto install?
<_pez_> and howto fix mouse
<hyper_ch> well, if the live cd doesn't boot then you can try the alternate one but with that one you will directly install it
<hyper_ch> _pez_: what error do you actually get? maybe you need to boot with acpi off
<_pez_> I've got a sis chipset and I've read that this is a general bug with the new kernel
<_pez_> no error, just my mouse pointer does not move, tried with 2 mouse (ps2)
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: was it possible for you to continue installation with only the keyboard ?
<hyper_ch> no clue, sorry
<_pez_> I can switch terminals, but I've got no idea howto install
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: so you installed xubuntu without a mouse ?
<TheSheep> _pez_: if you press alt+shift+numlock, you should be able to control the mouse pointer with the number pad
<_pez_> I mean there is an install icon on the desktop, but I couldn't activate it, and I have no clue what to type in txt mode
<_pez_> tx I'll try
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: use tab
<_pez_> tab didn't seem to work
<_pez_> is there a way to install it without booting into a livecd system?
<TheSheep> _pez_: alternate cd
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: you cannot select an icon on the desktop with tab key , left/right/up/down key and enter key ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> that should work isnt it ?
<_pez_> I tried to select with kb, but no success
<servaas-xubuntu-> try first down key what happens ?
<sx66> does the xfce result in better battery because of cpu consumption and etc
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: do you have acpi service enabled ?
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: where do I find that?
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: did it work with the setting in screen saver /
<sx66> nope
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: kb not working, but alt shift numlock does
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: menu system service
<_pez_> TheSheep: tx for the advice, it helped
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: so you can select the icon install to harddisk ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: yes
<servaas-xubuntu-> so you are installing now ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: sure I am (o:
<servaas-xubuntu-> hehe
<servaas-xubuntu-> if installed reboot maybe your mice mouse is detected then
<sx66> I can not find the acpi....in the menu system services.
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: and if you enter     gksu services-admin ?
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: I have enabled the screen saver and it 'blank screens' at one minute, I need the LCD off at one min.
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: I do not think so see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108382 in linux-source-2.6.20 "ps2 mouse does not work in Feisty FINAL VERSION" [High,Fix released] 
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: that command worked, then what?
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: i know what you want you need acpi to let it work if your hardware supports it ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> well look in the list to find acpi service and if it is enabled
<sx66> acpid is enabled.
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: after reboot update with update manager and look if it works then
<sx66> terminal multiplexor is disabled
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: ok and your lcd supports acpi ?
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: how would I find that?
<servaas-xubuntu-> in the documentation of your monitor ?
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: in the 'sys info' app that I have?
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: i really dont know but i have another idea ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: try to install gnome-power-manager maybe that works for you ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_:  your status report :-) installed it ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: old machine runs slow... partitioning
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: how old ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: ?
<sx66> installing
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok
<sx66> where do I get the gnome-power-manager
<servaas-xubuntu-> in the synaptic ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: something called bookPC, microatx house, everything integrated no pci slots, my dad bougt it some 6-7 years ago, he thougth it was cute, and I have to deal with it...
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: to install or to run ?
<sx66> installing now, thank you
<sx66> servaas-xubuntu-: I have installed it, I can not find it now...
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: it took me 3 days to figure out, that the cd drive not working perfectly, freezed the install process with several OS
<servaas-xubuntu-> menu - accessoires - appfinder
<sx66> o0o0o
<servaas-xubuntu-> search for power managemant
<sx66> thank YOUUUU
<servaas-xubuntu-> hehehe
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: and how did you work around it ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: I have another dead pc to install, so I took the cd drive from it
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: other pc's winch stuck while formatting... I'm not happy these days (o:
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_:  not repaired/welded it and so on just took another one :-/
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: yeah, unfortunately that pc doesn't mine to trash
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_:  partitoning passed already ?
<_pez_> no, after 5 mins I have to quit, it doesn't seem to work
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: so I'm trying again
<servaas-xubuntu-> ok
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: yepp, the installer GUI definitely needs some rewrite to use it without mouse...
<servaas-xubuntu-> well you can set keys with settings manager
<servaas-xubuntu-> and there is the alternate cd to install in text mode
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: nope, it's the focus thing, and the tab key does not move the focus
<servaas-xubuntu-> down key does it for me
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66
<sx66> what is the kunbuntu power manager, what is that called?
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: you have already gome power manager installed so ?
<sx66> yes, but it still does not work...:( it was the blank screen from the screen saver that got my hopes up
<servaas-xubuntu-> search synaptic for kde power or something im not a walking enceclopedie with all the thousands of packages in my head ...
<sx66> lol
<servaas-xubuntu-> you know the tools try to figure out why it isnt work ...
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: already tried to reboot ?
<sx66> I have not rebooted...that sound prob wor
<sx66> work*
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: what kind of sound chipset do you have?
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: i dont know tell me how to find out  :-)
<servaas-xubuntu-> sx66: happy lcd off after 1 minute works ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: hda intel
<sx66> I am going to restart
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: do you find it load enough?
<servaas-xubuntu-> servaas@x704:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<servaas-xubuntu-> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<servaas-xubuntu-> servaas@x704:~$
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: i really do not use audio it is mostly turned off
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: I see
<servaas-xubuntu-> _second try to partitoning hard disk works ?
<servaas-xubuntu-> _pez_: second try to partitoning hard disk works ?
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: nope,
<_pez_> servaas-xubuntu-: I think I have to unmount the automounted filesystems
<servaas-xubuntu-> im not the best in partitioning maybe someone else here in the channel ?
<Redimere> mornin all
<servaas-xubuntu-> morning ... sweet dreams
<Jester45> im just wondering if on the first boot of debian does it take a really long time? mine took like 30 mins but ubuntu boots in under 5
<Jester45> just wondering it might of been the really old drive
<servaas-xubuntu-> fschk ?
<Jester45> nope] 
<Jester45> it was just doing some noram booting stuff
<Jester45> i think it might of been making a config or something so it wouldnt have to check my hardware. does it even do that?
<Jester45> like it was checking if my processor would do somthing when in hypervisor mode
<servaas-xubuntu-> you could disable boot scripts but then it detects nothing
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey
<Jester45> hows those computers coming
<cellofellow> There are sixteen and I've cataloged three of them in my OOo database.
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, well i found a old 4gb hard drive and figure... why not try other OS and see what they got. so i tried gentoo and the drive was to slow
<Jester45> dsl worked but i would rather have it as a cd. win98 had a memory alllocation error
<Jester45> vista said the drive was to small (plus it would of been to slow)
<servaas-xubuntu-> so you think it is the hdd not the system but the strange thing is the difference in boot time that is an open question
<cellofellow> Is there some command to see what program(s) are accessing the network? I'm downloading a lot of something, but what I don't know.
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, yea i was thinking the problem is the old drive because i never tried debain on my good drive. so the only diffrence was the harddrive and the OS
<servaas-xubuntu-> but then the boot time is not compareble because of the different hard drives
<cellofellow> oh, you know what? I bet it's update-manager
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> anyone have a link or tip for drying out a cell phone
<cellofellow> I have it set to do unnattended updates.
<cellofellow> nope
<Jester45> cellofellow, you being hacked :)
<servaas-xubuntu-> drying is the opposite of wet ? (bad english)
<cellofellow> maybe
<cellofellow> yes
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, yea my phone got a good soak in a pool today
<cellofellow> Jester45: (That's why I want to know what command is doing it. I can't figure that out though.)
<Jester45> cellofellow, im sure the hacker allready got sudo powers and remove that program
<servaas-xubuntu-> keep battery out and put it in your pocket
<Jester45> servaas-xubuntu-, it was vibrating but now it just dead
<cellofellow> Jester45: what is it though?
<servaas-xubuntu-> do not use hair dryer or some because of melting components
<cellofellow> Jester45: and, it's 0 upload, I'd expect a cracker to have to upload at least shell data to himself.
<cellofellow> Just full download.
<servaas-xubuntu-> better said take battery out no power in it
#xubuntu 2007-07-10
<Jester45> its a phone cello
<Jester45> cellofellow, are you doing the oem install?
<Jester45> hiya BFTD
<cellofellow> I may have to, but most of my boxes are too old for *buntu.
<cellofellow> How does the OEM thing work?
<servaas-xubuntu-> cellofellow: can you see on wich port it is happening ?
<Jester45> doesnt xubuntu have oem ?
<cellofellow> I does, but I doubt that'd run on a 90Mhz Pentium-S.
<cellofellow> or a 486.
<cellofellow> May run on a 210Mhz K6.
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> hi all
<BFTD> I have ubuntu running on a 300 MHz CPU right now
<cellofellow> I think the best of the boxes I have in my garage are about that fast.
<cellofellow> Oldest looks like an 8088 or a 386 or something.
<BFTD> I have a....let me look again
<cellofellow> Best thing I can think of for that box is perhaps a Text-based thin-client.
<BFTD> what is a think client?
<BFTD> I have an old 8080 CPU right here
<BFTD> dude
<BFTD> how fast would that be
<BFTD> how OLD would that be?
<Jester45> BFTD, its where the machine uses a network for the harddrive (i tihnk)
<BFTD> hrm
<cellofellow> I have no idea. I haven't opened that particular box to see. I has on the outside view only a 3 1/2" and a 5 1/8" floppy.
<BFTD> oh, so like a terminal
<cellofellow> Yeah, it's based off of the idea.
<cellofellow> Some of the newer ones (the ones with real video cards) could be X thin clients. I have two servers that look pretty buff in that pile of silicon in my garage.
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> you need at least 4 MB video card to run X though
<cellofellow> I've yet to run into one that has less than that, though some that meet that.
<cellofellow> 'sides, can't you use shared video?
<cellofellow> shared memory
<Jester45> yea... take the little away that they all ready have and give it to X
<Jester45> is there any curses based gui
<cellofellow> I smell trouble. One of the boxes had about 8MB RAM. I think it had gotten gutted or something.
<Jester45> other than then programs that have it
<cellofellow> Not a full desktop, that I know of.
<cellofellow> wait!
<cellofellow> there is actually
<Jester45> it probly would have the same res as X but still... fast and small
<cellofellow> If you can get framebuffer working
<cellofellow> I'm still searching, but I think there's something called Twin that is a curses (or similar) based window manager.
<cellofellow> TWin, for Text Windows.
<cellofellow> twin.sf.net
<cellofellow> It's even X11 compatible. I think I found what I want.
<Jester45> your welcome :)
<cellofellow> thanks for the idea.
<Redimere> Hey Jester, I got a good one for you
<Redimere> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cellofellow> you'd think a text-mode app like twin would be easy to compile
<Jester45> maybe
<cellofellow> It's not working.
<cellofellow> ah, here it is in repos
<cellofellow> Huh, the repo one is the development version I didn't download. I downloaded the stable version.
<cellofellow> bitform: hello there :)
<Redimere> hey cello, d'you know how to make a window translucent?
<workinproces> HELP PLEASE: I've been trying to install xubuntu on an old desktop and the installation fails when it tries to mount the cd-rom. it is a CyberDrv CW058D CD-R/RW
<cellofellow> Redimere: Two ways: enable Compositing in XFWM4, or install Compiz or one of its brothers, Beryl or Compiz-Fusion.
<cellofellow> Compiz will get you more effects, xfwm only transparency.
<cellofellow> I think the transparency stuff is in Settings>Window Manager Tweaks.
<workinproces> HELP PLEASE: I've been trying to install xubuntu on an old desktop and the installation fails when it tries to mount the cd-rom. it is a CyberDrv CW058D CD-R/RW
<Jester45> Redimere, that would be tranparent and you can do that at settings -> window manager tweaks  -> compositor
<Redimere> what if I'm already running e17
<cellofellow> Then I don't know what to say. E is not my favorite, though I have tried it.
<cellofellow> I don't know if E17 can do transparency or not. I know xfwm, metacity, and kwin can.
<Redimere> why don't you like it?
<workinproces> anyone please?
<cellofellow> workinproces: not sure.
<cellofellow> you could replace the CD drive temporarily just for the installation. I bet an installed system can use it.
<cellofellow> Jester45: Twin is great. Will send screenshot ASAP.
<Jester45> k
<workinproces> i dont just have another cd drive at my disposal.
<Jester45> compiled allready?
<cellofellow> Jester45: nah, used apt.
<Redimere> lame.
<Redimere> ;P
<workinproces> I was thinking about taking out the hard drive I wanted to use for it and put it on a different computer and install it on the hd that way. but that is far too much work. its ridiculous.
<Redimere> if your looking for ezmode your runinng the wrong OS family m8
<Redimere> does the livecd run?
<workinproces> i tried doing ubuntu live cd(despite the fact that I have a processor overclocked at 900mh(yes thats the best it can do) the ram overclocked(I only have 128mb ram))
<workinproces> obviously that didnt work. specially nnot the live cd.
<Redimere> then the computer is most likely too old duder, try an older version of redhat or something lighter
<workinproces> I believe xubuntu would be best. but the live cd wont run. and the alternate wont detect the cd rom
<bitform> how do I reset the password for my freenode nick?
<cellofellow> dunno
<cellofellow> Jester45: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net:8080/~josh/files/twin-screenshot.png
<Jester45> cellofellow, not bad
<cellofellow> It'd work on an old 386 I think.
<cellofellow> mutt, nano, lynx, y'know, the normal text suite.
<Redimere> cellofellow: lordpenguin? lawlz
<cenebris> hi
<Redimere> what can I do you for
<cenebris> just wanted to ask - is compiz fusion easy to install on xubuntu?
<Redimere> yessir
<Jester45> yea
<cenebris> well I tried it with kubuntu on few different machines using different tutorials and it was mess
<cenebris> is it possible to try it with live cd first?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> it should be
<cenebris> but I have nvidia card and I don't remember if I need to restart pc after installing nvidia drivers
<Redimere> just restart X
<Redimere> that should do teh trick
<cenebris> ctrl+alt+backspace will do?
<Redimere> yessir
<cenebris> nice
<cenebris> is xfce really that fast in comparison with gnome/kde?
<Redimere> it's alot lighter
<Redimere> I don't even run xfce
<Amgine> Well, I've had it running for an hour or so... and it is visibly faster.
<bitform> Isn't compiz fusion and xfce sort of a contradiction?
<Jester45> no
<bitform> explain
<bitform> pls
<Jester45> xfce is not only a lighter desktop its also about a diffrent inferface
<Jester45> i use xfce on higher end machines just because it like it
<cenebris> but xfce is kinda like gnome?
<bitform> I really like it too. It runs great
<Jester45> nothing to do with lightness to me its and extra bonus
<bitform> that's cool
<Redimere> Jester45: Why bother with a UI you don't have to bicker with?
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> i dont like gnome or kde i like xfce its perfect for me
<Redimere> Fair enough, I just like having my computer be finnicky at times
<cenebris> and how about skype or opera and all those qt apps?
<Redimere> cenebris, Xubuntu can run just about anything
<cenebris> but I think also about the look of it
<bitform>  ok dumb question but what is a great, lightweight, and easy to use text editor w/ syntax coloring definitions for Java, C++, etc. ???
<Jester45> cenebris, xubuntu uses the same set of applications as kubuntu and ubuntu
<Jester45> so you can install any app that you can with those
<Jester45> bitform, scite is nice
<bitform> i will check that out. thank you
<cenebris> qt apps doesn't look nice in gtk environments (I like and use amarok, opera and skype)
<Jester45> i really wish there was something that said xubuntu is part of ubuntu not a completly seprate distro
<Redimere> innit just a lightened up version of ubuntu anyways?
<Jester45> its a version that install xfce and not gnome
<Jester45> you can install xfce and gnome
<Jester45> or gnome/kde or kde/gnome/xfce
<Redimere> why you would ever want to do that is beyond me, but you could
<Jester45> i have part kde gnome and xfce installed
<Jester45> xfce is the main i have gparted and gnomebaker (with gnome libs as a dep) and amaork (part of KDE)
<Redimere> yar
<Redimere> I'm on E17 and I've still got kdegames and gxine and gedit running
<Redimere> Hey Jester, I'm in a tinkering mood, what's a good thing to learn to do in linux
<echosystm> if i install xdm as oposed to gdm, will i still be able to shutdown from within xfce?
<echosystm> i mean... not from terminal
<echosystm> and without having to put a password in etc. :P
<Jester45> Redimere, try writing some bash scripts
<Redimere> Jester45: Sounds like a plan
<Jester45> they are really powerfull
<kalikiana> ^^ Haha, shellscript is the most evil thing about gnu/linux :P
<Jester45> and are the basic way of how your system starts
<Jester45> kalikiana, how so
<Redimere> right
<Redimere> well I wrote one once before, modified a timer to cause a kernel panic <.<
<kalikiana> Jester45, I find their syntax horrible and they are not really good when it comes to error-messages
<kalikiana> Yet I need them for some things.
<Jester45> i find the syntac wonderfull
<Jester45> i hate languages that you have to compile like C and i hate php
<Jester45> html is messy but im used to it
<kalikiana> html is not a programming language anyway ;)
<kalikiana> and there is python and lua if you like interpreted code.
* kalikiana likes python and still has to try lua.
<Jester45> im starting ruby
<Jester45> thats why i put a "and" because it was a seprate group
<Jester45> but i still dont like it to much
<Jester45> cellofellow, so is twin fast?
<cellofellow> yes
<Jester45> does it use a small res or can you make it big
<cellofellow> uses your Linux res. Mine is 1024X768
<Jester45> cool
<Amgine> Where is the mysql basedir?
<Roger_The_Bum> how do I install a driver for a wireless card?
<Roger_The_Bum> it exists for linux, as native support was available for SuSE
<Roger_The_Bum> and I can hunt it down
<Roger_The_Bum> this is on a clean install of xubuntu
<Jester45> !wifi | Roger_The_Bum
<ubotu> Roger_The_Bum: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Roger_The_Bum> thanks
<Roger_The_Bum> hmm
<laserbeak43> hi
<Jester45> hi
<laserbeak43> if  i click on xfce's upper taskbar to try to add a program to it, it opens up fine, but there is no option to put a terminal shortcut there
<laserbeak43> hey Jester45 how are you :)
<Jester45> laserbeak43, are you talking about the menu or the panel
<laserbeak43> the panel
<Jester45> right click -> add new item -> laucher
<laserbeak43> also, if mv ~/.config/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop ~/.config/beryl-manager.off # <-GNOME is the command  to get beryl running in a script for gnome, what would be the equivalent for xfce?
<Jester45> edit laucher perferances, click to change the picture pick the terminal one. you might need to change the command iit would be Terminal.
<Jester45> laserbeak43, depends on the script but i dont think  its gnome dependant could you pastebin the script
<laserbeak43> ok
<laserbeak43> oh so just type terminal? cool
<laserbeak43> one pastebin coming up
<laserbeak43> it's a dualmonitor/clone/vga/svideo script that works, just not with beryl
<laserbeak43> Jester45: http://rafb.net/p/u2Sywu94.html
<laserbeak43> also when i type terminal and click close, nothing happens for the terminal shortcut
<darwin81> How come xfce4-panel isn't automatically started when I boot from LiveCD?
<vidd> darrend, cuzz its broke on the live cd
<laserbeak43> darwin81:  are you restoring a session?
<Jester45> laserbeak43, thats fine
<Jester45> just do what the guide says
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  what guide?
<vidd> darwin81, , cuzz its broke on the live cd
<darwin81> No I'm doing a fresh install from the LiveCD
<Jester45> laserbeak43, sory i thought you where doing that from a guide
<laserbeak43> you mean the dual monitor thing?
<Jester45> yea
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  i did do it from a guide but it only talks about beryl for kde or gnome not xfce
<Jester45> what ever you were doing its fine
<laserbeak43> darwin81:  what vidd says makes sense then
<Jester45> laserbeak43, you might need to use emerald if they dont tell you to use it
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  i don't have errors, but it doesnt start beryl, is it supposed to?
<laserbeak43> i have emerald and can start it manualy
<laserbeak43> i just want the script to start it
<Jester45> laserbeak43, also there is compiz-fusion its the newer version beryl is dead now
<laserbeak43> oh crap :P
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> its new thought
<Jester45> right now its about the same thing
<cellofellow> What is Emerald anyway? I know that an Emerald is a kind of Beryl, but that's in the real world.
<Jester45> Emerald is Beryl's window decorator
<cellofellow> huh
<Jester45> and is also used with compiz
<laserbeak43> cellofellow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWTW6CAYFQ&mode=related&search=
<vidd> it is like a theme manager
<cellofellow> I thought Window Manager == Window Decorations
<Jester45> nope
<cellofellow> Does with xfwm4
<Jester45> xfwm4  is a wm+decorator
<Jester45> beryl is fully operational without emerald... but you have to use alt to move windows and you cant use the X to close them
<cellofellow> so it behaves like EvilWM without Emerald?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> pretty much
<Jester45> evilwm does have a border its just 1px
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  typing Terminal into the command  section does nothing after i hit close, the launcher still isnt added
<Jester45> laserbeak43, press alt+F2
<Jester45> and type Terminal and see if that runs it
<laserbeak43> oh wait
<laserbeak43> nvm
<laserbeak43> i was looking on the wrong side of the panel
<laserbeak43> i added like 6 of them!! lol!!!
<laserbeak43> thanks
<laserbeak43> now about that script with beryl
<laserbeak43> are you telling me there's no way to start beryl from this script?
<Jester45> all i said was that the script was fine to use with xubuntu
<laserbeak43> oh ok
<laserbeak43> yeah it doesnt cause me any problems at all
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  is this script turning beryl off in dual montior mode?
<Jester45> idk
<laserbeak43> i must not understand whats going on
<laserbeak43> sorry i wont bother u about it anymore :P
<Jester45> i just looked if it uses anything gnome has
<laserbeak43> i'll ask the dude that made it
<Cnl_Delta> hi there
<Cnl_Delta> how can i install wvdial offline in Xubuntu 7.04?
<maxamillion> Cnl_Delta: just a moment
<Jester45> get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/comm/wvdial
<Cnl_Delta> tyvm
<Jester45> i win :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: i was checking dependencies
<Jester45> the links are at the bottom
<maxamillion> Cnl_Delta: make sure to install the dependencies first or else things won't turn out well
<Jester45> you might need dependencies ifso download them from the links on that page
<Cnl_Delta> i see a list of files
<Cnl_Delta> too bad non single link to download all
<Jester45> look at the bottom and get the version you need
<Cnl_Delta> ahh the tar.gz
<Jester45> not vary bottom
<Jester45> it has a list of archs
<Jester45> amd i386 or powerpc
<maxamillion> Cnl_Delta: no, get a .deb
<maxamillion> its seems that i have all the dependencies on my machine, but some of the libs are for C++ networking and i installed alot of dev-tools ... so you might want to grab them to be safe
<Cnl_Delta> Download: [dsc]  [wvdial_1.56.orig.tar.gz]  [wvdial_1.56-1.1ubuntu2.diff.gz]   those are my options
<Cnl_Delta> hmm i think igot the deb link
<maxamillion> gotta run
<Jester45> look at the section above that
<Jester45> there is a tabel
<Cnl_Delta> i got it, sure is a lot to download but it beats using XP on a P2
<rokra> Hello, Is someone familiar with lighttpd?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> i do know that mininova.org runs on it
<darwin81> I'm kinda boned. Xubuntu won
<laserbeak43> anyone here use lmms with vst support?
<darwin81> won't detect my ethernet port
<Amgine> Suggestions for a php syntax highlighting editor?
<Amgine> <coughs to see if the echo can be heard>
<laserbeak43> Amgine:  scite?
<Amgine> Thanks laserbeak43; will check that out.
* tonyyarusso tries to remember the one his co-worker mentioned today
<tonyyarusso> It was four letters, I think it had an N in it
<tonyyarusso> Amgine: nano can do syntax hilighting, btw
<Amgine> nano? Will look that up as well.
<tonyyarusso> it's a command line editor - very simple on the surface, but somewhat customizable (not to the extent of vim/emacs and company)
<Amgine> Heh.
<laserbeak43> when qt is installed is QTDIR automaticaly defined?
<nzk> How do I transfer files from a visible network location to a visible external drive? In gnome I see them but in XFCE i don't/
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how to make a button behave differently when pressed with different keys in xmodmap?
<Deviad> keycode 115 = Mode_switch
<Deviad> I want this button to act like mode_switch when it's pressed along with keycode 116
<Deviad> and as Super_L when it's pressed alone
<tonyo> hello. how do i change the default word processor from abiword to openoffice?
<tonyo> hello. how do i change the default word processor from abiword to openoffice?
<tonyo> help!!!
<bur[n] er> tonyo: right click, properties, change the open with
<tonyo> oic
<tonyo> ok
<tonyo> thanks!
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how to associate Super_L to keycode 115 beyond mode_switch so that when they button is pressed alone it acts like Super_L but when it's pressed with keycode 116 it works like mode_switch?
<Deviad> Pls!
<Deviad> I haven't found it anywhere on google
<tonyo> would anyone suggest a good inkjet printer that'll work out of the box on xubuntu?
<bur[n] er> tonyo: anything HP for the most part, check the wiki
<bur[n] er> tonyo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<netrex> hi, all!
<netrex> I've a question about xubuntu installation...
<netrex> my laptop's cd drive is out of service and i can't install xubuntu via cd.
<netrex> Does anyone have an idia how to install it?
<netrex> Maybe over the network or using  floppy drive can help?
<Peps> can your laptop boot on usb ?
<Peps> netrex, you can install the live cd on a hard drive or usb key, and boot from this key on your laptop
<netrex> didn't think about that...
<netrex> thanks, i'll try find some information about installing iso images on usb key...
<netrex> is special software needed for installing cd image on key?
<Pumpernickel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<Pumpernickel> Link goes to a page of HOWTOs for non-cd installs.
<exw> is there supposed to be a /boot/grub/grub.conf? i don't see one in my instalation on xubuntu 7
<exw> i found menu.list
<exw> editing the grub kernel line at boot doesn't save the changes on subsequent boots
<grumpymole> exw: see http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<grumpymole> exw:
<grumpymole> exw: oops.  that article discusses ways of making the change survive reboots
<exw> grumpymole: thanks
<exw> grumpymole: thats good :-)
<exw> grumpymole: the surviving upgrades section is good, since i don't think my brother would remember to add acpi=force on a kernel update, and his laptop does not power off on shutdown without it :-)
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how to set a custom keymap as default for the console?
<Deviad> I cannot use other keyamaps for my MacBook Pro keyboard but this.
<echosystm> hi guys
<echosystm> what are my options in terms of WYSIWYG or preview mode editors?
<echosystm> other than nvu/komposer
<Peps> I'm trying to change my keyboard layout, for xfce
<Peps> but when I change something and I close the window, nothing is saved
<dusko> only english here?
<laserbeak43> hi
<laserbeak43> i thought that i'd installed everything qt3.3.x had to offer, but when running make for LMMS i get this error /usr/include/qt3/qglobal.h:775:21: error: qconfig.h: No such file or directory
<laserbeak43> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!
<laserbeak43> :/
<Jester45> looks like your missing a file
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> yeah
<laserbeak43> but where could it possibly be?
<Jester45> laserbeak43, try sudo find / | grep qglobal.h*
<laserbeak43> cool i'll do that
<laserbeak43> Jester45:  it's there, in 3 locations
<laserbeak43> but then why isnt the compiler picking it up?
<BrightEyes`> how can i put the language icon near the clock in the latest xfce?
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: you use qt installed from repositiories or compiled by yourself?
<laserbeak43> repo...
<Howdy125> laserbeak43, maybe this thread will help .. http://www.webservertalk.com/message1480891.html
<laserbeak43> Howdy125:  thanks i'll have a look
<Howdy125> yw .. gl
<BrightEyes`> how can i make a key shortcut to change the keyboard language?
<laserbeak43> Howdy125:  turns out that i needed  a dev version of libqt3c102-mt
<damike84_> hmm. if i remove a package he doesnt remove the dependendys - how can i enable that?
<TheSheep> damike84_: apt-get autoremove
<laserbeak43> anyone familiar with this message? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lesd
<laserbeak43> can't seem to find it on google
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: you need esound-dev
<laserbeak43> on it thanks :)
<TheSheep> or just esound
<laserbeak43> how could you tell?
<laserbeak43> that an acrnym for esound?
<TheSheep> esd -- enlightment sound daemon, yes
<damike84_> TheSheep, thx a lot
<godless> crimping network cable isn't as fun as the nifty network crimping tool might lead you to believe...
<godless> anyway, as you were :)
<laserbeak43> can someone help me find the name of the esound dev lib? cause the only lib or dev stuff i can find are really SDL
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: esound should be enough
<laserbeak43> i still get the error after installing it
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: what does 'locate libesd' say?
<laserbeak43> would you like me to pastebin it?
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: no, just say if /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 is there
<laserbeak43> /usr/lib/libesd.so.0
<laserbeak43> no so.1
<TheSheep> so ld should find it easily
<TheSheep> no so.1?
<laserbeak43> nope
<laserbeak43> no so.1 just so.0
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: looks like it's in libesd-alsa
<laserbeak43> TheSheep:  ok i'll look for that
<laserbeak43> according to synaptic i have libesd-alsa0 installed
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: hmm... libesd.so.1 is a symbolic link to libesd.so.0 on my system
<laserbeak43> i'm still unfamiliar with symbolic links
<laserbeak43> will knowledge of it do me any imediate good?
<laserbeak43> should i reinstal libesd-alsa or reboot or something?
<godless> laserbeak43:  creating a symbolic link is a simple operation
<godless> ln -s X Y
<godless> where X is the original and Y is the link
<laserbeak43> ok so i would type ln -s libesd.s0 libesd.s1?
<godless> laserbeak43:  I don't know anything about the issue you are having, but yes, that will create the symbolic link you need... remember to use the full paths though, and if they are system files you may need to sudo
<godless> ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<laserbeak43> ok thanks :)
<rolfen> hello folks... how to browse FTP using thunar?
<rolfen> any fuse trick available for that?
<laserbeak43> godless the prompt just cam back with no messages does that indicate success? cause when i typed make again, i got the same error
<Jester45> rolfen, you can use fuseftp
<godless> laserbeak43:  The command should have been successful, you can check with locate libesd again. Seems your problem stems from something else.
<godless> Without any actual knowledge of the situation I would say reinstalling libesd-alsa and rebooting are things you can try.. :p
<laserbeak43> ok i'll do that cause there's still no instance of libesd.so.1
<godless> er.
<rolfen> Jester45: thanks
<rolfen> ill look into that
<laserbeak43> when i type locate libesd that is
<godless> laserbeak43:  perhaps sudo ln-s /usr/lib/libe... etc.?
<laserbeak43> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1?
<laserbeak43> did that one
<godless> ok. sorry.
<godless> <-- stumped
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<laserbeak43> me too..
<cellofellow> Hi there.
<cellofellow> This is cool. I shared my ~ directory with NFS, and now the only odd thing is any programs I've added to panel launchers that aren't on this box don't really show.
<cellofellow> And the X res on this box is a little lower, so my desktop icons moved around.
<laserbeak43> ahh i needed libesd0 and libesd0-dev!!!
<laserbeak43> godless: TheSheep thanks for ur help
<hyper_ch> hiho fellows
<rolfen> yooo
<hyper_ch> rolfen: how may I server you?
<rolfen> thank you :)
<col_k> hey guys, havin a bit of a problem here
<col_k> i want to run gsksudo pyNeighborhood, but when i type that into the run window nothing happens
<col_k> any pointers?
<TheSheep> attention span of a mayfly
<laserbeak43> there's no audio on youtube..
<Howdy125> laserbeak43, see if this get you to a page on your computer .. file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/multimedia.html
<laserbeak43> yeo
<laserbeak43> yep
<laserbeak43> Howdy125:  i have audacious already
<laserbeak43> it's just that when i was using LMMS and i closed it, i couldnt seem to get audio from any other applications
<Howdy125> k .. I can't help with that .. sorry
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: ps aux | grep esd
<Jester45> !info libmagick9
<ubotu> libmagick9: Image manipulation library. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 1267 kB, installed size 4160 kB
<laserbeak43> TheSheep:  whats that do?
<Jester45> laserbeak43, tells you what processes are runing
<Jester45> then filters it to ones that have esd in the name
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: if there is esd running, kill it
<Jester45> err the line
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> i already rebooted but i'll take note of that one
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you know how to make mpd use alsa
<TheSheep> Jester45: I think it uses alsa by default in ubuntu
<Jester45> TheSheep, well alsa is not running but esd is
<TheSheep> Jester45: alsa is not a daemon
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's just a set of kernel modules
<Jester45> is it alsa-utils
<TheSheep> alsa-utils is just a set of utilities for changing volume levels, saving them on shutdown and restoring at boot, etc.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> i can only play one thing at a time
<Jester45> unless like on mplayer i use the -ao sdl  option
<Jester45> it might be because of a file i think crimsun told me to put so i could get my headphones to work
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#ALSA_dmix_Output
<TheSheep> Jester45: and also http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Intro_to_dmix
<damike84_> is there no rar support for xarchive which is not shareware? :(
<maxamillion> damike84_: there is
<maxamillion> !rar | damike84_
<ubotu> damike84_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<damike84_> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<damike84_> thx
<maxamillion> np
<damike84_> hmm. i installed unrar - didn't help
<maxamillion> damike84_: hmmm... there might be an xarchiver plugin or something
* maxamillion hasn't ever messed with .rar archives
<Jester45> there
<Jester45> is
<Jester45> or you can try unrar e file.rar
<damike84_> but how with xarchiver?
<Jester45> i just right click and press extract here
<Jester45> i have unrar and rar installed
<damike84_> "Failed to execute child process "rar" (No such file or directory)"
<damike84_> Jester45, well - but rar only works for 40 days?
<Jester45> damike84_, no... thats something  that happens in windows
<damike84_> Jester45, i hope ;)
<hyper_ch> anyone using ktorrent 2.2?
<damike84_> hyper_ch, its not the answer - but i installed deluge today - sheems to be very nice and fast
<hyper_ch> damike84_: ktorrent is great.. I just miss a feature from the old version
* Jester45 is still using azureus an torrentflux
<damike84_> hyper_ch, i did'nt wanted to install kdelibs
<hyper_ch> damike84_: problem solved :)
<teratoma> i want to automaticall run the graphical version of "ssh-add" when i log in.  how do i do that ?
<Redimere> add it into the startup programs
<teratoma> how do i do that?
<hyper_ch> why is gdm using 40% cpu? :(
<Merchelo> why not, isn't that what cpu's were made for?
<hyper_ch> it shouldn't use 40%
<Redimere> teratoma: There should be a menu item that does it
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: strace it from a text console
<TheSheep> (never strace X from withing itself ;) )
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :(
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what's wrong?
<hyper_ch> well, I would need to shutdown the x server
<TheSheep> no
<hyper_ch> no?
<TheSheep> switch with alt+ctrl+f1
<hyper_ch> ah
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: worked on SuSe?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> oh ok... a buddy of mine uses it because his wifi card works there... but he needs to load the module on every boot but has no /etc/modules file... so I thought suse uses something else
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can also add 'modprobe modulename' to the rc.local
<hyper_ch> thx :)
<bitform> Is there a panel item that can switch between language inputs???
<hyper_ch> I don't think there is but if you can change the language from the shell you can add buttons that execute that code
<Jester45> bitform, i think the keyboard layout switcher might be what you wan
<Jester45> t
<laserbeak43> how woulld i set an environment variable?
<kalikiana> laserbeak43, Fire up a Terminal and do 'VARIABLE=value' ;)
<laserbeak43> oh yeah i figured it out thanks :)
<uther_> Does anybody have any experience with xubuntu on a sony vario 505 type labtop?
<hyper_ch> uther_: no
<Howdy125> Sony PCG-XG500 here
<uther_> Did you have any trouble installing?
<Howdy125> No .. had to make a change to xorg.conf though or it would only boot every other time.
<uther_> Hm, i can't get the installer to start. I got FreeBSD running, bit it's way to much work getting everything to work :/
<uther_> The problem seems to be with the 2.6 kernel
<uther_> I found a couple of people on the net who got linux running it. So it should be possible.
<Howdy125> Are you using the alt cd ?
<uther_> i tried both
<Howdy125> I have no idea then .. sorry
<m4rk> which IDE for xubuntu?
<m4rk> please
<teratoma> which language
<uther_> it seems i have to pass a boot option something like ide2=0x180
<m4rk> ruby
<uther_> i found a few variations
<m4rk> eclipse is very big
<m4rk> for my little computer
<uther_> it did not work
<uther_> But at least i didn't get a kernel panic
<TheSheep> m4rk: try geany
<m4rk> TheSheep: thanks. nice one. looks good
<TheSheep> m4rk: vim is very good, but takes a week or two to learn
<Korane> Hello everyone, quick question. Is it possible to use the xubuntu alternative cd install to resize a FAT32 partition to make space for xubuntu ?
#xubuntu 2007-07-11
<W8TAH> what is the start command for xfc?
<W8TAH> to put in a vnc config file
<maxamillion> W8TAH: startxfce4  ... lemme double check though
<W8TAH> thanks
<maxamillion> W8TAH: yeah, that's it
<W8TAH> ok - -thanks a ton
<maxamillion> no prob
<W8TAH> anyone out there know of quick docs for vnc server on xubuntu - allowing you to see the xfce4 desktop? -- the ubuntu wiki ones dont iinclude xubuntu
<rolfen> dyou guys know any way to control the volume from the command line? or to map the special volume key of the keyboard to the volume control in XFCE ?
<kalikiana> rolfen, Did you even look into xfce's keyboard settings? It's there
<kalikiana> Although it's not really working right by default with me. At least you can get the command from the default values.
<rolfen> kalikiana: i did
<rolfen> setting->keyboard settings
<rolfen> sorry did'nt find anything about the volume!
<kalikiana> rolfen, it's in defaut. and it's as simple as 'aumix -v+10' :)
<kalikiana> Sadly somehow my special keys don't work. :/
<rolfen> thanks a lot. It was not in my default, maybe because i downloaded the ubuntu CD then added the XFCE package... maybe that why I got different defaults. Thanks a lot!!
<kalikiana> You're welcome :)
<kalikiana> I'm sorry to have missjudged you. But usually people don't look even if it *is* already there by default.
<rolfen> no problem hehe :) I understand you, I have been asking a lot of questions lately.
<kalikiana> hey j1 :)
<kalikiana> j1mc that is :P
<j1mc> heya kalikiana
<j1mc> :)
<greg> Hi all. Does ayone know the bare minumum hardware required to run xubuntu?
<kalikiana> The 1000 answer would've been 300 mhz and 64mb ram :P
<Howdy125> Not sure I'd call that running .. ;-)
<Catoptromancy> = )
<Nichod> Hello.
<Nichod> Is Xubuntu as up to date as ubuntu?
<Nichod> IE. Hardware compatibility, etc.
<j1mc> Nichod: yes.  they use the exact same "core."
<j1mc> same repositories...
<Nichod> theonly difference is the Xfce environment?
<neozen> hoallo all
<neozen> how would one make a window always appear on top with each successive execution
<neozen> assuming usage of xfwm
<neozen> (am hacking up a way to make the xfce panel battery monitor auto-shutdown my laptop when battery level reaches critical)
<neozen> once I get it working, I'll be sharing the solution out to the world
<xTaJMoX> Hi
<xTaJMoX> What's the fastest way to install a vnc server in xubuntu?  Or some type of remote desktop thingy
<Catoptromancy> How can I make a shell script force people to use sudo?
<neozen> xTaJMoX: install x11vnc
<neozen> xTaJMoX: it will share out your current X11 session
<neozen> xTaJMoX: easiest way I've found yet
<neozen> xTaJMoX: follow its directions to create a passwd file for it
<neozen> Catoptromancy: check to see which user they're running as
<Catoptromancy> i think ifigured it out
<neozen> Catoptromancy: ie... check out the output of whoami
<neozen> Catoptromancy: compare to root
<Catoptromancy> nope heh
<Catoptromancy> brb
<neozen> Catoptromancy: that should do it
<neozen> Catoptromancy: if output of whoami is equal to "root\n" then they're running as root... otherwise just output an error message and exit
<neozen> so.... any solutions on my problem yet guys?
<neozen> need to get a program to have its "always on top" flag set upon execution....
<neozen> again.... with xfwm
<Catoptromancy> but i see no reason why people need a password just to use mkdir and mv in a shell
<Catoptromancy> in bash mkdir and mv can be used without a password
<Catoptromancy> oh wait i think its working
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> errr
<Catoptromancy> well its getting there heh
<xTaJMoX> Catoptromancy: you dont need a password if you're working in your home folder or in a folder which your user has permissions
<xTaJMoX> the REASON is that your system is safe
<Catoptromancy> I know
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<xTaJMoX> ever wonder why so many users have malware and crashes?   it's because they run the system as administrator
<Catoptromancy> i had scritp path wrong
<Catoptromancy> heh
<xTaJMoX> windows users*
<xTaJMoX> oh i thought we were talking about the sudo thing =] 
<Catoptromancy> I now need to remember command to delete folders from root
<Catoptromancy> heh
* xTaJMoX goes back to NOVA
<Jester45> Catoptromancy, sudo rm -rf /folder/
<Jester45> or
<Jester45> -r is to remove the files inside also
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy>  heh i jsut got em
<Catoptromancy> no wonder my shell wanted a password
<Catoptromancy> heh
<laserbeak43> holy crap!!
<laserbeak43> i downloaded qt designer on accident
<laserbeak43> but she looks mighty pretty
<jrsims> I'm dual booting XP and ubuntu on my laptop. When I run Linux, it feels like it runs a little hot. Can I fix this? Is there a package I should install that makes ubuntu use better power management?
<neozen> jrsims: read up on apowernow
<neozen> jrsims: that's cpu clock speed throttling
<neozen> jrsims: should be configured properly the first time you install... but it doesn't work perfectly in all cases
<neozen> jrsims: what kind of chip do you have?
<neozen> jrsims: get to a terminal and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<neozen> jrsims: that should tell you
<jrsims> core 2 duo
<jrsims> I'm on a thinkpad
<jrsims> is apowernow a package in the repos? I cant find it
<darwin81> How can I type in a location with Thunar?
<xTaJMoX> jrsims - you should test the temperature at 2 hours idle.    use the command acpi -t    in linux to see the temp ... find a 3rd party program to do it in windoze
<neozen> jrsims: should be installed already in the kernel
<xTaJMoX> jrsims: my cpu runs at least 7C cooler in linux
<neozen> xTaJMoX: if you have two sensors.... where are they generally
<neozen> xTaJMoX: I have one reading 53C and another reading 27C
<jrsims> thermal1: 41C, thermal2: 38C
<neozen> xTaJMoX: the warmer one is probably the processor.... but the other.....?
* neozen pokes his celeron M
<neozen> ....it has been kicking back on the bed for a while... probably not cooling off so well
<neozen> feels a little toasty
<neozen> this chip... has no speed scaling
* neozen sighs
<jrsims> does 41 degrees and 38 degrees seem high?
<jrsims> celsius
<jrsims> this is cool. did not know I could actually see what my laptop sensors are reading.
<neozen> xTaJMoX: I never bothered to check... too many things broken in XP that weren't in linux
<xTaJMoX> jrsims: neozen 53C is your cpu  ...and yes thats high
<xTaJMoX> jrsims: generally no tat's fine
<neozen> xTaJMoX: like I said... toasty
<xTaJMoX> neozen: your other sensor might be your hdd
<xTaJMoX> which is pretty cool
<neozen> kk
<neozen> lenovo certainly seems to be doing things right
<jrsims> yeah, I like my lenovo thinkpad
<neozen> ..aside from putting a chip that didn't have speed scaling in a laptop
<jrsims> I think they kept the same engineering team
<neozen> but I picked the chip (only one that wasn't a core duo)... so I suppose the fault lies with me
<xTaJMoX> neozen: you running the correct video driver?
<ZenMasterJG> hey all, so i've just used the (i think) most recent xubuntu install cd on a couple of machines, and for some reason all my application's titlebars have 'o' instead of the title. anyone know how to fix it?
<neozen> xTaJMoX: well... its an intel chipset
<neozen> xTaJMoX: intel 950
<neozen> xTaJMoX: and I'm using the i810 driver
<xTaJMoX> ah so just install 950 then!
<xTaJMoX> well
<neozen> xTaJMoX: ...there isn't one is there?
<xTaJMoX> i really dont know =] 
<neozen> xTaJMoX: there isn't
<xTaJMoX> i think there should be - its a popular card
<neozen> ..cpu usage is bouncing on nothing
<neozen> load average: 0.54, 0.32, 0.31
<neozen> if that means anything
<neozen> (deciphering would be welcome)
<xTaJMoX> that is pretty low - are you sure windows doesnt get hot like that?
<xTaJMoX> what is your acpi -t now
<xTaJMoX> maybe a fan isnt running that should be
<neozen> xTaJMoX: like I said... its been sitting on a bed
<neozen> air flow hasn't been the best
<neozen> and no.... fan is running just fine
<xTaJMoX> ah you should always use a laptop cooler =] 
<neozen> xTaJMoX: you mean stick it on a horizontal $5 k-mart fan?
* neozen grins
<neozen> best way to cool off a toasty piece of hardware
<xTaJMoX> I was thinking more like a $15 tripple fan usb thingy
<neozen> ........
* neozen wields his 3' $5 fan
<Jester45> BFTD, does he want to stream flash videos or something else
<BFTD> no, he wants to stream Real Videos
<Jester45> yuck
<BFTD> I have no idea how we're gonna do it though
<BFTD> its all new to me
<Jester45> i guess we should take this to our channel
<BFTD> yeah
<Jester45> i clicked on the wonrg one
<Kprofthreat> Lollergog
<BFTD> ?
<Kprofthreat> Hey, someone's alive here after all
<Kprofthreat> So poll: are you using Xubuntu cause of older hardware or for another reason?
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> my
<BFTD> how are you?
<Kprofthreat> I'm running a xubuntu session to test drive it.
<Kprofthreat> Pretty tired right now
<BFTD> I'm using XFCE because it's what I like
<Kprofthreat> It resembles Gnome a lot more than I thought it would
<BFTD> I don't like all that other crap
<ZenMasterJG> woudl anyone have any idea why my brand new xubuntu install has 'o' in the titlebar of all my windows? it has the real titles, too (usually) its just mildly annoying
<Kprofthreat> I'm trying to decide if I'm fine with KDE
<BFTD> Kprofthreat no thats just ubuntu doing that, Xfce usually doesn't have a particularly style, it really depends on which system you use
<Kprofthreat> Hmm
<exw> coming from the fedora i  find this interesting .. has it always been possible to install flash from firefox ( by clicking install pgin embedded in the page ) in x/ubuntu as regular user?
<Kprofthreat> Speed vs. style
<Kprofthreat> =/
<exw> ... because in fedora one can only install flash as root and via an rpm binary or yum, and not through the browser
<exw> anyway... much easier in xubunu :-)
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> yes it is
<BFTD> plus if you install automatix you can do it that way
<Jester45> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<exw> i've read "bad things" about automatix
<Jester45> its bad
<exw> hail the bot
<BFTD> I dunno
<BFTD> they really fixed it up
<s|k> why cant I find iceweasel with apt-cache?
<neozen> ......more importantly
<neozen> ..why are all ubuntu-related sites down
<neozen> ..or appearing so from chicago
<neozen> there some kind of scheduled outage I wasn't told about? ::grins worriedly::
<s|k> from here too
<s|k> arizona
<s|k> even the ubuntu forums
<neozen> ......the borg is coming to your axes people!
* neozen grins
<Jester45> im fine
<Jester45> at least the apt server is fine and packages.ubuntu.com
* Jester45 uses the us apt server
<Jester45> spoke to soon :(
<Jester45> o no !! my computers are not up to date
* neozen nods
<neozen> they're working on it
<Jester45> they better get it up :)
<neozen> Jester45: you know they will
<neozen> Jester45: no doubt someone put a backhoe through a t2000 or something
* neozen rolls eyes
<godless> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<godless> You don't say.
<Jester45> BFTD, how many nicks you got? BFTD OGDA thomas(____) commandre-crowe bftd-bot
<Jester45> any more?
<BFTD> Jester45 jcorm
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<cellofellow> hiya
<Jester45> anyone have a suggestion for some music
<Jester45> anything but country
<neozen> Jester45: sure... do you like dub?
<neozen> gah.. back in a bit
<neozen> Jester45: now.. where was I?
<neozen> oh yeah.. dub
<neozen> http://205.188.215.227:8000
<neozen> there's a good stream for ambient
<neozen> really great stuff comes on there
<neozen> Jester45: http://205.188.215.230:8012 this is a stream for trance
<Jester45> what do you play that with?
* cellofellow thinks BMP can do that.
<Jester45> well i got mpd and mplayer
<Jester45> i think mplayer will
<neozen> Jester45: mpg123 works just fine
<neozen> Jester45: which most of the gui players use as a backend anyway
* Jester45 knows 
<neozen> Jester45: xmms, bmp, audacious, just about any mp3 player does streaming these days
* Jester45 uses mplayer-nogui and sonata (mpd backend)
<neozen> Jester45: I use xmms for audio and mplayer-nogui for all things video
<neozen> ...I'm simply amazed at mplayer
<neozen> supports just about every dern thing under the sun
<neozen> ...and it just works!
<Jester45> and
<neozen> (once you install w32codecs on older ubuntus anyway)
<Jester45> and doesnt error that much it just skips over the section or messes part of the video up
* neozen nods
<neozen> even that doesn't happen very often
<Jester45> like a torrents thats 99% done :)
* neozen grins
<neozen> I gotcha
<neozen> well, its time for me to go to sleep
<neozen> many job applications to file today
* Jester45 is up a few more hours
<neozen> (the joys of a recent college grad)
<flagg> hello everyone
<flagg> i just burned xubuntu 7.04 as an image to a cd!
<flagg> and im trying to install it over my hdd... i tested the cd to see if it had any defects first!
<flagg> it gave me "itco..... reboot flag caused by hardware
<flagg> should i b worried?
<Kateto> Hi, I need some help installing Xubuntu. Why after installing from the Alternate CD the graphical login screen asks me for a username and password I never set during the installation process?
<W8TAH> anyone here using freenx
<nikolam> hello hello hello :) Have some hardware questions if you please :)
<nikolam> thinking about buying some entry-level machine intel or amd
<nikolam> So am thinking about integrated graphics for amd from ati (690G) or integrated intel low cost solution
<nikolam> Amd have VT (virtualization) instructions for Xen included but low cost intel dows not
<nikolam> Also OSX works on intel/intel but not on Amd :)
<nikolam> What is better for linux: Amd/ati with vt and not much overclock
<nikolam> Or intel/intel dual core also with no VMX instructions but with intel graphics
<cellofellow> No idea. I'm happy here to have Pentium II's or III's instead of Pentiums or 486's.
<nikolam> hehe.. I am typing this on PIII-733, Xubuntu 384MbRAM :)
<nikolam> working nice but.. I need more :)
<force1> hi all :)
<agentnoob> hiya anyone need some help with things?
<Jester45> nope, but im sure someone will later
<force1> i could use some help setting folder permissions in Xubuntu, or some help setting a fake root in VSftpD (same purpose)
<force1> i would like to share a folder over FTP, but users cant be able to browse the rest of my HD
<force1> and the second thing i could use some help with is: ho do i browse a shared windows folder in my lan
<force1> so is any1 so kind to help me out with mny troubles ? :D
<cellofellow> force1: use LinNeighborhood, or if you can get it to work, pyNeighborhood
<cellofellow> I'd try pyNeighborhood first.
<force1> does it come with a gui?
<cellofellow> These programs mount the shares in your local filesystem for easy access.
<cellofellow> Both are GUI. LinNeighborhood's GUI is a bit old fashioned and ugly, but real simple.
<cellofellow> pyNeighborhood is newer and looks normal.
<cellofellow> only real difference actually.
<force1> aah! great stuff, thnx. :D
<force1> and for my first question?
<cellofellow> you need to do `sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt` and the same to /usr/bin/smbumount to mount and unmount as user (at least with LinNeightborhood, dunno about pyNeighborhood)
<cellofellow> I have no idea how to configure VSftpD or whatever.
<cellofellow> best way to set permissions on stuff IMO is with the happy little clan of commands: chmod, chgrp, and chown.
<force1> or is there an app that can easily configure folder permissions (without going to terminal, AND learn the command of chmod)
<force1> too bad
<TheSheep> force1: yes, just right click on the directory in thunar
<cellofellow> Thunar has some permissions editing, but it's limited.
<cellofellow> Rox-Filer has more options.
<cellofellow> !rox
<force1> that could be done easily in ubuntu, or windows :(
<TheSheep> force1: if you want to share a directory though, you should use system->shared folders
<TheSheep> cellofellow: what more options does rox have?
<cellofellow> I hate that tool, it works fine for adding shares, once you've manually edited /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cellofellow> TheSheep: Like being able to actually change the user, and set setuid and things like that, from GUI.
<cellofellow> MC too.
<force1> thunar wont let me change anything, even if i join the "root" user group[
<cellofellow> Thunar skimps on the graphical permissions stuff.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it allows you to change user and group allright
<cellofellow> force1: use Alt+F2 `gksu thunar` to edit stuff as root with thunar.
<cellofellow> TheSheep: doesn't work for user, group works fine though.
<force1> .... thats a nice suggestion :D thnx
<TheSheep> cellofellow: well, you need root priviledges for that...
<cellofellow> TheSheep: can't set separate modes for user/group/other
<cellofellow> unless there's an Advanced Permissions option in the prefs.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: no, there is not
<cellofellow> I see what I'm complaining about. There's no Executable option (at leas for a folder.)
<TheSheep> cellofellow: but I think it's good enough for someone who can't be bothered to learn one simple command
<cellofellow> k
<TheSheep> cellofellow: these options would be dangerous for someone who doesn't know how actually unix permissions work -- I agree they are handy in some special situations, but most of the time you only want to change what is actually there
<cellofellow> yeah, I get yah
<cellofellow> It is a desktop after all.
<TheSheep> hmm... actually, putting a link that would start the 'shared folders' in there could be a good idea
<TheSheep> like a link to 'workspaces and margins settings' in the pager settings
<cellofellow> That'd be nice. To be able to just "Share Folder" like in Windows.
<cellofellow> wow, I didn't know that network admins could send a single message to the entire network just like that.
<cellofellow> Actually, although the Shared Folders tool isn't that hot for Samba, it is really good with NFS. I love it that way.
* TheSheep uses scp all the time anyways :)
* cellofellow doesn't worry about security too much.
<cellofellow> If I need it, I prefer SFTP or SSHFS to SCP anyways.
<agentnoob> applications>system>network no wireless
<agentnoob> very common problem i seem to be having
<agentnoob> my wireless is eth1 yet when I do ifup eth1 it doesn't work
<limbert65> How do I know whether I need to launch Gnome services at startup?  Is it ever a good idea to turn that off?
<TheSheep> limbert65: yes, if you don't use a lot of gnome apps disabling it will save you some memory
<TheSheep> limbert65: but will mkae those apps start a little slower the first time you use them
<j1mc> TheSheep: what about GDM?
<j1mc> no impact?
<TheSheep> j1mc: no, gdm is started before that
<limbert65> Thanks for the reply.  So, if I turn it off, the only bad thing that could happen is that Gnome apps startup slower?
<TheSheep> limbert65: yes
<limbert65> Thanks again!
<maxamillion> limbert65: essentially in theory, yes
<maxamillion> hi TheSheep, j1mc
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi Redimere
<Redimere> maxamillion: suo
<Redimere> sup*
<limbert65> Now, this might be a dumb question:  How do I know what apps are Gnome apps and which are GTK?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: funny story, i was talking to Redimere in here the other night and Amanda came up and was like "why aren't you talking to him in the other program (talking about jabber)" because she thought that is how you would spell your name
<maxamillion> limbert65: one way is to issue the command "apt-cache show <package name>" and it will show you what <package name> depends on
<limbert65> Ok, thanks.
<maxamillion> limbert65: and generally if it says something like gnome-lib-<whatever> it is a "gnome app" ... though not all gnome libs are as "heavy" as others and won't really effect performance in majority of instances, but be warned ... there are some that are rather costly on system resources in comparison
<Redimere> gnome's a fatty!
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's pretty similar actually
<TheSheep> Redimere: especially the C# things like beagle or tomboy
<Redimere> somebody tried to tell me C# was extremely light on code, like better about it than perl
<TheSheep> Redimere: on windows that's granted
<Redimere> TheSheep: True, but he tried to say it spread across all systems
<Redimere> TheSheep: Then again he also thought I was an idiot for not wanting to learn C and C++ at the same time
<TheSheep> Redimere: in the end, it's more important how well it is written, not which language it uses
<Redimere> TheSheep: True enough
<maxamillion> Redimere: i wouldn't say you are an idiot for not wanting to learn C++, i would actually say you are rather intelligent ... but C on the other hand .... i think everyone should learn C and some systems level programming or atleast learn how the linker works and how cache is referenced/processed so you don't write crummy code .... but that's just my opinion
<Redimere> maxamillion: No, no. I'm all for learning C++ AND C, but he tried to give me a book that taught both at once
<maxamillion> Redimere: oh ew
<maxamillion> Redimere: tell him i said he's an idiot
<Redimere> maxamillion: Yar
<TheSheep> :D
<maxamillion> that's a horrible idea
<maxamillion> they are different languages and should not be learned at the same time ... ever
<Redimere> he said it was better because I avoided some of the nastier parts of the limits of C
* maxamillion is upset someone even wrote a book that teaches both at the same time
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I remember when we were tasked to write a program that would multiply matrices (three nested loops) in three versions, differening in the order of loops. Without enabling compiler's optimization, the differences in efficiency were tremendous.
<maxamillion> C has no limits ... that's its problem, it allows the ameture programmer to shoot themselves in the foot
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yup, there is an example about that in "the memory hierarchy" chapter of my text book that talks about caches
<maxamillion> AHHH
<maxamillion> i'm late for a meeting
<maxamillion> gotta run
<Redimere> maxamillion: late
<hyper_ch> what's wrong with security.ubuntu.com ?
<hyper_ch> can anyone give me the IP of it?
<TheSheep> [sheep@atos ~] $ host security.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> security.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<TheSheep> security.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.31
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> 31.88.189.91.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer leningradskaya.canonical.com.
<Redimere> i'm gonna laff if security got hacked
<hyper_ch> it's been a problem since yesterday
<TheSheep> no, these are both canonical servers
<hyper_ch> damn, can't get the php5-cli package
<TheSheep> is blackcatnetworks.co.uk connected with canonical in any way? :/
<Jester45> they might be running ubuntu
<TheSheep> Jester45: right
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: all seems in order
<Jester45> i just apt-get updated
<Jester45> fine
<hyper_ch> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<hyper_ch> Jester45: ping works
<Jester45> just wait a bit
<hyper_ch> Jester45: at home
<Redimere> maxamillion: how was the meeting
<maxamillion> Redimere: quick ... it actually wasn't my meeting, i just had to setup laptops with wireless vpn connections and some appropriate software for the people who's meeting it was
<maxamillion> Redimere: i'm a student-level systems admin for my university ... i do peon work like that rather often :(
<Redimere> maxamillion: No worries mate, I was helpdesk
<maxamillion> ah, yes ... the helpdesk
<maxamillion> the helpdesk at my university isn't generally much help at all
<Redimere> maxamillion: had to jerry rig a macbook pro to a projector that didn't have the right cable for it, that was fun
<maxamillion> Redimere: sounds like a blast ... what university?
<Redimere> maxamillion: University of Maine
<maxamillion> Redimere: oh, i asked you that the other night
<Redimere> maxamillion: and we usually fixed the problems presented thank you very much.
<Redimere> granted better than half were severe cases of PEBKAC
<maxamillion> Redimere: yeah, i don't doubt that
<Redimere> maxamillion: "My monitor won't turn on, I recently moved to a new room and my friend hooked my computer up, can you guys replace my monitor?" *CLICK*
<maxamillion> LOL
<darrend> is there any recommended way to upgrade java6 in feisty to the 1.6.1 release ?  (it fixes the somewhat major bug that prevents it being used with beryl)
<darrend> do I just get the debs and dpkg -i ?
<maxamillion> darrend: you might want to get the debs and install using gdebi incase there are any dependencies that would need to be resolved
<Amgine> How do I connect to a networked printer?
<maxamillion> Amgine: thats a mildly complicated process
<maxamillion> !printer | Amgine
<ubotu> Amgine: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<maxamillion> Amgine: there are some good resources
<Redimere> maxamillion: They use cups for printing, I thought we were using computers here meng.
* TheSheep spills a cup of ink on Redimere 
* Redimere growls at TheSheep
<maxamillion> lol
<Redimere> Don't spill ink on my interview clothes, they're the only nice ones I have that aren't vomit stained
* TheSheep lends Redimere his jacket printed in pink elephants
<Redimere> Gee thanks.
<Merchelo> today i used a piece of software which felt like it linux, but was actually made for windows
<TheSheep> Merchelo: Today I'm using a piece of software that actually runs on linux, but feels like windows :(
<Merchelo> Mine was lotus notes 7.5, whats yours?
<TheSheep> Merchelo: firefox
<TheSheep> Merchelo: lotus notes was a serious revolution of this kind of software in its times, I think it played a huge part in promoting desktop computers
<Merchelo> it's class, adding a database to your workspace, and then replicating and indexing it locally for fast searching, genious. Best mail program i think i've ever used (outlook, gmail, thunderbird, mail.app)
<TheSheep> mutt is best ;)
<dan40> my laptop has some sort of side scroll feature..can I disable that somewhere..its really annoying
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: notes is much more than a mail program
<Merchelo> as i'm finding out atm.
<Redimere> To beer, or not to beer, that is the question
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: Lotus Notes is a Groupware used by large companies... my university uses it for almost anything
<Merchelo> Redimere, got a job? then beer, otherwise keep looking
<dan40> also...my desktop keeps launching with a couple of windows open. I am sure its a feature but I don't know how to turn it off or change what gets opened.
<Redimere> Merchelo: As a matter of fact I do
<Merchelo> Redimere, congrats, go nuts.
<hyper_ch> dan40: do you save the session when shutting down or rebooting?
<laserbeak43> is there a folder named opt in xubuntu?
<Merchelo> hyper_ch, i work for IBM in dublin ireland, in a csc centre with around 2000 people there, everyone using lotus notes. it's gg
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I'm a CLP... been using notes sind 4.6
<hyper_ch> university has about 4500 students and I don't know how many staff
<dan40> hyper_ch: I don't thinkso
<hyper_ch> dan40: check :)
<dan40> hyper_ch: how?
<hyper_ch> dan40: go to "Quit" dialog and see if it's checked
<hyper_ch> dan40: "Save session for future logins"
<dan40> NOT CHECKED
<dan40> whoops didn't mean to yell
<hyper_ch> dan40: hmm... ok, then I don't know :)
<dan40> hyper_ch: crap.. :(
<Merchelo> there's an option which you can add + subtract apps on startup
<Merchelo> menu -> settings -> startup i think ?
<dan40> merchelo: theres an 'autostart applications"  tab
<Merchelo> yes
<dan40> merchelo: yeah..thats not it either. nothing under there
<Merchelo> what sort of windows open ?
<Merchelo> like different applications or different windows from the same application
<dan40> a terminal window, task manager
<dan40> just single windows
<godless> sounds like a saved session... xfce has done some weird things to me with essions before
<godless> whoops he's gone
<Jester45> hey BFTD
<BFTD> hey
<Jester45> did you see the new menu i made
<BFTD> not yet
<BFTD> will soon though
<Jester45> i need to change the colors
<laserbeak43> whats the syntax to search for a folder in the filesystem?
<TheSheep> find / -directory -type d -name 'folder'
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: but linux has directories, not folders ;)
<TheSheep> sorry, without the '-directory'
<TheSheep> that was a mistake that I forgot to delete :)
#xubuntu 2007-07-12
<laserbeak43> ok thx :)
<TheSheep> man find and info find will give you a lot more options
<keb> what is the best way to transfer operating system to a new hard disk?  my current boot+root partition drive is dying
<keb> bbl
<TheSheep> keb: make new partitions on the other disk and use tar c | tar x to copy all the files with permissions and dates and everything intact
<keb> thanks TheSheep
<keb> TheSheep why not "cp -ax" instead of tar ?
<Jester45> tar keeps the permissions and hierarchy
<keb> i thought that is what -ax does too
<Jester45> might
<keb> but it has problems copying special files
<justin__> Hey guys, i need a bit of help setting up my Xubuntu installation as a server, and i cant find any information that seems to help out
<justin__> Anyone willing to lend a hand?
<keb> justin__ : i just uninstalled all the graphical stuff and installed the server kernel
<justin__> keb:  yeah, but heres the thing
<justin__> keb: I need very specific things, and all the tutorials i read all talk as if i have semi advanced knowledge, ive been using ubuntu now for months but by no means am an expert
<justin__> keb:  they also dont explain exactly WHAT im doing, just how to do it
<keb> what do you need
<justin__> keb:  well first thing i need is this, i need some sort of file sharing service running, that upon accessing the server, it will ask for a name and password, and give them read/write access to certain files/folders that i have set up for them
<justin__> keb:  the closest thing i could get was samba, but i am not catoring to windows users, only linux, and NFS is way beyond my knowledge
<godless> justin__:  Just to pat you on the back, your desire to understand what you're doing instead of just cutting and pasting is a 'Good Thing'
<justin__> godless:  yes, unfortunately, noone else seems to think so, as thats all they tell me to do
<keb> i would suggest vsftpd for that sort of file sharing
<justin__> what i really need is for someone to take some time out, and help me out with a fresh clean install of xubuntu and help me turn it into a server. Walk me through all the steps to properly set it up and to administer it
<justin__> keb:  vsftpd?
<keb> if it isnt a heavy usage system, you dont need a special server installation
<j1mc> justin__: when you talk about file sharing, do you mean over the web via a webserver, or?
<godless> and if it is a heavy usage system, you're gonna have to pay somebody for their admin expertise
<j1mc> more local.
<justin__> keb:  im not going with the server installation, although i do want it to be headless by the time i am done with it
<justin__> it will be local, just for me and my roomates to use
<j1mc> are any of them windows users?
<godless> A straight xubuntu installation should be able to be modified / set up to do what you want
<godless> Anyway I'm going to bow out of this discussion for now, road trip to prepare for.
<godless> good luck
<justin__> yes... and no, they all have windows installed, and run dual boot systems with ubuntu and kubuntu, and they will be dropping windows completely as soon as i find the time to get wow+wine working for them
<j1mc> take care, godless
<justin__> godless:  have fun
<j1mc> justin__: what kind of files are you going to share?  do you want to stream media, or just share access to files?
<justin__> j1mc: well a little bit of both, i need our combined music/video collection to be streamable, and i need a place for them to deposit files for backup purposes or to free up space on their on machines
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> well...  let me think
<justin__> j1mc:  further down the line i will also be making it a torrent box, but i can worry about that later, i am in no rush to get this finished, i have two weeks
<justin__> j1mc:  its just ive been working on it for 2 days and have gotten nothing accomplished
<j1mc> two weeks to set it up as a torrent box, too?
<justin__> j1mc:  two weeks to get it all set up and running
<laserbeak43> http://rafb.net/p/VyLRU458.html
<laserbeak43> can someone please help with that?
<justin__> laserbeak43: what are you trying to do?
<keb> you don't need streaming if it isnt a live broadcast
<j1mc> justin__: well, i would break it down into steps.  the easiest, and most important thing, is to get basic file sharing put in place.
<j1mc> then you can try and tackle the media streaming
<laserbeak43> install jre
<j1mc> i would recommend samba for file sharing.
<godless> mpd is good for shared media... or just use sshfs to allow everybody to access the shared drive as a folder on their own machine..
<justin__> j1mc:  yeah, and media streaming isnt that important in the end
<j1mc> godless: does sshfs work with windows?
<godless> samba I would only use if windows needs to be accomadated..
<godless> j1mc:  ...maybe with cygwin. But I thought everybody was running *buntu
<justin__> godless:  i had ssh working just fine, but i dont know how the CLI will go over with them, And as i said, not accomadating windows will help ease them to linux
<j1mc> yeah, some of his roommates do use windows...
<j1mc> i wouldn't count on windows being removed immediately, either.
<justin__> j1mc:  yeah thats true
<j1mc> justin... i have some experience with samba, but i'm not a total samba pro.
<j1mc> let me ask a few more questions.
<justin__> j1mc: well as of right now, i am just finishing yet another install of xubuntu, so i will have a completely clear install
<j1mc> do you have a router (wired or wireless?) in your apartment?
<godless> justin__:  sshfs is a nifty ssh front end which basically mounts a directory on a remote machine on the local machine... for example I have my server's media store mounted as /mnt/netmedia, and I can access it through the CLI, or the gui, and generally just use it as if it was on this machine.. save torrents to it, etc.
<justin__> j1mc: wired, and wireless is set up only for xbox and wii.
<justin__> godless: wow thats pretty awesome, ill have to figure out how to get that working down the road
<j1mc> justin__: you may want to jot a few of these things down...
<j1mc> or... crap... hold on...
<justin__> j1mc:  already ahead of you man, notepad and pen on hand
<j1mc> well, you'll need to make sure that the computer you use as a server always has the same IP address
<j1mc> that way, the other computers can be set to look for files at that address
<keb> or a dynamic dns
<justin__> j1mc: easy enough done, i was gonna have it set to 192.168.1.10
<j1mc> keb: right, but this is just an internal network.
<keb> k
<j1mc> justin__: as a note, down the road you can look into setting up dyndns so that you can access your server from outside your local network.
<justin__> j1mc: doesnt that cost money though?
<j1mc> no, it's free
<j1mc> well, they have a paid option if you want a fancy domain name.
<justin__> i see
<j1mc> otherwise, you can select from what they have.  e.g.  j1m.homelinux.net
<justin__> well is there anyway to assign domains at least internally, for instance by having one computer be accessed as abeona isntead of the ip
<justin__> ugh im getting ahead of myself, i apologize, lets just focus on getting file sharing working lol
<j1mc> yeah...
<j1mc> on the server you'll want to install samba and samba-common
<justin__> ok well the install is about done, what are the first things i should do? i was going to wipe out abiword, thunderbird, gaim, and stuff like that, as well as get the nvidia drivers working just to speed things up
<justin__> ok samba and samba-common
<j1mc> and all of the configuring of the samba server is done from the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<j1mc> you can access it via a text editor, or they have some web-based apps that can help you modify it
<justin__> eh im pretty familiar with gedit/mousepad/kate lol
<justin__> ive been using some form of ubuntu for about 6 months now, just never in a server set up
<justin__> well how does samba handle permission rights? i need them to have to type in their username and password for the server whenever they try to access it, and upon doing so, give them access to specific folders, namely, their home folder, and the second hard drive
<j1mc> you'll want to do some reading on the smb.conf file.
<justin__> ok i can do that
<j1mc> it can do some cool stuff, but there are a lot of options
<j1mc> right now, i've just set mine up with one main folder because i only use it myself.
<justin__> gotcha
<j1mc> you'll want to ask some of your more technical questions in #samba
<justin__> j1mc: ok just joined there
<j1mc> but... i'll just say this for now.  in my experience, kubuntu (kde) has the best samba support
<j1mc> followed by ubuntu and then xubuntu.
<j1mc> xubuntu doesn't really have much in the way of native samba support at this time.
<justin__> j1mc: i considered that, but the box im running it on is old... too old to run kde efficiently enough, and since it was gonna be headless eventually anyway, i figured it wouldnt matter
<j1mc> it can run it as a server, but trying to access samba shares (password protected ones) via thunar, isn't really functional
<j1mc> yeah... what you're saying is fine.
<j1mc> but the other computers that access it... i would recommend ubuntu or kubuntu for them.
<justin__> j1mc: well neither myself or any of the others will be running, im on kubuntu right now, and i absolutely love it, switched from gnome about a week ago
<j1mc> ok
<justin__> running xubuntu*
<justin__> ok well, one thing i would like to set up right now is the proper groups and what not that would be needed as if they would be logging in right at the machine
<justin__> i tried before, but what ended up happening is my initial user gained full root and was never asked to enter a password at all
<Chikubu> how can i launch a command line program, in a way that wont take up a terminal window will its running, hidden i guess
<Pumpernickel> foo &
<j1mc> justin__: i think that you will have to do some reading on this...
<justin__> ok no sweat than, will do that
<justin__> j1mc: do you know anything about setting up a VNC?
<j1mc> and feel free to ask in #samba.
<j1mc> justin__: no, sorry
<justin__> j1mc: im in there, but doesnt seem like much is going on
<j1mc> feel free to ask, though.
<j1mc> people may just be lurking
* maxamillion just got here ... what's up?
<justin__> j1mc: i will, im actually reading on the samba site right now, i have to head to bed soon anyway, i have work in the morning
<justin__> maxamillion: not too much, just asking questions about setting up a file server
<j1mc> he's using xubuntu to get it started
<cellofellow> I think my smb.conf is a good one
<cellofellow> want to see it for reference?
<maxamillion> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !proftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> the bot has failed me
<justin__> cellofellow: well the question is, is it possible to set up samba so that when someone connects they will have to enter their user name and password and have them gain access to certain files and folders based on their account
<maxamillion> brb
<justin__> yeah... someone told me about proftpd earlier
<justin__> cellofellow: and yes, i would love to see one for reference
<Chikubu> whats the port for the cups print server again?
<Chikubu> 6 something
<j1mc> cellofellow: could i see your smb.conf file?
<Chikubu> ive done something to my settings so that i cant ping localhost anymore, where is that data stored? a host file someplace?
<cellofellow> j1mc: sure, one sec
<cellofellow> Chikubu: try /etc/hosts
<Chikubu> ok
<justin__> j1mc: ok well what else should i look into? as far as sharing things goes
<justin__> j1mc: OHHH what about swat?
<j1mc> make sure all of the client computers use the same workgroup name.
<j1mc> and you can only have 1 wins server.
<j1mc> the rest are clients that point to the ip of the wins server
<j1mc> i've tried swat when setting things up initially.
<justin__> j1mc: howd it go?
<j1mc> it's pretty good!
<justin__> j1mc:  good enough that a noob could navigate it? or good enough that a pro found is sufficient?
<j1mc> it is a web interface to modify the smb.conf file, so it should help a noob.
<justin__> j1mc: cool stuff
<j1mc> it should help anyone.  :)
<Drew3b> What is the very first step to update the distro from 6.06 to 7o.x
<j1mc> but read up on it... i'm not sure about security
<justin__> Drew3b: back up any data you want to save, just in case
<cellofellow> Drew3b: update to 6.10
<justin__> cellofellow: lol that too
<cellofellow> It can't be done in one fell swoop, it has to be Dapper > Edgy > Feisty.
<j1mc> gotta go, all.
<j1mc> ttyl
<cellofellow> Give yourself about a full day for things to download, unless you have superfast internet of course.
<cellofellow> cya
<justin__> ugh i missed saying thanks
<justin__> cellofellow: so any chance i could talk a look at your smb.conf?
<Chikubu> i used to be able to change settings such as network and users and groups from this account, now it says i must be root i have to find equivalent command to launch with sudo...what i do?
<Drew3b> ok, not much to save.  And the names confused me (Dapper > Edgy > Feisty) Knowing the order helped ty.    A whole Day!?
<cellofellow> justin__: /dcc get
<cellofellow> Drew3b: (almost) every package will be downloaded and upgraded. Your whole system.
<justin__> cellofellow: i go it, thank you
<cellofellow> ftr Dapper = 6.06 LTS, Edgy = 6.10, Feisty = 7.04, Gutsy = 7.10
<Drew3b> Ok well, maybe 'just' to 6.10 is better; can it be done in synaptic?
<justin__> Drew3b: i believe you do it through the update manager
<cellofellow> If it were me I'd drop to console only (kill gdm) and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cellofellow> using screen.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<cellofellow> that way things can't go wrong if the GUI bites the dust or something.
<cellofellow> I never upgraded with Synaptic b4.
<cellofellow> always apt-get (aptitude makes it too complicated.)
<justin__> cellofellow: i did, it didnt work out well
<cellofellow> oh?
<cellofellow> I have have had to run the dist-upgrade command two or three times to get everything right, but it worked.
<justin__> cellofellow: i always just end up downloading the ISO and doing a clean install every release
<Drew3b> cellofellow: you had me till "using screen" , it's a step to far for me :-/
<cellofellow> screen will just make sure the program will run even if the terminal bites the dust.
<cellofellow> and you can use C-a x to lock it up so cats can't bother it.
<cellofellow> !screen Drew3b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen drew3b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> bah
<cellofellow> !screen | Drew3b
<ubotu> Drew3b: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<cellofellow> try the wikipedia link
<justin__> cellofellow: do you know anything about VNC's?
<cellofellow> Drew3b: screen and twin are both command line "window managers". screen has full-screen windows that can be split up, twin gives you a desktop.
<cellofellow> justin__: Nope.
<Chikubu> why am i able to ping 127.0.0.1 but not localhost? any ideas?
<cellofellow> justin__: installed realvnc on a windows box once for remote admin, but never set up a server on linux.
<cellofellow> justin__: I generally use xdmcp for lan remote logins.
<justin__> cellofellow: i use ssh mostly for now, in hopes to get more familiar with cli
<justin__> cellofellow: how much do you know about samba?
<odat> how do you add a new nic card on an already installed system?
<Drew3b> odat: open the case? :-)
<Drew3b> Sorry, couldn't resist :-/
<odat> lol
<odat> i mean software wise
<justin__> odat:  nothing at all
<justin__> odat: just click it in a pci slot and roll
<cellofellow> justin__: I know enough about samba to know I know little.
<odat> so if i threw in a new pci based nic card on a already installed system it should just work?
<justin__> cellofellow: lol good answer, well let me ask you if this is possible, and maybe you can set me on my way to figure it out
<justin__> cellofellow: I need to be able to set user accounts on the server, and when someone goes to access the server via samba, they must log in via their user names set up, and then the folders they have access to are dictated by their user account
<justin__> cellofellow: if that makes any sense
<cellofellow> justin__: there's a homes share that you can set up that will share the users home folder to themselves
<cellofellow> justin__: by default samba authentication is based on unix authentication, I think.
<justin__> cellofellow: ok and what about sharing a second hard drive i have installed on there?
<Drew3b> odat: most linux distros auto-detect new hardware.
<cellofellow> justin__: add an entry for its mountpoint to smb.conf.
<odat> Drew3b, it detects it but it won't use it
<justin__> cellofellow: ok so thats simple enough, and what about giving them write access to their home folder and that second drive?
<cellofellow> justin__: check this stuff out. It's all on a DVD, and my internet is slow, but these are nice ebooks. http://cellofellow.homelinux.net:8080/~josh/files/Samba/
<cellofellow> justin__: um
<cellofellow> justin__: it's all possible
<cellofellow> justin__: that's easy-school old-hat for Samba I believe.
<justin__> cellofellow:  hmm 403 message lol
<cellofellow> 403?
<justin__> cellofellow: forbidden
<cellofellow> huh
<justin__> cellofellow: when going to access that link, it gave me a forbidden message, 403 error, you dont have permission to access /~josh/etc,,,,,
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> umm, that's new
<justin__> cellofellow: lol i dunno man
<cellofellow> try again
<justin__> cellofellow: still got the error
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> you wouldn't happen to know how .htaccess works?
<justin__> cellofellow: not at all, sorry
<justin__> anyway, im off to bed, thanks for the help, looks like i have plenty of reading up to do
<Drew3b> odat: I'm Very new to Xubuntu so cant help there,
<cellofellow> too bad. I got it working now
<FactTech> So... I'm running Xubuntu 6.10 and am thinking of updating to 7.04. Anybody have experience doing this with update-manager? If so, how did it go?
<Jester45> whats the name of the printer setup thing
<cellofellow> I  don't. I use apt-get. Less can go wrong IMHO.
<cellofellow> Jester45: system-config-printer[s] 
<cellofellow> maybe the s
<Jester45> or as windows would say wizard
<cellofellow> It is a wizard.
<Jester45> thanks
<cellofellow> Weird eh?
<cellofellow> Jester45: I find it works best as superuser.
<Jester45> i dont like using wizard on linux
<cellofellow> That one is slow.
<cellofellow> I wish there was an easy way to get the cups web interface set up. That's easy to use.
<Jester45> i get it setup in 2 mins with system-config-printer
<cellofellow> really? I tell it do something, it waits five minutes, then lets me do the next box, then I wait some more, then I have another box. Sometimes I forget what I'm doing and start over.
<Chikubu> ok, when xubuntu first starts, it gives you a logon screen....what is that application handling the login called, is it gdm on xubuntu or something else by default? anyone?
<cellofellow> it's gdm
<Jester45> gdm
<Chikubu> ok thank you
<cellofellow> configure using gksu gdmsetup
<cellofellow> I do like that utility.
* Jester45 likes autologin
* cellofellow may set it up
<FactTech> No upgrade advice from anyone?
* Jester45 boxes are one user only
<Jester45> FactTech, my advice is to reinstall a fresh copy
<cellofellow> FactTech: don't do that
<cellofellow> want some instructions?
<Jester45> thats why i keep /home on a diffrent partition
<Jester45> but thats just me
* cellofellow does that too
<cellofellow> I bit the dust once or twice
<FactTech> cellofellow: Well, I saw the step-by-step instructions, just wanted to know if anyone out there had done it and how it worked out.
<Jester45> and that i dont want my /home on reiser
<Chikubu> the help for gdm alludes to an gui setup - gdmsetup, when i type this in command line it says its not install to use apt-get install gdm to get it, but gdm is already installed....any idea how to get gdmsetup?
<FactTech> cellofellow: Is update-manager smart enough to know you want to stick with Xubuntu? The upgrade window text looked like it was going to upgrade to standard Ubuntu 7.04.
<Jester45> Chikubu, go menu -> settings -> login window settings
<Jester45> and thats the same thing
<Jester45> FactTech, it upgrades only packages you have installed so.... if you have only xubuntu installed it will only update that
<cellofellow> FactTech: it works, I just use the CLI apt-get instead. less goes wrong.
<Chikubu> gdm fails to start on boot, ive had this problem ever since ive upgraded, my swap file also got disabled, but ive got a workaboud for that, the login window settings dosnt do anything because gdm doesnt start, i just get a raw terminal, i can log in and startx, but other things are screwy, like i can no longer change any settings unless im root...network or users and groups ect.
<Chikubu> also localhost wont ping
<cellofellow> Chikubu: wow
<FactTech> Jester45, cellofellow: I think I don't understand something about how the updates work. Are some packages usually "off limits" during updates? If so, are these the ones that will be upgraded if you choose a 7.04 upgrade?
<cellofellow> I never had those kind of problems.
<cellofellow> FactTech: some packages are off-limits with a normal upgrade, but a dist-upgrade bypasses all of that.
<FactTech> cellofellow: I see. Makes perfect sense now. Thanks very much!
<Chikubu> ive read about  this (these) bugs and they are verified for some users, something about change in kernel that involved hard drive handling, it somehow lost my uuid info on hard drive
<cellofellow> FactTech: if you don't have anything wild and crazy, everything should go as smooth as silk.
<FactTech> cellofellow: I don't know enough to make anything too crazy yet. :)
<cellofellow> Too many third-party apps will cause trouble (slaps himself)
<Jester45> FactTech, its better to upgrade with dist-upgrade because it resolves dependacies better
<cellofellow> aptitude is the rock-star at solving dependancies, but when I try to dist-upgrade with it gives me too many choices, so it's the only thing I prefer to use apt-get for.
<Chikubu> what are some commands to check version of xubuntu?
<cellofellow> just make sure you have the xubuntu-desktop package installed, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal, preferably a screen terminal.
<cellofellow> umm
<FactTech> Jester45, cellofellow: Thank you both for the tips. I'll give it a shot.
<cellofellow> Chikubu: uname -r
<cellofellow> tells you what version of linux you have, and each ubuntu version has different linux version.
<Jester45> cellofellow, for you maybe :)
<Chikubu> that shows the kernel, i was looking for like fiesty or daper
<cellofellow> which is it?
<cellofellow> 2.6.17 is edgy, 2.6.20 is feisty. I think dapper is 2.6.15
<Chikubu> some command that reproted like 7.04 instead of kernel version so i can see if there is a mismatch
<cellofellow> um
<cellofellow> something in /proc I think
<Jester45> Chikubu, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chikubu> ok i got gdmsetup installed, i uninstalled gdm and reinstalled, but have to reboot..ugg here goes
<Jester45> why do you need to reboot
<cellofellow> sudo init 1, then init 2 should be just as good
<Chikubu> ah this did it cat /etc/issue
<Jester45> Chikubu, you barely ever need to reboot
<cellofellow> runlevels keep you from needing that
<Chikubu> well it said i need to restart gdm, i wanna reboot and see if it comes up by itself
<Jester45> or restarting it
<Jester45> like an apache upgrade
<cellofellow> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Chikubu> i wanna see if i get gdm on startup
<cellofellow> suit yourself
<Chikubu> which i have not been for weeks
<Chikubu> cross fingers
<Chikubu> well that was good, but a bit weird
<Chikubu> i got gdm! but i logoed on and it started to load desktop, then blinked and took me back to logon screen, i logged on again and here i am....strange
<Chikubu> ah and now its promting me for admin password like it used to
<Chikubu> man this was a bugger, this is an OLD system and when the swap got disabled it was molases getting anything going
<cellofellow> Chikubu: sounds like X issues
<cellofellow> what video chip?
<Jester45> i would say look at your /etc/fstab but that might be too complicated but you can try
<Chikubu> well at least i know more about uuid's and fstab files and gdm.config files than i did
<Chikubu> na its a kernel bug hitting some systems, theres alot of bug reports about it
<Chikubu> i already had to hack fstab to get swap file back
<Chikubu> swap partition rather
<Chikubu> it seems back to the way it was now
<Chikubu> all except i  have less free memory than i used to, if dig around and see whats eating it later, im burned out for now
<Chikubu> still cant ping local host, but i dont think it will effect the cups server
<Chikubu> what port is the cups sever on again i keep forgeting?
<cellofellow> 631
<cellofellow> cups works with local sockets on local stuff
<cellofellow> I think
<Chikubu> ah thanx
<Chikubu> that was it
<Chikubu> i can hit http://127.0.0.1:631/ but not http://localhost:631 werid....some stuff still needs localhost though, but for now ill work around it
<Chikubu> ping says host not found
<cellofellow> did you check /etc/hosts ?
<Chikubu> some snafu in the wireless and ad hoc network probably
<Chikubu> its empty
<Chikubu> should i assing 127.0.0.1 as localhost?
<cellofellow> needs this:
<cellofellow> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<cellofellow> add that line
<Chikubu> yup that did it
<Chikubu> lets see if the print manger can connect to server since its stuck on localhost
<Chikubu> weird, it lists /var/run/cups/cups.sock now as a server to connect to and localhost but still cant connect
<Chikubu> oh well its running, im off to play a game, thanks for help
<teratoma> i randomly lose mouse focus forever.... mouse doesn't work... then i have to reboot to get my and keyboard input back .  any ieas?
<kalikiana> teratoma, Do you have a bleading edge glib version? If so, that might cause it. If not, no clue. :/
<Roger_The_Bum> every time I open up terminal, X reboots and I'm forced to login again
<Roger_The_Bum> this is on a new, but freshly updated system
<teratoma> yeah im running Gusty
<teratoma> gutsy
<Roger_The_Bum> same problem?
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm fairly sure I'm running feisty
<Roger_The_Bum> brb
<Roger_The_Bum> yep
<Drew3b> Xubuntu 606,  How do you set up the printer?
<darkramon> hello
<darkramon> i have a question...
<darkramon> is there any program for linux to send the same emails to a list of customers?
<grub0> hello everyone
<grub0> i have dual boot xp/xubuntu ove rmy pc
<grub0> i recently formated/installed over my xp installation which deleted grub!
<grub0> now i dont have a way to get into linux..
<grub0> how should i fix tht
* yoochan_ yaaaAAAAAaaaawn
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> Does any lnows how to install themes on xmms?
<Naughtyboy> Hi guys...got a stupid little problem here.
<Naughtyboy> I recently installed wine/steam ...and I got a little entry in the menu with links to Stem e.t.c. Now I have removed/unistalled bot steam and wine...but the entry that is highlighted wont disapear from the menu.
<Naughtyboy> http://goto.glocalnet.net/mrazster/menu.png
<Naughtyboy> never mind..problem solved
<yoochan_> may I ask how to start every session with a blank one (without having each unclosed app poping out at start) ?
<totalwormage> you can save a session somewhere
<totalwormage> save a blank one :]  and don't 'autosave'
<totalwormage> unfortunatly i don't run xfce at this time so i don't know exactly where
<xp> hello everyone
<xp> im having trouble installing java on my sys!
<xp> am using xubuntu 7.04
<yoochan_> well I would like but it's impossible to settle a "blank" session... without forgetting to close something O_o
<xp> i installed sun java 6 webstart from the "add remove applications" but its still not working!
<yoochan_> xp: with jedit for instance, I had to install also java 5
<yoochan_> could it be a problem like this ?
<xp> yoochan_:  with the 6?!
<xp> or do i install the previous one!
<yoochan_> did you had a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<yoochan_> yes, I had to install both... I don't know why
<yoochan_> a dependency issu
<totalwormage> it's a silly world hehe
<yoochan_> but at the end I still had to select java6 as the main JRE
<yoochan_> (I don't remember how to select which java version you wanna use)
<Roger_The_Bum> did somebody have an answer to my question
<firsm> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu, but sudo seems to be broken - I can't start synaptic through the gui even though the password is correct, I can't use sudo from the terminal either, when I prefix something with sudo it asks me for my password and then *nothing*. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> firsm: is it the user that was created during the install, or a new one?
<firsm> TheSheep: that's the one who was created during the install, yeah
<firsm> ahhh actually it's my fault, sorry, I renamed to user in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, sorry
<TheSheep> firsm: seems you forgot to also rename it in /etc/group
<firsm> right, livecd time I guess :-)
<TheSheep> or recovery mode
<firsm> okay, works again, thanks.
<TheSheep> I didn't do anything :)
<firsm> you were pointing me in the right direction :-)
<cheeseboy> how do i add printer whats the gui app>??
<vinze> Isn't there something in Applications->Settings->Printing?
<vinze> I'm not too familiar with printing, but I now that's available
<cheeseboy> i dont have that
<cheeseboy> help???
* vinze knows nothing...
<r_a_f> cheeseboy: open firefox
<r_a_f> address: http://localhost:631
<r_a_f> this is cups (common unix printing system) there you can add and manage you printer
<rolando> hola alguien habla espaol? tengo un problema con la instalacion de xubuntu
<rolando> gracias de todos modos, hasta pronto
<hyper_ch> wohoo, another 61 MB upload :)
<Mufkatar^AFK> Hello in the #
<Mufkatar> Can anyone be so kind as to tell me how to access the OS GUI? I only see a desktop with a few icons, and the right-click menu doesn't do much. Where do I go to set preferences, hardware settings and such?
<pleia2> Mufkatar: there should be a "System" option in the right-click menu
<wbadger> what hardware settings?
<Mufkatar> there isn't
<Mufkatar> 4 "Create"s and 1 Desktop Settings
<Mufkatar> wbadger: You know, mouse config, display settings, all that stuff
<wbadger> Mufkatar, you should have "Settings" as the top entry in your XFCE menu
<wbadger> Mufkatar, yeah that stuff is in there
<Mufkatar> I don't see it - only 2 tabs, one Appearance, one Behavior
<Mufkatar> Seems very limited to just a few windows settings
<pleia2> Mufkatar: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<wbadger> Mufkatar, you entered "Desktop settings"
<Mufkatar> Just downed the 7.04
<Mufkatar> Yep
<Mufkatar> I know
<Mufkatar> That's what I wrote
<Mufkatar> It's all I have
<wbadger> Mufkatar, in the XFCE Menu, that thingy on your panel usually, you should have the entry "Settings"
<Mufkatar> I have no panel
<Mufkatar> That's my problem
<Mufkatar> I only have a desktop with a few icons
<wbadger> Mufkatar, in that case run "xfce-setting-show" in a terminal
<Mufkatar> Any idea how to get a terminal? :-)
<wbadger> yeah press alt+f2
<wbadger> and run it there at least... from the settings manager create a panel
<wbadger> Mufkatar, and in any case you can press alt+F2 and run xfce4-terminal to get oone
<Mufkatar> Thx
<Mufkatar> I haven't installed yet, just booted from it
<Mufkatar> So I don't know if that's the reason I got no panel
<Mufkatar> Just seems odd
<Mufkatar> And clicking panel in the settings manager doesn't seem to do anything
<wbadger> Mufkatar, try running xfce4-panel
<Mufkatar> Trying
<Mufkatar> That got me a panel :-)
<wbadger> Mufkatar, nice :) have fun
<Mufkatar> Thanks for your help - but how come this happened?
<Mufkatar> does this mean I can't rely on the icons in the settings manager to work?
<Mufkatar> Will I have to do this every time?
<wbadger> Mufkatar, I really don't know, in my settings manager they work.. but at least you got a panel
<Mufkatar> Yeah, but I'll have forgotten that command in 2 minutes...
<wbadger> Mufkatar, and if you are running the latest xfce you should have a "autostarted applications" setting... maybe you can try putting whatever you need in there
<wbadger> Mufkatar, and remembering those commands isnt hard at all... only remember the command for a terminal, then write in it xfce and press tab.. you will get every possible command that starts with xfce
<Mufkatar> Don't mean to sound ungrateful, wouldn't have gotten this far without you, but I can't use a system where I have to manually start the GUI every boot...
<Mufkatar> But thanks again :-)
<wbadger> Mufkatar, np... and I really dont know why this happened to you... I installed xubuntu 7.04 three days ago and it worked fine out of the box
<Mufkatar> wbadger: I'm jinxed, that's what it is ;-)
<Mufkatar> wbadger: Tried Knoppix, Ubuntu, and now Xubuntu, on 3 different PCs and I always get a raw deal
<Mufkatar> Somebody stole my mojo
<wbadger> Mufkatar, real strange... does it work well before the installation? (live cd mode?)
<Mufkatar> Well, that's the mode I'm in right now with X
<Mufkatar> And it works better than Ubuntu did on the same PC
<Mufkatar> (old Dell laptop)
<Mufkatar> That practically froze on me
<wbadger> wow
<Mufkatar> Also seems no native WPA support? Bummer
<wbadger> do you have any special hardware maybe? a special video card?
<Mufkatar> Nah, it's a standard Dell Latitude CPx
<Mufkatar> Old, though
<Mufkatar> WEP is way too insecure to use
<wbadger> I don't know much about that stuff.. my internet connection is wired and worked out of the box (with x\ubuntu)
<Mufkatar> only reason I'm installing this is so I can surf wirelessly
<Mufkatar> So without it, not much point ;-)
<Mufkatar> Not a lot going on in this channel considering all the people connected
<wbadger> thats right :<
<Mufkatar> Good thing you were here, since none of the 71 others knew the answers to my questions ;-)
<wbadger> lol or are just idle.. but I'm not really an expert lucky it was an easy question :P
<Mufkatar> I sensed that ;-)
<maxamillion> i am trying to eat lunch, typing is currently taking second place :)
<Mufkatar> maxamillion: Fair enough ;-)
<Mufkatar> wbadger?
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: ok, done with the food ... what's up?
<wbadger> Mufkatar, ?
<Mufkatar> Any idea how to see my current IP and other settings?
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: ifconfig
<hyper_ch> how stupid is this here?  Sony BMG Music Entertainment is suing the company that developed anti-piracy software for its CDs, claiming the technology was defective and cost the record company millions of dollars to settle consumer complaints and government investigations.
<Mufkatar> Can't get the WLAN connected it seems
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: Well it's stupid, but it's true
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah, i read it ... i laughed
<Mufkatar> Stupid because - well, what did the idiots expect? :-)
<maxamillion> no joke
<Mufkatar> They're apparently never gonna learn it doesn't pay
<maxamillion> "lets reap chaos on the world and then start suing people who try to restore order"
<Mufkatar> The network config tool is really poor - it doesn't support WPA, there's no indication of the bitwidth of the passphrase, and it doesn't report whether it connected or not :-(
<Mufkatar> It's tough to wean off those Windows-habits
<Mufkatar> Like getting feedback when you try something ;-)
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: it's a real pain that you can't bitch about linux that it doesn't tell you what's going wrong and instead gives you some great advice "contact support" ^^
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: the network config tool doesn't support wifi generally
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: you need to install network-manager-gnome, it will give you a little system tray icon that will make life really easy on you
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: info on the app http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ and it is in the repo
<maxamillion> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<Mufkatar> maxamillion: Already considered that, but I need network for that ;-)
<Mufkatar> Catch-22
<maxamillion> ah
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: Well, this is support isn't it? :-)
<maxamillion> i missed the fact that you have no internet at all, i thought you just couldn't get it on wifi
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: you didn't understand :(
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: Nope, but then you were a little unclear? :-)
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: Was it a dig at Windows?
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: well, I was telling you can't bitch about linux because it gives you good feedback of what's not working.... contrary to windows where you get something like "contact customer support"
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: Windows ain't no miracle, I'll be the first to admit. But if I try something in there, I at least get an EM
<Mufkatar> hyper_ch: See, it seems we have opposite experiences
<Mufkatar> :-)
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: you can start any program from the command line and see directly its output where it fails... that's much more helpful
<Mufkatar> Well, I prefer GUI ;-)
<Mufkatar> Commandline is very powerful, but GUIs have much gentler learning curve
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: for debugging use the terminal for starting a programm
<hyper_ch> Mufkatar: normally the command to start a program is its application name
<Mufkatar> maxamillion: Anyways, I got a regular NW card somewhere, guess I have to dig it out ;-)
<wbadger> Mufkatar, wait, you said you tried Ubuntu already right?
<Mufkatar> Yup
<wbadger> Mufkatar, that means you have the disc?
<Mufkatar> Yup
<maxamillion> Mufkatar: you just might ;)
<wbadger> Mufkatar, I believe the disc can serve you as a repository and maybe it has network-manager-gnome in it
<Mufkatar> wbadger: Thanks for the tip, but I'd need to install Xubuntu first, right?
<Mufkatar> I can't swap discs while I'm running in Live mode?
<Mufkatar> And I'd like to see this work before I install
<wbadger> Mufkatar, well thats catch 22 again isnt it..
<Mufkatar> But perhaps that is asking too much...
<Mufkatar> wbadger: As I mentioned, I can find a regular NW card somewhere I think
<Mufkatar> Although I'm not sure I can add apps in Live mode?
<wbadger> Not sure either :\
<hyper_ch> you can add appsin live mode
<wbadger> I believe it should work with small apps but haven't tried it
<Mufkatar> Hey guys, I've got the NW card now - but how to force a DHCP refresh?
<Mufkatar> Don't sweat it, it autorenewed :-)
<Mufkatar> cellofellow: Like your name ;-)
<cellofellow> oh, thanks
<hyper_ch> hiho cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey there
<Mufkatar> Rehi wbadger :-)
<wbadger> rehi :P
<wbadger> went to check if autostarted beryl works... and no
<Mufkatar> Which linux IRC client do you guys prefer?
<wbadger> im using xchat
<cellofellow> xchat or irssi
<Mufkatar> I wasn't too happy with gaim
<cellofellow> pends on whether I have X.
<cellofellow> Gaim I use only now and again.
<Mufkatar> OK, that wasn't a resounding success
<Mufkatar> All Networkmanager is, is a systray frontend
<Mufkatar> Didn't add WPA support
<Mufkatar> :-(
<wbadger> :\
<Mufkatar> It's definitely a tool I'll use if I go ahead, but it's not what I needed
<wbadger> what about wpasupplicant ?
<wbadger> I dont really know it just found it on google
<Mufkatar> !info wpa
<Mufkatar> !info system-wpa
<ubotu> Package wpa does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Package system-wpa does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Mufkatar> wbadger: Looks like you're right
<wbadger> Mufkatar, but package wpasupplicant exists
<Mufkatar> wbadger: But how to add it?
<wbadger> Mufkatar, well if you can add networkmanager do this in the same way... sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<wbadger> Mufkatar, oh and I see it has a GUI too... so install wpagui too
<Mufkatar> I used Add/remove to add networkmanager ;-)
<neozen> meep
<wbadger> so use the same thing for this...
<cellofellow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wbadger> this article seems to tell how to use it: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsecur/article.php/3594946
<neozen> anyone not been helped yet?
* neozen equips a shield
<wbadger> well neozen do you know anything about beryl and xubuntu?
<neozen> nope
* neozen grins
<neozen> have you tried messing with xfce's builtin compositor?
<neozen> might also want to try #ubuntu-effects
<wbadger> neozen, no... actually I already figured it out, thanks... apparently beryl did not launch emerald automatically
<neozen> ah
<Mufkatar> wbadger (and others), thanks for your help & patience :-)
<Mufkatar> I'm gonna go out on a limb and install it, then tinker with the Wifi afterwards
<Mufkatar> And then - MANY more questions ;-)
<wbadger> Mufkatar, good luck
<Mufkatar> I'm gonna need it ;-)
<godless> wbadger:  I'm running beryl + xubuntu/xfce
<Amgine> Where would I find "a valid VM executable" in xubuntu?
<godless> kinda like being lightweight and bloaty at the same time
<wbadger> nice godless, now I'm too... do you happen to know how to make the panel not-go gray when not in focus?
<godless> wbadger:  to tell you the truth I have tweaked it so much I don't even remember what the default looks like :)
<godless> go through beryl-settings and play with everything, most of the descriptors aren't good so you have to fiddle to see what does what
<wbadger> godless, really? what could you possibly have done... change some animations, maybe the background?
<godless> I have adesklet widgets, background, skydome, cap images, customized animation, desktop behaviour, etc etc etc
<wbadger> ok nice job
<godless> looks something like http://dreaming.org/~rob/test.jpg
<godless> although I have fiddled since then
<godless> more transparency now
<godless> and stuff
<godless> It's a lot of nonsense since generally I just have firefox and a bunch of terminal windows but whatever :)
<wbadger> lol yeah.. whats with the black and white ?
<godless> just where I ended up going I guess.. I like the subdued theme actually
<godless> chacun son gout
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: Help ;)
<Virgile> Hello all... :)
<Virgile> i have little problem, if you can help me...
<maxamillion> !ask | Virgile
<ubotu> Virgile: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Virgile> i want record sound with ubuntu, in 'entry line' but i dont see the option in control sound
<Virgile> (sorry for english i'm french)
<Virgile> In windows select 'record' in sound system, after i click in good device... microphone, entry line or stereo mix
<Virgile> but in linux i don't see
<Virgile> if you have solution for me, i'm very happy :D
<cellofellow> Virgile: open xfce4-mixer or alsamixer (in a terminal) and Line In should be an option.
<Virgile> hmmm in xfce4-mixer i doesn't see this option
<cellofellow> Then Audacity or a similar app should be able to record anything played in to the Line In soundcard port.
<cellofellow> Just Line
<cellofellow> not Line In
<cellofellow> I have Line and Mic inputs.
<Virgile> hmmm
<Virgile> in alsamixer i see ;)
<cellofellow> goody
<cellofellow> I like audacity. There's a more advanced app called Aurdour (spelled that wrong) too.
<Virgile> hmm i test wait :D
<cellofellow> It should just playback through the speakers if everthing is working right, and then Audacity can record that.
<cellofellow> !info ardour-gtk
<cellofellow> There it is. Ardour
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3-1 (feisty), package size 2434 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<cellofellow> It's very complicated and powerful.
<cellofellow> Audacity is simple and to the point.
<Virgile> ok
<Virgile> thanks for all :)
<Virgile> good bye !
<cellofellow> must mean it works
<teratoma> I randomly lose mouse control and end up having to restart X to get it back.  how do i do that without killing X ? i'm running xubuntu
<kalikiana_> teratoma, What you say is confusing: restarting X w/o killing X? ;) If you don't want to *reboot*, just press ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<teratoma> so i log in
<teratoma> i do stuff, i move windows around.  if i do crazy stuff like minimizing a window or maximizing a few times... then clicking with my mouse stops working.  i can move the pointer around.  cant click.  keyboard is responsive.  cant select a new window since i cant 'click'.
<kalikiana_> teratoma, Do you by chance have a very recent glib version?
<kalikiana_> I don't remember the bug number, but there's an error only fixed in trunk.
<kalikiana_> ^^ xfce svn trunk that is.
<teratoma> im running Gutsy, so I am probably running a recent glib version.  so should i just wait for a while ?
<kalikiana_> teratoma, If you have the error I mentioned updating xfce from svn might work. But you would want to check if the bug is completely fixed already. *or* you wait for gutsy guys to update the packages. ;)
#xubuntu 2007-07-13
<BobSapp> hi thar
<BobSapp> http://secunia.com/advisories/26037/ this affected me in xubuntu
<BobSapp> http://secunia.com/advisories/26037/$(xterm) this affected me in xubuntu
<BobSapp> when i open the second link in xfce4-terminal, a xterm session pops up
<BobSapp>  http://foo.bar/$(xterm)
<BobSapp> hmm now its not working
<BobSapp>  http://foo.bar/$(xterm)/
<BobSapp> yeah that one will do it
<BobSapp> let me know if u guys have the same
<servaas> hi
<BobSapp> hi
<BobSapp> tonige you dine in shell :)
<TaJMoX> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> bobsapp what irc client you running?
<BobSapp> `irssi
<BobSapp> in a command line
<BobSapp> which is xfce4-terminal
<TaJMoX> bobsapp - will it do something like if you click "http://foo.bar/$(rm /etc/filename)/   ?
<italianninja2> hello ubuntu not loading gui
<vidd_laptop> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<totalwormage> (hdd full? :P) (df -h)
<italianninja2> ubuntu
<vidd_laptop> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<italianninja2> it doesnt work says command not found
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofel1ow
<italianninja2> ok something is happening !!! =)
<italianninja2> its worked thank u
<ToastMaster> Hey guys
<ToastMaster> I'm extremely new to Ubuntu
<ToastMaster> I need some help installing. Can some one give me a couple minutes to ask basic install quesions?
<vidd_laptop> sure....even though this is Xubuntu and not Ubuntu....
<ToastMaster> lol
<ToastMaster> What's the difference?
<vidd_laptop> ask away
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu uses the xfce desktop environment, and ubuntu uses gnome
<ToastMaster> Well I sent to Ubuntu.com and downloaded a ISO, burned it, and tried booting
<ToastMaster> okay.. well I just want something unix based
<vidd_laptop> live or alt cd?
<ToastMaster> CD
<ToastMaster> Something I downloaded
<ToastMaster> I get this error
<vidd_laptop> live cd or alt cd?
<ToastMaster> sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<ToastMaster> I found this post talking about this error
<ToastMaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94250&highlight=job+control+turned
<ToastMaster> I can't even begin to understand what they are talking about
<ToastMaster> I'm installing this as a dual boot
<ToastMaster> any ideas what questions I should be asking right now
<ToastMaster> I have a standard Intel HP machine running XP
<ToastMaster> I'm extremely new,
<ToastMaster> any ideas?
<vidd_laptop> actually....yes....
<ToastMaster> yes? what?
<ToastMaster> :)
<vidd_laptop> basicly you need to set it up so that your grub is on the master boot record
<ToastMaster> what does that mean?
<ToastMaster> Grub?
<ToastMaster> something that I download?
<vidd_laptop> grub is the bootloader
<vidd_laptop> it is installed by default
<ToastMaster> Is it on my CD?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<ToastMaster> Cool...
<ToastMaster> So I do something in the BIOS?
<vidd_laptop> well....
<ToastMaster> Or do I get the GRUB from windows
<ToastMaster> and install it first
<vidd_laptop> check your bios to make sure there is no option "protecting" the MBR (master boot record)
<vidd_laptop> grub gets installed from your linux install
<ToastMaster> lol... do I need to install something else before i install ubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> no....
<ToastMaster> partition my drive....
<ToastMaster> ?
<ToastMaster> might not be a bad idea?
<vidd_laptop> just make sure that the bios is not "protecting" the MBR
<ToastMaster> MBR?
<vidd_laptop> Master Boot Record
<ToastMaster> master boot record
<ToastMaster> ya
<ToastMaster> that's in the Bios on starup right?
<vidd_laptop> no...Master Boot Record is the first section of your primary hard drive
<ToastMaster> where do I find that?
<ToastMaster> F2 on startup on In Windows?
<vidd_laptop> there are bios settings on some motherboards that "protect" it by not letting anything change it
<ToastMaster> ???
<ToastMaster> so do I open my computer?
<ToastMaster> get another computer?
<vidd_laptop> go in your bios
<ToastMaster> In it right now
<ToastMaster> main, advanced, security, boot, power, exit
<vidd_laptop> is there a setting that says something like virus protection?
<ToastMaster> 1 sec
<ToastMaster> nada
<ToastMaster> thanks for your time btw
<ToastMaster> I'm about outt'a here. I found a Wiki for common installation problems
<vidd_laptop> ToastMaster, try getting the alt cd and installing the base only
<vidd_laptop> ok
<ToastMaster> great
<ToastMaster> thanks!
<ToastMaster> bye
<ToastMaster> +
<orbisvicis_> i try to open xfce-terminal, but then get logged out ... anyone know a fix ?
<Jester45> orbisvicis_, its a bug, i dont remeber the number but you can use an alternative terminal such as xterm or Alt+Ctrl+F1 (Alt+F7 to get back to desktop) or installing a diffrent one ie gnome's terminal or KDE's
<orbisvicis_> ok xterm it is
<Jester45> !bug 91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<j1mc> good call, Jester45
<j1mc> that one pops up a lot
<j1mc> there's an upstream bug about it, too.
<orbisvicis> that sucks
<Jester45> yep
<orbisvicis> that happened in the middle of synaptic
<orbisvicis> froze
<orbisvicis> rebooted
<orbisvicis> now I see blank blue screen
<Jester45> orbisvicis, do you have a i810
<orbisvicis> celeron 466
<Jester45> orbisvicis, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Jester45> run that
<orbisvicis> yeah i810
<Jester45> yep thats your bug
<orbisvicis> plus some unneeded wacom drivers
<orbisvicis> yeah it has 1 mb video ram
<Jester45> wow
* Jester45 is sorry
<Jester45> :)
<orbisvicis> xubuntu lags when drawing windows ... and its not the cpu .. or the ram
<orbisvicis> installed 2 hr ago, already broken
<j1mc> orbisvicis: which version of xubuntu are you using?
<orbisvicis> hmm i need a faster distro
<orbisvicis> 7.04
<orbisvicis> alternate/lvm
<Jester45> orbisvicis, why not try a lighter wm
<j1mc> does just the terminal lag, or all windows?
<orbisvicis> just windows
<Jester45> orbisvicis, have you tried fluxbox
<Jester45> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> no, i mean, does just the terminal's window lag, or do all windows for all apps lag?
<j1mc> sorry
<Jester45> !windowmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<orbisvicis> um yeah fluxbuntu herd 2 comes out in 5 days
<Jester45> whats the one where it shows a small list of them
<Jester45> i would use it if could get it to work/look like DSL's
<Jester45> but i cant use it for more than 10 mins unless its on DSL
<orbisvicis> i chose xubuntu b/c fluxbuntu wont have file associations set up till 5 days
<orbisvicis> maybe arch linux w/ e17 or fluxbox
<orbisvicis> http://shots.linuxquestions.org/
<Jester45> hey
<discord_> the printer menu disappered from applications > settings anyone know how i can get it back?
<damike> hi
<damike> is there a deb package from acrobat 7 out there?
<BFTD> damike not sure, but there is acrobat fro linux somewhere
<damike> BFTD, yes - but only a RPM :(
<BFTD> damike then install alien
<damike> BFTD, ah - its in media buntu :)
<BlenderUser42> hello
<BlenderUser42> can a C app be compiled when running the livecd?
<BlenderUser42> hello
<Merchelo> hello
<bitform> hey
<Merchelo> whats the craic?
<bitform> craic? I'm sorry. What is that?
<Merchelo> it's an irish word for "how's it going dude"
<bitform> Ah 
<bitform> That's Chinese for "I'm good, how are you?"
<TheSheep> Mahalo nui loa
<bitform> hehe. you saw where I was from?
<TheSheep> 09:57 -!- bitform [n=bitform@cpe-66-91-31-27.hawaii.res.rr.com]  has joined  #xubuntu
<bitform> yeah
<gerro> hello
<wbadger> hello
<fistfullofroses> how the heck can i change the cursor in xfce4?
<gerro> guess he found out how to change the cursor
<gerro> wbadger: hiya
<Mnabil> #ubuntu
<artabrahao> Hi, if I remove syslog it the ubuntu will create a new one?
<maxamillion> artabrahao: i would imagine it would, but why do you want to remove it?
<hyper_ch> netscape does still exist as browser???
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: seamonkey
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: netscape 9 beta 2 available... is that seamonkey?
<TheSheep> no idea
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> is seamonkey based on FF?
<gnomefreak> seamonkey is 1.1.2 latest version
<gnomefreak> its built on the 1.8.0 gecko which is lower than what ff is built on
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: well, i believe technically no but they are both based off mozilla
<hyper_ch> http://browser.netscape.com/downloads/
<gnomefreak> mozilla is based off netscape
<hyper_ch> in the Heise article they say netscape 9 beta 2 is based on FF 2.0.0.4
<gnomefreak> they may backward base it now but netscape was released long before ff 1 was
<artabrahao> <maxamillion> it is too bif
<artabrahao> <maxamillion> it is too big
<hyper_ch> netscape goes back to a time before MSIE ^^
<artabrahao> suggestion?
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: what is the problem?
<artabrahao> the syslog is too big, I removed it but was not recreated
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: then recreate it yourself :)
<maxamillion> artabrahao: don't delete it, just clear it
<maxamillion> echo " " > /path/to/syslog
<maxamillion> well ... sudo
<maxamillion> but yeah
<artabrahao> nice, works
<artabrahao> Can you help me change the date time via tty?
<hyper_ch> wohoo, now I did something for Xubuntu :)
<hyper_ch> the alternate-cd is now seeded more by me than I had to download ;)
<hyper_ch> 686MB Download and 732MB Upload so far :)
<maxamillion> lol
<hyper_ch> (and 3.8 GB of Season 1 B5 uploaded)
<exw> my bother has a windows machine with 3 drives ( two with data ) will xubuntu install give him a choice to wipe and install on one drive while keeping the data ( not touching ) the other two?
<wbadger> yes
<exw> once installed will the other two drives be automatically mounted?
<wbadger> well, yeah, but you should install the package ntfs-3g if you want to be able to write to them too.
<TheSheep> exw: they should, if for some reason they are not, you can add them manually
<wbadger> exw, otherwise they will be read-only
<exw> ok thanks for your help
<wbadger> exw, np
<hyper_ch> exw: and before altering partition and stuff and installing xubuntu:   BACKUP YOUR ESSENTIAL DATA
<exw> :-) ok
<exw> i was thinking of having my brother remove the two data disks before install, and have him put them back after install... but i'm thinking that ubuntu might not automatically recognize and mount the new disks... if i'm wrong i quess that would be the best way to go, eh? ( so he does not have to backup 2gb of data )
<hyper_ch> exw: yes, that would be a good option.... ubuntu will not auto-recognize it but to manually mount them is not difficult either
<cellofellow> Anybody have a knowledge of Xinerama? I know there is the Wiki but I have a little question that the Wiki doesn't answer.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: what does it do? Xinerama?
<cellofellow> auto-recognize what?
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: multi-screen displays.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: auto-recognizing HDs
<cellofellow> oh, yeah.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: hmmm, you might have better luck in #ubuntu with that
<cellofellow> I think that works for hot-pluggable SCSI disks, but that's it.
<exw> hyper_ch: ok
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: ok.
* hyper_ch doesn't know anyone in here with two screens
<hyper_ch> exw: mounting is really simple :)
<hyper_ch> (if you know how)
<cellofellow> set up fstab and forget about it.
<exw> :-)
<cellofellow> use !uuid
<cellofellow> !uuid | ewx
<ubotu> ewx: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cellofellow> exw ^ oops
<hyper_ch> I have a tough decision to make :(
<cellofellow> what tough decision?
<hyper_ch> Dner Kebab or pizza or chinese food?
<hyper_ch> what am I going to eat for dinner ^^
<cellofellow> Chinese kebabs with pepperoni.
<hyper_ch> lol
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: trying to get someone in here who may help with xinerama
<cellofellow> ok
<jihi> hyper_ch: ?
<hyper_ch> jihi: cellofellow has some problems with multi-screens and xinerama
<hyper_ch> thx for coming
<cellofellow> no problems (yet), just a question.
<jihi> ^^
<jihi> ask ^^
<cellofellow> Can I do it with one AGP nvidia card and one pci non-nvidia (most likely S3) card?
<hyper_ch> problem... question... what's the difference anyway
<cellofellow> Or do the cards have to match?
<jihi> hm, i dont know :/
<sx66> what is a good app for adjusting sound for xubuntu?
<jihi> i have both screens connectet to one nvidia card
<vzduch> sx66: alsamixer?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: now we have to convert jihi to the dark side of ubuntu using: Xfce ^^
<sx66> okay
<jihi> haha xD
<cellofellow> sx66: alsamixer, or the included xfce4-mixer
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: wince when was xfce the dark side?
<hyper_ch> not "was" ... "is" :) don't you have that dark bootup splash with the cool xfce mouse in the ubuntu logo?
<cellofellow> jihi: yeah, there are instruction on the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo) but it only documents for TwinView Nvidia, ATI, and Intel laptop chips that have the projector output.
<jihi> cellofellow: but i think it will work, because xinerama uses two seperated Xserver
<cellofellow> let me look at these xorg.conf samples
<sx66> vzduch: in kubuntu they have one that controls headphone input by clicking the icon, is there one for xfce that can be controlled via my keyboard like KDE?
<vzduch> ?
<cellofellow> sx66: you can set up some custom keystrokes maybe.
<cellofellow> My keyboard has volume buttons and they work.
<wbadger> hey guys what bittorrent clients do you use on xubuntu?
<cellofellow> deluge-torrent
<cellofellow> not in repos (used to be though) get it from getdeb.net
<cellofellow> PyGTK, simple interface (like uTorrent).
<wbadger> why don't they want it in the repositories?
<cellofellow> no idea
<sx66> cellofellow: yes so do mine, but it only defaults to the main source, not headphones when I plug in headphones...KDE notices that and switches the input volume. I have kmix but it does not work in xfce.
<keb> rtorrent is great
<cellofellow> I have only one audio output.
<wbadger> keb, is rtorrent ncurses based?
<keb> yep
<cellofellow> But if the headphone and speakers are on different ALSA devices, then you can set up something so that you control the volume of one with a a different set of keys.
<cellofellow> rtorrent sounds nice for an ssh-based download session, or for seeding something continuously.
<keb> i find rtorrent lean and efficient
<wbadger> cellofellow, do you think the getdeb version of deluge-torrent is different than the one in their site?
<cellofellow> it may be a little backdated.
<cellofellow> But last I checked I couldn't find their package on their sight.
<wbadger> cellofellow, ok, thanks I'll try it (they have a package here.. http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads) and thanks keb too.
<sx66> how do you find a good torrent, all of them stall...
<hyper_ch> sx66: http://www.thepiratebay.org
<hyper_ch> sx66: use those with lots of seeders ;)
<sx66> what are seeders?
<hyper_ch> sx66: what do you think seeders are?
<sx66> I downloaded rtorrent from syn. and i can not find it on the app menu I searched for it also
<keb> rtorrent is a text app, you start it by typing rtorrent in a terminal
<hyper_ch> google for "torrent seeder"
<sx66> my volumes (thumbdrive can not mount) how do I fix that?
<wbadger> what volumes
<wbadger> oh he left :S
<keb> hmm looks like the default install does not put postfix in, or at least nothing is listening on port 25
<exw> its nice to see a lot of xfce4 commits from different people .  when i first read about xfce4 i thought it was still one person project
<hyper_ch> after having tested gnome and kde and xfce it was no question what I'm going to use
<hyper_ch> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<newcoventry> for the basic install of xubuntu, is there a vnc or remote desktop functionality built in, or should I install from Synaptic?
<kalikiana> newcoventry, There is not built-in remote functionality.
<newcoventry> kalikiana: thank you
<kalikiana> yw :)
<hyper_ch> can someone review my cron-code?
<hyper_ch> what does this code do?   00 23 19 07 * php -f /var/www/rs8.php >/dev/null 2>&1     ?
<keb> runs a script at 00:23 on the 19th of july
<hyper_ch> not at 23:00?
<keb> hmm
<keb> yeah at 23:00
<hyper_ch> good.. just wanted to make sure it's setup do to its task when I'm on vacation :)
<keb> are you sure you dont want to see the error output?
<hyper_ch> keb: yeah, I tested the script already by calling it in the browser and it works fine
<keb> hmmm. looks like it might put that in an email
<keb> cool
<hyper_ch> put in an email?
<hyper_ch> keb: I made it like that because I don't want any email :)
<keb> the cron logs
<keb> yeah
<keb> ok
<keb> i forgot i setup my crons to send me email years ago
<keb> but its not normally that way
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> I know
<hyper_ch> btw, if you don't have set a specific email address, where does cron save the output data to?
<wbadger> hyper_ch, doesn't it send it to your mail in /var/mail/ ?
<keb> /var/spool/mail/user?
<hyper_ch> that's empty :)
<keb> i have a .forward in my account in remote servers to send it to my home machine
<wbadger> then it won't be after you get mail..
<hyper_ch> I thought it does always save the output when no mail-to address is given in the cron
<keb> if you are root, it might save output in /var/log/cron
<hyper_ch> no cron in /var/log
<keb> hmm me neither.  i must be thinking of fedora :(
<hyper_ch> hehehe :)
<hyper_ch> haven't tried fc sind fc4
<pi3> hi, on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstalandoXubuntu_ES, where it says "Gracias a OSDir por su exelente galera de capturas!", it should say "exCelente"
<hyper_ch> hola pi3
<pi3> hola hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> pi3: it's a wiki... you can register yourself and correct it :)
<hyper_ch> pi3: at least I think you can
<pi3> does xubuntu come with xfce?
<pi3> oh, well I'll see
<pi3> I mean from factory
<hyper_ch> pi3: yes, Xubuntu comes with Xfce... Ubuntu with Gnome and Kubuntu with KDE
<pi3> because I'm reading how to install it and they talk about a command line
<hyper_ch> pi3: where?
<hyper_ch> pi3: well, did you download already a cd-image?
<hyper_ch> pi3: and text installer is not the same as command line install
<pi3> It's not for me, I use ubuntu. But a friend of mine wants to install xubuntu and he's not a command line friend
<hyper_ch> pi3: it's all the same
<hyper_ch> pi3: if you use the desktop cd it will first boot the whole system
<pi3> he's just coming to this world
<pi3> ok, better
<hyper_ch> pi3: if you use the alternate install cd... you will have a text-based installer... but it's not a command line installer
<pi3> he is downloading the full system, not the alternate.. so that won't be a probem
<hyper_ch> well, the desktop cd can sometimes cause problems
<wbadger> pi3, it doesn't mean you don't have a graphical interface.. only that they want you to perform a command in a terminal emulator (like gnome's Terminal)
<pi3> and excelente has been corrected :)
<hyper_ch> pi3: for installation the alternate cd is generally recommended
<hyper_ch> pi3: thx for the correction :)
<pi3> hyper_ch: yes, I know, but this will be his first time, I don't think that starting with a text install would be the best way
<keb> excelente!
<hyper_ch> pi3: the text-based installer looks something like this:   http://knolinux.com/images/35596-33125/Elive6.PNG
<hyper_ch> pi3: you don't have fancy graphics and stuff... just text
<pi3> hyper_ch: like debian
<hyper_ch> pi3: yes
<hyper_ch> pi3: as said, the desktop cd may cause problems upon booting or installation... because of that the alternate cd is recommende for doing an install :)
<hyper_ch> pi3: but it might be that the desktop cd works like a charm for your friend
<hyper_ch> pi3: and after you have downloaded the cd-image, don't forget to check it's md5 sum and when burning it to cd, do not burn it quicker than 4x
<hyper_ch> pi3: with that, you should be fine :)
<hyper_ch> (except if your friend has incompatible hardware)
<pi3> hyper_ch: I hope so, if he has a problem, we'll try with the alternate... for now I think graphical is better
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> pi3: you're not also tempted at using xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<pi3> hyper_ch: heh, not really.. I like GNOME, do you use xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> pi3: yes I use it
<pi3> are you a developer or something?
<hyper_ch> pi3: nah, just an ordinary user...
<pi3> the important ones, the ones that collaborate with the community?
<pi3> however, I'm trying to persuade my school to adopt linux
<hyper_ch> pi3: just an oridnary user... I help people here on irc and in the forums if I can...
<hyper_ch> pi3: well, linux has no licence fees ;) that should be reason enough
<pi3> they are like microsoft slaves
<pi3> we use visual basic, access, win xp..
<hyper_ch> pi3: they are... but times are changing
<pi3> yep, for the final project we are using MySQL and probably c++
<pi3> so that is better
<hyper_ch> pi3: what project?
<hyper_ch> pi3: I don't know any c++... just sql/html/php
<hyper_ch> pi3: and a bit of java and Lotus Script
<pi3> a hardware device to identify yourself at a computer and open doors, activate a car...
<pi3> may sound stupid, but we are just in the middle of the high school
<pi3> :P
<wbadger> pi3, you're lucky... at my school we learn Prolog, have you ever even heard of it?
<pi3> nope
<hyper_ch> pi3: hmm, we didn't program at all :)
<wbadger> pi3, see... there's a reason... it sucks
<hyper_ch> pi3: computer science was basic introduction to windows and M$ word and m$ excel
<pi3> what are you doing, wbadger?
<wbadger> pi3, I'm in high school too..
<pi3> how old are you?
<pi3> I'm 15
<wbadger> pi3, nearly 17
<hyper_ch> still so young and already geeks? ^^
<pi3> and 
<pi3> you hyper?
<wbadger> geeks is such an ugly word
<hyper_ch> you prefer nerd?
<pi3> geek was a fancy alternative for nerd
<wbadger> hyper_ch, nope.. it's another ugly word.
<pi3> but it is now basically the same
<hyper_ch> I tend to think that nerd more of a negativ connotation than geek
<pi3> geek sounds more like a computer guy, and nerd math/freak
<pi3> don't you think so'
<wbadger> hyper_ch, I tend to think both have very negative connotations ..
<pi3> where are you from wbadger?
<hyper_ch> I don't think geek is that negative... but then I'm not a native english speaker
<wbadger> pi3, Israel, and you?
<pi3> argentina
<pi3> do you know ORT?
<wbadger> it's a school..
<hyper_ch> nope
<pi3> well, I'm attending the local ORT
<wbadger> pi3, amm.. means you're juish? or is ORT kinda global?
<pi3> both
<wbadger> is it hard over there?
<pi3> I have nothing to compare with
<pi3> :P
<pi3> we don't have homework
<wbadger> oh right :P
<pi3> that's great
* hyper_ch is listening to Hoy by Gloria Estefan on Unwrapped [Amarok] 
<pi3> what city of israel?
<wbadger> sounds great :\ do you stay a lot of hours in school instead?
<wbadger> quiet city of herzliya  :)
<pi3> from 8 till 2:30, 4 or 5 depending on the day
<pi3> and you?
<wbadger> I'm quite the same, just I do get homework... and we have "Bagruyot" tests.. finals in every subject
<pi3> do you use xubuntu
<pi3> ?
<wbadger> yeah :)
<pi3> have you ever been here? in buenos aires?
<wbadger> no
<pi3> wbadger: can you write "the shofar" in hebrew? i need it for a work
<wbadger> pi3, are you going to be visiting Israel next year? or Poland?
<wbadger> lol... 
<wbadger> 
<pi3> thanks
<pi3> :)
<pi3> no, at least it is not in my plans, why?
<wbadger> np :P
<keb> hmm   "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<TheSheep> keb: install build-essential
<keb> ah ok
<keb> thanks
<hyper_ch> the-all-knowing-Sheep :)
<wbadger> pi3, in Israel, many kids are sent to poland during their 11th school year...
<pi3> wbadger: there's a trip to poland and then to israel, the "marcha por la vida" in en would be "march for the life"
<pi3> do you know it?
<wbadger> pi3, yeah that's kinda what I meant, only we don't all travel in time for the march, since there are a lot of students sent from Israel so they are spread over the year.
<pi3> is herzliya north or south?
<wbadger> it is near the sea, just a bit norther than Tel Aviv (kinda middle :P )
<hyper_ch> http://www.golem.de/0707/53471.html
<pi3> hyper_ch is that running linux?
<hyper_ch> yes, kubuntu
<hyper_ch> pi3: you'll see it
<hyper_ch> it's about the mpx
<pi3> wow that's amazing
<pi3> reminds me what billy introduce a time ago
<hyper_ch> you mean that  20k table?
<pi3> i think so
<hyper_ch> I mean that ugly desk for $ 20k or something like that
<hyper_ch> but then... somehow I don't think I can get used to touch a screen...
<pi3> wbadger: prolog is weird
<wbadger> pi3, try programming prolog in Hebrew.. so many bugs in software, so useless..
<pi3> do you use the same keyboard for the 2 languages?
<wbadger> pi3, yeah of course.. it is not hard at all
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you've seen their ipod? :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: whose IP?
<hyper_ch> iPod?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Zune
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: nope
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I don't even have an iPod :) I just use my cell phone
<TheSheep> creativity at Microsoft's best ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I thought copying is what microsoft's best at
<keb> embrace and extend ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: nah, you even had to use a separate program, not a shell command, to copy a directory
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: lol
<hyper_ch> keb: embrace ^^ reminds me of a movie ;)
<keb> hyper_ch what movie is that?
<TheSheep> pr0n ;)
<hyper_ch> keb: Embrace of the Vampire (with Alyssa Milano)
<keb> hehe
<hyper_ch> not Pr0n but Alyssa is... 2open-minded" there
<keb> good to hear
<hyper_ch> shitty story but hey, it's Alyssa
<keb> my desktop resolution is 800x600, but before i reinstalled it was 1024x768
<keb> is there another display setting somewhere?
<hyper_ch> keb: had a look at your Xorg.conf?
<keb> not recently
<hyper_ch> is 1024x786 enabled in there?
<TheSheep> I'd rather check the monitor sync settings
<hyper_ch> keb: do what the-all-knowing-sheep says :)
<TheSheep> or the graphics aperture in bios if it's intel
<keb> yeah (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<keb> weird, it was working yesterday before i reinstalled
<TheSheep> differnet versions of graphics drivers autodetect monitors differently
<TheSheep> it's a pita
<wbadger> have to sleep.. good night everybody
<keb> nite
<TheSheep> bye wbadger
<keb> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<keb> aha
<TheSheep> dpkg-reconfigure xfserver-xorg
<TheSheep> xserver-xorg
<anywhere> hi.
<anywhere> I want to add applications to the xfce menu, but ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml seems to include an external file: "<include type="system" style="simple" unique="true" legacy="true"/>" (i have no clue). where is this file stored || how can i simply add applications?
<keb> thanks TheSheep
<TaJMoX> Where exactly are all the menu files located?  I want to remove some entries but can't find them in /etc/xdg/menus/* or in ~/.config/menus   there's another spot i should look?
<TaJMoX> Specifically its the Others menu - where installed wine apps go
<TaJMoX> in my applications.menu the Others part is empty
<anywhere> i asked more or less the same question three minutes ago
<Pumpernickel> Parts of the menu are autogenerated from *.desktop files.
<TaJMoX> Ah
<TaJMoX> so i'll just find |grep .desktop
<anywhere> is there a tool to generate .desktop files?
<TaJMoX> anywhere - make a launcher
<anywhere> oh yes, you're right... and is there a directory where one is assumed to store desktop files? (espacially for applications in /opt and my own programs)
<TaJMoX> found a bunch in ~/.local/share
<anywhere> still it is strange... alacarte for example shows KDevelop (i know its gnome), but xfce doesnt...
<TaJMoX> if you want to add if you can just open up a menu file in /etc/xdg/menus
<TaJMoX> and add a line like this:  <app name="Tilda" cmd="tilda" icon="apport.png"/>
<TaJMoX> anywhere - that would be better than using a .desktop file
<sint_holo> i have added some modules to /etc/modules.d/blacklist but they still load anyway any ideas?
<cellofellow> are Xorg 7 and XFree86 configurations compatible? Or at least almost compatible?
<cellofellow> That's X.Org 7 and XFree86 4
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i believe so, yes
<cellofellow> OK. I'm thinking I can make a dual head with one AGP TNT2 and a PCI S3 Virge.
<cellofellow> But this HowTo is for XFree86 4.
<cellofellow> So, I was just making sure.
<cellofellow> !inittab
<cellofellow> c'mon dumb bot
<cellofellow> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> hmmph
<Jester45> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cellofellow> I'd like to do two things I thought only inittab did: change my number of tty's, and change my default runlevel.
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> if you want to lower the tty you can just remove the script
<Jester45> each one has its own script
<cellofellow> which script?
<cellofellow> I'd be happy with only two or three. six is overkill.
<Jester45> and i guess that if you wanted to add one you could just copy one and make a new one modifiying it a bit
<cellofellow> the scripts in /etc/event.d/?
<cellofellow> hehe, I found the stuff I'm looking for.
<Jester45> anyone know if gusty wil have ff3
<Jester45> will*
<cellofellow> Prolly.
<cellofellow> It's scheduled for September right?
<cellofellow> Gutsy for October.
<Jester45> and it will probably get backported
<vidd_laptop> how do you set it up so you can have 2 (or more) xsessions?
<cellofellow> Is FF2 backported to Dapper?
<Jester45> its a pretty major app
* Jester45 doesnt use it
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: like two logins at once on one screen? That's gdmflexiserver.
<cellofellow> Jester45: which do you prefer?
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, you can start a 2ns xserver
<Jester45> cellofellow, feisty :) i wasnt talking about browser
<vidd_laptop> no....like on [ctrl] [alt] [f7]  and [ctrl] [alt] [f8] 
<Jester45> i use firefox
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, thats a 2nd xserver
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: yes, that's gdmflexiserver, if you're using GDM.
<cellofellow> just try it in the run dialog.
<Jester45> START A 2ND XSERVER
<cellofellow> This does it all easy for you.
<Jester45> so much easier
<cellofellow> If you push New Login when XscreenSaver asks for your password, it runs gdmflexiserver.
<cellofellow> (nice trick: if you have xnest installed, gdmflexiserver --xnest runs a nested X session.)
<cellofellow> An X server in an X window.
<Jester45> i got it auto login and i just start a new server wait a few seconds and switch over
<Jester45> can you full screen it?
<cellofellow> gdmflexiserver will autologin if you have that setup. It's GDM.
<cellofellow> Jester45: I don't know. I thjnk that's beyond it's mission.
<cellofellow> Jester45: It's like being able to use a full-login embedded su.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, it either didnt work or it crashed
<cellofellow> try in a terminal, it may tell you why.
<Jester45> but wouldnt it be cool if you could fullscreen it
<Jester45> that way you get a full desktop
<Jester45> ... what about dual moniters
<Jester45> you might beable to get 4 differnt destops
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: gdmflexiserver works here.
<vidd_laptop> no dice
<cellofellow> weird
<cellofellow> well, maybe startx -- :1 will get you going
<cellofellow> startx only works in a tty though.
<vidd_laptop> no go there either......
<cellofellow> what video card are you running on?
<vidd_laptop> is there someplace you set how many desktops you can run
<vidd_laptop>  video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device] 
<cellofellow> you can have as many X servers running as you want.
<cellofellow> Dunno why this ain
<cellofellow> 't working
<cellofellow> is there a kernel option to boot in a specific runlevel?
<cellofellow> runlevel=3 for example
<cellofellow> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> pooo
<ryan__> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryan__> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
#xubuntu 2007-07-14
<TaJMoX> cellofellow: ubuntu doesnt really have runlevels
<TaJMoX> runlevel 1 = normal boot   runlevel 2 = gdm boot
<TaJMoX> not normal i mean single user
<TaJMoX> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ryan__> how can you take back your nick
<vidd_laptop>  /msg nickserv ghost [username]  [password] 
<ryan__> humm
<ryan__> i tried that but it said The nickname [Jester45]  is not being enforced
<cellofellow> TaJMoX: I just set up 3 for Multiuser COnsole Login.
<cellofellow> TaJMoX: Now I just need the boot option for doing that.
<mo0osah> if i use live cd to make ubuntu partition smaller and windows partition bigger would it mess up my boot loader?
<vidd_laptop> it shouldnt
* vidd is trying to get 2 x sessions to run...each on different {ctrl}{alt}{Fx}
<vidd> i tried to go to tty6 to startx but it says there is already a server running....
<vidd> what am i doing wrong?
<vidd> i got it
<keb> yay
<keb> why is xubuntu released with OSS as default sound interface? i thought ALSA was in the kernel and better quality
<keb> hmm ... it seems to have ALSA, just gotta get some dev libs
<Pumpernickel> It does have ALSA, and it uses it as default if it's supported.
<keb> yeah i must have installed the dev libs for oss first
<Pumpernickel> The -dev libs are used for development.  That's about it.
<keb> yep
<Pumpernickel> More likely, you changed some configuration option.
<keb> i was compiling mplayer and it said ALSA support was not there
<Pumpernickel> There you go.  Compiling with alsa support is different from using a pre-compiled, packaged, and shipped alsa.
<keb> ok
<keb> whatis the name of that ssh-agent replacement ?
<keb> ah found it.  seahorse wasnt installed this time, but gnome-keyring was
<keb> which one is better in xubuntu?
<nikolaj_sd> hi, does anyone know how to disable the system beep on the login in feisty fawn?
<Jamesinator> How can I edit the applications menu? When I click "Edit Menu" there's just a "system" option where the menus should be. I've just switched over from Gnome to Xfce.
<Pumpernickel> Parts of the menu are autogenerated from *.desktop files.
<Jamesinator> How can I edit it, then?
<Pumpernickel> Edit the .desktop files.
<Jamesinator> Why bother having an "Edit Menu" button if it isn't even usable. I just spent the last half hour looking through .desktop files and googling fixes but nothing has worked. Why should XFCE force me to manually find and edit these if it knows where they are already as it's building the menu from them?
<gladier> hi guys, have an issue with ndiswrapper and a usb stick - ndiswrapper recognizes the device - but when i goto do an iwconfig/ifconfig the terminal freezes
<Pumpernickel> Does it completely freeze, or is it just waiting for output from ifconfig that never arrives?
<gladier> waits for an output that never arrives - ive checked the syslog and the kernel hasnt crashed
<Pumpernickel> What device is it?  (Brand, model, etc.)
<gladier> its a rebadged broadbom device - same chip as the really common linksys adaptor. this one is an asus wl-169gE
<Pumpernickel> hm
<gladier> i thought it was interesting
<gladier> i have had it set up before - i just cant figure out why it isnt now
<gladier> if i use any different drivers the kernel does crash
<Pumpernickel> The ndiswrapper site has some very specific instructions for it, but that's about all I can find.
<Pumpernickel> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_a/
<gladier> yep .. written by me lol
<Pumpernickel> Well, then - you're way ahead of me, here.
<gladier> actually .. i just thought - that was on edgy - i wonder what theyve changed with feisty
<cellofellow> I have a problem.
<gladier> and we have a solution - but we need to know the problem
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I have this video card, and another,
<cellofellow> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE]  (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA] ) Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11 Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]  [size=64M]  [virtual]  Expansion ROM at 20020000 [disabled]  [size=64K] 
<cellofellow> It doesn't run.
<gladier> what do you mean by it doesnt run??
<cellofellow> just a sec
<cellofellow> here is the xorg.conf section
<cellofellow> Section "Device" Identifier      "Virge" Driver          "s3virge" BusID           "PCI:00:0d.0" Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
<cellofellow> EndSection
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> one more second, I'll get the error message.
<gladier> im assuming that where each of those gaps are is supposed to be a new line?
<cimon> hi all
<cellofellow> (WW) S3VIRGE: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:13:0) found
<cellofellow> gladier: yes
<gladier> okidoke
<cellofellow> that is error message from X. The video card just dies.
<gladier> hold on .. you have two video cards?
<cellofellow> I have an AGP TNT2 and this thing I just put in. I'm trying Xinerama.
<gladier> so you currently have one or two video cards in the machine
<cellofellow> two
<cellofellow> It did the same thing with the VGA driver. (WW) VGA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:13:0) found
<cellofellow> This error says PCI:0:13:0, but lspci says 00:0d.0
<cellofellow> should I use what the X server wants?
<cellofellow> that may work
<cellofellow> hey, that did work.
<cellofellow> thanks for letting me brainstorm on you
<gladier> lol
<gladier> okidoke pumpernickel - ive got wireless working (no idea what i did .. kept on trying different drivers) and i have security running .. are there any apps for xfce to manage wireless???
<gladier> (im a gnome user normally)
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> the network manager
<Jester45> on the menu -> system
<gladier> hmm .. only allows wep????
<gladier> what about wpa(1)-psk
<Jester45> dont know
<Jester45> im an wired kinda guy
<gladier> i can do all of this in windows with my eyes shut - linux ... is slightly more complex
<Jester45> maybe not more complex but unknown
<Jester45> im sure people that have used linux for a while say the same about windows
<Jester45> i do it now. when trying to find something i say why should i have to use search program or click around in folders when find / | grep  is so much faster and easier (i guess it a search but way faster than windows)
<gladier> locate is faster imho - but requires updating every few days
<Jester45> yea.... find is quick
<Jester45> acourse knowing where you put your files is better
<gladier> either way were off track and playing symantecs
<gladier> can you put multiple configurations in your /etc/network/interfaces file??
<gladier> or do i need to point the wpa config at a supplicant config file
<Jester45> you could ask in #ubuntu and see how you can config it. as there is nobody here
<Jester45> wb
<Jester45> wb
<gladier> more issues?
<cellofel1ow> My screen has lines that run up and down the monitor whenever something on it gets updated.
<cellofel1ow> Does this mean I should raise or lower the refresh rate?
<cellofellow> gladier: sorry got confused with myself
<cellofellow> gladier: If my screen flickers a lot with horizonal lines jumping across the screen, what do I do?
<cellofellow> are there any known bugs with the s3virge X driver?
<cellofellow> !s3virge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3virge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> cellofellow: not any that are known by me personally :)
<cellofellow> With two non-identical S3 Virge video cards, with several monitors, I get wacky scrolling lines all over the screen.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: your sync rates might just be off
<cellofellow> They start at the top and move to the bottom. They are only there when the screen updates.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: does vesa work?
<cellofellow> maxamillion: tried the sync rates, but don't know enough about them. Should they be higher or lower?
<cellofellow> Vesa, maybe.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: lowers is generally safer
<maxamillion> lower*
<maxamillion> brb
<cellofellow> maxamillion: The card won't even attempt to display at above 65.
<cellofellow> I set the H and V refresh rates in the Monitor section in xorg.conf to 60-65 60-65
<cellofellow> Now everything looks great, till it starts to go nuts.
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> crt monitor?
<cellofellow> Yes
<cellofellow> But still, doesn't matter what monitor I use, it's the video ard that does it.
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> hmmm... not sure my friend
<maxamillion> what'd vesa do?
<cellofellow> Not sure. I didn't try it thoughoughly.
<cellofellow> thoroughly
<maxamillion> vesa is generally my failsafe fallback ... if i can't get vesa to work, then i generally consider it a lost cause
<cellofellow> things display, it just does something weird.
<cellofellow> now, this stuff only shows when there is some detail on the desktop. In the plain X (I've been using that command X to test some of this stuff) it doesn't show. Add a window and it does though.
<maxamillion> yeah, its possible there is just an issue with the card and linux ... maybe when it tries to start drawing buffers or blitting images to the screen, the card does weird things
<cellofellow> I was just testing stuff, and it only reacts like this to the mouse, and some random unseen event.
<cellofellow> now and again
<cellofellow> never mind, some activity in a terminal makes it react too.
<maxamillion> hrmmm...
<cellofellow> brb, trying vesa
<cellofellow> All I get is a "EE) VESA(1): No matching modes
<cellofellow> " error
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> yeah, my vote is that either the card isn't supported correctly or that the card is boke
<cellofellow> ok
<maxamillion> i sorry :(
<cellofellow> Wish I could find a better PCI video card. (I've only one AGP slot, like most people.)
<maxamillion> what's taking up the agp slot?
<cellofellow> My main video card.
<cellofellow> This is Xinerama. I've got my TNT2 in there, and I've trying some older PCI cards to do dual-head.
* maxamillion wasn't aware you could dual-head with 2 cards
<maxamillion> i thought you had to have a dual-head card
<cellofellow> nah
<Jester45> on windows you do
<Jester45> this one guy has 16 moniters on one computer
<cellofellow> Section "ServerLayout" Identifier      "Default Layout" Screen          "Screen 1" Screen          "Screen 2"      RightOf "Screen 1" Option          "Xinerama"      "on" InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard" InputDevice     "Configured Mouse" InputDevice     "stylus"        "SendCoreEvents" InputDevice     "cursor"        "SendCoreEvents" InputDevice     "eraser"        "SendCoreEvents"
<cellofellow> EndSection
<cellofellow> well, you get the idea
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> Set up two Screens each with a different Device (card) and Monitor, and put them both in the same layout, say what order they are in (that's the RightOf stuff) and turn on Xinerama. Presto.
<maxamillion> Jester45: that's wayyyy overkill
<cellofellow> It works great.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: nice ...
<maxamillion> ok, its bed time for me ... be back tomorrow
<maxamillion> night all
<cellofellow> allrighty
<cellofellow> there is one more video card I haven't tried yet.
<cellofellow> Jester45: do you think I could hotplug the PCI? Remove and install while the bos is on and running?
<cellofellow> Or would that be somewhat suicidal?
<Jester45> cello is crasy
<Jester45> you cant just unplug things
<Jester45> i guess you could
<Jester45> like i did with my hard drive
<Jester45> and have to buy a new one
<hak5fan> Hi I'm running xubuntu 7.04 and I've setup my printer using the cups webinterface everything seems fine, but nothing can be printed.....
<hak5fan> Hmmm I deleted my printer and tried setting it up again lpt #1 is not in the device list what's wrong
<czarny> hello
<czarny> I'd like to share my experience with installing xubuntu on my hd
<czarny> 1. I can't seem to be able to pass ide=nodma @ boot and my dvd drive will have like 10 probes of dma before it gives up
<czarny> 2. automounter screws the job and mounts devices before installer does which poses problem later on
<czarny> 3. xfs is as much unsupported as possible -- I can make a xfs partition, but I'll ge warned like 2-3 times it's bad for me and later on grub install wil fail
<czarny> 4. when trying to make an xfs partiion in the naprtitioning tool I can't choose from the dropdown box any location to mount (like /, /boot, /home in case of ext3 in example)
<TheSheep> !bugs | czarny
<ubotu> czarny: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<czarny> I think I'll do that
<TheSheep> czarny: thank you :)
<TheSheep> !wifi | czarny
<ubotu> czarny: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cellofellow> How do I set up a game controller that's plugged into the onboard game port?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: 'set up'?
<TheSheep> it's not a trap, you know...
<vidd_laptop> lol
<TheSheep> cellofellow: what would you like to do with it?
<cellofellow> TheSheep: well, I don't know what device it's supposed to be.
<cellofellow> Just use it.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: good question, I'd look into /dev/input
<cellofellow> what is a ts?
<cellofellow> In /dev/input I have ts0 and ts1
<cellofellow> !gameport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !game controller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game controller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<vidd_laptop> =\
<cellofellow> It's not a MIDI gameport.
<vidd_laptop> what kind of gameport is it?
<cellofellow> well, are all gameports MIDI?
* vidd_laptop didnt know there WERE other gameports
<cellofellow> It doesn't show as  a MIDI controller in ALSA though.
<vidd_laptop> joystick or controlpad?
<cellofellow> joystick
<vidd_laptop> http://linux.die.net/man/3/joystick_init
<cellofellow> now, the port is right next to the PCM audio ports.
<cellofellow> that's about a C and SVGAlib library.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, this might help: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Joystick_Setup
<cellofellow> I need a game that uses one.
<cellofellow> A flight simulator would be nice.
<cellofellow> one with low 3D Accel. requirements.
<cellofellow> Most of them I've tried have been too powerful.
<gerro> hello
<vidd_laptop> HELLO
<vidd_laptop> dang caplocks
* BFTD shoots the caps lock key
<vidd_laptop> gee....looks like the caps lock shot back =] 
<gerro> shot his poor compy again :/
<gerro> speaking of shooting things might sound like I'm shooting myself in foot by doing this but
<gerro> know how to completely erase a hard drive including grub and mbr etc?
<gerro> I got some distro goob on my pc that need wiping :(
<cellofellow> gerro: try dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
<vidd_laptop> if you are doing a clean install.....gparted should do it all for you
<cellofellow> you may have to set some sort of repeat so it wipes the whole disk.
<gerro> thanks cellofellow
<gerro> what you mean by that?
<cellofellow> well, /dev/null is only so big. actually, use /dev/zero
<cellofellow> you can set something in dd that makes /dev/zero look bigger.
<gerro> so dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<cellofellow> or smaller.
<gerro> umm?
<cellofellow> yeah, try it from livecd and see what it does.
<gerro> okay thanks
<cellofellow> it will at least erase the partition table and part of the MBR.
<gerro> part?
<gerro> thx a lot, I was confused kept getting grub error 17
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, did you look at that link to gentoo? and did it help you any?
<cellofellow> I'm still working on it, but it looks like it'll work
<vidd_laptop> ok
<cellofellow> what's the opposite of modprobe? I need to start over and remove a module.
<gerro> rmmod or modprobe -r
<cellofellow> ok
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Hey there... Chadarius here. I'm going to be helping out with the Drupal site.
<gerro> drupal site?
<anderodriguex> hi
<gerro> anderodriguex: what up homie! :)
<Chadarius> yeah for xubuntu.org
<anderodriguex> i can't mount an audio cd :S
<anderodriguex> can you help me?
<TheSheep> Chadarius: great
<gerro> Chadarius: is drupal a xubuntu version?
<gerro> anderodriguex: it should appear on your desktop then you just click it, are you having trouble with a specific application?
<Chadarius> gerro: not sure what you mean exactly... is there a drupal package? Yeah there is one in the repos
<TheSheep> Chadarius: you can get the thing I checked out from the ubuntu repos and recolored at http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/website2007.tar.gz
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Yep... Jim sent me an email with all the details
<gerro> !drupal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drupal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: you can't mount an audio cd, it doesn't have any filesystem on it
<Chadarius> TheSheep: I just wanted to ping you before I ssh'd in or anthing to let you know I was going to start messing around tonight
<gerro> ohhh its an audio cd...
<anderodriguex> TheSheep: so, i can't play it
<TheSheep> Chadarius: ah, gread, the host is vidd's though :)
<gerro> anderodriguex: use a media player to play it
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: you can play it with an audio player
<anderodriguex> gerro: no, don't plays because an mounting error
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: they have a separate option to play a cd, you don't mount it for playing
<Chadarius> TheSheep: OK... are you also going to work on it, or are you just supplying the graphics?
<anderodriguex> ok, so how can i reproduce an audio cd?
<gerro> Chadarius: it has graphics too?
<Chadarius> anderodriguex: cdrecord would work
<gerro> I would just use k3b
<TheSheep> Chadarius: this is something I started doing for feisty, but never had time to finish -- I'm even shorter on time now, but I will gladly answer any questions and help with anything hard
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: those gentoo instructions aren't working.
<anderodriguex> Chadarius: sudo apt-get install cdrecord?
<gerro> anderodriguex: or open synaptic and search for it :)
<Chadarius> anderodriguex: if it isn't already there yeah
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: k3b is for recording cds
<Chadarius> anderodriguex: I've never had to install cdrecord directly
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: same with cdrecord
<Chadarius> crap its not cdrecord
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: I use audacious for playing cds, but you can use mostly anything
<TheSheep> anderodriguex: xmms, bmp and audacious look like winamp and can even use its skins
<cellofellow> audacious > bmp > xmms
<TheSheep> cellofellow: if you're comparing age...
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> But I like Audacious the best.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: only reverse the signs
<Chadarius> anderodriguex: Its cdparanoia that is the command line ripper
<TheSheep> Chadarius: but he only wants to *play* it :)
<cellofellow> use abcde to rip and encode and tag in one command.
<Chadarius> oh well heck why play it when you can rip it :)
<Chadarius> and then play it and play it and play it
<anderodriguex> i can't examine the cd contain :S
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Hey thanks for the info man. I'll check in with you if I have questions on anything
<TheSheep> Chadarius: I'm sorry I can't finish what I started
<TheSheep> Chadarius: you can also checkout the original theme from svn on launchpad somehwere
<TheSheep> Chadarius: but I can't remember the adress
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Believe me... I know how you feel. :) I have a 4 month old boy
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Lots of priority resetting going on for me too
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> Chadarius: on the other hand, congratulations
<anderodriguex> ok, thank you very much!
<anderodriguex> bye
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Thanks! Its the best thing I've ever done. My son is a blast. He's just started to crawl/scoot around now. Its hilarious
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, as an FYI, the ~xubuntu has access to php, MySQL (no database set up yet) and if you need anything else....just let me know
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: Ah thanks man!
* vidd_laptop is just happy to be able to give back to the community!
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: TheSheep: Should we be looking to use launchpad/bazaar or something for this going forward?
<TheSheep> Chadarius: not sure, I think we can set it up when it's needed
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: TheSheep: I can start up a project for it. OK... as long as its just me working on it I'll hold off. If we get more interest than I setup up
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, drupel, wordpress and phpBB are already on the machine, and is just a cp away from use....if ya need/want them
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: TheSheep: When its complete I'll check the whole thing up there though just to make sure its available to everyone later on
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: TheSheep: Is there a spec or anything I should be following?
* vidd_laptop is just the host....
<TheSheep> Chadarius: look for 'xubuntu artwork' on the wiki
<TheSheep> Chadarius: these are loose things though
<TheSheep> Chadarius: practically all that is blue and has a xubuntu logo is acceptable ;)
<Chadarius> TheSheep: Cool thanks. I'll look at that and the existing site for some guidance
<TheSheep> Chadarius: we don't have a precise policy or target audience
<Jester45> Chadarius, if you need anything from vidd_laptop i can also get it for you
<Chadarius> Jester45: Thanks
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, yes.... Jester45 has admin rights on that server
<Jester45> im here more often than vidd
<vidd_laptop> the pitfalls of having a job!
<Jester45> but i dont pay attion that much when im here
* Jester45 has a job to
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, you may also see me online as vidd
<Chadarius> Yeah Jobs! Can't pay for a house without them.
* vidd_laptop needs 2 or 3 of those
<vidd_laptop> (jobs...but houses would be nice too!)
<Chadarius> The house is a job in itself somethings
<Chadarius> Was out this morning at 7:30 am to fix the air conditioner pipe's insulation
<vidd_laptop> oh! joy
<Chadarius> My dogs like to chew on it sometimes. Its their little pratical joke on me in the Summer
<Chadarius> I'm tie wrapping rabbit fencing around it this time
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, rub pepper and garlic on it...the dogs will leave it alone
<cheeseboy> whats the live cds user password?
<Chadarius> Yeah not so much with my oldest dog Riddick
<Jester45> doesnt have one
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy, it doesnt have one
<cheeseboy> why cant i ssh then?
<Chadarius> Did that and sour apple
<Jester45> the user would be root i think
<vidd_laptop> you cant ssh into the live cd because it does not have opensshd installed by default....
<vidd_laptop> you should be able to ssh out without issue
<vidd_laptop> as long as it has a functional network connection
<vidd_laptop> Chadarius, did you see my comment on your ssh terminal?
<Chadarius> vidd_laptop: yeah
<vidd_laptop> in case you are not aware.....you would respond by using the command write [username] 
<vidd_laptop> and [ctrl] [c]  to stop the write command
<discord_> the printer menu disappered from applications > settings anyone know how i can get it back?
<discord_> the printer menu disappered from applications > settings anyone know how i can get it back?
<TheSheep> discord_: just like that or did you do something?
<Jester45> whats some good realtime network moniters
<Jester45> cli ony
<Jester45> nevermind that i found a good list of them
<cheeseboy> will someone help me with qemu here?
<cheeseboy> #qemu no help
<Jester45> whats your problem
<cheeseboy> i would like to install windows using it then dual boot
<cheeseboy> is that possible?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> should
<cheeseboy> what do i have to do
<cheeseboy> just make partition?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> im not sure but this is how i would do it
<cheeseboy>  :/
<Jester45> make an iso and write the stuff to that then deflate it into a partition
<Jester45> then edit grub to include a entry for it
<Jester45> but idk how you can do that with qemu or if it will even boot
<Jester45> it will have settings or a diffrent computer
<Jester45> for*
<cheeseboy> Jester45, would you try walk through that with me?
#xubuntu 2007-07-15
<Jester45> i dont even use qemu so i cant be to much help
<cheeseboy> Jester45, youve use it though right?
<Jester45> cheeseboy, a few times but i didnt do anything special
<student1> trying to use xboard to teach myself chess.  extends so far down the screen that 1/2 the pieces are covered by the panel(?) at the bottom.  anyone know how to resize it so the bottom rests above the panel?
<student1> further note : half the pieces in the bottom row (rooks, knights, bishops, etc)
<Jester45> student1, whats your screen resolution? and have you looked at man xboard to see is there is a flag for the board size
<TheSheep> you can resize the window with alt+shift+arrows, I think
<Jester45> thats pretty cool TheSheep
<Jester45> but the program might be stopping the window from being resized
<student1> screen resolution : 1024 * 768 ... have to look at man xboard ... will do that right now ... tried alt+shift+arrows and no luck ... thanks
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you know how find out a servers subnet?
<TheSheep> Jester45: sure, run ipconfig and look at its ip and mask
<Jester45> im trying to setup bandwidthd but it wants my subnet. but i dont know it (vidd's server at work
<Jester45> jester@vidd:~$  ipconfig
<Jester45> -bash: ipconfig: command not found
<student1> looks like the size of the board is controlled by the program ... still reading
<TheSheep> ifconfig
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> mixed it up with windoiws :)
<TheSheep> student1: you can probably use --geometwy=widthxheight
<TheSheep> geometry
<TheSheep> Jester45: het the ip and mask with ifconfig, then run ipcalc -n ip -m mask
<TheSheep> s/het/get
<student1> xboard -size Medium ... yes !!!    thanks
<student1> found it in the man page
<KingPython> when i enter youtube ,open a login wiindow ,how can i solve this problem?
<TheSheep> KingPython: what problem?
<KingPython> when i enter youtube,open a htaccess window like porn sites!
<KingPython> how can i pass this window?
<KingPython> and windows text is "Webduex"
<TheSheep> KingPython: what address do you visit exactly?
<KingPython> all routes of youtube
<BFTD> I need a powerful CLI IDE
<KingPython> i cant enter youtube
<BFTD> other then vim
<BFTD> I like nano
<BFTD> so if it can be like that
<TheSheep> BFTD: try emacs :)
<BFTD> yuck
<BFTD> ok
<TheSheep> KingPython: maybe your dns gives you a false ip number?
<KingPython> but i try several dns
<TheSheep> KingPython: try http://208.65.153.251
<KingPython> TheSheep: how can chance my dns ?
<KingPython> TheSheep: ohh thanx a lot
<KingPython> but now how can i change my dns settings
<TheSheep> dos that url work?
<KingPython> ??
<KingPython> yes
<TheSheep> *does
<TheSheep> ok, system->network
<TheSheep> there is a tab named 'dns'
<KingPython> yes
<TheSheep> you can enter the polish servers I use, 150.254.65.21 and 150.254.78.2
<TheSheep> for example
<KingPython> ohh i understand when Turkey closed youtube,i had chanced domain
<KingPython> ok thanx TheSheep
<TheSheep> I'm sure you can find a lot of other dns servers around the world
<KingPython> TheSheep if i dont use dns,what will happen?
<Jester45> TheSheep, on the bandwidthd config there is a line for mysql login stuff. but i dont understand whats they are asking
<TheSheep> Jester45: no idea either
<Jester45> this is the line pgsql_connect_string "user = bwduser password = bwdpass dbname = bandwidthd host = localhost"
<TheSheep> KingPython: dns (domain name server) is a service that translates names, like youtube.com, into ip numbers, like 208.65.153.251
<KingPython> opps ,
<KingPython>  i understand
<TheSheep> KingPython: the internet works with these numbers internally
<TheSheep> KingPython: if you don't have a dns set up, you just can't use the 'human-friendly' names, you'd have to use the numbers directly
<KingPython> hmm ,if i use dns for some sites ,can i enter or walk in there faster?
<Jester45> a bit
<KingPython> hmm
<TheSheep> KingPython: you mean if you use the ip number directly?
<TheSheep> KingPython: a split second, yes, but it won't work with all sites
<Jester45> like google
<KingPython> hmm
<Jester45> they have a lot of ips
<TheSheep> KingPython: some servers will have multiple web pages on the same ip, and will serve different pages depending on the name you use
<KingPython> TheSheep : so thanx again
<Jester45> like vidd.us :)
<TheSheep> for example, if you go to sheep.art.pl, you will end up on my blog, but if you go to gallery.sheep.art.pl, which technically points to the same ip, you will find my gallery
<KingPython> subdomain ha?
<Jester45> hiya OGDA
<TheSheep> KingPython: but it point to the same ip
<KingPython> yes i know
<TheSheep> KingPython: this mechanism is called 'virtual host'
<KingPython> yes
<TheSheep> KingPython: if a server uses virtual hosts, you cannot use the ip alone to access it
<KingPython> i has made a lot of web site,i know a bit
<BFTD> hi
<TheSheep> KingPython: because it won't know which of the vhosts you mean
<TheSheep> KingPython: ah, sorry then for my lenghty explanations :)
<KingPython> i use subdomain and virtual hosts and i configure apache for virtual hosts.. but i dont think a this about my  myotube problem
<KingPython> TheSheep: no need sorry,i like this subject
<KingPython> but now i dont make any web site
<KingPython> i use java now
<cheeseboy> can i resize my root partion?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: if there is space, yes
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, how?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what filesystem?
<cheeseboy> ext3
<TheSheep> hmm, I never done it with ext3
<TheSheep> but it seems you can do it easily with gparted
<KingPython> yes gParted is seriously super program
<TheSheep> but you need to boot from livecd, so that your root partition is not being used at the time
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, all options are greyed out
<cheeseboy> i cant boot cd
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you wanted to enlarge or shrink it?
<cheeseboy> shrink
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can't boot a livecd?
<cheeseboy> no cd drive
<cheeseboy> lost it :(
<TheSheep> hmm... you could probably boot a second linux from other partition
<TheSheep> or from an usb drive
<TheSheep> or usb pendrive
<cheeseboy> other artitiom is my swap
<cheeseboy> i have no usb stick
<TheSheep> you have any external storage?
<cheeseboy> nope
<cheeseboy> :(
<TheSheep> you can't rsize a partition that is being used :/
<TheSheep> it's a laptop?
<cheeseboy> yes
<TheSheep> so you cannot remove the hard disk and put it into another computer temporarily?
<cheeseboy> no
<TheSheep> I'm out of ideas :/
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, you know acronis thing for windows?
<cheeseboy> or partition magic
<cheeseboy> they do it
<cheeseboy> when you reboot it does for you
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: well, command to do it is 'resize2fs', see man resize2fs for details
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: maybe it can work with the filesystem mounted read-only
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: ah, it can only enlarge the partition if it's mounted :/
<TheSheep> (actually only the filesystem, not the partition, but that's a detail)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: if you had any way to run a linux without using that disk
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, can i resize my swap while in linux?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yes
<cheeseboy> its only 300mb tho
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can do 'swapoff' to disable the swap
<cheeseboy> wat linux could i get on there
<cheeseboy> to resize my root
<TheSheep> dsl is about 50MB
<cheeseboy> can i get it o n there w/o install?
<gerro> yeah live cd
<cheeseboy> gerro, no cd
<gerro> hmm usb then
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it's possible, but may be a little complicated
<gerro> cheeseboy: are you having trouble installing xubuntu?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, can you help?
<cheeseboy> gerro, no im on ubuntu now
<gerro> oh ok
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it's 2am here at the moment and I was going to bed :(
<cheeseboy> :(
<gerro> TheSheep: good night
<cheeseboy> prentd its 8pm like it is here
<cheeseboy> :P
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I'm sure there is a tutorial somewhere
<TheSheep> gerro: thanks
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: basically, you'd have to unpack the iso on that partition and add an option to grub pointing to the kernel image file
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, id need a step by step :(
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: maybe tomorrow
<BFTD> is there a program that lets me monitor all the ports?
<gerro> BFTD: umm wireshark or tcpdump?
<phonohead> how do you install icon themes? there is no "icons" folder to add them to
<Jester45> phonohead, just a second there is one but i have to find it
<phonohead> ok Jester45 :)
<Jester45> its in ~/.icons
<Jester45> at least for that user
<Jester45> idk for a system wide install
<Jester45> you make a folder for each theme
<Jester45> or should
<Jester45> like ~/.icons/glass-theme/otherfiles for glass-theme
<phonohead> let me check
<Jester45> i think a system wide install goes into /usr/share/icons/
<Jester45> .icons is a hidden directory all files//folders with . at the beginning are hidden if you didnt know that
<Jester45> ctrl+h shows them in thunar
<phonohead> Jester45, i am not a newbie, just new to adding icon themes to Xfce :):)
<phonohead> but, there is no .icons folder in my home directory
<Jester45> just telling
<phonohead> it's nice of you
<Jester45> make it then
<Jester45> you can put it into /usr/share/icons/ like the defualt ones
<Jester45> if you put it in your home root will not have it
<phonohead> i just need it for my own user, so i guess it will do just fine in my home
<phonohead> why not make it possible to just drag it in the icon theme list
<Jester45> maybe the devels didnt want it
<phonohead> probably, but it's easy to just make a .icon folder and add the files yourself :)
<Jester45> and that would make xfce that much more bloated
<Cruzer> hello
<Cruzer> how long does it take to partition a HDD?
<Pumpernickel> Not terribly long.
<Pumpernickel> Unless you hit bug 107259.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Cruzer> mine has been partitioning to install for a while now
<Jester45> is it a older computer or drive
<Jester45> newer drives are much faster than older ones
<Cruzer> drive
<Cruzer> its an older drive
<Cruzer> seagate bought the company
<Jester45> i have installed on a lot of diffrent drives even on the same computer and it can make a big diffrence
<Cruzer> xubuntu deleted windows xp :D
<Cruzer> on my HD
<hansin321> Hello.  I think I jacked my XFCE setup a little.  I just aquired a laptop (500Mhz/192Meg) and after install of Xubuntu 7.04, I was customizing options.  Under 'Window Manager Tweaks' (I think) I tried setting 'use composite'.  I should have know better given the age of the laptop.  XFCE locked up, and now I can't get into XFCE.  I can get to the DM, but after loging in I get the mouse pointer and a solid color screen, nothing else.  
<hansin321> BTW, I tried fixing by removing the DRI section at the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but this didn't help anything.  It was more of a guess than anything.
<Jester45> hansin321, do you know if your card hard direct rendering and what driver its using
<Jester45> also have you tried using the recovery options when in grub
<Jester45> option* its the same kernel but in single user mode
<hansin321> Jester45: Not sure.  I'll try and figure it out.  I think I may have screwed up either the xorg configuration or I setting a configuration that hangs my laptop (composite; I should have known better 'cuz this laptop is too old for that sort of thing).
<hansin321> An XFCE configuration that is...
<Jester45> hansin321, i ran beryl on a machine with  400mhz 256mb machine
<Jester45> you dont need a new machine for that stuff only on Aero do you need a highend machine to do anything with some kind of speed
<hansin321> But I think the video chip I have is ultra low end, and that is an issue I think.  I found the config setting under (something like -- ~/.config/xfce4/msc_configure/wmtweaks.xml).  At least I am in again, so I am happy ;)
<cellofellow> yeah! I got my joystick working.
<cellofellow> now, it doesn't work with gl-117 cause it needs 4 axis stick.
<maxamillion> why you need a joystick on linux?
<radioaktivstorm> how would i delete unused sessions?
<bitform> where are icon files stored???
<TheSheep> bitform: in /usr/share/icons!!!
<bitform> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!
<TheSheep> bitform: you are weolcome!!111!11!
<bitform> What's a good usenet program???
<bart_17> heya thesheep
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vidd> ok...this is annoying....
* vidd installed on a new (to him) machine, and accedentally forgot to remove the "Save Session" checkbox when rebooting....
<vidd> how do I stop that session from restarting every time? where is it stored @?
<vidd> anyone have any ideas?
<TheSheep> vidd: ~/.cache/sessions/
<vidd> ty
<vidd> delete the one that says -session? or can i safely delete them all?
<TheSheep> you can delet them all
<vidd> ty again....brb to test
<vidd> ty TheSheep
<vidd> worked like a champ
<cheeseboy> can i get my motherboard type without opening the pc?
<Pumpernickel> You can check the documentation that came with the machine.
<cheeseboy> dont have that
<Pumpernickel> You can check the manufacturer's website.
<cheeseboy> has anyone tried linux bios?
<vidd> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya vidd
<Apsenti> hello. could anyone tell me how to add a "create folder" option in xfce's menu?
<vidd> Apsenti, create folder?
<vidd> what do you mean?
<Apsenti> by right-clicking on the xfdesktop, I want to have an option in the menu of creating a new folder (on the desktop or elsewhere).
<Apsenti> I can edit the menu, but don't know which command to use (looking for some sort of a graphical mkdir)
<vidd> Apsenti, right-clicking on the desktop DOES give you the option to create a folder there
<Apsenti> I just get the xfce menu
<Apsenti> how do I do it?
<vidd> ah...you changed the default right-click option....
<Apsenti> yes, I think so... can't remember :) ... how do I reset that back?
<vidd> got to the settings>desktopsettings
<vidd> then the behavior tab
<vidd> remove the check from "show menu"
<Apsenti> well, it says about enabling the window list by middle click there
<Apsenti> there's no option for creating a folder in there
<vidd> remove the check from "show menu"
<Apsenti> ok. I did.
<vidd> close the window and right-click on your desktop
<Apsenti> nothing happens...
<vidd> ???
<Apsenti> no menu appears
<Apsenti> no window... etc
<vidd> you dont get a menu at all?
<Apsenti> no menu...
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> go back to the desktop preferences....
<vidd> got to the settings>desktopsettings
<Apsenti> see, that's why I was thinking of adding a command for creating a folder by editing the menu...
<vidd> on the "appearences" tab.....
<Apsenti> ok. I'm there
<vidd> is "allow xfce to manage your desktop" checked?
<Apsenti> yep
<vidd> hrm.....
<vidd> did you install from an upgrade, or a live cd?
<Apsenti> are you able of creating a folder this way?
<Apsenti> a cd
<Apsenti> I use dapper btw
<vidd> ah....
<vidd> THAT explains everything
<Apsenti> had some video-card problems with feisty
<vidd> to the best of my knowledge, you cant right-click to make folders on the desktop in dapper
<vidd> get edgy
<vidd> =] 
<Apsenti> only when on a folder
<Apsenti> +the mouse-pointer is
<Apsenti> I had the same v-card trouble with edgy as well
<Apsenti> if I click on say a folder I get the create new folder... but that folder will be _inside_ the one I've clicked on
<Pablo> and how would you expect it to work?
<Apsenti> no!
<Apsenti> well it created it on the desktop!
<Apsenti> at last!
<Apsenti> I had the idea that it would create the folder _inside_ the folder the pointer was over... when I click on clean desktop I don't get that menu... anyhow...
<Apsenti> another thing, it appears that thunar and nautilus are both running. how do I disable nautilus?
<vidd> so Apsenti ya good then?
<Apsenti> yes, thanks for the help
<vidd> nautilus???? that is a gnome app
<Pablo> o.O
<Apsenti> hehe I know
<Apsenti> I have gnome installed too
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove nautilus
<vidd> oh...then not that.....
<Apsenti> but?
<vidd> menu>system>process manager
<vidd> find the app and KILL IT!!!!!
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> there is also the CLI method....but i assume you want the graphical way
<Apsenti> I can do that with xkill too, but... when I logout and then login, nautilus is still there
<vidd> yeah
<Apsenti> there's no other way, right?
* vidd does not know if that (annoying as all get-out) save session option is available on the quit menu in dapper
<Apsenti> nop
<vidd> then...ummm....i dont think there is any other way.....
<Apsenti> ok. thanks for all. bye.
<vidd> unless you make a custom script to auto-kill nautilus on load
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> i have gnome and compiz fusion as default session, and i installed xfce, but now every time i start xfce, compiz is also started, how do i stop it from starting?
<Nergar> hello?
<vidd> anyone have any recomended reading for dial-up in (*)buntu?
<Bassetts> hi, the live cd seems to be hanging on the partitioner
<Bassetts> I have 1.8Ghz and 768MB RAM
<Bassetts> I just cancelled and re-run the install program and it hangs at 46% now
<vidd> Bassetts, this may sound like a silly question....
<vidd> how big is the HD?
<Bassetts> 60GB I believe
<Bassetts> I will check
<Bassetts> am I just being impatient because I am used to sata?
<vidd> possibly.....
* vidd always uses the alt cd to install....
<vidd> this way i KNOW what is going on....
<Bassetts> I forgot about using it I am used to faster systems these days
<vidd> its not like im NOT going to install....=] 
<vidd> Bassetts, you might want to get the network installer
<Bassetts> there is one?
<vidd> its only 8.8 meg.....and gets everything from the internet
<Bassetts> it is definatly hanging on 46%
<vidd> sure....check out my downloads page:
<vidd> www.vidd.us/downloads
<Bassetts> mini.iso vidd ?
<vidd> the REALLY cool thing about the mini iso (yes)
<vidd> is that you can install ANY official flavor from it
<Bassetts> nice
<Bassetts> you made it?
<vidd> pluss the LAMP....DNS server....
<vidd> no...i just dug it out of the official archives and made it easier for ppl to find
<Bassetts> it is official?
<Bassetts> never knew that
<vidd> yeah....you can see how much press it gets.....
<vidd> =] 
<Bassetts> what do you use for your downloads vidd? looks nice
<vidd> php
<vidd> want the code?
<Bassetts> sure =)
<Bassetts> will help me with my learning
<vidd> gimme a sec....
<Bassetts> sure
<vidd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vidd> Bassetts, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30035/
<vidd> jester45 is the actual individual that made it for me
* vidd wont take someone else's credit
<Bassetts> cool, thanks
<Bassetts> vidd, do I want to just press enter to boot the default on the mini iso
<vidd> yep
<Bassetts> thanks
<vidd> unless you need to do strange stuff like turn off acpi
<Bassetts> nope
<vidd> i dont suppose you know anything about dial-up in linux....do ya?
<Bassetts> vidd, nope, never tried it
<Bassetts> vidd, when will it ask me if I want xubuntu
<vidd> at the VERY end
<Bassetts> OK, just worried I have missed it =)
<Bassetts> so this will install server, (k)(x)ubuntu?
<vidd> yep...and MORE
<vidd> wait till you see the list
<Bassetts> that makes all my previous cds so useless
<Bassetts> technicians dream right here
<Bassetts> vidd, what like ubuntu studio?
* vidd always does the base install and does sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install xubuntu-desktop
<Bassetts> base = server?
<vidd> no...base as in base
<Bassetts> =s it seems to be hanging
<vidd> CLI only
<vidd> at the partioning?
<Bassetts> after loading the modules
<Bassetts> just the blue screen with grey bar at the bottom
<Bassetts> HD activity is constant
<vidd> it is working on identifying your network card
<maximilian1st> Hi folks, I am looking for some page that helps on troubleshooting the computer when it hangs after some suspend or resume action. My toshiba notebook just freezes after 5 or 10 minutes of inactivity!!!
<Bassetts> vidd, I really think its hanging, might try the gparted live cd to just wipe all ntfs off this hdd
<vidd> Bassetts, good idea
<jasdasdsa> hi
<Bassetts> if I can find it
<jasdasdsa> does anyone know the command the install Open Office ?
<jasdasdsa> under xubuntu
<jasdasdsa> using 6.10 atm
<jasdasdsa> at the moment
<vidd> jasdasdsa, sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install openoffice.org
<jasdasdsa> cheers vidd
<vidd> maximilian1st, thry this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5537
<jasdasdsa> it says
<jasdasdsa> invaild operation
<jasdasdsa> when I try apt-get
<Bassetts> jasdasdsa, did you put install before openoffice.org
<jasdasdsa> yes
<jasdasdsa> oh no
<jasdasdsa> I forgot
<jasdasdsa> sorry
<Bassetts> =)
* Bassetts always makes that mistake
<vidd> Bassetts, did you get gparted to wipe that drive?
<Bassetts> vidd, its loading
<Bassetts> looks like that is going to hang on scanning devices too
<vidd> woops
<Bassetts> if ultimate boot cd doesnt work i give up
<vidd> how old is the comp?
<Bassetts> good few years
<Bassetts> its had xubuntu on before
<Bassetts> ill get ubcd to check the hdd
<vidd> and format it to a decent file system?
<Bassetts> ill just wipe it
* vidd always liked DOS's fdisk
<Bassetts> let xubuntu format
<vidd> Bassetts, you might want to pre-partition the drive....
<vidd> unless you want to use the entire drive in one partion for the install
<vidd> ie / and /home on the same partition
<Bassetts> yep
* vidd never recomends that...but does it all the time!
<Bassetts> well i might not
<vidd> might not?
<vidd> might not what?
<Bassetts> put them on the same partition
* vidd wants to build a live "CLI Only" cd
<TheSheep> vidd: lots of them already
<TheSheep> vidd: usually called rescue cd
* Bassetts runs seatools from ultimate boot c
<Bassetts> d
<vidd> TheSheep, can you point me to a deb - based one that you would recomend?
<TheSheep> vidd: sorry, I wasn't into deb-based distros before ubuntu
<vidd> Bassetts, is that a "live CLI"?
<Redimere> Well we're a chatty bunch
<Redimere> Anybody know anything about sound and sound drivers?
<Pumpernickel> Many people do.
<phonohead> <Redimere> what about it?
<Redimere> phonohead: my sound won't play music without the vocals being echoey and quit
<Redimere> quiet
<phonohead> you got a plugin activated
<Redimere> phonohead: A what?
<phonohead> plugin
<phonohead> some sort of "effect" that adds echo and removes the vocals, if i'm not wrong that's the cause of your sound problem
<Redimere> phonohead: How do I turn it off then
<phonohead> what program are you playing your music with?
<Redimere> XMMS
<phonohead> hmm, go to preferences and look for "plugins"
<Redimere> okay
<Redimere> I found the plugins
<Redimere> but they'
<Redimere> they're not enabled
<phonohead> do you have any surround settings on?
<Redimere> how do I check
<phonohead> check your amp, if you have an external amplifier unless you run the sound from the default computer speakers
<Redimere> I run headphones diret
<Redimere> direct*
<phonohead> ok, check if XMMS has some surround settings on
<phonohead> check the "output" channel
<phonohead> it should be stereo 2.1, not 5.1 or 7.1
<Redimere> how do I check that
<phonohead> preferences again
<Redimere> been through that, nuffin to check on stereo settings
<gothenburg> How can i get the standard xfce options?
<gothenburg> found the xfce menu
#xubuntu 2008-07-07
<Odd-rationale> umm.. is eth0 your wired device?
<Usuario> hmmm, can't pastebin, cause no connection ... i don't know, but dhcp doesn't work, even tho the icon appears like there is a connection   monitor icon not x'd out
<Usuario> its etho cable, but when i tried manual config i had to select etho avahi to get ip address, but it did not match the ip addresses that i got from this other windows machine doing ipconfig
<Odd-rationale> open up a terminal on the machine. make sure the wire is plugged in and run these to commands:
<Odd-rationale> sudo dhclient -r eth0
<Odd-rationale> sudo dhclient eth0
<Usuario> you mean the windows machine or the ubuntu machine
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: the ubuntu machine that you are trying to connect...
<Usuario> ok, brb
<Usuario> ok, what should i be looking for in the output
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: try to "ping -c 3 google.com"
<Usuario> in terminal type that
<Usuario> sorry i don't know where question mark is on this spanish keyboard, nothing matches, ezackly
<Odd-rationale> you should be looking for something like"bound to 192.168.1.101 -- renewal in 299133 seconds." in the output
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: yes, ping in terminal
<Usuario> i get invalid option 3
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: from dhclient? or ping?
<Usuario> ping
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: did you type it in exactly as i wrote? ping -c 3 google.com
<Usuario> lemme try again
<Usuario> is it 3google.com or 3 google.com does it make a difference
<Usuario> unknown host google.com
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: there is a space between 3 and google
<Usuario> ya, i did it with the space
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: or just see if you can browse the web...
<Usuario> no, cannot yet
<Usuario> we never discussed the output of the dhclient command you gave me
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: hmm. did the sudo dhclient eth1 give any errors?
<Odd-rationale> eth0
<Odd-rationale> well, you should get something like "bound to 192.168.1.101 -- renewal in 299133 seconds." in the output
<Usuario> the last two lines are no DHCPOFFERS received, and no working leases in persistant databases ... sleeping
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: do you know whether the server is running a dhcp server? or no?
<Usuario> i don't know and the owner doesn't either
<Odd-rationale> well, then probably it doesn't...
<Usuario> but i can't get an automatic connection, i do know that
<Odd-rationale> you will have to setup the server and client for a static ip address...
<Usuario> i did an ipconfig in the windows terminal on this machine and tried manually inserting that output via static ip entry boxes, but no connection either
 * Usuario is lost
<pierrereimertz> Anyone here who can help a beginner?
<Usuario> pierrereimertz: whassup, from one beginner to another
<pierrereimertz> hehe
<pierrereimertz> im fine, thank you. :)
<pierrereimertz> im trying to get my hfs+ external usb drive to connect to my ps3
<pierrereimertz> im at 7.10
<pierrereimertz> gutsy
<Usuario> ok, hope someone else is listening cuz that one is out of my scope...
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: sorry, i lost connection...
<pierrereimertz> with kernel 2.6.25
<pierrereimertz> (ok, Usuario :) )
<pierrereimertz> But it seems that the kernel dosen't have hfs+ support
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: as i was saying, you either need to setup a static ip, or setup a dhcp server...
<Usuario> okis, don't know if you saw that i  said i had done an ipconfig in the windows terminal on this machine, and i tried those numbers in the network config for static ip on the ubuntu box, but no function there either
<Usuario> what do you suggest i do next then
<pierrereimertz> (Odd-rationale, if your a linux expert, is it ok if i ask you a question after your done with Usuario?)
<Odd-rationale> pierrereimertz: no, because i am not a linux expert... :(
<pierrereimertz> hehe, ok
<Odd-rationale> pierrereimertz: ask anyways, there are plenty of people in the channel...
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: where is the other end of the wire plugged into? a router?
<Usuario> yes, i say hesitantly
<Usuario> carlos rebooted the routers today to get these windows machines back up, and mine is the last one in the string as far as i know
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: i haven't had much experience with the server side of networking...
<Odd-rationale> plus the server is on windows?
<Usuario> yes
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: i afraid i can't help much further... the best thing you can do is find out how to configure dhcp on ther server...
<Usuario> omg, i lost now
<Odd-rationale> or find out whether or not it runs dhcp...
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: it helps to know the network configuration... :)
<Usuario> ok, is that something you could tell me where to find on his computer, which is the server
<Odd-rationale> well, i never setup a dhcp server in windows...
<Odd-rationale> in fact, i didn't know what dhcp was when i was using windows... ;)
<pierrereimertz> Problem; Cant get my HFS + (not journaled) External drive to connect with my PS3. Im running Xubuntu 7.10 with kernel 2.6.25 (may be a custom one that i found psubuntu.com). I can se both partitions on the desktop but when i try to open them it says "hfpsplus not supported" .
<Usuario> ok, well thanks for all your help anyways, i will ask around the restaurant and see if anyone knows about server side
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: sorry i couldn't help more..
<Odd-rationale> pierrereimertz: can you not use another file system?
<pierrereimertz> no
<Usuario> np, you always try i think this is first time we stumped
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: i don't remember what we worked on last... ;)
<pierrereimertz> i have a external drive with hfs+ on the partitions.. xubuntu wont mount them
<Odd-rationale> pierrereimertz: is hfs supported on ubuntu?
<Usuario> anybody else know how i might proceed with this connection problem, linking an ubuntu box to a wired windows network
<pierrereimertz> yeah
<pierrereimertz> i think so, on standard kernels
<pierrereimertz> but i have a special one because i sit on a ps3
<pierrereimertz> does anyone know how to upgrade a kernel?
<pierrereimertz> i really wonder if its just something in the xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<pierrereimertz> when i write sudo fdisk -l i dont se the tables
<pierrereimertz> its so wierd everything..
<pierrereimertz> i really wonder if should reinstall xubuntu
<pierrereimertz> but i dont want to loose my kernel with wifisupport..
<Odd-rationale> i gtg. hope you all solve you issues...
<computer> hi there, looking for some help with xubuntu on an ibook g3 500mhz. having display issues
<giacomo_casanova> hi there, I'm looking for some help with display problems. xubuntu 7.04 ppc, ibook g3 500 mhz
<Rev_Willie_Crow> just installed xubuntu on my Sony VGN-C140G, everything worked out of the box.
<Rev_Willie_Crow> this is the first distro that has.
<leprasmurf> hey all.  I installed xubuntu on an asus eee pc.  I'm having trouble getting connected to my wifi.  I'm pretty sure my wpa_supplicant is working as 'sudo iwlist ath0 scanning' shows my correct network but then I'm not getting an ip
<chowder> I have a question. Is it just me or does every version of Ubuntu have some "gnomish" element to it?
<chowder> I'm using Xubuntu right now and I've noticed the similar feel it has to Gnome
<RoughriderUT> How much hard drive space would an xubuntu install take up?
<chowder> RoughriderUT: about 2GB
<chowder> RoughriderUT: I literally jsut installed it
<chowder> It's always best to strip it down, though
<chowder> use dpkg --get-selections to see all the packages installed on the system
<chowder> or dpkg --get-selections | grep x11 and it will find all packages installed that have "x11" in the name
<chowder> and look up the packages at packages.ubuntu.com to decide what you want to keep
<chowder> hope that helps ;)
<RoughriderUT> Thanks, just having a conversation on another net, and a friend wants a minimal install of linux, thought xubuntu might work for what he needs
<chowder> a minimal install is tough
<RoughriderUT> Yea, figured that... he might have to go with another small distro.
<chowder> he could get an Ubuntu minimal cd image, do a CLI install from the Ubuntu alternate CD, or build his custom *buntu from within an existing Debian based install
<chowder> the first 2 are easier but the last one gives you more control
<RoughriderUT> yea... he might go for the install minus the desktop...
<RoughriderUT> basically he wants ftp, http, and samba
<zoredache_> start with ubuntu server, or a 'cli' install using the alternatecd
<imjscn> there's a Damn Mini Linux
<RoughriderUT> Thought of that also
<chowder> I find that the Debian kernel is more stable
<chowder> I'm currently working on a custom Ubuntu build with fluxbox
<chowder> which is why I want to try fluxbuntu
<imjscn> I installed VM, it's as fast as real, great satisfaction
<chowder> vm?
<imjscn> virtual machine
<imjscn> I use vmware
<imjscn> xubuntu host, winxp guest
<chowder> i'm not fond of virtual machines
<imjscn> I'm thinking of install another VM, install the Damn Mini Linux in the VM, just for movies and music
<chowder> I used virtualbox
<RoughriderUT> Thanks for the info... later
<chowder> np
<imjscn> how is it working?
<chowder> just fine
<imjscn> great
<chowder> I only use it to test liveCDs
<imjscn> I see, I need VM to run my windows softwares
<chowder> I made a version of XP that's about 200MB smaller than a full XP install and it works on virtual box
<imjscn> I use mini XP too :)
<chowder> I have Xubuntu (for now), XP, and my custom *buntu based build
<chowder> XP is a necessary evil :(
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> Hi everyone... I have a problem with Xubuntu 8.04 at the moment....  trying it from a Live CD, my SATA HDD isn't detected :-(
<imjscn> yes, we'll just have to wait Linux become a nomral life style, then, we can get everything ready for Linux
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> I've searched the ubuntuforum etc but so far haven't found any info that has helped.
<chowder> Xub_HDD_not_dete: post errors via pastebin.com
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> chowder: Ok... I'm not sure what you meant by that ...
<chowder> Xub_HDD_not_dete: also which CD did you use?
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> chowder: Xubuntu 8.04 desktop iso
<chowder> pastebin is a site that allows you to post text too large to de displayed on IRC (spambots, etc.)
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> chowder: Oh, ok, thanks.... then once I've pasted up there do I post the link to it here?
<chowder> you got it :)
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> chowder: And how do I find the boot log(s) etc within Xubuntu?
<chowder> aah, desktop. Maybe the alternate install CD is different? Also try googling for your model of Hard drive with Ubuntu in quotes like this: my hard drive "ubuntu"
<chowder> Xub_HDD_not_dete: I'm not sure of
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> chowder: Ok...
<jeanne_> hi
<jeanne_> I have xubuntu installed. I have only one desktop. before I had 4. does anyone know how to switch that one again ?
<chowder> middle click on the desktop
<chowder> add new workspace
<Xub_HDD_not_dete> Hi everyone.... ﻿how do I find the boot log(s) etc within Xubuntu?  (Thanks)
<microwaver> Hello, I'm experiencing a 'jitter' on the right hand side of my laptop screen
<rockyrock> hi guys
<rockyrock> i have a problem with Virtual Box
<rockyrock> i downloaded this version from SUN website and installed it: VirtualBox-1.6.0-Linux_x86.run
<rockyrock> when i installed it, it says that it was installed successfully, but when i try to run the program , nothing happens!
<rockyrock> it doesn't work
<rockyrock> I have xubuntu 8.04
<rockyrock> so what is the problem??? is it with the version i have??
<rockyrock> should i download the Ubuntu version or the Linux version that i have?
<rockyrock> guys, why can't i Past something on the Desktop?????????
<rockyrock> the "Paste" icon doens't appear!
<arf`> rockyrock: take the ubutu version. A .deb package is always better than anything else :)
<arf`> rockyrock: but you probably have to cleanly uninstall the .run before to install the .deb
<rockyrock> will "any" .deb package  run for sure????
<rockyrock> yes please how can i uninstall it??
<arf`> rockyrock: I don't know, it's explained in the virtualbox documentation for sure
<arf`> rockyrock: to install the .deb, just run "sudo dpkg -i thepackage.deb"
<rockyrock> thnx
<arf`> rockyrock: there is 2 ubuntu 8.04 version, the x86 and the AMD64
<arf`> rockyrock: take the one corresponding to your processor
<rockyrock> if i have a X86 version can i install it on a AMD64 pro?? cuz the 64 bit processor will run the 32bit versions, right?
<arf`> yeah
<arf`> ok, so the one corresponding to the architecture of your installed xubuntu rather than the architecture of your CPU :)
<rockyrock> :]
<rockyrock> what about the Paste problem, do u know why it doesn't appear when trying to Paste on the Desktop???
<rockyrock> is it something with XFCE?
<arf`> perhaps, anyway it works with ctrl-c/ctrl-v
<arf`> to copy from/in a console, it's shift+control-c/v
<rockyrock> i'm sorry it doesn't work with me!
<arf`> you have to install the guest additions in your guest
<rockyrock> what are the guest additions!!!!
<arf`> if you go in the guest window menu "device" at the bottom there is a "install guest addition"
<arf`> it will launch a CD on the guest, and on this CD you can see a .exe to install the additions on a windows system, or a .run to install on a linux system
<arf`> rockyrock: probably you better to read the doc of the app you're using, in order to well understand what you're doing, and to take advantage of the power of your apps...
<rockyrock> oky thnx
<VitaminCPP> Hi, I need some help... How do I set keyboard shortcut for changing layout in Xubuntu?
<VitaminCPP> Emm.... Anybody can help me?
<VitaminCPP> I need help!
<VitaminCPP> I wanna know how to set keyboard shortcut for changing layout
<VitaminCPP> 59 people in room and no one can help =\
<microwaver> where do adjust shortcuts to applications?
<TheSheep> microwaver: which shortcuts?
<microwaver> TheSheep, i.e. I want to start the terminal ctrl + alt + x
<microwaver> how do I do such a thing, in Gnome there was a easy options, where do i config it (manually!? )
<TheSheep> settings->setting manager->keyboard settings
<neosix> ﻿Hello! Is there a way to change icon size in xfce-menu on panel?
<neosix> ﻿ I tryed with .gtkrc-2.0 but nothing...
<White_Lightning> silence...
<White_Lightning> lol
<Theo_> hello
<Theo_> Can I install xubuntu 6.10 ppc on an ibook g3 and then upgrade to 8.04?
<charlie-tca> Theo_: you can't do a direct upgrade to 8.04 from 6.10. If your ppc has the newer intel chip, why not install 8.04 directly?
<Theo_> i would rather use xubuntu
<Theo_> because it ibook  has 500MHz and 384MB RAM
<Theo_> i think that xubuntu would have better performance
<charlie-tca> Okay, but unless you have the intel chip, you won't be able to install Xubuntu 8.04
<Theo_> oh
<Theo_> so the only xubuntu available for ppc is 6.10?
<charlie-tca> You can install 6.06, which is supported until June 2009
<charlie-tca> That is the previous Long Term Support version that was replaced by 8.04
<Theo_> if i get ubuntu 8.04 ppc and do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop could that be an alternative?
<Theo_> would it be like ubuntu but faster?
<charlie-tca> I think that would work, but I don't really know if xubuntu-desktop will install. I do install that way at times on my systems, because
<charlie-tca> ubuntu's installer seems faster for some versions.
<charlie-tca> I'm looking to see if Xfce supports the ilink now.
<charlie-tca> no, I meant ibook
<Theo_> what do you think i should do? get and use xubuntu 6.10 ppc? or just use ubuntu 8.04 ppc?
<Theo_> i want something that is fast and light because the ibook is quite old and slow
<charlie-tca> I would use Xubuntu 6.06 if you really want xubuntu. It is out now in 6.06.01, and is a good version
<Theo_> i wanted something fast and light
<Theo_> i used xubuntu on a really old hp and it worked great
<Theo_> do you think that xubuntu will run much faster than ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 6.06 is fast and light. It is older, but will have updates for another year.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 6.10 become unsupported as of April of this year.
<charlie-tca> It reached the end of it's cycle
<Theo_> i meant 6.6 then
<Theo_> do you think i should download the alternate or the desktop cd?
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay. I still have one system I need to upgrade from 6.06 here. It works great for me,
<charlie-tca> download the ppc version from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/ or another mirror
<Theo_> yeah, i was looking there
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I always use the alternate cd myself
<charlie-tca> It seems to work better for me
<Theo_> hmm
<Theo_> its much faster
<charlie-tca> Yes, I agree
<Theo_> do you think it would be slow on 384mb?
<charlie-tca> I only have 256 on the system using it
<Theo_> what i mean is, do you think the desktop cd will be slow booting on 384mb
<charlie-tca> It's a little slow, but faster than Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't know about the desktop cd
<Theo_> i will just get both and try both
<Theo_> i bought the ibook for $150 on ebay and an 120gb hdd i can'y t wait to try it!
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a good deal. Good luck with it, and don't forget, the help wiki and the forums are good for answers, too
<Theo_> thanks
<charlie-tca> Hope it helped
<Theo_> yeah, i understand it better now
 * charlie-tca :)
<Theo_> when it arrives i will see how it goes with dualbooting mac 10.3
<charlie-tca> That should work, too
<Theo_> i had to illegally download mac 10.3 because it doesn't come with it!
<Theo_> i mean it doesnt come with the cds
<Theo_> do you know if backtrack is in ppc? (slax)
<charlie-tca> I don't
<Theo_> anyway if slax is only intel i can get aircrack-ng for getting into wifi networks
<Theo_> bye bye
<charlie-tca> bye and good luck
<abracadabra> hola
<zoredache> !hi | abracadabra
<ubottu> abracadabra: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<abracadabra> i need help
<wrtpeeps> hey guys, anyone know a good dvd burner to burn dvd movies (VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS) folders
<zoredache> if you have a question then please ask it.  If somebody knows the answer and is available they will answer
<abracadabra> i have xubuntu and win xp, i need to see the win's folders when xubuntu runs, thanks
<zoredache> !ntfs | abracadabra
<ubottu> abracadabra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<zoredache> !ntfs-3g | abracadabra
<ubottu> abracadabra: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<abracadabra> ok, thx
<zoredache> good luck
<zoredache> feel free to ask if some of the steps isn't clear
<abracadabra> hey men, thanks
<abracadabra> problem solved
<abracadabra> need i antivir program in xubuntu?
<abracadabra> i think i don't have
<zoredache> generally you don't need anti-virus software on linux
<abracadabra> what are de non generally surposes?
<zoredache> if you are running a file-server that lots of un-trusted windows clients will be using.  If you are running an email server.
<pleia2> abracadabra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<abracadabra> ok, i'am a home user only
<zoredache> if you really think you need one the avscan and clamav packages are what you would want to install
<abracadabra> ok, thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<nikolam> abracadabra, zou can install clamtk and zou can scan windows-related files with it.
<abracadabra> thx
<abracadabra> i'm reading about it
<TheMinister> hi all, i'm having problems with ndiswrapper- my wifi usb dongle is not working with it, and the ndiswrapper -l command does nothing
<TheMinister> anybody seen this happen before, and any ideas why?
<csh> hello, i use xubuntu 8.04 and everytime i start the graphical part my internet connection dies on me
<csh> without gdm starting i can connect on commandline just fine
<csh> anyone have any idea what's up?
<xubuntu-help> i need some help! my pc keeps BEEPING O_O
<xubuntu-help> its really annoying
<xubuntu-help> whats the easiest way to stop it under xubuntu??
<xubuntu-help> its like beeping every second
<csh> at what point does it start beeping?
<xubuntu-help> logging in
<xubuntu-help> thats when it starts
<xubuntu-help> its really annoying
<xubuntu-help> and i am in a public room here
<xubuntu-help> :(
<csh> i am not very familar with xubuntu, i'm sorry
<xubuntu-help> is there a standart terminal way to stop it?
<csh> you could try killing programms until you find the culprit
<edvard> hey
<edvard> what are you trying to stop?
<xubuntu-help> the beeping
<xubuntu-help> i found a way
<xubuntu-help> xset b off
<xubuntu-help> thanks for your help anyway :)
<xubuntu-help> cu guys
<edvard> ah the beeping
<edvard> isn't that something in the bash profile you can turn off?
<edvard> oops he's gone
<edvard> setterm -blength 0
<edvard> in $HOME/.bash_profile
<Freddy2> hi
<zoredache> hello
<Freddy2> after checking the package list i've seen a lot of xserver-xorg-video-* (ati, i810,..), and when marking any of them for being removed (i only need the mga one) all them pretend to remove also xserver-xorg-video-all
<Freddy2> should i really remove this package?
<zoredache> I believe you can remove it, yes.  May I ask why you are trying?
<zoredache> unless you are trying to fit on a really small drive it seems like it would be a wasted effort
<Freddy2> i was simply trying to remove unused packages.. but the drive is medium sized
<Freddy2> there's no true space problem there
<zoredache> If it was me, then I wouldn't do it.  Removing packages imply to recover drive space doesn't make much sense if you have free space
<zoredache> plus, what happens in six months when you swap video cards, or what to put this drive into another computer?
<Freddy2> i doubt that.. this is my slave computer, it's managed remotely, and is only dedicated to manage downloads and this kind of stuff
<thinkmassive> isn't ﻿xserver-xorg-video-all just a blanket package that automatically includes all the video drivers?
<thinkmassive> I don't see why you couldn't just keep the one that you need
<zoredache> thinkmassive: it is...   I am just arguing against removing too much of what you think you don't need
<zoredache> that and spending lots of time trying to figure out if you can delete things that aren't doing anything other then taking up a small portion of your drive
<Freddy2> that's the idea.. i've seen a lot of different xservers, and i only need one.. in fact sometimes i use vnc, so i don't know if even the matrox one is currently needed.. but this one can be left, maybe someday i have to plug the monitor again xD
<zoredache> Personally I would spend more time on trying to remove any un-needed services from being loaded
<Freddy2> right now my services list looks fine, i think
<zoredache> so the question is, if this is just for downloads, could you drop the gui completely and use the cli tools?  You would free up a lot of disk space with no gui
<MacGyverNL> The USB mouse on this Xubuntu is still *way* too fast even on the slowest setting.
<Freddy2> i can't live without azureus :)
<MacGyverNL> How can I change it to go even slower?
<Freddy2> still have too many anime series waiting to be downloaded xD
<zoredache> bittornado running inside gnu screen has always been enough for me
<Freddy2> i could also use text-only programs for web and irc downloads, but i prefer the graphical versions
<Yud_Zroc> good evening everyone
<Myrtti> nini
<Yud_Zroc> i have a dilema does the xubuntu package come with a tool to help configure diaup
<zoredache> I know wvdial is installed, but I am not sure what or if there is a gui to control it
<Yud_Zroc> gui idc about
<Yud_Zroc> i prefer terminal
<Yud_Zroc> tyvm for ur help
<thinkmassive> Yud_Zroc: what have you tried so far?
<thinkmassive> are you using a usb modem that works on the cell network or an old analog modem?
<Yud_Zroc> pci
<Yud_Zroc> and it is detected in the lpc
<thinkmassive> oh ok, have you tried "man wvdial.conf" ?
<Yud_Zroc> but i think it may be the config...i prolly didnt do it right
<thinkmassive> are you trying to use wvdial?
<Yud_Zroc> i am going to....its for my gf....
<Yud_Zroc> i was using the network config thingy before and it dont work toowell
<thinkmassive> I can't tell you what settings to use for your modem, but I think you can configure it all through wvdial.conf
<thinkmassive> this looks like it might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480717
#xubuntu 2008-07-08
<Aquina> Has anyone experience with programs like XawTV or TVtime? Can someone suggest me an app for usage with my old analog Pinnacle PC TV Sterio card?
<genelyk> plop
<zonkers> hello
<genelyk> Hi
<zonkers> i have a beef with the xubuntu wireless gui
<zonkers> i was finally able to get wireless working with CLI but not with the gui. who would need to know this information?
<homebrewcider> read somewhere to get my walkman mounted to use pmount, worked okay but every time i attached it, it got mounted in another directory in /media. Now i have numerous folders there, sdc1 through to sdj1, all with a created by pmount document in it
<zoredache> I don't know anything about pmount, but the obvious question is.  Are you unmounting things correctly?
<homebrewcider> thought I did, this happened yesterday, but doing the umount command says nothing is mounted
<homebrewcider> ok, I just did it again, it seems to have started from sdc1 again, instead of tacking it on the end
<homebrewcider> and making it sdk1
<homebrewcider> it seems i wasn't unmounting it
<homebrewcider> because i unmounted it then, reattached and it was sdc1 again
<homebrewcider> ok, so my bad BUT
<homebrewcider> how do I get rid of these redundant entries?
<homebrewcider> and how can I get this to automount? In Xubuntu 7.10 it used to mount automatically, however, in Xubuntu 8.04 it doesn't
<cody-somerville> Hello Folks :)
<homebrewcider> how do I get rid of these redundant entries? rmdir does nothing
<charlie-tca_> homebrewcider: I don't use pmount, it is not on my system, but can you use rm -R or sudo rm -R to remove those?
<homebrewcider> rm -R  ???
<charlie-tca_> man rm; removes directories and files under that directory
<homebrewcider> sounds dangerous
<hads> It can be.
<charlie-tca_> It can be. Should be able to use the same syntax as rmdir, though.
<hads> You can `rm -ri` which will prompt you on every file.
<hads> If you are using globing (e.g. rm -r foo*) then trying with ls -l foo* first is good assurance that you're getting the right target.
<sean_> I'm having trouble with spellchecking with both openoffice and kwrite. I just need to write an essay but both don't seem to have english spellchecking functionality
<sean_> i have even downloaded aspell, but i can't integrate it into either program
<homebrewcider> so what would be the command to remove /media/sdc1 ?
<homebrewcider> never mind
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> how can I get this mp3 player to automount? In Xubuntu 7.10 it used to mount automatically, however, in Xubuntu 8.04 it doesn't
<homebrewcider> hey there, got cut off before, Xubuntu 7.10 used to auto mount my sony walkman mp3 player, 8.04 does not, and i have no idea what to do, please help.
<giacomo_> hey folks, quick linux newbie question: from Terminal, how do I edit xorg.conf with admin priveleges?
<cody-somerville> giacomo_, append sudo to your command
<cody-somerville> so: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cody-somerville> running the following will auto-generate it for you: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<giacomo_> thanks, I didn't know what the default editor was for xubuntu!
<giacomo_> (nano)
<giacomo_> Cheers!
<zoredache> vi is available too if you like that better
<giacomo_> I'll try both, thanks
<zoredache> if you have never used either before use nano...  Vi has an insanely steep learning curve
<giacomo_> how do I save changes in vi?
<zoredache> get into command mode then send a ':w'
<giacomo_> k, I'm going to use nano afterall. how are changes saved with nano? in 'command' mode?
<gaurdro> for nano save is ctr-x
<gaurdro> and there's no command modee
<giacomo_> great thanks a ton guys
<Aquina> Does someone know where logs on shutdown are saved (messages, dmesg doesn't seem to contain them)?
<charlie-tca_> I think they are in /var/log/syslog.0
<Guest78138> hello. is anyone here?
<hads> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pronto> hey hey anyone here?
<davis_> hey, I'm having a bit of trouble cleaning up my applications menus, can anyone help?
<microwaver> anyone got a decent fix on the fn keys on dell laptops (vostro 1000) ? (iam talking brightness, shutting down, starting wireless)
<fretlessdavis> hey, Im having some trouble getting old icons out of the menus... can anyone help?
<fortyforty> hello, i just had a quick question, i just installed compiz through the add/remove in the newest xubuntu but i dont know how to get it to use it
<fortyforty> ?
<holyguyver> Hello I have for some reason never been able to get Audacity nor any recording software to work on my computer in Ubuntu, so it must be a driver problem, yet my soundcard works in Ubuntu as I am able to listen to music. So is there some form of salution?
<ablomen> holyguyver, you have to set the drivers in audacity by hand, or at least it used to be that way
<ablomen> so you have to just do some trail and error with the configuration
<holyguyver> I have tried that, it hasn't seemed to change anything, but I am not talking about audacity
<ablomen> oh srry just your sound input device
<ablomen> cant help you with that
<holyguyver> Thanks anyway :)
<microwaver> anyone got a decent fix on the fn keys on dell laptops (vostro 1000) ? (iam talking brightness, shutting down, starting wireless)
<rockyrock> hi guys
<rockyrock> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<rockyrock> when i started up my laptop today i found that the Panels are disappeared!!!!
<rockyrock> the main panel ( that have the Applications and Places ) and also the one in the bottom
<rockyrock> but i remembered that yesterday i was missing with the keyboards, so is there any key(s) that makes the panels disappear????
<rockyrock> and how can i retrieve the panels?
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: try renaming the ~/.config folder and then logging out and back in...
<rockyrock> sorry but how can i do that?? i'm new to ubuntu!
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: well, there are several ways...
<rockyrock> oki...
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: one way would be to open your file-manager (thunar) and then go to View --> show hidden files (or press ctrl+h) then select the .config folder and rename it.
<Odd-rationale> or you can execute "mv -r ~/.config ~/.config.bak"
<rockyrock> where can i find the config folder???
<rockyrock> in wich directory?
<Odd-rationale> in your home dir
<Odd-rationale> ~ or /home/<your_username>
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: also, note the "."
<rockyrock> oky i found it
<rockyrock> rename it for what??
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: rename it to like ".config.bak"
<rockyrock> i did it and I'm rebooting the computer now
<Odd-rationale> no just log out...
<rockyrock> :( i did it!
<Odd-rationale> you do not need to reboot. this is not windows... :P
<rockyrock> this is great to hear that!
<Odd-rationale> only need to reboot when you do a kernel update or something...
<rockyrock> thnx for the tip!
<rockyrock> the computer has loged in but nothing changes, only the background!
<rockyrock> no panels!
<Odd-rationale> hmm.
<rockyrock> now i have two .config folders
<Odd-rationale> try removing both...
<rockyrock> and then log out?
<Odd-rationale> yeah
<rockyrock> ok
<rockyrock> nothing!
<rockyrock> now i have only one
<rockyrock> should i remove the xubuntu and reinstall it again?
<Odd-rationale> no...
<Odd-rationale> can you right click the desktop and get a menu?
<rockyrock> yes
<rockyrock> but i can't make a SELECTION using the left click!
<rockyrock> i mean on the desktop
<rockyrock> only on the desktop
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: ok. so when you right-click the desktop, go to settings --> panel
<rockyrock> there is no "Settings"! there is only Desktop settings
<rockyrock> and in the Desktop settings there is no Panel
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: is that computer connected to the net?
<rockyrock> no
<rockyrock> i installed xubuntu two days ago
<rockyrock> and i haven't connected to the net since then
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: ok. well let's try removing some more config files... try this command in terminal "rm -rf ~/.config ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2_private/ ~/.local"
<rockyrock> i did that and i logged out and logged in again, but nothing happend!
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: that is strange... try "sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-desktop"
<Odd-rationale> rockyrock: wait. you have to internet...
<rockyrock> no i don't have
<Odd-rationale> yeah, so that wouldn't work...
<Odd-rationale> i am very surprised that doesn't work...
<Odd-rationale> well, i have to head off to work pretty soon... sorry i couldn't help more...
<rockyrock> look i might knew the problem. Yesterday i connected the laptop into a 19inch LCD monitor and the desktop appear too short on the LCD cuz my Video card is too old 32MB INTEL. So i think the laptop got confuzed!
<rockyrock> thnx for everything man
<rockyrock> can anybody tell me how can i change the resoluation of the screen cuz that might work
<rockyrock> guys i have a problem that the main panels disappeared
<rockyrock> what should i do to retrieve them?
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<rockyrock> TheSheep, thanks man it works great
<rockyrock> TheSheep, do u know why they disappeared??
<rockyrock> TheSheep, anything wrong with my computer or a bug or something???
<TheSheep> rockyrock: there are some bugs in the panel that make it crash sometimes
<rockyrock> TheSheep, how about fixing them???
<TheSheep> rockyrock: excellent idea, we didnt think about it, thanks, that surely helps!
<rockyrock> TheSheep, is it going to crash a lot?
<rockyrock> :)))
<TheSheep> rockyrock: onlyif you were naughty
<rockyrock> WOW!
<rockyrock> guys plzz i searched the internet for a PCI dialup modem that works on Ubuntu or xubuntu but i didn't find. Can anybody give me some
<Blackfield> Can someone help me?
<cody-somerville> not anymore :S
<stephane> I've install compiz but I've no border !!!
<xubuntu-user-hel> hi. i've got a problem: i need to change the color depth in order that the graphics card of this computer is able to set a higher screen resolution. how do I do that?
<xubuntu-user-hel> may any1 help me on that? in some windows i can't even see the okay button :-(
<xubuntu-user-hel> hm i gotta go
<xubuntu-user-hel> cu guys
<kiadriver> Anyone know how to determine the video driver that xorg is using?
<kiadriver> Seems that xorg.conf is now generated on the fly and doesn't list the driver
<zoredache> hrm... that is an interesting question.  But I don't know the answer.  You might see if glxinfo tells you anything
<arf`> kiadriver, zoredache : take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
#xubuntu 2008-07-09
<Shaba1> hello anyone at the keys here
<Shaba1> I lost the botton and top panels when I powered off how do I get them back
<KEAL> why won't my damn computer start
<KEAL> o.O
<KEAL> ?
<zoredache> Shaba1: try running 'xfce4-panel'  press alt-f2 to get a run dialog box
<zoredache> KEAL: because it is broke...  Perhaps you would like to elaborate?
<KEAL> keeps saying either kernel panic or doesnt do anything after finishing trace
<zoredache> and?  Is this a new install, are you booting from the livecd?  Did you update the kernel, did you add a driver?
<KEAL> btw the bios has dead flash
<KEAL> i installed the os from a new iso 3 days ago
<KEAL> ever since today it won't start xubuntu
<zoredache> if it was working 3 days ago, what has changed?  Did you add/remove anything?
<KEAL> it's just a crappy computer
<KEAL> how do i get it to progress beyond trae
<KEAL> how do i get it to progress beyond trace
<KEAL> there is a nonfunctional prompt
<KEAL> just a blinking curso
<KEAL> just a blinking cursor
<KEAL> that doesn't respond
<zoredache> you probably have read what it is telling you, and search for that error message on google or something
<KEAL> there is no error
<KEAL> took me 15 minutes just to get it to stop saying kernel panic
<KEAL> :(
<zoredache> try booting off the cd again.  Try running something like the memory diagnostic...
<KEAL> brb moving that computer into here -.-
<KEAL> ok got computer in here
<KEAL> once it is working i can use the mirc i have installed on xubuntu
<KEAL> ok i have no f'ing clue what the f my computer is doing
<KEAL> use the 'up' and 'down' keys to select which entry is highlighted.
<KEAL> press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the
<KEAL> commands before booting, or 'c' for a command-line
<KEAL> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<KEAL> that is what is on the screen along wih an extended ascii gui
<KEAL> the list is empty
<KEAL> it's highlighting a blank line with and arrow pointing right on the right end
<KEAL> what the heck do i do now?
<KEAL> it has never done this before
<zoredache> have you tried booting off the cd yet?
<KEAL> how do i know which cd? my friend never labeled them
<KEAL> and i am out of blank cd's
<Shaba1> I thin that did is zoredache I am rebooting right now to be suer
<Shaba1> sure
<KEAL> should i just pop in a cd and see what happens until i find the right one?
<KEAL> the hdd is formatted with xubuntu etc
<KEAL> it shouldn't pop this up
<zoredache> KEAL: trying cds shouldn't hurt anything
<KEAL> it should go to xubuntu after it boots
<KEAL> it's not even listening to my keyboard now -.-
<hads> Sounds broken
<KEAL> kernel panic
<KEAL> [   15.488622] Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle Task!
<KEAL> then it froze
<Shaba1> thank zoredache
<Shaba1> I will be back
<KEAL> [   15.488622] Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<zoredache> KEAL:  and that is when you tried booting from a cd?
<KEAL> that rather
<KEAL> i have no idea what the hell it is trying to do
<KEAL> the bios doesn't even have functional flash
<zoredache> KEAL: if you don't know what is doing, then turn it off, and put the cd in and try to boot from it...
<zoredache> if your flash is really, truly fried though you may have to accept that there is nothing you can do
<KEAL> Starting up...
<KEAL> Loading, please wait...
<KEAL> /init: .: 24: Can't open /conf/arch.conf
<KEAL> [   16.173465] Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<KEAL> then it froze again
<aro> g
<KEAL> btw the pins on the pentium 4 are really short
<KEAL> SOCKET 476 i think or 478
<KEAL> i think it is an act of God that the machine runs at all
<KEAL> ok it booted off cdrom
<KEAL> i attempted to test cd for defects and it did kernel panic again -.-
<KEAL> keeps saying kernel panic -.-
<hads> Your hardware is broken
<zoredache> I would guess that is is about 95% likely you have a hardware failure of some sort.  Possibly having to do with your trashed flash, or maybe something to do with the ide controller
<KEAL> either that or rebooting on it's own
<KEAL> :(
<KEAL> f this
 * KEAL goes to the garage to start anew on a new machine i have laying around
<KEAL> ok God is seriously f'ing with my head today
<KEAL> i was just in the garage and the wrong case was on the other computer
<KEAL> i go out again and the right one is on it
<zoredache> !language | KEAL
<ubottu> KEAL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xaer0> hallo
<zoredache> xaer0: hello
<xaer0> ive been using *buntu for about 3 years.. after playing around with openSUSE, Ubuntu, Fedora, GoblinX, Puppy Linux, and Slackware... Xubuntu beat all of em for me :L)
<zoredache> great :)
<xaer0> ive been thinking of getting more involved into the Xubuntu Community.. since my first dealings with a P2 350Mhz, a P3 800Mhz.. xubuntu work great
<xaer0> hell even on this 1.8Ghz Semperon 3000+, 1GB 800Mhz RAM.. Xubuntu rules
<xaer0> (overclocked my processor from 1.6 to 1.86Ghz)
<xaer0> i want to make some artwork for icons and wallpaper... but most my experance is a Paint Shop Pro 9
<xaer0> this new project lead for Xubuntu... oh man reading his Strategy Document. Smart Man !!
<TheSheep> he does good work :)
<xaer0> i see his launchpad is very active o_O more than me... i just help out in Fluxbuntu with Questions
<xaer0> i dont have enof time to learn programming.. i love video/audio editing and making images
<TheSheep> xaer0: have you tried medibuntu?
<xaer0> i liked Ubuntu Studio more
<xaer0> i just used WINE for my Fruitty Loops Studio
<xaer0> and XVidcap for screen capture
<xaer0> my girlfriend and i are trying to get some Video Game reviews up
<TheSheep> cool
<TheSheep> btw, you know gamelibrewiki.org?
<xaer0> nope
<xaer0> i an old school gamer... any thing from n64 and before
<xaer0> i mostly run Emulators in WINE.. i still have WinXP install for MAME32++ and other emulators that arent ported to Linux like Magic PC Engine
<TheSheep> xaer0: emulators in wine? there are native ones for most platforms...
<xaer0> not the most supported or well made
<TheSheep> xaer0: which platforms do you miss?
<xaer0> N64, MAME, and TG-16... all have to have a GUI
<xaer0> i dont like gaming with Command Line :(
<TheSheep> no idea what tg-16 is, there are several graphical mame frontends and there is mupen64 for n64, no idea how good it is though
<xaer0> the Turbo-Grafx 16 .. the first ever 16 bit system ever created. released in 1989 in the US and 1986 in Japan
<xaer0> oh check this http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2008/07/07/ubuntu-at-best-buy/
<xaer0> best buy now carried Ubuntu :)
<xaer0> *carries
<xaer0> well off to watch Hells Kitchen.. laters.. maybe ill get around to making images and logos for Xubuntu soon :L)
<KEAL> test
<KEAL> nearly electrocuted myself just now
<KEAL> spilled a soda on a mess of cables
<madchaz> hey all. having a prob with an old laptop. Installed xubuntu on it and now it stays stuck at loading manual drivers when I boot
<madchaz> specs: P2 266Mhz. 192Mgs of ram. Builtin graphic (intel, I think)
<madchaz> used to run gentoo on it, but got tired of updates taking 4 days to compile ;-)
<madchaz> anyone as an idea?
<mgroman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mgroman> all: ^
<madchaz> well, I am trying to get my laptop to boot past 'loading manual drivers'. How do I do that? (how is that?)
<madchaz> nice chanel. shitload of people, not one helpfull one
<lc2> nice nick dos4gw
<dos4gw> thanks!
<lc2> :D
 * lc2 drops pin
<Yud_Zroc> how do u make an sd card bootable
<Chaz> Hello, I was wondering If there is anything wrong with this setup? I was given a Windows Box via remote desktop to make a CoD server for our clan. I really prefer the Linux environment so I installed a Virtual Installation of Xubuntu and plan on running the CoD server from there. Is there anything wrong with this?
<lc2> no
<lc2> not that i see
<lc2> though that depends on how well your virtualisation software plays with remote desktop
<lc2> your = the
<Chaz> if they ask me why I did this, am I right in saying that linux is a more reliable server, especially when this windows server has to be running in gui?
<Chaz> and more efficient*
<Chaz> lc2: am i right?
<lc2> well
<Chaz> uh oh :P
<lc2> it's only going to be as reliable as the windows box and the virtualisation software
<Chaz> huh
<Chaz> whoopss.....g2g
<Chaz> thx for your input lc2
<lc2> kay
<piju> hello
<piju> i got problem here
<piju> my browsing become slow
<piju> http://pastebin.ca/1066334
<piju> this is my firewall script
<KEAL> piju ?
<piju> ?
<zoredache> debugging iptables rules is kinda off-topic here.  I would suggest checking #iptables, or maybe #ubuntu-server...
<zoredache> as a general reccomendation, why not do a tcpdump, or fire up etheral and see if you can see what is going on
<zoredache> if enabling the firewall makes something slow it usually means you are blocking something.  In tcpdump you'll often see something trying to retransmit the same packet several times
<zoredache> another option would be to simple start clean and just add in one rule at a time, and test after each change
<zoredache> btw, is that firewall something you wrote yourself from scratch, or did you use something to generate it?
<hads> Do yourself a favour and use something to generate it if you aren't already.
<Cuhar2_> hello
<Cuhar2_> anyone is having problems with localization? I have xubuntu with the packages for spanish, but firefox is in english...
<Cuhar2_> also the menus when exiting are not translated...
<microwaver> anyone have any experience setting up a xubuntu startupsound?
<TheSheep_> microwaver: in the login window settings
<microwaver> TheSheep_, Hello sheepy, where can I find it in the GUI
<microwaver> (native gnome user here :| :p)
<SlidinZ> ? :p
<TheSheep_> microwaver: in setting submenu
<TheSheep_> it's the same gui as in gnome
<TheSheep_> or you can start it from terminal with sudo gdmsetup
<microwaver> the terminal thing works, I can't seem to find it in the xcfe desktop gui (don't have the gnome one anymore)
<TheSheep_> microwaver: settings->login window
<microwaver> TheSheep_, Thank you
<microwaver> TheSheep_, can't seem to find a sound option in gdmsetup
<microwaver> nvm
<microwaver> TheSheep_, Do you know what those 'buttons' on the left hand side of applications are ? with th O in it?
<TheSheep_> microwaver: "stick", they make the window visible on all workspaces
<microwaver> TheSheep_, handy, love xubuntu so far, just one downside :P
<TheSheep_> microwaver: you can customize which buttojns are visible and where in the window manager settings
<microwaver> TheSheep_, no multiple dorpping / dragging on desktop
<TheSheep_> microwaver: yeah, I don't keep anything on the desktop, it's cleaner
<microwaver> TheSheep_, Mostly I download from FF straight to Desktop
<microwaver> and somethimes when I unrar/zip things it gets clutterd
 * cody-somerville nods.
<TheSheep_> microwaver: you can open the Desktop directory in your home dir
<microwaver> any news on 'fixes' on that ? or reasons why it won't work in xfce and it does in gnome
<microwaver> I know sheep. but my lazyness makes me do more work than I wouldn't be doing when i'm not lazy :
<TheSheep_> microwaver: it will be fixed in next version of thunar
<pronto> hello :)
<microwaver> thunar is the nautilus of xcfe right ? :p
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/windowshots/07_09_08_06:33:30window.png odd, error :o
<JannoTT> Is there a way to add keyboard shortcut to System monitor?
<microwaver> JannoTT,
<microwaver> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Shortcuts
<JannoTT> Dont have that "shortcuts" button on settings manager. :/
<microwaver> no
<microwaver> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<microwaver> sorry :)
<daurn> hey
<JannoTT> now i got it. Thanks
<daurn> Disk Managment in my panel menu isn't runnign as root
<daurn> how do I fix it?
<JannoTT> Nice! Ctrl and numlock del button now makes system monitor pop-up.
<microwaver> daurn, not sure what you're plannign to do
<daurn> microwaver: when I goto Applications -> System -> Disk Management, it says I do not have permissions, and to run as root
<daurn> I would think I need to edit the command to add gksu infront of the command being called?
<daurn> but I don't know how to edit the menu
<daurn> when I goto edit menu, you can only change the master menu, which actually includes the main section from another file
<microwaver> daurn, you added Disk Management yourself ? did ya?
<daurn> no?
<microwaver> because when I go to Applications -> System > <there is no disk managemnt
<daurn> hmmm
<daurn> oh well
<daurn> what do I use for managing partitions?
<microwaver> you want to resize them and stuff?
<daurn> yeah
<microwaver> i've always used gParted
<Shaba2> anyone at the keys here
<kripz> What is the equivalent of Media Player Classic + FFDSHOW for Xubuntu??
<TheSheep_> kikr_: totem + ffmpeg
<Shaba2> does anyone know how I can control the apci properties of my laptop
<Shaba2> like how long it takes before it goes into standby mode,monitor off mode e.t.c
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: you can install gnome-power-manager...
<Shaba2> TheSheep_: apt-get install gnome-power-manager?
<Shaba2> I assume
<Shaba2> ?
<TheSheep_> yeah, with sudo
<Shaba2> thanks
<Shaba2> ok second question
<TheSheep_> shoot
<Shaba2> Someone told me how to get vino to start up automagically at boot on this laptop I am typing on now
<Shaba2> I just set up ubuntu on my moms laptop becasue I coudl not get her windows xp recovery disk to install without the laptop shutting down
<Shaba2> BUT Now I do not remember the instuctions he gave me.
<Shaba2> I have the script that he made in a dpaste
<Shaba2> but do not know where I put it or how I start it up :(
<Shaba2> any ideas
<TheSheep_> can you show the script?
<Shaba2> hold on
<Shaba2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23652/
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: I can tell you how to start it n login, but not on boot
<Shaba2> this is very important. Since its on my moms laptop. And trust me she will be calling me all hours of day or night asking questions. So I would rather just remote into her laptop and solve them
<Shaba2> Well for her its the same thing since I have autologin set up
<Shaba2> TheSheep_: ??
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: just put it in ~/.config/autostart
<TheSheep_> in a .desktop file
<Shaba2> Ok hold on
<TheSheep_> alternatively you could also just add it with settings->autostarted applications
<Shaba2> I am on the xubuntu side of my laptop
<Shaba2> I have vino set up that way on this machine.
<Shaba2> but like I said I forgot how I did it.
<Shaba2> let me check ~/.config/autostart
<Shaba2> TheSheep_:  No ts not in there
<Shaba2> ah .desktop sounds familiar
<Shaba2> where would I normally find those?
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: all over the place, these are launcher files
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: type 'locate .desktop' to get a list
<Shaba2> Sorry to be so dense.But working and 11pm-7:30 am shift does not make ones mind the sharpest in the morning.
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: I also don't know a solution
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: I'm trying to guess...
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: if you remember the name of the file you used, you can 'locate' it too
<Shaba2> thanks TheSheep_ i will just leave a memo for cyphase.
<Shaba2> He was the one that told me how to do it.
<Shaba2> found it TheSheep_
<Shaba2> you gave me enough hints to find where it was
<Shaba2> Ok third question TheSheep_
<Shaba2> if you are still here.
<Shaba2> I have a wifi print sever that she(mom) brought
<Shaba2> I have got it working in windows
<Shaba2> how would I get it to print from xubuntu
<Shaba2> and yes I know that is a very generic question
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: there is some documentation on it on the desktop guide
<TheSheep_> Shaba2: I'm not really familiar with printers either
<Shaba2> desktop guide?
<TheSheep_> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<TheSheep_> it's a little incoplete/outdated, but some info is in there
<TheSheep_> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Shaba2> TheSheep_:  I found this http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Print_Servers&thread.id=1021&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
<CTZen> hello! I'm lookin for help
<Myrtti> okies
<Myrtti> I'm looking for eternal happiness but I guess I'll have to wait for that
<CTZen> yeah maybe next release
<Myrtti> I hope you don't have to wait that long
<Myrtti> CTZen: let me get my crystal ball
<CTZen> yep.. ok
<CTZen> I got a second harddrive
<CTZen> fat32 format mounted at /media/diskf32
<CTZen> on xubuntu desktop there is a icon "filsystem"
<CTZen> for the 1st harddrive
<CTZen> how to add another icon for the second hardrive ??
<CTZen> ok hit that ball --> Myrtti
<Myrtti> well now. I think I've seen someplace a way to tweak that
<Myrtti> hm, was wrong
<Myrtti> anyway...
<Myrtti> do a simple symbolic link to it?
<Myrtti> ln -s /media/diskf32 $HOME/Desktop/diskf32
<CTZen> ok
<CTZen> is it the same as "Create launcher" ?
<Myrtti> not exactly
<Myrtti> symbolic link creates a link that you can use straight up
<Myrtti> ie. save stuff to Desktop/diskf32/folder/foo/bar
<Myrtti> it Just Works
<Myrtti> for every and all of the apps
<CTZen> ok... I did...
<CTZen> hey7 cannot change the icon
<CTZen> mmm... it does not shows on thunar either
<CTZen> on the left panel
<CTZen> I can see my home folder, trash, desktop, filesystem. floppy
<menovamike> Hi!
<menovamike> I have a problem with autostarting apps in xubuntu:  I put them in the autostart list, and nothing happens.  I was just trying to get the autostarted apps function to run a script by giving it "sh /path/script.sh" as the command.  Any ideas?
<th0r> menovamike, first, make sure the script is executable, second try it without the sh. If I remember right I am running one or two that are called without the sh
<menovamike> Great, I'll try it.
<Shaba2> does anyone know how to connect to a networked print server.
<Shaba2> I can connect to the admin page thru firefox using the url
#xubuntu 2008-07-10
<iilh> hi all
<iilh> i can't see my xfce panels anymore... anyone can help me?
<iilh> i already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-panel && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-session but nothing...
<leche> iilh, is it running?
<iilh> what, leche?
<leche> iilh, is the process running?
<leche> xfce4-panel
<iilh> ahh
<iilh> i see, wait
<iilh> no
<iilh> the only xfce-related running is xfce-mcs-manage
<iilh> leche
<leche> iilh, so just run xfce4-panel and see what happens
<iilh> ok i try
<iilh> ok worked! :)
<leche> iilh, hehe
<iilh> thanks :)
<leche> yw
<iilh> ehm, now is disappeared
<iilh> when i've closed the terminal
<leche> ofc
<leche> run it with alt + f2
<iilh> ok
<iilh> ah lol, true
<leche> i think it should autostart then
<leche> but not sure
<leche> ok, i go sleep
<leche> n8
<iilh> i didn't remembered that closing a terminal after having called a program, would close the program too
<iilh> ok leche, thank you again
<iilh> leche, only a second...
<iilh> too late LOL..
<lc2> indeed.
<iilh> LOL
<iilh> i go now, goodbye all
<lc2> bai
<rvtcadmin> hello, i'm a bit of a newbie.  I'm using a laptop my colleague gave me that's xfce.  i want to switch back to the gnome desktop.
<rvtcadmin> I tried loggin out and selecting gnome, but it said it was not installed.
<rvtcadmin> however, when i look in the usrs/share directory, it appears to be there.  how can i know for sure if it is already installed or not
<rvtcadmin> ?
<z662> does anyone know where i can find a good tutorial on setting up an irc server on ubuntu server?
<z662> or what documentation to read
<rambu1> Hello, I would like to request help changing my screen resolution beyond the max available in the GUI.  Can someone help me force the screen resolution to 120 Hz?
<TeslaTony> Are there any known issues running xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop (or any other remixes) together?
<lc2> there shouldn't be
<TeslaTony> I like to install Xubuntu alongside other DEs, any a problem of some sort usually crops up immediately afterwards
<ocs__>  hi. how can i force an x window app (my_app) to be displayed at position x,y on the screen ?
<rockyrock> hi guys, i bought a USB Dialup modem and i plugged it in, but i can't know if ubuntu installed it correctly or even if it recognizes it. Can anybody help me with this  plzzz
<rockyrock> i have only dialup available
<caspix> hello
<caspix> how r u doin guys?
<deej> Hello, wonder if anyone can help - I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate CD on an old celeron laptop and it just white-screens after starting syslogd?
<deej> computer's not dead (alt-ctrl-del still works) but cd-rom stops and it just does nothing
<deej> hello?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Hey, I'm having a problem with font thumbnails
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> They're not showing up
<MrGreencastle> Is there anyway to completely get rid of the background fade/colour in the quit dialog? It really looks ugly with compiz enabled...
<vinnl> j #xubuntu-devel
<vinnl> >.<
<zoredache> vinnl: hi
<vinnl> Hey zoredache
<josh[]> is there any way to get my removable media to show up in gtk bookmarks?
<josh[]> right now they are just in xfce's places and thunar
<josh[]> (im on 8.04.1)
<vinnl> josh[], where would you like them to appear?
<josh[]> everywhere gtk bookmarks show up. eg, file open dialog
<vinnl> Well, you could bookmark them like every other bookmark, but that'll only work when the media is mounted and uses the same mountpoint
<josh[]> right...
<josh[]> well i know in gnome removeable media shows up in gtk bookmarks
<josh[]> and it shows nicely in places....
<josh[]> :x
<vinnl> Yeah I know, not sure what does that
<josh[]> i thought maybe itd be some hal daemon but thats over my head... i wouldnt know where to look
<vinnl> Perhaps you could file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com, would be a nice feature to have for Xubuntu too :)
<josh[]> yeah i might have to, i havent seen anything related to this after a couple minutes of googling
<vidd> is there a way to auto-arrange icons on the desktop?
#xubuntu 2008-07-11
<lampe> hello
<leftStanding> ﻿hi, i have a webcam and have installed xawTV, under gentoo the setup was pretty flawless, but under xubuntu i'm getting an XFree86-DGA failed request. does anyone know why that happens?
<lampe> o0
<lampe> did some one know how i add a theme to xfce ?
<xaer0> hello
<p47ch> hi all  I have a problem, when I connect my pendrive xubuntu get crash, what should I do ?
<p47ch> when I connect my pendrive before to turn on my pc it detect without problems, the problem is when I connect it while xubuntu is runing
<p47ch> does anybody here can help me ?
<Rhorse> can anyone recommend a graphical audio equalizer from the repos?
<carbuntu> can anyne tell me why my screenres went from bad to worse after updating nvidia card driver to enable desktp effects, also i frgot how to make 4 desktops show instead of 2
<carbuntu> can anyne tell me why my screenres went from bad to worse after updating nvidia card driver to enable desktp effects, also i frgot how to make 4 desktops show instead of 2
<carbuntu> omg, can anyone tell me hw to save and exit out of nano, i just edited xorg.conf
<rocko_> hello
<carbuntu> hmmmm.... edited xorg.conf and changed default depth from 24 to 16, but i'm still getting like 640 x 480 screenres, can anyone help
<rocko_> I have problem with bootup messages not showing up when I change the default vga size in menu.lst which it worked in older xubuntu releases
<carbuntu> plus, the little spray effect when i click on the firefx icon seems to have disappeared
<akatsuki> hello, i wonder if xubuntu 8.04 is exactly the same thing as ubuntu 8.04?
<akatsuki> just using xfce?
<akatsuki> in that case if i install xfce to ubuntu would be the same thing?
<ablomen> akatsuki, yeah xubuntu is mostly just normal ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed in the place of ubuntu-dekstop
<ablomen> (those are meta packages that install the default applications etc)
<akatsuki> i see
<akatsuki> i really want to give a try to xubuntu since my laptop is not that great
<akatsuki> xubuntu may run better on my laptop
<akatsuki> i will try it
<ablomen> cool :)
<akatsuki> but since im newbie, im worry about something.. usually there is a lot of documentation for ubuntu and tutorial for example the way i got my wifi working
<akatsuki> but some guy told me that the same commands lines will not work for xubuntu, that i need to change it abit?
<akatsuki> i wonder what is that
<ablomen> ehm.. well it should just work, if the script depends on some gnome apps, you can just keep those gnome apps
<akatsuki> but since ubuntu use gedit and xubuntu use
<akatsuki> another one i dont remember the name
<akatsuki> i cant use gedit anymore
<ablomen> mousepad
<akatsuki> yeah that one
<ablomen> but yeah you can use gedit
<akatsuki> i see
<akatsuki> had anyone try fluxbox on xubuntu before?
<ablomen> i run xubuntu but use gedit for my job, it works exactly the same on xubuntu as on ubuntu :)
<akatsuki> i see
<akatsuki> does fluxbux ist more lighweight han gnome?
<akatsuki> then
<akatsuki> than*
<ablomen> yeah used flux/open/blackbox
<ablomen> well it is more lightweight if you make it more lightweight, if you for example use fluxbox but still use nautilus to browse your files you wont get a lot of speed difference
<ablomen> same for any window manager/desktop envoirement
<ablomen> but yeah if you say use openbox+thunar+midori its a lot lighter then gnome+nautilus+firefox
<krox> hi all
<Yawg> i'm in the process of installing xubuntu on a decTOP and i'm stuck at "could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6..."
<Yawg> thought maybe this comes up often
<TheSheep> Yawg: first time I see it, google might know something
<Yawg> yeah i'm looking, a few people mention it but i don't see a solution yet
<TheSheep> Yawg: btw, did you check teh cd for defects?
<Yawg> yes, it said there were but i'm not using the cd anymore, i'm far enough in where i can do the rest over the network
<TheSheep> you know, just in case
<TheSheep> maybe it failed on some part that was required...
<Yawg> i burned it twice and it failed twice
<Yawg> so i figured it would always fail
<Yawg> i had to use the usb live install method
<Yawg> and i figured tht was causing the fail
<Yawg> here is the more specific error:
<Yawg> err, the line it failed on
<Yawg> dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jdawiz> anyone know why when I rebooted my xubuntu 8.04 I now get the blue background and some of the programs I had running when I restarted (pidgin and update manager) .  I do not have a top bar nor bottom and right clicking doesn't not offer any menus
<jdawiz> i had searched in forums but didn't find anything that helped me
<TheSheep> jdawiz: I don't why it's so, but I know how to fix it
<TheSheep> jdawiz: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel' and press enter
<TheSheep> jdawiz: then press alt+f2 again and type 'xfdesktop' and press enter
<TheSheep> jdawiz: then log out, making sure the 'save session' checkbox is on
<jdawiz> wow.. you the man
<jdawiz> thanks a lot
<jdawiz> or woman
<jdawiz> sorry
<TheSheep> there is no gender on irc :)
<jdawiz> exactly .. so i am not sure what the pc statement is for you the man ... ... lol
<Yawg> man means human unless it obviously means male
<jdawiz> ty
<th0r> How do you make the xfce panel assume 'normal' status...that is, not always on top of other windows
<mortal1> it doesn't seem like xubuntu's memory foot print is that much lower than ubuntu's is it?
<mortal1> i mean, with xub desktop loaded up, it takes up like 120mb vs 160 for ubuntu
<mortal1> granted, if you only have 128mb of ram that'd make a big diff, but most comps these days have 512
<mortal1> even the old ones
<th0r> mortal1, I stick with xfce not because of memory issues, but overall performance.
<mortal1> yeah I like it well enough
<th0r> mortal1, that and the fact you cannot have a clean desktop in gnome or kde
<mortal1> I think next time, I'm gona do a ubuntu install, and then install the xub desk along side it
<mortal1> that way I'll have those gnome apps that don't have good replacements in xub
<mortal1> ...and, OO.org looks funky
<mortal1> th0r, do you use the latest version of vuze?
<th0r> vuze?
<th0r> mortal1, I have done that before...installed ubuntu and then added xfce...just decided to take the lazy way this time
<th0r> mortal1, I will probably add all the gnome stuff by the time I am done. But I don't use many of the panel apps or things like that
<T045T> hi
<T045T> I'm having trouble booting the xubuntu 8.04 liveCD ... the only hints I have are the following three lines of output (truncated) "ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct ...."  "ata2.00: cmd a0/00:00:00..." "ata2.00: status: {DRDY}"
<T045T> any ideas?
<palace_music> Hi folks, newb question: when I try to open F-Spot photo manager and Banshee music player, I get error messages saying that DBUS is not installed properly. Can anyone point to info on DBUS? How do I ensure that it is set up properly?
<ere4si> I get a similar message when I use   gksu thunar /  - how do we sort it out?
<palace_music> I just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=260f4b5055f5e478d482c6f7794e1212&t=465473&page=1
<th0r> does anyone know of a way to make the xfce panel NOT 'stay on top'
<ere4si> thor:you can select autohide in its' configuration
<th0r> ere4si, yeah, but I ddidn't want to hide it per se, just make it act like a normal window
<th0r> ere4si, 90% of the tiime I want it visible, but when I maximize a window I want it to maximize, and the panel in the bottom corner stops it from doing that
<ere4si> thor:I think it is set up to be visible at all times - autohiding it is the only thing I've found to get a fully maximized window
<th0r> ere4si, yeah...from what I have found on the web that  is the design...I was hoping someone knew a hex byte to insert somewhere to change that <smile>
<cody-somerville> th0r, programs that support "full screen" will render over the panel
<cody-somerville> th0r, furthermore, the source code is available so you could patch it :]
<th0r> cody-somerville, possibly, but maximizing firefox or xchat won't
<cody-somerville> For Firefox, hit F11
<th0r> cody-somerville, F11 is full screen...not maximize <smile>
<cody-somerville> th0r, indeed
<th0r> cody-somerville, just my opinion, but unless I specifically mark something to remain on top I would expect all software to conform to the same rules
<th0r> cody-somerville, when I maximize xchat it covers gkrellm...and anything else on the desktop, except the xfce panel
<cody-somerville> th0r, I'm pretty sure it is intentional.
<th0r> cody-somerville, I am sure it is. Was jus thoping to find a hack
<cody-somerville> th0r, If you're comfortable enough, you could probably recompile it patched to do just that
<th0r> cody-somerville, that is an option...but not high on my list. Was hoping to find a quick fix
<cody-somerville> th0r, apt-get source xfce4-panel will quickly get you the source
<cody-somerville> th0r, it'll probably just involve commenting out a line somewhere or two
<ere4si> thor: from this site - http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/118643-xfce-panel.html - xfce4.2 used to have a checkbox for "staying on top"
<th0r> ere4si, 'used to' is the operative phrase there
<th0r> ere4si, don't know what insanity compelled them to remove it <smile>
<cody-somerville> th0r, I can ask for you.
<th0r> cody-somerville, no....don't want to raise any hackles
<cody-somerville> ;]
<kilonux> sorry,  real noob here, I just installed xubuntu desktop and logged in , things were OK but:  don't know what happened, I am now back in Gnome and don't know how to login to xfce again
<kilonux> I can disconnect from this session, but all I know to do is to then write "startx" and that brings me into gnome
<piju> kilonux, change ur session on gdm
<kilonux> piju:  that gives me a black screen, and I don't know what else to do with it than startx
<piju> kilonux, try "gdm"
<kilonux> ok
<cody-somerville> If any folks are interested, we're testing the candidate ISOs for Intrepid Alpha 2. You can help test by visiting http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all :)
<xTheSaintx> yo, how do i get webcam working on skype?
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, is your webcam supported?
<xTheSaintx> no, i cannot see others on webcam
<xTheSaintx> Got any fixes?
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, what model?
<xTheSaintx> wat model of what?
<xTheSaintx> Do i need to install anything to get the video fixed?
<cody-somerville> Is your problem that your webcam is not working or you can't see theirs?
<xTheSaintx> i carnt see theirs
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=194
<xTheSaintx> what post will it help me?
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, This one seems to have some useful info: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=126321
<cody-somerville> It suggests upgrading to the newer version of Skype (which is unsupported but will probably fix your problem)
<xTheSaintx> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/choose/
<xTheSaintx> What one is for xubuntu
<cody-somerville> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<xTheSaintx> kk i downloaded
<xTheSaintx> how do i install?
<xTheSaintx> its all folders/files no .exes or what ever
<nameusername> I'm wondering about installing linux for a senior
<nameusername> who has little experience with computers
<xTheSaintx> cody, how do i install the files/
<rand0m> for some reason, my keyboard is all weird.  When i try to use an apostrophe or quotation mark, i have to hold shift and push the ¨ button like 3 times to get one.. if i dont.. it just shows up as like an accented letter like (á) <-- that´s just pressed ' once then a
<rand0m> anyone know how to get it back to normal
<cody-somerville> Ok
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, double click on the deb file
<xTheSaintx> yeh
<xTheSaintx> it opens as a file
<xTheSaintx> well
<xTheSaintx> File manager
<xTheSaintx> and its got control.tar.gz
<xTheSaintx> data.tar.gz
<xTheSaintx> debian-binary
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, Weird. Force it to open with gdebi
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, and please file a bug
<cody-somerville> rand0m,  you can try reconfiguring X: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cody-somerville> nameusername, Ubuntu would probably be a better choice for individuals new to Linux.
<xTheSaintx> cody is there any other way in getting webcam
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, Probably not. That forum post seemed to indicate it was a bug in that version.
<xTheSaintx> no, but any other programs
<xTheSaintx> for webcam
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, oh, sure.
<cody-somerville> xTheSaintx, aMSN
<xTheSaintx> is there like sudo apt-get aMSN?
<cody-somerville> Click Applications > Setting > Add/Remove
<cody-somerville> Click "all software" from the dropdown
<cody-somerville> and then type in: amsn
<cody-somerville> Check off the box next to it and click install
<RandyboY> Whats the difference between Hardy and Gutsy?
<nameusername> cody-somerville:  I'm thinking about xubuntu because it's a win 98 computer, and ram might be an issue.  Also, do you know anything about driver compatability for sony cameras?
<cody-somerville> RandyboY, Thats a tough question to answer in a few words.
<cody-somerville> nameusername, Okay. As for Sony Camera, most cameras just work out of the box as mass storage devices.
<RandyboY> cody-somerville, ok... I wasnt asking for specifics, but just to understand why gutsy isnt hardy and vice versa
<cody-somerville> RandyboY, Hardy is a newer version of Xubuntu
<nameusername> any recommendation for a pretty picture manager such as picasa is for windows
<cody-somerville> nameusername, well... picasa runs on Linux :)
<nameusername> well there we go...
<RandyboY> cody-somerville, uh, huh? Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> RandyboY, Hardy and Gutsy are just code names for releases
<nameusername> ah, its a labs project
<xTheSaintx> when i start up my PC i get this eror about xubuntu
<xTheSaintx> so on startup i have to press ESC and then select one
<xTheSaintx> But i tried to install Win XP and it dosent work
#xubuntu 2008-07-12
<Laptop125> I installed the Governor applet three times trying to get it to show in the panel .. how do I remove them when I can't see them ?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, you can't see them?
<cody-somerville> Have you confirmed they're running?
<Laptop125> No I can't see them .. the panels.xml shows three of them so I'm guessing they are running.
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, can you pastebin your process list?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, how do I get the proccess list?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Easiest way would be to type the following at the terminal: ps ux
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, Pasted it
<Laptop125> Guess you need this .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26773/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, what exactly did you type and as what user?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, also, what version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Laptop125> ps -A as the defualt user .. ps ux asked fr switches .. you want i again as sudo ?? .. xubunu 8.04 cody-somerville
<Laptop125> Sorry .. some of my keys don't always work :-(
<cody-somerville> "ps ux" should work fine
<cody-somerville> can you try again?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, I did ps us he first time :-/ .. here ya go .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26775/
<cody-somerville> Okay, I need you to do it one more time
<cody-somerville> This time, run: ps ux | cat
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26776/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Does Xubuntu ever freeze on login for you?
<Laptop125> No it doesn't cody-somerville  .. I have it setup for auto login and it always works.
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Sorry to take a tangent here but can you post me the contents of this file?: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Laptop125> Sure
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26778/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, if you do: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; what does it say?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, whats the contents of ~/.dmrc ?
<cody-somerville> and can you pastebin the output of this command?: apt-cache policy xfce4-utils
<Laptop125> cody-somerville,  [Desktop]     Session=default
<cody-somerville> Can you give me the output of ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, first one .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26780/
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, second one .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26782/
<cody-somerville> This might not be related but it appears you're suffering from bug #220899
<Laptop125> I don't use the power manager so thats not a problem for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220899 in xubuntu-default-settings "[Hardy] Xfce4 xinitrc script not executed on login" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220899
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, try the work around as described in the bug and try again - lets see if that fixes it
<Laptop125> Ok
<cody-somerville> Actually.. hold on a second Laptop125
<Laptop125> Ok
<cody-somerville> If you would, please enable the -proposed pocket and install the new version of xubuntu-default-settings
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, what's a proposed pocket ?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, you know how we have -updates and -security?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, like the update manager does ? .. if so I did those yesterday.
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, those are different "pockets"
<cody-somerville> -proposed is a pocket containing proposed updates
<cody-somerville> Once the updates in -proposed get tested, they get moved to -updates
<Laptop125> I can set synaptic to get those right ???
<cody-somerville> I've uploaded a fix for that bug to -proposed and I need someone to verify it before it can be moved over to -updates for everyone
<cody-somerville> So I'd like you to click Applications > System > Software Sources
<cody-somerville> and in there, you'll want to enable -proposed
<cody-somerville> Once you've done that, it'll say there are more updates available but I want you to only install the new xubuntu-default-settings package.
<Laptop125> ok .. hold on
<Laptop125> cody-somerville,  would that be the same as pre-release updates ?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Basically, for a developer to update a package in a stable release, we need to upload it first to -proposed for testing and verify it works w/o regressions before it gets moved to -updates for everyone to get.
<cody-somerville> So you may not want to leave -proposed enabled after we're done here and only upgrade xubuntu-default-settings
<Laptop125> Unfortunatly cody-somerville my software sourses doesn't show a proposed option.
<cody-somerville> On the "Updates" tab, it is the "pre-release updates".
<Laptop125> Ok .. got that ..
<cody-somerville> Ok, so close it and it should ask you to reload your package info
<Laptop125> Sorry I'm on a slow computer so things take a while.
<cody-somerville> no problem
<cody-somerville> Thanks for all your help btw.
<cody-somerville> Greatly appreciated.
<Laptop125> no problem .. so now do an apt-get install xubuntu-default-settings .. ?
<cody-somerville> yup
<Laptop125> k
<Laptop125> Okie dokie it's installed cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Okay. Can you logout and then log back in? After you do that, please paste ~/.dmrc and ~/.xsession-errors again please.
<Laptop125> ok .. brb
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, here's both of them .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26787/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Okay, can you do delete ~/.dmrc and then do that again?
<Laptop125> ok .. brb
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, .drmc is empty .. here's the other file .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26788/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Can you please create a new user, logout, login as the new user, pastebin their ~/.dmrc and ~/.xsession-errors and then come back :)
<Laptop125> okie dokie .. brb
<mindslant> Howdy, heres a new one.  What would I have to do and redirect to load some programs onto a properly formatted removable flash drive?
<cody-somerville> mindslant, I'm not sure I understand your question.
<mindslant> I have an EEE with about 1.5 gigs left on the HD.  I have an empty 4 gig "camera" flash card.  can I install some programs onto the flash card?
<mindslant> and run them from there
<rand0m> anyone know any recording programs other than audacity ?
<test125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26790/
<cody-somerville> test125, what is the outpout of apt-cache policy xubuntu-default-settings ?
<test125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26791/
<cody-somerville> Can you pastebin etc/xdg/xubuntu/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<test125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26792/
<xaer0> hello
<cody-somerville> Doh. I think I know what the problem is.
<cody-somerville> test125, Can you reboot please (or just restart x server completely so that gdm is killed)
<cody-somerville> test125, gdm is still using old config :)
<cody-somerville> xaer0, hello
<test125> I'll reboot .. brb
<xaer0> GDM was throwing me errors... after i installed Kubuntu
<xaer0> first was Ubuntu 8.04, then put Xubuntu 8, and then Kubuntu 8.04 ... then added KDE4 and then it wouldnt load to XServer... i had to put "GDM &" in some text file
<xaer0> even tried to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and that didnt work
<xaer0> after adding that "gdm &" in that txt file it runs fine
<cody-somerville> xaer0, did you report the bug?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, welcome back
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, .dmrc is still empty for my default user .. I deleted it before rebooting
<xaer0> ya i think i found it in a bug report somewere
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Empty you mean the file exists and nothing is in it?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, yup
<xaer0> i cant remember.. but i got Xubuntu running like a champ on this 1.6ghz sempron and on a P@ 350Mhz :-D
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, and you deleted the file? So the file was recreated?
<xaer0> *P3
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, yup again lol
<Laptop125> Wasn't much in it to begin with.
<cody-somerville> Interesting.
<xaer0> so you got a loop on a file?
<xaer0> weird
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Okay. So, lets try creating a new user again
<xaer0> what program is creating that?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, and then logout, login as them, and paste ~/.dmrc and ~/.xsession-errors
<cody-somerville> xaer0, gdm
<cody-somerville> xaer0, what do you mean by a loop on a file?
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, ok .. brb
<xaer0> loop.... like recreation or recreated
<xaer0> so he is trying to create new users?
<cody-somerville> xaer0, no
<cody-somerville> xaer0, I'm trying to verify that my fix for bug #220899 works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220899 in xubuntu-default-settings "[Hardy] Xfce4 xinitrc script not executed on login" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220899
<xaer0> oh okay
<cody-somerville> :]
<xaer0> im still new to this :-D
<xaer0> ive been using *buntu for about 3 years now
<xaer0> well Linux in general.. Puppy, SUSE, Fedora, DSL, *buntu, GoblinX
<xaer0> Xubuntu is were i started and cant find anything like it :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> You enjoy using Xubuntu?
<xaer0> well GoblinX and Puppy is up there for low system requirements
<xaer0> ya i like Xubuntu.. thought about making some Backgrounds and Icons for the project :-D
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> That would be pretty cool.
<cody-somerville> If you're interested in contributing, feel free to hang out in #xubuntu-devel
<xaer0> right now i have openSUSE 11.0, XP SP3, and U/X/Kubuntu on here :-D
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Intrepid Alpha 2 brewing! Help test it!
<xaer0> i just joined both of your newsgroups
<cody-somerville> :)
<xaer0> checking out the last one... got me thinking about my next computer Purchase
<xaer0> a IBook G3 :-D
<xaer0> use that Power PC :_D
<xaer0> my first experances with a Unix like OS was BeOS 4 back in 1999 :)
<cody-somerville> :]
<xaer0> ya BeOS too me was very fun when i started with Alternative OSes
<xaer0> i hardly ever use Windows.. at my work, Sears, I got 2-3 people in the electronics dept. to jump on the *buntu bandwagon :)
<xaer0> oh i noticed something.. Xubuntu is the only Buntu distro were you cant order a free cd with right
<xaer0> i got to thinking... how about we try this for a bit
<xaer0> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Distribution/FreeMedia/USA
<me125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26794/
<xaer0> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Distribution/FreeMedia/Information
<xaer0> something like this for Xubuntu :)
<cody-somerville> me125, woot :)
<cody-somerville> me125, Do you notice much of a difference?
<cody-somerville> me125, can you pastebin "ps ux" for me?
<me125> cody-somerville, difference in what way ?
<me125> yes
<cody-somerville> me125, It had Session=Default before
<cody-somerville> it now reads: Session=xfce4
<xaer0> that would speed it up wouldnt it?
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there an easy way to install ICON sets like GNOME or is it harder in XFCE? If so where can I get the install icon instructions please?
<cody-somerville> Also, you see that startxfce4 is used where as it wasn't before? So xfce4 is now starting correctly where it may not have been before.
<cody-somerville> !xfce-icons
<ubottu> To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<me125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26795/
<whileimhere> Thanks!
<cody-somerville> me125, "ps ux | cat" please
<me125> k
<genelyk> downloading alpha2 ....
<me125> cody-somerville, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26796/
<me125> I suspect I can just copy this .dmrc over to my normal user without problems.
<genelyk> Fedora Lite???
<xaer0> ... fedora 9. kde4 what a broken POS IMO
<cody-somerville> me125, what is the output of  ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager ?
<me125> cody-somerville, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2008-07-09 16:01 /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager -> /usr/bin/xfce4-session
<cody-somerville> me125, It appears that the biggest difference in your case is that plugging in a printer now will mean it "automatically" works.
<whileimhere> Is there a version of ubuntustudio for XFCE or is it all the same?
<me125> Just added that Governor plugin as this new user .. still doesn't show in the panel .. ;-)
<xaer0> well download studio.. then install xubuntu
<xaer0> ;)
<whileimhere> me125 I have issues with the volume control showing up in the panel
<xaer0> i was using Ubuntu Studio.. but then switched to Xubuntu :)
<me125> cody-somerville, I'm running at 700mhz with 128 megs of ram .. don't think I'll be printing .. :-)
<cody-somerville> It also looks like network manager applet started too
<cody-somerville> Did you notice that as new?
<whileimhere> I am using xubuntu I just figured rather than install the apps one by one to install ubuntu studio but I dont want to install GNOME with it
<xaer0> well...
<me125> NM was already working for me
<xaer0> there is really nothing like that that i know of
<whileimhere> ok
<whileimhere> ill do it one at a time
<xaer0> i would just install Studio .. then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<me125> whileimhere, volume control is showing here.
<whileimhere> me125 do you have to install a package to get it to show up?
<me125> cody-somerville, I should mention this was an upgrade from 7.10 fyi
<whileimhere> I find that I end up using XFCE as the desktop and then K3B, Scribus, and digikam for the most part
<me125> whileimhere, no .. just right click the panel and add new item
<whileimhere> Yeah I have done that before it just never shows up me125
<xaer0> well.. i use Nero Linux 3, Gimp, and digikam mostly
<xaer0> K3B has ruined over 4 disc for me
<whileimhere> Let me clarify that me125 it wont show up on the upper panel but will show up on the lower panel. I end up just moving it up to the top panel.
<acalbaza> how does one set up for wake on lan?
<xaer0> i lost all my Naruto Shippuden episodes.. not fun
<whileimhere> xaer0 I use it mostly to backup photos and small videos I ilm
<whileimhere> ilm = film
<me125> whileimhere, k .. I only use a bottom panel.
<xaer0> im probrobly going to do screencast and making some video game reviews with Xvid
<whileimhere> oh I also use it to play my advanced mame
<xaer0> MAME... on linux...
<xaer0> i dont like it
<whileimhere> Oh Advanced MAME works great !
<xaer0> its all command line isnt?
<xaer0> i need a MAME with a GUI
<xaer0> mostly i play SHMUPS and Fighters.. long live King of Fighters. Also WINE with video game emulation kicks ass
<whileimhere> xaer0 are you ready for a shameless plug? There is a program I give feedback on its called Wah!Cade and it does MAME, ZSNES, GFCEU and most of the other emulators really well. Its just a front-end but man it sure makes it more like selecting a game in the arcade.
<xaer0> i was playing Paper Mario with Wine and Project 64.. ran like a champ
<xaer0> windows is only installed here for the gaming LOL
<xaer0> i noticed that Linux lacks a good Turbografx-16 emulator
<cody-somerville> me125, Weird. It is working for me. It is probably segfaulting. Up for trying to debug it? :)
<whileimhere> xaer0 I just need to learn how to create DEB files to release Advanced MAME for most users.
<xaer0> it needs a GUI! thats all i can say LOL
<whileimhere> Wah!Cade comes in deb, rpm, and source
<whileimhere> xaer0 there is a great emulator for the TG 16 called HUGO
<me125> cody-somerville, I'd just like to remove it .. since I added it three times and can't see it .. Don't think I really need it.
<xaer0> not as compatible as the Magic PC Engine emulator
<cody-somerville> me125, You can modify the xml files in ~/.config/
<xaer0> or less of a system hog.. maybe i should give HuGo a try again...
<cody-somerville> me125, but from your process list, the actual plugins aren't running
<xaer0> i dont like any emulator with out a gui
<whileimhere> xaer0 I know that the developer or HUGO once sent me the updated version because the version he had posted on his site was for an older compiler. It worked great on my old p2 128meg.
<xaer0> well i give it a whirl again
<whileimhere> xaer0 I know what you mean. That why I WAH!CADE!
<me125> cody-somerville, I tried that .. but it that panels.xml shows it back in there when I login again.
<cody-somerville> me125, try editing it while not logged in
<me125> OK .. brb
<whileimhere> Sadly enough I cannot upgrade from 7.10 my USB CDRW drive dies and my wireless goes nuts
<xaer0> that sucks
<mindslant> I had asked earlier how one could choose to keep only certain programs on a removable flash drive and a friend told me, "Compile from source with statically linked libraries, copy the resulting binaries to flash drive. "...I get compile from source.  translation?
<cody-somerville> If you statically link a lib then it actually includes the code of the lib in the executable
<whileimhere> What does anyone think of the Xara Extreme prog?
<mindslant> this is kind of like star trek for me.  I hear the words and it seems like it would make sense, but I'm not sure exactly how to configure it.
<mindslant> How does one statically link?
<cody-somerville> mindslant, what are you trying to do exactly?
<whileimhere> Use the force? (sorry I could not resist)
<mindslant> On my little eee I got 1.5 gigs left which I'd like to leave open just in case.  I'd like to keep the bulk of network utility programs on a removable flash drive. ^ funny, I would if it worked
<mindslant> I know it's odd
<mindslant> maybe not really possible but it seems like it should be
<cody-somerville> okay.
<cody-somerville> I understand you.
<whileimhere> And I have no clue
<mindslant> making some headway.
<whileimhere> In fact I tried to once buy a clue but I am still clueless here.
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, thanks .. it's gone .. :-)
<cody-somerville> You can download the source for the program and recompile it and install it to the removable flash drive
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, :)
<cody-somerville> If you try to re-add it, does it still bork?
<Laptop125> Lets see
<mindslant> I assume I'll have to manually create the menu launchers
<Laptop125> cody-somerville,  yup .. still doesn't show in the panel
<cody-somerville> mindslant, yes
<mindslant> okay.  I'm willing to call this a path to victory
<mindslant> thank you
<Laptop125> Now I have to go get rid of it again .. ;-) .. thank god for midnight commander.
<whileimhere> I expect to hear superman themes playing
<mindslant> uh, what was all the statically linked talk about?  I'm not going to end up having to do that I assume
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Are you interested in figuring out why it isn't working or have I abused you already too much tonight? haha
<Laptop125> Go for it cody-somerville
<whileimhere> Is there a wet trout involved in this smacking around?
<whileimhere> You know when I pop in a cd into the USB CDRW it shows up on the desktop. When I am done I can right click on the icon and ask it to eject. Is there a way to get that icon on the desktop to open and close the CDRW no matter if it has a cd in it or not?
<cody-somerville> whileimhere, not w/o modifying source code :P
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, maybe the icon for it is just missing .. :-)
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, I'm looking at the packaging and it doesn't look like it was done correctly.... what makes you think that?
<whileimhere> cody-somerville thanks
<Laptop125> I can't see it i the panel so I was just making a guess cody-somerville .
<cody-somerville> okay
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, What is the output of the following?: ls -l /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-governor-plugin
<Laptop125> I need the link to pasterbin again
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15368 2007-08-07 07:13 /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-governor-plugin
<Laptop125> nm I gt the link
<whileimhere> Each time I see the word link I hear the zelda themesong!
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Laptop125> Ummmm you want me to do this cody-somerville ?
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, lol, well... yes :P
<Laptop125> Okie dokie .. hold on .. ;-)
<Laptop125> cody-somerville, dpkg -l yelp isn't giving me the info I need
<cody-somerville> You don't want the debug symbols for yelp ;]
<Laptop125> well is this line correct then cody-somerville  .. sudo apt-get install yelp-dbgsym=2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> You don't want the debug symbols for yelp
<cody-somerville> You want the debug symbols for the xfce4-governor-plugin package
<Laptop125> Oh .. I was just going step by step .. so somewhere i this page it tells me how to get that Hmmm
<Laptop125> Maybe I should email you my computer.
<cody-somerville> yelp is an example
<cody-somerville> You want to install xfce4-governor-plugin-dbgsym
<steven> hey cody!
<cody-somerville> Hi steven :)
<steven> does anyone know how to change the cpu-graph-panel-plugin?
<steven> it has three colors
<steven> the first two you can change
<Laptop125> ok cody-somerville  installed
<steven> the third stays blue
<steven> how do i change?
<steven> i have temp net mem swap
<steven> all color coded
<steven> any thoughts?
<cody-somerville> steven, I think I remember reading a bug report about that
<steven> oh yes?
<steven> you would know
<steven> i am glad youy
<steven> you're on
<cody-somerville> :]
<cody-somerville> hmm... I don't see anything in launchpad
<steven> no?
<steven> i didn't
<steven> thought maybe you had super-secret access
<cody-somerville> steven, Can you file a bug :)? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin/+filebug
<steven> not exactly aure how...
<steven> willing to learn
<steven> as i have been
<steven> trying...
<cody-somerville> steven, when I click the third colour, it is almost as if the button is disabled. Is this the same behaviour for you?
<steven> yes exactly
<steven> i don't like blue
<steven> it's all red and yellow
<steven> except for that one
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, now we need to create a wrapper script that will start the plugin process within gdb so that we  can obtain a backtrace
<Laptop125> I don't know if I like that word "we" .. ok .. show me you magic !
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, At the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace there is a script that we'll use to automate the collection. Just download that and save it somewhere convenient. You'll need to make sure it has executable permissions (chmod +x)
<steven> cody must be french what with all the oui
<steven> lol
<steven> cody, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin/+bug/247769
<steven> good enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247769 in xfce4-cpugraph-plugin "xfce4-cpugraph-plugin third color unchangeable" [Undecided,New]
<cody-somerville> steven, thank you muchly :)
<steven> no prob
<steven> that was painless!
<steven> now i can file bugs!
<steven> honestly the only problem i have
<steven> other than being able to change the background color for the IM windows in pidgin
<steven> ::sheepishly grins::
<cody-somerville> :]
<steven> any thoughts?
<Laptop125> I named it script .. so .. chmod +x script     ???
<steven> i am using xfce-dusk or whatever it's official name is
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, yes
<Laptop125> K done
<steven> and pidgin is black and i can't read black text unless mine is white and then my friends can't read it!
<cody-somerville> steven, pidgin allows you to tweak gtk stuff
<steven> i can't seem to find it
<cody-somerville> I think it is one of the plugins
<cody-somerville> So you need to enable it
<steven> i'm a newbuntero
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, Okay, now we're getting into something a bit more trickier.
<Laptop125> OK ;-/
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, type this: sudo mv /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-governor-plugin /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-governor-plugin.real
<steven> oh my other teensy whine
<steven> why won't my mouse stay uniform?
<steven> some apps, white
<steven> others black and on panels a plain default
<steven> sorry for the whines
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, then I want you to create the file then type: sudo nano /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-governor-plugin and put this in it:
<Laptop125> First one ..  No such file or directory
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, what is the output of /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/ ?
<Laptop125> bash: /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/: is a directory
<cody-somerville> ls  /usr/lib/xfce4-governor-plugin/xfce4/panel-plugins/
<Laptop125> xfce4-governor-plugin.real
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, I have to head home (it is gettting late and I'm still at the office!) but I'll be on when I get home which will be in 30 mins or so
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, so the first one worked :)
<cody-somerville> Laptop125,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26814/
<steven> thx cody
 * cody-somerville waves.
<Laptop125> Maybe we can tackle this tomrrow .. cody-somerville  .. I'm getting tired of standing ..lol
<cody-somerville> Laptop125, okay
<Laptop125> Thanks cody-somerville
<Genelyk> installing xubuntu alpha2 ....
<Genelyk> total time of instalation  1 hour 18 min  8.10 alpha 2
<Genelyk> firts  login = crashing
<Genelyk> 1 hub problem
<Genelyk> T_T
<carbuntu> anybody familiar with any fix to keep google earth from crashing upon initialization i would appreciate... seems to be some prob associated with graphics card driver, but i have not been able to correct the driver problem
<eca> ﻿i set .pls files to be opened with gmplayer in firefox, it needs the -playlist option with it, how do i add that? in preferences-applications nothing shows up
<hacksilber> hello
<j1mc> hi hacksilber
<hacksilber> know anything about networking?
<hacksilber> rather configuring in ubuntu?
<j1mc> a little
<j1mc> what is your question?
<hacksilber> well my network was just fine until i installed xen-server and rebooted
<hacksilber> i originally only had lo and eth0 when i did ifconfig
<hacksilber> now i have eth0 lo and peth0  and i can't ping my router
<j1mc> hacksilber: sorry, i think that one's a little beyond me.  have you checked any of the wiki networking guide.
<hacksilber> yeah i've been searching around and i'm wondering if this kernel doesn't pick up on my nic
<hacksilber> i'm gonna try rebooting into my old kernel
<j1mc> ok.  sorry i can't be of more help.
<hacksilber> no worries
<hacksilber> well it seems to be a kernel issue
<hacksilber> gonna see if i can find a patched kernel set
<owen1> can my bluetooth work with skype?
<hacksilber> does skype read your bluetooth device?
<owen1> hacksilber: i never used bluetooth...
<hacksilber> hmm nor have i
<hacksilber> try asking in #ubuntu
<owen1> hacksilber: ok. thanks
<owen1> enouf: installed bluez-utils and run idd --search
<rand0m> do i need to do anything in order to transfer music to my ipod nano in xubuntu aside from just plug it in ?
<ere4si> rand0m: this is helpful - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<rand0m> nice, thanks
<ere4si> :)
<rand0m> uhmm.. i plugged in my ipod and my optical USB mouse stopped working
<ere4si> rand0m: try plugging it into a diff usb port
<rand0m> no dice
<rand0m> i have 4 ports, none work with the mouse now
<ere4si> hmmm , if it is the system taking time to sync the ipod you might have to wait a couple of min...
<rand0m> i already ejected & unplugged it
<ere4si> k
<rand0m> because it wouldn´t recognize in amarok
<ere4si> it should do - I'd open amorak after the ipod is connected and see
<rand0m> for the moment, i´m more concerned with getting my mouse working again
<ere4si> with the ipod out it isn't working?
<rand0m> no
<rand0m> red light isn't even on
<ere4si> dmesg | tail 20 might give more clues
<ggD> helo
<ggD> i am a Archlinux user and i have a question
<ggD> could someone help me?
<ere4si> if you ask the question probably :)
<ggD> i just wan't to know the default xubuntu theme
<ggD> it looks very nice
<ggD> Setting >> User Interface Setting
<ere4si> xubuntu looks good in blue - I'm not on my xubuntu box atm and don't know offhand - give me a min
<ggD> thanks!
<cody-somerville> Murrina Dark Storm Cloud
<ere4si> there you go ggD  ^^
<ggD> thanks, and please tell me Setting >> WIndow Manager Settings
<ggD> <cody-somerville>: coud you  tell me Setting >> Window Manager Settings, too
<cody-somerville> Xfwm-4.5-svn is mine
<ggD> well, still thank you ^^
<N3tst0rm> hi community, i downloaded xubuntu iso via http://xubuntu.org/ and burned it to CD. I started my old laptop with this ISO and choose install in the menu. The PC started from the CD, but the XFCE-Desktop doesn t start. Now I am on console. How can i start installation manually?
<ere4si> N3tst0rm: what happened when you chose install from the menu?
<Rev_> hello ppl
<cody-somerville> Hello
<Rev_> any idea how to edit the shortcuts side pane in Thunar? i want to remove trash and filesystem and add my NTFS partition but i cant find how to edit it
<cody-somerville> You just drag and drop
<ere4si> and there is the right click options yes?
<cody-somerville> sure
<Rev_> nope
<Rev_> the right click option doesnt work
<Rev_> it's grey
<Rev_> you cant edit it
<Rev_> oh, maybe as root?
<cody-somerville> You can't remove the the stuff above the horizontal break
<Rev_> yeah, thats exactly what i want to remove
<Rev_> thats a pity
<Rev_> anyway, cody-somerville , do you know a good VNC client on xubuntu?
<ere4si> Rev_: apt cache search vnc will give you the choices
<Rev_> okidoki ere4si
<Rev_> thanks
<ere4si> np :)
<eustas> Hi all. I experience some sound problems. It is crackly when applications (games) use 3D rendering. However distiv
<eustas> distinct 3d tests show well performance
<eustas> moreover - the strength of distortion depends on window size - larger window - stronger distortion
<ere4si> is your mic on?
<eustas> Two examples - NWN linux client - all good in 640x480, very bad on 1024x768. Diablo II in wine - all good with DirectDraw, distorted music on D3d
<eustas> microphone is off
<ere4si> if you type   alsamixer   in a terminal you can change settings for diff sound elements - try turning some down as a start
<eustas> already tried
<ere4si> is pcm the master?
<eustas> how can i see it? in alsamixer there is master, then pcm, then front, etc.
<ere4si> do you have the mixer plugin for volume control - a right click on that will tell
<ere4si> it's on the panel if it's there
<eustas> wannable maser: Master, 0
<ere4si> try changing it to pcm
<eustas> doesn't help
<ere4si> I'm sorry but that's the limit of my sound trouble shooting knowledge eustas
<eustas> thanks for your help =)
<ere4si> wasn't much help but... :)
<ere4si> N3tst0rm: are you past the install yet?
<Rev_> hello ppl
<Rev_> any way to edit the shortcuts list in Thunar's side left pane?
<Rev_> i mean, above the separator
<steven> unable to Rev_
<steven> as far as i know
<steven> unless you wanna man edit files
<steven> i think
<steven> but as far as i know you can't
<Rev_> ok steven , thats a pity though
<steven> no prob
<steven> i was bugged for a while
<steven> rev_ i remember seeing a workaround
<steven> you could always use another file manager
<steven> you're using thunar?
<steven> :-)
<steven> cheap workaround
<Rev_> indeed :p
<Rev_> yeah, im using thunar, since its light and rather powerful
<Rev_> but this is really annoying
<Rev_> this, and the fact that it doesnt auto mount my winXP partition
<Rev_> and even , when i manually mount it, it doesnt appear in the shortcuts in Thunar
<steven> doesn't automount you say
<steven> ?
<steven> hmm i had this exact prob
<steven> fixed it on accident tho
<nikin> hy how can i set xfwm to use the windows key insteaad of ALT for moving and resizeing windows?
<steven> lemme hop on my desktop see what i did
<steven> nikin look for keyboard shortcuts
<steven> set your own?
<nikin> i didnt see it there
<steven> appls>settings>settings man>key shorts
<steven> you can make your own
<Rev_> sorry steven my X just died ;p
<Rev_> it simply restarted withotu any reason
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu meeting is now starting in #ubuntu-meeting - all are welcome to attend
<nikin> it only lets me add commands...
<Rev_> gotta go
<Rev_> see ya all
<steven> adios
<nikin> its in setting man > window manager tweaks > accesiblity... but why?
<Diskdoc> Ah, wonderful :) IRC:ing is always like returning home, somehow. Back in the day etc.
<cody-somerville> :)
<Diskdoc> Having some screensaver trouble with XUbuntu Hardy.. It doesn't switch on at all..
<steven> hmm
<steven> what is command for scrren lock?
<Diskdoc> ctrl+alt+l I think
<steven> what do you use to engage?
<Diskdoc> Just a timer
<steven> no i mean terminal command
<steven> xfce-lcok?
<steven> something like that?
<Diskdoc> I'll check
<steven> are you using gnome-screensaver or x-screensaver
<Diskdoc> Don't have it..I'll check synaptic to see if I'm missing something
<steven> yeaH
<Diskdoc> xscreensaver
<steven> OKAY
<steven> i had some serious prob with that
<steven> hold on
<Diskdoc> Can't see any xfce-lock package..
<cody-somerville> xflock4
<steven> there ya go!
<steven> cody to the rescue\
<Diskdoc> Found a bugreport that advised users to log in using "xfce" session after upgrading to a proposed xubuntu-desktop-setting 0.39.1 But it didn't help
<Diskdoc> Ok, xflock4 works
<steven> coolio
<Diskdoc> locks the screen
<cody-somerville> Diskdoc, If that worked then the workaround worked
<Diskdoc> Well I still can't get the screensaver working using a timeout
<steven> hmm
<cody-somerville> Diskdoc, can you pastebin the output of this command? ps ux | cat
<cody-somerville> And also pastebin the contents of this file: ~/.xsession-errors
<steven> you nkow
<steven> now that i thiking
<steven> how do i remove xscreensaver and have on;y gnome?
<steven> i liked their stuff better
<steven> not really
<steven> but i need an onscreen keyboard for login
<cody-somerville> if you install gnome-screensaver then it'll use that
<steven> tablet user
<steven> gnome-screensaver is already the newest version.
<Diskdoc> Pastebin?
<steven> you know what pastebin is?
<Diskdoc> Does gnome-screensaver use more memories due to gnome libraries?
<Diskdoc> No, never heard of pastebin before
<steven> i think technically yes
<steven> oh a pastebin is an editable file you basically dump all the text and others can go read it
<Diskdoc> (memory no memories..gawd I'm tired)
<steven> lol
<Diskdoc> I can do that, but don't really have a good place to put the output to make it accessible
<steven> that's what the pastebin is
<steven> it's all the output
<steven> you copy it and paste it
<steven> then others can go to the webpage and view it
<Diskdoc> Cool, found it with Google
<steven> yep
<Diskdoc> http://pastebin.com/d5c18a44f
<Diskdoc> That's ps ux
<steven> ok
 * Diskdoc has a headache due to slightly excessive drinking last night
<Diskdoc> I'm at work too so I might be slow to answer when there's customers
<Diskdoc> http://pastebin.com/d60344a41
<Diskdoc> That's .xsession-errors
<Diskdoc> I'll try gnome-screensaver instead..
<cody-somerville> Why did you run that as root?
<Diskdoc> Just happened to have a root terminal open
<cody-somerville> please run it as your user
<Diskdoc> ps ux? ok
<Diskdoc> Oh of course..sorry. "u"=user :)
<iCEifer> hello, in terms of performance will xubuntu 8.04 run the same as xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS? same system requirements?
<iCEifer> it looks like ubuntu & kubuntu no longer have an older 6.x version for LTS and offer LTS for the latest 8.x version, is this going to happen with xubuntu soon as well?
<charlie-tca> Unless you want the latest in 3d (compiz), it seems to be real close
<iCEifer> with compiz does 6.06.1 run a lot faster?
<iCEifer> or will it not even run on 6.0x?
<charlie-tca> It's not faster
<charlie-tca> I think compiz slows my system down, it takes a lot of memory for video
<Diskdoc> http://pastebin.com/d68554645
<Diskdoc> There's ps ux
<iCEifer> okay, thought so, thanks :)
 * charlie-tca :0
 * charlie-tca :)
<Diskdoc> Gnome-screensaver fails to start automatically as well..
<Diskdoc> I wonder if there's some kind of timer problem with this laptop?
<Diskdoc> Tried "sleep 3" though and it worked fine
<Diskdoc> So does the clock
<Diskdoc> Still no screensaver..
<Diskdoc> Hmm.. I think I just figured out what stops the screensavers from activating
<Diskdoc> Will need help to fix it though
<cody-somerville> Diskdoc, what is it?
<Diskdoc> The laptop here has a BIOS related problem - it keeps sending the key-event for sleep-mode although no key has been pressed.
<Diskdoc> I "fixed" it by renaming the sleep script that comes with ACPI-utils (I think it was..)
<Diskdoc> But I think the event is still being sent and perhaps the screensavers pick up on that activity
<Diskdoc> Could be a tricky one to fix
<Diskdoc> Need to find some way for the kernel to ignore a specific event
<Carouselbeast> I recently installed Xubuntu 8.04 on my system, and I am now looking for a C++ editor and compilator. I have been using Bloodshed dev-cpp before, is there something like it for xubuntu ?
<cody-somerville> Carouselbeast, hi
<cody-somerville> Carouselbeast, Are you looking for just an editor or an entire IDE?
<Carouselbeast> Entire IDE
<cody-somerville> Anjunta isn't bad
<Carouselbeast> cody-somerville: Anjunta? I'll check it out, thanks
<cody-somerville> np :)
<Carouselbeast> cody-somerville : Still there ?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Carouselbeast> This might sound kind of stupid, but I'm not exactly sure on how to install things yet, with dependencies and so on
<Carouselbeast> I downloaded Anjuta 2.4.2 from their website, and it's on my desktop in the form of a .tar.bz2 file
<Carouselbeast> How do I go on from here
<cody-somerville> Step 1:
<cody-somerville> Delete what you downloaded :)
<cody-somerville> Step 2:
<Carouselbeast> Oh right
<cody-somerville> Click applications > settings > add/remove
<cody-somerville> Search for anjuta (you may have to select "All available applications" from the dropdown before it appears), check the box off, and click install
<Carouselbeast> Oh
<Carouselbeast> Is that it ?
<cody-somerville> Yup :)
<Carouselbeast> Do I find all the software I need with this ?
<zoredache> most
<Carouselbeast> Alright, thank you
<cody-somerville> no problem :)
<jimbo> hello, good morning!!!
<jimbo> I have a probleme
<cody-somerville> jimbo, tell us about it :)
<jimbo> I have install xubuntu 8.04 but the display is wrong
<cody-somerville> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -phigh
<jimbo> sorry but i dont speak very well english
<jimbo> the display is only 800x600 and 640x480
<jimbo> my screen is incomplete
<jimbo> anyone speack spanish
<cody-somerville> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimbo> cody-somerville: thank
<jimbo> but thear no helpme
<cody-somerville> jimbo, type this command in the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -phigh
<jimbo> cody-somerville: i dont have install xserver
<cody-somerville> sorry
<cody-somerville> xserver-xorg
<jimbo> ok
<SharKii> Does anyone have experience in creating a bootable usb install?:)
<PriceChild> !install | SharKii
<ubottu> SharKii: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Do not install flashplugin-nonfree update!! See bug #247682
<Carouselbeast> cody-somerville, another question ?
<cody-somerville> :)
<Carouselbeast> Firstly, do I need an external compiler ?
<Carouselbeast> I mean, is there a compiler included in Anjuta
<Carouselbeast> Secondly, it seems to be set to American Keyboard, can I change this ?
<cody-somerville> I don't think anjuta pulls in a compiler automatically (although it does recommend it)
<cody-somerville> I would install the build-essential package
<Carouselbeast> Uh... ok
<Carouselbeast> Do I find that too in Add/Remove ?
<cody-somerville> Probably not
<cody-somerville> You'll want to open up Applications > System > Synaptics
<Carouselbeast> How would you do to install the build-essential package ?
<cody-somerville> Open the Synaptic package manager by clicking Applications > System > Synaptic Package Manager
<cody-somerville> Search for build-essential
<cody-somerville> Check off box and click install
<Carouselbeast> Alright, thank you. I am still kind of lost in xubuntu
<cody-somerville> np
<Carouselbeast> How do I switch keyboard layouts in xubuntu ?
<Carouselbeast> Like Shift-Alt in Windows
<cody-somerville> Carouselbeast, Right click panel, click add to panel
<cody-somerville> There is a panel applet
<Carouselbeast> Oh
<Carouselbeast> There is only one choice however
<Carouselbeast> en_US
<Genelyk> Yeah
#xubuntu 2008-07-13
<Theo_> hello
<lks> anyone how to configure the microphone to work
<lks> cheers
<Billll> moo
<sunaboz1>  is curl faster than wget for http and ftp downloads? or just the same
<hads> The variable is your connection, so, the same.
<sunaboz1> thanks, I'll just get the frontend for wget then
<xinooo> why only one cpu is shown in system monitor, while it's actually a AMD 64 dual core ?
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> why installed xubuntu in  64 x2
<TheSheep> Genelyk: why not?
<coldhak> there used to be a utility that would diagram graphically how disk space was used, but i don't have it since i reinstalled. anybody know of anything like that?
<TheSheep> coldhak: baobab
<TheSheep> coldhak: it's juts not displayed in the menu, should be there
<TheSheep> just run it from terminal
<coldhak> not there, but i'm installing it
<coldhak> ah, that's exactly what i wanted. thanks
<anusha> how to create shortcuts of pidgin on desktop
<zoredache> anusha: right click on the desktop choose create launcher..  In the run field enter 'pidgin'
<anusha> zoredache: no it is not coming.i want to create the shortcuts on my desktop.i tried it by using right click but i wasnt working.so what should i now
<zoredache> does anything show up when you right click on the desktop?
<zoredache> is there anything on the desktop right now?
<anusha> on right click na it is just opening the file
<zoredache> anusha: when you right click.  Make sure your pointer isn't over any existing icons
<anusha> zoredache: it is not displaying anything .it opens as if u r left clicking on it
<magic_ninja> any security gurus in here
<magic_ninja> for some reason i have two users logged in, but it does'nt show who the other user is, like they are hiding from the "who" command
<zoredache> why do you think you have two users logged in?
<magic_ninja> zoredache, because i do, its not that i have another tty logged in or a pts, its a user that the 'who' command does not show, this is what is worrying me
<zoredache> what tool is showing the other user?
<cody-somerville> Another command to look at logged in users is the users command
<zoredache> have you tried at looking at the output of 'lsof'?
<magic_ninja> zoredache, anything in particular to grep it for
<magic_ninja> dhclient3 8666        dhcp  cwd   unknown                                /proc/8666/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<magic_ninja> that looks suspicous
<zoredache> use a 'grep -v' and exclude things that you know you started
<magic_ninja> zoredache, can you explain a little more please?
<zoredache> well lets say you where running apache.   grep -v 'www-data' would filter out everything running under the www-data account
<magic_ninja> i see, so i pinpoint things running to see what might be strange
<magic_ninja> there is no way to show a hidden user?
<zoredache> If your system hasn't be hacked there shouldn't be hidden users
<zoredache> I am still curious what you are looking at or doing that makes you think ther e is a hidden user
<magic_ninja> when i rebooted, i noticed that i had two users going and the other user is hidden, i ran rkhunter and got some output about root account being enabled from sshd, and i shouldn't be running an sshd in the first place
<magic_ninja> so i'm trying to track down what the hell is going on with this mystery user
<magic_ninja> sorry about the language
<zoredache> you noticed how?
<magic_ninja> gkrellm
<magic_ninja> i had this problem on my old box,  i got a new computer a month or so ago and had no problems, then today i noticed this was happening again
<magic_ninja> at times my internet will run slow, really slow, i'll reset the connection and it works fine for a while
<magic_ninja> mabye i should try a reboot with no network and see what happens with the mystery user
<zoredache> I guess
<magic_ninja> my cpu usage randomly goes through the roof for a while, mabye i'm just being paranoid but i find it all put together quite suspicous
<zoredache> when you said you shouldn't be running sshd.  Do you mean that you hever installed openssh-server?
<zoredache> if sshd is running and you didn't install openssh-server then I would start there
<magic_ninja> i already removed the ssh server and shutoff the sshd
<zoredache> and you are certain you aren't just seeing a bug in gkrellm?
<magic_ninja> is there another program type of system monitor that will show that
<magic_ninja> i'll be right back
<magic_ninja> zoredache, it restarted with one user
<magic_ninja> and i have firestarter monitoring network connections
<magic_ninja> got an interesting tidbit
<zoredache> ?
<magic_ninja> well
<magic_ninja> i found an ipp address, and a whois returned some interesting info on a computer in china
<magic_ninja> sorry about that
<magic_ninja> well from what i'm gathering, its showing a portscan/intrusion attempt from china, but i'm no security expert, but a linux box is a sweet target
<magic_ninja> zoredache, they are coming from china and africa, i found some alot of sites that showed them as intrusion attempts
<magic_ninja> various ports, both tcp and udp
<zoredache> is your computer directly connected to the internet?
<zoredache> if you are on the internet you are going to get scanned a lot....
<coldhak> shell is complaning about ^M on the bang line, is that the \r or the \n?
<zoredache> I would guess the \r
<coldhak> thanks :)
<theeyealtering> Does anyone know the command to bring up the Places menu, I want to bind a keyboard shortcut to it?
<sunabozu> any recommended best LAN filesharing tool for Ubuntu and Windows?
<theeyealtering> Samba is the standard tool I think. Look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<TheSheep> ssh with avahi maybe...
<TheSheep> or sftp with avahi
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<sunabozu> can't make it work, samba is just overwhelming
<TheSheep> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sunabozu> TheSheep: I found p300 and it's really good, wooho java!
<sunabozu> any guide on making bittorrent work?
<sunabozu> I've tried lots of clients for ubuntu, I'm still having < 2KB/s, I've just installed 7.10
<arf`> sunabozu: 2kB/s is a sort of working :)
<Carouselbeast> Hello there! Can anyone tell me how to change my keyboard layout in xubuntu?
<Carouselbeast> And why should I not install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<jokoon> because its not open source
<Carouselbeast> And how do I change my keyboard layout?
<D--> Carouselbeast: Application>Settings>Settings Manager>Keyboard>Layouts
<D--> Uncheck the "X" option and pick something else.
<D--> As for flashplugin-nonfree, you should not install it because if you do that, all your flash content will display correctly. Ideology is more important than compatibility.
<Carouselbeast> Thank you
<Carouselbeast> worked
<magic_ninja> this isn't normal
<magic_ninja> i've been getting portscans on my comp all night
<Myrtti> hate to burst the bubble, but that's what Internet is nowadays
<magic_ninja> really?
<magic_ninja> thats weak
<cody-somerville> magic_ninja, are you the same guy that was worried about someone being logged into your computer last night?
<magic_ninja> cody-somerville, yea, i got it figured out
<magic_ninja> cody-somerville, never realized how bad it is nowadays
<magic_ninja> cody-somerville, found a bug in gkrellm though :-)
<cody-somerville> magic_ninja, whats the bug number?
<magic_ninja> not sure
<magic_ninja> when you log into another tty, then log back out gkrellm shows 2 users still
<cody-somerville> magic_ninja, and I assumed you reported that?
<magic_ninja> cody-somerville, na i need too though
<slow-motion> hi
<morslok> I have a problem with my font size in xubuntu 8.04, all the letters are too big and as a result I can't see everything on the screen.
<morslok> i just installed today on an old desktop system with onboard video, it's an hp
<Guest98084> Anybody using an EEE?
<cody-somerville> not I
<Truefire> I'm using an Asus EEE...
<Truefire> and I got it small enough with Xubuntu to have everything I need, with 630mb to spare.
<Truefire> I obviously added programs, such as Warzoine 2100, OpenOffice, VLC, Audatious, Skype, Netbeans, Geany...
<Truefire> ...and wine.
<Truefire> but it is the 4g..
<Truefire> I doubt the 2g eee is useful
<Truefire> unless you use puppy, :p
<Truefire> I'll be writing about the EEE on my site, 'http://www.easygeek.org'
<TheSheep> Truefire: you can fit a usable linux distro in 256MB
<TheSheep> Truefire: of course it involves soem heavy hacking
<TheSheep> I guess (x)ubuntu is not the best starting point for that
<slow-motion> n8
<xaer0> hellos
<xaer0> cody-somerville: you around?
<xaer0> or anyone of the marketing team?
<cody-somerville> I'm here
<xaer0> i have a thought that maybe useful
<xaer0> i just posted it in the xubuntu-users email group
<xaer0> under xaer0knight@gmail.com
<xaer0> something like that for Xubuntu.. mostly those who love Xubuntu that are willing to ship CDs out for free
<xaer0> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Distribution/FreeMedia/Information
<xaer0> so any comments?
<cody-somerville> Interesting
<xaer0> ya i thought it might be good for a distro like Xubuntu... because most of the light weight distros you have to pay for or download (some people dont have access to faster internet)
<xaer0> that and the fact Ubuntu is so popular now, also you can get it at Circity City with 60days of live telephone tech support for 19 bucks
<xaer0> or was it best buy
<xaer0> i thought it maybe fun or a good project to Alpha or Beta awhile.. a Free Xubuntu CD Program.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<xaer0> well keep it in mind i guess.. :-D
<xaer0> every idea is a good idea to someone :L)
<xaer0> well i go to go.. wanted to get that off my chest :-D
 * xaer0 = dinner time
#xubuntu 2009-07-06
<^Alita> someone sets it's start script to not executable, but before i want to know if it's necessary or not
<SiDi> it looks like it builds a database for fast searches in Synaptic
<SiDi> you can remove it if you want
<SiDi> its apt-xapian-index
<^Alita> uhm, ok, i will disable it
<^Alita> i hope next version they will develop it a little less annoying :)
<SiDi> i never had problems with it
<SiDi> i never ever noticed it.
<^Alita> i think because a- you have a better pc them mine, b.
<^Alita> b- in your pc it never started
<micahg> hi
<^Alita> on my pc every time it starts the system become unusable
<micahg> is there an app in xubuntu to control the cpu frequency
<SiDi> ^Alita: especially b : i almost never use synaptic
<SiDi> micahg: right click the applet and add the CPU Freq applet
<^Alita> SiDi, maybe :)
<micahg> SiDi: I don't see that
<micahg> is it in Jaunty?
<SiDi> micahg: yes
<SiDi> micahg: i think it was on intrepid too
<micahg> SiDi: which one: xfce4-cpufreq-plugin xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin?
<SiDi> micahg: aha, good question :o)
<micahg> I'm installed the one at .2 instead of .01
<micahg> SiDi: it seems like they just display the current setting, but they don't allow you to control it
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I found it
<micahg> it's the governor plugin
<SiDi> micahg: right
<SiDi> micahg: sorry, forgot it had a strange name
<micahg> SiDi: I goofed again
<micahg> if you click on the freq applet
<micahg> it allows you to control it
 * micahg didn't know there were more applets
<mikubuntu> guys.  trying to help my friend with his laptop.  he had ubuntu running for several months, then started having some probs that i've never had.  he couldn't log on a lot of times, said that ubuntu would fill in random letters in his username spot, etc... anyways i suggested he do a fresh install, but i'm trying to go through it with him over the phone and we're getting stuck.  when it gets...
<mikubuntu> ...to the language select page, it won't accept 'enter' to get by.  also, making some strange noises.  i'm worried might be hard drive... but even if hdd was bad, shouldn't it load up live?
<micahg> mikubuntu: could the keyboard be bad?
<mikubuntu> another postibility
<mikubuntu> i wonder if there is a possibility that the particular disk he is using has errors.  i'm having him to run pick up some other disks that i burned with another friend up there, in case thats the problem.  got an xubuntu, a fluxbuntu, an ubuntu 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10, and those are disks that i burned myself and have used for installs.  hopefully that will either fix, or narrow down the problem...
<mikubuntu> ...prognosis.
<QuantumKaos> hi how do i install drivers? in general i mean. what in kubuntu would have been system settings
<knome> mikubuntu, he can check the cd for errors, but i doubt that if he has got the OS installed.
<knome> QuantumKaos, system -> hardware drivers
<QuantumKaos> knomw: that only brings me to a limited interface that tells me to install the "modem" driver, but id like to install the specific driver of each peripheal
<mikubuntu> well, he can't even really check the cd, cause the 'enter' key not responding apparently.  he's two hunnerd miles up the road and doing this by phone, so hard to tell
<QuantumKaos> knome: cuz itz goin superslow and i guess it is cuz its using its own generic drivers
<knome> QuantumKaos, are the peripherals not working?
<knome> QuantumKaos, there is no special drivers available if there is nothing showing up in the hardware drivers.
<QuantumKaos> knome: everything is working (but wireless) so it has to be using its generic drivers
<knome> mikubuntu, has he *installed* the os or is he on the live cd?
<knome> QuantumKaos, did it work in kubuntu?
<mikubuntu> its a livecd we're trying to install from
<mikubuntu> he has previous version of ubuntu on the laptop, but having probs with it, that's why i suggested a fresh install
<micahg> mikubuntu: does the livecd work ok?
<QuantumKaos> what u mean there's no special drivers available, i checked on my old laptop's website and linux drivers are available for it, but probably xubuntu is using some generic drivers, indeed the vga is superslow, everything is terribly slow and wireless won't work even if i installed the wifi usb pen with ndiswrapper (so that mean that i can connect to the internet via lan only cuz its using some generic driver for my lan card, but not the
<QuantumKaos> specific one, that would let me use wireless also)
<mikubuntu> nope, but thats why i'm sending after some other cds that i *know* are good, to make sure its not a bad burn he's working with.  gimme about half hour while he picks them up, and i'll be back with a report.  thx for the help as always.  my favorite channel.
<th0r> I can't seem to increase the number of desktops in xfce, the desktop switcher (pager) seems stuck on two desktops
<micahg> th0r: Settings->Workspaces
<th0r> micahg: I tried that and it doesn't have any effect. Also tried editing the config file directly, and found a web article about having to change the setting in compiz, even though I only tried compiz once. None of these seem to help
<th0r> micahg: the config file does say four desktops, but only lists two names. I entered the other two names manually, but still the panel applet only indicates two desktops
<micahg> sorry, I don't have any other ideas
<erik_> hi
<erik_> i just lost my task bar on xubuntu
<knome> alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<erik_> it says run in terminal
<erik_> how do i get start menu on xubuntu
<knome> alt+f2, run xfce4-panel do NOT run in terminal
<knome> and click run
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<PsynoKhi0> semi-fresh Xubuntu 9.04 install (clean /, while separate /home has seen a few ubuntu hardy and kubuntu jaunty), the panels won't revert back to default, I've tried "killall xfce4-panel, rm -r /config .cache" in and out of gdm...
<PsynoKhi0> erm rm -r .config .cache
<PsynoKhi0> the program list (e.g. from right click) is also unusually long
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<PsynoKhi0> is the default theme supposed to be under /etc/skel?
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, the default layout (panel, menu entries, etc.)
<maduser> no
<PsynoKhi0> ok so no worries if it's empty here
<maduser> the skel dir is for something else I just don't remember what
<maduser> I believe it has something to do with building a linux distro
<_Pete_> it's the base directory which is copied to new user's $HOME when user is added
<PsynoKhi0> so there should be stuff in it?
<_Pete_> there are
<_Pete_> some minimal .files default
<maduser> those are hidden, you need to show hidden to see them
<PsynoKhi0> ah right
<PsynoKhi0> bash* and profile...
<_Pete_> yep
<PsynoKhi0> ok where do I find the default xubuntu desktop settings then?
<PsynoKhi0> quite a bunch of xfce4-related stuff under /usr/bin but...
<_Pete_> try: locate xfce4
<_Pete_> not sure, maybe those that are in /etc
<PsynoKhi0> gah for once that I used find
<maduser> etc/xdg/xubuntu/xfce4/
<maduser> all the desktop settings are there
<PsynoKhi0> ah thanks!
 * _Pete_ hopes to receive new eee 1000he today
<_Pete_> any docs howtu install xubuntu on that?
<PsynoKhi0> maduser: that did the trick!!!
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<PsynoKhi0> brb saving session
<psycho_oreos> lol SiDi, I've tried my method.. the apt-get process is now a zombie
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: :|
<SiDi> ubuntu isn't L4D, zombies aren't really useful, even for decorating your desktop, you know
<psycho_oreos> SiDi, at least I've tried :)
<psycho_oreos> well I was experimenting lol
<psycho_oreos> you put theories into the playground and let them roam around wild
<SiDi> ok so what did you do and what is broken exactly
<SiDi> i was a bit sleepy yesterday when we talked
 * knome acts a zombie
<psycho_oreos> remember when I asked about how I wanted an unified apt-get base? whereby with multiple computers running xubuntu jaunty, one of them is the main box that does all the downloads and updates for the packages and what not, the rest can then leech off that main box? You suggested to create apt-get repo server, I thought that would be a pita considering I have to generate keys and what not.. so what I did was I wanted to share /var/cach
<psycho_oreos> e/apt and make the other xubuntu boxens mount that over their /var/cache/apt and from there on install the packages like as if its on their own hard disk when its not
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: oh this
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> your idea _couldnt_ work
<psycho_oreos> the method in which I deployed was unfs3, after a bit of tinkering around, I've set the exported share to rw with uid as root (this was only to trial)  and when I got apt-get to work,. it did work with rw and what not but it freezes after trying to obtain packages
<SiDi> unless you wanted to install each deb one by one in the good order with dpkg -i in command line for each PC
<psycho_oreos> yeah I wanted to avoid that :)
<SiDi> go for a local repository ;)
<psycho_oreos> bleh lol
<psycho_oreos> I'm sure there's something else blocking it, somewhere :D
<psycho_oreos> there has to be a way.. but meh
<psycho_oreos> I'm still shaped now so I'm reluctant to go massive downloading of packages and what not
<psycho_oreos> and here's another added bonus, remember back in ibex how I mentioned there was an annoying issue with thunar/gam_server? apparently in jaunty that seems to be fixed :)
<psycho_oreos> and so has that annoying issue I bet with syslogd
<psycho_oreos> I should probably try that now, and get that other xubuntu boxen rebooted
<SiDi> c'mon, you still have dozens of processes to zombify ^.^
<psycho_oreos> don't wanna do that :P
<psycho_oreos> otoh, I have issue with the other boxen, its running as a dedicated crunch boxen but I hear beeping every now and then... I think its overheating but something else tells me it isn't
<SiDi> or theres something calling the system bip
<SiDi> it could be a kernel oops or something crashing then relaunching and recrashing
<SiDi> Did you check in its log files for some recurrent errors ?
<psycho_oreos> nothing in dmesg or in /var/log/messages
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<psycho_oreos> nothing out of ordinary
<psycho_oreos> I'm thinking of running gkrellm or some temp monitoring tool
<psycho_oreos> what a pita, I'll have to first reboot that boxen because of zombified apt-get lol
<psycho_oreos> oh well its my fault afterall, can only blame myself for `experimenting'
<psycho_oreos> in a way I suppose if its beeping because of overheating, that is plausible considering my room is already somewhat warm when its winter here and there's 3 dual core boxens running along with one lappy..
<zetheroo1> I cannot change my default word processor
<Guest13432> could someone explain me how to put the same icons i have in thunar (oxygen) also in other gnome applications like pcmanfm?
<MikeChelen> is there any way to make desktop icons run with single-click?
<Nameless_au> hi. ive just installed 2 themes from xfce-look.org. both installed ok and work, except for both themes the top bar and the buttons don't work (i think it's originally a gnome theme). any ideas as to how i can change it to what it's meant to look like in xfce?
<SiDi> Nameless_au: you mean the window border ?
<SiDi> Nameless_au: you should download XFCE themes (for XFWM = XFCE Window Manager)
<SiDi> Nameless_au: GNOME uses Metacity themes (their window manager)
<SiDi> And for the content of the windows GNOME and XFCE both use GTK+
<SiDi> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Chromium?content=107942 Nameless_au
<SiDi> example of xfwm theme
<SiDi> http://www.xfce-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=SteveD&action=contents other xfce themes here \o/
<Nameless_au> SiDi, thanks for the reply. so GNOME and Xfce use GTK+ for windows, but they use different things for borders?
<Nameless_au> just so i am clear
<SiDi> Yes, Nameless_au
<SiDi> There aren't many XFCE window manager themes compared to those for GNOME, though
<Nameless_au> yes i have noticed
<Nameless_au> thanks for the clarification
<Nameless_au> gnome might have more prettier themes, but xfce does a better job at desktop env imho
<SiDi> Nameless_au: indeed :)
<Nameless_au> is it ok to install enlightenment in xubuntu?
<Nameless_au> or is it like dividing by zero
<Nameless_au> does anyone use NetworkManager in xubuntu?
<forces> Nameless_au, xubuntu is networkmanager
<forces> s/is/use/
<Ese> hello!
<forces> o7
<SiDi> hello Ese
<Ese> i'm having a lil issue on my pc
<Ese> i have both gnome and xfce sessions
<Ese> I first installed Ubuntu in spanish, then via synaptic installed the xubuntu desktop
<Ese> how can I do for both of them use the same desktop folder?
<Ese> since gnome is using "Excritorio" and xfce is using "Desktop" as their desktop folder
<forces> choose the same language for both
<Ese> xfce is in spanish
<Ese> except for the desktop folder
<Ese> whick name is... well... desktop instead of Escritorio
<SiDi> Ese: yeh unfortunately XFCE doesnt translate its desktop folder :(
<SiDi> Ese: remove Desktop and then type "ln -s Escritorio Desktop" in a console
<SiDi> and it should link Desktop to your real desktop folder
<Ese> it says broken link
<SiDi> Ese: well you will have to live with it then :(
<th0r> has anyone had problems increasing the number of desktops in the xfce pager? I had originally set it to 2 but now cannot get it back to the default 4
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<th0r> it is the latest out of jaunty.
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Workspaces
<charlie-tca> should have the option in to increase the number
<th0r> it does, but it doesn't work. It shows 4 now in the config file but will not let me name 3 or 4. I entered those two names in the config manually, but it still only shows 2 in the pager
<th0r> didn't expect to have this kind of trouble, figured if nothing else editing the config would work
<pteague> why is it that any time i reboot my computer (it may happen when i log out as well) Xfce mutes my primary channel & turns the volume all the way down?
<Nameless_au> pteague: do you use the mixer?
<pteague> yes
<Nameless_au> pteague: do you save your session before every reboot?
<pteague> it's set to auto save the session on logout & i logout before rebooting
<Nameless_au> ok, i'm out of ideas lol
<pteague> :)
<Nameless_au> maybe ask in #xfce?
<pteague> i know kde had issues with their mixer for a while, but i think that got fixed
<pteague> k
<SiDi> pteague: what is your question ?
<pteague> why is it that any time i reboot my computer (it may happen when i log out as well) Xfce mutes my primary channel & turns the volume all the way down?
<SiDi> what kind of card is it ?
<SiDi> do you know if this happens in other desktop environments ?
<SiDi> (and does pulseaudio run ?)
<th0r> I am running xfce in an ubuntu jaunty install. I had reduced the number of desktops in the pager to two, and now cannot get it back to four. xfwm4.xml indicated the increase to four, but I had to edit it manually to add the names. but still the pager shows only two desktops
<Nameless_au> nice question, i can't get it to 4 from 2
<SiDi> th0r: compiz running ?
<SiDi> Nameless_au: same question
<Nameless_au> yes for me
<SiDi> did you use to use GNOME, and did you have 4 desktops there ?
<th0r> SiDi: no...I tried compiz one time and then never used it again, but I did go into the compiz config and change the number of desktops per a thread I foundn on the web
<Nameless_au> this is xubuntu so no, i didnt run gnome
<SiDi> th0r: and Alt + Insert/Delete doesnt work for you ?
<th0r> SiDi: what are they to do? I wasn't aware of those keystrokes
<SiDi> Nameless_au: in the compiz config settings manager, did you say you wanted two ?
<SiDi> th0r: Add / Remove workspace
<SiDi> th0r: i discovered them by accident :)
<Nameless_au> SiDi: i shall check
<th0r> SiDi: they don't work from here on the desktop,
<SiDi> th0r: is xfce4-settings-helper running ?
<SiDi> and xfconfd ?
<SiDi> you shouldnt edit xml files by hand btw ;)
<th0r> SiDi: no, doesn't look like it, not in ps ax anyway
<th0r> SiDi: oops....forgot the 4
<th0r> SiDi: yes, the helper is running
<SiDi> and xfconfd ?
<th0r> SiDi: no xconfd in the process list
<SiDi> th0r: it should be running
<SiDi> th0r: relaunch it, and i think you're good for restarting the session
<th0r> SiDi: oops again (jeez...senility is coming earlier than I thought) yes....xFconfd is running
<SiDi> xfce4-settings-editor then :)
<SiDi> and go to xfwm4 (on the left), then on the right, general->workspace_count
<SiDi> and then click on the edit button, and set it to 4
<th0r> SiDi: it is already at 4
<th0r> SiDi: but how would I change it?
<nicklas_> hello, how do i make a bin or run file executable in xfce? i right click it and go into preferences, but there are no option to make it executable like in gnome
<th0r> SiDi: found it
<th0r> SiDi: I increased it to 5 then back to 4 just to make sure...but the pager still shows only two
<SiDi> th0r: xfce4-panel --restart
<SiDi> and tell me if it shows 2 or 4
<th0r> SiDi: says Xfce4-panel is already running
<SiDi> :/
<SiDi> with "--restart" ?
<SiDi> kill it then. With blood.
<th0r> SiDi: there it goes....still only two desktops on the workspace switcher
<SiDi> relaunch xfce4-settings-editor and tell me if it shows 2 or 4 please now
<th0r> SiDi: shows 4
<SiDi> xfdesktop --restart ?
<SiDi> if it doesnt work then ill have to ask you to join #xfce cause it means i dont understand what goes wrong :/
<th0r> SiDi: it is --reload I think
<th0r> SiDi: and I do that every half hour on a cron job to change the wallpaper
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> so xfconfd is running but xfdesktop ignores it :/
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<th0r> SiDi: will take this to xfce...thanks for trying...you had some things I hadn't thought of yet.
<SiDi> th0r: i cant reproduce your bug :/ join #xfce please
<SiDi> im there too anyway
<SiDi> hi PsynoKhi0
<PsynoKhi0> looks like gnome -> KDE -> xfce isn't too healthy for a separate home partition heh
<altobelli> hola
<PsynoKhi0> hiya
<altobelli> tengo problemas para reproducir videos
<arualavi> altobelli, this is an english channel, you should try #ubuntu-es if you wanna support in spanish :-)
<altobelli> gracias/thanks
<arualavi> altobelli, de nada
<PsynoKhi0> awesome work with 9.04 from what I can tell so far
<PsynoKhi0> lightyears ahead of kubuntu in the polish department (thought they DID have quite a beef)
<SiDi> PsynoKhi0: you're gonna make some people happy ! (knome <-)
<knome> ?!
<knome> oh, heh.
<PsynoKhi0> still have a few quirks to iron out (prolly due to leftover conf files in /home) but so far, I've got a much more integrated and homogeneous desktop in a few hours than I could hope after 2 days in k'ntu
<SiDi> PsynoKhi0: were you using gtk apps in kubuntu ?
<n2diy> how would I execute the bell command over ssh?
<pteague> SiDi: sorry, working on some other stuff for work as well & didn't notice you'd responded...  it's an HDA intel ich9...  seems like pulseaudio is running, but i don't ever remember installing it...  & it didn't happen while running kde, but jaunty kde has so many other issues >.>
<pteague> ah, i see what installed pulseaudio...
<PsynoKhi0> SiDi: that too
<SiDi> pteague: sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<SiDi> pteague: its being added with restricted-extras or with (k)(ed)ubuntu-desktop
<PsynoKhi0> but like... colour that got messed up when switching theme, some themes that even got their name translated to the system's locale, sonfusing the settings manager...
<PsynoKhi0> confusing*
<pteague> e16 did it...  i was looking at alternate desktops when kde kept crashing on me
<PsynoKhi0> truck loads of annoying details
<PsynoKhi0> oh and yeah... pulse audio "mistakenly" shipping
<PsynoKhi0> never got the sound right
<PsynoKhi0> not sure I like Kickoff either
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, all menus and submenus in one window is neat
<PsynoKhi0> ut why the crap not make the window resize itseld to the list's height instead of making you scroll?? defeats the purpose IMO
<PsynoKhi0> you don't navigate horizontaly but you scroll up and down... 4-5 categories/apps displayed at once
<PsynoKhi0> there might be a setting to adjust that, but I use a computer... well, to use it, when tweaking an interface takes away half your time, it's just counterproductive
<PsynoKhi0> so I bent the K
<PsynoKhi0> 3 hours in it and I am pretty happy with my setup
<PsynoKhi0> "it" being xubuntu :)
 * PsynoKhi0 listens to the crickets lmao
<PsynoKhi0> come back! I'm done :P
<PsynoKhi0> can't remember if Dolphin's zoom function was in Kickoff...
<SiDi> PsynoKhi0: glad to see you enjoy xfce
<SiDi> and if you see a cricket, please crush its damn evil face for me please
<PsynoKhi0> moral of the story, don't let your first love go on a whim
<PsynoKhi0> OOOOOOO xfce's compositing affects conky background window too? neat!
 * SiDi thinks PsynoKhi0 will stay for a while :p
<PsynoKhi0> rather, might stay longer this time :) started with Xubuntu Fiesty :P
<PsynoKhi0> had a go a vanilla gutsy/hardy
<PsynoKhi0> can't I switch virtual desktop with the mouse wheel w/o placing the cursor on the panel applet? pretty usre it works on my x'ntu hardy lappy
<knome> PsynoKhi0, roll on the desktop
<PsynoKhi0> that's what I'm trying to achieve hehe!
<Nameless_au> where would i fond a config file that has entries like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/211575/
<Nameless_au> find*
<knome> Nameless_au, those are .desktop files
<Nameless_au> knome: where are they usually kept?
<PsynoKhi0> /usr/share/applications
<Nameless_au> ty
<PsynoKhi0> sometimes in .local/share/applications
<PsynoKhi0> I mean $HOME/.locale/...
<PsynoKhi0> argh
 * PsynoKhi0 shoots the "e"
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm.... shouldn't Wine have a menu entry in Apps?
#xubuntu 2009-07-07
<PsynoKhi0> uh "Macintosh Mouse button emulation"... why emulate 1 button when you have at 2? o.O
<knome> if you like white plastic?
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, under Mouse I have 2 devices, my Logitech and that tosh
<PsynoKhi0> just wondering, in case that would prevent me from using my mouse wheel to change desktop
<PsynoKhi0> something that hasn't changed from kubuntu though is that ufw apparently refuses to keep its "logging" setting
<SiDi> ufw ?
<SiDi> PsynoKhi0: i agree with you for wine but somehow it doesnt have one. Thank you if you file a bug for it (against xubuntu-desktop in launchpad.net)
<PsynoKhi0> SiDi: might be solved
<PsynoKhi0> NoDisplay=true <- my /usr/shar/applications/wine.desktop has that
<Nameless_au> does xubuntu gave a graphical sudo program?
<PsynoKhi0> you mean gksudo?
<Nameless_au> apt-get won't let me install gksudo
<PsynoKhi0> uh
<PsynoKhi0> gksudo is a command that's preinstalled
<PsynoKhi0> like...
<PsynoKhi0> gksudo synaptic
<PsynoKhi0> makes you launch the package manager from a terminal
<PsynoKhi0> but prompts you for password in a new window
<PsynoKhi0> SiDi: nvm wine.desktop it's not the app menu entry
<SiDi> PsynoKhi0: gksudo asks for the password graphically and doesnt damage your home folder
<SiDi> contrarily to sudo which is only for CLI apps
<SiDi> (and for apps that dont touch your config files)
<PsynoKhi0> ?
<PsynoKhi0> bedtime, bye
<coffeej> I need to install gspca to get my webcam working.  downloaded from synaptic, but what now?
<Soopa> Hello
<Soopa> I'm trying to get wireless networking to start automatically
<Soopa> nm-applet starts when I log in, but it wants a password
<Soopa> how can I have wireless start at boot?
<ron_o> coffeej, I don't know anything about gspca, however, you need to tell gspca where your webcam is, or viceversa.
<ron_o> that really isn't a lot of help, I know, but that's about all I can tell you.
<SiDi_> Soopa: do you mean it asks for your network'sp assword ?
<SiDi_> Soopa: if so, did you enter it at least once correctly ? If you did it shouldnt ask it anymore
<Soopa> SiDi_: No, I mean it asks for a keychain password
<Soopa> or something like that
<ron_o> is your webcam USB? plug it in and then run #demsg and it will probably tell you where it's located.
<SiDi_> (sudo dmesg, coffeej )
<Soopa> Err, keyring, actually
<wolfgang> what codecs do i need to download to play avi???
<wolfgang> my vlc player closes anytime i try to play any file
<ron_o> wolfgang, dowload every codec you can find..
<ron_o> that's all I do.
<wolfgang> hah thats pimp
<wolfgang> ok
<ron_o> try add/run programs and synaptic
<wolfgang> ok
<ron_o> especially gstreamer stuff
<wolfgang> yeah becasue the program i was using to play the file couldnt find anything
<ron_o> and run vlc in a terminal to see why it's crashing.
<_Pete_> or install all from medibuntu repos
<wolfgang> im goa have to do it myself... also my vls player doesnt function at all
<ron_o> I have several video players. I really like mplayer (no gui) or smplayer (gui version)...
<_Pete_> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ron_o> the problem with mplayer itself is you need to manually install the codecs.
<wolfgang> Illegal instruction
<wolfgang> thats what it tells me whenever i try to open any file mp3 avi whatever
<ron_o> try another video/audio player..
<ron_o> on xubuntu when using totem, many times it will ask you if you want to download more codecs to play the video.
<wolfgang> yeah  .. i like vls though dont know why its messe dup tried uninstalling it and istalling it again .
<wolfgang> what is medibuntu?
<ron_o> got to the site and it will tell you.
<wolfgang> yeah thats what im doing
<ron_o> it's a repository with all the stuff you may be looking for.
<_Pete_> for me after installing stuff from that
<_Pete_> everything works
<_Pete_> using hybridsystem
<wolfgang> sweet
<_Pete_> Xfce desktop + some gnome/kde apps
<_Pete_> with this http://quadcore.homeunix.net/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<ron_o> actually, running mintubuntu is better for most folks.
<ron_o> they include everything automatically for various multimedia codecs and such.
<wolfgang> whats the difference betwen linux mint and mintubuntu.. same thing right
<ron_o> well, let's get something straight... linux is a kernel. That's the core of the Operating System (OS). The media rerfer to all distros with linux kernel as a linux OS./
<ron_o> Ubuntu is just one flavor of linux OS.
<_Pete_> or better yet GNU linux
<wolfgang> damn you have a pimp computer.. my main compute is an imac g3 with like 200 mb of ram
<ron_o> xubuntu another... and then there's something like mintbuntu, which is just ubuntu with all the multimedia and other stuff already installed.
<wolfgang> yeah
<ron_o> _Pete_, yah.. :)
<wolfgang> yeah
<wolfgang> so is linux mint and mintubuntu the same thing?
<ron_o> no.. is there a _linux mint_?
<ron_o> I don't think so.
<_Pete_> wolfgang: are you totally newbie to linux?
<wolfgang> hah
<wolfgang> i guess os then
<wolfgang> so
<ron_o> mintbuntu just uses ubuntu as the base and then adds a few things to it to make it their own. Totally legit in the Open Source world.
<wolfgang> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<wolfgang> yeah thats what linux mint is
<wolfgang> its ubuntu based
<_Pete_> never tried that one
<ron_o> wolfgang, sorry. That's my fault. That's what I meant.
<ron_o> it's linuxmint, and not mintbuntu.
<ron_o> Linuxmint is ubuntu with a few added codecs and multimedia already supplied with the distro.
<ron_o> I have linuxmint setup as a virtual OS.
<_Pete_> have you tried this
<ron_o> it really looks great.
<_Pete_> http://polishlinux.org/choose/quiz/
<_Pete_> for me it gaves strange results
<_Pete_> like
<_Pete_> 1. Gentoo Linux
<_Pete_> 2. FreeBSD
<_Pete_> 3. NetBSD
<_Pete_> 4. Debian GNU/Linux
<_Pete_> 5. Archlinux
<ron_o> never seen it before.
<ron_o> Gentoo #1, it must mean you are a control freak.
<ron_o> Gentoo really sux man.
<_Pete_> I think I am
<ron_o> actually, I never tried gentoo by Sabayonlinux... but it was still difficult.
<_Pete_> since being pro programmer and doing that for a job also
<ron_o> 1. Fedora
<ron_o> 2. Ubuntu Linux
<ron_o> 3. openSUSE
<ron_o> 4. Debian GNU/Linux
<ron_o> 5. Mandriva Linux
<ron_o> it's not very useful, IMHO.
<_Pete_> which one?
<ron_o> Fedora, me thinks is RPM based. I don't care for that much.
<_Pete_> yeah
<ron_o> I don't think the quiz helps out much.
<_Pete_> actually started using linux with red hat
<_Pete_> with rpm-hell
<ron_o> when people ask me I just tell them ubuntu or one of their flavors, like Linuxminut.
<ron_o> hehe, me too, in 1999 or so.
<ron_o> bought a book and everything. What a joke.
<ron_o> dependencancy hell sucked.
<_Pete_> indeed
<ron_o> why anyone would deal with such stuff like that, I have no idea.
<_Pete_> last time tried centos
<_Pete_> couple of years ago
<ron_o> it was like that?
<_Pete_> yes
<ron_o> is Redhat still like that?
<_Pete_> dont know
<_Pete_> and wont want to
<ron_o> gawd, I hope not. What the hell.
<_Pete_> centos is something derieved from current rhos base
<ron_o> that's why I hate compiling my own stuff.
<ron_o> yup, it is.
<_Pete_> when I tried it
<_Pete_> yum was slow like shit
<_Pete_> compiling is most important part of my job
<_Pete_> and doing that also for/with linux
<ron_o> then gentoo is for you.
<_Pete_> like doing software for that rumored maemo/N900/nokia phone yet to come
<wolfgang> yeah know i now why you guys thoiught i was acomplete n00b
<_Pete_> dont worry
<_Pete_> I only started using unix/internet 1987 or so
<_Pete_> have learned something since then
<wolfgang> yeah i wasnt even born yet :x
<wolfgang> yeah  got me right on the money
<wolfgang> 1. Ubuntu Linux
<wolfgang> 2. Debian GNU/Linux
<wolfgang> 3. openSUSE
<wolfgang> 4. Mandriva Linux
<wolfgang> 5. Fedora
<wolfgang> im a debian guy
<_Pete_> good for you
<wolfgang> tried yellow dog on my imac it was ok then debian it was way more responsive
<wolfgang> and now im with xubuntu
<_Pete_> Today I just realized that there are slow computers also
<_Pete_> my personal desktop is 8G mem / top-raid
<_Pete_> so everything is blinding fast
<wolfgang> damn thats awesom
<wolfgang> e
<_Pete_> with this Eee PC
<_Pete_> it just feels so slow for everything
<wolfgang> yeah i wish i had cash for a pimp computer ... i know there not even that expensive anymore
<wolfgang> yeah i have an eeepc also
<wolfgang> what os you running on it?
<_Pete_> it had XP
<_Pete_> wiped that with ubuntu
<wolfgang> same here
<wolfgang> xubuntu though
<_Pete_> which model you do have?
<wolfgang> im gona try lxde after it
<wolfgang> the 100ha
<wolfgang> with hard disc drive
<wolfgang> 1000ha
<wolfgang> i upgraded to 2gb ram
<wolfgang> and still sometimes feels a little slow
<_Pete_> I have the same
<wolfgang> yeah its not too big not too small
<wolfgang> the 7 in is ridiculous
<_Pete_> and the PINK one
<wolfgang> thats awesome
<_Pete_> uber stupid cool :)
<wolfgang> is that the acer netbook or eeepc also has a pink one?
<_Pete_> Eeepc 1000he pink
<wolfgang> sweet
<wolfgang> also wanted to try out pupeee
<_Pete_> I am going to put some apple sticker on the back
<wolfgang> puppy linux
<wolfgang> is the flash video playback slow? like off outube
<wolfgang> youtube
<_Pete_> haven't tried yet
<wolfgang> oh
<wolfgang> yeah im thinking of reinstalling xp dual boot. so that the wireless can work at the university and so for whenever i want to watch streaming video of the net
<_Pete_> is that other word for porn?
<wolfgang> hahaha
<wolfgang> thats pimpm
<wolfgang> pimp
<wolfgang> yeah sure but also like music off youtube and stuff like that
<_Pete_> just tried
<_Pete_> flash dont work
<wolfgang> how does it perform?
<wolfgang> oh man
<_Pete_> maybe need to do that medibuntu things
<wolfgang> yeah tahts what im doing right now on my imac so i cann watch this  anime that i found
<_Pete_> Imac and iAnmine suxx
<wolfgang> neon genesis evangelion  i have the whole series burnt as avi
<_Pete_> that's also game
<_Pete_> you know mame?
<wolfgang> eee dont hate :) i dont like alot of anime either
<wolfgang> mame like the arcade emulator
<_Pete_> yes
<wolfgang> yea they have a badass evangelion game for arcade?
<_Pete_> I think so
<wolfgang> thats cool... i havent tried a mame emulators before but i have snes  nes sega all these other ones on my wii
<wolfgang> and on my eeepc
<_Pete_> does they run fullspeed on eeepc?
<pteague> i think the series for neon genesis evangelion was much better than the short...
<wolfgang> yeah
<wolfgang> they run pretty good
<wolfgang> my favorite is killer instinct for ssuper nintendo
<_Pete_> how about C64=
<wolfgang> yeah your talking about dead of evangelion right
<wolfgang> the movies
<wolfgang> ee i havent tried the 64 emulator
<_Pete_> it still have most best games
<wolfgang> the nintendo 64/
<wolfgang> ?
<wolfgang> hey pete how old are you.... my best friends name is also pete
<_Pete_> I meant commodore 64
<_Pete_> just turned to 37
<wolfgang> 23 here
<wolfgang> oh commodore 64 yeah for sure it must run on the eeepc
<_Pete_> it's for me most coolest computer for demoscene
<wolfgang> what kinda games do they have for the c 64?
<_Pete_> they are doing some unbelievable things on that
<wolfgang> oh what kinda of things?
<_Pete_> http://www.c64.com/
<wolfgang> yeah i guess since ive been using this imac for so long im kinda into low end machines
<_Pete_> it is hard to explain
<_Pete_> if you dont know it
<wolfgang> not that i wouldnt mind a pimp quad core like the link from earlier
<wolfgang> yeah i remmeber my high chool had a comoodore 64 in the media department
<_Pete_> where do you live?
<wolfgang> to super impose those kinda graphics
<wolfgang> texas
<wolfgang> south texas
<wolfgang> edinburg
<_Pete_> USA?
<wolfgang> yeah
<wolfgang> but its pretty much mexico
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> C64 was first home computer which really hit the masses
<_Pete_> and I guess still has the tittle most computer sold ever
<wolfgang> the culture and the food... damn the foods good here theres this place called taco palenque its open all night for the people that get drunk ... its good... thats awesome about the comodore 64..  i believe theres an comodore 64 emulator for the wii
<_Pete_> dont know about wii
<_Pete_> but for others there is
<wolfgang> so the c64 theres still tons of games coming out for it?
<_Pete_> yes
<wolfgang> sweet
<wolfgang> what is the c64 emulator on linux called?
<wolfgang> yeahi  just found it
<wolfgang> it was comodore 64 because it had 64k ram?
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5_ZiNXsA5c
<wolfgang> thats cool
<wolfgang> eee cant play that theres no flash for ppc linux :\
<wolfgang> haha ans swfdec only works somtimes
<wolfgang> what is that video of?
<_Pete_> about C64 games/music
<wolfgang> sweet il take alook at it in later on a notehr comp
<_Pete_> wolfgang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpddeXlKgSM
<duckwars> how can I right-click in xubuntu when using a mac that has only one mouse buton?
<Raggs> control click?
<duckwars> nopes...
<_Pete_> lolz
<_Pete_> stupid enough?
<duckwars> yes, it is stupid enough
<erik_> hi
<erik_> how do u switch window mangers
<erik_> anyone here
<wolfgang> yo pete
<_Pete_> yo
<regeya> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<erik_> hi
<erik_> i am have problem with sound
<erik_> hello
<erik_> hello
<erik_> anyone here
<erik_> hello
<erik_> ?
<erik_> hello
<erik_> can someone help with sound problem
<forces> erik_, ?
<forces> what's the problem?
<erik_> cant get no sound
<forces> erik_, you speak spanish?
<erik_> im having problem with no sound
<forces> but you speak spanish?
<erik_> no english
<forces> ok
<forces> which sound card do you have
<whitesmith> hey all
<whitesmith> To get this out of the way:  I'm completely now to Xubuntu, and am an amateur with Linux in general.
<whitesmith> I was wondering if someone could tell me how to gain access to my Windows/NTFS partition from within Xubuntu.
<forces> since xubuntu 7.10, xubuntu has active by default read/write NTFS
<whitesmith> That's great to hear!  How do I get to the partition in File Manager, though?
<whitesmith> I'm assuming the Filesystem shortcut is just for the partition that Xubuntu is installed on.
<forces> you should see the partition in thunar
<forces> you can mount it with a "click"
<whitesmith> I don't see it, though.  Maybe it wasn't auto-detected?
<whitesmith> Thank you very much for the help, by the way.
<heroid_> i have a problem
<heroid_> with my xubuntu
<heroid_> it doesnt display my other ntfs drive
<whitesmith> It looks like heroid and I have a similar issue.
<heroid_> how do i display thme
<heroid_> them
<heroid_> because ubuntu is to damn slow
<heroid_> in that pc
<psycho_oreos> I'd check to see if the device was even detected, and there are more partitions and dmesg showed no errors
<whitesmith> Yeah, see...  Problem with that is I'm a newbie; no idea how to do that.
<psycho_oreos> dump your lsusb output along with fdisk -l (this requires root), and the last few lines of dmesg (dmesg| tail) into pastebin
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | whitesmith
<ubottu> whitesmith: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<marcPV> hi there
<intok> AH Help! I went to reinstall my old box with 8.10 but it hung at installing the usb drivers, which it had never done before, trying again after a force restart it refused to load the gui even from a live cd, so I found a win 98 cd and reformatted the drive, now when I load the live cd I get either dropped at the command prompt or it says there is a graphics error and offer to load ubuntu in low graphics mode, but doing so l
<intok> eaves me with a blank screen.
<whitesmith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211742/
<intok> the hardware is an ABit AB-BX6 mobo with the intel 440 chipset, P3 600, 512Mb ofram and an S3 Savage4 GT AGP card
<whitesmith> I think that's what you asked for, but I'm not 100% certain.
<marcPV> i got an error on the updates, any idea?
<whitesmith> Still there, psycho_oreos?
<zetheroo> thunar is not working properly for me
<zetheroo> when I try to change the default program that documents open with, the settings are not kept
<kbmaniac> intok, I am not the most knowledgeable here, but you had 8.10 on it, working I assume, now the 8.10 live cd refuses to give you X, sounds like a hardware issue
<SiDi> zetheroo: did you ever run thunar with sudo in the past ?
<zetheroo> yes
<SiDi> zetheroo: do not do it ever again
<zetheroo> ummm
<zetheroo> why not?
<SiDi> when you use sudo, it will use your home directory's config files but with root rights
<kbmaniac> intok, have you tried unplugging ALL usb devices, power down and try again with live CD ?
<intok> kbmaniac tested for that already hardware checked out in windows
<SiDi> and so the files will be created with ownership to root and you wont be able to write on them
<SiDi> zetheroo: if you cant write on the files, settings are not changed anymore ;)
<kbmaniac> So 98 installed and worked AOK
<SiDi> zetheroo: "sudo chown -R <yourname>:<yourname> ~/.config
<intok> and yep had nothing but PS/2 kb mouse and monitor connected the entire time
<zetheroo> ﻿SiDi: so that command will fix it?
<kbmaniac> ...mmm... thinking
<kbmaniac> intok, when you say USB drivers refused to load, what exactly happened ? kernal panic ?
<zetheroo> ﻿SiDi: so thunar cannot be run with root privileges ?
<zetheroo> I have installed nautilus now ....
<SiDi> zetheroo: DO NOT run nautilus with root privileges
<SiDi> zetheroo: there is "gksudo" for using graphical apps instead of sudo ;)
<SiDi> gksudo manages the config files correctly, without risk
<SiDi> and you should never never use sudo or gksudo for a file manager
<SiDi> this IS dangerous, you can easily trash files
<zetheroo> thats what I do ... sorry I did not make that clear before
<SiDi> oh
<zetheroo> I always use gksudo for that
<SiDi> hm did you still typed that chown command above,
<intok> kbmaniac at that point in the install it had not crashed but had stayed at 94% for over an hour and a half, even given the gage of said hardware I had to assume that the install had crashed silently, 94% was where the gui was telling me that the usb drivers where being installed. but from previous installs on this same hardware the install never took more then 30-40 mins to complete
<zetheroo> ﻿SiDi: doing it now
<zetheroo> ﻿SiDi: ok did it
<kbmaniac> intok, have you thought of using the alternative install CD, I did it a long while ago, it is a text based install so you can see more what is happening
<zetheroo> ﻿SiDi: its still not working
<kbmaniac> intok, though its wierd, if 98 installs and runs AOK, hardware is basically AOK + you used to run 8.04 on it so its compatible ????
<intok> kbmaniac never tried it before, but I give it a shot, already grabbing the official torrent
<zetheroo> I go into the document properties and try to change the program it opens with and it does not stick ... as soon as I close the properties box the document is set back to opening with Abiword
<SiDi> zetheroo: go to .local/share/applications
<SiDi> and tell me who owns mimelist file
<zetheroo> I own it
<zetheroo> read and write permissions
<intok> kbmaniac yeah, I was playing around with the machine with xubuntu and qimo a kids mod of of xubuntu that apparently isn't going anywhere now after their first release, so I was going to go back to xubuntu, I was planing on giving the box to my cousin's kids who are 2, 4 and 6, but edubuntu is a bit heavy for the hardware
<zetheroo1> this is zetheroo ---- ok now I am on the Xubuntu machine
<zetheroo1> I can open the mimeapps.list file and see there the changes I am trying to implement
<zetheroo1> [Added Associations]
<zetheroo1> text/richtext=IBM Lotus Symphony.desktop;
<zetheroo1> application/rtf=IBM Lotus Symphony.desktop;
<kbmaniac> intok, good luck, if xubuntu is slow, look at zenwalk, it has some limitations but is a faster XFCE
<SiDi> zetheroo1: please find a png image and make it open with firefox
<SiDi> and tell me if it works
<zetheroo1> hmmm
<zetheroo1> a PNG
<intok> kbmaniac it's a bit slow for some things yeah, but for basically a diy leapfrog/playskool machine it was plenty fast. not like the little ones are going to be fragging in quake for a few years at least... but then again ...
<zetheroo1> SiDi: yes that worked
<SiDi> zetheroo1: is IBM Lotus Symphony.desktop working ?
<SiDi> and what kind of file are you asking it to open ? and how do you do exactly ?
<zetheroo1> the program IBM Lotus Symphony is working
<zetheroo1> I also had the same issue with trying to change the default to OpenOffice Writer
<zetheroo1> this is an RTF file
<zetheroo1> but its with any document
<whitesmith> So, I guess no one has any idea what I should do with regards to accessing my NTFS partition?
<kbmaniac> intok, :)
<zetheroo1> SiDi: again ... it works perfectly in Nautilus ....
<SiDi> zetheroo1: sounds weird to me :-|
<zetheroo1> yeah I know ... :)
<zetheroo1> is there a way i could try it out in the terminal and see if there is an output of some kind
<zetheroo1> ?
<SiDi> nope
<SiDi> it works here if i change this kind of files to OOO
<SiDi> when you do right click -> properties -> open with
<SiDi> is Lotus listed ?
<zetheroo1> I wish i could remove Abiword
<zetheroo1> yes its there
<SiDi> select it and close, double click
<zetheroo1> yes and it opens with Abiword
<SiDi> :(
<SiDi> *idea*
<zetheroo1> I am removing Abiword
<SiDi> are you *sure* its an RTF file ?
<zetheroo1> yep
<zetheroo1> :)
<SiDi> if its named .XXX but its .YYY it'll use the .YYY's file handler
<SiDi> ah
<zetheroo1> the file is called Linux.rtf
<SiDi> and does the file ommand say its a rtf ? :p
<zetheroo1> yep
<zetheroo1> what about a program like gconfig
<zetheroo1> can i change it in there?.
 * SiDi doesn't know
<zetheroo1> useless
<zetheroo1> argh
<MikeChelen> is there any way to run desktop icons with a single-click?
<TheSheep> they were supposed to fix it in 4.6 but they didn't
<TheSheep>  just disabled icons and put large panel with launchers instead
<MikeChelen> aww
<MikeChelen> i like using single-click for the file manager
<TheSheep> yeah
<MikeChelen> want it available for desktop as well
<TheSheep> I'm with you there
<MikeChelen> i guess the panel launchers will do
<MikeChelen> any idea if there is a feature request somewhere i can +1?
<TheSheep> in the xfce's bugtracker
<MikeChelen> cool thanks, ill look there
<Nameless_au> i guess this is more a linux question, but... in terminal, in order for me to paste what i've copied i must press shift and insert. is there a way to make good ol' ctrl-V paste into terminal?
<MikeChelen> shift+control+v
<MikeChelen> Nameless_au, that works in xfce4-terminal
<Nameless_au> MikeChelen: sheers i knew that, but for some reason those keystrokes are unresponsive
<Nameless_au> hence my use of shift-insert
<MikeChelen> hmm well shift insert is another option
<Nameless_au> sheers=cheers
<MikeChelen> but shift+control+v should work too
<MikeChelen> ah lol
<Nameless_au> i agree it should lol
<MikeChelen> maybe the keyboard shortcuts got changed?
<Nameless_au> maybe, dunno - i'll live with ctrl-shift-v working most of the time
<Nameless_au> maybe different terminal
<Nameless_au> ive seen 3 different ones on here so far
<MikeChelen> yeah that's possible
<kasia_> hi, how could i change the appearance of gtk apps in xubuntu to match with my destop? I would like them to look like thunar with oxygen icons from kde
<kasia_> pcmanfm and "places" now looks very ugly
<Slonkie> places as in thunar?
<bazhang> evening all; how to change the clock time to 12 hr from 24 hr?
<bazhang> this is jaunty btw
<ablomen> bazhang, right click on clock=>properties=>uncheck use 24-hour clock
<bazhang> ablomen, thanks much!
<Nameless_au> that doesnt work
<ablomen> did that change?
<bazhang> just testing it; not my computer (helping someone else)
<Nameless_au> is there somewhere where i can do a screenshot paste?
<Nameless_au> bazhang: i have xubuntu xfce running now it will not work
<ablomen> pastebin.ca
<ablomen> oh and that goes to Imagebin :)
<ablomen> (.ca)
<Nameless_au> ablomen: http://imagebin.ca/view/8Oqru8Rl.html
<Nameless_au> shows what options are avail
<Nameless_au> you can see that it has 24-hr time with PM :)
<Nameless_au> you can put custom, but i don't know what the parameters are
<Nameless_au> ian_ is here about the same bug
<ian_> i'm heree!!!
<ablomen> ah..
<Nameless_au> i think that is an xfce thing personally but i could be wrong
<Nameless_au> ian_ WAS here about the same bug...
<Nameless_au> ablomen: i have found a fix for the clock
<ablomen> ok cool, but bazhang is gone already :)
<Nameless_au> ablomen: the clock uses the strftime variables, so to do what he wanted to do
<Nameless_au> in 'Custom', paste %l:%M %P
<Nameless_au> voila
<ablomen> :)
<Nameless_au> all available variables are found here: http://au2.php.net/strftime
<Nameless_au> that is officially my first workaround for the Open Source community. Thank you.
 * Nameless_au takes a bow
<Nameless_au> it wasn't bazhang with the problem, it was me and ian_
<ablomen> ah
<Nameless_au> ablomen would you know how to increase the font in panel apps?
<ablomen> some apps scale fonts (so if you make the pannel bigger the font gets bigger) but only a few, the only other option i know is change the font size of the user interface (in the settings manager)
<Nameless_au> i'm looking at xfce's keyboard layout app
<Nameless_au> yes, as i increase the panel, the font of the 'us' or 'ru' on the button increases
<Nameless_au> it's just at a normal sized panel, the 'us' and 'ru' on the button is too small
<Nameless_au> in my ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ folder i have a file called xkb-plugin-12469673334.rc , the contents of which are here: http://pastebin.ca/1486950
<Nameless_au> are there variables i can add in this file to increase font? or is the actual button i see in the gui a small jpeg or somethign similar?
<Nameless_au> i have a program asking for me to specify where libxfce4util4 is installed on my system, and to point to it in the $PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable. however, although i can confirm it is installed, i don't know how to tell $PKG_CONFIG_PATH where it is because i can't find libxfce4util4 at all
<Nameless_au> what do i do?
<PsynoKhi0> in a terminal: locate libxfce4util4
<charlie-tca__> Use "dpkg -S libxfce4util4" in a terminal
<charlie-tca__> or "which libxfce4util4" in a terminal
<charlie-tca__> to find the executable
<c0nfus3d> Hi All, I am trying to figure how I can change the text in Ubiquity "Prepare Disk Space" window - kindly refer the following image - http://imagebin.org/54855
<charlie-tca__> Perhaps better to ask that in #ubuntu-installer, where they work with Ubiquity more
<charlie-tca__> That text normally changes with each version you are installing
<c0nfus3d> ok chanks charlie-tca__
<c0nfus3d> i got the answer
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<charlie-tca__> :-)
<c0nfus3d> just to share the info
<c0nfus3d> change /.disk/info on the CD
<c0nfus3d> the first two fields are used for the partitioning display
<th0r> SiDi: remember my problem with the xfce pager?
<SiDi> th0r: yeh
<SiDi> th0r: found the solution ?
<th0r> SiDi: yup. I am running a straight ubuntu install and added xfce afterwards. When I did, xfce kept metacity as the wm instead of switching to xfwm4. Changed to that and the whole issue went away. Additionally, a small video glitch that had plagued me disappeared <smile>
<SiDi> th0r: oh crap
<SiDi> th0r: did you install "xfce" or "xubuntu-desktop" ?
<Nameless_au> is there a difference in: 1) installing ubuntu and then installing Xfce    2) Installing Xubuntu ?
<th0r> SiDi: just xfce
<th0r> SiDi: been wondering if I should go back and install the xubuntu desktop...think so?
<charlie-tca__> There is a difference between installing xfce and installing xubuntu-desktop.
<charlie-tca__> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage to insure all the components get installed, xfce is just the desktop
<SiDi> th0r: you can install it now
<th0r> SiDi: yeah...think it might be a good idea
<SiDi> th0r: contains the whole xfce desktop + some goodies + artwork + our default settings
<charlie-tca__> + xfwm + ...
<th0r> SiDi: kind of wish I had opted for xubuntu in the first place....knew from the getgo I was going to use xfce
<th0r> charlie-tca__: xfwm was there, it just wasn't picked up as the wm when I switched the session to xfce
<charlie-tca__> Which is what xubuntu-desktop helps make happen
<th0r> charlie-tca__: yeah...got it installing now. But I wish they would delete totem from the dependencies list...I hate that program
<charlie-tca__> It works, though
<th0r> charlie-tca__: maybe for you...I have never succeeded in getting it to work right. Will always kick something out that vlc accepts without complaining
<th0r> charlie-tca__: and I know all my mime types will be changed to that now and I will have to go back one by one and make them vlc again
<charlie-tca__> :-(
<SiDi> th0r: or you purge totme :p
<SiDi> totem *
<th0r> SiDi: yeah...I tried to unmark it but synaptic complained. The problem with synaptic is if I do things like that it will report xubuntu-desktop as a broken package or list missing deps
<SiDi> th0r: you need to keep xubuntu-desktop only for upgrades
<charlie-tca__> After installing, you can remove xubuntu-desktop without problems. It is only needed again to upgrade
<SiDi> you can remove it also if you ant by the meanwhile
<charlie-tca__> to the next version of Xubuntu
<rameshwor> can i enable compiz 3d ..cube..effects in xuubntu 9.04 by default or i need some other packages...?
 * charlie-tca__ too slow again. And, it wasn't even knome beat me
<charlie-tca__> rameshwor: you need to add compiz
<rameshwor> charlie-tca__: yes. just wanted to give it a try.. ..
<charlie-tca__> It is not installed by default in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca__> you have to install it
<rameshwor> charlie-tca__: ok..
<rameshwor> i tried mounting my window partition ...but..  sudo mount /dev/sda5 mounted-disk     gives error    ..  why ? if i specify ntfs  then also error  ?  isn't there gui for mounting
<PsynoKhi0> depends on the error
<timeout> rameshwor: how did you specify ntfs?
<timeout> have you got ntfs-3g installed?
<rameshwor> timeout: don't know ntfs-3g installed or not ... i used xfce from ubuntu  ...8.10
<timeout> well, you need to install ntfs-3g, so sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<rameshwor> timeout: but i used to mount it in gnome   ..
<timeout> and then you need mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /path/windows
<th0r> timeout: (sudo)
<rameshwor> timeout:   i used xfce from ubuntu8.10...      still i need ntfs-3g  what's it a plugin  or what ?
<timeout> hmmm... maybe it is installed, what happens, if you just try the mount using the ntfs-3g file type?
<timeout> th0r: oh yeah, you need sudo to mount, of course, but rameshwor already seems to know that
<intok> damit I still can't get the GUI to work
<rameshwor> timeout: ok i'll be trying that.. but i'm on win right now. becoz my xchat wont' work in ubuntu... ( i'm using http proxy server )..... any help with that ?
<timeout> rameshwor: with your chat program? I use irssi...
<rameshwor> irssi ?  ?
<timeout> rameshwor: irssi.org have a look, it works for me
<timeout> rameshwor: but xchat should work as well.
<rameshwor> ok...
<rameshwor> should i do any manual settings for proxy server connection or what ??
<timeout> rameshwor: don't know, sorry
<th0r> rameshwor: there is a place in the preferences to enter the proxy information
<timeout> rameshwor: what's the problem- what are your settings using windows?
<rameshwor> timeout: settings ?  what settings ..   i have xchat on windows right now i'm currently from MIRC  but still xchat won't work..
<timeout> rameshwor: are you using the proxt with windows as well?
<rameshwor>  HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden
<rameshwor>  Proxy traversal failed.    yes  same http proxy server.. i'm from college LAN..
<intok> Ok, I reinstalled my old xubuntu box with 8.10 but durring the install it hung at 94%, since then I can't get any version of xubuntu or ubuntu to load into gui, I reither get the ubuntu command prompt or I get a part of the gui to load that asks to load into low graphics mode or to troubleshoot the problem, loading low graphics give me a blank screen and trouble shooting it just loops it back to the menu
<timeout> rameshwor: probably not all that useful, but: http://irssi.org/documentation/proxy
<SiDi> intok: did you check the cd's integrity before beginning the install ?
<intok> I've never had an issue with running xubuntu on the machine, its a p3 600, 512Mb of ram, abit ab-bx6 mobo with the intel 440bx chipset and an S3 Savage4 GT
<timeout> rameshwor: google it. th0r seems to be right.
<th0r> timeout: (let me get a screenshot of that!)
<intok> SiDi yep, tried it with xubunt 9.04, 8.10, ubuntu 8.10, 8.04 and qimo 1.0
<timeout> th0r: sorry, seems should read: is!
<th0r> hehehe
<intok> DiDi tested all cds, isos, hardware works fine under windows 98
<timeout> intok: is there any information during the install at all? Isn't there a boot time option to turn on messages etc?
<timeout> intok: when it hangs at 94% is it doing something, like downloading- I'm just trying to remember- are you on the net?
<intok> timeout there seems to be an error thrown, but it only appears for a split second before the screen blanks, can tell it's an error as the fail text shows up red
<timeout> intok: are you installing to the right partition?
<SiDi> intok: ok then we dont have drivers for your GPU
<intok> timeout 94% it said it was installing usb drivers, having installed ubuntu on the same hardware before and the install had never taken more then 30-40 mins, but it hung at 94% for an hour and a half
<timeout> intok: can you boot into the live cd?
<SiDi> intok: old ATI card ?
<SiDi> or SiS ?
<timeout> intok: and no hard drive activity?
<intok> SiDi its an S3 card, it's the only old AGP card I had that would do 1600x1200 @ 32 Savage4 GT AGP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savage4#Savage4
<intok> timeout tried live cds same issue, when it hung on install there was no hdd or network activity
<intok> it's all very strange that it suddnely crashed and now refuses to load a gui in linux but windows 98 will still run fine...
<SiDi> intok: i dont think you will find linux drivers for recent kernels for this card
<SiDi> if you try a linux from 98 it will run fine too. :P
<timeout> intok: ok- so you can't boot the kernel. Hmmm.. it is strange
<intok> SiDi true there was a regression in the drivers from 8.04 to 8.10 but 8.10 still ran perfectly till I had reinstalled, I had gone from xubuntu 8.10 to qimo linux 1.0 and was going back to xubuntu 8.10 when it crashed during install, till then the box had run linux just fine
<SiDi> http://knoppix-fr.org/hardware/5 intok
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> well 9.04 has a new X.org server
<SiDi> so there is little chance the S3 devs made drivers for it
<SiDi> there is a channel for ubuntu install problems though
<SiDi> #ubuntu-installer if my memory doesnt betray me
<intok> SiDi I had figured the unichrome devs would have made drivers for it since they used the savage chipset in many motherboard chipsets preceeding the chrome series gpous form S3
<SiDi> intok: im really not the guy who would know about that ^.^
<intok> SiDi the link you gave says the savage4 works perfectly
<timeout> intok: can you install without gui?
<SiDi> intok: its for knoppix, they have older kernel / xorg
<intok> timeout yes, I installed 9.04 with the alt install  but I get the same issue
<timeout> But the graphics card shouldn't be stopping the kernel from booting- if there's a graphics problem you should get kicked to a console at least
<timeout> but you're not sure if it isn't something to do with your usb?
<PsynoKhi0> on older hardware I usually use noapic nolapic acpi=off as kernel parameters
<intok> timeout as far as I can tell it's moved into just being a gui problem that hadn't previously existed at all using the same versions of xubuntu on the same hardware, and it's not a hardware fault as it still runs windows 98 without fault, and it's shouldn't be a usb isue as no usb devices where connected at the time of install
<PsynoKhi0> have you tried those? they're available from a menu when you press F6 at at the cd boot screen
<timeout> intok: you should try PsynoKhi0's advice. Also, see here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Kernel_parameters
<timeout> strange though, that a distro which used to work doesn't now
<timeout> you don't have a spare mobo lying around somewhere?
<intok> slot 1 mobo? no, I'll try the acpi stuff
<Raggs> why is there so much gnome in Xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> careful, 2 are spelled with aPIC, one with aCPI
<charlie-tca__> It isn't gnome, but if an application used in gnome works the best for xubuntu, it is included
<PsynoKhi0> they're different things though the acronyms are similar
<PsynoKhi0> Raggs: you mean GTK apps?
<Raggs> just looking in synaptic i see a bunch of gnome stuff, network manager, games and such
<charlie-tca__> Raggs, Xubuntu will use whatever works best.
<Raggs> best or easiest
<charlie-tca__> both, best and easiest. If the app works well and doesn't use a lot of resources, why not let gnome maintain it
<PsynoKhi0> at least no mono ;P
<charlie-tca__> mono is resources
<PsynoKhi0> too controversial for me to bother with for now
<charlie-tca__> leave the controversy behind, use what works without breaking my 256MB ram
<evonise`emp> hey guys, when doing xubuntu install from the live CD, i ran into this problem: laptop freezes at 5% xubuntu install "partitions formatting" creating ext3 file system in partition #1 SCSI1 (0,0,0)
<charlie-tca__> evonise`emp: how much memory do you have?
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ i have 512mb ram
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ i also tried ubuntu, but i also had problems there
<charlie-tca__> Might not be freezing, but working. It can take several minutes to get through some parts
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ the mouse was not moving anymore.. is that normal?
<charlie-tca__> no
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ for such a long time, while ubuntu also did that
<charlie-tca__> mouse always moves for me. But I have seen it take 16 minutes at times
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ so when my mouse stops from moving, and the HDD stops from making sounds
<charlie-tca__> Is the disk already formatted?
<evonise`emp> the whole computer stops making sounds
<evonise`emp> well
<evonise`emp> i first had windows XP running smoothly, then i tried windows 7,
<evonise`emp> but it failed
<evonise`emp> blue screens and stuff
<charlie-tca__> If you are using the entire disk, you could remove the partitions first, then restart and run the install
<evonise`emp> then i tried ubuntu, but that failed the same as xubuntu now
<charlie-tca__> Maybe you have a bad disk?
<evonise`emp> i did a drive fitness check
<evonise`emp> it ran fine
<evonise`emp> (did that because someone from ubuntu supoprt channel told me
<evonise`emp> also did a mem test for about 1,5 hours (from the ubuntu cd)
<evonise`emp> did the alternate install from ubuntu
<evonise`emp> they freeze at different percentages, but they all freeze
<evonise`emp> and i checked the CD from errors everytime i burned a diferent on
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, any ideas?
<charlie-tca__> could still be a bad cd drive
<evonise`emp> ye true
<evonise`emp> how can i check that?
<charlie-tca__> I had one installed 15 out of 16 times. It failed on something like the 8th install, come to find out the cd drive was bad
<charlie-tca__> look in the installer logs
<evonise`emp> how can i see those?
<charlie-tca__> If you boot from the live cd, look in /var/log/installer
<evonise`emp> ok thanks m8!
<evonise`emp> ill try that right away
<charlie-tca__> If you boot from the alternate cd, go to alt-F2 and look in /var/log/installer
<evonise`emp> ill do it from the live cd of xubunty
<evonise`emp> can i see logs from older install attempts?
<evonise`emp> or only from the latest
<charlie-tca__> Sometimes they will still be there and you can look at them.
<evonise`emp> k cool
<evonise`emp> this channel is much easier to talk in
<evonise`emp> the ubuntu channel is so crowded
<evonise`emp> :p
<evonise`emp> i could barely see who is talking to me hah
<charlie-tca__> and we even know the answer sometimes
<evonise`emp> ye that would be a sad thing :p
<evonise`emp> then i would try windows XP again on my laptop -.-
<evonise`emp> oh i misread ur last thing
<charlie-tca__> :-)
<evonise`emp> thought u said: and we NEVER know the answer sometimes
<evonise`emp> lol
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ there is no such log
<evonise`emp> ?
<evonise`emp> . /var/log/installer
<charlie-tca__> should be in system, /var/log/installer
<charlie-tca__> Is there anything in /var/log ?
<evonise`emp> yes
<evonise`emp> a few folders, and files
<evonise`emp> apparmor, apt, concolekit, cups (folders)
<charlie-tca__> but no installer folder. Look at dmesg
<evonise`emp> and more..
<evonise`emp> i see dmesg
<charlie-tca__> see if it has anything about the cd drive
<evonise`emp> what is dmesg
<evonise`emp> there is allot in it ...
<evonise`emp> 30 kb plain text
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ where should i look for
<evonise`emp> ?
<charlie-tca__> Just gotta look for cd drive, see if it mentions anything.
<charlie-tca__> I usually go through the entire log, scanning for things mentioning it.
<evonise`emp> ok
<evonise`emp> it says alot about the cd
<charlie-tca__> You might have to try to install again, then when it hangs, hit Alt+F4, which gives a running log of the install. It will tell the time it last did anything
<evonise`emp> kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper blabla
<charlie-tca__> check the minutes and seconds against the clock to see how long it sits
<evonise`emp> if it hangs, will it do alt f4?
<charlie-tca__> It if it frozen, check the /var/log/installer logs, and dmesg for why
<evonise`emp> bacause i cant do anything when it freezes, i just turn off the laptop
<charlie-tca__> does caps lock or num lock blink the lights at all?
<evonise`emp> ill try next time, but my laptop doesnt have these lights i thought lolo
<charlie-tca__> ohhh
<evonise`emp> oh yes it has them
<evonise`emp> so i can check that
<evonise`emp> if it hangs
<evonise`emp> nice on
<evonise`emp> one
<charlie-tca__> If the lights work, it is not frozen
<charlie-tca__> it is just working
<evonise`emp> if it hangs, and caps is doing anything, i can do alt f4 ?
<charlie-tca__> yes
<evonise`emp> ok ill try that first
<evonise`emp> byt
<evonise`emp> but
<evonise`emp> in dmesg
<PsynoKhi0> charlie-tca__: or it's a kernel panic :P
<evonise`emp> there is no time indicator
<evonise`emp> lol whats that
<charlie-tca__> If it is working hard, it might take a minute to switch.
<evonise`emp> to switch caps light?
<charlie-tca__> time indicator is the numbers on the left
<charlie-tca__> hours, minutes, seconds
<PsynoKhi0> keyboard lights blink when the kernel goes loopy
<evonise`emp> loopy? what?
<charlie-tca__> PsynoKhi0: that won't apply if he hits caps lock to see the light
<PsynoKhi0> ah nvm I' ll just confuse you :D
<evonise`emp> oh lol wait :p
<charlie-tca__> they blink on their own for a kernel panic
<evonise`emp> hahaha PsynoKhi0 :D
<evonise`emp> ok
<evonise`emp> but the time indicator says: 2.62xxx all the time
<charlie-tca__> that ain't it.
<PsynoKhi0> it was a pun at "< charlie-tca__> If the lights work, it is not frozen"
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<evonise`emp> then there is no time indicator
<charlie-tca__> you are right. You will see it during the install on Alt+F4 though
<evonise`emp> k
<charlie-tca__> Usually the hours are off, but minutes are right
<evonise`emp> ill try to install again, and see if caps lights work
<evonise`emp> they should go instantly right?
<charlie-tca__> It should not stall more than a minute or two at a time
<charlie-tca__> no, not instantly if it is busy, but within a minute or so
<evonise`emp> k
<evonise`emp> thanks ill try it now
<charlie-tca__> Gotta go to a meeting now
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ ok!
<evonise`emp> hey guys, ive been trying to install xbutuntu on my laptop, but im getting random freezes at different points in the install process. what can be wrong?
<PsynoKhi0> pretty much anything
<PsynoKhi0> can you run a live session?
<charlie-tca__> evonise`emp: did that Alt+F4 work?
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ hey man, no luck there
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ i came a bit further
<evonise`emp> though
<evonise`emp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253321
<evonise`emp> this bug is i think what i have
<evonise`emp> someone also states having the same laptop as me, and someone knows a workaround, and he says that the problem is because of his cd player (which is the same as mine!)
<evonise`emp> but i dont know how to do that workaround -.-
<evonise`emp> can u help me?
<charlie-tca__> You saw this: The problem was due to my CD drive, QSI SBW-242, causing occasional system freezes, when used with UDMA/33.
<evonise`emp> yes
<evonise`emp> and then that workaround
<evonise`emp> i dont know how to do that
<evonise`emp> i tried adding this
<evonise`emp> options libata force=2.00:pio4
<evonise`emp> to the line
<evonise`emp> but maybe because im trying to install xubuntu now, is that a problem?
<charlie-tca__> You use the alternate cd and hit F6 before starting the install, at the menu
<evonise`emp> since that is ubuntu
<charlie-tca__> Then you type that into the end of the line on screen, after the dashes
<evonise`emp> ah  then i need to burn the alternate install again lol
<charlie-tca__> then hit enter
<evonise`emp> after -- ?
<charlie-tca__> yeah
<evonise`emp> so xxx -- options libata force=2.00:pio4
<charlie-tca__> yeah
<evonise`emp> i tried that
<evonise`emp> with xubuntu
<charlie-tca__> Is this a laptop?
<evonise`emp> yes
<evonise`emp> Aspire 1310
<evonise`emp> but i tried blabla -- options libata force=2.00:pio4
<evonise`emp> and it freezed even during the selection of keyboard
<evonise`emp> so it freezed much faster this time
<charlie-tca__> The freeze point jumps around?
<evonise`emp> the point of freeze differs yes
<evonise`emp> just like they say on that bug reoprt
<evonise`emp> but mostly on 22-23% of copying files
<charlie-tca__> ooops, instead, hit f6 at the menu of the live cd, type break=top
<evonise`emp> hm
<evonise`emp> and which option should i do then
<charlie-tca__> When the prompt comes up, type echo 'options libata dma=0' >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<evonise`emp> ye tey said that there, but how can i type there?
<evonise`emp> it goes so fast
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: nothing, press escape to close the popup
<charlie-tca__> break=top should make it quit
<evonise`emp> aaah
<evonise`emp> i c
<PsynoKhi0> f6 -> esc -> type "break=top"
<evonise`emp> ok
<PsynoKhi0> without quotes
<evonise`emp> but
<evonise`emp> the option i choose
<evonise`emp> is Install xubuntu right
<evonise`emp> not try it first from cd
<evonise`emp> and then isntall
<charlie-tca__> I am looking at the menu, just a minute
<evonise`emp> k cool
<evonise`emp> i was searching on google for a screenie :p
<crazygir> is this still relavent to creating tun/tap interfaces? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179472
<whitesmith> Last night, I was trying to figure out how to access my NTFS partition using thunar, but was unable to (I believe xubuntu didn't recognize the partition for some reason.  One of the people in here suggested I $ lsusb, $ sudo fdisk -l, and $ dmesg, sending all the information to pastebin, which I have.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/211742/ - Is there anyone here who can help out an amateur to Unix-like OSes, who is also a complete b
<whitesmith> eginner to xubuntu?
<evonise`emp> whitesmith yes
<evonise`emp> whitesmith nvm, i thought u were talking to me ;p
<charlie-tca__> evonise`emp: F6, ESC, break=top after the --
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, i do f6,
<evonise`emp> yes
<charlie-tca__> Use Install Xubuntu
<evonise`emp> i have that now
<evonise`emp> ok
<evonise`emp> then i have to type it again
<charlie-tca__> It will stop partway, at a # I think
<evonise`emp> cus it dissapears when i use down arrows
<charlie-tca__> type the echo in, hit enter
<charlie-tca__> type exit, hit enter
<charlie-tca__> It should go on
<charlie-tca__> what disappears?
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: highlight Install Xubuntu, hit f6, then esc, type break=top, press enter
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 yes, idid that now, np charlie-tca__
<charlie-tca__> bad disk or bad cd drive
<evonise`emp> now i see: (initframfs) _ (flashing _)
<evonise`emp> because of the break=top probabbly
<evonise`emp> its the busybox
<evonise`emp> so i should type that echo?
<charlie-tca__> yes
<charlie-tca__> including echo
<evonise`emp> k
<evonise`emp> should it say something afterwards? cus it doenst
<whitesmith> Anyone have any ideas on how to get my NTFS partition showing up in thunar?
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, just exit afterwards?
<charlie-tca__> nope, won't say anything
<charlie-tca__> exit
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: could you add the fstab file located under /etc?
<evonise`emp> k
<PsynoKhi0> to your pastebin output
<whitesmith> kk
<PsynoKhi0> cat /etc/fstab
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, its loading the installer right now i think :)
<charlie-tca__> Okay. See if it will work this time
<evonise`emp> ye hope so ;p
<charlie-tca__> Freeze should be in the same place every time if the cd drive is bad
<evonise`emp> hm
<evonise`emp> its not
<whitesmith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212257/
<whitesmith> done
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, the freeze that is
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7526772 <- that should help you :)
<whitesmith> checking URL
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: one thing bothers me with that thread though
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: they say you should start mousepad with: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<whitesmith> so, no sudo?
<PsynoKhi0> I've always been told that for graphical apps, one should use gksudo
<PsynoKhi0> sudo for command line stuff, gksudo for graphical stuff
<whitesmith> oh...  i don't know if it makes much of a difference
<whitesmith> mind you, i'm the moron who uses abiword instead of mousepad
<PsynoKhi0> lol
<whitesmith> i always thought xubuntu had ntfs support for a long while now?
<whitesmith> so, is sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g really needed?
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ :(((((
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ its getting stuck at 24% now
<PsynoKhi0> hmm just checked myself and ntfs-3g is included (at least in jaunty=
<charlie-tca__> leave it alone for 10 minutes
<evonise`emp> mouse stopped working and capslock light doest work
<charlie-tca__> It should be unpacking the language packs
<evonise`emp> k
<evonise`emp> hm
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: so fstab
<evonise`emp> once while i was installing ubuntu (or: i was trying to) i left it for 30 mins
<charlie-tca__> Might be just working the cpu hard
<evonise`emp> nothing worked
<evonise`emp> k ill just wait then
<evonise`emp> otherwise, what can be a problem?
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: but in your case, it should be /dev/sda1
<charlie-tca__> bad cd disk or hardware issues
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: not /dev/sda2
<evonise`emp> cd? i checked it for errors
<whitesmith> ok
<evonise`emp> and windows xp went fine
<charlie-tca__> It can pass the error checks and still be bad
<evonise`emp> hm
<evonise`emp> im using a rewritable disk, is that a problem?
<evonise`emp> btw, i also dont see the hdd disk led flashing or something
<whitesmith> ok...  should i try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263&highlight=sudo+fdisk first?
<evonise`emp> and dont hear anything
<charlie-tca__> I don't know, I would try a different disc, cd-r if you have one
<evonise`emp> (think of hdd rattling sound)
<evonise`emp> ye k
<charlie-tca__> hdd led won't flash if the cpu is working,
<evonise`emp> the fan is working though
<evonise`emp> all the time
<evonise`emp> but sometimes during other freezes, the fan didnt do anything
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: sounds good
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, i think it defenitely freezed
<charlie-tca__> hmmm
<whitesmith> thx a lot.  i'll get back to you on it when i know
<charlie-tca__> PsynoKhi0: any ideas on the install freeze? been 4 minutes without activity
<charlie-tca__> evonise`emp: hit Alt+F4
<evonise`emp> the only thing that is active is the fan, its on all the time, while usually it stops
<evonise`emp> ok, how can i see if that worked?
<charlie-tca__> Are you using the laptop keyboard?
<evonise`emp> yes
<charlie-tca__> wait
<charlie-tca__> like 1 minute
<evonise`emp> i have nothing inserted (usb stuff or input cards or something)
<evonise`emp> so, alt+f4, and then wait 1 min?
<charlie-tca__> I guess try a cd-r
<charlie-tca__> yeah, alt+f4, wait 1 minute
<evonise`emp> ye ill try that after, is it a problem if i burn ubuntu then?
<evonise`emp> normal ubuntu?
<charlie-tca__> see if it switches
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: thank you too for the ntfs-config tip :D
<charlie-tca__> Don't matter what you burn
<evonise`emp> k
<evonise`emp> ye since this is the xubuntu channel :p
<charlie-tca__> If you install ubuntu, you can install xubuntu-desktop to get to xubuntu if you want
<evonise`emp> ah ok
<charlie-tca__> install failure is an install failure, for me
<charlie-tca__> I run 8 a day, 6 days a week
<whitesmith> lol it was the thread you referred me to that had a reference to another thread with that in it, so it's all you.  ;)
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, its not doing anything after alt+f4
<charlie-tca__> Only other thing I got is try a different cd-r
<evonise`emp> k ill try that
<charlie-tca__> I have a horrible time with cd-rw's, myself
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: though I wonder if you shouldn't create the mount point by hand at first
<whitesmith> i think that's a better idea
<whitesmith> in ubuntu, where'd the mount point usually be if it were autogenerated?
<whitesmith> or xubuntu, i should say
<PsynoKhi0> hmm... under /media or /mnt
<PsynoKhi0> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<PsynoKhi0> would be safe IMO
<whitesmith> i have my cdroms and floppies listed under media so, that'd prolly be best, eh?
<whitesmith> kk
<whitesmith> hmm... in that NTFS config tool, it's telling me to set a mount point
<PsynoKhi0> /media/windows
<whitesmith> yeah i said that, and got an error
<PsynoKhi0> or?
<PsynoKhi0> erm
<PsynoKhi0> oh*
<whitesmith> you must choose a name, not a directory.
<PsynoKhi0> o.O
<whitesmith> "/media/windows contains an invalid caracter.  you must choose a name, not a directory."
<whitesmith> oops
<whitesmith> lol
<PsynoKhi0> ?
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, at what speed should i burn the cd?
<Slonkie> lowest possible
<whitesmith> it'll create the dir by itself apparently
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Slonkie> Then you should be pretty sure it's not messed up.
<whitesmith> so, i shouldn't have sudo mkdir'd one
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__ and what program? im using cdburnerXP
<evonise`emp> Slonkie, u talking to me :D?
<Slonkie> Yes.
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: I wasn't sure it would create is so... anyway
<whitesmith> i think all i need to do is sudo rm -rf windows in media
<evonise`emp> Slonkie ok thanks!
<Slonkie> use imgburn in windows, evonise`emp!
<evonise`emp> Slonkie how does that work :S
<whitesmith> lol we both assumed wrong there - linux on the desktop has come a far way from when i was a kid  lol
<evonise`emp> Slonkie i have XP
<whitesmith> now everything seems to be done for you
<Slonkie> download imgburn, install, burn.
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: cdburnerxp should do, but Slonkie beat me to is, imgburn is usually better
<Slonkie> very simple.
<PsynoKhi0> to it*
<evonise`emp> oh ok, i know that one, i didnt know u meant it
<evonise`emp> k ill do it
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: spoon fed, ubuntu style :P
<whitesmith> lol
<PsynoKhi0> and now something completely unrelated: usually I hate standard GUI appearance settings in OSes... but darn I can't find a gtk theme I like more than MurrinaStormCloud
<whitesmith> lol huh - that's kewl
<Slonkie> Durt is nice.
<whitesmith> I haven't got into looxing at themes, yet.
<Slonkie> Dusty 2*
<whitesmith> I just like my system to do what it's told, and don't care if it's pretty.  :p
<evonise`emp> Slonkie, so what speed should i do? 2x?
<Slonkie> yea evonise`emp
<evonise`emp> Slonkie i can also do 1x lol
<Slonkie> won't take long anyway.
<Slonkie> well 2-8x is what i prefer
<whitesmith> Mind, apparently the Bladerunner theme for e17 is awesomeness.  lol
<evonise`emp> k ill do 2
<whitesmith> holy cow it worked lol
<evonise`emp> Slonkie, wtf, it said access denied (or something like that): hint: wmp is running. close it and try again!
<evonise`emp> Slonkie what the hell is that :P, i closed wmp and it worked, but wtf?
<Slonkie> No idea.
<Slonkie> wmp is shit anyway ;).
<whitesmith> now, I just need to restart to see if it does automount
<whitesmith> btw, ntfs config wont autorun or anything silly like that, right?  it just makes a now line in fstab?
<whitesmith> ^new
<evonise`emp> Slonkie haha
<evonise`emp> Slonkie, cant my cd/dvd drive not be dirty? (and might that not be the problem for the freezes?)
<Slonkie> i don't understand?
<Slonkie> not be dirty?
<Slonkie> Sorry i haven't been here all the time, i diden't get to read your problem.
<charlie-tca__> evonise`emp: yes it could
<charlie-tca__> sorry, I am following the community council meeting
<PsynoKhi0> whitesmith: I actually don't know... but so far the program has been smarter than we thought so... :P
<whitesmith> lol
<whitesmith> kk restarting to see if it automounts - brb
<PsynoKhi0> wait
<whitesmith> k
<PsynoKhi0> have you checked that there was a new linein your fstab?
<whitesmith> no, actually i didn't - good idea
<whitesmith> btw...  why are there two of you?  one with a 0 and one with an 8?  :s
<Slonkie> There's only one of him... eeeh
<PsynoKhi0> ??
<whitesmith> lol there's only one of him in here, but i'm getting private messages from another him  lol
<whitesmith> or...  (more likely) i',m an idiot and my font is off
<whitesmith> btw
<whitesmith>  "/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0"
<whitesmith> does that look right to you?  :p
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<whitesmith> kk sorry for being such a moron at all of this
<whitesmith> i'll restart just to be sure, and let you know if it worked (which i'm sure it will at this point).
<whitesmith> brb
<evonise`emp> charlie-tca__, i burned the cd on a cd-r, 2x speed, im gonna try install now normally
<charlie-tca__> good luck
<evonise`emp> heh ye :)
<FitnessFirst> hi guys
<crazygir> when you create a tun/tap interface associated with a nic, is that device then dedicated to this tun/tap device?
<charlie-tca__> I think it is, crazygir
<charlie-tca__> It should be using the tap? instead of eth? too
<charlie-tca__> or is it br?
<charlie-tca__> Okay, gotta go now. See you all later.
<crazygir> dunno.. i'd like to keep the original interface running without interruption
<evonise`emp> ah damn
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0
<evonise`emp> char.. just left
<evonise`emp> did u follow what we talked about?
<PsynoKhi0> erm not really
<PsynoKhi0> let me scroll
<evonise`emp> lol
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, i tried a CD-r instead of the RW,
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Name141> Hello, I have had an issue with my NIC working since Intrepid and doesn't even work in Jaunty.  However, it worked fine in Hardy.  Anyway, I have to remove the module e1000e, then modprobe it for the network connection to come back.  Is it possible that I could find a way to install ubuntu on to my flash drive , TO MAKE changes with?  Rather than just keeping it a LIVE session ?  That way I can make a bug report.
<Name141> Would I be able to install it directly to it like it was a hard drive, but put the boot image (lilo/grub?) on to the hard drive?
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: what kind of flash drive?
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, so do u have any idea? it is stuck now on 22%
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: eh if it matters, a 8 GB Toshiba
<evonise`emp> copying files
<Name141> (7.64 GB really)
<evonise`emp> Slonkie, the CD-R also doesnt work (install freezes at 22%, copying files)
<evonise`emp> any ideas?
<Slonkie> no sorry :/
<evonise`emp> Slonkie k np..
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: did you try any other boot paramenter besides break=top?
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, not this time
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, shall i do that again? because with the RW it failed
<evonise`emp> although that was xubuntu, it got stuck at 24% copying files
<evonise`emp> now ubuntu, 22% freeze (but without break=top and that echo part)
<PsynoKhi0> well yeah, you should keep using beark=top...
<PsynoKhi0> break*
<evonise`emp> k ill try it now
<evonise`emp> and this: echo 'options libata dma=0' >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<evonise`emp> what does that do actually
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/ <- something like that? note that it requires windows
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: from the looks of it it tells the part of Ubuntu that controls your drives to stop using a setting your drives cannot use
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, k i did that echo, its loading the installer now,
<evonise`emp> hm ok
<onewart> xubuntu, fuck yeah!
<PsynoKhi0> if that sounded confusing it's ok, I'm not sure I know how to explain it in proper terms
<whitesmith> lol @ onewart - Agreed.
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, if this doesnt work, any ideas what can be the problem?
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, haha no problem mate!
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: if it doesn't work I don't know, really... either try to dig more info on the net, try another distro, get a new comp, give up... the possibilities are endless :P
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 lol
<evonise`emp> it freezed again
<evonise`emp> on 23% this time
<evonise`emp> damn this! :D
<PsynoKhi0> alt f4?
<evonise`emp> and  then?
<PsynoKhi0> shows anything?
<evonise`emp> i did that last time
<evonise`emp> oh let met ry
<evonise`emp> nope
<evonise`emp> just like last time
<evonise`emp> some other guy that helped me before said look in the installer logs
<PsynoKhi0> 23% of copying stuff?
<evonise`emp> dmesg
<evonise`emp> or something
<evonise`emp> yes, exactly
<evonise`emp> its been 24%, 22%, 23$
<evonise`emp> all of those
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, the harddrive had been partitioned?
<evonise`emp> ehm
<evonise`emp> yes before that
<evonise`emp> it did that
<evonise`emp> although sometimes it crashed during that
<PsynoKhi0> well
<evonise`emp> and once it crashed during keyboard layout
<evonise`emp> setting stuff
<PsynoKhi0> ok one last try, then I'm out of ideas
<evonise`emp> lol
<evonise`emp> :D
<PsynoKhi0> you're gonna do the same as before: select install, press F6
<evonise`emp> but i dont understand, i thought i hadthis bug
<evonise`emp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253321
<PsynoKhi0> wait
<evonise`emp> ok
<evonise`emp> ok yes sorry ;p
<PsynoKhi0> after pressing F6, select noapic nolapic, then press escape
<PsynoKhi0> and enter the following:
<evonise`emp> so: noapic and nolapic?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<PsynoKhi0> hang on, lost the paper I had written something on
<evonise`emp> oh lol :o
<PsynoKhi0> ah there it is... after pressing esc to close the little menu, type:
<PsynoKhi0> xforcevesa all_generic_ide break=top
<evonise`emp> ok
<evonise`emp> after --
<evonise`emp> a space after that? or doesnt that matter
<PsynoKhi0> no space, it's alrady there
<evonise`emp> ye i c
<evonise`emp> ok ill hit enter ;p
<PsynoKhi0> not that it would break anything with extra space afaik but think of your keys' life span!! :P
<evonise`emp> lol
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: getting your usb drive up?
<evonise`emp> so what now? since the break=top
<evonise`emp> im in the busybox
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 ?
<PsynoKhi0> ye?
<evonise`emp> ehm, what now, im in the busybox
<PsynoKhi0> still the echo thingie
<evonise`emp> oh ok
<evonise`emp> its loading the installer now
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, but what i dont understand, im having the exact bug as described on that site, why isnt it working
<PsynoKhi0> no idea =/
<evonise`emp> they also say: Still occurs for 8.10 Alpha5. Occurs when booting with "all_generic_ide" option, as well.
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, Same issue on Acer Aspire 1310 ... (my laptop :P)
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: I know, notice that the message appears before the break=top suggestion
<evonise`emp> true
<PsynoKhi0> so all_generic_ide on its own didn't help
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 k, what about the via chip they are talking about
#xubuntu 2009-07-08
<evonise`emp> its installing now btw... lets pray :)
<evonise`emp> and how about a dirty cd/dvd player?
<evonise`emp> it also says: calculating files to skip :s
<PsynoKhi0> that's normal
<evonise`emp> 25% :ooo
<evonise`emp> go on :D!
<evonise`emp> DAMN
<evonise`emp> 25% :/
<evonise`emp> anyone else has an idea :D??
<onewart> have you tried the alternative (text-based) install disc?
<evonise`emp> onewart yes
<onewart> what is your processor type?
<evonise`emp> not exactly the same problem, but it freezed
<evonise`emp> AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (1666 MHz)
<onewart> are you able to book the "live" version?
<onewart> s/book/boot/
<evonise`emp> onewart book?
<onewart> sorry, boot
<evonise`emp> i can enter the live version
<onewart> like to try it out?
<evonise`emp> yes sure
<evonise`emp> i can start he live version if thats what u mean
<evonise`emp> ill do it
<onewart> you don't have to.  i was just wondering..
<evonise`emp> oh ok
<evonise`emp> yes then i can heh..
<onewart> you formatted the drive to? ext3?
<evonise`emp> yes, as standard
<evonise`emp> "use the whole disk"
<evonise`emp> it said something about ext3 yes
<onewart> it's hanging on copying files, huH?
<evonise`emp> btw i made this bug report yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396244
<evonise`emp> ye mostly
<SiDi> how much RAM ?
<evonise`emp> 512 mb
<SiDi> are you sure the CD is working ok ?
<SiDi> and the drive too ?
<evonise`emp> the cd is working fine i think, i chceked almost everything
<evonise`emp> the drive not..
<evonise`emp> duno how to check
<onewart> well you'd think the drive is working since the live desktop loaded...
<evonise`emp> this bug report is (i think) my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253321
<onewart> i notice that you tested memory and that passed
<evonise`emp> yes true, the live stuf fworks good
<evonise`emp> well it tested memory for about 1,5 hrs
<evonise`emp> was still going on and i wanted to go to bed :p, no errors during that time
<onewart> 3 passes is enough
<evonise`emp> dunno how long that takes
<onewart> so you're probably fine
<evonise`emp> well.. define fine :p
<evonise`emp> cus its still not working
<onewart> i mean.. the memory is probably fine if it passed 3 cycles
<evonise`emp> hah ok
<evonise`emp> im in the live boot now, can i check anything?
<onewart> have you had problems with the hard drive in the past?
<SiDi> see the comment about cd drive
<evonise`emp> lol there is sound now
<evonise`emp> SiDi, i did that workaround
<SiDi> maybe your drive is having problems when asked to read too much
<evonise`emp> SiDi at least i tried
<SiDi> evonise`emp: would you mind trying to install another distro ?
<SiDi> a non debian based
<evonise`emp> SiDi u mean this comment: Aleksey1977 wrote on 2008-12-31
<SiDi> yeh
<evonise`emp> SiDi, as long as it can do internet/email..
<SiDi> evonise`emp: i mean for testing the drive ;)
<evonise`emp> and as long as its faster than xp -.-
<evonise`emp> ah yes sure
<evonise`emp> haha
<evonise`emp> cant i check anything now? im in the live cd boot
<evonise`emp> isntall logs or something? (somebody told me that)
<SiDi> usually when it hangs at the beginning it means you're out of ram, but with 512 it shouldnt happen
<evonise`emp> ok,,
<SiDi> maybe you could launch the install in command line
<SiDi> its "ubiquity" afaik
<onewart> you could try installing from a usb drive
<onewart> assuming you have one
<SiDi> onewart: thats cheating ! :P
<onewart> hah
<SiDi> (netinstall from a minimal ISO too, they weight 9MB, shouldnt be too stressing for your drive / ram)
<evonise`emp> onewart i watned to do that :p
<evonise`emp> ye SiDi, i remember that from fedora, but is taht possible with ubuntu?
<SiDi> yeh
<evonise`emp> onewart, i wanted to do that with usb, i made the usb-stick, then it turned out my pc couldnt boot from a usb stick -.-
<evonise`emp> SiDi how :D
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evonise`emp> ok ocol
<evonise`emp> im burning it
<SiDi> okey
<onewart> you'll want to choose the package su
<SiDi> i think im going to go sleep though
<onewart> ugh
<SiDi> its over 1 am :(
<evonise`emp> true SiDi :)
<SiDi> i wake up in 6 hours
<evonise`emp> thanks anyway mate
<SiDi> no problem
<evonise`emp> hah i wont :D im a bad sleeper
<SiDi> see you and good luck
<evonise`emp> SiDi thanks mate, good night
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: I have Windows
<onewart> Windows sucks!
<onewart> but that's why you're here, right?! ;)
<Name141> onewart: make *buntu work right with my hardware then
<PsynoKhi0> onewart: it's good when you want to use an exe file to install ubuntu on a USB drive :)
<psuboy> Hi...I am a linux nubie...but it is really going well
<psuboy> I love Xubuntu...
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: isn't this the same as going in the live disk and telling it to make it to a flash drive?
<psuboy> I am having 2 issues i wanted to know if anyone had a solution
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 and onewart, im gonna try that mini.iso now :)
<onewart> PsynoKhi0: well actually, you could use the package usb-creator and create the bootable usb drive ;P
<onewart> from linux, of course
<Name141> onewart: I'm about ready to load up hardy.  Or say "oh well" to Linux
<psuboy> the first is that playing mp3 files crashes my machine
<PsynoKhi0> onewart: from a live cd?
<evonise`emp> onewart PsynoKhi0, shall i do command line install?
<psuboy> using listen music player
<onewart> yeah "cli"
<evonise`emp> onewart, cli, is that easy?
<psuboy> I have thought of converting to ogg format..
<onewart> i've actually never used it ;p
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: I don't know really, but at least you will bypass your cd-rom drive for now
<onewart> psuboy: try "sudo aptitude install quod-libet"
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 ok :)
<onewart> you may like that player more, and it might work!
<psuboy> ok
<onewart> errr
<onewart> it's "sudo aptitude install quodlibet"
<psuboy> quod-libet is a converter or mp3 player
<onewart> audio manager and player
<onewart> i prefer it over listen
<evonise`emp> brb..
<psuboy> cool...I was actually pretty impressed with listen when I popped in a cd but the mp3 was disasterous
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: I think the pendrive install skips grub and is more geared towards usb flash, as opposed to installing from the live cd
<psuboy> I am amazed at how easy I got my lamp server up
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: eh?
<PsynoKhi0> that would treat you flash as a standard drive
<onewart> psuboy: do you have your mp3s organized in folders?
<onewart> psuboy: or are they really messy?
<psuboy> no...all in one...would it be better to organize...i do not have that may
<psuboy> I would say messy
<psuboy> I pulled them off a crashed windows hard drive to a thumb drive and then just kind of dumped them in the music folder
<onewart> psuboy: well quodlibet does have a library, but i don't like "loading" things into a library, so i use View -> File System
<onewart> psuboy: regardless, i'd more interested to see whether quodlibet crashes when you attempt to play an mp3
<psuboy> Ok...I will load it and see...
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: the standard install from the live cd has the "stationary, plater harddrive" in mind, where as pendrive linux has instructions specifically for removable USB storage
<psuboy> then try organizing...will report back...
<onewart> psuboy: well organizing is entirely up to you and your preferences
<PsynoKhi0> then again it might not be a issue for you, just keep that in mind
<psuboy> ok...
<onewart> psuboy: just select View -> File System, then find and play an mp3
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: So I will have the ability to install directly to the flash drive in a real install that will accept updates, etc?
<psuboy> yea...I just play one mp3 ...it plays fine but I can not do anything else...takes up all my memory  and then i can not quit...need to shut down machine..not to elegantly I might add
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: with the pendrive howto? yes, that the purpose of the "persistent" install
<psuboy> I only have 1/4 Gig of memory...but I cant believe that is the issue...
<onewart> psuboy: you said you were able to play a cd just fine, but not an mp3?
<psuboy> ritght...
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: I don't understand what "persistent" means even.
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: a LiveCD isn't persistent
<Name141> OK..
<PsynoKhi0> you lose your settings and the modifications you've done when you reboot
<Name141> So persistent means "changeable"
<Name141> Yes.
<onewart> psuboy: try this... "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<PsynoKhi0> persistent means it saves settings and vomes back in the state you left it
<PsynoKhi0> vomes -> comes
<psuboy> ok...I am kind of new...that is a whole package?
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: can you boot form your USB drive?
<PsynoKhi0> from*
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: Can I use the disk rather than the ISO?
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: I don't have the ISO anymore.  Yes I can boot from the Flash Drive
<onewart> that's a series of packages relating to  audio/video codecs
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: there is still something bothering my with having it done from windows though
<PsynoKhi0> let me check
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: It looks like I can only use the ISO /
<Name141> ?
<psuboy> OK...I suspected the codec I loaded may be the issue...I will try that...thanks for your ideas and help Onewart!  :-)
<onewart> psuboy: you're welcome!
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: ok so... no ISO... no internet connection?
<Name141> PsynoKhi0: Capped internet.
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 hi!
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0, i did the text based install
<evonise`emp> PsynoKhi0 onewart, but now when i boot it, it doesnt show a gui
<evonise`emp> only text based linux
<onewart> ok
<onewart> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<evonise`emp> :d
<evonise`emp> isnt that installed standard?
<onewart> you were using a ubuntu mini iso
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: tough cookie...
<evonise`emp> ye true :o
<onewart> which does not contain anything...really
<evonise`emp> it also asks me to log in.. i can turn that off right
<evonise`emp> xubuntu desktop?
<evonise`emp> not ubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> ubuntu-desktop will get you the standard gnome install
<evonise`emp> k illtry
<onewart> we're in an xubuntu channel.....
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu-desktop will be
<PsynoKhi0> WJUAIJDFEFef
<PsynoKhi0> WAIT
<evonise`emp> :O
<onewart> xubuntu uses XFCE4, which owns
<evonise`emp> did that..
<evonise`emp> lol
<PsynoKhi0> ...
<evonise`emp> its not wroking
<evonise`emp> btw, its dutch now
<evonise`emp> kon pakket ubuntu niet vinden
<evonise`emp> couldnt find packet ubuntu
<evonise`emp> -.- im stupid nvm
<evonise`emp> so ubuntu or xubuntu :D?
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu
<evonise`emp> either will work rihgt?
<evonise`emp> why x- ?
<evonise`emp> :p
<onewart> because we're in an xubuntu channel!!!
<PsynoKhi0> ubuntu is heavier on your specs
<evonise`emp> i c
<PsynoKhi0> and because yes, it's a xubuntu channel, what do you expect ppl to recommend?
<evonise`emp> wth it will dl 1409 mb
<evonise`emp> haha PsynoKhi0 :D!
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu is the lightest variant of the official ubuntu versions
<evonise`emp> ok, but what is +- 1400 ??
<evonise`emp> i mean the cd was 700 mb p
<evonise`emp> ;o
<PsynoKhi0> compressed
<onewart> you used the mini.iso
<onewart> which was like 9mb
<evonise`emp> yes i know
<onewart> you have to download the rest ;)
<evonise`emp> i know that
<evonise`emp> but the normal cd is 700 mb
<evonise`emp> and what i download now is 1400
<PsynoKhi0> COMPRESSED
<PsynoKhi0> gee
<evonise`emp> YE WHY :D
<evonise`emp> i read that..
<PsynoKhi0> it's 700 compressed, once installed it takes above 2 gig
<PsynoKhi0> you d/l them uncompresses
<PsynoKhi0> -s +d
<evonise`emp> ye why doenst it download compressed, takes shroter time?
<evonise`emp> thats the only thing im wondering about, i understood the rest..
<PsynoKhi0> could be cause I'm an idiot thinking about something else
<evonise`emp> maybe
<evonise`emp> anyway, thanks for the support, didnt tell u that :)
<PsynoKhi0> also in the xubuntu channel you shouldn't feel complied to agree with everything people say...
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<onewart> xfce4 > gnome
<onewart> ;)
<evonise`emp> ill remember that ;)
<evonise`emp> lol and in ubuntu channel, they will say the other way?
<onewart> perhaps...
<evonise`emp> onewart, since i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and after alot of extracting, my laptop screen is black for about 5 mintes, although it is stil doing something
<evonise`emp> that normal?
<PsynoKhi0> press an arrow key
<evonise`emp> oh lol
<PsynoKhi0> screensaver :D
<evonise`emp> i c now :)
<evonise`emp> wtf :D
<onewart> hehe
<onewart> evonise`emp you have xubuntu up yet?
<PsynoKhi0> Name141: still stuck?
<evonise`emp> onewart, PsynoKhi0, it is working :D
<evonise`emp> although half english half dutch, i dont understand
<onewart> Applications -> System -> Language Support
<onewart> fool around in there ;)
<PsynoKhi0> evonise`emp: nice :)
<evonise`emp> thanks guys!
<PsynoKhi0> so your CD drive was the issue
<evonise`emp> really apreciated
<evonise`emp> ye i think so
<onewart> evonise`emp: you're welcome.. stick with linux; it's great :)
<evonise`emp> im going to bed guys
<evonise`emp> onewart as long as it works :D
<evonise`emp> ill try it out as much as possible
<onewart> sweet!  take care! goodnight
<evonise`emp> yes, sweet indeed ^^
<evonise`emp> cya, you too
<evonise`emp> bye
<evonise`emp> u2 PsynoKhi0 ;)
<PsynoKhi0> am off too, nite
<QuantumKaos> overdated laptops and xubuntu's too slow?
<coffeej> I need help getting gspca set up
<_Pete_> QuantumKaos: I guess that's how you define "slow" ?
<QuantumKaos> _Pete_:"that's" what?
<_Pete_> QuantumKaos: http://quadcore.homeunix.net/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<_Pete_> this is slow for me
<QuantumKaos> i dont get it, what is that?
<_Pete_> it is quadcore cpu with 8G memory and raid0 array
<QuantumKaos> so what?
<_Pete_> so as it is quite fast
<_Pete_> more fast would be better
<QuantumKaos> i was suggesting zenwalk in alternative to xubuntu cuz xubuntu is way slower then zenwalk, zenwalk runs like if i had a quadcore on my 486 laptop :D
<psuboy> PSUBoy humbly bows to Onewart for fixing his mp3 player
<psuboy> It must have been the codec I loaded to play mp3s
<psuboy> it is running like a champ now!
<onewart> psuboy: you're welcome! now enjoy linux!
<psuboy> I have to tell you I am digging it
<psuboy> It was long overdue...I am glad I erased windows and went 100% w/ xumbuntu...
<onewart> psuboy: i still dual boot with Vista, but i never use it =p
<psuboy> well, I have to use vista for work...we are a Windows shop
<psuboy> but I hate it...I find myself sneeking away to peek at the linux blogs
<onewart> psuboy: check Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers and make sure you're graphics card's driver is in use
<psuboy> ok
<onewart> psuboy: then poke around here Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks
<onewart> psuboy: under Compositor I really enjoy some of the transparency and shadow options
<psuboy> yep...great idea...I already...played around a bit...you can do some cool stuff...
<psuboy> Onewart.. you are right on target....my driver is not activated...It is telling me I should use the proprietary  Nivida 3D accelerated graphics card
<onewart> and you should ;)
<psuboy> so I am pulling all my graphics off my ram right now?
<onewart> no, you're using a basic 2d driver, not accelerated 3d
<onewart> actually, you may be using a basic 3d
<psuboy> ahhh
<onewart> but it's not accelerated; that's the key!
<psuboy> even so...everything is still so good
<onewart> for video playback, i'd suggest VLC
<onewart> instead of Movie Player
<onewart> just a personal preference, though
<psuboy> it is struggling to load the driver
<onewart> psuboy: what do you mean?
<psuboy> I tried to load the driver and it downloaded very slow...then it started loading..I thought ok...seems fine..then I got an error
<psuboy> the Jockey backend crashed.
<psuboy> so it just tried again and it said it is removing driver...now I am going to try to add again.
<onewart> psuboy: hmm. that is odd.
<psuboy> yea...seemed like it was going to work then it just died...I am going to watch this time
<psuboy> Ok...reboot time...see you in a bit...
<psuboy> Onewart...I feel like I just took off my beer goggles
<psuboy> I was definitely in 2D
<onewart> well now you need a beer =P
<psuboy> dang...I do ...alas the fridge is empty...I may have to make a martini
<psuboy> the system has sped way up also...
<psuboy> there is no lag...it is like I just bought a brand new computer
<onewart> yeah, it was your lack of accelerated graphics
<onewart> by the way, linux never slows down
<onewart> it always performs exactly the same ;)
<psuboy> it is truly awesome...
<psuboy> to think...I was ready to put this box on the curb with a free to a good home sticker on it.
<onewart> hah!
<psuboy> i can not get the smile off my face...
<onewart> linux is the primary o/s on all of the computers in my office, not just the old ones
<psuboy> well, this is just the first for me...I am making it a server and getting an newer laptop...
<onewart> what sort of server?
<psuboy> lamp
<psuboy> I already have it set up
<onewart> cool.
<psuboy> trying to teach myself php and mysql
<onewart> i have a virtual server through www.linode.com
<onewart> fuck PHP
<onewart> ruby & ruby on rails is the way to go ;P
<psuboy> oh yea...I have heard of it
<onewart> for database driven web applications it's amazing
<onewart> some say the learning curve is steep, but once you get it, it's great.  trust me
<psuboy> oh yea...my office does asp /.net with MS SQL
<onewart> ish @ microsoft products
<psuboy> yep I know...
<onewart> save yourself the headache, and learn ruby on rails
<onewart> the syntax is easier to understand
<onewart> and the database logic is already pre-programmed
<psuboy> SQL is pretty solid but every thing microsoft is klunky
<psuboy> can i set up ruby on rails on this machine?
<onewart> of course ;)
<onewart> i'd recommend a few ebooks
<psuboy> I just see so much php...plus php and mysql = pretty easy...at least so far...I am just starting all of this..
<onewart> Sitepoint's Simply Rails 2
<psuboy> ok
<onewart> Apress's Beginning Rails from Novice to Professional
<onewart> Addison-Wesley's The Rails Way
<onewart> and possibly Pragmatic Programmer's Agile Web Development with Rails, 3rd
<onewart> I'm just learning ruby on rails myself
<onewart> i used to be a perl developer
<psuboy> any web tutorials...
<onewart> yeah
<onewart> http://guides.rubyonrails.org/
<onewart> the channel #rubyonrails is great too
<psuboy> I programed in college way way back..but am trying to so some self teach
<onewart> I just graduated from college this spring
<psuboy> I will have to check it out...
<psuboy> awesome...tough time...what do you do?
<onewart> i started my own rinky-dink web development and computer repair business
<onewart> i'm in rural Wisconsin
<psuboy> Badger?
<psuboy> I am a PSU alum
<onewart> Well, no, i went to the University of Minnesota
<psuboy> better!  :-)
<psuboy> my company is looking for programers now
<_Pete_> how much do you pay?
<psuboy> ASP, Ajax, MS-SQL, some jave, jquery
<psuboy> decent not the highest
<_Pete_> and what is that?
<psuboy> general web dev
<psuboy> I am not in dev...I manage the installations
<psuboy> I am guessing entry in 40s but that is just a pure guess
<_Pete_> what is 40s?
<psuboy> I just brought a guy in last spring at about 35 and he is not a programmer
<_Pete_> I am
<psuboy> $40K / year salary... but that is a pure guess in the dark
<_Pete_> so what do you offet?
<_Pete_> r
<psuboy> what type of software?
<forces> :O
<psuboy> if interested check out this url...
<forces> where can I send my C.V.?
<psuboy> i think there is a software engineer job...
<_Pete_> psuboy: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/petri-airio/5/960/540
<psuboy> hang on one sec...
<psuboy> http://www.schoolwires.com/20071062295925423/blank/browse.asp?A=383&BMDRN=2000&BCOB=0&C=55511
<psuboy> or...www.schoolwires.com/careers
<psuboy> you can submit a resume there...
<psuboy> we are located in State College PA...next to Penn State
<_Pete_> and where the hell is that?
<onewart> lol
<psuboy> well it is heaven not hell  :-)
<psuboy> too funny pete
<_Pete_> its not
<_Pete_> only stupid to assume all are in USA
<_Pete_> like you migth be
<psuboy> so any how...onewart...if you are interested it is a pretty good company...Inc 500 two years in a row...
<psuboy> very high client satisfaction...and nice people to work with
<onewart> psuboy: cool.  if i give up on my dreams of being a successful entrepreneur and my own boss, i'll consider schoolwires.  i've booked-marked the site
<bittin> somone here knows anything about wvdail?
<onewart> errr. bookmarked rather
<_Pete_> onewart: :D
<psuboy> cant say I blame you...I think building your own deal is tops
<_Pete_> sounds like pyramidscheme
<onewart> someone got me to attend a pyramid scheme one time
<onewart> it was hilarious
<onewart> they're great scam artists
<_Pete_> indeed
<n2diy> can I go down stairs, and log in here, from my test box? Or do I need to log out of up here first?
<_Pete_> I want those 160,0000000
<onewart> i want to be one of the 0.02% who makes that much!
<psuboy> you need to start it...and then you need to live with the fact that you just screwed someone over...
<_Pete_> then you have more luck that psuboy offers
<psuboy> I offer nothing...
<_Pete_> why did you post those joblinks then?
<psuboy> Just an opportunity if someone wants it...not working in my department...
<onewart> psuboy: i appreciate your generosity :)
<psuboy> they are real...if hired you would not work for me...I am in a different area
<psuboy> of the company
<psuboy> so the jobs don't really impact me directly...I was just letting people know about them..same as I tell people about the great experience I am having with Linux :-)
<_Pete_> and how indirectly they impact you?
<onewart> psuboy: your experience with ruby on rails will be even more powerful than your experience with linux
<onewart> y;)
<psuboy> Pete, if hired we would work for the same company...in the same office...
<bittin> somone know how to get mobile broadband to work with wvdail?
<onewart> bittin: sorry, i'm not familiar with wvdial
<_Pete_> psuboy: did you read my CV?
<psuboy> no
<onewart> bittin: did you try the general ubuntu channel? #ubuntu
<_Pete_> and willing to move me to there
<bittin> onewart: yes
<psuboy> Pete, why would I read it?
<psuboy> I am not doing the hiring...
<_Pete_> psuboy: because you were seeking job seekers?
<psuboy> Pete, sorry for the confusion...I am not looking to hire ...it is just with a company that I work for
<psuboy> as far as relocation I think it would depend on what you bring to the table
<_Pete_> see the url above
<psuboy> but that is not my call...I know we have done some relocation but not much
<_Pete_> but do you still realize where I live?
<psuboy> no...I closed my session by accident and lost the url...
<_Pete_> ok then
<psuboy> I take it you are not in the USA
<_Pete_> I live in Finalnd
<_Pete_> Finland
<psuboy> cool...
<_Pete_> but still if you have good offer
<_Pete_> I will consider it
<psuboy> it may be...you can apply..the offer is for a software engineer...
<_Pete_> that's the one I am entitled now
<psuboy> Finland is a long way off from USA...
<_Pete_> It's also where linux is from
<psuboy> Where it started.. yep. I know...
<psuboy> and our football is not the same. :-)
<bittin> here is the error: http://pastebin.se/198471
<_Pete_> dont know about footballs
<_Pete_> but kendo I do
<psuboy> :-)
<psuboy> well, I gotta run...nice talking with you...Onewart...thanks for the great help...I really appreciate it...Pete...good luck mate!
<onewart> psuboy: take care man!
<_Pete_> kendo = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Ak-YEROQA
<bittin> no iam going to bed and trying to fix it when iam more non tired
<Calcio> Hi.. How can I see my HD using Xubuntu with Live CD?
<Calcio> I'd like see my files.
<onewart> Calcio: well first you should open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" to show your current partitions
<onewart> Calico: second, assuming your files are on an NTFS partition, you'll need to mount that from the command line.
<onewart> Calcio: from the same terminal do "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<onewart> Calcio: followed by "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda* /media/windows"
<onewart> /dev/sda* is according to the results of fdisk -l
<onewart> hope that helps!
<Calcio> Ok. I'm going try
<Calcio> the command mount -t returned error.
<onewart> what's the output of "fdisk -l"?
<Calcio> /dev/sda1 * NTFS; /dev/sda2 win95 LBA; /dev/sda5 NTFS;
<onewart> ok
<onewart> "sudo mkdir /media/windows1"
<onewart> "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows1"
<onewart> you could do the same for /dev/sda5
<onewart> but with another directory, of course!
<Calcio> I need do it, to see my files through xubuntu on Win?
<onewart> ubuntu's live CD offers an easier way to see your files on windows
<onewart> without all the command-line stuff
<onewart> however, after you mount the partition in the command line, it is accessible through the Thunar file manager...
<Calcio> How do it without the command-line?
<onewart> if you're considering using linux, you should familiarize yourself with the command-line operations
<onewart> i personally don't know of a way to mount a windows partition in xubuntu without running those 2 lines of commands
<Calcio> Ok I try it again!
<Calcio> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows1 ..Does have a space beetwin sda1 and /media?
<crazygir> when you create a tun/tap interface associated with a nic, is that device then dedicated to this tun/tap device?
<Calcio> I do It... And Now?
<onewart> no open up Thunar
<onewart> file manager
<Calcio> In te Manager File I see the folder Windows and Windows1, however I don't see my files of Windows 2000
<Calcio> blz
<wolfgang> join #unetbootin
<wolfgang> grrr
<wolfgang> sorry
<wolfgang> anyone got this program working on xubuntu?
<wolfgang> unetbootin on xubuntu it wont create the urb bootable correctly
<Adola> Hi!  How do you leave a message for someone via terminal?
<SiDi> wall
<SiDi> or write <username>
<_Pete_> or cat /dev/pts*
<Adola> Thansk :)
<Adola> How does the user recieve them?
<TheSheep> they pop up on their terminal wherever the cursor currently is
<TheSheep> usually mangling whatever there was before
<TheSheep> better send an e-mail
<Adola> Hehehe
<Adola> I'm having an SSH war.
<Adola> He's ssh'd into me, and I him.
<TheSheep> 'talk username' can be useful
<TheSheep> it's a simple chat client
<Adola> I'm waiting for him to make my account.
<Adola> This should be funneh :P
<Adola> TheSheep: How does he add users?
<Adola> Using CLI?
<TheSheep> man useradd
<Adola> Thanks
<_Pete_> Adola: add me too
<_Pete_> with root access
<Adola> _Pete_: Heheheh :P
<Adola> I'm going to try "write" and "talk"  Any thing else to bug him?
<Adola> (He's portforwarding right now)
<_Pete_> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/<hisdrivr>
<_Pete_> that will bug pretty much
<Adola> Well, "write" only works if it's enabled, and "talk" only works if something's installed.
<Adola> _Pete_: What does that do?
<_Pete_> erase the disk being on of=
<Adola> Oh dear....I don't think that's acceptable!
<wolfgang> you wahts happening pete
<TheSheep>  _Pete_: please don't give dangerous advice
<_Pete_> TheSheep: good point
<_Pete_> but you learn n
<_Pete_> by doing
<ubuntuuser1> hi. What's the difference between /etc/xdg/xfce and /etc/xdg/xubuntu ?
<ubuntuuser1> Hi. Does anyone know the difference between /etc/xdg/xfce and /etc/xdg/xubuntu?
<ubuntuuser1> Hi. Does anyone know the difference between /etc/xdg/xfce and /etc/xdg/xubuntu? What does xfce on a xubuntu-machine with them?
<TheSheep> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knome> ubottu, xubuntu is meant to be used with xubuntu.
<knome> ups.
<knome> ubuntuuser1, ^
<ubuntuuser1> what do you mean?
<knome> you asked the difference between /et/xdg/blah
<ubuntuuser1> well?
<knome> and the answer is that the xubuntu one is meant to be used with xubuntu.
<knome> the xfce one is a quite basic one
<ubuntuuser1> but what does it mean
<ubuntuuser1> xfce starts and gets its data from /etc/xdg/xfce ?
<ubuntuuser1> or from /etc/xdg/xubuntu ?
<knome> if you are that interested, you probably should open the files in your text editor
<ubuntuuser1> if done it
<ubuntuuser1> i've done it
<knome> i think they are both used, xfce for xfce settings and xubuntu to bring custom settings
<knome> ubuntuuser1, *WHAT* are you trying to achieve here, may i ask?
<ubuntuuser1>  i tried to lock some preferences for a user by using the XfconfBackendPerchannelXml. but i didn't know whether to edit the files in /etc/xdg/xubuntu or those in /etc/xdg/xfce .
<knome> i'd say edit the files in xubuntu, if you need to
<ubuntuuser1> why "if you need to" ?
<ubuntuuser1> is there another way?
<ubuntuuser1> for example the xfce-project says that for kios-mode you have to edit those files in /etc/xdg/xfce ...
<knome> adding it to either the places is not going to break your pc up.
<knome> if it doesn't work, you can remove the extra configuration lines.
<knome> happy?
<ubuntuuser1> well - not really
<ubuntuuser1> i wanted to understand how the system works ....
<ubuntuuser1> what did you mean with custom settings? something like default settings? settings that are set when a new user is created?
<knome> yes.
<ubuntuuser1> ok and then they will be copied in the user-profile-folder and the settings that are "more powerfull" are located in /etc/xdg/xfce ?
<ubuntuuser1> is there no documentation of that?
<ubuntuuser1> i looked around but found nothing...
<matthijs> hi, i have a wireless internet card of linksys inserted into my laptop, how can i install its drivers?
<TheSheep> matthijs: you shouldn't need to install anything
<TheSheep> matthijs: if it's supported, it should work
<matthijs> i have a linksys WPC300N V2
<matthijs> how can i see if it is supported?
<matthijs> i just inserted it, after an install of xubuntu
<matthijs> TheSheep, also i just installed xubuntu, from the mini iso and then the xubuntu-desktop install, and sound doesnt seem to work
<crazygir> when you've setup a /dev/net/tun device, then configure tun0.. do you have to configure a second /dev/net/tunX device to have tun1, or does the tun module handle that?
<Raggs> is it possible to make the main panel in xfce transparent/
<SiDi_> Raggs: if you enabled the compositor transparency yes
<SiDi_> Apps -> params -> Window tweaks
<SiDi_> Last tab
<SiDi_> enable it, then right click a panel -> properties -> Transparency
<Raggs> that also makes the icons on the panel transparent
<Raggs> thanks for the help SiDi_  gotta run
<mikubuntu> this seems to be a fairly recent phenomenom; lately when i click on a power point presentation, instead of offering to open with open office or save file, all i get is the offer to save the file.  what gives?
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.org/55019
<muse> mikubuntu: that will be browser related. Check your browser preferences/settings, locate and configure file extension handling.
<mikubuntu> tried, but doesn't address the filetype apparently (firefox apps prefs)
<muse> can you not add a new filetype?
<muse> mikubuntu: looks like this could be a problem with that particular file not having the correct MIME in the HTTP response.
<muse> try another pps not from that site
<mikubuntu> muse, ok, will have to wait til one comes in again, i delete them all
<CRM> Pidgin keeps wanting me to accept new certificates: "nexus.passport.com". Is it safe to let Pidgin go ahead ?
<TheSheep> CRM: depends on what you are doing
<CRM> TheSheep: Just started it one day, and it asked me to accept the new certificate, and I did yesterday, but today it's asking again.
<TheSheep> what are you connecting with?
<CRM> Pidgin, msn
<Oysterboy> Hey there
<Oysterboy> would this be the best channel for netbook remix questions?
<charlie-tca__> no
<Oysterboy> then which one?
<charlie-tca__> I am looking
<Oysterboy> thanks
<charlie-tca__> still looking
<Oysterboy> thanks, couldnt find one specifically for the remix, figured xubuntu was the closest to it
<charlie-tca__> I'm thinking #ubuntu-ports
<Oysterboy> ok
<Oysterboy> ill try it out
<Oysterboy> thanks
<charlie-tca__> Or ask the question and see if we can answer it
<Oysterboy> im havin an issue with booting it from a USB
<Oysterboy> just gives me "Boot Error"
<Oysterboy> tried other distros of Ubuntu with this machine and boots fine from a usb
<Kangarooo> hello does brightside works in xubuntu? I installed but can't find where to manage its options..
<charlie-tca__> I didn't think we needed it anymore... let me see
<charlie-tca__> we shouldn't. There is an option in Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager now to do that
<Kangarooo> http://thedailyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/01/brightside-screen-corner-actions-and.html I installed sudo apt-get install brightside but can't modify its option..
<charlie-tca__> but, back to the original question. I don't know, since I quit using it with Jaunty
<Kangarooo> I want to use brightside on xubuntu :(
<charlie-tca__> It should work. try in a terminal "brightside --help" and see if it comes up
<charlie-tca__> As I recall, it used to be in System. Perhaps gnome no longer lets it have the menu entry, but you should be able to do it in terminal
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca__: well a new menu entry didn't made brightside installation
<charlie-tca__> Is there an entry in /usr/share/applications ?
#xubuntu 2009-07-09
<carter> Hey
<knome> !hi | carter
<ubottu> carter: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<carter> hey thanks
<homebrewcider> hey there, on upgrading to 9.04 my orinter is totally out of whack. In desperation, I deleted printer and am trying to install again, but it is not detecting my usb printer or giving me an option to install a usb printer
<homebrewcider> that's printer, no orinter
<carter> I am unfamiliar with printers in ubuntu in general, sorry.
<neiliob1973> is it necessary to format a new External Hard Drive? I just want a simple mass-storage device.
<Raggs> neiliob1973, probably not
<Raggs> have a good night
<neiliob1973> any way to remove the proprietary software on a Seagate Ext HD?
<Decio> Hello?
<Decio> NickServ
<Decio> Hello?
<mr_cha0s> hey guys =) question... is there a way i can set a "margin" on the window manager? like I don't want any windows to be within 24 pixels from my taskbar at the bottom
<mr_cha0s> is there a way to make it so when i maximize a window, it'll be at most from the top to 24 pixels from the taskbar?
<sml12261> skype for 64 bit?
<sml12261> I can'tfind an amd-64 version of skype or the source to compile my own, is there one of either?
<sml12261> Can somebody help with apache?
<maduser> sure
<maduser> first are you comping for source or getting the xampp package?
<sml12261> maduser I already have it installed just can't access it
<maduser> did you use the package manager?
<maduser> if you did get rid of it
<maduser> it dosne't work
<sml12261> I actually have this on a XPmachine, just configuration problems I think, aren't the controls the same
<sml12261> linux won't boot after install on that machine :'(
<sml12261> stuck with windows
<sml12261> GRUB error 17 I think
<sml12261> can you help with that if not with apache?
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> but if you want help you can't use apache from the package manager
<maduser> if you want an easy configuration use xampp
<maduser> that has php and mysql buit into it
<sml12261> ok,well how about the grub error?
<sml12261> maduser any reason a fresh  install should not be able to boot?
<maduser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<sml12261> mobo doesn't have those options available and I did already try that
 * mneptok oozes out from the floorboards
<mneptok> any idea why Xubuntu does not have any of the Prism apps in the repos?
 * mneptok gestures frantically at cody-somerville
<zoquete> hi
<zoquete> i need help whit xub 9.04, please
<zoquete> it's really slow and i can't working...
<zoquete> I use EclipsePDT and Firefox and a Terminal to work
<zoquete> and it's a lot of lags
<zoquete> hi
<zoquete> ...
 * mneptok tries to find a question there
<zoquete> yes
<zoquete> thanks
<zoquete> i need help with Xubuntu 9.04 on Lenovo SL400
<zoquete> it's really slow and i can't working
<zoquete> you can see the Laptop on http://www.pc.ibm.com/ar/notebooks/thinkpad/sl-series/sl400.shtml  (the right column)
<mneptok> which JRE are you using?
<mneptok> (for Eclipse)
<mneptok> Eclipse is a large and bulky app. it eats resources and is CPU intensive.
<zoquete> yes, but in windows xp goes faster...
<mneptok> the underlying JRE may affect that
<zoquete> java-6-sun-1.6.0.13
<mneptok> how does the machine perform running only Eclipse?
<zoquete> this is unusable... only minimizing a maximize needs a lot of resources
<zoquete> xorg go over 50% cpu
<zoquete> kernel -> 2.6.28-13-generic
<mneptok> what video chipset?
<zoquete> Intel 4500MHD
<mneptok> are you running Compiz?
<zoquete> no
<zoquete> I installed xubuntu two days ago
<zoquete> my swap partition have 2gb, /home partition 8gb, / partition 7gb, /boot partition 250mb
<zoquete> (/boot partition with grub)
<mneptok> so the machine is usuable as long as you do not minimize and maximize? or do i misunderstand?
<zoquete> yes, and now I only have xchat, system monitor, thunar and a terminal opened and the xorg is over 40%
<mneptok> sounds like a wonky Intel driver
<mneptok> you have installed all updates?
<zoquete> there is nothing to install in the update manager
<zoquete> (sorry my english, i talk spanish better)
<mneptok> de nada :)
<zoquete> !!
<mneptok> intiendo perfectamente
<zoquete> ok
<zoquete> en el gestor de actualizaciones no aparece nada para instalar
<zoquete> y no tengo ningún driver privativo
<zoquete> según entiendo, los dispositivos de la laptop deberían detectarse automáticamente
<mneptok> Ingles solamente en canale #xubuntu
<mneptok> (#xubuntu-es para Espanol/Castellano)
<mneptok> i have heard of problems with Intel video in Jaunty
<zoquete> ¿yes?
<mneptok> but i have not experienced anything *too* bad myself.
<zoquete> y read about same problems but in posts of 2004/2005 in the forums
<mneptok> you might try downloading and installing Intrepid, which should be easy since /home does not have to be touched.
<zoquete> ¿reinstall the OS?
<mneptok> or try a Live session of Intrepid first, to see if performance is better
<mneptok> or try a Live session of Intrepid first, to see if performance is better (x2) ;)
<zoquete> i need a blank CD, them... i only do it in a week :S
<mneptok> ai caralho
<zoquete> because tomorrow i travel to another city
<mneptok> :/
<zoquete> where i dont have internet
<zoquete> why can solve the problem intrepid verision?
<mneptok> different Intel driver and kernel
<mneptok> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<mneptok> oh
<mneptok> not a Live CD
<mneptok> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<zoquete> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<onewart> why 8.10 and not 9.04?
<zoquete> I like 9.04
<zoquete> if i can solve the problem with this version, better
<mneptok> zoquete: the best way to test if the kernel+driver in 9.04 is causing the problem is to try a previous release
<zoquete> i'm downloading now
<zoquete> in one week, i tell you if it works
<mneptok> good luck, and enjoy the trip
<zoquete> before...
<zoquete> have you another idea,  to can i have a usable laptop in my travel?
<zoquete> windows vista runs faster here...
<mneptok> don't use X? >:)
<zoquete> jeje
<zoquete> use vista? :P
<onewart> ick @ vista!
<zoquete> maybe you don't understand the conversation... it's sarcasm ;)
<onewart> i get it ;)
<zoquete> did you read the dialog?
<zoquete> thanks for you help!
<zoquete> i give you my email for send me a recommendation if you think anymore that can help me with my problem: yo.zoquete@gmail.com
<zoquete> good bye
<mneptok> ugh. i'm having Intel video issues, too.
<mneptok> about ready to give up on Jaunty
<marchino> hi! where i can find the xubuntu's packages list?
<psycho_oreos> synaptic?
<marchino> no, i'm using debian... i would know which packages are installed by default by xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> oh that I wouldn't know, there are some info on distrowatch but apart from that I'm not sure
<marchino> psycho_oreos: do you which display manager uses xubuntu? gdm or wdm?
<psycho_oreos> gdm for xubuntu
<TheSheep> marchino: check the xubuntu-desktop dependencies on packages.ubuntu.com
<marchino> TheSheep: thanks
<ian__> Is it safe to autoremove "linux-headers-2.6.28-11" on Jaunty?
<psycho_oreos> why would you want to do that?
<ian__> psycho..,I run sudo apt-get autoremove on a regular basis(i believe it frees hd space??).
<psycho_oreos> it does free up hard disk space, if you are looking for space and am not compiling new drivers as such, then yeah you can go ahead.. but I wouldn't that package would come in handy whenever you have new hardware and the driver has to be compiled literally from scratch
<ian__> psycho..., seeing the word "linux-headers" alarms my cautious side, therefore I'll put it on hold.
<psycho_oreos> to me its just half the package of linux-kernel, it just contains all the necessary bits and pieces for compiling of drivers to match with the current running kernel (or whichever kernel you are using and maybe that is being kept back as legacy)
<psycho_oreos> which kernel version you running anyway?
<ian__> psycho..,Know any means of "autoremove" w/out deleting this package? ... terminal command to do that.
<ian__> psycho..., 2.6.28-13-generic
<psycho_oreos> ahh yeah you have the updated kernel, meaning that other one is old :)
<ian__> so, really safe to autoremove?
<psycho_oreos> I thought it was a bit strange, how you still have 2.6.28-11 when 2.6.28-13
<psycho_oreos> well, have you had any qualms with 2.6.28-13 that you had to revert back to 2.6.28-11?
<psycho_oreos> (usually no)
<ian__> no qualms, whatsoever. system is running smoothly.
<psycho_oreos> then yeah its safe to remove it
<ian__> ok, then I'll do as you suggested. Thank you very much!
<psycho_oreos> nw
<ian__> what package to install to control system sound in jaunty?
<Slonkie> Mixer
<Slonkie> Is installed by default?
<ian__> system sound like when I log in a sound is played.
<ian__> I have Mixer installed but there's no option for changing or turning off log in sound.
<SiDi> log in sound a gnome thing
<SiDi> Go to Applications -> Parameters -> Session & Boot (or something similar)
<SiDi> and there's a tab where the apps launched on session startup are listed
<SiDi> Check if there is anything related to login sounds there please
<ian__> Sidi, I don't have this--->> "Parameters" thing under Applications?
<ian__> I'm Xubuntu Jaunty user.
<ian__> I have ubuntu core installed tho.
<ian__> Any recommended package?
<homebrewcider> has anybody had any luck printing on a usb printer with Jaunty?
<SiDi> ian__: type "xfce4-session-settings"
<SiDi> in Alt+F2's window or a terminal, at your choice
<homebrewcider> printer doesn't seem to be showing up on usb
<ian__> SiDi,, ok I'm following...
 * SiDi drinks homebrewcider 
<SiDi> homebrewcider: my printer worked out of the box actually
<SiDi> homebrewcider: please provide the exact model of the printer.
<homebrewcider> mine was working in 8.04 perfectly
<homebrewcider> but not after the upgrade
<homebrewcider> canon
<homebrewcider> mp610
<SiDi> http://mp610.blogspot.com/ homebrewcider
<homebrewcider> yeah, followed that
<homebrewcider> can't seem to get it working
<SiDi> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010488.asp
<ian__> SiDi, not found anything related to log in sound (?).
<SiDi> ian__: type gnome-sound-properties
<SiDi> and go to second tab
<ian__> Ok, I'm on the sound menu.
<SiDi> well, disable everything xD
<SiDi> This is a gnome-specific problem, by the way. We dont use sounds in Xubuntu
<ian__> Oh! I see. That's very helpful.
<ian__> Thank You very much! That turned off the annoying sounds when ever I clicked something.
<ian__> Problem -- solved!!!!
<homebrewcider> printer doesn't show up when I input lsusb
<Nameless_au> i used the gparted live cd to resize/move my vista ntfs partitions. no probs. i also used gparted to resize the filesystem of my xubuntu 9.04 install. it is now rendered unbootable. I was worried about gparted stuffing my ntfs up, but seems i shouldve been worried about my ext3 :( any help?
<ian__> additional info: system sound i was referring to previously is EVENT SOUNDS.
<ian__> Found it under Applications>>Settings>>Appearance>>Settings
<ian__> I unchecked Enable event sounds.
<mneptok> a camel and 4 kilograms of distilled monkey-lust to anyone that makes Orage and Google Calendar sync automagically
<mr_cha0s> hey guys =) question... is there a way i can set a "margin" on the window manager? like I don't want any windows to be within 24 pixels from my taskbar at the bottom
<mr_cha0s> is there a way to make it so when i maximize a window, it'll be at most from the top to 24 pixels from the taskbar?
<SiDi> mr_cha0s: so you want 24 empty px ?
<mr_cha0s> yeah
<SiDi> Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<mr_cha0s> yup, here let me be specific:
<SiDi> Go to Apps -> Params -> Workspaces (names may vary, im translating from french)
<mr_cha0s> i want to use virtualbox's seamless mode and not have my host windows covering the guest's taskbar
<SiDi> And then set the bottom margin to your panel + the 24px you want
<mr_cha0s> oh hell yeah, i see the margin there
<SiDi> vb3 feature ? :o
<mr_cha0s> i guess... i have 3 ;)
<mr_cha0s> so...
<mr_cha0s> margin's don't work :(
<SiDi> it does here
<SiDi> Put it to 100px, minimize and remaximize your window
<SiDi> and tell me it works, please
<mr_cha0s> ahhh yes
<mr_cha0s> i thought it would go from the taskbar :) sorry
<SiDi> ah ok
<slow-motion> hi
<PvtRyan> Hey, Trying to setup gps (over bluetooth) with a tomtom wireless mkII receiver. Can anyone help
<PvtRyan> basically I can connect the device. and running sudo cat /dev/rfcomm0 displays (what looks to me like) gps data
<PvtRyan> but xgps displays nothing
<PvtRyan> tangoGPS also picksup nothing
<ydupont> hi
<Besogon> hi
<Raggs> hi
<neozen> mooooo
<Raggs> very amooosing
<neozen> does anyone else wish the old binding for moving windows around in xfce still worked?
<neozen> ie... holding cntrl+alt+shift+up/down/left/right to move alt+shift+up/down/left/right to resize?
<neozen> seemed to make such good sense
<neozen> still can't get used to using the mouse to move things around
<Besogon> why can't you do it with mouse? In my opinion, xfce users need menu editor if it hasn't done yet
<Besogon> And there is one big problem with xfce panels, that don't work good with fullscreen WINE
<PvtRyan> never mind sorted
<tom-xfce> i had som error upon installation about "syslog" crashing but the OS seems to be running fine something i should be worrying about?
<slow-motion> n8
<mr_cha0s> hey guys, one of the things i find totally sucky is that when i hit 'print screen', the data isn't in my clipboard (like in windows)
<mr_cha0s> is there any way to do that with xubuntu, so i could open gimp and 'create from clipboard'?
#xubuntu 2009-07-10
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] Restarting XChat
<homebrewcider> hey there, ever since I upgraded  from 8.04 to 9.04 my printer has not worked. it doesn't show up on a <lsusb> probe any more. what should I do please
<mr_cha0s> is there any way to make a program not show up in the taskbar?
<mr_cha0s> i want my VM to be like in the background
<mr_cha0s> I tried alltray, fails :/
<mr_cha0s> any idears?
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] Be back in a few....moving back downstiars....
<nick_> I just installed xubuntu jaunty and am having something strange going on.
<nick_> I was noticing a lack of things in the repos, so I looked at my sources.list.
<nick_> A bunch of the repos were listed with cl.archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<nick_> And I was failing to get lists from them.
<nick_> I changed them in sources.list.
<nick_> And thought that I got all of them.
<nick_> But when I sudo aptitude update, it still has some cl sources and they go really slow.
<nick_> also, the cl sources are marked as Translation-en_US.
<nick_> I don't know where else to look for a source list
<nick_> And these are communicating with me at <1kbps.
<nick_> Any ideas?
<cody-somerville> nick_, Open applications > system > software sources
<cody-somerville> and change your mirror
<nick_> :?
<nick_> I'm an idiot.
<nick_> Thanks.
<pteague> how's xubuntu wireless support in jaunty?
<forces> is the same from ubuntu
<pteague> i ended up with a mac powerbook pro & i'm afraid the only way to save it is to put linux on it ;)
<forces> dont be afraid
<forces> that is a good new
<forces> :D
<pteague> hehe - exactly!  i'm just hoping i can set up the touchpad the same way...  otherwise no right click will suck >.>
<pteague> virtualbox crashed on me tonight cause the mac ran out of memory...  terminal was using over 20mb of ram... wtf?
<psycho_oreos> pteague, depending on chipset
<pteague> intel, just got the other day at the apple store
<pteague> i couldn't help it... i walked in, the guy took my wallet & emptied it of paper & plastic... next thing i knew i was walking out of the store with something in my hand wondering wtf happened...  j/k
<forces> how can I install xfce 4.6.1?
<psycho_oreos> pteague, yeah its supported with a native driver but proprietary microcode
<psycho_oreos> I'm surprised they've changed the chipset yet again
<pteague> i noticed something annoying with the security settings on the mac so i'm having fun running nmap while xubuntu torrent downloads
<pteague> ntp, ipp, & zeroconf are only ports nmap found that were interesting
<intok> how well will xubuntu run on a P4 celeron 2.4Ghz, 384Mb of DDR 266, nvidia quadro4 980XGL AGP card?
<ablomen> should be pretty quick, though you might want to add a bit more ram to it
<ablomen> that will help if you run a lot of applications at the same time
<intok> yah the quadro4 is basically the same as the geforce 4 ti 4800
<ablomen> you should check though to see if what nvidia drivers support that card
<ablomen> ah the nvidia-glx-71 drivers do, ok so that should be no problem :)
<geremy>  hi i just move to xfce how can i add quickly icon to panel?
<ablomen> geremy, right-click on panel, ad new item, launcher
<ablomen> currently there is no faster way (that i know of)
<geremy> i must create it?
<ablomen> yeah
<knome> for now there is no better way
<geremy> uff
<geremy> uff when i want add terminal icon to panel?
<geremy> command is?
<knome> xfce4-terminal
<geremy> thanks
<geremy> there are no profiles in xfce terminal?
<geremy> how can i install xfce theme?
<ablomen> geremy, if you download them from sites like xfce-look, you can extract them in ~/.themes (and icons in ~/.icons), and there might also be some extra themes in the repositories
<geremy> thanks that i need to know :)
<poopuser> Hi all. I just downloaded program that unfortunately isn't resent in repositories. I would like to make a package out of it (not for everyone in the planet - just for me). How can i do so?
<poopuser> *present
<ablomen> poopuser, if you want to do it nicely: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ etc, there is also a command somewhere that creates "dirty" packages, not sure what it was called though
<ablomen> oh yeah checkinstall >> http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/60383
<geremy> is there way to change background color of icon text?
<xerox1> how to determine, that an application like firefox always starts on desk 2 ?
<TheSheep> xerox1: try devilspie
<TheSheep> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<xerox1> TheSheep, will have a look at it, thx
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> hi
<psycho_oreos> any of you use gftp?
<pome> yes
<pome> works a treat
<psycho_oreos> it works on jaunty without needing gksu?
<pome> I just apt-get installed it, no issue
<psycho_oreos> even with retrieving directories?
<pome> yes
<psycho_oreos> hmm thanks
<homebrewcider> hey all, I'm trying to print to cd. I have (as advised) set up a 2nd printer for this purpose. I have cd set as the media, I have cd tray set as the source, I have this 2nd printer set as the printer for the job but all the jobs fail
<xerox1> TheSheep, devilspie seems to work great thx again
<geremy> hi, strange i changed ubuntu to xubuntu on my 1000he and no sound :( can somebody help?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<firestarter1> hi. which is the GUI cron jobs configurator ?
<firestarter1> and: is there a way to launch it with a command ?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<PsynoKhi0> could anyone who's used ntfs-config with success in jaunty post their ntfs-3g line in fstab and related mount entry? thanks
<hexbase> Hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, hexbase
<hexbase> when i shutted down last time i checked not to save the session
<hexbase> now, when i boot, i have to start xfce manually
<hexbase> and i cannot execute synaptic, for example.
<vidd> hexbase, what version you running?
<hexbase> the error is: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<hexbase> 9.04
<vidd> hexbase, can you open a terminal?
<hexbase> yep
<hexbase> i can sudo too
<vidd> can you type sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic and tell me what happens?
<hexbase> synaptic runs with no problem
<vidd> now try "sudo synaptic"
<hexbase> works nice too
<hexbase> vidd, also, my default language has changed to english
<vidd> now try gksu synaptic
<hexbase> error... Failed to run synaptic as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.  /home/hexbase/.Xauthority doesnt exist
<hexbase> console error: Error copying '/home/hexbase/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-PbyZT1': No such file or directory
<vidd> ic...so you are missing the .Xauthority file
<vidd> the problem is gksu, not your session
<vidd> not sure how to fix it though
<hexbase> oh...
<lc2> hay guise
<lc2> has anyone noticed that the weather applet has stopped working?
<lc2> i wiresharked it and it appears to be a problem with the applet, not the server
<lc2> but before i report a bug i'd like to see that it's happening to other people
<hexbase> so i got owned
<hexbase> where can i ask for a solution? forums?
<lc2> hexbase: as in h4x0red?
<hexbase> lc2, what?
<vidd> lc2, no...he didnt get kacked
<vidd> he lost his .Xauthority file
<lc2> o
<lc2> umm
<charlie-tca> lc2: version?
<charlie-tca> It is working in karmic
<vidd> hexbase, look in your /home directory
<lc2> charlie-tca: jaunty
<vidd> do you have /home/[username]/.Xauthority?
<lc2> charlie-tca: hey, how about you test something for me
<lc2> charlie-tca: will you set your location code to UKXX0271 for me? :)
<charlie-tca> how?
<hexbase> vidd, for what?
<charlie-tca> I can do anything, if you explain how to
<vidd> hexbase, see if you have that file
<hexbase> no, i dont have it
<charlie-tca> lc2: give me the city, xfce weather applet doesn't use the code
<lc2> charlie-tca: hm it doesn't?
<lc2> that's odd
<lc2> anyway, king's lynn :)
<hexbase> vidd, i dont know why it disappeared?
<hexbase> vidd, thats not possible
<charlie-tca> Okay, that came up
<charlie-tca> it is working. 18 degrees C
<charlie-tca> WD: NE
<lc2> charlie-tca: hmmm.
<charlie-tca> WS 8km/h
<vidd> hexbase, open up your text editor (mousepad works)
<lc2> i get "No Data" heh
<charlie-tca> not the network connection?
<hexbase> vidd, yes
<hexbase> vidd, then?
<charlie-tca> and no, it won't take a code.
<lc2> charlie-tca: nope i looked at it in wireshark
<charlie-tca> Has it been working?
<charlie-tca> Might be something fixed in karmic.
<charlie-tca> We got 4.6.1 too
<vidd> dont type anything...just save it as /home/[username]/.Xauthority
<Algyz> Hi, I have question about video decoder :)
<lc2> charlie-tca: it was working when i first installed
<Algyz> Dunno if it's right place here :|
<vidd> replacing [username] with your username...of course
<charlie-tca> Bug report it, then.
<lc2> charlie-tca: my stepdad on hardy (he loves linux now, lol) has the same problem
<vidd> hexbase, sorry...lag monster got me =\
<lc2> charlie-tca: mm okay
<hexbase> vidd, np. I've saved the file
<charlie-tca> Maybe something got fixed for 4.6.1 goodies, but broke anything less
<vidd> now try that gksu synaptic
<charlie-tca> !question | Algyz
<ubottu> Algyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hexbase> vidd, it works
<vidd> =]
<hexbase> vidd, now i must fix my locale lang
<hexbase> vidd, or whatever it is
<vidd> hexbase, good luck with that.....
<vidd> google has that answer all ove the place
<vidd> but i never did it so...idk
<hexbase> vidd, it doesnt know why it disappeared
<Algyz> Sry :) I have Coreavcdecoder.ax file and want it to use with Friptv iptv application. Compiled app, but it is complaining, that  mpeg_demux: No video decoder connected! Where to place this coreavcdecoder.ax?
<hexbase> vidd, i'll reboot to see what happens
<charlie-tca> Algyz: Is that in Xubunt? I think maybe #mythbuntu might know, since they do deal with video and audio more than Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> s/Xubunt/Xubuntu
<Algyz> Probably :)
<Algyz> Thx
<hexbase> vidd, i've fixed the language thing
<hexbase> now, i have another problem. when i want to reboot, hal powermanagement doesnt works
<lc2> yay, we have the first letter of the alphabet with us tonight
<A> Hallo everyone! This is my first time at IRC, so please have a mercy. What channel should I join to ask about problem with Internet connection under Xubuntu?
<hhh2> i cannot update epiphany and ristretto and mousepad without update my distro? i have xubuntu hardy
<hhh2> how i can do?
<mneptok> hhh2: enabling backports?
<hhh2> what is?
<mneptok> a repository
<mneptok> enable it in Synaptic, and see if the apps you want have been backported to Hardy
<hhh2> no there isn't
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] brb
<nimda_> how to get that xgl compiz running?
<KittyKatt> Hm?
<KittyKatt> What about compiz?
<KittyKatt> I just went through a huge ordeal getting compiz running. Maybe I can help.
<KittyKatt> Or you can go to #compiz.
<nimda_> <- probs with grafic driver .tar.bz2 compiling and installing
<KittyKatt> nimda_: ^^^^^^
<nimda_> g++ doesnt work
#xubuntu 2009-07-11
<Ahmuck_> where is "windows" stored on in a .wine installation on *ubuntu
<knome> Ahmuck_, "drive C:" is at ~/.wine/drive_c
<Ahmuck_> nothing system wide?
<knome> nope?
<knome> if you mean where the wine *binaries* and *files* are located, that's a completely different story, but why would you like to know that...
<pteague> any ideas on detecting an MCP79 high definition audio device?  says driver should be hda intel, but gstreamer can't find it
<slurpee> how do I share a directory in xubuntu over my network?
<knome> windows or linux network
<slurpee> linux
<slurpee> xubuntu -> ubuntu
<knome> pteague, can you see the device in with "lspci" ?
<knome> slurpee, i'd recommend using ssh
<knome> slurpee, if you don't need to move *huge* amount of stuff.
<slurpee> i want to be able to view mp3 files
<knome> you mean listen to?
<slurpee> it seems stupid I can see another directory on another computer
<knome> or list the files
<slurpee> in ubuntu...I want to open a specific directory on my xubuntu machine
<slurpee> how do i do this?
<knome> slurpee, what are you trying to achieve? do you want to see the directory listing or do you want to *play* the files
<slurpee> both
<knome> for listening, i'd recommend looking at mpd
<knome> but i still recommend installing ssh server on the machine with the files
<knome> and connecting via ssh
<knome> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<slurpee> k i got it
<slurpee> thanx
<slurpee> ssh is the best way
<knome> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<aldebrn> There's a lot of dated information about installing Ubuntu on PS3, but I managed to find the Xubuntu 9.04 Playstation 3 desktop CD and am downloading it. I'm unable to ascertain at this moment what exactly I'd do after having the PS3 create a 10G partition for Xubuntu
<Ahmuck_> knome, because i'm on a ltsp system, and need gdiplus.dll in c:\windows
<Roark> So, i just upgraded to jaunty, and now my firefox cannot go back or forward, and it will not save my history. I've tried removing with from the command line with the --purge swtich, and manually uninstalling through the synaptic gui. No matter what i do, the problem re appears when i intall again. what gives?
<Roark> i googled and tried all solutions, still no joy.
<Roark> :(
<Roark> and to top it off, i have a pretty small penis.
<DDaygold> i'm trying to use the remote desktop viewer packaged w/ xubuntu to see my desktop downstairs, but when i click on any thing, the image dosent refresh... how can i get it to
<Roark> is the other comp running linux?
<DDaygold> ya, ubuntu 9. whatever were on now
<th0r> DDaygold: did you install vncserver on the downstairs desktop?
<Roark> try turning off compiuz on the downstairs one. i had a similar prob and that solved it
<Roark> also, set the client to refresh more often...its in there somewhere
<DDaygold> th0r, no, i thought that the thing packaged with ubuntu would work
<DDaygold> Roark, i do have compiuz running... where is that refresh option?
<Roark> *compiz. not sure
<Roark> but turn it off and it should refresh fine
<DDaygold> k, its kinda late to eff around downstairs tho so i'll do it tomm. thanks alot... btw to disable compiz (thats what i thought it was but you know u confused me) i would just go into the 'appearance' settings menu and disabiling all the fun wiggling right?
<DDaygold> th0r, does it need vncserver?
<Roark> exactly. im no expert, but iwas using vnc on an iphone, and it wasnt refreshing...but everything was wine without desktop effects
<Roark> *fine
<th0r> DDaygold: vino is the vncserver in gnome...so if you installed it you have a vncserver. Vino is not installed by default in jaunty
<Roark> sdorry, one hand...im jerking off to this weird ava devine vid
<Roark> ruins my typong
<th0r> DDaygold: what I was getting at was to determine how you are trying to access the downstairs computer (vnc, ssh -X, NX, ??)
<DDaygold> Roark, LOLZ
<Roark> her assyhole fell out.
<Roark> it FELL OUT
<DDaygold> wtf?
<Roark> and she even says "oh yeah fuck me baby....ooooh my asshole fell out, and she just stuffs it back in and keeps going
<Roark> that is nastay
<Roark> so, have you disabled compiz?
<DDaygold> i dont really want to go downstairs right now, seeing as my parents will prob kill me for being up a 12:20
<Roark> If you want your parents to stop hassling you, just go on a hunger strike. Make them worry. They will do what you want. Also, if you were to maybe poop on the kitchen floor mid-way through dinner, you may also manage to gain some leverage on them. You've got to keep them guessing. That's a winner's strategy.
<Roark> So asnyway, all of the compiuz eye candy can be a bit much for your wifi. I'm guessing you are using 802.11b? G would surely be able to handle it.
<planetary> hello?
<Roark> Hello.
<planetary> yay
<planetary> someone is here
<Roark> Where?
<planetary> im new to using this
<planetary> I am trying to get some help and I found the xubuntu one
<planetary> anyway I am having some trouble with 9.04
<Roark> ok, shoot.
<Roark> so whats the trouble?
<planetary> i have compiz running and its working fine. I have the task list set to all workspaces. If i have a window selected (firefox) and then when i click a window that is on another workspace (another firefox or whatever) it doesnt do anything. it doesnt jump to the window on another workspace
<Roark> oh no.
<planetary> i know getting a little annoying. plus i cant seem to find the compiz thing that brings all the windows on the screen and float around to select
<planetary> i forget what its called.
<Roark> hold the windows key and tab
<Roark> for that effect
<planetary> also I played around with the number of workspaces and desktops
<planetary> oh that one isn't bad but the one i am talking about brings them all flat, its like expose in mac
<Roark> well, maybe you shoud go fuckyourself
<Roark> how about that?
<planetary> na
<Roark> what do you think of that
<Roark> im sorry...i have the devils curly hair
<Roark> i didnt mean it
<Roark> i dont know the answer
<Roark> im googling it now
<planetary> haha ok
<Roark> but im not finding much
<Roark> you fucking asshole.
<Roark> :(
<planetary> the effect ill figure out
<planetary> dude
<Roark> hmm i dont know
<Roark> you should buy a new compyter
<planetary> no
<Roark> sorry...the last few msgs were someoneelse...being a jerk and stealing the kayboard
<planetary> you should buy one
<planetary> hahaha
<Roark> so sorry about that
<planetary> no problem
<Roark> its this kid that lives here
<planetary> im sure
<Roark> i keep him in the basement. i took him
<Roark> from a lady with nice boobies.
<Roark> her name was ava devine
<planetary> i see
<planetary> lol
<Roark> and his name is dracula williams
<planetary> really
<Roark> my name is Tony Bennet
<Roark> i like big boobies on old ladies.
<Roark> yum
<planetary> thats cool
<planetary> ok so i guess ill come back when i can get some more help
<planetary> i has another computer problem
<Roark> so, anyway, go ahead and fire up your terminal, and type 'sudo compiz -w -t -f output -v -v system -q'
<Roark> let me know what that tells you
<planetary> wtf
<Roark> ?
<Roark> what's wrong?
<planetary> that command seems goofy
<maduser> it is
<planetary> or made up
<Roark> then dont do it. you asked for help
<planetary> hey another person
<Roark> the -v switches are for more verbosity, so it tells me more about hat is going on with your compiz
<maduser> Roark what the fuck are you doing
<Roark> ok shoot
<Roark> ?
<Roark> why are you all mad at me? Im so sorry.
<Roark> :(
<Roark> please dont hate me
<Roark> i bring you love
<planetary> maduser what are you doing
<maduser> I'll help you with your problem
<maduser> lol
<planetary> lol wtf
<maduser> he had troll writen all over him
<maduser> even in his whois
<planetary> oh ya
<planetary> i assume that command was bad
<maduser> yeah thats not a comand
<planetary> figured
<maduser> do you have the compiz setting manager installed
<planetary> yes
<maduser> and what is the problem
<planetary> the task list doesnt work right
<maduser> well, I'm not running compiz right now
<maduser> but i'll take a look
<maduser> is this it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/385685
<planetary> i have this chat window on one workspace, if i click a window in the task list taht is on another workspace it doesnt go there, it does nothing
<planetary> no, though what is empathy
<maduser> dunno,
<maduser> does the key switchers work?
<planetary> whats that
<maduser> press ctrl+alt and move the mouse or use the keys on the keyboard
<planetary> ya it jumps to another workspace
<maduser> ok, so theres no issue compiz
<planetary> if i dont have that window selected then it will jump to the other window on the other workspace
<maduser> hmm
<planetary> ya i think its xfce not working with compiz
<planetary> also do you know the compiz window switcher that brings all the windows up and spreads them out like expose in mac os. i cant seem to find it again
<maduser> workspace switcher?
<planetary> i dont think so
<planetary> ill find it, its not that important
<planetary> my biggest problem is Open Sound System.
<planetary> dont know if you know much about that
<maduser> an alsa problem?
<maduser> i know some stuff
<planetary> no, I tried to switch to oss4 for better sound quality for my real nice sound card. osstest works, listen music player works but nothing else
<maduser> I use alsa so i don't know
<planetary> ok
<planetary> i may go back to that. it seems that sound isnt linux's strong point
<planetary> do you have any suggestions about these problems, like where to look
<maduser> google
<planetary> hahaok
<planetary> well thanks for trying to help
<planetary> i need to go sleep
<csongor> I have problem with the "keyboard layout" settings. I set "hu" as default instead of the "us" but itforgets it after shutdown... Should I modify some config gile manually?
<owen1_> (i lost connection)
<owen1_> i try to boot from usb (with unetbootin) and get this on boot: "could not find kernel image linux". and i am in a terminal that greet me with "boot:". any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> did you verify the image file?
<owen1_> with md5, yes. btw, it's xubuntu-alternate
<owen1_> btw, in the usb i see file called md5sum.txt. what is this?
<psycho_oreos> that is the checksum for image verification
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: all i did is md5sum my_iso_file. and compared it to the one on xubuntu's site.
<owen1_> do i need to do something with the md5sum.txt?
<psycho_oreos> shouldn't need to do anything with it
<owen1_> btw, i formatted my usb to 83 (linux). should it be FAT32?
<owen1_> (it's old ipod)
<psycho_oreos> unetbootin I believe prefers fat32
<psycho_oreos> ipod won't work
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: even if it's formatted?
<psycho_oreos> yes
<owen1_> do u know why?
<psycho_oreos> when ipod boots up, it loads its own OS and what not, then it enables usb storage
<psycho_oreos> meaning that the usb storage mode is emulated and thus may not work at bootable level
<psycho_oreos> I believe you have asked this question awhile ago on another channel :p
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: i have heard about mac-fdisk.  can it help?
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> its a problem at hardware level, period
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: wow, thanks for saving me hours...
<psycho_oreos> go buy yourself an usb stick, will serve you well :p
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: will do, thank
<owen1_> thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<csongor> I have problem with the "keyboard layout" settings. I set "hu" as default instead of the "us" but itforgets it after restart... Should I modify some config file manually?
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: btw, if i buy big usb, will i be able to use it also for storage, or is it dedicated to my ubuntu/xubuntu install?
<psycho_oreos> owen1_, no you can use it as storage.. I have a 32GB usb, I first use unetbootin to create whatever iso file I want it bootable on usb and then resize that whole partition so I get the remaining (of course unetbootin prefers fat32 and the second partition could be ext3 for example) to use as storage
<psycho_oreos> csongor, not quite sure how to do it ubuntu's way but xorg.conf is the file I think
<owen1_> psycho_oreos: got it. every 6 months i might change to newer version of xubuntu, do i need to resize it or can i override the partition with the previous ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> owen1_, you can overwrite the previous ubuntu on that stick but when you first resize the fat32 partition, don't resize it to really small partition, give maybe 6 gigs so that it would have room to grow should you want to make knoppix-dvd for example bootable on usb
<owen1_> wow. knoppix requires so much space?
<psycho_oreos> probably better idea is to format before new bootable usb stick install on that fat32 or unetbootin will complain about files that are on the stick under fat32
<psycho_oreos> not really, I think knoppix dvd stands at around 3-4 gigs
<psycho_oreos> do remember that amount is in its compressed form, much like ubuntu's casper setup
<owen1_> so before i override the ubuntu, i should reformat to FAT32
<psycho_oreos> yes before every new install I reckon reformat is ideal
<owen1_> do u use gparted for this?
<psycho_oreos> its more faster than rm -rf anyway
<psycho_oreos> yup
<owen1_> awesome
<psycho_oreos> anyone got cdemu to work well under xubuntu jaunty?
<pteague> any idea why wmweather+ isn't reporting weather anymore?  it was working, but not it's just giving 'no data'
<psycho_oreos> firewall?
<pteague> i haven't changed anything on the firewall
<psycho_oreos> check the remote host to see if the remote host is giving any outputs
<psycho_oreos> like with lsof -i
<pteague> lsof -i only shows my ssh connection to another computer
<pteague> hmm... & also shows my computer's current name as ubuntu... how do i change that?
<psycho_oreos> hostname
<pteague> i did a whois on 'thisshouldhopefullynotexistatall.com & got a reply that that domain does not exist...  using nslookup to find out info about it gives me my external ip address... forcibly using my isp's ip address to do the nslookup gives me my external ip address... using traceroute on that dns shows going out past my router
<pteague> maybe that's why wmweather+ isn't working... they've rerouted where whatever it's trying to connect to back to me <.<
<xerox1> yesterday i've tried devilspie to map applications to desks; now i have serious trouble to see any desk the proper way; any alternatives for devilspie (i removed it allready)?
<owen1_> i really like awesome as window manager, but also want to enjoy the goodies of xfce. did anyone here managed to make awesome work nicely with it?
<MrNaz> is it easy to specify when a given user can and can not log in?
<_Pete_> MrNaz: usermod -L <account>
<_Pete_> man usermod
<MrNaz> _Pete_ so i assume I use that with cron ? is there no other way to do it ?
<MrNaz> i.e., there's no way within the user management mechanisms to do it?
<_Pete_> usermod and other cmds are management mechanisms
<_Pete_> or what do you mean?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<poopuser> Gentleman how can i change window manager?
<poopuser> I am using 9.04 by the way.
<om26er> plz any1 tell me how to add a launcer in the applications menu
<charlie-tca> om26er: what version of Xubuntu?
<om26er> jaunty
<om26er> 9.04
<charlie-tca> 2. [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> or http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<charlie-tca> If you place the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, it will be picked up when you log out/log in again
<om26er> charlie-tca: plz help i cannot understand the link u gave me
<poopuser> How can i change window manager?
<th0r> poopuser: what window manager are you using now, and which one do you want to run?
<poopuser> th0r, default xfce4 now and i want to switch to 9wm.
<th0r> poopuser: I think 'sudo killall xfwm4 && 9wm'...but I am not sure about the 9wm.
<th0r> poopuser: if 9wm is a complete wm it will be in the Sessions list. Try logging out, and before you log in again click on Sessions on the login screen and see if 9wm is in the list
<poopuser> th0r, I have already checked that - it is not.
<th0r> poopuser: just a sec
<th0r>  poopuser ok...try that command line...and here is the 9wm man page if you want to tinker with the command http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/9wm.1.html
<poopuser> Well thx th0r but i was looking something more universal like 'how to change wm's in xubuntu'
<th0r> poopuser: once you have changed the wm, just save the new session at logout and that should make the change 'permanent'
<poopuser> Thx again th0r. Can you tell me where can i find line that i responsible for invoking the xfce wm?
<KittyKatt> poopuser: I don't know how you would do it otherwise, but I love compiz, so I installed the compiz-fusion icon and its dependencies. There is an option if you right click on the icon in the notification area to change WMs.
<KittyKatt> Dunno if that helps at all.
<om26er> how to install gnome windows manager and remove xfwm
<th0r> poopuser: there is no line for that...it is part of the saved session. I think it is saved as .xsession someplace in ~/.local if I remember right. But those session files are not editable....or edible...you just save a new session
<orthodoc_> unable to boot into a xubuntu live cd
<poopuser> KittyKatt, no but thx for the effort <3
<orthodoc_> amd64 system
<charlie-tca> om26er: go into Thunar (places), click on your name, Then click on .local
<charlie-tca> then click on share
<th0r> om26er: gnome's default wm is metacity...just type 'killall xfwm4 && metacity' in a terminal
<charlie-tca> then click on applications
<orthodoc_> can anyone help with this one?
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't exist, use File -> Create Folder and create it
<charlie-tca> Then copy a file from /usr/share/applications to there and modify it for the application you want to add to the menu
<th0r> om26er: don't forget to save your session at logout so it comes back in metacity and not xfwm4
<charlie-tca> orthodoc_: Which live cd
<om26er> th0r: ok
 * KittyKatt uses emerald.....
<orthodoc_> xubuntu live cd for 64 bit systems
<charlie-tca> version?
 * KittyKatt is a bit out of his depth here
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, 9.04
<charlie-tca> and it won't boot? Did it pass the cd check?
<KittyKatt> Going to a friend's house. Bringing laptop. Be back in a bit.
<orthodoc_> won't allow me to do that as well!
<charlie-tca> explain that please
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, erratic...
<charlie-tca> It won't even boot to the cd?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a bad burn, then
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, correct
<charlie-tca> did you set the bios to boot to cd first?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, no becasue it did boot into it once and was able to install xubuntu
<om26er> th0r: i got this message
<om26er> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, but thereafter no more of booting either into the cd or the hard drive
<charlie-tca> So try setting it in bios, first. If it still won't boot to it, you have a bad disc or cd-drive
<th0r> om26er: just a sec...let me check
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, in the verbose mode it stops at :PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC
<orthodoc_>    pci 0000:00:10:4: EHCI: unrecognised capability 00
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca, like i said i was able to install from the cd just this one instance
<th0r> darn!
<charlie-tca> Doesn't mean it is not a bad cd
<th0r> om26er: you are trying to stop xfce and start gnome?
<charlie-tca> I have installed 14 times, only to find the disc was bad
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: ok why am i unable to boot into the system then?
<charlie-tca> If the disc is bad, the installation is bad, too
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: hold a second. i used the sytem thereafter, made partitions, browsed the net...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: would you say its a bad install even after that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. What partitions did you make? What changed ?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: hard drive had ntfs partitions...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: freed up space to make way for ext4 partitions...
<charlie-tca> It may be something you changed causing it not to boot
<om26er> th0r: yes
<charlie-tca> Jaunty doesn't use ext4
<charlie-tca> It is buggy in it
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: so whats the way out?
<om26er> charlie-tca: ext4 works great 4 me in jaunty
<charlie-tca> did you check the bios settings, yet?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: therr u go...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: check what?
<charlie-tca> om26er: it does that for some. It may be only a matter of time until it dumps, though
<th0r> om26er: sorry...that one is too easy...just log out and before you log back in choose gnome from the Sessions menu
<charlie-tca> Is the bios set to boot to the cd?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: i set the bios to default settings, in fact thats the only time i was able to install from thelive cd
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: yes  indeed
<charlie-tca> and when you turn it off and turn it back on, will it now see the cd?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: unfortunately thereafter i was unable to boot into the live cd or the hard drive
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: yes it can
<charlie-tca> then do the cd check from the menu
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: i select the installation mode, hit f6, edit the line to turn off quiet flash
<orthodoc_> and then it stops at the error messages i typed sometime back...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: sorry it doesn't do the cd check
<charlie-tca> Then the cd is bad
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: ok so what do i do now?
<charlie-tca> You have a faulty disc, and probably a faulty installation
<charlie-tca> burn a new cd
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: ok i burnt a new cd a second time and same problem again...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: now what?
<charlie-tca> burning cd-r?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: yes cd-r
<charlie-tca> If the cd won't pass the check, the install will fail to work right. Try downloading from a different site, and if it still fails,
<charlie-tca> you might have a bad drive
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: whoa there! hold your guns...
<charlie-tca> you asked
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: the win xp works fine here...
<om26er> how to replace window manager
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: and the drive's fine...
<charlie-tca> That doesn't mean the download and the burned cd is fine
<om26er> plz any1 tell me how to replace window manage
<om26er> r
<charlie-tca> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<charlie-tca> !info windowmanager
<ubottu> Package windowmanager does not exist in jaunty
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: ok, so suggest a propah site from where i can download the propah iso file
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/get and pick one that you did not use the last time
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: no no, tell me the one that you usually download from!
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: cos i don't remember from where i did the download last time...
<charlie-tca> just a minute, let me look. I rsync all the development images daily, myself
<charlie-tca> I am running karmic here
<charlie-tca> Try this one: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/9.04/release/
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: no probs, if you are running a good karmic it must be hosting a good jaunty as well
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: thanks a lot! i'll try that out
<charlie-tca> No, my images come from canonical servers, they aren't available to all the mirrors yet
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: shal i try an alternate cd? would that be better?
<charlie-tca> orthodoc_: also, I replaced about 5 cdrom drives in the last 6 months
<charlie-tca> I prefer the alternate cd, but it won't run as the live cd.
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: why is that?
<charlie-tca> went bad
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: went bad just like that...
<charlie-tca> I even had one go out when I was testing the final release of jaunty
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: mine's been going strong for 5 yrs now...
<charlie-tca> just like that...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: wow!!
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I had one that failed a single install out of 16, like right in the middle of the run.
<charlie-tca> But, a bad drive is still bad, even when it did work 15 out of 16 times
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: how did u find out it was the drive and not the cd?
<charlie-tca> bug reports
<om26er> plz tell me how to install metacity???
<charlie-tca> It installed 8 times, failed once, installed 7 more times.
<charlie-tca> om26er: don't actually know. I use Xubuntu with xfwm4
<charlie-tca> You don't like xfwm4?
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: one last question...
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<charlie-tca> om26er: I show metacity as installed by default
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: do you think i can use my laptop drive to burn the iso i downloaded, do a cd check to see if its working and then try the install on the desktop before i download a fresh iso file formt eh address you gave?
<charlie-tca> perhaps they would know in #ubuntu, om26er
<charlie-tca> yes
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: alrighty! thanks a lot buddy!
<charlie-tca> orthodoc_: You should be able to run the check on any machine. But, you still need to get it to pass on the desktop
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: i'll do that before i hit bed.
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: sorry i didn't get that one
<charlie-tca> Even if it passes on the laptop, it still has to pass the cd check on the desktop
<om26er> charlie-tca: ok thanx
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: it may pass the cd check on my laptop, but still fail a cd check on the desktop..
<charlie-tca> If it won't, I would lean towards a bad drive
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: ok i got it...
<orthodoc_> charlie-tca: thanks and bye!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<poopuser> Hi. How can i install relatively new version of opera? I am using 9.04.
<hhh2> from it's site
<hhh2> there is a .deb version
<hhh2> Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<poopuser> hhh2, Well thank you sir!
<ocsivan> I set the Ctrl-Shift-X to vertically maximize the currently used window. But pressing this combination for the second time does not changes back the dimension to the original one... Why? How to fix it?
<charlie-tca> I use maximize twice to get the window back to the size I started at
<charlie-tca> (should be Alt+F10 two times)
<charlie-tca> I don't actually know why it doesn't work, the mouse does.
<ocsivan> Alt-F10 works as expected (for the second pressing it changes back)... but not the Ctrl-Shift-x hotkey of the vertically maximized windows
<ocsivan> Is there a command to get information on the montherboard I have?
<charlie-tca> hwinfo
<charlie-tca> if it is installed
<charlie-tca> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 43 kB, installed size 112 kB
<charlie-tca> lspci might give some, too, and it is already installed
<ocsivan> OK thanks! ... and lshw also seems to be pretty detailed. :-]
<charlie-tca> no problem
<owen1> i created a FAT32 partition in my usb drive, marked it as boot and install xubuntu with unetbootin. i reboot, changed the bios to boot from the usb but i see black screen. nothing loads.  any clues?
<vinnl> owen1, no, but did you know Xubuntu itself also includes a utility to install it to a USB drive?
<owen1> vinnl: no!
<owen1> let me see
<charlie-tca> Sounds like an incomplete usb drive install
<owen1> charlie-tca: when i mount the partition i see 615M of stuff, so it look ok..
<vinnl> I got about 7xxMB I believe
<vinnl> Oh wait, that's Ubuntu, sorry
<owen1> vinnl: it's xubuntu-alternate
<vinnl> owen1, you want to create a USB install of that?
<owen1> btw, the md5 is ok
<vinnl> *wanted
<owen1> vinnl: i have the iso file, and with unetbootin i chose it and it looked ok.
<vinnl> owen1, what unetbootin does is modify a LiveCD to run from your USB drive
<owen1> vinnl: do i need to choose debian from the menu of unetbootin? i did not.
<charlie-tca> 9.04 live is 617MB for 32 bit
<vinnl> usb-creator (the utility in Xubuntu) also does that (though with a different method I think), and also allows you to set it to save anything you do to the USB drive
<vinnl> owen1, not sure, it's been a long time since I tried unetbootin and I don't think it even worked
<owen1> vinnl: my drive has 150 gb. i partitioned it to have 2 gb of FAT32
<vinnl> But really, you'll want to use a Desktop CD and usb-creator
<vinnl> Ah, wait
<vinnl> Ehm, so it's just an external hard drive? That's not really my cup of tea but I don't think you'll need to use Unetbootin for that. Though then again, if you want to stuff it in 2GB...
<owen1> vinnl: i want to have an external usb, so i can install xubuntu on machines.
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't that just be a normal installation as a hard drive?
<vinnl> owen1, don't those machines have a CD drive?
<owen1> charlie-tca: i don't know. it's http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-2-5-inch-Passport-Portable/dp/B000J1HPXK
<owen1> Western Digital 160GB 2.5-inch Passport USB Portable Hard Drive
<charlie-tca> Don't know either. I don't actually use usb drives
<charlie-tca> vinnl is my expert on them
<vinnl> Yeah but I only use <4GB USB flash drives...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I think hard drive is a hard drive
<owen1> vinnl: so mine is not flash?
<vinnl> This is an interesting use case though... I think for this reason you'd want to use something like unetbootin (but not with an alternate CD), but just burning the image to a CD would be way more logical :P
<vinnl> owen1, I think (but again, not my cup of tea) that it's just an external hard drive that you happen to connect through USB
<charlie-tca> 5400 RPM hard drive – almost 24% faster than 4200 RPM drives.
<charlie-tca> It is just a 2.5 inch hard drive
<charlie-tca> A notebook hard disk drive in an external case, not a flash drive
<owen1> ok. so it's not flash drive but a regular hard drive.
<vinnl> owen1, again: why aren't you using a CD? :P
<owen1> vinnl: i got tired of burning many cds. i sometimes want ubuntu, xubuntu etc. and every 6 months i am burning new ones.
<owen1> and decided to try using my usb drive.
<vinnl> Heh, well you'd have to do the same process all over again every six months as well :P
<owen1> true.
<charlie-tca> Try google; there is a way to just put the iso images on there and install from it
<owen1> charlie-tca: so unetbootin is not going to fly since it's not flash usb?
<charlie-tca> After all, I do it daily using VirtualBox. It uses the images from my hard drive
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will, by itself. You may need a boot loader or something.
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I do burn over 100 cd's a month
 * charlie-tca does a lot of image testing
<vinnl> Kudos to you for that :)
<charlie-tca> from the community help: Thumbdrives and memory cards can be made bootable with UNetbootin for Windows or Linux.
<owen1> i am reading about usb creator.  i need to burn xubuntu on CD....bummer.   i want to avoid it.
<owen1> charlie-tca: is my usb drive = thumbdrive+
<owen1> ?
<charlie-tca> Maybe you could use cd-rw's and just replace the image every 6 months?
<vinnl> owen1, if you have a working installation of Xubuntu you don't need to
<charlie-tca> No, your usb drive does not equal thumbdrive; they are flash/ssd drives
<vinnl> You can just install usb-creator from the repositories and use a .iso file
<vinnl> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<owen1> let me try.
<poopuser> I installed latest opera and cp'd all the flash etc. files from mozilla plugins directory to analogical one in opera still no flash for me. Anybody have idea what am i doing wrong?
<vinnl> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vinnl> poopuser, there's something about Flash in that page, but you shouldn't have to copy anything for Flash to work AFAICS
<poopuser> Thank you vinnl, what bugs me is the fact that flash windows are just empty. Opera is not even complaining about it.
<vinnl> Hmm sounds like a bug
 * owen1 waiting for usb-creator to finish
 * owen1 rebooting. see you guys in a few mintues and thanks@
<owen1> for the help
<vinnl> yw :)
<owen1> i still got blinking cursor and frozen black screen. do you guys think i can't use alternate cd and must use desktop cd?
<owen1> since there is no live cd in the alternate.
<vinnl> owen1, yes I'm sure of that
<charlie-tca> yup
<vinnl> In essence, it's a version of the LiveCD running from your USB drive
<owen1> ok. so there is no easy way to do it with alternate..
<owen1> i'll try it with ubuntu cd, i think i have a desktop version somewhere.
<owen1> i can't unmount my cdrom. it say it's busy. any clues how to overcome this?
<owen1> i want to eject it and i can't.
<maduser> are there any programs on the comp using the cd?
<owen1> maduser: not that i am aware of.
<maduser> what type of files on are the cd?
<owen1> suppose to be xubuntu install.
<maduser> are you in live right now?
<owen1> i wanted to see if it's not currupted.
<owen1> no
<maduser> is it spinning?
<owen1> not sure.
<owen1> i hear something.
<maduser> well i got to go, look around google for an answer
<owen1> the error message said to run lsof
<owen1> sure. thanks
<vinnl> Well, why don't you run lsof? :P
<owen1> i did.
<owen1> not sure what to look at..
<charlie-tca> right click the cd on the desktop, left click eject
<vinnl> owen1, the CD is at /media/cdrom0?
<owen1> using awesome wm, not xfce
<owen1> let me see
<owen1> i mount it by: mount /dev/cdrom
<owen1> but can't find where it is
<charlie-tca> Also works here if I open a terminal and type eject
<vinnl> owen1, what do you see in /media?
<charlie-tca> Oh, might need to do umount /dev/cdrom
<owen1> vinnl: in media i have cdrom and cdrom0. both empty
<owen1> charlie-tca: i try, but get the error.
<owen1> (busy error)
<vinnl> owen1, OK... And when you browse the CD? (i.e. press the name of the CD in the left pane of the file manager)
<owen1> i use cd/rm/cp , not using file manager
<owen1> (-:
<vinnl> OK so what tells you you can't eject?
<owen1> the eject button not responding.   i did 'eject /media/cdrom' and it works! thanks
<owen1> that's why i think of going back to xfce...
<owen1> or maybe installing thunar will solve it?
<owen1> all the mounting issues.
<charlie-tca> It is easier to help you if you use xfwm and xfce
<vinnl> Yeah true. Also, you'll have to mount and unmount stuff before you can/should remove it
<owen1> charlie-tca: i wish i had a good way to use awesome with xfce.
<owen1> vinnl: what true? if i use xfce and xfwm?
<vinnl> That it's easier to help ^.^
<owen1> i would do it if i can find a way to integrate it with awesome wm.
<owen1> i love multiple terminals
<owen1> and it's not easy without tiling wm.
<charlie-tca> You could use Terminator and have multiple terminals open in one window
<owen1> charlie-tca: i'll give it a shot. i use 10 apps at once. sometimes more.
<owen1> and the tile wm organize it nicely
<charlie-tca> Terminator lets you split the screen into as many terminals as you want, and see them all at once
<owen1> interesting. i'll take a look.
<owen1> i started usb-creator and inserted a cd in the cdrom. i don't see anything. should i mount it?
<vinnl> I suppose so
<vinnl> I think it'll work, but until now I've only done it with running LiveCD's and .iso files
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is there a python repo so i can install version 2.6.2 on xubuntu hardy?
<owen1> sudo mount /media/cdrom   mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only.  is it normal?
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, I suppose you could Google for "python 2.6.2 PPA" or something ;-)
<vinnl> Sounds normal, normally you can't write to a CD if it's not blank anymore
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: ppa?
<owen1> ok. i still don't see it in usb-creator.
<vinnl> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<owen1> if i click 'other' i see the cdromo icon. but clicking on it do nothing.
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, they're private repositories developers can create, which often contain such bleeding edge stuff
<owen1> (since it's looking for iso files maybe)
<vinnl> owen1, yeah, if it recognizes the CD it should already be listed
<vinnl> I'd just download the .iso file
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: will check. thanks
<owen1> vinnl: ok. before doing it i'll try the unetbootin..
<Ben_Cs> i can't find python 2.6.2 in launchpad. what am i doing wrong?
<vinnl> Well, it might be the case that nobody's packaged it
<Ben_Cs> or that i can't search launchpad properly :)
 * vinnl takes a stab
<charlie-tca> or they went right to 3.0
<Ben_Cs> i need python greater than 2.6.2 for hardy
<vinnl> Ow, for Hardy
<vinnl> I don't think anybody's packaged that
<Ben_Cs> i can't use str.format()    :(
<vinnl> Hmm, this page says something about 2.6.2 being built for Jaunty, but I can't find it in the named PPA: https://launchpad.net/~doko/+archive/ppa/+build/953104
<Ben_Cs> i see
<charlie-tca> The best I can find is 3.0
<owen1> charlie-tca: terminator looks nice. do u use the 'workspaces' feature?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i quickly remove and purge all xubuntu packages and only have ubuntu/xubuntu minimum?
<charlie-tca> I don't use terminator at all
<owen1> maybe workspace can be similar to 'tag' in awesome
<owen1> charlie-tca: ok. let's say you have 10 apps open. do u open them on the same workspace?
<charlie-tca> Ben_Cs: http://ppa.launchpad.net/doko/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/
<charlie-tca> no, owen1. I use 10 workspaces myself, all the time
<vinnl> Pirate_Hunter, you want to remove Xubuntu and keep just Ubuntu>
<vinnl> *?
<owen1> great, and what key do u use to move between workspaces? is it possible to map them to keys?
<charlie-tca> owen1: I have email, web browser, news, calendar, virtualbox, terminal, places open all the time
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: thanks. and wheres the link to that? i'm looking for the deb....... strings
<Pirate_Hunter> vinnl: i want to remove xubuntu so i can install the server packages
<Pirate_Hunter> vinnl: ddint have anymore blank cds to burn so just installed the desktop version and removing all of xubuntu 8.04
<charlie-tca> Ben_Cs: I don't know, I just found the directory
<Ben_Cs> charlie-tca: i see. ok
<vinnl> Pirate_Hunter, hmm... Well, here is a command for removing Xubuntu-related stuff meant for getting back to pure Ubuntu, I suppose it will also work for you: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy
<vinnl> Though I'd install the -desktop package you want first
<charlie-tca> owen1: the shortcuts are Ctrl+Alt+left and Ctrl+Alt+right
<charlie-tca> or to jump, Ctrl+f<workspace>
<charlie-tca> as in ctrl+f1 to the first one
<owen1> charlie-tca: can u change it to something else (let's say window key + number)?
<Pirate_Hunter> vinnl: ok, errrh wont be using gui much or at all icewm will be more then enough or any other low end wm, still will use cli for everything (at least will try)
<charlie-tca> using Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager, keyboard tab
<vinnl> Pirate_Hunter, if you can manage that then I suppose this method will work fine for you, if it removes anything you feel you need you'll be able to reinstall it, right?
<charlie-tca> nope
<owen1> great. i'll try it out.
<charlie-tca> owen1: changed my mind, apparently I can't
<epictetus> 4c24c2<sobel> URLLIST = [ ' http://www.greatestate.com ' , ' http://www.efactusa.com
<epictetus> er
<epictetus> ignore that, accidental cutpaste
<owen1> ctrl+F1-F12 is also ok
<owen1> i have .disk file in a partition i created. can i remove this folder?
<charlie-tca> vinnl: ^ ^
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, good luck with whatever problems everybody's experiencing ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a command to find out if certain version of a package are installed i.e. libaiksausus?
<charlie-tca> Pirate_Hunter: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<charlie-tca> or look in Synaptic package Manager
<knome> charlie-tca, damn, you beat me!:)
<charlie-tca> Are you tired?
<knome> no, i had to check if i recalled the command correctly
<knome> and by the time i was back at this window, you already had answered
<charlie-tca> ah, yeah. I got that one in use everyday
<Pirate_Hunter> charlie-tca: yah that would work if there was only one package for that, i want to search for all packages installed with that name
<charlie-tca> Pirate_Hunter: no easy way to find all the versions then. Use Synaptic Package Manager, You can see them all together then
<charlie-tca> You can hi-lite one package, then type the name you want. Synaptic will automatically go to the name as you type.
<owen1> charlie-tca: do u add the item on the panel that shows you the workspaces?n
<charlie-tca> no
<Pirate_Hunter> charlie-tca: i would if i hadnt just removed xubuntu desktop and most of its packages :s
<charlie-tca> Takes too much space, owen1
<charlie-tca> Then you are back to typing one name at a time, Pirate_Hunter
<owen1> so how do u know what spaces have stuff in them?
<Pirate_Hunter> charlie-tca: awwww guess so, guess so, annoying i tell you sadly i aint that good with aptitude
<charlie-tca> On the bright side, all the packages should be the same version
<charlie-tca> owen1: all my computers use the same apps in the same workspaces
<owen1> charlie-tca: can u tell xubuntu to open appA in workspace 2?
<charlie-tca> I am very careful to keep them that way
<charlie-tca> Once you open them, just save the session. It will open the same way each time. You can use "devilspie" to tell it specifically what to open where,.
<charlie-tca> I just know if I use Synaptic, I switch to workspace 1 first, then start it
<owen1> charlie-tca: nice! did u ever try tiling wm instead of xfce?
<charlie-tca> nope
<owen1> u might like it
<charlie-tca> Makes testing Xubuntu too hard to switch it around
<owen1> what do u mean testing?
<charlie-tca> I do iso and image testing daily for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I also test all the applications to see if they work
<charlie-tca> I check all the menus for extra items added
<owen1> charlie-tca: why is this related to xfce? mount?
<charlie-tca> xfce is the desktop environment used by xubuntu
<owen1> oh
<owen1> are u working for canonical?
<charlie-tca> It includes xfwm4r
<charlie-tca> s/xfwm4r/xfwm4
<charlie-tca> no, I don't work anymore
<charlie-tca> I have a major disability
<owen1> can't u work from home?
<knome> charlie-tca, which is, you are too damn kind to ask money from anybody
<knome> :]
<charlie-tca> Can't actually depend on anything working day to day
<owen1> wow. try creating your own business maybe
<charlie-tca> some days my arms and hands don't work, some days I can't read this **** screen
<charlie-tca> More often than I like, too
<owen1> sorry to hear this
<charlie-tca> That too, knome
<charlie-tca> owen1: don't be. you don't know me at all. It is just my turn in life to have this disease
<charlie-tca> Could be worse. The pain could be a lot higher, or so I have been told
<charlie-tca> And, I think I wake up on the green side of the dirt, too
<owen1> yeah, that's a healthy way to look at things
<knome> we all love charlie-tca :)
 * charlie-tca blushes now
<knome> i've really rarely seen as positive guys as charlie-tca is :)
<knome> and i think it's really great he's working with us, as accessibility is something that is really hard to work on if you're not disabled yourself
 * charlie-tca and now turning purple
<knome> brings a really fresh point of view to any design issue :)
<knome> nah, don't turn purple
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> Just try to do a little bit to help.
<knome> you've done more than a little bit :)
<owen1> no need to fight kids
<charlie-tca> I got to get the bugs down again. We are up to over 150
<knome> hmm
<charlie-tca> new ones, that is
<knome> owen1, if you think this is fighting, you're totally wrong :D
 * charlie-tca nods
<knome> we've had much more spicy arguments, but they're always been productive in the end :)
<knome> *they've
<knome> meh
<knome> can you even abbreviate it like "they've" ?
<owen1> will i be able to run live cd from my usb (unetbootin or usb-creator) or is it only for installing?
<charlie-tca> yes, knome. That is the correct abbreviation for 'they have'
<owen1> from some reason, i can't open my cdrom. it's empty now. any clues?
<charlie-tca> I think it is only for installing, owen1. But am not sure
<charlie-tca> clues here.
<charlie-tca> It won't open in jaunty
<owen1> btw, i installed thunar, to see if it will mount automaticaly
<charlie-tca> You have to use the eject command to open the cd
<charlie-tca> It is a minor bug
<owen1> bug? it was ok i minute ago.
<owen1> what path should i give eject? i try /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0
<charlie-tca> That should have worked
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i copy lines of text in w3m without a mouse and than paste it?
<igsen> I have both "Mixer" & "Volume Control" under App>>Multimedia menu. How do I remove Volume Control which is a duplicate of the former?
<charlie-tca> Pirate_Hunter: I think ctrl+H or Alt+H for help
<Pirate_Hunter> charlie-tca: ive looked in the help function and man and didnt see it
#xubuntu 2009-07-12
 * owen1 rebooting with new xubuntu on usb drive. see u soon!
<charlie-tca> igsen: go to /usr/share/applications and read the file "volume control" to see what the exec file is.
<igsen> charlie-tca: Exec=gnome-volume-control
<charlie-tca__> did you install Ubuntu and then Xubuntu-desktop?
<owen1> FAIL - after reboot i still see black screen, frozen, with blinking cursur.
<owen1> maybe it's the way i formated the partition on my usb drive?
<owen1> /dev/sdf2   *       19197       19457     2096482+   b  W95 FAT32
<owen1> boot * means it's bootable.
<igsen> charlie-tca, I installed Xubuntu from live cd and then installed ubuntu-core.
<charlie-tca__> You have xfce4-mixer and gnome-volume control. They should be different items
<charlie-tca__> ubuntu-core installed gnome-volume control
<charlie-tca__> You could remove that, but I don't think you will be able to without removing a lot of other stuff with it
<igsen> Are you saying that I cannot remove Volume Control w/out removing ubuntu-core too?
<charlie-tca__> I think that is correct
<charlie-tca__> I don't how much it will remove, but I don't believe you can just remove gnome-volume-control
<owen1> is there a way to troubleshoot my usb-install issue?
<igsen> then, at the very least how can I hide it, or it is even possible?
<anom01y> hi, I have two computers with ubuntu installed to both, I need to transfer files from one to the other, how do I set up file sharing ?
<charlie-tca__> owen1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<owen1> thanks
<charlie-tca__> igsen: I can't think of any way to hide it. Maybe someone will have an idea.
<charlie-tca__> anom01y: what version of Xubuntu?
<SiDi> hide what ?
<anom01y> latest
<charlie-tca__> Have you tried Applications -> System -> Remote Filesystems?
<charlie-tca__> I personally use sshfs for it, here is the docs on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<charlie-tca__> SiDi: igsen has both Xubuntu and ubuntu-core installed. It gives him Applications -> Multimedia -> mixer and Volume control.
<owen1> charlie-tca__: i don't have issue with the removable usb. i can access the files there and it's mounted ok. i can't boot from this drive.
<charlie-tca__> Volume control is gnome-volume-control. How do you hide it?
<igsen> charlie-tca is a lot faster than me, I affirm that.
<knome> :D
<charlie-tca__> I'm on a roll
<charlie-tca__> so, owen1, it is not the drive, but grub maybe. Did you allow the grub to be written to the usb drive or to the primary hard drive?
<charlie-tca__> owen1: it detected the drive, right?
<charlie-tca__> owen1: and the menus come up? or they don't?
<charlie-tca__> owen1: did SiDi come back?
<charlie-tca__> no, not owen1, igsen
<igsen> charlie-tca, not yet.
<charlie-tca__> SiDi: ping
<owen1> charlie-tca__: first of all i have a question - i am confused with the terminology. i want to insert this usb drive to any machine and install xubuntu. i am not interested in running xubuntu from usb. when i read on the forum persistent usb install, are they taking about the running it from the usb?
<SiDi> charlie-tca__: pong
<igsen> charlie-tca & SiDi, I have the option of delete "Volume Control" in "Main Menu" but I don't want to gamble:)
<SiDi> if you want to hide menu entries
<charlie-tca__> owen1: They are talking about thumbdrives, not usb hard drives
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<SiDi> See this
<charlie-tca__> SiDi: I think he has gnome menus
<igsen> SiDi, thanks, I'll definitely will!
<owen1> charlie-tca__: ok. now to your questions. i opened the bios and saw my usb drive name there. i raised it to the top and hit F10 (save and exit). after 10 seconds i saw a black screen with blinking cursur. i didn't see the grub.
<charlie-tca__> You are trying to boot the live cd from the hard disk drive. I don't think it will work
<owen1> charlie-tca__: ok. my options are: buying flash usb or?
<charlie-tca__> It can't find anything to boot.
<charlie-tca__> burn cd or flash usb drive.
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<owen1> charlie-tca__: got it. thanks. i'll ask it in ubuntu, just in case.
<charlie-tca__> owen1: in the USA, 2 gig flash drive is about 10 dollars
<owen1> charlie-tca__: i know.
<charlie-tca__> Biggest one I have seen is only 32gb
<owen1> and than i'll be able to use unetbootin or usb-creator.
<charlie-tca__> yes
<charlie-tca__> I would go for the 4
<charlie-tca__> GB size, usually only a dollar or two more, but got room for when Xubuntu grows
<PsynoKhi0> I've installed ntfs-config to access an ntfs partition, however I don't get any shortcut icon on the desktop... how comes?
<PsynoKhi0> mount shows:
<PsynoKhi0> /dev/sda5 on /media/NTFS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<PsynoKhi0> and in fstab:
<poopuser> Is there a way to make panel transparent?
<PsynoKhi0> /dev/sda5 /media/NTFS ntfs-3g defaults,locale=sv_SE.UTF-8 0 0
<charlie-tca__> PsynoKhi0: I think you have to create a desktop launcher for it
<PsynoKhi0> poopuser: turn Composite Effects on in the advanced tab under Xfce settings, Window Manager
<psycho_oreos> poopuser, you have to enable compositor, under window manager tweaks
<charlie-tca__> PsynoKhi0: I don't think Xubuntu creates that for you anymore.
<owen1> charlie-tca__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  someone told me it's possible and send me this link.
<PsynoKhi0> charlie-tca__: ok
<poopuser> Is composite a resource whore or will i be ok on my pretty old hardware (every mb of ram counts)?
<charlie-tca__> owen1: Note the "FromUSBStick" , not from USB Hard Disk Drive
<charlie-tca__> poopuser: whore
<poopuser> ; (
<poopuser> Thanks.
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<PsynoKhi0> also, I've read that ntfs-3g doesn't handle file ownership and access rights... that might sound silly but, does that affect disk defragmenting?
<charlie-tca__> Ohhh, I gotta go after that one
<owen1> charlie-tca__: ok
<charlie-tca__> Good luck
<psycho_oreos> any of you played with cdemu?
<owen1>  coleys > owen1: It works for harddrives, it specifically has an option for harddrives. =o
<owen1> ChanServ: the guy told me unetbootin should be fine with hard drives. i am trying it now.
<MindVirus> Hey.
<MindVirus> I'm running straight Ubuntu right now and I'm thinking about installing xubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop. Is this safe? How much work will I have to do to reorganize my panels?
<th0r> MindVirus: almost all of the menu will port, but you will have to set up the panels again if you have customized them
<MindVirus> th0r, the menu?
<th0r> MindVirus: the applications and system menus....
<MindVirus> th0r, will all applets for the panels be the same?
<th0r> MindVirus: no, but there is a way to use gnome applets if you like. Course, if you remove gnome you won't be able to do that. I would suggest installing xubuntu-desktop first and taking a look...you can have both installed at the same time and run whichever you like
<MindVirus> th0r, oh?
<MindVirus> Right, through GDM.
<MindVirus> Do you recommend I make a new user account?
<th0r> MindVirus: right, through gdm
<MindVirus> What's nautilus' replacement?
<th0r> MindVirus: no...you can use the same user account with no problem, just choose a new Session in the gdm before logging in. You will b eprompted if you want to make the change the default or just try it one time
<MindVirus> th0r, right, but it'll save crap in hidden folders that I don't want.
<th0r> nautilus is replaced with thunar....which I like a whole lot more
<MindVirus> th0r, why?
<th0r> MindVirus: it doesn't save that much....the config files don't amount to anything worth worrying about.
<MindVirus> th0r, they really irritate me. I'm OCD.
<MindVirus> My ~ is pristine.
<th0r> MindVirus: as for thunar...I really like being able to define custom actions
<MindVirus> And as soon as I figure out a way to see top-level packages (those that are not dependencies), I'm going on a cleaning streak.
<MindVirus> th0r, like what?
<th0r> MindVirus: for instance, for an iso file in my right click menu is a choice to mount it. It will mount it to ~/iso
<MindVirus> I see.
<MindVirus> Hmm. Is there anything like Xfce except using Qt?
<th0r> MindVirus: you're kidding, right?
<MindVirus> No, why would I be kidding? Qt is much more efficient than GTK.
<th0r> yeah, right
<MindVirus> th0r, I wouldn't be surprised if GNOME had a Qt port.
<MindVirus> th0r, well, convince me otherwise.
<th0r> nope...I don't play troll
<MindVirus> I am not trolling -- I really want to know why GTK is better.
<MindVirus> I've done GTK dev and it's a pain.
<MindVirus> Furthermore every place I go I hear Qt is leagues ahead.
<MindVirus> But I want some balance to this debate.
<forces> dont food the troll
<MindVirus> ...
<MindVirus> What the hell.
<jbk`> feed
<jbk`> not food
<jbk`> :<
<forces> s/food/feed/
<forces> :D
<th0r> MindVirus: install kde....take a good look at qt
<MindVirus> th0r, it's ugly.
<MindVirus> But that is changeable.
<th0r> and it is SO much faster
<jbk`> :))))
<MindVirus> Please, don't treat me as a troll. I am not here to incite rage.
<MindVirus> th0r, I assume it's slower because it's KDE, not because it's Qt.
<MindVirus> KDE is an obese monolithic structure.
<th0r> MindVirus: well...if QT was lightning fast it would still be meaningless, so long as the only implementation is an obese monolithic structure
<MindVirus> Ahh, so KDE's the only implementation.
<MindVirus> What a sad thought.
<MindVirus> th0r, are you sure KDE's the only one?
<th0r> MindVirus: do you know of another?
<MindVirus> No -- I asked two or three times; obviously I don't.
<PsynoKhi0> dunno which of Qt or GTK is more efficient but xfce's menu sure is getting on my nerves showing whatever it f*cking feels like
<th0r> MindVirus: when kde and gnome first started out they were on an equal footing, and quickly kde took the lead. There has to be a reason all that development moved to gnome
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<MindVirus> th0r, I don't much much history behind either.
<MindVirus> Other than K stood for Kool at one point.
<MindVirus> Which is one of the reasons I refuse to touch KDE.
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 you need to figure out how to make the menu what you want....it wasn't that hard
<th0r> MindVirus: that pretty well hits it on the head....all the kiddie developers dominated kde...thus the cartoonish interfaces
<th0r> MindVirus: I moved to xfce when enlightenment moved all its efforts to 17, and figure there is a reason xfce went with gtk (they used to have their own libs)
<MindVirus> th0r, why GTK?
<th0r> MindVirus: don't know...I don't do development any more. But I have used xfce long enoough to trust that team...so I assume there is a good reason
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: have you figured out the menus yet?
<owen1> knome: if you see charles tell him unetbootin works with external hard drives.
<PsynoKhi0> th0r: nope
<knome> owen1, i'll forward to him.
<knome> owen1, charlie, btw ;)
<owen1> cool
<PsynoKhi0> th0r: I kept /home after moving from gnome, I expected some bumps but it's getting ridiculous
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: all menu entries require a *.desktop file. The defaults are stored in /usr/share/applications. You can add your own in ~/.local/applications
<PsynoKhi0> Wine won't create a submenu
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: if you want to turn one off (hide it) add the line NoDisplay=true in the .desktop file
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: right...you need to create your own for wine entries.
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: and stay away from alacarte...it will just confuse the issue....it doesn't work very well
<PsynoKhi0> they are there somehow, in a mish mash aptly called "Others"
<knome> owen1, sent him mail, he can't miss it now ;)
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: you can control which submenu they are in with the Categories line in the .desktop file
<PsynoKhi0> heh I don't have any .local/applications
<PsynoKhi0> either .local/share
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: not unless you create it.
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: it is .local/share/applications
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: and note that .local is a hidden directory in your home directory, so you need to turn on view hidden files
<PsynoKhi0> eeee no .config/menus either
<PsynoKhi0> hmm .local/share/applications is there and looks ok
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: the .config/menus files are just pointers to the directories that hold the .desktop files
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: I have done all my menu work in the .desktop files, didn't need to touch the menus files
<PsynoKhi0> just checking, under Properties for the xubuntu menu button, Menu file should point to /etc/xdg/xubuntu/xfce-applications.menu, right?
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: I use a custom file
<knome> night everybody.
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: mine points to ~/.config/menus
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> knome: cya
<PsynoKhi0> th0r: there are a bunch of .desktop files under .local/share/desktop-directories
<PsynoKhi0> under .local/share/applications everything follows the structure I was expecting to get
<th0r> PsynoKhi0: I have .desktop files in desktop-directories also, but they don't show up in my menu. But remember...I am using a custom menu file
<PsynoKhi0> that will be for another day, good night
<PsynoKhi0> thanks for the ideas
<KittyKatt> What do you guys recommend for DVD ripping?
<owen1> i use awesome and not xfce. what app in xfce will do automount for me?
<Ertan> hi everyone
<Ertan> id like to ask for some help if anyone online
<owen1> always
<Ertan> hi owen1
<Ertan> i cant update package manager
<Ertan> do u know why?
<owen1> what error do u get
<Ertan> link is not found
<owen1> r u in terminal or synaptic?
<Ertan> synaptic
<owen1> let's try it from terminal, so it will be easier to figure it out. open your terminal
<Ertan> ok
<Ertan> yep did it
<owen1> type: sudo aptitude update
<owen1> and tell me if u don't understand what i am saying
<Ertan> 404 not found
<Ertan> i think the links r changed
<owen1> maybe something in your sources.list is weird. let's open this file. do u know where it is?
<Ertan> i just begin linux, im very noob for linux
<owen1> great!
<Ertan> no idea about where it is :]
<owen1> it will be a fun ride for you.
<Ertan> :]
<Ertan> thx a lot for helping
<owen1> there is a file on ubuntu/debian/xubuntu that specify where get updates about the applications that installed on your machine (packages).
<owen1> everything in linux (almost) is simple text files.
<owen1> type:
<owen1> cd /etc/apt
<owen1> cd = change directory
<Ertan> yep did it
<owen1> great. type ls
<owen1> (list files)
<Ertan> yep
<owen1> do u see sources.list?
<Ertan> source.list
<owen1> yes
<Ertan> and source.list d
<owen1> ok.
<owen1> i'll show u the most important application in the world - vim
<owen1> vim is a text editor
<owen1> but some using it also as development environment.
<Ertan> :] great
<owen1> (like me)
<owen1> let's open our sources.list with vim.
<owen1> type:
<owen1> sudo vim sources.list
<owen1> sudo=super user
<Ertan> yep
<Ertan> the terminal is cleared now
<owen1> everything u are editing outside of your home folder should be done by super user.
<owen1> do u see the file?
<Ertan> as a root?
<Ertan> i see something like
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<owen1> yes.
<owen1> interesting.
<Ertan> and right corner 0.0-1
<owen1> let's close it the file. maybe u opened the wrong file. type:
<owen1> :w
<owen1> in vim there are two 'modes'. insert mode and command mode.
<owen1> make sure u are in command mode before typing :w  (hit esc)
<Ertan> i did control z
<Ertan> coz couldnt close it :]
<owen1> what did ctrl+z did?
<owen1> sorry
<owen1> :q
<owen1> not :w
<owen1> (quit) will close a file
<owen1> :w will try to save it
<Ertan> back to command prompt
<owen1> great
<owen1> now type sudo vim and wait.
<owen1> start typing 'sour'
<owen1> and hit tab
<Ertan> command not found
<Ertan> command not found for sudo wim
<owen1> 'sudo vim sour'  and tab
<owen1> not wim
<owen1> tab should complete the missing letters for you.
<Ertan> yep
<owen1> i want to make sure u open the correct file.
<owen1> did u open the file?
<Ertan> yep
<owen1> is it empty?
<Ertan> there is some logs
<Ertan> and information
<owen1> it's probably deb ..............
<owen1> a lot of lines start with deb?
<Ertan> i use ubuntu
<owen1> me too
<Ertan> there is nothing about deb
<owen1> u don't see lines like: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<Ertan> no i dont
<owen1> ok, paste the content of this file to a website:
<owen1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Ertan> now im in same place as text editor
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<owen1> and when u'r done, send me the link.
<owen1> so i can take a look
<Ertan> i added the link in text editor
<owen1> ?
<owen1> i want u to copy the content of the file to the website
<owen1> and send me the link
<owen1> so i'll take a look
<Ertan> after sudo vim source
<owen1> sudo vim sources.list
<Ertan> i entered somewhere like root information
<Ertan> and some more things
<owen1> more things?
<owen1> like what?
<Ertan> and it says me press enter to continue
<owen1> i want to see the content of this file
<owen1> i want u to copy all of it (by marking with the mouste)
<owen1> and pasting to the website (middle click will paste)
<owen1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d501dbe71  i pasted mine
<Ertan> yep just a sec
<owen1> u should have similar file
<Ertan> m23c42012
<Ertan> is mine
<owen1> paste the whole url
<owen1> try to make it easy for me..
<Ertan> http:ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23c42-12
<Ertan> http:ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23c42012
<owen1> so i can simply click
<Ertan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23c42012
<owen1> (-:
<Ertan> iim using vmware on mac
<owen1> i am making u a good citizen here
<Ertan> so i cant copy paste lol
<Ertan> :P
<Ertan> thx a lot sir
<owen1> ok. vim is backing up files you are working on. source.swp is a backup file.
<owen1> when u see this question, u should have the option for delete.
<owen1> hit d
<owen1> and than it will show u sources.list
<owen1> all u r doing is telling vim to delete this annoying file
<Ertan> i hit d
<owen1> ok. and?
<Ertan> and im in
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> -
<Ertan> again
<owen1> do u see the file?
<Ertan> terminal cleared
<maduser> owen1: is he running a gui? a gui edditor might be easier
<owen1> empty?
<Ertan> no nothing
<Ertan> yea
<owen1> his sources.list is empty
<owen1> and he get 404 when trying to update
<Ertan> yea
<owen1> maduser: i was thinking of telling him to add the correct repositories in this file.
<maduser> he can acess the web
<owen1> Ertan: can u access the web from this machine?
<maduser> are there defult sources.list files on the web, he can copy one of those and try to update
<owen1> true
<owen1> Ertan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890
<owen1> copy paste it to your file. hit 'esc' and :w
<owen1> tell me if u see a message that the file was saved
<maduser> dude let him use mouse pad
<owen1> maduser: i thought it will great to teach him to use vim
<maduser> vim is not something to be learned over irc
<maduser> ah well nm
<phpfreaks_user65> i think i got dc
<owen1> switch to ruby!
<phpfreaks_user65> sorry for that
<phpfreaks_user65> im still in same text file
<owen1> is there good support for 2 monitors in xubuntu?
<owen1> did u see the link i sent - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890
<owen1> the first answer has a complete file. copy it from there.
<_Pete_> owen1: at least if you use nvidia-card
<owen1> great, i ho
<owen1> do
<phpfreaks_user65> owen1 i got dc
<owen1> sure
<owen1> copy paste the content from the site to your file.
<ertan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890 ???
<owen1> yes
<owen1> the first answer there
<owen1> copy it into your file
<ertan> ok
<owen1> it tells ubuntu where to look for updates.
<owen1> and whenever an update will be available, u'll be able to update your machine.
<owen1> it's the ubuntu repositories.
<owen1> there are 60,000 packages available for us.
<ertan> ok im doing now
<owen1> when u'r done pasting. hit esc
<owen1> and :w
<owen1> and tell me if u see confirmation that it was saved
<ertan> its written now
<ertan> now ill try to update again
<ertan> yep now it updates
<maduser> hey it worked
<owen1> !!
<owen1> linux is awesome
<ertan> i think u should see that
<owen1> and u learned to use vim
<ertan> im pasting it
<maduser> what?
<ertan> it doesnt let me paste it again
<ertan> spam filter
<ertan> after saving the changes i hit sudo aptitude update
<ertan> and same 404 not found problem
<ertan> should i restart ubunttu?
<maduser> so apt updated and now it won't?
<ertan> it couldnt update
<owen1> sudo aptitude update
<ertan> 404 not found http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main sources
<ertan> many error like this
<owen1> if u type ping www.google.com it's ok?
<ertan> yep i got a connection
<ertan> just the update links r problem
<ertan> :]
<owen1> try asking it in #ubuntu. there are 1500 people there. someone must know.
<owen1> and u don't need to ask permission to ask.
<owen1> simply ask your question
<owen1> say u get 404 not found .... on 'sudo aptitude update'
<ertan> alrite thx a lot owen1 and maduser
<ertan> u guys very helpful persons..
<owen1> anytime
<owen1> and come back to tell us what solves it
<ertan> :]
<owen1> we were novices too
<ertan> ok
<ertan> the problem with the site http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ertan> it doesnt connect there
<n2diy> anybody have backuppc working?
<ertan> as i see in terminal
<owen1> ertan: that's what they told u?
<ertan> nothing yet
<_Pete_> ertan: but arent you using 9.04 ubuntu?
<ertan> ill check
<ertan> 6.10
<_Pete_> oh right
<owen1> 6.10 ??
<ertan> yea
<_Pete_> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was released on October 26, 2006 and is no longer supported. It is recommended to upgrade to the current version of Ubuntu.
<_Pete_> no wonder why the repos are not working
<ertan> :]
<ertan> thats all
<ertan> sorry owen1
<owen1> ertan: where did u get this old version?
<ertan> i bought a book for learning linux
<ertan> it was with this cd
<owen1> ertan: ok. go to xubuntu or ubuntu
<owen1> and get the latest one - 9.04
<ertan> ok
<owen1> (april 09)
<owen1> xubuntu is faster
<owen1> esp on laptops
<maduser> book google has more then you need and its free
<ertan> im downloading now ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<owen1> awesome
<n2diy> why is xubuntu "esp. faster on laptops"?
<owen1> n2diy: xubuntu uses lightweight apps, compare to ubuntu
<ertan> im using mac os x and its laptop
<ertan> but im downloading desktop version
<n2diy> owen1: yes, wouldn't that make it faster period, not just on laptops?
<ertan> is that could be a problem?
<owen1> n2diy: true
<_Pete_> ertan: no
<ertan> ok great
<_Pete_> ertan: I guess you have some dualcore mac? fast enough even with emulator
<ertan> yea os x and linux can work together
<n2diy> anybody have backuppc working?
<ertan> without getting any slower
<maduser> oh god, I wish it was still on
<ertan> anyone know about airmon-ng? i have a some questions.
<owen1> is there a key that can switch to my second monitor? i used to do it with window+shift+right/left (with awesome).
<owen1> i get "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when running gnome-terminal
<owen1> any clues?
<owen1> (and i have gconf2)
<Besogon> Has xfce gconf???
<Besogon> That is used only by gnome
<owen1> Besogon: so i can't use gnome-terminal with xubuntu?
<Besogon> Of couse you can.
<owen1> how?
<owen1> i guess i didn't understand your previous reply: Has xfce gconf???
<Besogon> Doesn't gnome-terminal work for you?
<Besogon> Has xfce got gconf???
<Besogon> Is that right?
<owen1> i get "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when i try to run it.
<owen1> i don't know what u mean by gconf???
<Besogon> gconf-editor
<owen1> Besogon:ok, installing it
<owen1> got the same error
<Besogon> what? Dont install it. That is only for GNOME. Do you have Gnome anf Xfce on your computer?
<owen1> Besogon: no. i have xfce.
<owen1> no gnome.
<Besogon> It seems you cant work with gnome-terminal, at once if you have Gnome with Xfce you can use GNOME-TERMINAL. Because I can use that
<owen1> ok. thanks
<poopuser> Good morning. How can i enable 'usb' in 'virtual box'?
<Besogon> poopuser, I guess your quastion more fits to chanel about "virtual box"? Any way I dont know
<poopuser> In my opinion it fits the same in both channels but let's not discuss it. Thx for support.
<geremy_> hi, why all pictures a set to be desktop background are black and white, no colors?
<Besogon> strange
<Besogon> What have you done with xfce?
<poopuser> Is there a way to store output of 'top' command?
<geremy_> I do nothing with xfce i just change theme but nothing special.
<geremy_> Each color picture is at desktop background suddenly black and white.
<Besogon> poopuser, why are you so interesting in it?
<poopuser> Large ram usage.
<Besogon> poopuser, I know
<Besogon> poopuser, ps -ejH > file
<Besogon> geremy_, Background pickture is joining background image and backgraund colour
<Besogon> geremy_, Change background colour and (may be) desktop backgraund will change
<geremy_> i try
<poopuser> Besogon, 'ps -ejH' i don't see the memore usage part.
<geremy_> Besogon, no change when i set background color or even set to transparent
<geremy_> %C4
<geremy_> k
<Laibsch> Anybody here using Xubuntu Karmic?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Laibsch> The window manager does not start for me and I wonder if it is a general problem
<Laibsch> Gnome runs fine
<charlie-tca> When you login, you select the user, then select the session down at the bottom of the gdm screen. If you don't select Xfce Session, it defaults to gnome everytime you login
<Laibsch> that is not the problem
<Laibsch> I get no window manager in an XFCE session
<charlie-tca> fresh install or upgrade?
<charlie-tca> no
<Laibsch> jaunty upgrade
<charlie-tca> you are probably running the 31-2 kernel then, and you are correct. GDM changes have screwed things up pretty bad.
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: you're not affected, then?  That is the first thing I wanted to make sure.
<Laibsch> No, the 31-2 kernel does not even boot for me
<Laibsch> I'm still running the Jaunty kernel
<charlie-tca> I had a couple of days of it. I did a fresh install and got it working.
<Laibsch> the kernel would most likely not bring down the WM, either
<charlie-tca> I also had issues with nvidia 180 driver with karmic
<Laibsch> I'm not going to do a fresh install
<Laibsch> If necessary, I'll use Gnome until XFCE becomes usable again
<charlie-tca> Mine is running fine, but I have to use the 30-10 kernel
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is also an option
<charlie-tca> I keep hoping everyday. The devs are aware of, and might be tired of me pestering them about it
<Laibsch> are you reporting bugs?
<charlie-tca> of course
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> do you have VT?
<charlie-tca> Also brought it up in the weekly karmic release team meeting
<charlie-tca> VT?
<Laibsch> virtual terminals
<Laibsch> used to be on Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Laibsch> to F6
<Laibsch> X seems to be on F1 now
<Laibsch> not F7 as previously
<Laibsch> I have no VT at all, at least not for login
<charlie-tca> yes, I have them. Under the latest kernel and xorg, what used to be on F7 is supposed to move to F1
<Laibsch> Why?
<Laibsch> Is that something Ubuntu specific?
<charlie-tca> Something to do with the new login and boot applications
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Will be Ubuntu specific?
<charlie-tca> I think it is, since we are the ones switching from grub menu and GDM
<Laibsch> Will it be Ubuntu specific?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<Laibsch> OK
<charlie-tca> At least to start off
<Laibsch> Ubuntu will be ahead of Debian in that regard?
 * Laibsch doesn't like the new GDM login
<charlie-tca> I saw something that said they are now fully out of gdm in Ubuntu, and upstart is now being used ( I think it is upstart)
<charlie-tca> I suspect we will be ahead or behind, depending on how it works out
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> That new login is a pain when you have to select xfce session every time
<Laibsch> I don't have to
<Laibsch> The default WE is saved per user, I think
<charlie-tca> Hasn't been on the latest images. I installed them, and have to pick the session each time
<charlie-tca> and to top it off, the alternate image installation won't give me xfce on the first login.
<charlie-tca> It will only use it the second time and later
<Laibsch> FF3.5 will be default for the released karmic?
<charlie-tca> I believe that is the goal right now
<Laibsch> OK
<charlie-tca> Oh, is totem working for you?
<charlie-tca> I show gnumeric, screensaver, totem, gdm, and the login window options broken
<Laibsch> Well, as far as login is concerned, karmic is my main system.  I don't have Jaunty anymore.  And XFCE is selected for my main user.  It could be that I set XFCE to be the default WE for my whole computer somewhere, don't remember.
<poopuser> Anybody knows how to setup microphone ? The problem is i heare
<charlie-tca> If you used autologin before the new gdm was pushed out, you are stuck with it. If you did not have it set up, you can't do it now.
<Laibsch> I don't use either gnumeric or totem
<Laibsch> I don't use autologin
<Laibsch> indeed
<poopuser> myself all the time yest i don't knew how to record.
<poopuser> *yet
<charlie-tca> poopuser: I don't use one, myself.
<poopuser> Ok i am going to use something more intuitive for me - shower. Be back in 30 min.
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<charlie-tca> Laibsch: also, I can not get the new kernel (.31.2-generic) to recognize a blank cd
<Laibsch> My Thinkpad does not even have CD
<Laibsch> so, I don't bother ;-)
<charlie-tca> lucky you
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: give me bug numbers and I can gladly confirm them for yo
<Laibsch> u
<Laibsch> I do have totem installed, btw
<Laibsch> I just never really use it
<charlie-tca> bug 397892
<Laibsch> This plus icon on FF3.5 looks butt-ugly
<Laibsch> I don't really use a screensaver
<charlie-tca> It never activates, so that is a good thing for you
<Laibsch> This is under Gnome, right?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu with Xfce
<Laibsch> Well, I can only test under Gnome for the moment
<charlie-tca> but it uses the gnome-screensaver
<Laibsch> Single-tasking isn't really so modern anymore ;-)
<charlie-tca> Test it and see if it activates in gnome
<Laibsch> sure
<charlie-tca> You just need a time greater than 2 minutes
<Laibsch> is there a command to explicitly activated it?
<Laibsch> s/d//
<charlie-tca> I don't it if there is one
<Laibsch> "gnome-screensaver-command -a"
<Laibsch> try that
<Laibsch> works fine here
<charlie-tca> that works. But the timed activation doesn't work
<Laibsch> I'll try to keep an eye on it
<Laibsch> Do you have any other bugs that don't mean I can't use the computer for a couple of minutes?
<charlie-tca> Thanks. The rest are things you don't use/have and will be harder to confirm
<Laibsch> I can try totem
<charlie-tca> not that I have handy
<Laibsch> what's wrong witht that?
<charlie-tca> go to /usr/share/sounds/purple and double-click a .wav file.
<Laibsch> that won't necessarily bring up totem
<Laibsch> which is not my default player
<Laibsch> But I understood you
<charlie-tca> maybe right click and pick totem, then. But don't let it set it as default if you aren't using it
<charlie-tca> totem should be "movie player", right/
<charlie-tca> ?
<Laibsch> "totem /usr/share/sounds/purple/login.wav" works just fine
<Laibsch> Let's stick to the command-line when possible
<Laibsch> that way we both know what is being tested
<charlie-tca> well, crap. Then it is something in Xubuntu again
<charlie-tca> okay
<Laibsch> Try that for yourself, please
<Laibsch> from the command line
<Laibsch> That is valuable information if it works in some circumstances and not in others
<charlie-tca> Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer
<charlie-tca> same error every time
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Interesting
<Laibsch> Make a note of that in your bug report
<Laibsch> btw, what number?
<charlie-tca> I don't have the number. The person filing it never came back
<Laibsch> 329252?
<Laibsch> but you were able to confirm it?
<charlie-tca> Yes, I confirmed for him, and he was going file the report
<charlie-tca> That isn't it. I don't use pulse audio at all
<Laibsch> I'll close that bug report
<charlie-tca> Please do. I seem to be behind on those
<Laibsch> What I do to keep track is to set to incomplete (which you did) and assign to myself for the time being.
<Laibsch> I also assign to myself when closing
<charlie-tca> Should not be assigning yourself according to the bug triage procedures. That should only be used by the individual coding the changes.
<Laibsch> That used to be the recommended procedure
<Laibsch> Maybe it changed
<Laibsch> If it did, I think that is stupid
<Laibsch> and I don't do stupid things ;-)
<Laibsch> When I'm the one triaging the bug, I'm in charge
<charlie-tca> Yeah, changed in the last 6 months. I understand that one ;-)
<Laibsch> Thus, it's correct that the bug is assigned to me
<charlie-tca> But I have over 300 new/incomplete at any given time
<Laibsch> Assignments change
<Laibsch> IMHO, that is too much
<Laibsch> I close out mine in a month's time
<charlie-tca> The new procedure is to just subscribe to it. Then it will appear when you look at your launchpad page
<Laibsch> If you amass that many in a month, kudos
<Laibsch> But I guess, they just linger, which is bad
<Laibsch> I'll stick to the old routine
<Laibsch> which makes much more sense
<charlie-tca> Not necessarily in a month, but over time. Do 10 a day, it builds up fast
<Laibsch> The question is, do you keep track of closing the ones you're working on?
<charlie-tca> As much as possible
<Laibsch> Systematic or erratic?
<charlie-tca> I get an email every time one is touched by anyone, so it is pretty systematic
<Laibsch> Sorry, I disagree
<Laibsch> The ones you don't get an email are interesting
<Laibsch> to close as invalid
<Laibsch> the other ones, you receive a mail anyway
<charlie-tca> Yes, that's why we review all of our subscribed bugs monthly, right
<Laibsch> Just MHO
<Laibsch> I'd go insane if I did
<Laibsch> I review the bugs I'm assigned to
<Laibsch> Bugs I report and that I have an interest in (cc) get infrequent and unsystematic review and that is OK
<Laibsch> I'm not the the one fixing them, no need to regularly touch them
<Laibsch> if nobody else did
<charlie-tca> Correct. Once they are confirmed or triaged, I am no longer in the loop to do anything with them
<Laibsch> well, what I'm saying is that your process does not distinguish between stuff you have an interest in and those you touched purely for triaging purpose
<Laibsch> If I did not have that, I'd go insane
<Laibsch> You have 500 bugs, I have 300.  both is too much really, but I make an effort to keep that number down as low as possible.
<charlie-tca> The ones I reported I also get an email for if anyone else touches it. I also keep track manually of them
<Laibsch> well, I guess there are different ways to skin the cat ;-)
<Laibsch> I'd just go insane subscribing to stuff I don't really care about
<charlie-tca> My 500 are not all things I need to watch. Launchpad will subscribe you automatically if you change the status of the bug.
<Laibsch> well, then how do you distinguish?
<Laibsch> btw, it doesn't do that for me
<Laibsch> And I'd be loudly complaining if it did
<charlie-tca> I don't distinguish other than the ones I manually track
<Laibsch> the reason I don't have VT seems to be that I don't run the karmic kernel
<charlie-tca> Huh? Shouldn't matter which kernel it is, should it?
<Laibsch> that is what I would think
<Laibsch> but apparently, the virtual terminals are now provided by some kernel code
<Laibsch> I'm still reading up on it
<Laibsch> http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/22/ubuntu-910-better-or-just-better-looking/
<Laibsch> "taking advantage of kernel mode setting to make the boot process and virtual terminals shinier and snappier"
<charlie-tca> But if you use Jaunty, you still have a kernel and should still have VT's
<Laibsch> Look a few lines above were I said I don't have Jaunty anymore
<charlie-tca> Any version of karmic has to have a kernel or it won't run at all
<Laibsch> except for a few left-over packages
<Laibsch> including two kernels (jaunty and hardy)
<Laibsch> Now where did I say I don't have any kernel at all?
<Laibsch> How would I boot?
<charlie-tca> Must have misunderstood something here.
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know of a program that would let me resize images from Thunar?
<spasticteapot> Or even a good image resizing program that wouldn't require me to download half of GNOME?
<charlie-tca> imagemagik works well
<charlie-tca> oh, but works from the command line
<charlie-tca> It will also convert images to other formats
<spasticteapot> I'd prefer something that works from a GUI.
<spasticteapot> Oh, well.
<spasticteapot> New question: How do I set a file executable?
<charlie-tca> From the terminal, chmod
<spasticteapot> No way to do it through the GUI?
<spasticteapot> Oh, well.
<charlie-tca> I don't know of any
<spasticteapot> I should probably just get used to using the command line anyway.
<charlie-tca> Looking in thunar, I only see ability to set it read and write
<spasticteapot> chmod 777 is the command for allowing all users to execute a file, right?
<th0r> spasticteapot: no....755 will allow all users to execute without giving them permission to write over the file
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> Should have worked anyway....
<th0r> spasticteapot: 777 should have worked, but would not be the safe way to do it.
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> hi
<SiDi> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<SiDi> !info empathy karmic
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.3-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 302 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<Kangarooo> hello what you think about implementing guest button in shutdown menu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+bug/206924
<SiDi> Kangarooo: i think that i am disappointed that the Ubuntu devs dont wanna hear of it in GDM as it would be much much more simple
<SiDi> Kangarooo: its possible but it requires someone to do it
<Kangarooo> ok so ill write that also and what knowledge is needed to do that? maybe also xfce project needs to be put in this bug report as affected to get xfce developers attention and more information on how and who could do that?
<Kangarooo> its session manager that shutdown menu window witch pops up on clicking top right button Quit yes?
<SiDi> The XFCE devs will not do thi for you
<SiDi> It's an Ubuntu specific feature as far as i know
<Kangarooo> ok SiDi ill fill this bug with this info from my account and add more affected groups.. maybe some coders group? as I know there is bash scripters group.. what group could do this?
<SiDi> Kangarooo: dont do this please
<Kangarooo> with my name
<SiDi> Either you fill a feature request and leave it as it is for now, or you implement it
<SiDi> but dont add arbitrary groups to ask them to implement it instead of you or the xubuntu developers
<Kangarooo> yes :) I just don't know how to code but I could find someone who could code this feature. actually if correct group would be added then they could implement it. If this guest button won't be implemented this could be a reason for linux newbie to switch from xubuntu to ubuntu couse in ubuntu there is this guest button. well else could be then done now? maybe developer in one if already affected groups right now sleeps and tomorrow will give answer.. the
<SiDi> Kangarooo: its not only about coding
<SiDi> you also have to maintain it
<SiDi> that's why you need a proper developer
<SiDi> Kangarooo: why did you link it to GDM and gnome-shutdown ?
<SiDi> 1) i told you the GDM developers dont want it to be in GDM, since i was told 'No' when i asked so.  2) we dont use gnome-shutdown at all in Xubuntu and gnome-shutdown has nothing to do with this.
<Kangarooo> so GDM developers could be changing their mind and when I searched GDM in Also Affect project searchbox it showed shutdown and shutdown menu in ubuntu has guest button.. and as sometimes launchpad this search box give too much wrong results this one was close to what has to do something with guest button. shutdown menu..
#xubuntu 2010-07-12
<pahindr> yo
<pahindr> any1 alive?
<pahindr> i see....
<knome> what do you see?
<Catwoman> Can anyone tell me of a good dock that will integrate well with Xubuntu?
<Catwoman> Does anyone know of a good xfce friendly dock for xubuntu?
<Coke> Hello. I'm downloading xubuntu now and I have a few question, they're a bit noobish, but it is my first time with any ubuntu derivative at all.
<Coke> 1) does all the mime types work in the browser and e-mail program?  2) is it very hard to do upgrades between the major releases?
<knome> 1) yes, there shouldn't be any glitches. 2) no, it's actually more straightforward you ever could imagine
<knome> Coke, ^
<Coke> Awesome.
<Coke> How almost nobody distributes their system as regular image?
<Coke> It's so impractical since CD/DVD is a deprecated technology compared to USB sticks.
<knome> by regular image you mean what?
<Coke> basic dd to stick
<knome> in ubuntu, there is usb-creator
<Coke> just a raw image copy
<Coke> yeah, but someone takes the raw image copy, converts it into ISO 9660 standard only to have it converted back to an image again with that.
<Coke> I've used unetbootin in the past, I hope it does the trick here.
<knome> should be no problem.
<Coke> knome: there ws
<knome> really?
<Coke> yes, a bug in the unetbootin
<Coke> but it's easily workable
<Coke> but it's exactly the reason why I don't bother with GUI apps usually, sub par quality most of the time compared to solid cli stuff.
<knome> too bad to hear about that bug. have you reported it?
<Coke> no, I don't like unetbootin enough. :)
<Coke> nor do I use it very often, this is an experiment to see if we can get xubuntu to be appreciated by former windows users
<knome> well, you seem to like xubuntu enough to install it, and if you need unetbootin to fo that, i'd really think you should file.
<knome> -'d
<Coke> "bug: unetbootin should just be a cli command" :)
<knome> more like "wishlist: add cli interface for unetbootin"
<Coke> for instance, why does it need a mounted USB stick??
<Coke> dd doesnt
<knome> well, that's something i'm not able to answer ;)
<knome> dd does eventually need to mount the stick also, so i don't see no big difference there
<Coke> knome: no it does not
<Coke> it will however boot shortly thereafter and mount itself
<Coke> but I don't have to know about that
<Coke> the nice thing with a image that you can dd is that the filesystem is already in it.
<knome> anyway, i'm heavily suggesting to file the bug even if you don't care about unetbootin. let's leave the channel for possible new support requests now
<Coke> knome: what should I be using then?
<knome> Coke, for filing?
<Coke> because I think 99% of everybody who downloads the ISO converts it to USB anyway.
<Coke> no
<Coke> for putting it on a bootable USB. all the systems I normally use already have image files to download.
<knome> that is most probably incorrect.
<Coke> I just googled for unetbootin
<Coke> I don't have a preference.
<knome> unetbootin is the way i assume if you're not running a ubuntu system already.
<Coke> If there's a better alternative I'll switch
<Coke> No, sorry, no ubuntus here.
<Coke> got a few legacy Debian's around, but that probably won't help.
<knome> nope.
<Coke> So you think people still use CD?
<knome> yes, pretty much.
<Coke> Bought CD's?
<knome> but as i said, let's leave the channel for support requests
<Coke> Like official Xubuntu's? If so, I'd be interrested.
<Coke> (like the slackware walnut creek cd's back in the days)
<knome> Coke, the most "official" cd's are discs shipped by on-disk.com in agreement with the xubuntu developer community
<Coke> Do they get any percentage from that?
<knome> Coke, http://on-disk.com/cms/index.php?wiki=Quick_Ship_Free_Disc_Service for more on that (select usa/worldwide and you'll get along)
<Coke> Wow!
<knome> Coke, there's no way to be asking money for a linux distro on a cd except shipping and reasonable burning/handling costs - no, either on-disk.com or xubuntu developers do not make any money out of it.
<Coke> They even have memory sticks with Xubuntu on them
<Coke> http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/1013  <- this is awesome
<Coke> most of our machines don't even have optical media any mroe
<Coke> bulk 100pcs at 50% discount! hm.
<Coke> bootin Xubuntu...
<Teedev> hi everybody!
<Teedev> why thunar can't support tab?
<TheSheep> design decision
<TheSheep> there are other file managers that have tabs
<TheSheep> like pcman
<Teedev> krub :D
<nicofs> i need help controlling my cpu/fan speed. i can't seem to set that manually... i installt governor and (after that) powernowd - both don't work...
<slow-motion> hi
<mAritz> hey, i have an ssd with a single ntfs partition on it that wasn't unlocked safely. everytime i try to start xubuntu from a livecd (usb stick actually) it says "The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing." for 3-4 times and then just hangs. if i unplug the ssd, everything works fine and xubuntu starts. can i somehow disable the drive check for the ssd? because apparently i need to unlock the ntfs system manually.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<edakiri> Are other people having problems with their mouse clicks in the past week?
<charlie-tca> What kind of problems? I seem to have issues with claws-mail freezing on some accounts
<edakiri> I'm not having any (new) problems with claws.  I have only seen freezing when the network link goes down.
<edakiri> Mouse click problems like when i click to open a menu, the menu closes prematurely
<edakiri> or a click is not registered
<edakiri> charlie-tca: when claws freezes, you can check if it has sockets open with netstat
<charlie-tca> It should not be freezing, since the folder causing the freeze is a local folder on my system
<martin17> ciao
<martin17> ciao a tutti
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu678> hello
<slow-motion> hi
<pteague> is there some way to restart alsa?
<pteague> ok, maybe that isn't it... seems flash player is borked
#xubuntu 2010-07-13
<giampiero> Hello, I get an error message at startup, "no or unsupported wmi interface, unable to load", can anybody help?
<thepuppydog> howdy
<thepuppydog> i got a problem running Xubuntu
<thepuppydog> is there anyone in here who know anything about Xubuntu?
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, there are ALOT of people in here who know ALOT about Xubuntu
<thepuppydog> awesome!
<thepuppydog> so i downloaded the 10.4LTS
<thepuppydog> installed it on 2 machines now
<thepuppydog> and it works good
<thepuppydog> all up untill i run an update
<thepuppydog> after that... it will not run in normal graphics mode
<thepuppydog> only the low graphics mode on the fail-safe boot option
<thepuppydog> why is it doing that?
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, i suggest holding back packages related to xorg when updating then
<thepuppydog> so its a known issue, eh?
<thepuppydog> i mean
<thepuppydog> it had done it on 2 compleatly differnt systems
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, i would think it would most likely be caused by driver updates... and i havent seen it before, but then again i dont lurk in here very often anymore
<thepuppydog> and i have Mint 9 with the L Desktop running on them just fine
<_Techie_> can you pastebin some files for me?
<thepuppydog> uh
<thepuppydog> ok
<thepuppydog> let me set up an FTP server
<thepuppydog> this is not the system in question
<_Techie_> umm, if i remember correctly the file i want is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, also please bear in mind that i do not use Xubuntu anymore and havent for quite a few months... i am only really here to help with what i can
<thepuppydog> well thanks for what you can, man
<thepuppydog> i do aper the help
<thepuppydog> give me just one sec
<thepuppydog> i am booting up the system now
<thepuppydog> what flavor do you run?
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, im currently only using Windows 7, when my student loan gets processed and i buy my new computer, then i will start dabbling again
<thepuppydog> i dont follow that logic in any why
<thepuppydog> but hey
<thepuppydog> at least you understand it
<thepuppydog> :P
<_Techie_> anyway, brb a sec gotta call up studylink and get them to finalize the application
<thepuppydog> ok
<thepuppydog> i'll get that file for ya
<thepuppydog> welp this sucks
<thepuppydog> it crashed
<thepuppydog> how typical
<thepuppydog> you there, _techie_??
<_Techie_> yeah
<thepuppydog> right on
<thepuppydog> you want me to sent the file?
<_Techie_> yes please
<_Techie_> if i cant figure it out then atleast its somethign for the next person to look over
<thepuppydog> yeah
<thepuppydog> ok
<thepuppydog> you want the Xorg.log file?
<_Techie_> yes please
<thepuppydog> cause there are several .old files too
<thepuppydog2> i can not figure out how to load a file in this Xchat!
<_Techie_> thepuppydog2 pastebin the contents of the log files
<_Techie_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thepuppydog2> ok
<thepuppydog2> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
<thepuppydog2> Release Date: 2010-03-17
<thepuppydog2> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<thepuppydog2> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
<thepuppydog2> Current Operating System: Linux mario-Xbuntu-laptop 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686
<thepuppydog2> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic root=UUID=1439c7a4-b5f4-44b9-aca0-7ceff18d639c ro acpi=off quiet splash
<thepuppydog2> Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
<thepuppydog2> xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<thepuppydog2> Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
<thepuppydog2> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<thepuppydog2> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<thepuppydog2> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<thepuppydog2> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<thepuppydog2> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<thepuppydog2> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 12 17:21:01 2010
<thepuppydog2> (==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<thepuppydog2> (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<thepuppydog2> (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
<thepuppydog2> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
<thepuppydog2> (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
<thepuppydog2> (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
<thepuppydog2> 	Using a default monitor configuration.
<thepuppydog2> (==) Automatically adding devices
<thepuppydog2> (==) Automatically enabling devices
<thepuppydog2> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<thepuppydog2> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<thepuppydog2> (==) FontPath set to:
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
<thepuppydog2> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
<thepuppydog2> 	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
<thepuppydog2> 	built-ins
<thepuppydog2> (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
<thepuppydog2> (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
<thepuppydog2> 	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
<thepuppydog2> (II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
<thepuppydog2> (II) Module ABI versions:
<thepuppydog2> 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
<thepuppydog2> 	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
<thepuppydog2> end of log
<thepuppydog> any help?
<_Techie_> thepuppydog, in future please paste all large amount of text to pastebin, and not directly into the channel
<_Techie_> thepuppydog i cant seem to find anything wrong
<thepuppydog> i dont know how to do that
<thepuppydog> i am brand spanking new to IRC
<thepuppydog> but i gtg
<thepuppydog> thanks any way
<thepuppydog> techie
<thepuppydog> you still in here?
<jiohdi> if the screen saver is set to disabled, why would the screen still blank after a while?
<likemindead> Power Saving settings.
<likemindead> Power Manager, rather.
<jiohdi> powersaver is on the same panel under advanced, set to off
<jiohdi> likemindead: you were right, there was a second power management setter
<likemindead> :D
<jiohdi> it was set to 30 min
<xubuntu_user> hello?
<xubuntu_user> um...trying to figure it out a error I got from using google chrome also how do I make the main browser.
<xubuntu_user> don't tell me make as default I know that already something like whenever a program opens some of them open up firefox instead don't know why?
<xubuntu_user> since Chrome is as the defualt on the preferred applications.
<slow-motion> bbl
<xubuntu797> upsss
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, I upgraded to 10.04 LTS via Upgrade Manager... when I did that, my GUI stopped in Normal... it works in Recovery Mode.  When I try to install from a fresh 10.04 DVD, it flashes the logo for a second, then black screen...
<ron_o> hehe, linux is too cool. Need more swap space? Just add another partition on another drive...
<ron_o> I'm thinking the reason why my suspend keeps acting abnormally is because not enough swap space. So much for smaller is better.
<ron_o> DeRoSvOs, I couldn't solve your problem but obviously it has to do with xorg.conf .... I would make copies of my old /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if other ones work for you.
<ron_o> just make sure you have a text editor that works in your terminal so you can change it back if you need to.
<TheSheep> ron_o: it's even better, you can just add a file for swap
<TheSheep> ron_o: and since kernel 2.6 it's as fast as a partition
<ron_o> TheSheep, yah.. but I hear you shouldn't...
<TheSheep> ron_o: why not?
<ron_o> does the file grow or is it static in size?
<ron_o> I mean, it's better to use a partition.
<TheSheep> static
<TheSheep> ron_o: "better" how?
<ron_o> I've always heard it. I never knew why.
<TheSheep> that's how cargo cults are born
<TheSheep> it used to be faster in older kernels
<ron_o> I bet Windows dynamic swap is one reason there's some fragmentation on the drive.
<ron_o> I barely use my swap anyway.
<TheSheep> well, linux filesystems work completely differently and you use static size of swap anyways (but you can add more files if needed)
<TheSheep> also, if you have several physical disks, it's good to have a swap for each of them
<TheSheep> then the reading/writing can be spread and is faster overall
<DeRoSvOs> What if the latest XUbuntu 10.04 DVD doesn't work on install?  Get the logo, then a flash, then black screen?
<DeRoSvOs> Off the DVD.
<ron_o> DeRoSvOs, what video card do you have?
<TheSheep> DeRoSvOs: did you check the disk? there is an option for this in the menu
<ron_o> I have NVIDIA so I have to adjust things after an upgrade.
<DeRoSvOs> Well, I can see the install, and when I hit enter to install, it just goes black.
<DeRoSvOs> I don't see a "video" option per say.
<ron_o> no.. he means "Check Disk" option.
<ron_o> some burns are bad.
<DeRoSvOs> Waiting on the lspci output.  My buddy's on the phone with me, he's the one with the problem. ;)  lol
<ron_o> and you're typing what he's saying?
<ron_o> actually, it sounds like his problem *is* your problem.
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  Yeah, typing what he's saying.
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  I told him he should consider another distro.  I hate to do this.  I hate to refer to another Distro.  I'm a CentOS guy, myself.
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  Just, I know the problem is with Xorg... I just can't figure out WHY it's a problem.
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  Is the default conf in /etc/X11/
<DeRoSvOs> ?
<ron_o> there are usually several xorg files as well as the default one on /etc/X11
<ron_o> in *
<ron_o> CentOS, isn't that for servers?
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  No?  You can run X on it and run it bare bones without services.
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  It's upstream is Redhat, that's all.  Diff packaging managers.
<ron_o> I just looked it up. But it's mainly for servers.
<ron_o> I see.
<ron_o> nothing is easier than Ubuntu.
<ron_o> maybe Mint...
<DeRoSvOs> ron_o:  In tihs case, it's not really easy. ;)  The people on #Ubuntu aren't even addressing me because I use Xubuntu.
<ron_o> yah, I know. I don't even go there.
<DeRoSvOs> They see the X and go, "Go to XUbuntu"
<DeRoSvOs> lol
<ron_o> yah.
<DeRoSvOs> I never force my distro of choice on anyone, but, this time around... 2 x DVD burns... no success.
<ron_o> I've run sevarel OSs in virtual environment, VBox, but it's not the same on a computer. All hardware always works in a virtual environ, from what I've ever noticed.
<ross_> Hello! I am having an audio issue. It works fine but then about 5 minutes into using an application it will suddenly cut out, but only for that application.
<nicofs> every time i click on a link that opens in firefox, firefox switches to the workspace i am on. i don't want that - how can i make firefox stay in its workspace?
<Sysi> window manager settings
<Sysi> \tweaks
<Sysi> IMO that default is stupid
<well_laid_lawn> +1
<nicofs> can someone help me set my cpu's speed? somehow governor and powernowd don't work...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: which governor?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: it's called governor plugin and is a button in my task bar...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: is the cpufreqd daemon required for it?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: is there a way for me to find out? to be honest i was quite desperate and installed quite a lot of progs to get it working...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: apart from reading up on it on the site you got the plugin from I wouldn't know
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: cpufreqd is not installed... so i think it might not be required...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: with cpufreqd running I use a bash script to change mine
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: is the plugin from ubuntu repo?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: if i install cpufreqd could you talk me through that? // i found it... "governor plugin for the Xfce4 panel" apparently it is from the ubuntu repo...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: there might be some docs for it in /usr/share/doc
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: no...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: but i can live without that plugin... that bash script thing sounds interesting - i have never done that before so i might learn something...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: just pasting it now
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463205/
<well_laid_lawn> you need to add a line to /etc/init.d/rc.local I think it is called - not on a buntu box atm
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs:
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: anywhere in init.d ? i have cpu0 and cpu1 - which should i choose?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: they both get changed at the same time
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: there is a local file in init.d where you add that line
<well_laid_lawn> a file named local nicofs
<well_laid_lawn> *
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: sorry, my mistake - i meant that "rc.local" file... i  inserted the line right after the end of the comment...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: it needs to be on a line of its' own
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: ok, did that - what irritated my is that this line is about cpu1 whereas the script is about cpu0...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: if you do one the other cpu changes at he same time
<well_laid_lawn> can't just change one
<well_laid_lawn> I've tried and tried and...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: right... i saved the code you pastebined as "cpu-scaling.bash" on my desktop...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i need to make it executable, don't i?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: then right click, select properties and then the box making it executable
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: ok... that box isn't there...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: I forgot to mention selecting the permissions tab
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i figured that :-) still no box...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: mybe wrong owner?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: do it from terminal   chmod +x /path/to/cpu-scaling.bash
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: done
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: it told me my current speed...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: you haven't used the line you put in init.d 'cause you haven't rebooted - copy that line to terminal and put sudo in front
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: hmm... that makes sense... i actually do understand (to a certain extent) what i am doing here...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: ok. in that line i had to swap cpu1 for cpu0 in order for it to work - i then got a menu to choose from. but i chose 1GHz and after that it said current speed 1,66 ...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: what is it normally pls?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: supported are 1000, 1330 and 1660. and normally it's at 1660 all the time... which is annoying...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: it sounds like the chmod didn't work...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: I forgot you need to be using the   userspace   governor
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: it had an effect... before that i didn't have the menu... how do i do that...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors what is now available?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: "conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance"
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: cpufreqd has a conf file in /etc where you can set the default governor
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: and i should set that to userspace... all right...
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: then   sudo service cpufreqd restart   afaik
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i can't find a specifig default governor... there are only profiles with entries for "policy"... change them to userspace?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: one min
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: here there is a folder /etc/conf.d that has the cpufreq conf file in it that lets you select the governor
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: my cpufreqd.conf was in /etc/ ...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: it is a seperate file without the .conf at the end
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i don't have /etc/conf.d
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: then make sure the performance profiles use   userspace   as the governor
<well_laid_lawn> in cpufreqd.conf
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: done and service restarted...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: try the script
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: no change... refuses to go below 1,66GHz
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: look in /etc/default for a cpufreq file
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: CPUFREQ_GOV_MODULES="auto" --> CPUFREQ_GOV_MODULES="userspace" ?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: yep
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: changed that restarted service, no change...
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: should i reboot, just in case...?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: worth a shot
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i'm good at shooting...^^
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: hmm... menu's gone...
#xubuntu 2010-07-14
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: that'll be the line in init.d/rc.local
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: already there... just to be safe, i added that line for cpu1 and cpu0
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: for the script to work you need 3 things - cpufreqd running and using the userspace governor and the scaling_setspeed file to be writable by the user
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: another mistake by me... there was a typo...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: we all get those :]
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: yes - but only few manage to do that when using copy+paste...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: that's a new trick :]
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: menu's back - problem persists...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: check which governor is being used then
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: did you tell me how earlier on...?
<well_laid_lawn> <well_laid_lawn> nicofs: in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors what is now available?
<well_laid_lawn> try scaling_governor nicofs
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: ondemand in scaling_governor
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: then either change any profile with ondemand to userspace or look in /etc/default/cpufreq for another line setting the default governor
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: that's my cpufreq http://paste.ubuntu.com/463228/ and when i edited the profiles i set all of them to userspace - just to be shure...
<well_laid_lawn> k looking nicofs
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: line 6 needs to have userspace and line 13 should go back to auto
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: done&saved, restarted service - still the same...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: check the governor being used again pls
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: scaling_governor is userspace
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: in terminal try   echo 1000000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed && cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: 1666000
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: no errors about permission?
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: no, just that...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs:  try   ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/ | grep setspeed
<nicofs> " -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 4096 2010-07-14 01:24 scaling_setspeed "
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: can you paste the file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies ?
<nicofs> 1666000 1333000 1000000
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: if the governor is userspace and the setspeed file is writable it should work...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: unless your cpu doesn't support the speed being changed - some don't
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: prepare for the hated words... in windows it worked... like my 3G modem or my cardreader...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: sometimes ubuntu does things like not enabling certain features in the kernels they build - it could be that
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: but why should that be deactivated of all things? hmm... well considering that some things in xubuntu appear to be not thought through it might as well be deactivated...
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: I've gone through all I had to do here to use that script so it must be something you have there sorry
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: well never mind... thanks for you efforts anyway. in case someone else comes with that problem, i can pass some knowledge on. but for now i have to go to bed... cya
<well_laid_lawn> bye
<cablop> hello people, i want to install a minimal xubuntu, i don't need to install abiword and media players and wnothing like that that ame in the xubuntu-desktop package... but i don't want to end inside a desktop with no panel and tray... what must i install?
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<well_laid_lawn> and install xfce
<cablop> well, the problem is i had an already running system and want to switch from gnome to xfce4
<cablop> *i have
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<cablop> i did years ago, i installed xfce, then i ended inside a xubuntu with nothing else
<cablop> i didn't say i want to uninnstall the gnome
<cablop> but i think i can read the command and get the package list from there... anyway...
<well_laid_lawn> I don't understand what you want then
<cablop> well, that command won't work, it says sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, that will install office and media players then
<well_laid_lawn> just do install xfce then
<cablop> i just want to install a functional xfce4 environment to be able to open windows and copy paste things edit things in the server, and so on
<cablop> in the past when i installed xfce i ended inside a place with nothing but an empty background no panels and so on, i'm just willing to avoid that again :)
<well_laid_lawn> they would have been there just not configured
<cablop> maybe... i did that years ago
<cablop> even before 8.04
<cablop> maybe the package was not complete enough, wll i try what you say
<cablop> :)
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<cablop> what i want is to get rid of metacity and compiz and alike inside a virtual machine, dunno why, but that thing seems too slow regardless i have 3d acceleration and so on... then i decided to move to xfce4
<cablop> i know it is the GUI the one with the problem
<well_laid_lawn> might be lots of services running too - gnome has lots of them
<cablop> yes, but cause ubuntu "smartly" decided to remove a service manager i don't know how to get rid of many of them
<cablop> well_laid_lawn: thanks, it's installing now
<cablop> i'll go to buy some coffee or antything in the mean time
<cablop> hehe
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Vigo> Hello
<Vigo> Hello
<mmfb> Yet
<mmfb> Yep*
<Vigo> This is Xubuntu #channel
<mmfb> Awesome
<Vigo> Welcome to freedom and choice.
<mmfb> Is there a way to have separate wallpapers on my workspaces?
<mmfb> Vigo: haha, Thanks.
<mmfb> Feels good.
<Vigo> Yes, I was looking at that earlier.
<mmfb> How?
<Vigo> Ok first things first, I think gDesklets is what you are looking for as that Mac Like dock, but there are many like that.
<Vigo> Do you have the Software Center on that?
<mmfb> I've been following that "adesklets" tutorial link that you gave me.
<mmfb> I downloaded it from the Software Center and I rebooted, but nothing.
<Vigo> mmfb: That one looks old now, have you tried gDesklets yet?
<mmfb> No, let me look
<Vigo> Applications>Ubuntu Software Center?
<mmfb> Yeah... I got gDesklets in my Accessories tab now, but when I load it up I get a blank window called "gDesklets shell"
<Vigo> mmfb: good, sorta
<mmfb> And another called "gDesklets Installer". The installer is giving me those "floaters" to install
<mmfb> Floaters as in those icons that appear on the bottom.
<Vigo> mmfb: Also good.
<Vigo> mmfb: That is akin to a Control Panel for the desklets, in that you can add/remove what you want.
<mmfb> Tried installing weather 0.0.5 and it said bad download. Same with weatherforecast 0.2.2
<Vigo> mmfb: A quick IRC tip, type my name before the sentence or use tab to auto complete the /nick.
<mmfb> Vigo: You mean like this. Sorry, I forgot.
<Vigo> mmfb: I think you may be missing some dependencies there, do you know how to open Synaptic Package Manager?
<Vigo> mmfb: Yes.
<mmfb> Vigo: Got it open now.
<Vigo> mmfb: So this is like your first journey on a GNU/Linux/Debian system?
<mmfb> Vigo: I installed Volume and it installed, but then I closed the installer and tried reopening gDesklets and the installer never came up, just the shell for a couple seconds and then it dissappeared.
<mmfb> Vigo: I've been having this computer for a while, but I haven't messed with it much, besides trying to get certain games to work through Wine.
<Vigo> mmfb: Okee dokee, open Synaptic Package Manager.
<mmfb> Vigo: Done
<_Techie_> mmfb, welcome to the planet *nix, please keep your arms inside the vehicle at all times... we wish you good luck and hope you have a nice stay.
<mmfb> _Techie_ : Haha, thanks.
<Vigo> mmfb: Left Pane, look near bottom.
<Vigo> mmfb: See the Status button?
<mmfb> Vigo: Yes, sire.
<mmfb> sir*
<Vigo> mmfb: Tic that
<mmfb> Vigo: Got it.
<Vigo> mmfb: Now select Installed
<mmfb> Vigo: Done
<Vigo> mmfb: We are looking or you will be looking for gDesklets and Compiz to see if they are installed, there are many ways to do this, this is the GUI one.
<mmfb> Vigo: gDesklets is installed, but I don't see Compiz there.
<Vigo> mmfb: I am still searching the dependencies , I think you may need Compiz, let me make certain though...
<Vigo> mmfb: From what I see, it looks like it, see the Search area in Synaptics?
<mmfb> Vigo: Yep
<Vigo> mmfb: Type compiz, and search it
<mmfb> Vigo: In "All" correct?
<Vigo> mmfb: A word of warning here, this eye candy stuff will slow that computer down to a crawl , but it is Linux, so it can all be undone with a few lines of code or keystrokes.
<Vigo> mmfb: Yes, all
<Vigo> mmfb: or Not Installed
<mmfb> Vigo: Ah, well screw that. I just wanted it to be pretty, but if it'll slow this thing down then I'm good.
<mmfb> Vigo: Sorry, bro.
<Vigo> mmfb: Is all ok.
<mmfb> Vigo: How about that wallpaper thing, though?
<mmfb> Vigo: How would I be able to do that?
<Vigo> mmfb: I had to toss that caveat in there, that is the idea behind XFCE, to be lightweight and FAST.
<mmfb> Vigo: Yeah, and I need it with this old beast.
<Vigo> mmfb: There are a few ways, Trim that down or go even lighter,,,,
<mmfb> Vigo: I'm running 1.88GhZ Processor with 1Gb of RAM
<Vigo> mmfb: That is a monster killer compared to my test laptop.
<mmfb> Vigo: Haha. What you runnin' on that?
<Vigo> mmfb: I am running Crunch on a AMD 686, 512mb RAM. it still rocks sox.
<Vigo> mmfb: A customized Ubuntu/Debian
<Vigo> mmfb: It can be downloaded from Ubuntu Repos or Debian mirrors now.
<mmfb> Vigo: Wow... I think I saw a computer like that once. It was a picture on some hieroglyphics.
<mmfb> Vigo: lol
<Vigo> wheheheheh
<Vigo> mmfb: I lost the hammer and chisel, but it still works and it is a 1995 BIOS.
<mmfb> Vigo: Ouch!
<mmfb> Vigo: And you say it still kicks ass?
<mmfb> Vigo: I'm sure it was a beast, but people were too fascinated with their microwaves to pay attention.
<Vigo> mmfb: True that is, I been at this way too long, but I still learn every day, so is all good.
<Vigo> Did Compiz install?
<mmfb> Vigo: I didn't bother because I gave up the want for that app.
<mmfb> Vigo: Since it'll slow this thing down so much.
<mmfb> Vigo: Can you help me with that multiple wallpaper thing, though?
<Vigo> mmfb: That is wise, most people do not realize that all that eye candy can data can be quickly accessed with a web browser, gasp.
<mmfb> Vigo: You're avoiding the wallpaper thing, aren't you. lol
<Vigo> mmfb: here is the Gnome how to; http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<mmfb> Vigo: I've seen a couple threads with people talking about doing it on GNOME but would it be any different under xfce?
<Vigo> mmfb: I did it on PC-BSD and Debian XFCE and Lubuntu, have to locate that bookmark...
<Vigo> mmfb: I do recall AWN was one way,
<mmfb> Vigo: AWN?
<Vigo> mmfb: Avant Window Navigator
<Vigo> mmfb: http://www.zimbio.com/Avant+Window+Navigator/articles/6/How+get+different+wallpapers+each+workspace
<Vigo> mmfb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<Vigo> mmfb: May need to make a PPA for that, let me check though...
<mmfb> Vigo: You're thrown a lot at me at once, bro. lol
<mmfb> throwing**
<Vigo> mmfb: It is in the repos for this one.
<Vigo> mmfb: Close Synaptic
<Vigo> mmfb: Open Software Center.
<mmfb> Vigo: done
<Vigo> mmfb: In the Search type awn
<Vigo> mmfb: You will or should also see a docky
<mmfb> Vigo: Might you be on tomorrow at some time?
<Vigo> mmfb: Most likely, yes.
<mmfb> Vigo: Gettin' a bit tired and got work early tomorrow. I'll be back on around 6pm central standard time.
<Vigo> mmfb: Take a look at Lubuntu in your spare time, and Crunchbang
<Vigo> mmfb: I am CDT also. That should work out.
<mmfb> Wigo: Will do. See you tomorrow, brotha. Peace
<Vigo> mmfb: Cheers.
<sneakers> Is xubuntu really lighter than ubuntu?
<_Techie_> sneakers, some people say that Xubuntu has become as bloated as ubuntu, however i reckon its something you have to decide for yourself
<sneakers> is there a version of ubuntu that is lightweight?
<churl> Hello, is there an easy way to disable the screensaver while playing video (totem) full screen?
<gabel> hello noob question here - how to connect ipod touch with xubuntu - for rhythmbox etc... in regular ubuntu works fine
<gabel> i installed almost everything what i found in synaptic with "ipod"
<churl> hello there gabel
<gabel> hi
<gabel> churl, can you help me? :)
<churl> ever used floola?
<gabel> linux noob here... so no i didnt
<churl> what are you wanting to do, in basic terms, with your ipod?
<gabel> i want to listen music from ipod on rhythmbox like in ubuntu
<gabel> in LUBUNTU i instaled: gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse libgvfscommon0 ifuse libgpod-dev libgpod-common libimobiledevice-utils libimobiledevice0 libimobiledevice-dev libplist++1 libplist-utils python-plist libusb-1.0-0 libusb-1.0-0-dev libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd and it works... (i found this on google)
<Sysi> do you have rhythmbox installed? :)
<gabel> yes of course
<gabel> but when i connect ipod, nothing happend. i cant see device on "file browser" and no popup windows with something like "would you like to start rhythmbox" like in ubuntu
<Sysi> start rhythmbox and see?
<gabel> nothning
<gabel> i cant see my ipod in whole system
<Sysi> check plugins, there's something about ipods
<churl> sounds like you need to mount it
<Sysi> is it even possible to mount ipod?
<gabel> its not about plugins for players. xubuntu didnt see my ipod. nowhere
<Sysi> have you had it working in same machine but with different enviroment?
<Sysi> and same *buntu version
<Sysi> do your regular usb sticks work?
<gabel> yes. in regular ubuntu and in lubuntu when i installed packages as i wrote a minte before
<gabel> it was working 1 hour ago, before i install xubuntu :)
<Sysi> have you reinstalled entire system or just desktop?
<gabel> entire system
<Sysi> you wouldn't had to..
<gabel> i am looking for best distribudion for my eee... so ubuntu is slow, lubuntu "stupid" xubuntu is perfect
<churl> have you set your ipod to act like a hard drive in itunes?
<Sysi> install hal
<gabel> ?
<Sysi> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install hal
<churl> got a windows with itunes on it near by?
<gabel> churl, yes i have
<gabel> what with itunes?
<churl> there's a way to set it to (something along the lines of treating the ipod as a harddrive)
<gabel> well... i will look...
<churl> then, if settings willing, upon plug in Thunar will mount it like a usb device
<gabel> in itunes is nothing... :(
<churl> if it wasn't 2:15am here and if i hadnt been in bed for 3 hours already (as im typing this from bed lying down) i'd love to walk you through it
<gabel> is there a way how to find if xubuntu even see something connected when i plug ipod?
<gabel> maybe is some kind of "bad recognisation" ?
<churl> what does sudo mount -a tell you?
<gabel> nothing
<Sysi> lsusb
<churl> ever play with /etc/fstab?
<churl> nm
<gabel> one times...
<gabel> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 05ac:1299 Apple, Inc.
<gabel> lsusb...
<Sysi> if it's just about mounting, propably installing hal helps
<Sysi> do you have usb-stick or memory card to see if automount works?
<gabel> yes
<gabel> flash drive work fine
<churl> http://www.technipages.com/make-ipod-a-hard-drive.html  enable disk use is what you might want
<gabel> no no... i have newest itunes and there is nothnig. btw my ipod si ipod touch... so maybe nano works in other way
<churl> if all that is true, sounds like you've got some reading to do
<churl> good luck my friend
<Sysi> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gabel> thx... i will try
<Sysi> and sorry, i need to go to work
<gabel> k
<_Techie_> gabel, whats the problem?
<gabel> when i connect my ipod touch in xubuntu, nothing is happend. in ubuntu i can access to device, rhythmbox can play song from device... here nothing
<gabel> i installed everything i found in synaptic with signature "ipod"
<gabel> i search google for help, but useless... a hour ago in ubuntu and lubuntu was everything perfect :)
<n00b_2> hi
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<n00b_2> yeah
<n00b_2> um
<n00b_2> i've got a question
<n00b_2> I'm running xubuntu 10.4 on my computer
<n00b_2> and i'd like to use the resulution 1440 by 1050 on my crt
<n00b_2> how do i set this
<Sysi> have you checked settings → display? what graphics card do you have?
<n00b_2> the resolution isn't mentioned in this menu
<n00b_2> sorry for my english, its not my foreign language
<Sysi> you should maybe try local channel, this is generic ubuntu-question
<n00b_2> hm
<n00b_2> kay
<n00b_2> thx
<Sysi> np :)
<slow-motion> bye
<DrPoo> How can I access a remote location through ssh (like in ubuntu) in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DrPoo> I was hoping to use the gui
<charlie-tca> Hmmm
<DrPoo> as in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't actually know how Ubuntu does it, since I haven't tried it for three years in anything except Xubuntu
<DrPoo> basically it uses fish or sftp to access remote locations
<DrPoo> i think...
<Sysi> gigolo or filezilla?
<DrPoo> fireftp?
<Sysi> filezilla is in repositories, gigolo by default
<charlie-tca> !info fireftp
<ubottu> Package fireftp does not exist in lucid
<charlie-tca>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<shey> I have a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have a Dell Inspiron 600m, which confusingly enough, I cannot install Ubuntu, or any of the derivatives, (last one was Xubuntu, hence the reason for me being here..) It gets to about 76% Configuring or Cleaning up, then the laptop just dies. Windows and Debian both install with no problems at all, and hard disk tests do not show any critical errors on the surface of the disk.
<shey> I have also tried Mandriva, openSUSE, and Slack, and they all install just fine, and do not report any errors.
<shey> But U/X/K/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZubuntu will not.
<charlie-tca> dies as in shuts down? black screen? what exactly?
<shey> shuts down
<charlie-tca> Tried on both ac and battery?
<shey> and when I try to boot back up, its just a blinking cursur
<shey> yup, both a/c and battery
<shey> it Installed ONCE, and ran so slow. after that I have never been able to get it installed again.
<shey> I have also tried three different hard disks.
<shey> I have already searched google, and to my findings, everyone has been able to get the 600m to work with a basic install.
<shey> maybe this is a new bug?
<charlie-tca> I would suspect a hardware issue, if others with the same machine are not having this issue
<shey> I dont even know where to start looking.
<shey> I could try removing the wifi card, being as i think there is a known bug with some Broadcom chipsets.
<shey> its an ipw2200BG chipset.
<charlie-tca> Yes, that may work. This might be an overheating issue with the inspiron
<shey> which is Intel, but does intel use the Broadcomm chipset?
<charlie-tca> leaving the card out during the install will let it finish sooner
<shey> hmm
<shey> I might just have to stick with debian, and polish it up manually.
<charlie-tca> after the install, insert the card, and run updates
<shey> I could try that
<shey> be back in a bit. Ill send a report to the forums if this is the case.
<shey> diabled the wifi in the bios, install went just fine.
<shey> so yeah
<shey> 10.4 is buggy during install with the 2200BG wireless card.
<ssssss> Is it possible to find out by looking at the boot partition whether Ubuntu was installed or xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> ssssss: it is possible to look at Applications, about
<charlie-tca> If you have an Applications and places menus only, it is Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> If the desktop is blue, it is probably Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> If the desktop is purple or orange, it is Ubuntu
<Sysi> if you have both desktops it shouldn't matter really
<shey> enabled the card again after the install, it crashes during an update.grade
<shey> sooo
<shey> hm
<punkmexic> hola
#xubuntu 2010-07-15
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 under the XFCE desktop environment, attempting to use Altec BX1220 speakers, and when I plug them in, they light up and give feedback, but no sound comes from them.  Can anyone help me?
<TheSkeward> The speaker icon says "100% | 0.00 dB | Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)" when I mouse over it
<wowhead> hello i just upgraded my video card and now i can not log into xubuntu from grub
<wowhead> can anyone help me
<wowhead> i would like to get back into xubuntu my screen flashes and than nothing how can i fix thid
<wowhead> is anyone awake
<ridin> mmmm, you might wanna ask in #ubuntu
<wowhead> ill give a cookie if anyone can help me
<s_andy> hi, im getting an error when i try to log into  any non root sesion on my xubuntu box, it says i have some problem with the power manager and that i should contact my system admin. What should  I do?
<s_andy> btw, the problem, besides the error message, is that i just cant start a X session
<putaas> please somne help me
<psycho_oreos> we're not mind readers
<putaas> at gdm, only root is able to login, normal users can't, they get back to gdm...
<putaas> sorry
<putaas> im trying to see what the problem is but not eve xsession files are being created
<psycho_oreos> sounds like you didn't install xubuntu straight off, that is you installed xubuntu-desktop
<psycho_oreos> it could also be group rights issues
<putaas> i was getting an error a few minutes ago about the poweranager swettngs not being loaded
<putaas> a few times i have been able to login  but the seesssion looks weird, well,just, unconfigured
<putaas> shouldnt userA be in group userA
<putaas> ?
<arpad2> hello, good morning
<putaas> mornin
<arpad2> i restarted my pc
<arpad2> and since than it can boot only win7
<arpad2> last time it was running transmission on xubuntu
<putaas> xubuntu is starting too behave weird with me too
<arpad2> grub2 also disappeared
<putaas> everytime i reboot is a different thing missing or working different
<psycho_oreos> no I think the normal user should also be a member of other groups rather than being a group of its own
<psycho_oreos> are these from upgrades?
<putaas> yep
<putaas> i think i had installed originaly xubuntu 9
<arpad2> what i know is that during my installation i didnt install grub 2 the best way
<psycho_oreos> upgrades are never done cleanly imo, probably best to backup all personal data and do clean install
<putaas> nooooooooooooooooooo
<psycho_oreos> arpad2, was windows installed after xubuntu?
<arpad2> yes, indeed
<psycho_oreos> arpad2, that's the problem, windows tends to overwrite the MBR of the hard disk/SSD with its own boot loader
<arpad2> yes, but last night i didnt do any OS installation
<arpad2> only doing with regular programs
<arpad2> so i shall try booting with live cd?
<psycho_oreos> so you had xubuntu and windows working on dualboot with grub2 and all of the sudden, the last thing you did on computer was using transmission on xubuntu which somehow caused grub2 to disappear completely?
<arpad2> yes
<arpad2> i didnt switch pc overnight
<arpad2> switch off
<psycho_oreos> have you updated/upgraded any programs in the process?
<arpad2> not as far i can remember:)
<psycho_oreos> are the update/upgrades done automatically?
<arpad2> not
<arpad2> automatic is only the notification
<psycho_oreos> well I guess the only way is to recover grub2 as per usual
<arpad2> as shown at help.ubuntu.com?
<psycho_oreos> or however you did it in the first place :)
<slow-motion> hi
<nicofs> During boot i get the message "Unable to detect available WMID devices" - which slows down my boot. How can i remove that. [Running Acer Aspire One 532h, N270 1,66GHz, latest Xubuntu]
<nicofs> How can I speed up my boot process? I recently upgraded my netbook with an SSD - but i am still far away from these 10-second-boot promises i heard. [Running Xubuntu on Acer Aspire One 532h, N270@1,66GHz]
<TheSheep> nicofs: whoever made that promise, he lied
<Sysi> you don't need to repeat
<Sysi> are you counting login to that time?
<nicofs> TheSheep: even 20 second would be an improvement...
<nicofs> Sysi: i am not repeating... and i disabled login.
<Sysi> install bootchart
<nicofs> sysi: ok, will try...
<nicofs> sysi: i installed is... how do i use it? or is installing enough already?
<nicofs> sysi: *it
<Sysi> reboot and see /var/log/bootchart/
<nicofs> sysi: /var/log/bootchart is empty...
<Sysi> hrm
<Sysi> i have files there and i didn't remember it's installed
<gaussfrank> Hi,everbody
<D347H-C0D3> Hi gys... I just used debootrap for ubuntu 8.04 on my ubuntu 9.04(hosted on virtual box). When i tried installing xfce desktop on ubuntu 8.04 the folowing error came: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464024/
<gaussfrank> Can anyone tell me how to set the window color in xubuntu
<Sysi> gaussfrank: install/change theme, for many default themes it changes with gtk-theme
<gaussfrank> I want to change on my opinion
<Sysi> make own theme :P
<gaussfrank> Only want to change a white-color-window into a green-color-window
<gaussfrank> Oh,how can I do it easily?
<TheSheep> gaussfrank: you can use an existing theme as a base
<Sysi> oh wait, what do you mean by "window color"?
<TheSheep> gaussfrank: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<gaussfrank> For example
<gaussfrank> You can see white in Mousepad
<gaussfrank> Sorry for my ugly English.
<Sysi> D347H-C0D3: you could try to reinstall cups
<gaussfrank> I meant that the color background in a window or a dialog
<D347H-C0D3> Sysi: When i run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop that cups package is downloaded
<D347H-C0D3> Sysi: The error comes during installation
<Sysi> debootstrap can give odd problems..
<Sysi> gaussfrank: are you looking for something like gnome-color-chooser?
<gaussfrank> Maybe yes. I edited it in gnome easily. Or instead, edit some configure files.
<gaussfrank> For another example,we can change "web background" color in firefox.
<gaussfrank> I want to edit all window like firefox.
<gaussfrank> Is there any tool like this?
<gaussfrank> Oh,Sysi,not gnome-color-chooser
<gaussfrank> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=35548&mode=view/1.png
<gaussfrank> In gnome, we can edit color in there
<Sysi> afaik there isn't anything like that in xubuntu
<Sysi> but if you can save theme "created" like that, you can maybe use it
<gaussfrank> oh,but can i edit it by editing some configure file.
<Sysi> i think they are in gtk theme
<gaussfrank> I've found theme files in system. maybe /usr/share/**
<gaussfrank> Then there's a file named gtkrc
<Sysi> yeah, that's the gtk-theme
<gaussfrank> I don't know which one is what I want to edit
<gaussfrank> I don't know the one which I want to edit
<gaussfrank> There are many color settings in this file. I'd edited a one, but .............
<gaussfrank> Is there any official manual
<gaussfrank> If i get it, i can search for translations.
<gaussfrank> Sysi
<Sysi> search for "creating gtk-theme" or something
<gaussfrank> what does 'style "default"' mean
<gaussfrank> Is it?
<gaussfrank> If I search "creating gtk-theme' in Chinese, I found how to MFC and how to VC++ ......
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944189 no easy way gaussfrank
<gaussfrank> It's the most difficult way for me is to read English......So I translate it in Google Translation
<gaussfrank> I failed
<gaussfrank> I edited style "default"
<gaussfrank> but
<solotim> hello. my prime partition is shortage of space, so I moved my /home to another partition and created a symbolic links pointed to that. I wonder if I can do the same thing to other root directories. Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> solotim: try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<TheSheep> solotim: this will clean apt-get cache
<solotim> TheSheep: that's far from enough, I've tried.
<solotim> whatsoever, there are only 200M left in my prime partition
<TheSheep> you can move any directory in / to another partition and mount it in that place
<TheSheep> but that usually requires booting from a cd, so that the files are not in use while you move them
<TheSheep> it's common to have /var and /usr on separate partitions
<solotim> Yes, I thought the same way.  I've managed to mv /var to another partition.  But for /usr it is a little bit unsafe I feel
<solotim> since the binary file 'sudo' sits in /usr/bin, it seems we can't cp those kinds of special file.
<solotim> I get no cd driver. My solution is firstly cp the whole directory tree to another partition, and then mv, say /var, to /var_bk, and "sudo ln -s /media/sda5/var /var"
<solotim> hello, TheSheep, are you there?
<Sysi> you can boot from usb
<solotim> Sysi: I can't. LOL, this is a pretty old computer  Dell C600
<solotim> Thanks for the advice
<Sysi> i forgot 'maybe' :p
<bourke> hi, in xfce compiz seems to be putting shadows over my menu bars until I mouse over them. would anyone know how to disabl this?
<charlie-tca> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 20 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<knome> charlie-tca, one space too many? :)
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and the problem persists with various providers. I was able to co
<charlie-tca> knome: Oh! yeah, I guess so
<arpad2> hello everybody!
 * likemindead waves.
<arpad2> what does it mean if with fdisk -l command on live cd only one out of two HDD s is seen?
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and the problem persists with various providers. I was able to co
<charlie-tca> nicofs: your paragraph is too long. The last visible part reads "I was able to c "
<ridin> c food
<ridin> see? aaaa
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and i was able to connect before.
<slow-motion> re
<Facu> hola?
<Facu> alguien que hable español?
<charlie-tca> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arpad2> what does it mean if the BIOS cant detect the hard drive?
<Sysi> sounds like broken hard drive
<arpad2> end of the lifetime for that item?
<Sysi> can be
<arpad2> or can it be revitalised somehow?
<charlie-tca> could be the cable, too
<arpad2> so , to go with it to a service coold help..
<arpad2> unfortunately xubuntu was on that drive?(
<charlie-tca>  Xubuntu presentation in Ubuntu Developer Week at 19:00 UTC today in #ubuntu-classroom
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? it stopped working (i can't connect anymore)
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? it stopped working (i can't connect anymore)
<simar> Hi everyone.
<wowhead> i just upgraded my video card and i can not log into xubuntu the screen just flashes than goes blank could someone help me with this
<wowhead> can anyone help me with this
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nicofs> can anyone help me with my 3g modem? i can't connect anymore. i'm trying sakis 3g atm, but it doesn't work... neither does wvdial ("invalid dial command"). I need help. i need that connection to work 2morrow...
<slow-motion> n8
<nicofs> there is a program in my Software Menu in the category "Network" which i need to start from console - how can i find out how it is called? The name displayed in the menu is not the name of the package...
<Sysi> is there something like "about" in menubar (if any)?
<nicofs> "About Xfce"
<Sysi> in that window i mean
<nicofs> you mean the program i'm looking for? it won't start from the menu... i suppose it needs sudo - hence the console...
<ridin> what's the program called?
<ridin> ndiswrapper?
<nicofs> ridin: Mobile Partner
<ridin> .
<ridin> where did you get it
<ridin> ubuntu software center
<ridin> ?
<nicofs> ridin: http://www.acer.com/aspireone/support/files/connect.html - came with a shell script...
<nicofs> ridin: apparently, ubuntu doesn't provide anything that get's me connected to 3G
<totoro> nicofs: ftp://ftp.acer-euro.com/netbook/aspire_one_110/linux/application/huawei081126.sh.zip ?
<nicofs> totoro: yes, that...
<totoro> .zip, extract that
<totoro> and then double click the .sh file
<nicofs> totoro: i am not asking how to install it... i need to know, how to start the programm i installed from a terminal...
<totoro> type in macles
<totoro> just a guess
<nicofs> totoro: guess what my guess was...
<totoro> that i guessed wrong
<totoro> ??!?!?!?
<nicofs> totoro: yep. macles didn't work...
#xubuntu 2010-07-16
<totoro> i have no clue
<totoro> new to linux, also
<Sysi> do you have that scrip somewhere, see (or let me) what it does
<nicofs> sysi: use the link above...
<totoro> above the heaven in where hamburgers are only 99 cents
<Sysi> after i've fixed my firefox..
<nicofs> totoro: euro- or dollar-cents? becaus 0,99€ is enough for a hamburger^^
<sisd02> anybody know the history of the xfce mouse logo
<cosimo_> ok, hi
<cosimo_> so... i did a fresh install,using the x64 iso, since my pc has a AMDturion64. Everything is going well really, except for slow boot, and barely any splash image (xubuntu white logo) during it
<cosimo_> i did the following to fix that
<cosimo_> created /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash and added FRAMEBUFFER=yes
<cosimo_> now i get fast boot, no blackscreen with cursor, but the spash i get iss some pink/purple background with small "Ubuntu . . ." banner
<slow-motion> hi
<klip_> hi everyone, i am having problems install xubunto 10.04 on my macbook 5,1
<klip_> after i select the language and tell it to boot it hangs on a black screen
<klip_> forever
<klip_> is there something im missing?
<slow-motion> bbl
 * slow-motion juhu
<charlie-tca> juhu?
<knome> uhuj
<somedudeguy> hi
<somedudeguy> so i have a macbook-3,1 running mac os x 10.6, and a 60 gb external hard drive
<somedudeguy> i'm trying to install a bootable copy of lucid onto the external
<somedudeguy> (it's currently connected over firewire, but i could go over usb if need be)
<somedudeguy> it installed fine
<somedudeguy> but i can't get the mac os x boot loader to see the installed system, nor will it read the drive
<somedudeguy> has anyone seen this problem before or have experience with this?
<somedudeguy> ...okay
<schlaftier> woah... why do people always leave when you want to help them?
<Sysi> magical three minutes etc
<Sysi> time goes slowly when waiting
<charlie-tca> so... you were not just standing around waiting for them?
<charlie-tca> and complete with their answer, too?
 * charlie-tca thought it was just me... ;-)
<ploks> hi, I installed ubuntu server and then i installed xubuntu-desktop using the cd (i boot from cd and installed using the xubuntu GUI) the question is: after installing xubuntu-desktop over my  ubuntu server im i gonna keep the "server features" after the xubuntu installation?
<charlie-tca> ploks: If you do an install of xubuntu-desktop, it will keep most of the server features. If you do a fresh install from the cd, it will replace the server install.
<ploks> mmm... how to install from cd without fresh install?
<ploks> i tried: sudo apt-cdrom add
<ploks> and go to /media/apt then typed: aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<ploks> and nothing
<ploks> I tried searching google with no luck
<charlie-tca> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment from the cdrom or add the cdrom to it, then do sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> Then you should be able to install using sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ploks> I tried byt : couldnt find package xubuntu-desktop
<klip_> hey guys.. im trying to install xubuntu on my macbook 5,1 but everytime i try it goes to a dead screen after i select install or anything else...
<guest1> Can I make alt-tab and superkey-tab in compiz like in ubuntu?
<Sysi> if you have compiz, use compizconfigsettingsmanager (ccsm)
<Sysi> otherly not afaik
<guest1> i've installed it but i can't find that in there (maybe because i was workin')
<new___> hi all
<new___> usa server ?
<new___> or russia ?
<guest1> russia?
<new___> yes
<guest1> city?
<new___> vrn
<guest1> kursk
<new___> и тут русские ))
<guest1> russians even at englishspeakin' channel
<guest1> :)
<guest1> why xubuntu ? Me 'cause i use it at work
<new___> хз щас инсталю
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<new___> 66
<ridin> that's a cool language
<ridin> text looks so awesome
<guest1> #ubuntu-ru is open in right tab it's okay
<lynxje> hello, anybody able to help me out with the following: upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, sound doesn't work anymore, it still does work through wine (spotify), but not for example exaile nor vlc etc.
<lynxje> when i do a lspci i still see my sound card detected
<lynxje> i used alsamixer to put every important volume indicator to max
<lynxje> (both gnome alsamixer and cli)
<lynxje> hrm, treid to reconfigure alsa but that doesn't help either, anybody any suggestions on how to fix sound that stopped working after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<lynxje> wish the linux audio stack was a nice and tidy and well structured one, easily debugged etc, pfff
<mhall119> did you check teh volume level?
<mhall119> stupid question, I know, but some people had their volume muted after the upgrade
<mhall119> otherwise try installing the various pulse audio managers, and changing hardware profiles/settings
<Sysi> look pulseaudio settings in xfce4-mixer
<Aquina> hello! :-)
<slow-motion> n8
<Aquina> nite slow-motion!
#xubuntu 2010-07-17
<mranima> hello, how can I use the Linuxmint Menu on Xubuntu 10.04?
<mranima> is already install but I can't see it on the panel list?
<bigredradio> Since the most recent update my wireless drops frequently. I ran "watch iwconfig" and noticed that the IEEE and the Frequency kept changing. Anyone seen this?
<bigredradio> IEEE 802.11a then goes to IEEE 802.11abg
<bigredradio> Like it can't make up it's mind.
<bigredradio> s/it's/its/g
<pleia2> bigredradio: I can't say for sure, but sounds like a driver issue, do you know what wifi card you have?
<bigredradio> Looking it up now
<bigredradio> pleia2, NetXtreme BCM5732
<pleia2> I don't actually know a ton about wifi (thankfully my cards "just work") but hopefully once you have that info either someone else will know or it'll give you some info to search ubuntuforums.org with
<pleia2> ah, broadcom
<bigredradio> I have the proprietary driver loaded.
<bigredradio> Yeah.
 * pleia2 nods
<bigredradio> Worked fine in the past.
<bigredradio> (Better Question) I have noticed my wireless driver (driver=wl0 driverversion=5.60.48.36) is alternating between 802.11a and 802.11abg. The configuration from lshw shows  wireless=IEEE 802.11a. Can this be set manually to g rather than automatic?
<wowhead> hello
<wowhead> is anyone here awake
<wowhead> i need help getting into xubuntu and i can not get into it and i was wondering if anyone can help me
<_Techie_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wowhead> can anyone help me
<_Techie_> put your question forward, give us a bit of an idea about exectly where you are and we can see if we can
<Apple> Does anybody know how I can install Xubuntu under BTRFS?
<Apple> ;D
<nicofs> in my program menu there is an application i'd like to start from console - only i don't know how that application is called as the name given in the menu is not that of the application... how do i do this?
<Sysi> try 'apropos name'
<Sysi> or something other words you could hit it, apropos is search tool
<nicofs> is there any way to directly access what's in the menu, i.e. adding a "sudo" before the command...?
<Sysi> menu config is in /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<nicofs> oh dear... it points to some sort of *.directory... i think i might have to untangle how that works...
<nicofs> how do i search a file on my HD?
<nicofs> ok... i found out
<nicofs> i resign. another problem that's not meant to be solved...
<AnxiousNut> which display manager does does xubutnu use? is it also GDM?
<AnxiousNut> hello! this should be the easiest question to you!!
<AnxiousNut> Yes it does! found it on ubuntu forums! And i thought this would be faster! Thanks anyways :) bye
<maxtor> why hibernation is very slow
<maxtor> MS Windows does a better job. it just wakes blazing fast compared to the slow wake up of linux
<maxtor> wondering if there are hacks to increase the speed of linux hibernation wake up time
<slow-motion> hi
<maxtor> i'm apt-getting "hibernate" package. i hope that's smarter way of doing things
<maxtor> i'm connected?
<Niglop> how do i burn DVD files(audio and video ts) to disc, (NO NOT WRITE THEM, BURN..)
<ikonia> Niglop: you where told in #ubuntu - don't start in here too
<ikonia> Niglop: use the DVD software to burn as data
<Niglop> oh my god.. i already told you brasero doesnt burn video ts files
<Niglop> it burns iso
<ikonia> it will burn video fles
<Niglop> OK let me check shall i
<ikonia> gnome discussion is not in this channel
<Niglop> OH ..  what do you know
<Niglop> it doesnt let me
<Niglop> um im actually using xubuntu
<Niglop> who said anything about gnome?
<Niglop> BRASERO DOES NOT BURN VIDEO TS FILES
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> I'm doing it now
<Niglop> OH REALLY..
<Niglop> care to walk me through it
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> no
<Niglop> what?
<ikonia> "no I don't care to walk you through it"
<ikonia> it's as simple as dragging the folders you want to burn into the burn area and clicking burn
<Niglop> thanks for the support
<Niglop> there is no burn area on my screen.
<ikonia> please post a screen shot
<Niglop> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3918/screenshotic.png
<ikonia> click on the "create a project"
<ikonia> select the type of project you want to use
<Niglop> there is no "create a project"..?
<ikonia> yes there is - it lists the types of projects you can create under the heading "create a new project"
<Niglop> yes you didnt tell me which one to click
<ikonia> which ever one you want to use
<Niglop> i want to burn video ts files
<Niglop> no button for that..
<ikonia> yes, but when someone in #ubuntu tried to explain the differnce between burning as data files and burning for use in a DVD player you abused them
<Niglop> i already knew the difference
<ikonia> however, using common sense look at the video project, it actually says "create a video DVD"
<Niglop> and no i abused you for pointing out the obvious
<ikonia> in that case you'll know how to do it
<Niglop> i dont want to create a DVD i want to BURN one
<ikonia> you need to create a DVD to burn one
<ikonia> you're creating a new DVD project made out of files you already have
<Niglop> I ALREADY HAVE THE DVD..
<Niglop> HENCE VIDEO TS FILES
<Niglop> WHICH IM ASKING HOW TO BURN
<ikonia> yes, so you create a new DVD out of the files you have
<Niglop> yes
<ikonia> so you "create a video DVD"
<Niglop> i totally disagree, but im going to do what you say JUST INCASE i am wrong
<Niglop> ok now what
<ikonia> I'm not wasting any more time with you and your attitude
<ikonia> best of luck
<Niglop> i just told you im going to do what you say and then you have a mood swing..
<Niglop> thanks
<Niglop> im glad to see the linux community excelling
<Niglop> SO .. can anybody else help
<well_laid_lawn> you are kidding...
<Niglop> are you sure of that..?
<_Techie_> okay lets stop this now
 * gnomefreak doesnt see any problem or wrong on ikonia part to the info he gave you
<_Techie_> Niglop, whats the DVD?
<Niglop> are you asking me the name of the movie?
<Niglop> lol
<_Techie_> Niglop, answer the damn question
<Niglop> I WOULD IF I UNDERSTOOD IT
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Niglop> hence me asking  a question in return
<gnomefreak> more than likely it has write protection on it
<_Techie_> Niglop, what is the name of the movie you are copying
<Niglop> avatar
<_Techie_> Niglop, well lemme see, last time i check we dont support illegal activities... that includes piracy
<_Techie_> it is also against freenode terms
<Niglop> who said it was the one from the cinema?
<_Techie_> so please take your buiseness  elsewhere
<Niglop> my and my little brother created a play called avatar
<gnomefreak> we dont
<Niglop> ^
<gnomefreak> Niglop: than you should have a local copy of it and it will burn without issue
<Niglop> i do have a local copy
<Niglop> I DONT KNOW HOW TO BURN IT
<Niglop> obviously
<gnomefreak> Niglop: i suggest taking this to a different IRC server
<Niglop> yous keep pointing out WHAT i SHOULD do.. but not actually telling me how to do it
<gnomefreak> Niglop: stop with the caps. and everyone has told you how to do it but you fail to agree or listen
<well_laid_lawn> if it is a .ts then you need to make a .iso out of it
<Niglop> im obviously pissed off
<well_laid_lawn> like ikonia was trying to get you to do
<Niglop> nobody has told me how to do it
<ikonia> Niglop: create DVD project, drag the files in click burn - all done
<Niglop> they are just saying "burn it
<ikonia> Niglop: end of discussion
<gnomefreak> Niglop: than i suggest leavving and coming back when you calm down
<Niglop> clicking burn creates an iso
<Niglop> i dont want to create an iso
<Niglop> i want to burn video ts files
<ikonia> Niglop: look at the output file
<Niglop> IM looking
<ikonia> you want your output to be TS files
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Niglop> ?
<ikonia> you've not got the ts_audio files
<ikonia> is that what you are saying
<ikonia> you want to make them
<Niglop> no.. i already have them
<ikonia> you want to create the video_ts and audio files,
<knome> ikonia, no, he has .ts files he wants to burn to a dvd.
<knome> *+them
<ikonia> so create DVD project, drag to area, set output to DVD or iso file, click burn
<Niglop> when dragging it in: "Avatar" is not suitable for audio or video media.
<ikonia> Niglop: because it's copy projected
<Niglop> define copy projected
<ikonia> or is this the one your brother made ?
<knome> Niglop, protected
<Niglop> YEAH its the one my brother made
<ikonia> Niglop: movies you buy have protection on to stop them being copied
<ikonia> Niglop: you have to bypass it
<ikonia> Niglop: however if your brother made this movie then he'll know the copy protection he put on it and you can ask him to remove it
<gnomefreak> Niglop: it can not be burtned legally so it is the movie not your project. now please leave or stop this topic
<Niglop> he put it on accidently, he just told me he clicked a random option
<Niglop> he wants to know how to remove it
<ikonia> Niglop: ask him to remake the DVD without it
<gnomefreak> delete it like any other file/folder
<ikonia> Niglop: removing copy protection is illegal and we will not discuss it here
<Niglop> he said it took 9 hours to render on our slow intel celeron computer
<Niglop> he said he doesnt want to wait any longer
<ikonia> Niglop: that's not our problem, he should be more careful
<Niglop> he should
<knome> Niglop, we are not going to give you instructions how to remove a copy protection.
<gnomefreak> Niglop: now stop!
<ikonia> I guess we are done here
<ikonia> Niglop: you've got the info, good luck
<gnomefreak> we are
<knome> agreed
<Niglop> stop acting like the riaa is sitting in the chan spectating
<ikonia> Niglop: we are not, it's your brothers movie, he can remove the protection
<ikonia> sopt ?
<_Techie_> youll have to explain that for me aswell
<knome> "stop"
<_Techie_> lol
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> stop is correct
<knome> ...aaand he scores 10 points!
<ikonia> hed get a lot more help if he was honest
<knome> sure
<_Techie_> agreed
<knome> or actually trying to follow the instructions..
<gnomefreak> its the non-legal aspect
<dahaic> ikonia: tbh, I am pretty surprised you tried to help him with his attitude,
<ikonia> it's all sorted now
<arpad2> hello
<knome> !hi | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_Techie_> welcome arpad2
<arpad2> i tried to reinstall grub2, and the result is at the start i have now only grub with cursor
<arpad2> please, could smb help me with this
<luca_vento> ciao ho appena installato xubuntu sul mio vecchio portatile
<luca_vento> ma il video è 800 per 600
<luca_vento> come posso fare a portarlo alla risoluzione giusta
<luca_vento> 1024 per 768
<charlie-tca> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ramrod> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<charlie-tca> sorry, that's the one
<profus2> test
<profus2> can somebody help me out
<Sysi> out of IRC or something else?
<profus2> installed xubuntu, logged in, updated software and after newstart can not login anymore?
<profus2> pretty annoying :-(
<Sysi> where it's stopping?
<profus2> login screen is presented to me
<profus2> but my password is not accepted anymore
<Sysi> it says authentication failure?
<profus2> yes
<profus2> I did reboot the system several times and tried to login, but to no avail
<profus2> what can be done? reinstall?
<Besogon> profus2, may be you could log in in safe mode
<profus2> ?
<Besogon> and make new user
<profus2> how could that be done?
<Sysi> if you can get to root shell in failsafe mode you can change password
<Besogon> reboot and chose "safe mode" then you should use useradd command
<Sysi> hold shift while/before boot
<profus2> i have "dual boot" installation
<profus2> so first I see grub screen, telling me linux 2.6.32.23 generic or 2.6.32.21 generic
<profus2> and of cours the old xp
<profus2> default is the first one
<profus2> when choosing the first one an holding SHIFT there is no change in login screen as compared to before
<Sysi> shift is for getting menu, that's not visible by default if you don't have dualboot
<profus2> so what should I do: as a first time linuxer I have no clue
<profus2> what do you mean: "if you can get to root shell in failsaife mode, you can change passowrd"?
<profus2> password was functional before software update
<profus2> very strang
<profus2> e
<profus2> is this a known problem?
<Sysi> you don't have any failsafe option in boot menu?
<Besogon> may be PAM sistem broke. But i's very strange..
<Besogon> Stop. Which kernel did you use when update?
<Besogon> profus2,
<profus2> there is something calle recovery mode
<Besogon> yes
<profus2> @besogon: i have no clue
<Besogon> Did you tried to boot up from either kernels you have?
<profus2> I started the default, so I think 2.6.32.23
<profus2> yes
<profus2> I tried both kernels
<profus2> no difference in behaviour
<Besogon> So. Have you botted in safe mode (single user)?
<Besogon> I yes. Go to shell
<profus2> I tried "failsafe mode" but there is no difference - can not log in
<profus2> arrived at shell
<profus2> how should I proceed
<profus2> ?
<Besogon> Even in shell you can't assecc, can you?
<Sysi> is it $ or #-shell?
<Besogon> access
<profus2> the second
<profus2> one
<Besogon> command line in safe mode I meant
<profus2> i went to recovery mode and the to rootshell
<Besogon> ok
<profus2> root@nb2:#
<profus2> looks like this, without this funny sign
<Besogon> Lets try to modify your user
<profus2> i can not reproduce
<profus2> ok
<profus2> could you help me with the command=?
<profus2> as far as I understood, the user at installation is admin?
<Besogon> passwd login
<profus2> is this the command
<profus2> ?
<Besogon> yes
<Besogon> May be better passwd -u loginname
<Besogon> With it you may rewrite your password rewrite
<profus2> it says: password expiry information changed
<Besogon> OK reboot and login
<profus2> no clue, what this means
<profus2> i'll try
<profus2> no change
<profus2> I restarted, but not in recovery mode
<profus2> and entered the same passowrd
<Besogon> Press Ctrl+F1
<Besogon> then try to log in
<profus2> when
<Besogon> with your user
<Besogon> Don't reboot.
<Sysi> you can do same as before but type 'passwd <yourusername>'
<Besogon> But at this time he have to write current password
<profus2> Ctrl+F1 does not change anything
<Sysi> ctrl alt f1
<profus2> at rootshell I type in "password -u username
<Besogon> profus2, listen. can you connect to your user from the command line bing not in safe mode?
<profus2> ok, logged in at shell, how to proceed
<profus2> @besogon: ctrl alt f1 brought me to the shell, there i logged in
<profus2> what to do now?
<profus2> looks like the graphical user interface has a problem - right?
<Besogon> One thing I suggest you. If you are connected to internet you can update agai. May be It will change the situation
<profus2> now, i am at the shell
<Besogon> yes. and it's strange
<profus2> how to go back to a more graphical environment
<profus2> or should I do the update via shell and if so how?
<Besogon> ctrl+alt+F7
<Besogon> yes. via shell
<profus2> same problem
<profus2> if I go back to shell
<profus2> no login
<profus2> possible
<profus2> :-(
<Besogon> Firstly. how do you connect to internet? Do you use ethernet?
<profus2> yes, via router
<profus2> we are talking about notebook which is connected to the router
<profus2> through the router
<Besogon> type ifconfig
<Besogon> Connect to your router via a wire. It will be easyer
<profus2> ok, what would you like to check
<profus2> its connected via cable, not WLAN
<profus2> i can see its ip-adress
<profus2> in the local "network"
<Besogon> fine
<Besogon> you see "eth0" interface, don't you?
<profus2> yes
<Besogon> So try "sudo apt-get update"
<Besogon> then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Besogon> What's going on?
<profus2_> i was kicked out of the chat
<profus2_> or i lost the chat whatever, sorry
<profus2_> which means I did not / could not follow your reply *ashamed*
<Besogon> "sudo apt-get update"
<Besogon> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Besogon> Have you done that?
<profus2> password is not accepted
<profus2> :-(
<Sysi> sudo service gdm stop && sudo aptitude --purge reinstall gdm
<Besogon> he is right
<Besogon> but does service gdm exist now?
<zerothis> can firefox's resource use be reduced?
<Besogon> I'm using old system now
<Besogon> yes
<Besogon> zerothis, but. It's don't give you real advantage
<Sysi> zerothis: install adblock-plugin
<Besogon> look for it on site Aurora OS
<Sysi> if you need light browser, midori has adblock too, chromium is light too
<profus2> @Besogon: it asked me for password, which was not accepted
<profus2> so i logged out
<Sysi> websites just aren't lightweight anymore
<profus2> now, i can't log in anymore
<Besogon> profus2, Sysi said you what to do
<zerothis> already have adblock and noscript. its still straining my 128MB Pentium dinosaur
<profus2> when?
<Besogon> zerothis, to get really fast FF Firefox should be build using PGO
<Besogon> Like it's done for Windows
<Sysi> firefox can't be fast on 128MB, propably anything can't
<Besogon> zerothis, https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Building_with_Profile-Guided_Optimization
<Besogon> I very idle person and don't programmer at all and I accostumed to my slower FF
<Besogon> why don't they build FF with PGO for all Linux-users I don't know. Of cource it would be not so stable but much faster
<Sysi> FF is fast on my dual core and ssd :P
<Sysi> and fast enough on my netbook
<Besogon> May be you have only one such netbook as for my netbook it's false. My netbook's freezing for half a minute after start FF
<Sysi> it also works pretty well on my 701
<zerothis> sysi, lots of browsers are fast on this system, but they are non-graphical OR do not function with gmail
<profus2> last question: how can I remove xubuntu from my system?
<Besogon> )
<Besogon> profus2, Do you want remove only xubuntu -desktop or delete linux itself?
<profus2> with no logon to the system, looks like the whole thing is pretty worthless
<Besogon> Don't haste. be patient. To too hate it at first few mounth but that was 2 years ago
<profus2> login problem should be a kernel issue, so other desktop should be no solution
<Besogon> Go sleep and reinstall it tomorrow. But I suggest you ,as you are a novice, use to gnome or KDE environtment
<profus2> how do I reinstall ----> boot from CD and just overwrite it?
<Sysi> that
<profus2> do you know how much time I wasted with this baby?
<Besogon> yes. Just like you do it with windows
<Sysi> idk, i've wasted like 2 years
<profus2> lol
<Sysi> but i loved it from the first boot, i still hate xp so much..
<Besogon> bocouse windows is too different. And it requires time to accustom to philosofy and possibility of linux
<Besogon> Sysi, Didn't you try W7?
<Sysi> yeah, it's okay
<Sysi> but i don't have reason to use something less nice and paymentfull or warez
<profus2> I am used to Windows more then a decade, so it seems pretty easy to me
<Besogon> but I didn't. I'm not interested. (there is not nesessity for that)
<Besogon> Win7 costs too much for me either
<profus2> interestingly, the most promising feature of linux (one-click installation of all programms) killed my system
<Besogon> )
<Besogon> It never happened for me. But yes. sometime it happends
<Besogon> with somebody
<Sysi> i use command line always
<ridin> \ /
<Sysi> yum is best way to install software IMO, fedora just don't like my hardware very much
<Besogon> Sysi, What do you think about Suse?
<Sysi> not good for xfce-user
<Sysi> zypper and yast are pretty nice
<Sysi> i can use kde, but it takes hours to configure
<profus2> @sysi & Besongon: you wouldn't believe it - i did a replay of the hints you gave me and succeeded ---- yeah
<profus2> one question: how can I see data on the ntfs partion from within xubuntu?
<Sysi> btw, don't put @ in front of lines if you want to hilight, it propably don't hilight on many users
<Sysi> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<profus2> thank you very much for your help
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nikolam> this stupid thunar does not know about multitasking. while deleting file I can not browse until it finish it.
<kenasper> my titlebar at icons on it are missing from all my windows
<kenasper> and i can copy-paste to text boxes but most text boxes do not receive my typed text
<Sysi> alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<kenasper> thanks!
<rolandpish> Hi. I installed xubuntu lucid and I want to configure my wireless manually. I removed network manager and tried configuring net manually on /etc/network/interfaces (succeeded always in my ubuntu) but when I restart networking nothing happens. What is the net conf file in xubuntu?
<rolandpish> Oh, sorry for the noise. Stupid myself, forgot the "auto eth1". My bad.
#xubuntu 2010-07-18
<siddhion> hello. i am using xubuntu 10.04. i am able to select multiple items on the desktop but when i attempt to move them, only one gets moved. is there a fix?
<mikubuntu> how do i 'copy' web videos?  like to save a youtube to my hd?
<bazhang> download helper Firefox addon
<mikubuntu> seems to be a lot of addons that include the words 'download helper' anybody able to give me pointers on which might be most suitable?  i just want to be able to save occasional videos to my hd.
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<mikubuntu> bazhang: thx, i'll chk it out .. gtta restart now to enable it i guess
<Niglop> I did compiz --replace and now it's stuffed some things up, how can I undo it?
<Niglop> dw I fixed it
<leejongwook> xubuntu asia mirror ?
<well_laid_lawn> any ubuntu mirror does xubuntu as well
<leejongwook> well_laid_lawn: I mean iso image
<well_laid_lawn> apart from xubuntu.org I have no idea
<tophre> Hi all.  Is there a way to edit the bookmarks in Xubuntu?
<tophre> Anybody?
<slow-motion> hi
<Profus2> hi everybody
<Profus2> looking for a pdf-proggi for my newly installed xubuntu, meaning that I would like to create pdfs from any print dialogue
<Profus2> first line is missing, which said: i am looking for a pdf-proggi for my newly
<Profus2> any recommendation?
<knome> if it's the default installation, a postscript printe should exist by default
<schlaftier> Profus2: I think you can print to a PDF file out of the box... there should be an option "print to file" along with the printer list
<Profus2> ok, but this creates a *.ps file and I would like to create a pdf-File
<knome> Profus2, there's an option to output pdf
<Profus2> @knome: you are right, thank you - must have missed that
<knome> np
<Profus2> another question: how do I put thunderbird icon in the title bar?
<knome> title bar? do you mean the panel?
<Profus2> the one most above
<Profus2> could be panel
<knome> right click, click add new items, select launcher -> add, then fill in the fields and as the command, type "thunderbird" (without quotes)
<Profus2> in German it says: Leiste
<Profus2> @knome: there is no thunderbird icon
<knome> Profus2, look from "all icons"
<Profus2> looks like this is a launcher for more than one application
<knome> yes, you can add more applications or just one.
<knome> if you add more, you get a small arrow next to the icon
<knome> if you add one, then it's just a "normal" button/icon
<Profus2> can I put an app launcher serveral times or just once?
<knome> as many times as you like
<Profus2> ok, i removed all other apps, but there is no thunderbird icon
<Profus2> which makes it a useless thing imho
<knome> i'm not sure if i get you - did you look at the right side?
<Profus2> which right side?
<knome> right side of the panel
<Profus2> the symbol is a blue dot
<Profus2> I moved it from the right side to the left side of the panel
<knome> Profus2, so you mean you can't find the thunderbird icon from the icon dialog?
<Profus2> if I click the blue dot thunderbird starts, but I am setting desktop up for some other person
<Profus2> so if the thunderbird icon is not showing up, this is useless
<Profus2> "Icon diaolg"????
<Profus2> if I rightclick on "blue dot" and select "properties"
<knome> yes, just above "command" there's an icon
<Profus2> I see "configure quick launcher" dialog
<knome> is it the thunderbird icon?
<Profus2> no, its a blue dot with questionmark inside
<knome> then click it
<Profus2> that's it, thank you for your patience
<knome> no problem
<johan> How does one change gdm theme in xubuntu.
<johan> ?
<knome> johan, try googling gdm2setup
 * Psilocybin_Elf shrugs.
<johan> I don't see that the googling helps. There is no package called gdm2setup according to my package manager, and gdmsetup (as it recommends as replacement) do not have the feature of changing themes.
<knome> johan, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<johan> thx
<hideo1> Hello
<hideo1> I would like to understand how xubuntu mount devices. Would anybody help me? :
<hideo1> More specificly, when iPod is connected to my box, xubuntu mount it on /media/IPOD. I would like to know how xubuntu know the media name, IPOD.
<knome> hideo1, that's the device name
<hideo1> Is the device name from my iPod? Or it is defined somewhere under /etc
<hideo1> ?
<knome> it's the device name for your ipod
<hideo1> Thanks, knome. Do you know where the name is defined? I checked fstab but there is no entry for /media/IPOD.
<knome> hideo1, the name comes directly from your ipod. if you mount a fat usb stick, it will mount to /media/FAT_DISK_LABEL
<knome> hideo1, check the ipod manual or so - i've done this once, but it was with rockbox software on ipod and it's somewhat long time ago
<hideo1> Oh, I see.
<hideo1> Thank you so much, knome. :)
<knome> no problem
<knome> leaving for late lunch + grocery store now, see you later guys
<Kangarooo> alpha 2 iso not working. tryd 2 cds both crashed live version
<Kangarooo> live version loading crashed. didnt even loaded to live version
<profu2> how can user inferface in OpenOffice be changed from English to German - if at all?
<hideo1> Would anybody help me to resolve my mount issue? I, non root user, can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/disk via Gigoro. But I cannot access the mount point but root can access.
<hideo1> hideo@hideo-desktop:/media$ cd /media/disk
<hideo1> bash: cd: /media/disk: Permission denied
<hideo1> hideo@hideo-desktop:/media$ LANG=C ls -ld /media/disk
<hideo1> dr-------- 3 hideo hideo 88 Feb  2 10:45 /media/d
<IchGuckLive> hi i try to compile a programm on xubuntu  hardy but it says Python.h is not found
<eifa> hello i have a problem. my system 10.04 boots for any reason i have no idea why without swap support. i have a work around i can open terminal and do the following and it works:
<eifa> sudo swapoff -a
<eifa> sudo /sbin/mkswap /dev/sda5
<eifa> sudo swapon -a
<eifa> is there a file where i can enter this so it will be executed automatically when the system boots?
<Sysi> it sounds like you need to modify /etc/fstab
<eifa> ok let me open the file
<Kangarooo> how to reset mixer? i think ist alsa mixer.. just installed and made wrong configuration for sound
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2011-07-11
<Arthenik> alright, the problem seems to have been with unetbootin. it's installing just fine right now. thanks for steering me in the right direction, madnick. :)
<tiktalik> I'm getting freezes in video
<tiktalik> Like when I play videogames, the screen will freeze for 5-10 seconds
<tiktalik> Any clue what's wrong?
<orngjce223> Nope.
<orngjce223> ...Oh hi tiktalik fancy seeing you here
<tiktalik> ...Oh hi orngjce223, didn't see you in the userlist. Somebody in ubuntu attempted to help me, though.
<orngjce223> Oh, cool.
<orngjce223> Also Geekthras idles in #opensourcemusicians so meh
<Unit193> tiktalik: Wondering, what video card do you have? (Old?)
<tiktalik> Unit193, I'm waiting for a possible fix to finish downloading.
<moxyr> knome: sorry about the awaynick. Didn't know it was prefered to avoid
<moxyr> aatk: remember the 10 sec. delay between grub and init
<moxyr> if I add a echo statement at the end of the grub command list
<moxyr> then the delay is almost completely gone
<moxyr> how can a echo statement have such an influence?
 * moxyr doesn't like that behavior...
<thauriswulfa> hi guys, what knowledge should I possess to participate in xubuntu development, languages I current know includes, c/cpp,java
<aatk> hey moxyr, that's weird, has anything else changed?
<aatk> thauriswulfa: have you read through www.xubuntu.org/devel ? or asked in #xubuntu-devel ?
<thauriswulfa> asked in #xubuntu-devel still wating for answer
<moxyr> aatk: nope nothing else changed. With the echo ofcourse I get an echo message on screen, but nothing else changed
<aatk> that's odd
<moxyr> I'm also noticing when I have added the echo and when I don't have the delay
<moxyr> shutting down and reboot works as normal
<moxyr> with the delay I get thown back at login screen
<moxyr> but this is a known bug with xfce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/711571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "xfdesktop4 crashes on exit with xorg-server 1.10" [Low,Triaged]
<moxyr> But how the delay is related to the given bug is a complete mystery to me
<ryan_> hey anyone around
<ryan_> i could use some help with monitor stuff
<TheSheep> ryan_: you need to describe your problem
<TheSheep> ryan_: if anyone knows the solution, they will answer
<ryan_> yeah
<ryan_> i got two monitors
<ryan_> and want one desktop
<ryan_> but it just shows the same desktop on two monitors
<ryan_> not sure how to fix it
<TheSheep> does your graphic card support xrandr?
<ryan_> no clue, where would i look that up?
<TheSheep> open a terminal and type 'xrandr'
<TheSheep> if it displays a bunch of information about your modes and such, then it is supported
<ryan_> ye it does
<ryan_> do i need to go into xorg.conf?
<ryan_> ive been googling it but the solutions dont seem consistent to what i see in xorg.conf
<ryan_> so i dont want to break something
<TheSheep> you can do it all with xrandr
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<TheSheep> ryan_: start with point II
<ryan_> ok
<HackNewton> hi all
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ryan_> im sorry sheep guy maybe im stupid or something but i cant find where it tells you how to unify your desktop accross monitors
<TheSheep> ryan_: you make a virtual screen and then make different displays show different parts of the screen
<TheSheep> ryan_: point II.5.
<ryan_> yeah
<ryan_> whats the chmod number if you want to make a file read and writeable
<ryan_> its like 777 or something idk thats what it was on solaris
<ryan_> its so i can modify xorg.conf the way they said
<ryan_> thanks btw
<ryan_> hello?
<moxyr> 644 is rw-r--r--
<ryan_> so chmod rw-r--r-- ?
<moxyr> chmod 644 file-name
<ryan_> ah
<moxyr> this will make the file read and writeable by owner, readable by group and readable by anyone
<aatk> if you want read and write for everyone it's just 'chmod a+rw filename'
<aatk> which i guess is 666 if you really want the numbers
<moxyr> doesn't chmod a+rw reserve the execution setting, while 666 removes execution?
<aatk> Hmm, probably
<ryan_> its ok i got that part to work
<ryan_> but i still cant get it to listen to me after modifying xorg.conf like the manual the sheep gave me said to
<ryan_> not sure what i am doing wrong, i just wanted a continous desktop on two screens so i can look at two things at once on seperate sides
<aatk> have you restarted X?
<ryan_> how do i do such a thing
<ryan_> sorry im new to a lot of this
<ryan_> :P
<ryan_> or do i just reboot
<aatk> might as well reboot
<ryan_> kk
<ryan_> brb
<aatk> I hope he hasn't killed X when he turns it back on :/ I thought there was some nice easy way of setting up dual monitors these days?
<moxyr> I always do it with nvidia-settings. Just point and click to choose your setup...
<aatk> Moment of truth...
<ryan_> keeps giving me the same thing
<ryan_> not sure what i didnt do
<ryan_> i went into xorg.conf as root modified it the way the thing said and then tried to run the command and it keeps telling me xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1440x1440 (desired size 2880x900)
<aatk> Is there not just a box you can tick the display settings thing?
<ryan_> what
<ryan_> if there is i dont know where it is this is what i was told to do to make it so both my monitors function as one desktop not one desktop on 2 monitors
<aatk> I'm not at my computer so I can't check right now
<aatk> I think it's like Menu>Settings>Display Settings
<aatk> Or Menu>System>Display
<ryan_> well that didnt work either :(
<ryan_> goddamn it
<xubuntu_noob> Hi @ all
<moxyr> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ryan_> anyone modified xorg.conf before
<xubuntu_noob> great :)
<ryan_> has anyone
<ryan_> ?
<aatk> ryan_: yes, but I'm not at my computer
<xubuntu_noob> I'm just installing and saying hi.... but I might migrate 15 pc's from a Win domain to linux so I may be back soon
<moxyr> sorry ryan, dual screen / project stuff all happens with nvidia-settings here... have no idea how to pull that off in xorg.conf
<ryan_> im running ati
<ryan_> would gnome work better
<ryan_> i used to run xubuntu on my laptop before it broke
<moxyr> xubuntu_noob: I hope you'll enjoy the expierence
<xubuntu_noob> Thanks moxyr :) I hope my users will before all...!
<charlie-tca> xubuntu_noob: great!
<xubuntu_noob> Yeah, it's an exciting project.
<ryan_> it says in the guide i was given to write virtual and the screen size and i did that but obviously not in the right spot
<aatk> ryan_: you might be able to use xfconf. menu>settings>settings editor then there's a "display" option in there
<aatk> I'm sure that's how I've done it before
<aatk> anyway, i'm heading home, if you've not fixed it by the time I'm back I'll dig out a monitor and try it on my laptop
<ryan_> i did that
<ryan_> theres no extensions
<ryan_> just flipping it and stuff
<ryan_> oh
<ryan_> wait
<ryan_> i mean im in that
<ryan_> not sure what to change
<ryan_> i saw something that said primary that might be it
<ryan_> brb
<aatk> any luck>
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel at 19:00 UTC today. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 45 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Meeting now in #xubuntu-devel
<jtickle> Hey folks, I just installed xubuntu 11.04, and I can't seem to get my dual monitors to do anything but mirror
<jtickle> the Setting Manager > Display thing just doesn't have options for things like left-of or right-of
<jtickle> the settings in Settings Editor > displays look exactly right
<Sysi> use nvidia/ati-thingy or arandr
<Sysi> depending what drivers you have
<jtickle> well, if I do xrandr at the command line, all is well... I just prefer not to do that every time I log in
<jtickle> oh, arandr, is that different?
<Sysi> GUI for xrandr
<jtickle> this looks like a winner
<jtickle> thanks!
<Sysi> you can put the xrandr-script to Settings → sessions and startup → autostart
<jtickle> perfect, thanks Sysi
<Mandrew> hello is ubuntu netbook version running on the same kernal as the rest of *buntu distros?
<pleia2> xubuntu doesn't have a netbook version and the netbook version for ubuntu went away with 11.04
<Sysi> *xubuntu never was the netbook version
<Sysi> but about every buntu use the same kernel
<Mandrew> so the netbook version that ubuntu released didnt have a modified kernel?
<Sysi> no, what version you're talking about? number
<Sysi> problem with sound or wifi?
<Mandrew> no i dont have any problems with a OS just wondering about the kernel, cuz ive heard that it had a modified kernel
<Sysi> there are ubuntu-based distroes with modified kernel images but all ubuntu officials have quite the same
<Mandrew> ok so it was just a misunderstanding from my side then
<Sysi> I think I heard that rumour too, but it was some versions ago
<Mandrew> ok well thanks for the help
#xubuntu 2011-07-12
<xubuntu263> <3 Ubuntu <3 Xfce
<xubuntu263> only dislike the logo and the name xubuntu
<xubuntu263> Ah... installation complete, cya's ;)
<gregory_> sound?
<andrew__> can someone help me
<Sysi> pop a question and see is somebody has an ansver
<andrew__> how can i restore the bottom panel to defult in xubuntu 11.04 i removed a seporator that makes it move everything to the middle
<Sysi> add separator(s) to side that is near the edge of the screen or to both edges, set it to expand
<andrew__> Sysi, how do i set it to expand
<Sysi> right click on it → properties
<xubuntu-noob> Hi guys;
<xubuntu-noob> Do someone knows where I can find the Thunar configuration file ?
<Unit193> xubuntu-noob: The one at ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc ?
<xubuntu-noob> Thanks Unit193 it looks like it.
<xubuntu-noob> Still, it doesn't seem to store shortcuts on the left bar (for example).
<xubuntu-noob> It there another file for this ?
<xubuntu-noob> Oh wait I found the wiki.
<xubuntu-noob> I guess I'll get most info there.
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: Heya.
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: Go to a command line and do an ls -l and see who the owner is set on that file/directory.
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: If somehow you've messed up like I have in the past, root may be the owner and you can't write to it.
<xubuntu-noob> Oh hey CapTech thanks for helping but I think you misunderstood my query ;-)
<xubuntu-noob> "Doesn't seem to store shortcuts" was about the config file
<xubuntu-noob> I mean : I'm looking for the file that would let me define all shortcuts on the right bar.
<xubuntu-noob> For administrative purposes :)
<xubuntu-noob> (left bar)
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: NP.  I don't use any GUI file managers, so I don't suffer that issue.
<CapTech> CLI FTW!
<CapTech> LOL.
<xubuntu-noob> hehe ;-)
<xubuntu-noob> It's for my users though. Working on a 15-computers MS -> GNU migration.
<xubuntu-noob> But I should get weapons as powerful as GPO is... like config files :)
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: Hang on a sec, I wanna play with Thunar for a moment.
<xubuntu-noob> CapTech, :p
<well_laid_lawn> I've never been able to find thunars' shortcuts in a file nywhere so I guess they are hardcoded
<xubuntu-noob> well_laid_lawn, damn ! That's noobish...
<xubuntu-noob> ("would be")
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: I'm going to try something real quick and I'll let you know...
<xubuntu-noob> Yep thanks CapTech. I'm looking towards plugin btw... may be a solution.
<xubuntu-noob> (its not, all plugins are purely user oriented)
<CapTech> DOH!
<CapTech> I found it.
<CapTech> xubuntu-noob: I found it.
<xubuntu-noob> Really ?
<xubuntu-noob> ?
<CapTech> cat .gtk-bookmarks <-- I think that's what you are looking for.
<CapTech> ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<xubuntu-noob> Doh !!
<xubuntu-noob> Nice !
<CapTech> Sorry, I had to do some testing first.
<CapTech> LOL.
<CapTech> grep is your best friend.
<xubuntu-noob> Oh... I see the method.
<CapTech> Just remember, that grep SOMETHING * and grep SOMETHING .* are two different beasts.
<CapTech> :)
<CapTech> Does that answer your question?
<xubuntu-noob> I think it does ! It also creates new ones but not for now :P
<CapTech> ???
<CapTech> I don't understand what you mean by that.
<Unit193> xubuntu-noob: I would love to know how you plan to lockdown the computers (that is if you plan to)
<xubuntu-noob> (like : "Oh, so in facts most applications will share files, like this 'gtk-bookmarks', which, I guess, is made to be used at various places)
<xubuntu-noob> Unit193, what kind of lockdown ?
<Charybdis> I gotcha.
<Unit193> Do you plan to do any type?
<xubuntu-noob> Not really.
<xubuntu-noob> Atm my users are users on windows... they can change most settings.
<xubuntu-noob> It's gonna be the same. They'll not be sudoers, thats all I guess.
<Unit193> Cool.
<xubot> xubuntu?
<xubot> where are U?
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<xubot> uh Uh?
<xubot> Wuld U Dunce wuth mu?
<xubot> uhBuhh Buh?
<gregory_> anyone aware of a version of visual studio 2005 that is  compatible for use in xubuntu x11 xfc?
<orngjce223> Visual Studio is windows only :( you could /see/ if it runs with Wine and/or Mono, but I seriously doubt it.
<orngjce223> You may want to ask #ubuntu though
<orngjce223> They might have an alternative proram
<TheSheep> gregory_: try mono
<TheSheep> gregory_: and monodevelop
<TheSheep> gregory_: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<TheSheep> gregory_: (of course, better download them from the repositories)
<vooze> Anyone have experience with docky? I cant seem to add the launcher to terminal just right, into the dock.. i can add it fine, but it just opens a new window each time.. Not like other programs in docky.. anyone have an idea what could cause this?
<Sysi> it happens with every dock-ish application, something with the xfce4-terminal, you could try some other terminal
<Sysi> (xfce-terminal also runs every window in same process, it's just weird, other terminals can be too)
<vooze> Sysi: thanks for your answer! so i just go for gnome-terminal or?
<Sysi> if you like it, I guess it wouldn't be easy to change xfce4-terminal
<vooze> Sysi: just using somthing called ROXTerm now.. its pretty nice
<vooze> with tabs etcs.
<GridCube> !info numptyphysics
<ubottu> numptyphysics (source: numptyphysics): crayon based physics puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2+svn156-1 (natty), package size 282 kB, installed size 588 kB
<GridCube> ubottu, you the man
<ubottu> GridCube: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> you can /msg her too
<fabio> hi from madrid
<fabio> have an strategic question, i dont like unity neither gnome3, can i continue using xfce without canonical intrusement?
<charlie-tca> You can use gnome 3 and xfce without canonical intrusement, if you don't use an Ubuntu dirivative
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is an official dirivative of Ubuntu, thus, Canonical will always play a role.
<Sysi> but they're not really interested about xfce
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, changes made in Ubuntu do affect Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, UbuntuStudio, Mythbuntu
<charlie-tca> There are many distributions out there that Canonical has no part of, we just aren't one of those
<Sysi> he wants to say that xubuntu shouldn't change too much, like gnome did, and canonical isn't really gonna fork it
<charlie-tca> I can't say such a thing, too many changes have affected Xubuntu
<Sysi> but there's hope
<fabio> yea thanks guys
<fabio> i feel the same
<fabio> im a 5 year gnome ubuntu user
<fabio> but i think i can run any gnome app here in xfce
<fabio> im installing debian too
<fabio> so tired of 3d animations an so
<fabio> only use gnome-terminal and firefox
<Sysi> gnome3 actually feels handy, as long as you've installed the extension for alt-tab and don't use workspaces
<Sysi> unity has overdone the menu-thingy and isn't really good on any gpu but I guess the 2d is okay
<fabio> im looking the load average with ubuntu and terminals is 1
<fabio> on a i3 laptop
<fabio> in ubuntu is 0.2
<Sysi> you lost X in other line?
<fabio> ?
<fabio> the pc goes well
<fabio> no IOs
<CppIsWeird> whats the best ssh tunneling gui for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<charlie-tca> If it works in Ubuntu, it should work. I don't know of any, myself
#xubuntu 2011-07-13
<sandra_> Hello everyone :-)
<sandra_> Hope everyone here is having a G'day or G'night.
<Charybdis> Hi, sandra_.
<sandra_> Charybdis: Hello
<sandra_> I was wondering if anyone here would please tell me if I can add the Linuxmint menu to Xubuntu ?
<Charybdis> That's a good question.
<Charybdis> Are you talking about the kde menu from mint?
<Charybdis> Or a xfce menu?
<sandra_> Hopefully there is a good answer to go along with that good question lol
<sandra_> Well I'm  referring to Linuxmint11 gnome menu.
<Charybdis> Probably not, since it's Gnome and you are using xfce.
<sandra_> Yes but Linuxmint has a LMDebian edition.
<Charybdis> Is the menu the same?
 * Charybdis has used CentOS, CollegeLinux, Debian, Fedora Core, Mandrake, OpenSuSE, PCLinuxOS, RedHat, Slackware, Slamd64, SuSE and Ubuntu distributions.  I currently run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS as my primary Operating System.
<Charybdis> I've not tried Mint yet.
<sandra_> Mint is a wonderful distro
 * Charybdis says that the absolute best GUI/Desktop or distro in the world... is the one that fits *YOUR* needs.  :)
<pleia2> a lot of things are possible in linux, but I doubt it would be easy or maintainable
<sandra_> But I find that Xubuntu runs extremely well on my laptop.
<pleia2> (but I'm not familiar with mint or gnome either)
<pleia2> is there a particular functionality from the menu that you're looking to get in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I would guess if the menu is 100% freedesktop.org compatible, it would be possible
<charlie-tca> at least in Xubuntu 11.04
<charlie-tca> anything less than 11.04, no way
 * charlie-tca has no idea what menu system mint uses
<sandra_> I don't care for gnome 3 I find it confusing counter productive and enjoy the flexiability of Xfce perhaps it can fill the gap that gnome 2 has left behind.
<charlie-tca> What about pleia2
<charlie-tca> What about pleia2's question? Is there something missing in the current menu?
<Charybdis> Gnome3 has completely ruined me on Gnome.  But, I won't go into a flame war.
<charlie-tca> hm, doesn't seem to be
<Unit193> I think Mint made their own menu
<djwhisper> Hello
<lighta> hi
<sandra_> Hello everyone
<sandra_> I hope everyones day is either starting or ending on a good note
<sandra_> This is my 1st time using Xubuntu and I would like to know if there is any way to add 2 items ? 1. Linuxmint menu and 2.Compiz ?
<orngjce223> Try #xfce first and /maybe/ #ubuntu second, but it's late on a weekday night and I know of nobody directly that can answer your question authoritatively.
<Unit193> sandra_: The linux mint menu is a Mint only thing (unless you really want to add a repo) And I don't remember how well Compiz works in Xubuntu (emerald doesn't work in 11.04)
<Unit193> I have never tested it, but if you REALLY want it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-linux-mint-main-menu-mintmenu.html
<sandra_> Thanks the reason I wanted to add LM menu is because there is LMXfce edition and thought if that edition of Xfce could use LM menu perhaps Xubuntu could too.
<sandra_> and yes compiz for the eye candy effects .
<sandra_> Unit193, Thank you so much I will read it :-)
<Unit193> sandra_: It says it's not built for Natty (I'm guessing that's what you are using, correct?), but as you can see here, it is https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8?field.series_filter=natty
<sandra_> Unit193, I am using Xubuntu 11.04 so I would say it's based on Natty. Excuse my ignorance on this point I'm new to Linux and Linuxmint.
<sandra_> Unit193, Would you happen to know if Compiz 0.8.6 would work on Xubuntu ?
<sandra_> I know others have downgraded to that version on Ubuntu Natty.
<Unit193> I'm sorry, I don't remember how Xubuntu stands on Compiz
<sandra_> Unit193, Thank you kindly for your help. I figure if I blow anything up I can just reload Xubuntu.
<Unit193> sandra_: From what it looks like, Compiz should work
<Unit193> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sandra_> ubottu, Thank you very much :-)
<ubottu> sandra_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu-noob> hey !
<xubuntu-noob> how do I make the bottom bar appear constantly ?
<xubuntu-noob> right now, as default setting, it always hides
<TheSheep> xubuntu-noob: you disable the checkbox next to "Automatically show and hide the panel" in its preferences
<xubuntu-noob> wow.... I don't know how I had not found this.
<xubuntu-noob> Thanks TheSheep !
<TheSheep> it's easy to skip because it's such a long text
<TheSheep> so it doesn't scan
<xubuntu-noob> hehe yeah :P
<xubuntu-noob> Now something else : my mounted CIFS devices don't show automatically on Desktop
<xubuntu-noob> How can I activate that behaviour ?
 * TheSheep doesn't know
<aatk> xubuntu-noob: have you looked in  settings>settings manager>desktop, I think there's a behaviour tab that has some options for that type of stuff
<aatk> you might be able to select something there, failing that, can you not create a shortcut to the device from within the filemanager or similar?
<xubuntu-noob> aatk, I just searched the whole settings tab and found nothing :/
<charlie-tca> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 6 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<vaalir> would kdropbox work with xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Why wouldn't you use "dropbox" instead?
<vaalir> tried installing dropbox with ninite installer, but it failed
<vaalir> ninite isnt complete yet, but dropbox shows in my applications. wait until ninite completes and try it?
<charlie-tca> I just used http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall to install it
<vaalir> weird, since it says it failed.
<charlie-tca> I don't need nautilus or konqi or anything else
<charlie-tca> It works with thunar
<charlie-tca> I don't know what ninite is, but maybe it just doesn't work right
 * charlie-tca thinks it is always best to let things complete before deciding if they work or not
<orngjce223> ninite is a scripted installer, I think
<vaalir> its a lazy mans tool! :D
<vaalir> http://ninite.com/linux/
<vaalir> yeah, ill let it complete and take it from there
<charlie-tca> lazy mans tool == broken installations most times
<orngjce223> I get the same thing done by maintaining a script with apt-get [packages I like].
<orngjce223> Simpler and much much less prone to breakage.
<vaalir> that wasnt a dumb idea! making a script with everything i need
<charlie-tca> sounds like one of those things you get to go to them and ask about too
<vaalir> would just be full og sudo apt-get lines, right?
<charlie-tca> !info ninite
<ubottu> Package ninite does not exist in natty
<vaalir> if it doesnt work, ill browse the dropbox forums :) but this script stuff, hard to make?
<charlie-tca> Whatever it is, it is unsupported here
<vaalir> seems like it works, lucky this time i guess :)
<orngjce223> vaalir: p. much.
<vaalir> but could you link me a good webpage with a tutorial for making a script like orngjce223 talked about?
<vaalir> im a complete boob when it comes to linuz
<vaalir> x
<charlie-tca> I can't, no. Maybe orngjce223 can, since he has it
<orngjce223> The correct pronoun is female. :v
<charlie-tca> I can't, no. Maybe orngjce223 can, since she has it
<orngjce223> How 'bout I pastebin the first several lines and you just substitute in what you want?
<charlie-tca> I apologize, it is just hard to tell on this
<orngjce223> No problem
 * pleia2 is a fan of the singular they :)
<vaalir> we can try that orngjce223 ;) thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the reminder, pleia2
 * charlie-tca really dislikes the s/h/e thing seen at times
<orngjce223> 's fine
<orngjce223> The English language is biased towards male assumptions anyway
<orngjce223> I won't complain.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, true
<orngjce223> I have friends that require the pronouns "te", "ter", and "tim". It's almost amusing.
<orngjce223> But look at me yakking, I should dig out that script
<vaalir> take your time :D i've got no rush
<charlie-tca> vaalir: normally, we try to help as much as possible. However, some of those automated script things are downright dangerous when you run them.
<vaalir> ok, understood! might give you something you dont have control over i guess. i assumed this one was safe, since it was a news-post on lifehacker
<orngjce223> give me moments
<orngjce223> I've just gotta add some comments and it should be ready soon
 * vaalir gives orngjce223 moments
<Sysi> there really is something simpler than installing .deb? (exept .rpm with yum, wish apt had localinstall)
<orngjce223> http://pastebin.com/3ERT3yFr
<vaalir> many thanks! i will take a look at it and see what i can make of it <3
<vaalir> ok, so i just have to make a file name install.sh and use those types of commands?
<orngjce223> Well
<orngjce223> The # are comments, so you can literally copy this entire file to install.sh and edit from there
<orngjce223> Obviously you'll need to change the package selection, and check that the package names are correct
<orngjce223> But the Wait
<orngjce223> Wait
<orngjce223> Okay it should be #!/bin/sh
<orngjce223> I am silly
<orngjce223> :v
<orngjce223> But yeah that's the only /required/ line, the #!/bin/sh at the beginning
<orngjce223> After that you can technically do what you like
<orngjce223> I just structure the file so it's easy to read and modify.
<orngjce223> also the python-software-properties is only there to make apt-add-repository exist
<orngjce223> If you don't need it, you don't need to bother installing it either.
<vaalir> ok, yes i think i understand. i will just add what i know works and need
<orngjce223> Well, you'll probably want to remove the lowlatency kernel reference
<orngjce223> 95% of people don't need it
<orngjce223> only useful in serious audio processing etc.
<vaalir> but for adding lines in the repository? like installing XBMC, i usually have to add some lines to the repository
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> That's what apt-add-repository is
<orngjce223> Also you'll have to apt-key afterwards
<orngjce223> I'll find you the instructions
<orngjce223> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1047353.html
<orngjce223> They should have similar instructions on the XBMC website
<vaalir> guess they would, now i have something to start with at least :D thank you very much, a script seems VERY nice to have lying around
<orngjce223> Awesome
<orngjce223> You're welcome
<vaalir> now for another question, and pardon for asking so much at once.. but i can't seem to connect to my windows desktop. it tells me it failed to retrieve  share list from server
<orngjce223> Hmm, that's probably a SMB/Samba interaction problem, but I'm not familiar with that subsystem so I can't tell you much about it
<vaalir> i will consult the oracle then.
<orngjce223> You might try #ubuntu, this is not an xubuntu specific problem
<vaalir> well, since k\x\buntu is basiccly the same thing, i should most of the time direct my questions there?
<charlie-tca> I would ask here first, there is less traffic and you often get answered sooner
<charlie-tca> but it is personal choice :)
<charlie-tca> sometimes you wait a lot longer here, too
<vaalir> thanks :D
<orngjce223> Well, I am not the normal IRC idler, I actually try to answer questions, tho' mostly my answers consist of "someone at ___ could help you better"
<orngjce223> But I /do/ try to get back as soon as possible
<vaalir> getting directed to somewhere else usually is a good solution, if its a place with people who knows their stuff really good :D
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<orngjce223> But maybe that's just my personality
<Derpadong> hm.
<vooze> Hey guys.. I use docky and Xubuntu 11.04.. but i want to add the "applications menu" to my dock.. how can i do this?
<orngjce223> I honestly have no idea. You could ask #xfce ?
<vooze> Ah guess i will do that, just hoping someone in here, had been in the same situation ;)
<charlie-tca> vooze: please do not post to more than one channel at a time
<charlie-tca> oh, sorry, I guess you did not do that
<Sysi> docky is the *really* simple dock?
<charlie-tca> applications menu is a panel applet, I don't know that it can go into the "docky"
<Sysi> you could try AWN, it's simple with that (except it gives you menu with gnome-settings stuff but you can deal with it)
<vooze> Hehe.. i just want to allmost remove the panel and just use dock.. i only use panel (thats hidden) for wifi, and system messages)
<Sysi> systray (notification area) is aso easy on AWN
<Sysi> *also
<Sysi> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~bzr822-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 318 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<vooze> hmm. i just really like docky.. it runs sooo smooth
<Sysi> any dock should
<vooze> well cairo was a big "too heavy" I think.. thats why i choose docky
<charlie-tca> vooze: what about using the right-click on the desktop for the menus?
<charlie-tca> It doesn't have to be a menu button at all
<Sysi> AWN isn't nearly as complicated as cairo, it ran well on weaker machine too
<vooze> charlie-tca: yeah i guess that would do, but i still would like the other solution also ;)
<looonger> hi
<looonger> does xubuntu depend much on gnome libs?
<beardygnome> not too much, i don't think
<charlie-tca> As much as it needs to make it work
<beardygnome> less and less as time goes by
<Thermi> gn8
<looonger> it used to be very gnome-dependant
<beardygnome> a lot of work has been done to remove gnome libs where possible
<Zergreth> hello everybody
<Zergreth> linux newcomer here, and i just wanted to ask if xubuntu is a good choice for a stone aged laptop (mobility amd 64 3000+ running at 800 mhz, 512mb ram)
<beardygnome> xubuntu should work ok on that hardware
<Zergreth> the question is, would it work well?
<Zergreth> i also thought about getting lubuntu instead, but i'm not sure
<beardygnome> but it depends what you want to do with the laptop
<Zergreth> not much
<Zergreth> get familiar with linux first
<Zergreth> got the laptop from my neighbor and i'd like to use it as a backup computer in case mine goes down the wooloo
<Zergreth> just for basic internet access, listening to music maybe, and some office stuff
<beardygnome> i believe that lubuntu is more lightweight than xubuntu
<Zergreth> i heard it is, aye
<beardygnome> but xubuntu is a more mature distribution, so would be perhaps more familiar to you
<Zergreth> okay
<Zergreth> well, i can always try both i guess
<beardygnome> that said, lubuntu is moving pretty fast atm and i've not looked at it in a while
<Zergreth> i'll go with xubuntu first, and if that works well, i'll stick with it ;p
<Zergreth> alright, thanks
<Unit193> Lubuntu is looking sweet(!) in 11.04! And looking even better for 11.10!
<beardygnome> no problem - hope it all goes well for you, whichever distro you choose
<Zergreth> i wouldn't mind a second opinion. which would you choose, Unit193?
<Unit193> Zergreth: It's all personal choice, I can't exactly tell you what you should pick. I would try both and see what you like, but I might think LXDE would do just a little better
<Zergreth> alrighty, thanks
<Unit193> I love both Lubuntu and Xubuntu, but Lubuneu is more lightweight while Xubuntu is easier to configure
<Zergreth> oh coincidence. the lubuntu screenshots page features one where blender's short "Sintel" can be seen. i'm in love with that
<beardygnome> i would expect better performance from lubuntu
<Zergreth> well, i'm quite good with computers in general, i've been coding for several years and will begin studying computer science this year. i hope i won't be having lots of trouble with linux :)
<beardygnome> but the trade-off might be a desktop that's not quite as you want it
<Zergreth> when you say xubuntu is easier to configure, do you mean lubuntu is hard even for people used to linux, or hard for people not used to it?
<Zergreth> beardygnome, the screenshots show a generic wallpaper, a taskbar-like thingy and some windows floating around. what else do i need? :p
<beardygnome> do you want the ability to connect to network shares?
<beardygnome> for example
<Zergreth> uhm
<Zergreth> what do you mean by "network shares"?
<Zergreth> sorry, language barrier; i'm german :)
<charlie-tca> NFS, windows files, etc
<beardygnome> do you want to be able to get files from another server or computer that is connected to your network?
<Zergreth> i don't necessarily need that, nope
<beardygnome> xubuntu is able to do that, i don't think that lubuntu can
<Zergreth> i don't think i care, so that's alright
<Zergreth> any other notable differences?
<beardygnome> not that i can think of, but i haven't used lubuntu in a while
<Zergreth> okay
<Zergreth> well, i'll just give it a try, and if i'm not happy with it, i'll try xubuntu as well :)
<beardygnome> i think you have to configure lubuntu by changing configuration files a lot
<beardygnome> xubuntu has a lot more gui-based configuration
<Zergreth> i really don't mind config files
<beardygnome> you might learn more from that anyway
<Zergreth> even on windows i prefer them over guis, and i use the command line to do many common tasks
<beardygnome> sounds like you'll do weel with linux then :-)
<beardygnome> *well
<Unit193> Lubuntu has lxappearance, but else it's an xml file
<Unit193> Lubuntu does support shares, but not as easy as it is in Xubuntu
<Zergreth> it really doesn't sound like i'll be having many problems with it
<Zergreth> alright, thanks guys. i gotta go; bye!
<Unit193> Adios!
<rynx>  /join #documentfoundation
<charlie-tca> rynx: no space in front of /
<rynx> Ah, jeez; thanks
<charlie-tca> blame the keyboard, it might add spaces at the wrong times
#xubuntu 2011-07-14
<eonfifty> I just upgraded (through update manager) from 10.04 to 10.10 and immediately to 11.04, and now all my windows lost their borders (the minimize, restore and close buttons are gone.)
<eonfifty> screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/UwDQf.png
<eonfifty> How can I fix this?
<pleia2> xfwm4 may have died
<pleia2> if you alt f2 it'll bring up a run prompt, you'll want to run xfwm4
<pleia2> see if that fixes things
<eonfifty> pleia2: my keyboard stopped working after I tried advice from #ubuntu and had to reboot. what was that command again
<pleia2> 17:23:36 < pleia2> if you alt f2 it'll bring up a run prompt, you'll want to run xfwm4
<eonfifty> ok, thanks.
<pleia2> sure
<eonfifty> nothing happened with alt-f4
<eonfifty> a terminal gave me this:
<eonfifty> xfwm4-Message: To replace the current window manager, try "--replace"
<eonfifty> (xfwm4:2003): xfwm4-WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<eonfifty> is compiz a window manager?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> if you're using compiz then I don't know :)
<eonfifty> ahh
<eonfifty> i think i will try uninstalling all the fancy stuff and see what happens
<eonfifty> whoa! [xfwm4 --replace] fixed it.
<eonfifty> i'll see if it lasts a reboot. thanks.
<JeZ-l-Lee> anyone familiar with 64bit Linux LightScribe disc imaging?
<roasted> Anybody good with Exaile? Curious if I can sync playlists with it. Can't seem to figure it out and I'm starting to wonder if it's even possible.
<tigru> Hey there!
<blkdg> hi, if i want to install xubuntu + ltsp, can i do that from the desktop iso? or do i need the alternate disk? the thin clients have 512 ram and are 32 bit.
<onlasss> i got some issues with my graphics card on ubuntu 11.04 fresh install.. I had to choose classic with no effects to have it work.. not unity. would I be having same problems if i tried a fresh install of xubuntu 11.04 ?
<onlasss> i'm fine with classic though, of xfce or whatever. just wondering
<onlasss> my other problem is that my secondary monitor is showing half of the primary monitors screen and only half showing the secondary :o tried to google that problem but couldn't find anything
<onlasss> that is with that ubuntu 11.04... so i am wondering of just installing xubuntu 11.04 first and see if it works, or just xubuntu 10.04 lts
<Sysi> blkdg: you need alternate disk to install xubuntu ltsp server (and for what I know you don't really install the clients)
<Sysi> onlasss: what graphics card?
<blkdg> Sysi, if the client doesn't have netwoork boot capability, what do you install on them?
<Sysi> regular xubuntu/lubuntu, network mount /home and set up passwd system on server I guess
<Sysi> or check if bios update offers that
<Sysi> most machines do support PXE
<blkdg> ok thank you
<onlasss> Sysi hd6850
<onlasss> smth like this problem but my card is not nvidia https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728745
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [Low,Triaged]
<Sysi> onlasss: propietary drivers?
<Sysi> if you have propietary ati, you need catalyst or whatever their tool is to set it up, I only know that ati drivers are kinda bugsy
<Sysi> ans unity is somewhat bad with all drivers
<onlasss> oh
<onlasss> i go read how to install those on ubuntu.. soon
<Sysi> I don't know how well open drivers work if the card is new, with them you can try with arandr, or classic gnome settings should have the same
<Sysi> try alt+F2 "jockey-gtk" for propietary driver installation
<onlasss> i'll go try
<jnsl_> how do i turn off notifications ? half of them get stuck on screen
<ochosi> jnsl_: you can either tweak the settings in settings manager > notifications or "sudo apt-get remove xfce4-notifyd"
<onla> Sysi, thanks. unity works now. that was easy.. I'll test the 2nd monitor as an extended now
<jnsl_> Thanks ochosi, think i will remove for now, seems very buggy for time being :)
<ochosi> jnsl_: sure, well actually the "don't show again" button in the notification bubbles should help. which ones are getting stuck specifically?
<jnsl_> ones from beatbox, but i seem to recall there were others
<ochosi> jnsl_: hm, wondering whether that's maybe a problem of beatbox (iirc it's designed to work with notify-osd)
<jnsl_> that could be the case, beatbox is also in beta only i think
<ochosi> jnsl_: probably there's no timeout set (notify-osd times out notifications automatically). would be helpful if you could check that and file a bug
<jnsl_> yeah may look into it when i get home =)
<onla> this unity is interestingly weird and different
<onla> atm struggling to find the place to change some preferences, like login settings
<onla> on the unity menu there's no menu for those adminstrating tasks
<onla> I found the place for system settings and for monitors. Now after installing the proprietary drivers and having unity working, the monitors are displayed as "unknown" and both do work as mirrored. When I try to not mirror, but to extend, it doesn't work
<onla> when I press apply, nothing happens, and the 2nd monitor stays mirrored
<onla> before.. the monitors had names there like asus and acer
<Sysi> with ati driver you need to use the ati tool
<GridCube> i might be late here, but what does xubuntu has to do whit unity?
<Sysi> he asked about xubuntu and I accidentally fixed unity
<Sysi> "I"
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> sorry for interrupting then
<onla> :D
<Sysi> (for your question, you can install unity on xubuntu but it isn't really the same thing anymore)
<onla> oki. seems like I got the 2 monitors work side by side from the catalyst. need to boot
<jnsl_> 7j #cvs
<jnsl_> seems like download icons (the icons next to downloaded material in the "download" pop up box) in firefox are missing =)
<jnsl_> xubuntu 11.04 firefox5
<GridCube> yes, that happens
<chad____> How can I replace Thunar with PCManFM? Desktop folders (only these)  continue to open using Thunar.
<Sysi> 11.04?
<chad____> Sysi: If you're talking to me, then yes.
<Sysi> settings → preferred applications
<Sysi> or does it still keep opening them in thunar?
<knome> Sysi, are you sure that affects the desktop folders?
<knome> i think thunar is still controlling the desktop by default
<chad____> knome: Yeah, you're right.
<charlie-tca> it should affect everything but the launcher on the hidden panel.
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't, that is a bug
<Sysi> it should be common setting, ans xfdesktop takes care of desktop, it will change in xfce 4.10
<knome> yeah, so not in 4.8
<chad____> Sysi: Alright, just wasn't sure if I could change it without too much hassle
<vaalir> greetings, how do i rotate my screen in ubuntu? tried doing it via the monitor settings, but i only have the standard option
<vaalir> settings>settings manager > display: Rotation: normal, but shouldnt there be an option to turn 90degrees or 180? i could in ubuntu at least
<vaalir> i am using the recommended proprietary drivers
<knome> vaalir, #ubuntu for ubuntu desktop support, this is the xubuntu support channel
<vaalir> i am using xubuntu
<Rister> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 11.04 on my older Acer Aspire One and I'm having trouble getting the installer to boot off my USB thumb drive. I've tried several different methods of preparing the usb drive (unetbootin, yumi, the included USP preparation tool) but every time the usb boot hangs at the syslinux copyright notice.
<charlie-tca> type help at the point, see if it will continuew
<Rister> There isn't really any prompt,  Just a flashing Underscore
<charlie-tca> yup
<Rister> ok. I'll try it.
<charlie-tca> type     help     and hit enter, see if it will go on
<vaalir> charlie-tca, could you help me with my rotation problem?
<Rister> It doesn't do anything.
<charlie-tca> vaalir: I don't really know how to fix that
<vaalir> ok
<charlie-tca> Rister: try burning the image with unetbootin instead of usb-creator, then
<Rister> I've tried that.  I didn't type in help though.
<charlie-tca> It could be a bad image, too. Maybe download it again?
<charlie-tca> If it always hangs at the same point regardless of app to burn it, I would suspect the download
<Rister> ok.  I did use that image to install to a virtual box machine though.  Does that still make sense?
<Rister> I also tried using unetbootin's automatic download option to prep the usb drive once as well.
<charlie-tca> could be something about the drive, too. I had to format one of mine in Windows to make it work
<vaalir> try using a different USB stick
<vaalir> i have troubles with one of mine
<Rister> what filesystem should you use to format the drive?
<charlie-tca> (and I do not have windows here, either)
<charlie-tca> fat32
<vaalir> fat32 is what i use at least
 * charlie-tca going walk the dog
<ball> Anyone here tried using Xubuntu and LTSP together?
<charlie-tca> ball: apparently not anyone here right now, but it should work
<charlie-tca> Isn't there an ltsp install on the cd even? (either F4 or F6 at the menu
<ball> I may reinstall Xubuntu tonight to check.
<charlie-tca> I don't think it gets tested, but the one on Ubuntu images does, and it worked for natty
<ball> I'm approaching the point where I have to roll this out at the office and I'd like to test it at home first.
#xubuntu 2011-07-15
<[]9876098[]> Is the graphical partitioning tool in the installed in version 6.06 a full-fledged partitioning tool, or do I need to use something else to prepare my partitions for installation?
<[]9876098[]> Whoops, installed should be installer; that was a typo
<charlie-tca> um, 6.06 is real old, and not supported any longer
<charlie-tca> I can't remember, but it should have the standard partitioning tool
<charlie-tca> []9876098[]: I would highly recommend doing a fresh installation with a supported version
<[]9876098[]> I would use a later version, but my computer's over a decade old.
<[]9876098[]> So the partitioning tool supports pretty much any operation I would need to do- moving, resizing, and formatting?
<charlie-tca> it should
<charlie-tca> I don't know how reliable it is now
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu 10.04 on my old computer, from the late 90's
<charlie-tca> p4, 1.5Ghz, with a whole 1gb of ram now that I upgraded it from 256mb
<charlie-tca> still has a couple of ISA slots
<Unit193> I run an *ubuntu on my 500MHz with 512M ram (some of that is taken for video)
<[]9876098[]> Mine is a Pentium III with 600mHz processor and 288MB RAM. I'm kind of worried that it would run sluggishly; that's why I'm considering installing an old version.
<charlie-tca> sounds like a candidate to try Lubuntu instead
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<charlie-tca> It would be very slow with a current Xubuntu version
<[]9876098[]> Thanks, I'll check out Lubuntu and see if that would work.
<raginkestrel> Does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen on xscreensaver?
<Unit193> raginkestrel: It's Ctrl+alt+del
<Unit193> Errr... It is for me anywho...
<Mandrew> good morning
<Mandrew> what do i need to install to get global menu working in xubuntu?
<ochosi> Mandrew: i guess you'd need the gnome2globalmenu-plugin
<ochosi> i read somewhere recently that it works again with xfce
<ochosi> (v. 0.7.9 broke xfce-panel support)
<Mandrew> ok so i dont need to install gnome panel then?
<ochosi> nope, theoretically it should work with the globalmenu-plugin
<ochosi> but you have to find a place to get packages
<ochosi> think the ppa is rather outdated
<ochosi> (i guess you'd need v. 0.7.10)
<ochosi> alternatively you could try v. 0.7.8, that once worked for me, but not with all apps, so i dropped it again
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> so maybe its better for me to drop xubuntu and try to mod ubuntu to work on my netbook :S
<Mandrew> i dislike unity strongly thats why i want to get this working
<ochosi> suit yourself
<Mandrew> im really torn here :(
<ochosi> why is the globalmenu so crucial?
<Mandrew> it helps me use as much screen property as i can on my netbook
<ochosi> dunno, you could just as well use a 1px theme for xfwm4 and use keyboard shortcuts to close, resize and minimize windows
<Mandrew> instead you having one panel on the top and two on a active window ill inly have one
<ochosi> that gives you approx as much space as the menubar takes
<Mandrew> could be something
<ochosi> you can move the panel to the left, set it to show icons only for open windows
<ochosi> you don't need a top panel imo
<Mandrew> ok i give that a go
<ochosi> it's definitely easier/quicker to try that than to switch to unity ;)
<Mandrew> i would use the desktop version and purge unity
<Mandrew> the desktop version already have gnome menu installed
<Mandrew> but i wanted something bit lighter then gnome and was hoping i could get everything working in xubuntu
<Mandrew> and there is a lot of stuff that is preinstalled that i really like with xubuntu too
<Sysi> ochosi: does that plugin ned to be used through xfapplet? or is it indicator or something
<ochosi> Sysi: it's a native plugin for the xfce-panel iirc
<aroeland> Hello, can I ask questions about installing Xubuntu here?
<knome> let me think.. this is the xubuntu support channel... yes
<knome> :)
<aroeland> :-)
<aroeland> Just making sure...
<aroeland> I have a question about setting up LDAP.
<aroeland> I've been using a guide on the internet to set up the LDAP client, and it worked fine on Debian. When I try this on Xubuntu though it is not working. After installing libnss-ldap I get an error message.
<aroeland> The message is: update-rc.d: warning: libnss-ldap start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (none)
<GridCube> far to advanced for me
<aroeland> for me too :-(
<Sysi> #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server propably would know more
<Sysi> that sounds like issue with inits, maybe packaging is just bad
<Sysi> my friend set up xubuntu 10.04 ldap clients, I think he had some problems with upstart and possibly PAM
<aroeland> OK, thanks for the tip, I will try #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu.
<Sysi> don't crosspost
<aroeland> OKM :-)
<Lovehappens> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Lovehappens> i m having some problems with my webcam i can not watch or invite :(
<Lovehappens> can any one suggest me a software for yahoo chat ?
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: pidgin
<Lovehappens> it does not support webcam
<Lovehappens> does it ?
<Lovehappens> and voice ?
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: as far as I know it doesn't
<Lovehappens> i m looking for something for voice and webcam for yahoo
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: I usually use the google video chat
<Lovehappens> Kopete and empathy r not working
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: but of course it's not for yahoo
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: I think their protocol is closed so it's hard to write a client that could use it
<TheSheep> Lovehappens: I might be wrong though
<Lovehappens> where should i look for help ?
<Lovehappens> i went in #ubuntu
<Lovehappens> but they did not :(
<TheSheep> yahoo support might know something...
<Lovehappens> i m on ubuntu
<TheSheep> so?
<Lovehappens> yahoo does not supports linux does they ?
<TheSheep> no idea, you can always ask
<TheSheep> and demand that they do
<TheSheep> if enough people will, maybe they will think about it
<Lovehappens> they should do it
<TheSheep> agereed
<Lovehappens> but it seems they r blind
<TheSheep> well, ask them
<Lovehappens> hmmmm
<Lovehappens> i ll
<TheSheep> and maybe they already have something
<TheSheep> or they started something and will let you in on a beta
<Lovehappens> but right now i m concerned with my webcam problem
<TheSheep> does it work in cheeze?
<Lovehappens> yes it does
<Lovehappens> perfectly
<Lovehappens> even in skype
<Lovehappens> but in yahoo it does not :(
<TheSheep> apparently pidgin doesn't support it
<Lovehappens> yes u r right
<Lovehappens> !yahoo
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<Lovehappens> in empathy the call and video tab r not highlighted i cant click on them
<Lovehappens> you can say they r not enabled yet :(
<Lovehappens> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<Lovehappens> !ubottu empathy does not supports webcam
<ubottu> Lovehappens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lovehappens> !ubottu than i must say you are not helping me.
<ubottu> Lovehappens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> hm, yahoo won't support linux, but you expect linux to be able to support Yahoo?
<charlie-tca> ubottu is a robot, it is not a person
<Lovehappens> i know that
<Lovehappens> yes i would love that if linux supports that awfull software too
<charlie-tca> Then perhaps messgeing it in private would be better
<Lovehappens> but yahoo should do that
<charlie-tca> Then please ask yahoo for help with it. That will at least make them aware that you need it.
<Lovehappens> i ll ask them
<Lovehappens> but as i allready said right now i m looking for an alternative for yahoo on linux
<Lovehappens> can u help me in this regards ?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't seem to be one that works
<charlie-tca> If yahoo won't allow anyone to see what the code is, it is very hard to do anything to make it work.
<Lovehappens> i do agree with you
<Lovehappens> but there might be an alternative software for that is nt it ?
<charlie-tca> no
<Lovehappens> :(
<charlie-tca> empathy, pidgin, xchat doesn't use voice and cam, what is left?
<charlie-tca> Your choices are a little limited by what you want. It must use webcam for picture and voice. There really aren't a lot of choices, then
<Lovehappens> in empathy they r not working
<Lovehappens> m i missing some plugins ?
<charlie-tca> and how would I know that? I don't even have a webcam
<Lovehappens> where should i look for help for that any ideas ?
<charlie-tca> I would try #ubuntu, where there are many more users than here
<Lovehappens> there are
<Lovehappens> but they did not helped
<Lovehappens> let me try again
<Lovehappens> thanks for ur help
<Lovehappens> Stay Blessed
<nullpoet> My dell laptop hangs as soon as power chord is removed!
<nullpoet> Anybody aware of solution to this ?
<charlie-tca> new battery?
<nullpoet> Yeah u can say.. its a new laptop
<nullpoet> It wont boot on battery
<nullpoet> on unplugging the power cable it instantly freezes
<derpadong> Hey guys
<derpadong> anyone aive?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> hey
<derpadong> lol
<derpadong> funny
<derpadong> gr, arch hates my TV display
<derp> Hm...
<noip> Does xubuntu let you install codecs during install?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> i don't think so
<noip> Thanks.
<GridCube> noip: wait do you mean to listen to music while you install and stuff?
<GridCube> then you can install them temporarly and then again once the installation ends on the installed system
<noip> To be specific, I'm referring to the new option in Natty to let people install optional codecs during the installation process. Does xubuntu have that same option?
<GridCube> i do not know, charlie-tca might know tho
<noip> I know one can install the codecs after installation of the OS, but I was wondering if xubuntu had that same option made available during installation.
<noip> I'm watching a video on youtube that covers the install of xubuntu to find out.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i usually install it whit the alternate cd so i don't know of fancy things :P
<noip> GridCube, A lot of these distro reviews on youtube aren't very good.
<GridCube> oh, we need people to make them :P you could make one if you want
<GridCube> :D
<noip> I plan to start making some at some point. I'm going to do it differently than the way these video are done.
<GridCube> :D
<noip> Well, I didn't see the option to install codecs. So, I guess it's not included during the install.
<GridCube> i have never heard of such option, but then again i just install xubu :P
<noip> GridCube, it's a very convenient option now included in ubuntu 11.04. Makes installing codecs super easy.
<GridCube> :) i guess it should
<Khazamon1o> any one know anything about xorg.conf i have been trying to make my virtual screen size larger but xorg.conf doesnt wanna listen
<Khazamon1o> can anyone help?
<trudy> hi, anyone fancy offering some help?
<aatk> Just ask the question, people will respond if they know the answer/are there
<trudy> ok, sorry
<aatk> Don't need to be sorry, just a friendly tip
<trudy> i have xubuntu11.04.  the update manager did updates last night.  Now the pc wont boot, unless i go to previous version of xubuntu in grub menu
<trudy> suggestions please?
<aatk> any error messages?
<charlie-tca> boot in recovery mode from the grub menu, when the recovery menu comes up, choose fix files
<charlie-tca> when it finishes, restart the computer
<trudy> nothing, just blank screen... when i switch the pc on, i get the usual post, then blank screen, then hard drive activity stops and it just sits there till i hit reset
<trudy> tried that charlie....still wont boot after restart.
<charlie-tca> the blank screen is before the grub menu?
<trudy> no, its after the cursor dissappears and xubuntu starts to load but stops after about 5 seconds
<charlie-tca> let it sit for about 5 minutes, and see if it does stop or it continues
<trudy> did that...well, went to make a coffee and came back to the blank screen
<charlie-tca> also, edit grub menu using a one time edit to remove quiet splash, ctrl x to boot and see if there are any error messages when it stops
<trudy> ok.....i will defo try this....im new to linux command prompt stuff but ok with gui stuff.
<trudy> thanks for help
<charlie-tca> at the grub menu, hit e to edit the line, cursor down to the line with 'quiet splash' at the end, remove them, and hit ctrl X to boot
<trudy> ok.....i'll go do that now.....thanks loads
<charlie-tca> then we need to know the exact error it gives when it quits
<trudy> no worries, ill grab pen and paper
<trudy> cheers, back soon
<moxyr> gl
<trudy> thx
<moxyr> maybe booting with nomodeset to exclude graphics update failure
<moxyr> ah too late
 * moxyr needs to learn to type quicker
<charlie-tca> Let's get the messages he gets and see
<charlie-tca> many times, just removing quiet splash lets it boot
<moxyr> true
<charlie-tca> besides, I always that part
<charlie-tca> besides, I always forget that part
<charlie-tca> hm, wonder if they have an encrypted /home causing issues?
<Khazamon1o> anyone know how to make an xorg.conf file
<charlie-tca> Khazamon1o: haven't done it in a long time, but here is some help with it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<trudy> hi ppl.  would you believe its boot up normal now?!?!?!....
<charlie-tca> yes, trudy
<trudy> thanks for your help earelier charlie.
<trudy> when it plays up again, ill do the splash screen thing and will come for advice.
<trudy> many thanks
<charlie-tca> Okay, you are welcome
<trudy> bye
<raginkestrel> Does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen in xscreensaver?
<Unit193> ctrl+alt+del does it for me anyway
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<raginkestrel> Doh!  Thanks.  Considering that I am coming from Windows, I should have tried that. lol
<Unit193> That would bring up Task Manager in windows
<Unit193> Anywho, anything else? And no problem!
<raginkestrel> You are right Window key + L locks the screen in Windows.  Thank you for your help.  I have been able to everything else on my own.
<raginkestrel> Loving Ubuntu on my netbook and xubuntu on an old laptop.
<vieq__> Hello, one question is xubuntu produced by Canonical like Ubuntu and kUbuntu or Not?
<GridCube> :S
<GridCube> _D
<GridCube> gods
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yep canonical
<vieq__> darn.
<Unit193> vieq__: What do you mean by "produced"?
<vieq__> thanks any way.
<vieq__> Unit193: well, I was reading this http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/post/130006/#p130006
<Unit193> Xubuntu is made by the Xubuntu devs and they use feedback from the community. As I know it, Canonical doesn't "make" it, Xubuntu just uses the ISO build system and Ubuntu as the base
<GridCube> yes i think thats about the same
<GridCube> xubuntu people do stuff changing the canonical stuff and adding their own
<beardygnome> not exactly
<beardygnome> canonical produce ubuntu
<beardygnome> which is a base system + apps + unity
<Unit193> Canonical sponsers/gives money to Ubuntu the community
<beardygnome> the xubuntu devs take the base system, add apps (some the same, some different) and adds the xfce desktop
<beardygnome> is anyone else getting everything twice here?
<vieq__> beardygnome: kinda
<charlie-tca> you get two lines the same each line?
<vieq__> but at least I got the whole picture
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> weechat
<vieq__> so that makes xubuntu a better ubuntu+de
<vieq__> ?
<beardygnome> vieq__: depends how you define "better"
<beardygnome> i find it is more suited to how i want to use my pc than ubuntu
<vieq__> beardygnome: well, functionality out of the box instead of instant breakages
<vieq__> how about that?
<beardygnome> i've never had a problem using either straight out of the box to be honest
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: what chat client
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: empathy
<charlie-tca> o-o-o-h-h
<vieq__> to sum it all both xubuntu & ubuntu have the same base?
<beardygnome> it only happens in this room, not in xubuntu-dev / -offtopic
<charlie-tca> weird
<charlie-tca> some kind of echo turned on here?
<beardygnome> vieq__: yes, they use the same base
<vieq__> I haz no idea of what you guys are complaining about.
<vieq__> beardygnome: very well then.
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: i'll trying leaving and coming back in
<charlie-tca> okay, you made
<charlie-tca> it
<charlie-tca> ooops
<beardygnome> that seems to have fixed it
<charlie-tca> that was three lines
<charlie-tca> vieq__: Ubuntu builds first, then Xubuntu takes what they have, removes some stuff, adds other stuff, and keeps some stuff
<beardygnome> vieq__: are you running a linux distro atm?
<charlie-tca> (simply put, anyway)
<vieq__> charlie-tca: I like the idea of defining every anonymous thing as *stuff* :D
<vieq__> beardygnome: yes.
<charlie-tca> it's all open for you to examine, if you want to
<beardygnome> what are running?
<vieq__> currently Fuduntu which as it's author describes Fedora + Ubuntu's Idea *sigh*
<vieq__> I was bored and I was like ... what the hell...know that kinda attitude?
<vieq__> on a usual day I am running OpenBSD so ....   :)
<charlie-tca> vieq__: here is the latest build, showing what we removed and what we added, if you really want to know: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/xubuntu/oneiric/daily-live-20110715.log
<vieq__> last time I used Ubuntu was like 7.10 I think.
<vieq__> checking..
<beardygnome> i've not seen fuduntu, so i can't comment on how different / similar it would be to xubuntu
<beardygnome> what de does it use?
<vieq__> it's basically Fedora (Gnome 2.x) plus AWN and Ailurus
<vieq__> that's all!
<vieq__> currently it's using Fedora14 as base and adds some stuff to it via fuduntu repo
<beardygnome> interesting
<beardygnome> so what ideas does it take from ubuntu?
<vieq__> not exactly D:, I can tell you the pros and cons if you like.
<vieq__> simplicity and ready-ness for the use.
<vieq__> mostly selective choice of apps and that's all
<vieq__> for instance he choose Ailurus to manage most of the quirks a user might do with a fresh install on the run.
<beardygnome> so he's aiming for an rpm-based distro for new linux users?
<vieq__> he used Jupiter app, which is supposed to give you multiple choice for running modes when you haz fuduntu on a laptop
<vieq__> beardygnome: yub
<vieq__> charlie-tca: that's a darn LONG log.
<GridCube> thats what... nevermind
<vieq__> GridCube: if you're commenting on my English-FU then my friend you made an excellent choice by not continuing to.
<vieq__> I am not a native English speaker :)
<GridCube> (it was actually a very unapropiated joke)
<vieq__> GridCube: ah, unfortunately I would not be able to stay much longer to talk more about it.
<vieq__> it's time to blackout!, sorry heh.....have a sleep
<GridCube> and im a spañis speaker myself :P
<vieq__> Good night every one and thanks all.
<GridCube> spañish
<beardygnome> good night vieq__
<charlie-tca> vieq__: that's why I didn't try to give all the details, I said simply put, we add and remove "stuff"
<vieq__> how do you say good night in Spanish?
<vieq__> charlie-tca: I am illuminated now :D
<charlie-tca> Come back anytime
<vieq__> sure thing.
<vieq__> laterz all
<anna> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 11.04 on a IBM T42.  I am a total linux noob (first day on Linux).  When I leave the laptop unattended, the screen becomes black and I cannot get it back to normal.  What should I do?  Thanks
<charlie-tca> moving mouse, hitting space, nothing will work?
<GridCube> maybe pressing the power button once?
<charlie-tca> go to Menu -> Settings -> power manager, check what it is set for
<anna> yes, i tried all of the above but the screen seems locked
<charlie-tca> Most likely it suspends in about 15 minutes
<charlie-tca> and not all computers can handle that.
<anna> ok, that sounds like that might be the problem.
<anna> My hard-core Linux hubbie sent me here to try to figure this out on my own. (I suspect he knows that that is the real problem:))
<charlie-tca> just open power manager, change it to never suspend/hibernate
<anna> I changed power manager to suspend "never"
<charlie-tca> That will probably fix it
<GridCube> :) that should do it
<anna> ok, thats what I did. Thanks!
<anna> I hope that fixes the problem.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<anna> I much appreciate the input.
<anna> thank you and good bye!
#xubuntu 2011-07-16
<xubuntu196> aggghhhh!!!!
<xubuntu196> !
<xubuntu196> I finally found where I can type!
<xubuntu196> As Pink Floyd said....."Hello!  Is there anybody out there?"
<orngjce223> hello!
<orngjce223> For what purpose are you here?
<Unit193> has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<orngjce223> Oh
<orngjce223> Oops
<daGrevis> anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<onla> hello. I have installed startup-manager, and from there set the "default operating system" to windows 7, but when I reboot the computer, the ubuntu is highlighted in grup, and it boots it
<onla> ah, found the bug info from google :<
<dominik_> hi. i'm looking for a way to add a new keyboard layout to the selection, does anyone know where the layouts are stored, please?
<moxyr> dominik_: don't know much about the keyboard layout selection
<moxyr> but I think that that list is based upon the keyboards managed by Xorg
<moxyr> I would search with the keywords "Xorg keyboard" or xkb
<sakuragno> halo
<sakuragno> how do i make parolemediaplayer play directly an audio cd when i put it in?
<sakuragno> how do i set autoplay for dvd and audiocd
<dominik_> moxyr: thank you, I think I'm right on track
<onan> hello
<onan> how can i get multitouch trackpad features working on my macbook pro 8.2 ?
<onan> like right click, two finger scroll (or any type of scroll for that matter), etc.
<cfs_> Hey. How can I get the init scripts to display on boot with Xubuntu 11.04? I've erased "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub
<cfs_> but now I just see a blank screen until gdm appears
<GridCube> cfs_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/how-to-disable-plymouth-in-mint-ubuntu-827422/
<GridCube> onan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<onan> GridCube, yeah i've looked at that
<onan> they claim "it just works with unity" but i'm using xfce not unity and it doesnt "just work"
<onan> i've installed all of the things they mentioned anyway but they dont seem to work
<GridCube> >Touchpad  It's only recognized as a normal touchpad but you cannot configure it.
<GridCube> oh, that was for 8.3
<GridCube> and you edited xorg.conf? onan ?
<onan> i tried to but it had no effect
<onan> GridCube, the proper place to add things seemed to be /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty#Touchpad
<GridCube> oh
<onan> i also added: option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"
<onan> and a similar line for Horiz scroll
<steve|m> hi there.. is anyone using nautilus in xfce?
<MJBrune> i have james   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in visudo but it still requests my password
<MJBrune> I have this same setup on a freebsd system and it works without requesting my password
<MJBrune> hmm nvm I figured it out
#xubuntu 2011-07-17
<MJBrune> hey
<MJBrune> anyone here
<MJBrune> I am having sound troubles
<MJBrune> I can hear sound but its really quiet and everything in the sound mixer is turned up for both alsa and pulse
<orngjce223> Generic "is this thing on" question: Have you checked the volume level on your external speakers, if there is any?
<MJBrune> orngjce223: yes I checked both
<MJBrune> orngjce223: is there anyway to increase my volume past 100%?
<MJBrune> i know in vlc you can go to 400%
<MJBrune> is there something like that for the whole system?
<orngjce223> Unfortunately, I don't know of anything like that.
<MJBrune> so i have to run everything though vlc to get decent sound?
<orngjce223> Try #opensourcemusicians they might know of a software amplifier you can use or something. I'm stumped :/
<aatk> MJBrune: are you sure the speakers are okay, have you tried plugging another device in and checked cables?
<aatk> I've spent hours trying to fix quiet audio to find the cable was damaged in the end
<MJBrune> aatk: yes I have
<MJBrune> aatk: I have checked the ports and cords
<MJBrune> its 100% software
<MJBrune> How can I make xfce terminal start at 120 by 30 instead of 80 by 24?
<Sysi> MJBrune: mousepad ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<MJBrune> Sysi: ty
<xubuntu337> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu337> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu337> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jnsl_> is there a compiz switch for natty?
<charlie-tca> compiz is not installed by default in Xubuntu
<nasrullah> hi to all
<nasrullah> how to make parole player play vcd
<nasrullah> hi
<derpadong> Anyone alive?
 * KM0201 is alive
<derpadong> Ok
<derpadong> Got a question
<KM0201> shoot.
<derpadong> Why does everything lok so big when in 1360x768 resolution?
<derpadong> look*
<KM0201> what looks big?
<KM0201> and are you sure you're at 1360x768
<derpadong> Firefox and Yes Im sure. Ive set the TV to it and Xubuntu
<KM0201> hmm, i dunno.. what exactly looks "big" in firefox? the buttons, the menu, ?  or does the whole OS look larger than normal?
<derpadong> Whole OS looks larfer than normal
<derpadong> larger*
<KM0201> derpadong: and yu're sure the OS is using htat resolutioon?
<derpadong> Positive
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i don't use Xubuntu.
<KM0201> but.. i think there's a "Zoom" feature.. you've probably got that set to high.
<KM0201> Unit193: does xfce have that zoom feature?
<KM0201> i know gnomme does
<derpadong> What are you using then?
<KM0201> lxde
<Unit193> derpadong: Anything fun with the DPI?
<KM0201> the most awesome-sauce GUI there is.
<KM0201> lol
<derpadong> Not that I know of
<derpadong> I will have to test it out later
<derpadong> Im going to probably reinstall Ubuntu
<derpadong> Or just use xfce
<derpadong> with xubuntu
<derpadong> Im going to dual boot
<Unit193> Are you going to be using this on TV?
<derpadong> Yes
<Unit193> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Unit193> Is that maybe somethting you would bbe looking for?
<Unit193> I think it's switching to XFCE too
<derpadong> I know what mythbuntu is
<derpadong> Im using this for a computer
<derpadong> Not TV shows and whatnot
<Unit193> Alright, I can only think of res and DPI right now.
<derpadong> KM0201, whats this zoom feature on ubuntu?
<derpadong> lol
<KM0201> derpadong: it's a setting in nautilus
<KM0201> (i think thunar has a similar one)
<derpadong> Hm. Link me?
<derpadong> lol
<KM0201> it's in thunar
<KM0201> derpadong: hold on, i'm installing thunar
<KM0201>  hmm, nope
<derpadong> Ok
<KM0201> i know nautilus does though
<Mandrew> hi which network manager is it that you guys have in xubuntu?
<Sysi> networkmanager used through nm-applet
<Sysi> wicd should work too
<Mandrew> so its called nm-applet the network manager?
<Mandrew> that cant be right or am i misunderstanding you sir?
<Unit193> That's correct
<charlie-tca> no, it is called network-manager or maybe gnome-network-manager
<Mandrew> that is being used in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Unit193> *The command seems to be nm-applet
<Mandrew> so xfce dont have a special one
<Mandrew> ok tnx
<Mandrew> i got to go my belly is killing me :S
<charlie-tca> correct. Xfce uses either network-manager or wicd, depending on the distribution itself
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> so what do i need to get it to show up in the applet
<charlie-tca> If you went and got xfce and tried to install it, you would find you need to install a distribution to get xfce to do anything useful
<Mandrew> sorry need to go my belly is really hurting, tnx for the help
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 35 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> !nothelping
<Mandrew> ?
<Mandrew> whats not helping?
<beardygnome> I think charlie is testing a bot response
<Mandrew> aaah
<beardygnome> !nothelping
<Mandrew> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> !nothelping #xubuntu is <reply> Please do not disrupt the channel with off-topic subjects. If you are not using Xubuntu, you are not helping this user.
<ubottu> charlie-tca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mandrew> !nothelping
<beardygnome> !nothelping
<zenrox> !spam
<charlie-tca> it ain't working yet
<charlie-tca> 19
<Mandrew> 20
<Mandrew> :P
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mandrew> charlie-tca, are you playing around with the ChanServ ? ;)
<charlie-tca> no, I am piecing together a new factoid
<Mandrew> is there like a cmd for sub channels?
<charlie-tca> We can limit factoids to specific channels
<charlie-tca> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Mandrew> like /me but something in the line of /sub-channel
<Mandrew> ok
<charlie-tca> I don't think so
<Mandrew> the /me thing is actually the only one i know hehe
<charlie-tca> there is /msg ubottu to talk to the bot without the channel being in the middle
<Mandrew> ok that sound just even more lonely then sitting and talking to the computer :S
<Mandrew> is there a cmd guide or cmd reference guide for irc?
<charlie-tca> yes, there is
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mandrew> ooh cool
<charlie-tca> oh, but that isn't really the cmd guide. Let me find that
<Mandrew> this one is a good one: Don't ask for operator privileges
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> most commands will be found in http://www.irchelp.org/, which is a lot of reading
<GridCube> indeed
<Mandrew> i have a channel that they keep giving me "talk privileges" dont even know what it is, but i really dont think it necessary for other then the OPs to have special privileges
<charlie-tca> This is easier, but do not use away, please
<charlie-tca> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html#Commands
<charlie-tca> talk privileges in some channels is needed just so they can see what you are typing.
<charlie-tca> some channels do not allow "anyone" to talk, so they give special permissions.
<Mandrew> hehe charlie-tca i did test things in the settings panel ;) remember? didnt know it would spam the channel, just thought it would say something if someone sent me a PM or clicked on me
<charlie-tca> yeah, such things happen. Normally, we tell you and you become aware of it
<Mandrew> i was in like 15 channels and everyone got pissed off, not so much fun was it ;)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I usually take mine down to just one or two channels for that stuff
<Mandrew> i would have done that now in retrospect or just have opened a empty channel to try it out, but done is done
<charlie-tca> if you take it down to just #xubuntu- channels, it is easier for everyone to see what happened, and we don't jump as much.
<charlie-tca> yup
<Mandrew> and the funny thing with away msg is that you never see it yourself but you discover it the hardway by being banned and not being able to come back ;)
<Mandrew> charlie-tca, do you use nstapaper?
<Mandrew> instapaper*
<charlie-tca> no,
<charlie-tca> don't know what that is
<Mandrew> ok i was thinking there might be a app for that or some like it for linux
<Mandrew> http://www.instapaper.com/
<Mandrew> A simple tool to save web pages for reading later.
<charlie-tca> There is one
<charlie-tca> let me find it
<Mandrew> there is? nice
<Mandrew> i found it today and its a really good tool, now i have a bunch of good articles on my ipad
<charlie-tca> httrack lets you save the website
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is the same, though
<Mandrew> i think not, but i dd a string on google and i think i got some good hit
<Mandrew> s
<charlie-tca> I usually just click on File -> Save Page As... in firefox
<charlie-tca> it saves a page and folder with the same name. Just click the page name and it opens it Firefox
<Mandrew> the good thing with instapaper is that as soon a save it to one place i have it on all devices
<charlie-tca> Then it is storing them in the cloud?
<Mandrew> and if i need to help a friend, i just login to instapaper on the web
<Mandrew> yea some like it
<Mandrew> but i have it off line too
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> bbl
<Mandrew> so i can read stuff when im abroad too without the need to go online
<charlie-tca> got to run for a few minutes
<Mandrew> ok you have a nice one
<Mandrew> i might not be here later
<Mandrew> getting tired
<Mandrew> its late here
#xubuntu 2012-07-09
<xubuntu469> i'm having some trouble getting hdmi audio out to work. the sound options recognise that the hdmi device can output audio and the bars move around when there should be sound playing but there's no sound. any ideas why this may be the case? it works fine in windows
<theuser> Where did my pidgin data go?
<paco666> help???
<paco666> xubuntu dont let me in from logg in screen
<paco666> ??? folder encryption so cant get my fils ???
<tommaloney> got a question, Trying to install unbuntu server and it says i am missing tigon/tg3_tso5,bin.  Total noob, google was not my friend this time, where can i get that file
<astraljava> tommaloney: Seems there's an open bug about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1021747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021747 in linux (Ubuntu) "[IBM x3455] tigon/tg3_tso.bin not found by installer" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tommaloney> ok, does unbuntu server 11 have this bug, if not where can i download that
<tommaloney> ok got the image just want to know if it has the same bug
<saurabh_> Hi, I have seen at Linux mint's website that they have updated xfapplet which can gnome 2 (and now mate) applets. How can I install the updated xfapplet in xubuntu 12.04?
<claudiu_> bonjour
<saurabh_> Hi, I have seen on Linux's mint website that xfapplet has been updated to run mate applets like mintmenu. How can I install the updated xfapplet in xubuntu?
<saurabh_> anybody?
<alano> bonsoir
<Papa-Smurf> Hi buddies
<Papa-Smurf> How can i set up a keyboard shortcut to run the terminal?
<Papa-Smurf> xfce4-terminal or xterm...
<Papa-Smurf> thanks!
<baizon> Papa-Smurf: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5978
<Papa-Smurf> baizon,  it doesn't work
<Papa-Smurf> i cannot add anything there
<baizon> so you doing something wrong?
<Papa-Smurf> the windows appears with the commands
<baizon> what version of xubuntu?
<Papa-Smurf> i've just made click on add button
<Papa-Smurf> Xubuntu 12.04
<Papa-Smurf> I can choose the command but not the shortcut
<Papa-Smurf> you know what i mean
<baizon> Papa-Smurf: rofl
<baizon> add a program
<baizon> then click again on it
<baizon> then just press your shortcut
<baizon> and it will add automatically
<Papa-Smurf> let me try again
<baizon> it will appear under the "name"
<Papa-Smurf> yeah man
<Papa-Smurf> i did it
<Papa-Smurf> it is not very intuitive
<Papa-Smurf> you click on add button
<baizon> yes i know :)
<Papa-Smurf> then you choose the command and finally it appears a weird grey message where you have to put your shortcut :)
<Papa-Smurf> :)
<Papa-Smurf> baizon, thanks dude
<baizon> np
<Shredder_> Can anyone help me with a Wireless issue?
<thermi> just ask.
<Shredder_> Xubuntu won't accept my Wireless Pass, it's correct. I've also attached ethernet and updated but still no avail
<thermi> Did you make sure no awkward key layout is activated?
<xubuntu388> hello con somebody help me ??
<Shredder_> Yeah it's on the correct keyboard layout, I've checked on other documents and shown whats typed
<holstein> i would keep it simple.. i would go to another access point and try and join
<holstein> !ask | xubuntu388
<ubottu> xubuntu388: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thermi> Okay. Are you using the network-manager?
<thermi> "Network-Manager-Applet"
<thermi> and do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<Shredder_> I'm just trying to manually input it via the Network Manager
<thermi> Yes, but wpasupplicant is used to connect to the AP
<Shredder_> Ahh, I most likely don't have that
<xubuntu388> im trying to instal xubuntu but in the interface froze and sometime appears a message telling something about panic occures
<Shredder_> How do I check?
<thermi> it should be installed by default
<thermi> try "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<Shredder_> Okay, one sec
<holstein> xubuntu388: you can get more specific about the "something", or you can try the alternate CD.. usually i try and run the CD live and see about the compatibility
<thermi> it will succeed if it is not installed and fail if it is not available or already installed.
<recon_lap>  xubuntu388 : does the live CD load?
<holstein> xubuntu388: typically, if the live CD loads and runs, the install will be fine
<Shredder_> It said it's already installed the newest version
<thermi> OKay.
<thermi> what WPA version is the AP running? WPA2?
<Shredder_> Erm
<xubuntu388> yeah it loads its on the interface of loading when froze, about "somethig" the screen turns black and many lines apear like code and in the final line said panic accurse (sorry about my english)
<Shredder_> Is there a way of checking?
<thermi> brb. getting my laptop.
<holstein> xubuntu388: is there a localized ubuntu channel for your native language?
<Shredder_> Okay
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: hmm, well it might be a bad CD, or you got hardware issues. I'd check the cd and iso next
<thermi> because i don't have WIFI on my desktop.
<Shredder_> Ah okay
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: so check the MD5sum value of the ISO you used to create the live CD, you are using a CD ?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thermi> okay.
<thermi> try sudo cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager and tell me if shows anything related to your wireless LAN
<xubuntu388> ok it could be the  hardware, firts i was trying to instal ubunto 12.04 but froze too thats why im trying with xubuntu, its a cd
<Shredder_> Okay, one second
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: ok, whats the computer make/model you installing to?
<Shredder_> This may be me failing, but where's the vertical line '|' on the keyboard?
<Shredder_> Nevermind!
<thermi> "altgr" + <
<thermi> or you might just copy it
<thermi> :D
<thermi> if you can do that.
<xubuntu388> its an old one a compaq presario v2000 Amt of RAM 512 MB , Hard drive 60 GB
<Shredder_> I'm just getting 'No such file or directory' I'm pretty sure I typed it identically
<thermi> oh. What Ubuntu are you running?
<thermi> then try sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager
<thermi> I run 10.04 here.
<Shredder_> I'm running whatever the latest version of Xubuntu is
<Shredder_> Okay, I got a load of stuff back from that one
<thermi> Okay. Then it's 12.04.
<thermi> Any errors or failures?
<thermi> You might just copy that information to a pastebin and censor it before hitting "send"
<thermi> please don't paste that into the channel :D
<Shredder_> I won't aha
<Shredder_> Yeah there are some fails by the look of it
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: seems you got a problem model :( http://askubuntu.com/questions/156718/ubuntu-12-04-freezes-during-install-on-compaq-presario-v2000 , I would guess it's video card related. you might be able to use the alt install and try setup a better video driver before installing the GUI.
<thermi> Please paste me those.
<thermi> in a pastebin
<Shredder_> sure sec
<Shredder_> Are there any bits that I need to remove before sending?
<xubuntu388> ok i will try with an older version and alt install thanks !
<thermi> I'll take a look at mine.
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: think this issue will be in all versions
<Shredder_> Cheers
<thermi> no.
<thermi> You don't have to.
<thermi> Still, you might want to send the share to private and have it expire
<Shredder_> Okay, one second
<thermi> :D
<thermi> or unlisted.
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: this page probably a good start http://joshuadavis.wordpress.com/2007/04/12/fully-working-ubuntu-with-a-compaq-presario-v2000/
<Shredder_> Yeah I've set it to expire and also unlisted
<Shredder_> pastebin.com/3m7K9fYG
<xubuntu388> it seems to be de hardware, i will keep searching thank you
<thermi> is the AP far away from you?
<Shredder_> In distance?
<Shredder_> It's like maybe 5-10 meters
<thermi> Okay.
<thermi> I'm googling the error right now
<Shredder_> Okay, thanks (:
<thermi> do uname -a and send me the output please
<recon_lap> xubuntu388: this might be really helpfull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967098
<Shredder__> Linux Laptop-Xubuntu 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thermi> ty.
<thermi> Are you trying to connect by clicking the AP which is visible in the list or are you trying to set up all information by hand by editing the connections?
<Shredder_> I literally just clicked on the wireless icon, then chose the network - entered code.
<Shredder_> I've also entered it manually
<Shredder_> Still no luck
<thermi> Are you sure no MAC-Filter is set up on the router?
<Shredder_> I don't believe so, I didn't set anything like that up. And i've never had any issues before on Windows/OSX
<thermi> Okay.
<thermi> Is there any error shown?
<thermi> Or does it just fail and show a notification?
<Shredder_> When i try and connect?
<thermi> yes.
<Shredder_> It just refuses it
<Shredder_> Ask to enter password again
<recon_lap> Shredder_: you sure the password is correct? can you connect to the router using a patch cable to check the settings?
<thermi> I think it is a bug in network-manager
<thermi> because there are a LOT of people complaining about is
<thermi> *it
<Shredder_> @recon_lap Yeah the password is correct, I've got a mac and windows laptop sitting beside this one
<thermi> as a workaround: try using wicd by installing "wicd"
<thermi> wicd supplies a different version of a network-manager which might woerk
<thermi> *work
<Shredder_> Where do I grab wick from?
<Shredder_> wicd*
<thermi> you might find it in the software-center
<Shredder_> Okay, one second
<thermi> of course, you need a wired connection to do this.
<thermi> :/
<Shredder_> I've got it hooked up to ethernet for the moment
<thermi> Okay.
<Shredder_> It's downloading
<Shredder_> Okay its downloaded
<thermi> open a terminal and launch wicd, by invoking wicd, if it isn't already started.
<Shredder_> Yeah it's just running now. I'm trying to connect
<thermi> and disable managing wlan-connections in the menu of network-manager
<Shredder_> okay one sec
<Shredder_> How do I disable it from within Network Manager?
<thermi> right click the network manager icon in the bar
<thermi> I really hope that works.
<Shredder_>  I hath internet :D
<thermi> it works? wow.
<thermi> Then it really was a bug in the network manager.
<thermi> :D
<Shredder_> Hah thank you for helping :D
<thermi> No problem. Always a please. Have fun with your laptops :D
<Shredder_> I shall, thanks again!
 * thermi is setting up OpenVPN on his laptop. :>
<Wornyx> Hi, i'got a problem when i install xubuntu 12.04 ( x32 ) the loading plat after 2-3 min.
<Wornyx> I test the iso md5 and burn it 2 times
<Wornyx> Someones got an idea ?
<recon_lap> Wornyx: did you try "test live CD" from the boot menu? what make model of computer? and what is the actual error and when does it appear ?
<Wornyx> Hum, i didn't choose anything, it plant in the screen in blue with xubuntu and the charging bar
<Wornyx> the error is that all stop and i try to wait 1hours and didn't move
<recon_lap> Wornyx: nearly there, now just need the make/model :)
<Wornyx> Of the PC ? Acer Aspire 5020
<recon_lap> Wornyx: try booting from the CD, put press esc at the start of boot, you should see the boot messages then. if you dont see boot messages restart and try again(do not wait more that 1 min). tell us what you see.
<Wornyx> i see : aborted. \n boot: _
<Wornyx> So, i Enter and now, i got the menu
<Wornyx> Try
<Wornyx> Install
<Wornyx> Check disc
<Wornyx> What should i do ?
<recon_lap> Wornyx: Check Disc
<recon_lap> Wornyx: the disk is ok you can move on boot to live cd :) if that works, install.
<recon_lap> the/if*
<Wornyx> Euh, i finish the check
<Wornyx> but, i'm sure that the disk is ok
<Wornyx> Is that normal if the normal install bug ? or did it appened to another personn ?
<Kagee> I run a souble screen-setup using flgrx, and i want to have the same panels on top/bottom of each screen - is there a easy way to copy a panel setup?
<recon_lap> Wornyx: I'm just walking you through a fault finding process, one step at a time
<Wornyx> Ok
<recon_lap> Wornyx: you making any progress?
<Wornyx> It'i loading
<Wornyx> Or not, the barre just stop
<Wornyx> i'll wait some times ...
<Wornyx> So, it didn't move ... ^
<recon_lap> Wornyx: you can try press esc to see messages, gives a much better idea what going on
<Wornyx> esc didn't make anything
<Wornyx> an the other too ^^
<recon_lap> Wornyx: too little information, can you get the boot messages on screen when booting? and what are the last couple of boot messages before it stops?
<Wornyx> So, when i start the PC, it auto boot on the cd, and the loading screen apear ( in blue with the barre and xubuntu printed ) next, the bare move move and move and i don't understand why but it stop and i can't do anything, the screen freez
<Wornyx> I didn't get any message ^
<recon_lap> Wornyx: so you don't get a boot menu?
<Wornyx> No
<Wornyx> Excepted if i do want you say
<Wornyx> press esc when booting
<recon_lap> Wornyx: try again, but press esc and go to the boot menu, select "boot to liveCD/session" press "esc" again, you should be able to see all commands executed.
<Wornyx> boot to liveCD/session didn't exist
<Wornyx> Try Xubuntu without installing
<Wornyx> install xubuntu
<recon_lap> Wornyx: try Xubuntu without install
<Wornyx> ok
<recon_lap> the press esc of you see the splash screen
<Wornyx> ok, there's many command
<Wornyx> i say to you when it stop
<recon_lap> Wornyx: right, that should keep going till you hit the login screen, if it stops for 30sec or more we probably at the problem
<Wornyx> [ 115.254219] [<c1576ed4>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb [ 115.254219] ânic occured, switching back to text console
<Wornyx> and now it didn't move
<recon_lap> Wornyx: kernal panic , ubuntu does not like some hardware on your computer, paste the last few line away for referance
<recon_lap> Wornyx: what was the preceding line to [ 115.254219] ...
<Wornyx> the id is the same for all the screen
<recon_lap> Wornyx: press ctrl-C and see if anything happens
<Wornyx> nop
<Wornyx> A reel kernel panic, the pc is freez, i can't do anything
<recon_lap> Wornyx:  think it's in a loop as you say the panic msg is repeated, maybe boot again and watch for the first panic and note what was running.
<Wornyx> No, the msg isn't repeated
<Wornyx> the screen freez after it and the pc is totaly freezed
<recon_lap> Wornyx: thats all that it says? nothing else?
<Wornyx> After the panic occured
<Wornyx> no
<Wornyx> but before, all is working good
<recon_lap> Wornyx: I need to see more to have any idea what caused the panic, telling me it was good is no help. what where the last 5 lines of text out of the boot messages.
<Wornyx> the last 5 line :
<Wornyx> [ 11.5.254219][<c146b1eb>] sys_sendmsg+0x3b/0x60
<Wornyx> [ 11.5.254219][<c146b873>] sys_socketcall+0x263/0x2c0
<Wornyx> [ 11.5.254219][<c105083c>] ? sys_time+0x1c/0x50
<recon_lap> Wornyx: think you problem is http://clusterbleep.net/blog/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-splash-screen-lockup-with-livecd/
<Wornyx> [ 115.254219] [<c1576ed4>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
<Wornyx>  [ 115.254219] panic occured, switching back to text console
<recon_lap> Wornyx: and unfortunately those 5 lines where no help :(
<Wornyx> So, i can't do anything ? Did you know where i can get a previously version of xubuntu ?
<Wornyx> The 10.xx version of ubuntu was working on this pc
<recon_lap> Wornyx: I'm not sure, but i think the Acer InviLink 802.11g Wi-Fi uses the bcm43 driver .
<Wornyx> But, if i unplug the wifi card it can work ?
<recon_lap> Wornyx: yes, but this is 12.04 and you seem to be affected by a know bug.
<Wornyx> ok :S
<recon_lap> Wornyx: you'll need a wired connection to fix the bcom driver
<Wornyx> Ok so, i unplug the wifi card, install and replug when install and install the driver with the wired connecion
<recon_lap> Wornyx: get the update before repluging the wifi card, if the card is removable at all
<recon_lap> Wornyx: but I'd follow the guide and check that I am correct about it being the wifi driver
<recon_lap> Wornyx: before dismantling my computer :)
<Wornyx> ok !
<Wornyx> no problem, the wifi car is already unpluged ^
<Wornyx> Yep, the install go more
<Wornyx> The problem is that !
<Wornyx> So, thanks a lot recon_lap, and sorry for my french english, which is not very understandable !
<recon_lap> Wornyx: np, just glad we found the problem :)
<Wornyx> Yep :)
<uofm49426> ok mind you this is Temporary i have 2 Ethernets and one wifi card
<uofm49426> cable modem in wire 1 and a magic jake on wire 2
<uofm49426> how can i also use the wifi card for adhoc
<uofm49426> using xubuntu 12.04
<doofy> I'm seeing that for mac installs with EFI you need to use a mac specific ISO. Anywhere I can find this for 64 bit 12.04 xubuntu?
<Unit193> Think Xubuntu just went with 32bit and 64bit normal, no Mac ones.
<Unit193> If there's a mini iso for that, you can just install xubuntu-desktop and have basically the same.
<astraljava> ...or vanilla.
<Unit193> Meh, mini is cleaner. :P
<astraljava> Sure, but you seemed quite doubtful, so it was just a suggestion that definitely is there.
<doofy> will those installers allow me to do an EFI install
<doofy> ?
<doofy> maybe I will just use the ubuntu mac install and install xubuntu after..
<doofy> getting this all to work on a MBP is quite the disaster
#xubuntu 2012-07-10
<Unit193> !purexfce|Could always use this too
<ubottu> Could always use this too: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<kira> i install xubunto in a comapq presario v2000 and it seems that many drivers were lose including the wifi, what may i do ? (sorry my english)
<kira> ???
<kira> k
<xubuntu762> I am having problems using xubuntu
<xubuntu762> i had ubuntu 12.04 previously
<xubuntu762> i used synaptics manager to get the update but i see no difference...Could you help?
<baizon> :)
<baizon> can help when you are gone :(
<Mathsterk> :P
<baizon> cant*
<xubuntu327> can somebody help me i got a problem wit xubuntu wireless
<xubuntu327> its any body here !!!!!!
<baizon> !ask xubuntu327
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathsterk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KombuchaKip> Which xfce process is responsible for autorun when enabled / supported on a mounted volume?
<well_laid_lawn> thunar-volman iirc KombuchaKip
<KombuchaKip> well_laid_lawn: I took a look through here svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-xfce/goodies/trunk/thunar-volman/ and it just doesn't look like the tree contains any code. Just debianization.
<Dice> I think just thunar/gvfs does it after deprecatinh HAL
<well_laid_lawn> KombuchaKip: http://wiki.xfce.org/dev/thunar-volman-udev
<Dice> you can disable it in Settings -> removable devices
<snikker> in which file "fce4-power-manager-settings" save settings?
<bonno> hi ..i have a thing with skype.. i have made skype to enter an account everytime it starts..but i have forgot my password and i want to find it.. i search through .skype file but cant find anything (and if i do its not readable) please help
<bonno> i want to find it cos i am making a list with all the accouts i have.. so..i need the pass..any help?
<snikker> no one?
<bonno> any help?
<ochosi> bonno: that's a question you have to search the answer for on skype.com
<snikker> bonno: the skype password is encrypted in ~/.Skype/yourname/config.xml
<ochosi> bonno: if it's sane then it will save your passwords encrypted
<bonno> and how do i decrypt it?
<ochosi> snikker: power-manager saves via xfconf, the best way to access xfconf is via xfconf-query or the xfce4-settings-editor
<bonno> i searched on skype.com but didnt found anything
<ochosi> bonno: why don't you just reset your password to something new?
<snikker> bonno: you can't... login in skype then change the password
<bonno> yeah..i dont remember my pass so i can change it :/
<ochosi> bonno: is there no "forgot your password" -> receive email option on the website?
<bonno> and there is now option as on firefox whivh lets you see the password
<snikker> bonno: IF the password is stored in your pc, youc can login in skyp, THEN you can change the password
<bonno> cant change my pass cos i dont know the one i have..but verivication email could work.. i guessed it was more easy to figure out via .skype files
<snikker> ochosi: but there isn't a file text which i can edit for change the settings?
<ochosi> snikker: there is (it's an xml), but that's not the sane way of changing the settings
<ochosi> snikker: if you want to change them in the commandline, e.g. in a script, find the right xfconf-query command, that's far better/safer than parsing xml and changing a value there
<snikker> ochosi: do yuo
<snikker> ochosi: ok, i'll use xconf-query, but what's is the file with the settings? so a can save it
<snikker> * so i can
<ochosi> snikker: xfconf-query also saves the values for you :)
<snikker> ochosi: yes but if i want export the file?
<snikker> there is a command for that?
<ochosi> snikker: but if you _must_ know, the files are in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/
<ochosi> so if you want to copy your settings to another machine, you can take the right xml from that folder
<snikker> ochosi: ok, thank you
<ochosi> snikker: np, yw
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<Papa-Smurf> is there any way to install a CPU temperature applet in Xubuntu? Thanks!!
<Kagee> I run a souble screen-setup using flgrx, and i want to have the
<Kagee> same panels on top/bottom of each screen - is there a easy way to copy a panel
<Kagee> setup?
<bonno> papastrumf try conky i think i found a link yesterday on google where you can download the conkyrc file
<Papa-Smurf> sumfin like sensors-applet???
<Papa-Smurf> for Xubuntu
<bonno> also try screenlets (there are many desktop applets there about sensoring CPU and memory
<Papa-Smurf> bonno thanks
<Papa-Smurf> but are they in the repository?
<bonno> but conky i think is better.. although it needs a little configuring ..
<bonno> yeah..go to software center and type screenlets
<Papa-Smurf> bonno,  cool man
<Papa-Smurf> i've got it installed
<Papa-Smurf> but only appears a black column in my left desktop
<bonno> a black column?
<Papa-Smurf> yess
<bonno> what did you got installed?
<Papa-Smurf> screenlets
<Papa-Smurf> and then sysmonitor
<bonno> yeah..i had a problem with than too..wait
<Papa-Smurf> cheers bro
<bonno> mine works fine.. i dont know how i did fix it :p
<bonno> try conky..google it its better i think
<Papa-Smurf> bonno,  i found this https://sites.google.com/site/xubuntuinstallhowto/conky
<Papa-Smurf> i don't know if it is updated
<chaosman> someone please help
<chaosman> I installed Cossacks with Wine
<chaosman> works fine
<chaosman> but we cannot play multiplayer LAN game
<chaosman> how can I disable the firewall or ping someone?
<astraljava> chaosman: Xubuntu doesn't have a firewall set by default, and you can ping when you open a terminal, and write `ping <ip.address.of.friend>`, without backticks and brackets of course.
<chaosman> astraljava, yes I can ping him, and he can ping me
<chaosman> ok so there is no firewall
<chaosman> but we still can't see each other in the game
<chaosman> he has Windows opsystem
<chaosman> is that the problem?
<Chad> ___
<xubuntu277> test
<xubuntu277> any one on
<xubuntu277> ?
<xubuntu277> wohooo?
<xubuntu277> :(
<xubuntu277> hey hey
<xubuntu277> any one have a sec or 2 ?
<baizon> i have 2 sec
<BeS> Hi, I'm running xubuntu without the indicator applet. But without the applet I didn't find a way to have a volume mixer in the panel. Any hints what I have to install or to enable?
<Dice> mixer applet should be available in "Add new items" dialog by default
<BeS> Dice: there is no mixer applet on my installation (xubuntu 12.04 default installation with the desktop cd)
<BeS> Do you know the name of the mixer or the packages which I have to install?
<Unit193> xfce4-mixer or thunar-volman ?
<Unit193> Whoop, second is externel volume management (I remembered the name because I had an issue with it. :P )
<BeS> Unit193: xfc4-mixer was missing on my system, now I have a applet. Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<BeS> Just one more question. Clicking on the applet opens the whole mixer dialog. Is it possible to get only a slider to increase/decrease the volume like in the indicator applet or on other desktops?
<Dice> BeS: no, but you can scroll on it
<BeS> Dice: ah, that's a nice feature. At least for the desktop but at the Laptop...
<kira_> hello help the wireless cant activate after i instal xubuntu (sorry my english)
<GridCube> kira_, :) no problem
<GridCube> kira_, whats your wireless card
<GridCube> ?
<kira_> i think its an airforce one 54 g
<kira_> a broadcom corporation bcm4318
<kira_> ?!!
<GridCube> kira_, you can know by doing lspci
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx This is closer to it.
<kira_> ok i will check thanks
<genii-around> Weird that !broadcom  goes to the 43xx and !bcm doesn't
<Unit193> I have the BCM4318 and you just need to install something.
<chaosman> hi all
<Unit193> genii-around: I know, I remembered one had it and guessed wrong. :P
<chaosman> I'm trying to burn an ISO to CD with xfburn
<chaosman> when it finishes it says: DONE and ejects the CD
<Unit193> genii-around: Actually, can you alias that?
<chaosman> but when I put it back its empty
<chaosman> any ideas?
<Unit193> Is the iso good?
<genii-around> Unit193: I'll give it a look in a little while
<Unit193> genii-around: Danke!
<chaosman> its gparted
<Unit193> Not used xfburn, so I'd generally try using another one to see if that helps.
<Primus77> hi
<Primus77> I have problems with installation
<GridCube> !details | Primus77
<ubottu> Primus77: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Primus77> I have 2 partitions on HD (on 1 is installed winXP, the other one is free). I tried to install xubuntu with livecd and i got kernel panic message like: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Primus77> xubuntu 12
<Primus77> i already had ubuntu 8, ubuntu 12 and xubuntu 12
<kira_> unit193 sorry what you install !!!!
<Primus77> sorry... tried to install LUBUNTU
<Unit193> kira_: Says on the page, but IIRC it is firmware-b43-installer  You can also check "Additional Drivers" when connected to the internet as it will have it as well.
<kira_> ok i hope be the same because i got xubuntu
<KombuchaKip> Dice & well_laid_lawn: Thanks.
<martinphone> How do I make a tar.gz executable?
<martinphone> its a single file, ydict, https://code.googydictle.com/p/ydict/downloads/list
<Mathsterk> chmod +x .tar.gz
<Mathsterk> replace .tar.gz with the filename
<Mathsterk> but i don't think you can run a .tar.gz (the nerds will correct if wrong)
<martinphone> chmod +x ydict.tar.gz ?
<shpank> how about unpacking it first?
<shpank> tar xvf ${FILENAME}
<martinphone> unpacked
<martinphone> chmod +x ydict
<martinphone> ok
<shpank> then run it with ./ydict
<martinphone> whats wrong with tar xvf $ {ydict} ?
<stripe>  hi all Xubuntu 12.04, 64 bit, just installed nvidia-current fron synaptic (gts450 card) screen still tearing and have lost sound since the driver install (was working) any ideas? thanks
<stripe> have just removed nvidia-current, rebooted, still no sound
<stripe> any ideas apart from #ubuntu where I can get help with my problem, thanks again for your time
<holstein> stripe: i would try different kernels and alsa versions
<holstein> i typically open a terminal and run aplay -l and/or arecord -l ...if you see something listed there, its a good chance you'll get sound
<holstein> you can try looking in alsamixer and trust no labels there
<astraljava> stripe: Also, there seems to be a channel called #nvidia, if all else fails...
<astraljava> Oh, right, sound. *duh*
<stripe> thanks but its the sound and video, going to try another clean install first to see if something didnt install correctly (the iso md5 was right trhough)
<Unit193> I'd think "Additional Drivers" would be more helpful than the repo.
#xubuntu 2012-07-11
<kira19> hi i just install xubuntu and the wifi desconects evry minute !!! what could i do (sorry my english)
<LNCP> Hey. Is there any way to get the xubuntu live dvd to mount one of my hard drives? I'd like to work on some documents in them while the distro installs, but apparently the "daemon is inhibited".
<baizon> LNCP: yes it is possible
<baizon> ... it should be possible
<Mathsterk> baizon: it isn't possible while installing (if you are installing on the same disk) :P
<baizon> yes your right
<LNCP> baizon, sorry for dropping out like that.
<LNCP> I'm using a different drive, so it shouldn't be a problem.
<baizon> but i thought it is a seperate partition
<LNCP> So, how can I mount the drive?
<baizon> LNCP: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<baizon> that didnt work?
<LNCP> baizon, it worked. Thanks! :D
<baizon> np
<Mathsterk> :P
<Mathsterk> weird, i got the "panel showing in full screen" problem
<xubuntu764> ciao
<popolon> hi
<popolon> I just come to say that the s flag was forgot on the /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<popolon> forgotten ?
<astraljava> popolon: Could you elaborate a bit on this, please?
<popolon> do you know the function of the s flag ?
<Mathsterk> chmod +s ? or something
<astraljava> popolon: man pages are great for finding out the purpose of various flags.
<astraljava> popolon: In this case; -s, --separator=char
<astraljava> Separator to use between fields (in TCP/IP daemon mode). The default separator is '|'.
<popolon> no, I speak about the suid :)
<popolon> I said, there was not the s flag on hddtemp
<popolon> so it can't read devices temperatures
<astraljava> Ahh... gotcha.
<Chris0123> does anyone know how to install clamfs?
<astraljava> popolon: Apparently it's just not on by default, but you can make it so with `sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp`, could be a safety feature? *shrug*
<astraljava> Chris0123: I'm guessing it's packaged in ubuntu, so do you have some specific problems with it? Cause otherwise the most obvious answer is probably going to disappoint you.
<Chris0123> Well, I have been trying to find information and so far I haven't found much.
<popolon> yes, that's the problem, the flag s is not here by default, so the application crash at session starting
<popolon> because it can't access to disk temperatures data
<Chris0123> I know I need to create a special mount point though.
<popolon> the only solution is to chown +s the application
<astraljava> popolon: No, you can just reconfigure it post-install.
<astraljava> ...which, granted, does the same thing.
<astraljava> But still.
<knome> Xubuntu community meeting in 30mins on #xubuntu-devel. Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings, everybody is welcome
<knome> that is, 20mins.
<shalmezad> If someone has a minute, I don't suppose I can get help with a dual-screen issue?
<shalmezad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086300/
<baizon> shalmezad: try arandr :)
<shalmezad> Just installed it. Only shows one output (VGA1)
<Crimson> Are all your drivers up-to-date?
<shalmezad> Might I ask how to check that? I'm still somewhat new to linux...
<Crimson> I am too
<Crimson> system -> update tool
<Crimson> and settings -> additional drivers(or something like that)
<Crimson> Additional drivers are for non-linux drivers
<Crimson> thats what you find there
<shalmezad> No updates, no additional drivers... =/
<Crimson> hmm, then I am clueless
<Crimson> maybe ask in 3ubuntu+
<Crimson> #ubuntu?
<Crimson> As xubuntu and ubuntu are somewhat close(i think)
<baizon> shalmezad: what version os ubuntu?
<Crimson> I would guess it is the newest version of xubuntu
<shalmezad> Might I ask how to check that?
<shalmezad> It might be a version behind, I used an older install disc
<shalmezad> Ubuntu 12.04
<shalmezad> Crimson, someone on #xfce found the issue if you'd like to know
<martinphone> I need help with https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=75774, I have copied the code into a file named cuesplit.sh and pasted it in my home folder. In a terminal I have "cuesplit /Downloads/Motorhead", but all I get is cuesplit: command not found
<martinphone> what am I doing wrong?
<Pici> martinphone: you need to specify the directory as it is not in your $PATH.  so: "./cuesplit /Downloads/Motorhead"
<martinphone> now I get: bash: ./cuesplit: No such file or directory
<Pici> oh, you named it cuesplit.sh, so you need to put that
<martinphone> oic...
<martinphone> bash: ./cuesplit: Permission denied ---> Sudo I guess...
<Pici> did you set the file executable bit?
<martinphone> I copied the code, opened geany, pasted it and saved it as cuesplit.sh
<Pici> chmod +x cuesplit.sh
<Pici> then you can use ./cuesplit.sh
<martinphone> chmod makes a code executable...
<Pici> thats one of its functions, yes.
<martinphone> ok thanks
<martinphone> incidentally, do you know of any code that will search for all flac and cue files in 33 different directories to separate all the files on those 33 directories?
<martinphone> how do I edit a line so the action is supposed to do is no longer executed, but I can see how the original script was written? Theres is a "mkdir" Id rather not have
<martinphone> this is inside a script, im talking code
<genii-around> martinphone: If it's bash/dash/sh then a # at the beginning
<martinphone> at the beginning of the scrpit there are 15 lines beginning ith #, so I assumed it would have something to do, but doing so rendered the rest of the script unusable
<martinphone> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=75774
<martinphone> if you wanna take a look
<genii-around> martinphone: What does the line you want to comment out have at the end of it?
<martinphone> genii-around, mkdir split
<martinphone> the line is [TAB]mkdir split
<martinphone> shnsplit: warning: error while transferring 77616 bytes of data
<martinphone> shnsplit: warning: child encoder process 16212 had non-zero exit status 1
<martinphone> shnsplit: error: failed to split file
<genii-around> martinphone: The problem is that the directory is called later by name in different parts of the script
<genii-around> ( but then it no longer exists  by the time that part wants to run )
<martinphone> genii-around, would commenting [TAB]mkdir split with a # solve the problem?
<martinphone> for EACH of the entries I mean
<genii-around> If you comment out the entries which are doing things with tat directory, then what is the point of running the script?
<genii-around> martinphone: The script runs OK or not when you just use it as-is?
<martinphone> yes genii-around it does work, but Id like to know how to edit it to not create the "split" directory
<martinphone> and to paste the output in the album directory itself
<genii-around> Should probably just change all "split" to "$1" and then call it like ./cuesplit.sh .             (or instead of . to put the name of a directory you do want it to make )
<genii-around> Sorry, the directory you use will always be where the files are, rather
<martinphone> all small windows on my upper status bar are gone
<martinphone> what do I do?
<martinphone> i cannot minimize either
<sameer_> guys how can i boot from my flash drive?
<sameer_> i can't find it in grub when i boot
<sameer_> im trying to reinstall windows on a partition
<v1adimir> in grub? o.0 change it from the bios
<sameer_> change what
<v1adimir> make the stick boot
<v1adimir> if it's not present in the bios (efi) then your pc can't boot from usb
<sameer_> so what exactly should i do
<v1adimir> there should be a boot section in your bios and you can ivoke it on boot (way before grub or any bootloader starts), usually by pressing f2 or del
<sameer_> ok ill try it...
<sameer_> brb
<v1adimir> but you should be careful
<v1adimir> about installing, if you don't know about this feature to begin with :s
<w30> anybody have a cure for all the bluish-purple faces on youtube and flash videos?
<Mathsterk> w30: you have watched the smurf film, it's a bad idea
<w30> Mathsterk, heh,heh
<genii-around> Watching it, or that they made it to begin with?
<w30> my flash colors are all goofed up, red cars appear blue and people faces are purple, any cure for that? Or is flash no good in Xubuntu 64 bit?
<drc> open a flash video...right mouse click on the running video...settings...unclick "enable hardware acceleration".  Works for me :)
<w30> drc, ok I'll give that a try; Thanks!
<drc> There are several "cures" out there, but that is the only one that works for me every where, on all videos.
<Mathsterk> isn't that enabled by default?
<drc> Mathsterk: Yes, that's why I said "unclick"
#xubuntu 2012-07-12
<w30> drc, mine won't unclick. the window for settings won't close either, something is foobared.
<drc> sounds like it is...and it's fubar...foo and bar are canonical variable settings :)
<drc> w30, then maybe you might try the file cure...let me find a URL
<drc> w30: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<w30> drc isn't flash and Adobe wonderfull!
<drc> w30: note that using this file cure solves the blue skin,  but it cause <me> not to be able to view some videos such as slashdot tv.
<w30> drc, going for the url now; thanks
<drc> you pays your money and takes your chances.....
<w30> drc, my purple smurf Jay Leno is now flesh colored, thanks
<drc> np...have fun
<drc> But I thought Leno "was" a smurf?
<w30> drc, maybe he's purple from all those exhaust fumes in his garage?
<drc> garage, freeway, side street...in SoCal what's the difference?
<w30> Leno's garage is probably more like a block.
<agentgasmask_> Hi all. When booting 12.04 the loading splash screen shows for 2 seconds, then the backlight of my screen turns off. If I hold the screen up to light I can see that it is still loading. then it goes to the login screen, and THEN 5-7 second later, the backlight comes on. Any idea how to fix this?
<Mathsterk> agentgasmask_: it might be the screen, is it a laptop or desktop?
<zx22> In xubuntu 12.04, is there any way to connect to a wep network with a key which is 9 characters in length? It seems to only want a key which is 5 or 13 characters...
<agentgasmask_> Mathsterk: laptop
<agentgasmask_> I've tried hitting the "brighter" key on the keyboard with no change
<Mathsterk> agentgasmask_: model?
<agentgasmask_> Mathsterk: Acer aspire one d260
<agentgasmask_> Mathsterk: It seems odd that it works for a second or two and then doesn't for a bit. I would think if it was waiting for something to load to "turn it on" it would just stay on then...
<Mathsterk> maybe a driver isn't cooperating
<astraljava> agentgasmask_: Has this changed from any previous release, or is this 12.04 the first on that laptop?
<Mathsterk> second hit on google: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/11808/solved-odd-lcd-backlight-delay-at-statler-startup/
<agentgasmask_> astraljava: I had 11.10 and I don't remember it happening. But I upgraded a wile ago, and I can't remember clearly.
<astraljava> Yeah ok, just a thought to find out whether there's a regression.
<agentgasmask_> Mathsterk: Great, reading now. Thanks
<blarf_> hi, if i want to use the open ati and nvidia driver with 3d support, do i need to do anything, like install something or change some config?
<Dice> you may need to install experimental nvidia 3D from "Additional drivers" dialog
<blarf_> thaat is closed drivers ;-)
<Dice> in 11.10 open 3D one was there too because it was experimental
<blarf_> oh. but now is 12.04 released a long time ago so...
<Dice> but I don't know if nouveau with 3D support is still experimental, so I made a note about "maybe"
<xubuntu658> HI
<xubuntu658> I am msiyer
<xubuntu658> I updated the X Server after I received a notification. After update, the normal Xubuntu login screen was not available. I decided to purge and reinstall X Server. I issued the following command:
<xubuntu658> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<xubuntu658> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<xubuntu658> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xubuntu658> This solved the login screen issue but I was now not able to login using my normal account. I could login using Guest User account only.
<xubuntu658> I logged-in as the Guest User and went to the User Account Management utility. I could see my normal account listed there. I deleted it and chose to save the files in the /home/{normal account}. I re-cretaed the account.
<xubuntu658> Is it not dangerous to allow a Guest User to manage User details?(A malicious user may have deleted my files too!)
<xubuntu658> Any one who can help me...
<fabri> hi all... I've got a Xubuntu 12.04 installed on a Toshiba Satellite L350... Everything is ok but the volume wheel doesn't control the main level but some other device... How can i set it?
<wobbly> hello
<wobbly> i would like to know how to get Xubuntu 12.04 to boot to  cli and not load the gui at start up thank you
<aguitel> every time?
<wobbly> yes every time
<Marzata> wobbly: maybe not the answer, but then  why do you need xubuntu, ubuntu server will do the job.
<wobbly> i know
<ochosi> wobbly: uninstall lightdm
<wobbly> but i need to stop the gui and load desttop when i need to log in
<ochosi> ?
<wobbly> ok like this
<wobbly> power on box 95 # of the time i dont need dest top
<wobbly> but i would still like it there for when i do
<wobbly> if i need to log in i can run startx or what ever
<wobbly> judt just need to know how to stop lightdm at start up
<ochosi> wobbly: you don't need lightdm then. you can use startx for the cases when you want to run xfce
<wobbly> so just uninstall lightdm ?
<ochosi> yeah, i guess that should work
<alex_alex> hi2all
<alex_alex> please, advice
<Pici> Don't get a tattoo when drunk.
<alex_alex> thanks :) i was playing with pavucontrol - changing audio output
<Pici> Oh, xubuntu related advice.
<alex_alex> and suddenly all sounds disappeared
<alex_alex> and now no sound using alsa, pulse etc
<alex_alex> i returned evrth back in sound properties
<alex_alex> but with no result
<alex_alex> reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa
<alex_alex> - nothing changed
<alex_alex> if boot from livecd
<alex_alex> siund work
<alex_alex> sounds
<alex_alex> so it is not hadware error
<alex_alex> what i have to do now?
<alex_alex> advice please what i can check, i dont want to reinstall the whole system again :(
<holstein> alex_alex: are you up to date with upgrades?
<alex_alex> yes, sure
<holstein> have you tried booting the older kernel?
<holstein> assuming there is one...
<alex_alex> no, i dont have an older kernel
<holstein> i would open a terminal and run "aplay -l" if you see something there, then, you can assume its going to make sound
<holstein> i would open a terminal and run alsamixer, and dont trust the labels
<holstein> i would careful think about what you have changed in the system "troubleshooing" your issue, and undo that
<holstein> this is a great resource https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound ...typically, its an issue where the kernel doesnt support the device, or the alsa version
<alex_alex> yes, i can see my card through aplay
<alex_alex> and i checked alsdamixer too
<holstein> you can always fire up the live CD, and see what kernel and what alsa rev is running there while sound is working
<alex_alex> but still no sounds
<holstein> alex_alex: sounds like you have misconfigured something.. i sould make a new user, and log in, see if there is sound
<holstein> i would check all connections
<alex_alex> i checked all connections  - ok
<alex_alex> no i'll try to create a new user
<alex_alex> now
<holstein> theres a bug where when you mute sound with the keyboard shortcut, you *must* unmute in the menu
<Level_9> Hey guys... on a new install... I removed the xscreensaver package, and installed the gnome-screensaver package. But -- no lock function now, and no screensaver. Also, no menu entries for it. It's as if some dependencies didn't load via Synaptic....
<alex_alex> i just created a new user - stil no sound (:
<alex_alex> wtf!!
<holstein> i use i think its xtrlock that im using now Level_9
<holstein> alex_alex: it seems you have broken your sound... i would try and "retrace" your steps.. maybe you dont have everything properly reinstalled from when you were trying to troubleshoot... i would try selecting the output from alsamixer... i would make sure its not muted in some odd way
<alex_alex> in pavicontrol sound is enabled
<alex_alex> in the alsamixer i dont see this option
<holstein> alex_alex: there is a way to select the device.. but again, im not sure what you have changed while "troubleshooting"
<alex_alex> i just changed the audio output to analog stereo duplex as it was by default
<alex_alex> how the puvucontrol can break the whole sound system?
<alex_alex> very strange
<Level_9> xtrlock certainly is interesting. I had to ctrl-alt-F out to a console and kill it. How do you unlock in the GUI?
<holstein> alex_alex: it controls the sound system.. if you "experiment" with the settings, you can select a device that doesnt exist or whatever
<holstein> Level_9: i just type the password
<Level_9> LOL kewl
<alex_alex> i tried to select everything in the list step by step - no sound
<holstein> Level_9: i got gnome-screen-locker or whatever its called working though.. i wish i could remember the process... it wasnt terribly complex though
<holstein> alex_alex: right, but we dont know what you removed, or "reinstalled" or potentially broke before you got here.. can you recall?
<alex_alex> i removed pulseaudio and alsa-base
<alex_alex> then reinstalled them
<alex_alex> and thats all
<holstein> alex_alex: by what method? ..apt? synaptic?
<alex_alex> apt-get
<holstein> alex_alex: i know you are saying "thats all", but that will/can break sound
<holstein> if it were my box, i would try all options in alsamixer ...dont trust the labels there
<Level_9> on alex_alex's topic what's the best mp3 (or better, multi-format) cli player for use with alsa?
<holstein> cvlc ?
<alex_alex> but the sound disappeared before i reinstall this packages, i hope reinstall will fix the sound
<alex_alex> i  use audacious only :)
<holstein> alex_alex: i wasnt aware audacious had a commandline function
<Level_9> audacious is awesome. But I need to run ona teeny-tiny machine with no GUI.
<alex_alex> yes, i see, but i have never used cli players before
<Level_9> I'm using mpg321 right now, but it's stupid and just the first thing I tried other than aplay
<holstein> Level_9: mp3blaster seems interesting.. havent spent much time with it myself... you should ask in #opensourcemusicians
<Level_9> cool. I'm one of those.
 * holstein too :)
<Level_9> down with the lawyers at RIAA, ASCAP, BMI, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. $$$$$$$$$
<alex_alex> ok, seems i have to buy a few bottles of beer and install linux mint right now
<alex_alex> damned pulse!
<Level_9> all the music I write is open source </off_topic>
<holstein> alex_alex: mint uses pulse.. and you can break it with the same version of pavucontrol that is in the ubuntu repos that you were using
<alex_alex> i know, but my sound problem it is just a one more reason to try this distro
<alex_alex> as i have to install the system again, i can try smth different :)
<holstein> alex_alex: sure.. and you should try what you like, but you might want to use this as a learning experience, since all the major distros are actualy quite similar in this way
<holstein> if you are new to XFCE, linux, pulse, and ALSA, you might want to spentd a little bit more time troubleshooting and trying to undo what you have doen
<holstein> done*
<alex_alex> i was googling 4 days, and now i just want to relax listening my favorite radio station
<holstein> in the future, you might want to come right in here before you do anything else
<holstein> it could be something in the UI you are not accustomed to, that now has been compromised
<alex_alex> i think that smth miss configured deep in the system
<holstein> yeah, maybe you did
<alex_alex> but it is difficult to find what exactly
<alex_alex> thanks guys, going to reinstall evrth now, buy!
<holstein> i would install whatever DE you were used to using before
<holstein> bye*
<Level_9> holstein: I noticed in the window manager that "gnome services" on startup is not checked by default.... my guess is that's why the gnome screensaver stuff isn't working. However, *I* _am_ working, so I can't just log out and log back in now. Will have to try later.
<Level_9> wish xtrlock could be enabled after inactivity. it's awesome.
<Level_9> that would be the resident NSA monitor's main complaint about it (they complain about everything other than corruption)
<Level_9>  is now known as Plan_9_From_Outer_Space
<K1rk> I created a customized, branded profile for my organization in Xubuntu.  I am trying to push this profile to users. (wallpapers, panel positions, panel preferences\widgets) etc.
<K1rk> When I was on a Gnome environment I could simply cp -R /home/skeluser/* /etc/skel, then create a user with that skel folder and everything was copied.
<K1rk> On Xubuntu it seems some preferences, like wallpaper and panels, go back to default for this new user.
<K1rk> How can I fix this?
<Unit193> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml for example has the wallpaper, should be another way to set that though.
<K1rk> Unit193, I assumed the settings were somewhere in the home directory... that's how it is for everything else.  Thanks for the file path, I will look at that file in a moment...
<K1rk> I'm confused as to why a cp -R fails to carry those settings to my new user
<K1rk> It looks like my skel user does not have that XML file.
<K1rk> Unit193, this is strange.  In /home/skeluser I have the XML file you're talking about.  In the user my skel profile created, that file is missing.
<K1rk> Other XML files are present in that folder for the skel user, however
<K1rk> Unit193, oh I think I figured out what it did.  This turns out it's not an xubuntu thing... it's that cp -R doesn't copy dotfolders?
<Unit193> I was thinking that could be an issue.
<K1rk> Unit193, I must've forgotten that part.  :P  It's been a year since we did imaging, so I haven't made a skel in awhile. My bad.
<Unit193> I've not actually had to do it this style before, I've only done whole disk.
<K1rk> I see what I did differently too.  I believe if I do "cp -R /home/skeluser /etc/skel" it will copy skeluser and all its dotfolders. Then I'll just mv everything up a level. That must be how I did it last year
<K1rk> Unit193, thanks for making me realize my mistake.  I got everything working now.
<K1rk> https://goput.it/0i9.png  :)
<K1rk> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Great, glad it's working,,
<Unit193> So this'll be put on a good deal of the computers there? Cool.
<K1rk> Yeah 200 this batch.
<K1rk> We have about 400 imaged 10.04.4 LTS with Gnome 2
<K1rk> But due to driver issues we can't resolve on the old kernel, we're moving this batch to this.
<K1rk> We're making it as Gnome2-ish as possible to eliminate complaints from staff\students
<K1rk> Hence the Places applet, and my custom System menu
<Unit193> Wow, that's pretty cool, hope it all works out!
<K1rk> Unit193, we are going 1 to 1 starting this year. Over the next 4 years, we'll enter 200 netbooks each year into circulation with our incoming freshmen.
<K1rk> We've been running Ubuntu 10.04 with Gnome2 on our computer labs and classroom laptops\netbooks for the past year, but we can't get the Latitude 2120 wired NIC working on the 2.6x kernel reliably.
<K1rk> That prompted our early move to Xubuntu 12.04 since we are certainly not going Unity
<K1rk> Unit193, check this out
<K1rk> I made a customized boot splash, I was very proud of this one. :P
<K1rk> https://goput.it/aro.jpg
<Unit193> Ok, now that's nice.  Doing well with branding the school!
<Unit193> (Also, cool for being in Ohio too)
<K1rk> Ohio?
<K1rk> No Illinois
<K1rk> Unit193, I do have one other issue.  I'm not sure where this problem came from.  https://goput.it/1ii.png
<K1rk> The menu icons were there before........
<K1rk> Unit193, the icons ARE still present for administrator (/home/skeluser, actually I lied slightly about the path to make it more sensible)
<K1rk> So it's something that fucked up in the copy to /etc/skel.
<Unit193> Right, did you change from Humanity to Humanity-dark?  Could be something to do with .icons
<K1rk> Unit193, seems to not matter which icon theme I choose.
<Unit193> (Also, we try to keep it family friendly)
<K1rk> lol, sorry.
<drc> been around teenagers too long :)
<K1rk> ^ true that.
<Unit193> Should be a direct copy, so don't yet see why it'd be mangled.   Nothing in .icons/ ?
<K1rk> drc, didn't even realize I said it.
<K1rk> Unit193, .icons does not exist in /home/tecs
<K1rk> Let me check administraotr
<K1rk> nope, no .icons there either
<K1rk> drc, truth be told just because I work in IT doesn't mean I'm old. I'm 19.
<K1rk> Unit193, could it be something wrong in .thumbnails?
<Unit193> I was thinking more of menucache, or somesuch (Don't think .cache would have it)
<K1rk> You know I think I'm just going to copy /home/administrator by making a tarball of it.
<K1rk> I must've missed something when I was doing dotfiles
<K1rk> Wow, recreating my ske f
<K1rk> Whoops. ^
<K1rk> Wow, recreating my skel folder did NOT fix the problem.
<K1rk> I am now certain all the dotfolders and dotfiles have been copied... I remade the whole skel.
<K1rk> Unit193, the only icons missing are the ones for the groups\folders.  All the applications have icons.  And the Office group still has its correct icon.
<K1rk> Unit193, also when I go into the Menu Editor, the icons ARE present in that.
<K1rk> see: https://goput.it/39d.png
<K1rk> ...or not
<Unit193> Random guess here, but rebuilding the menu seems like a good idea (update-menus ? ) rather than iconcaceh in that case (update-icon-caches)
<K1rk> I must have misread that.
<K1rk> update-menus is not a command
<K1rk> update-icon-caches is, but doesn't help the problem.
<K1rk> Unit193, I reuploaded the file I mislinked to.  https://goput.it/h42.png
<Unit193> Odd, I have that command in the "menu" package, but otherwise I don't know on this.
<K1rk> Unit193, output of "update TAB" http://gopaste.it/plh6
<Unit193> Oh, I trust you on that, just interesting.
<Darieto79> I cannot change my cursors in Xubuntu 12.04...and when I do only some animations change
<fabster> afdasf
<K1rk> fabster: qreqwr
<fabster> hehe
<xwalk_> Is there a tutorial on connecting to a remote desktop with remmina?
<filco> hi
<filco> xfce4-terminal -e screen irssi
<filco> in start up is not working
<filco> without screen works, but with it doesn't
<filco> what's up with this command?
<Unit193> xfce4-terminal -e "screen irssi"
<filco> thanks ill try it
<filco> brb rebooting
<filco> hm
<filco> works, thanks, though the nicklist didn't load up on boot
<Unit193> I don't use that script, so I wouldn't know.
<filco> done it thanks for your help
<Unit193> Sure.
<faryshta> How can I modify the volume of XFCE?
#xubuntu 2012-07-13
<DemonWitch> hey how can i change at grub the video driver ( i want to choose vesa by changing the kernel line)
<Unit193> Grub config? /etc/default/grub just remember to update-grub
<DemonWitch> Unit193, yeah
<DemonWitch> i want to tell grub to use vesa
<DemonWitch> instead of ati driver
<DemonWitch> what is the kernel line parameter?
<toekee> how do I save smb://102.168.1.100 (windows shares) ?
<ochosi> toekee: you mean as a bookmark in thunar?
<toekee> yes...ochsi...
<toekee> ochosi...
<ochosi> it's not possible at the moment, you have to use gigolo for that
<ochosi> (or you create a launcher)
<toekee> shux darn
<toekee> oh..a launcher
<toekee> what about fstab ?
<ochosi> yeah, you can also do that
<Unit193> Yep, that works, and is faster than FUSE.
<ochosi> not sure whether it takes longer to boot if you're not in your lan though
<ochosi> you can also add a network-manager dispatcher script that checks your wlan-essid (or in a lan your route etc.) and then mounts the smb share
<ochosi> there are many many options :)
<toekee> There should be an automount option
<toekee> Is this an xfce issue then ?
<toekee> I have the windows share as a home server, accessible from the local network from any laptop pretty much
<toekee> except crunchbang  and vector linux
<ochosi> well you can always go the slow way and use the "network" link in thunar
<ochosi> it's about as slow as browsing the network with windows
<ochosi> the automount option is fstab
<ochosi> toekee: ^
<toekee> yes...the network link....almost works
<toekee> I ndont really mind typing the address in the location  box, but I have never dealt with fstab , so that would be a learning thing
<toekee> how to add windows shares to fstab....google it...
<ochosi> yeah, it's just adding one line (and there are many examples on the net)
<ochosi> should be manageable
<toekee> the optiions are what confuse me
<ochosi> yeah, but there are not so many
<toekee> after the uuid
<ochosi> and they're documented
<toekee> I should learn it
<ochosi> yeah, it's pretty useful and works on every linux
<toekee> yah...its the real linux stuff....fstab
<toekee> the auto stuff is prolly frowned upon from the true linux point of view
<ochosi> not necessarily
<ochosi> but it's always useful to know your way on the command line, at least a bit
<ochosi> especially when X breaks or when you're on a remote server
<toekee> Yah ...true
<toekee> ochosi....what woould be an example of a windows shares added to fstab?
<ochosi> toekee: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+add+windows+share+fstab
<toekee> funny !
<ochosi> innit? :D
<toekee> oh yes..it is...
<ochosi> first result is the page of the ubuntu wiki
<ochosi> that should work ;)
<toekee> tnaks...I'll read for a bit now....
<toekee> thanks....
<ochosi> np, have fun!
<ochosi> and good luck
<toekee> despite my inabilities, I rarely ever use windows....
<toekee> "publisher files"
<toekee> so....there
<xubuntu260> First time on IRC; excuse any problems;  I'm looking for some help getting a dev environment setup on xubuntu.
<xubuntu260> I'm trying to install things like python-numpy and can't figure out which repository to add to apt.
<xubuntu260> example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-numpy
<xubuntu260> I'm just not sure what the mapping is from ubuntu names <-> xubuntu; used uname -a, but didn't see anythnig useful.
<Unit193> Just open synaptic and search for, and install python-numpy
<Unit193> or type sudo apt-get install python-numpy
<xubuntu260> Sweet.  Thanks so much Unit193.
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu260> Guess my mistake was going through the "Ubuntu software center"
<Unit193> Meh, I've never used it.
<xubuntu260> Just installed virtualbox, haven't used a debian system in years; thought that it was some front end for synaptic.
<xubuntu260> apt is great.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> There's that too.
<xubuntu260> Appreciated.
<liveoutloud91> Howdy! How would I get window snapping in Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Already enabled, but config in settings > Settings Manager > Window Manager > Advanced.
<liveoutloud91> I'm in the windows manager but I don't see "Advanced"
<Unit193> Top tab.
<doc|home> hey, I just installed a new geforce gtx550ti and my screens now seem a bit out of whack. I've switched from a geforce 7600gt. Anyone got any idea what I need to do to fix it? I can get to a terminal easily.
<doc|home> no mouse usage though
<doc|home> the xorg.conf reads Geforce 7600 GT for the boardname, but I doubt that's a problem, is it?
<doc|mobile> anyone?
<pepsipilot> Hello everyone
<pepsipilot> Will xubuntu work on a P3 258Megs laptop
<pepsipilot> What will be the best linux to run
 * Transfusion used mint 9 with xfce
<Transfusion> on a pIII 128 MB 533 mhz compaq presario lappy
<pepsipilot> Is mint9 good distro
<pepsipilot> How is xubuntu
<baizon> mint 9 old, gnome 2 distro
<baizon> xubuntu xfce :)
<Transfusion> gnome 2 is heavy on graphics....
<Transfusion> :D
<baizon> make your choice :)
<pepsipilot> Which 1 is better because slatz is running so so slow
<baizon> cant say :)
<baizon> try both
<pepsipilot> Okay
<pepsipilot> Are the big in size
<pepsipilot> How do I get the xubuntu xfce version
<well_laid_lawn> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pepsipilot> Hehe
<Marzata> most of the users are bio-robots
<pepsipilot> Oh okay
<Marzata> pepsipilot: the xfce version?
<baizon> xubuntu got only the xfce DE :)
<Marzata> another one
<xubuntu136> NEED HELP..i need to uninstall xubuntu completely..i've currently installed it along with windows 7..
<Marzata> you know, bio-robots are not yet that good at making jokes
<pepsipilot> What is DE
<pepsipilot> So is mint9 the 1 I need of the latest mint
<baizon> pepsipilot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<pepsipilot> Hehe thanks
<pepsipilot> Wanna find out will the latest mint xfce work on my old laptop or do I require mint9
<Mathsterk> pepsipilot: just try, it would probably not hurt :P
<baizon> mint doesnt have a "lastest version"
<baizon> mint xfce is bleeding edge
<Marzata> mint?
<baizon> Marzata: i mean mint + xfce
<Marzata> so
<pepsipilot> Isadora
<Transfusion> debian >.< i want to install wine 1.4. To do that, i need to install the unstable alsamixer. No problem, I figure. But to do that, i have to install the new python toolkit......., and to do that, i need to instal....... until i approach infinity.
<pepsipilot> Can I use a dos application in Linux
<pepsipilot> And if so I need so install winehq
<pepsipilot> Is it easy to use winehq to open a dos ap
 * Transfusion has no idea sorry, perhaps you may need DOSBox inside wine
<Transfusion> the dependencies in the debian repos are INSANELY outdated, some approaching three years old!
<Marzata> debian is a goner, use ubuntu
<Transfusion> debian and centos are the only options on host1free
<Transfusion> and getting ppa to work on debian squeeze is superhuman
<Transfusion> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC$ sudo synaptic
<Transfusion> [sudo] password for ravera:
<Transfusion> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<Transfusion> (synaptic:6241): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1.0
 * Transfusion facepalms
<well_laid_lawn> what does echo $DISPLAY return in a terminal ?
<Transfusion> $ echo $DISPLAY
<Transfusion> :1.0
<Transfusion> i'm on a VPS, lxde is installed
<well_laid_lawn> seems weird then
<pepsipilot> Will I be able to use dos on mint or xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> pepsipilot: you'll need an emulator
<well_laid_lawn> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-2 (precise), package size 800 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<pepsipilot> So dosbox works on Linux.
<well_laid_lawn> yeppers
<pepsipilot> Awesome
<Mathsterk> is there an easy way to check internet speed in cli? (without wget'ing a large file from somewhere)
<well_laid_lawn> Mathsterk: you need to be downloading something to check how fast you are capable of downloading stuff
<well_laid_lawn> here in oz I use ozspeedtest.com
<Mathsterk> well_laid_lawn: i'm planning on testing how fast internet my box has (it's about 2000 km away from me :P ) and it doesn't run X and last time i tried speedtests in lynx they wouldn't work
<well_laid_lawn> Mathsterk: sounds like you might have to use wget or curl
<Mathsterk> ok
<well_laid_lawn> afaik and I don't know everything
<Mathsterk> damn, just 5 mbit down and 1 up :\
<pepsipilot> Lol
<pepsipilot> Which is better for xubuntu or lubuntu
<Mathsterk> that is depending on what you mean with "better" :P (everything has advantages and disadvantages)
<pepsipilot> On my P3 laptop with 258megs
<pepsipilot> Which will run faster
<pepsipilot> Which 1 do u think
<pAt_> pepsipilot: maybe Lubuntu is slightly faster in my experience
<pepsipilot> Lubuntu
<Marzata> xubuntu -x +l
<sunzz> just resumed my system from standby - mouse stopped working...  what can i do about it?
<baizon> sunzz: restart? :)
<baizon> mouse ps2 or usb?
<sunzz> usb
<sunzz> restart does help indeed :P
<Dice> does re-plugging it help?
<Mathsterk> sunzz: switch usb-port, it usually help
<Mathsterk> helps*
<sunzz> indeed, replugging it into a different USB slot helps
<sunzz> but, since i am using a laptop with only 2 usb slots, i cant afford loosing 50% of my USB to standby
<Mathsterk> you can also try replugging
<sunzz> just replugging does not help
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check dmesg to see if the kernel registers the mouse being replugged
<sunzz> well_laid_lawn, i just did, it does not register it on the slot where it should be
<sunzz> well_laid_lawn, but it registers fine on the other usb slot, wich i need free for using usb-disks
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> it works ok if you unplug it before going to standby then resume?
<sunzz> not tried that yet
<sunzz> i forgot to mention, it does not happen after every resume, it seems to happen randomly in 60-70% of resumes
<sunzz> that why its so annoying :(
<ochosi> sunzz: have you taken a look whether there's already a bugreport?
<sunzz> ochosi, no, where should i look?
<ochosi> on launchpad
<sunzz> ah ok, im going to check that
<ochosi> or you can simply google "ubuntu $your-laptop-model resume standby usb blah blah"
<sunzz> ochosi, well i spent weeks googling that already, there are many similar problems reported, but almost no solutions, and if, they dont work for me
<ochosi> i see
<xubuntu426> hello world!
<xubuntu426> there is someone here?
<knome> just us robots.
<xubuntu426> robots?
<knome> i'm just kidding.
<xubuntu426> :D
<xubuntu426> i have a problem with installing kubuntu
<knome> kubuntu? then try #kubuntu
<xubuntu426> sorry xubuntu
<xubuntu426> on an old desktop pc
<knome> sure - what's the problem?
<xubuntu426> pentium IV
<xubuntu426> 1 gb ram
<xubuntu426> boot regular
<xubuntu426> at menu
<xubuntu426> what ever i choose
<xubuntu426> everything i choose
<xubuntu426> i have black screen
<xubuntu426> except with memtest
<xubuntu426> i have black screen with "install" "try live cd" and "check cd .."
<xubuntu426> the cd is sure ok because with my portable pc i can right play the live version
<xubuntu426> (and probably install it)
<xubuntu426> :(
<xubuntu426> [12:57] <xubuntu426> i have a problem with installing xubuntu [12:58] <xubuntu426> on an old desktop pc [12:58] <xubuntu426> pentium IV [12:58] <xubuntu426> 1 gb ram [12:58] <knome> sure - what's the problem? [12:58] <xubuntu426> boot regular [12:58] <xubuntu426> at menu [12:58] <xubuntu426> what ever i choose [12:59] <xubuntu426> everything i choose [12:59] <xubuntu426> i have black screen [12:59] <xubuntu426> except with memtes
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> xubuntu426, please read that
<xubuntu426> sorry
<xubuntu426> uff ..
<xubuntu426> what i can try??
<xubuntu426> i had to go
<xubuntu426> bye bye
<bonno> hi i have a problem with a process....  i am using conky and i can see that out of nowhere a process called :  xfce4-knotifyd  consumes a huge amount 30% of RAM... why? is that? i have my pc 1 + 1/2 days running... never had that problemm..also recently xfce4-xkb-plugin consumes 7% of the RAM (never had found a procces before that consumed more that 2-3%   (except browser with many tabs..) any help?
<bonno> i dont know what these processes do... :p
<magnus__> anyone know a way to produce all the fonts available in a terminal? ie a script/command/oneliner ?
<Second> any help?
<knome> magnus__, if you are referring to rebuilding the fonts catalog, check 'fc-cache' out
<magnus__> knome: not really no. I want to pick a font to use in rxvt-unicode, but would like to see all the ones available in the terminal, so I can pick it :)
<Second> can i get some advice here too ? :p
<knome> magnus__, so are you referring to "how can i see all the monospae fonts?"
<knome> !ask | Second
<ubottu> Second: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magnus__> knome: correct
<Second> i did  already...  oh ok
<Second>  hi i have a problem with a process....  i am using conky and i can see that out of nowhere a process called :  xfce4-knotifyd  consumes a huge amount 30% of RAM... why? is that? i have my pc 1 + 1/2 days running... never had that problemm..also recently xfce4-xkb-plugin consumes 7% of the RAM (never had found a procces before that consumed more that 2-3%   (except browser with many tabs..)
<knome> magnus__, i don't think there is a specific app for that
<magnus__> darn
<magnus__> would be very useful though
<knome> magnus__, a very niche request though ;)
<Mathsterk> Second: try restarting the xfce4-knotifyd
<magnus__> knome: sooo many fonts, it would be ideal to be able to pick the best one :)
<Mathsterk> sometimes they use insane amounts of ram, i don't know why :\
<Second> no its gone... :p omg.. memory is back to where it was
<Second> what does knotifyd does in simple words?
<knome> magnus__, i like liberation mono
<knome> magnus__, dejavu sans mono isn't bad either
<Mathsterk> Second: i think it's the fancy notifications (right corner)
<Mathsterk> maybe it crashed?
<magnus__> knome: ok will take a look. Thanks for the suggesions
<knome> magnus__, np :)
<Mathsterk> i found out why my computer boots slow
<Second> ok and something else...   xfce4-xkb-plugin   consumes too 8% RAM  never had before...  what does it do and how do i fix it?
<Mathsterk> 115 services or so starting up :P
<Second> *never had that before*
<Mathsterk> Second: try googling what it is
<knome> Second, it's a keyboard layout switching applet - if you don't need it, you can stop it
<Second> keyboard layout switcher...you mean it swithes between  "english" "japanese"  and that?
<knome> Second, yes.
<Second> cntrl + alt + shift ?
<knome> don't know about that.
<Second> thanks... found something on google about memory leak of that process..
<Relondo> So, I used "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to install Xfce on my standard Ubuntu installation. So, how  do I switch to it?
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<blackgatonegro> Hi
<Papa-Smurf> what is the best remote desktop for Xubuntu??
<blackgatonegro> Relondo, try picking "xubuntu-desktop" before logging in
<blackgatonegro> is in the options under the password thing
<Mathsterk> Papa-Smurf: how are you going to use it?
<Papa-Smurf> from a linux or windows client
<Papa-Smurf> something like vnc...
<Mathsterk> x11vnc is good
<blackgatonegro> remote desktop? Well, there is grdesktop
<Papa-Smurf> x11vnc
<Papa-Smurf> there are many
<Papa-Smurf> but i want to know which one works better with Xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> grdesktop is basically a clone of the Microsoft one
<Mathsterk> Papa-Smurf: tried x11vnc?
<Papa-Smurf> i haven't tried any yet
<Papa-Smurf> what i need to install x11vnc???
<Mathsterk> well, try a solution, if you don't like it, try the next one :P
<Papa-Smurf> xinetd ??
<Mathsterk> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<blackgatonegro> Try grdesktop if you wanna use it with windows computers
<Mathsterk> and it should do it automagically
<Papa-Smurf> Mathsterk,  and that's all
<Papa-Smurf> Mathsterk, ahh ok
<Papa-Smurf> good
<blackgatonegro> if is linux only, well yes, there are many many options.
<Papa-Smurf> blackgatonegro, can i install both servers grdesktop and x11vnc??
<Mathsterk> i always prefer vnc, because it isn't locked to one os and you find clients for almost every thing
<Mathsterk> Papa-Smurf: i think you can install both
<blackgatonegro> Well, yes, but make sure to only run one at the time.
<Papa-Smurf> blackgatonegro, thanks
<blackgatonegro> also try vnc
<Papa-Smurf> i'm going to install x11vnc and if i'm not happy i will try other
<Papa-Smurf> x11vnc does a have client?
<blackgatonegro> grdesktop is mostly for those used to the Microsoft one
<blackgatonegro> a gui? well, there are a few
<Papa-Smurf> ok i'm going to install both and try at home
<Papa-Smurf> but first i need more alcohol in my blood
<Mathsterk> Papa-Smurf: x11vnc is a vnc server and cli-only, but i think there is some gui's for it as well
<blackgatonegro> I have found a few guis, but none of them are top rated
<Mathsterk> it's for ubuntu but that shouldn't matter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Papa-Smurf> cli-only
<blackgatonegro> again, grdesktop  is the easiest to use
<Papa-Smurf> what i want i gui mostly
<blackgatonegro> grdesktop  then
<Papa-Smurf> as CLI i've got ssh
<Papa-Smurf> let's try grdesktop then
<Papa-Smurf> is it "Remotedesktop Client" in the software center?
<Mathsterk> look for server
<Papa-Smurf> it looks like yes
<blackgatonegro> just type "grdesktop"
<blackgatonegro> in the search bar
<Papa-Smurf> only appears the client version
<Mathsterk> or just do: sudo apt-get install grdesktop
<blackgatonegro> tried with getdeb?
<Papa-Smurf> ohh yes man
<Mathsterk> anyone got a list of how "sudo services --status-all" looks like on a fresh install?
<Papa-Smurf> I haven't taken so many drugs today
<Papa-Smurf> but i think i can install it
<blackgatonegro> well, try searchiching for ubuntu deb grdesktop on the ubuntu web searchers
<Papa-Smurf> i couldn't find the server package fro grdesktop
<holstein> SpaceAviator: maybe just vinagre/vino
<holstein> SpaceAviator: sorry... Papa-Smurf ^
<holstein> Papa-Smurf: also, depeding on your needs, teamviewer is quite easy and well supported, though not opensource
<Papa-Smurf> holstein, yes i used teamviewer in the past
<holstein> i have been enjoying the remmina viewer and i usually just use vino, running vino-preferences in the terminal to configure
<Papa-Smurf> holstein, vino is probably the best
<Papa-Smurf> i think
<Papa-Smurf> i used it when my life was easy
<habibjp> hello
<habibjp> Can anyone help me with installing Xubuntu on a RAID0 array
<baizon> habibjp: whats your problem?
<habibjp> None yet. But i'm not sure how to go ahead installing.
<habibjp> i have two disks (500gb each) in RAID0, set up on the motherboard
<habibjp> im planning to install XP, then W7, then Xubuntu, all side-by-side
<habibjp> so when i get to installing xubuntu, can i just install (alongside) as i normally would?
<habibjp> or do i need drivers, like for windows
<habibjp> or is it more complicated
<habibjp> (sorry for my long-windedness)
<craigbass1976> I have a samba share mounted up ( it's shared out and mounted by the same box ) but I can't delete files unless I'm at a command line.  Trying in the GUI gives me an error about not being able to find or create trash.
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<craigbass1976> habibjp, I just tried reading what you asked, but the log file ends right after you said hello.  I can only see (in here) from "so when I get..." down.
<habibjp> craigbass1976, heres what i said: i have two disks (500gb each) in RAID0, set up on the motherboard im planning to install XP, then W7, then Xubuntu, all side-by-side so when i get to installing xubuntu, can i just install (alongside) as i normally would? or do i need drivers, like for windows or is it more complicated (sorry for my long-windedness)
<habibjp> Apologies for my hiedous grammar
<habibjp> and spelling
<craigbass1976> habibjp, and spelling...  It's  hideous.  ;)
<craigbass1976> habibjp, you're doing hardware raid then?
<craigbass1976> Is your card on this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/RAID/
<habibjp> i dont see it :(
<habibjp> my RAID chip purports to be made by ATI
<Sergio55> Hi all! I'm running xubuntu 12 and the problem is that desktop clock shows the time +1 hour more than real local. I've double checked time zone and location settings - these are set right. How do I fix that?
<habibjp> is it stuck on/off daylight saving time perhaps
<craigbass1976> or maybe your wife is trying to make sure you're early for stuff...
<habibjp> so, as my raid chip isnt on the list, will i be unable to use xubuntu on my raid array? :(
<Sergio55> okay then, what's the command to set timezone from console?
<craigbass1976> habibjp, I'm not sure; I've only done software raid and it was before dapper...
<habibjp> hmm
<habibjp> i guess i could jsut boot from the install disc and see what happens?
<habibjp> if it recognizes the drive i shouldn't have a problem, right?
<Sergio55> habibjp, sorry to ask again, but what's the command to set timezone from console?
<habibjp> sorry i don't know it
<Sergio55> thanks anyway
<habibjp> ill see if i can find out
<Sergio55> got another question
<craigbass1976> Sergio55, it's going to be date, but I don't know what the options are...
<craigbass1976> Sergio55, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-set-date-time-from-linux-command-prompt/
<Sergio55> in windows, when you use apps, it somehow remembers your current language selection for an app.  is it implemented/possible to install or configure on xubuntu?
<genii-around> Sergio55: You wanted to set the time, or you want to set the timezone?
<Sergio55> genii-around, timezone is set all right, but somehow clock on the desktop shows a hour more
<Sergio55> genii-around, I just want to fix that
<habibjp> you could always set it from BIOS
<genii-around> Sergio55: Perhaps to use ntpd to set the time from a local tick server
<Sergio55> genii-around, thanks for the tip, i'll dig that way
<Sergio55> and about languages question?
<genii-around> Sergio55: No idea offhand on that, I only ever use a single one on this system
<Sergio55> i just simultaneously use two, and changing these every time you switch to another app is a real pain in the arse
<craigbass1976> I have a samba share mounted up ( it's shared out and mounted by the same box ) but I can't delete files unless I'm at a command line.  Trying in the GUI gives me an error about not being able to find or create trash.
<Dice> shift+del removes directly, without trash
<lduros> can you do a live USB out of the XUBUNTU alternate iso?
<lduros> I want to use xubuntu out of a usb flash drive? without ever installing it on the harddrive
<Dice> you need livecd-image for live-usb, for permanent usage you should do actual installation on stick
<lduros> Dice: hmm ok so how can I do that?
<lduros> with a CD and instead of installing on the harddrive, i install on the usb?
<lduros> hehe
<lduros> sounds doable
<craigbass1976> Dice, aha.  Thanks.  Any way to force it without confirmation?
<rinzler> I'm having some major problems. I just started up my 12.04 machine and now there is only one workspace available (had 6), and the window buttons (close minimize maximize) are gone. I've tried rebooting and the whole nine yards. any ideas?
<rinzler> also: none of the open windows are being shown in the Window Buttons panel item, and alt-tab doesn't work either.
<Dice> rinzler: alt +F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Dice> then rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions to remove corrupted session
<rinzler> ahh! Perfect! Thanks, Dice!
<Dice> np
<Mathsterk> hmmz, now my disk won't be unmounted "disk or device is busy" or something
<Dice> it's in a hurry, give it a moment
<Dice> not viewing it's contents in any file manager window might help
<Mathsterk> i'm not doing anything on it
<Mathsterk> and the activity led is not flashing, weird
<xubuntu209> Hello, I would like to know where to ask about updates and which ones to install for Xbuntu 12.04
<Unit193> What's wrong with them?
<well_laid_lawn> what do you want to know about the updates?
<xubuntu209> Do I install all of the updates or do I need to go through the list and somehow select only the ones I want/need/should have.
<Unit193> Generally you go with all.
<drc> xubuntu209: From your nick I assume that you are irc'ing from the live cd install and are thinking about the first update after install?
<xubuntu209> No, I am on a Windows system just surfing the net.  I have Xbuntu installed on another system.  It has been up and running for a couple of months.  I just see the update symbol every few days and have been installing them.  I have begun to wonder, however, if I was installing a bunch of stuff I do not need or want.
<xubuntu209> You are correct abou the IRC part tho.
<drc> ok...not to be insulting, but asking the question tells me that you probably want to take what's offered, until you have a bit more experience and can really tell what you want/need.
<well_laid_lawn> why wouldn't you want to update a peice of software ? mostly updates are due to bugfixes or improvements
<pleia2> updates to stable releases fix major bugs or security, so you want them :)
<xubuntu209> No offense taken.  I am very new to linux/ubuntu/xbuntu.
<xubuntu209> Ok, thanks for the great help.
<Unit193> Kernel updates are the only ones that need reboots, most others just close the program and reopen (firefox)
<drc> and when a reboot <is> required, the updated usually/always (?) tell you so :)
<Unit193> Yes, yes it does.
<xubuntu209> Thanks again.
<Unit193> You can also check what program needs it by running   cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<xubuntu209> How do I elegantly exit from this chat?
<Unit193> /quit
<Unit193> You could just close the tab as well, if you wish.
<xubuntu209> thanks!
<grifo74> hi how i run vmwareplayer
<grifo74> i'm with xubuntu 12.04 lts 64bits
<grifo74> i can't install patch dont work
<asterismo> i need help
<asterismo> please
<asterismo> thunderbird wont open
<asterismo> thunderbird crashes 2 seconds after opening
<drc> grifo74: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151099/how-to-uninstall-vmware-player-on-ubuntu-12-04
<drc> asterismo: rename ~/.thunderbird (the config files) and try to open it
<Unit193> asterismo: You could reinstall it, or launch it from the terminal and see what output it'll give.
<drc> grifo74: opps...my fault (trying to do 3 things at once), that was <uninstalll>...sorry
<J03y_B> Hi everybody, never mind me, first time user just nosing around.
<grifo74> no problem
<grifo74> i resolv the proble download anothet patch the problem is in the patch
<drc> J03y_B: There's a USD$5.00 cover charge, just place it in the box marked "Beer Money" over in the corner.
<J03y_B> :)
<J03y_B> done
 * J03y_B is buying everyone beer...
<J03y_B> ping drc
<J03y_B> ....
<asterismo> drc, ok, i'll try that
<asterismo> drc, but i will loose all my email right?
<drc> asterismo: not if you <rename> the folder...that way you can rename it back if/when.
<drc> This was just to see if it was a config problem...if not, then try Unit193's (?) idea of re-installing
<Unit193> Could also run the application from terminal, see where it's falling over.
<drc> that too :)
<drc> even better.
<Unit193> Both are normal steps.
<Unit193> Could strace it, that's always fun!  (Helped me a few times)
<drc> for strange ideas of fun.....
<Mathsterk> drc: on irc you will find geeks, and geeks don't like "normal" fun, they love "geeky" fun
<drc> Mathsterk: ORLY?
<Mathsterk> yes :o
<xubuntu657> hello everyone. ive tried installing xubuntu on my dell latitude 120l laptop (768mb ram 1.7ghz cpu) several times. the first time it ran just fine without any problems. then all of a sudden when i tried booting, the screen went black and cpu light stopped blinking. i force shut down my pc, then tried again, this time it just simply froze during the splash screen and wouldnt boot. that was with a wubi install, i have also tried u
<Mathsterk> cpu light?
<xubuntu657> yeah, the little light that blinks when your computer is running (sorry if my terminology is off)
<Mathsterk> hdd-activity led?
<xubuntu657> yeah, i guess lol
<Mathsterk> can you boot windows?
<xubuntu657> yeah, windows runs just fine w/o problems
<xubuntu657> right now im using the computer i want to put xubuntu on
<Mathsterk> maybe a bad install?
<xubuntu657> im not sure. ive tried quite a few times. my most recent attempt using lili to creat a bootable usb has gone the longest without freezing. i have also tried using the text based installation and that doesnt work either
<xubuntu657> but i just redownloaded the os and im gonna try to make the usb again
<Mathsterk> remember to check the md5 filesum
<xubuntu657> how do i do that?
<Mathsterk> just google it, "how to find md5 sum windows"
<xubuntu657> ok
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mathsterk> thanks well_laid_lawn :)
<drc> xubuntu657: I'm confused. Are you saying you can install Xubuntu from a USB or that you can install, but then Xubuntu freezes after the install?
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<drc> er...can't then can :)
<xubuntu657> i can install, but for some reason when i boot it up it freezes
<Mathsterk> maybe xubuntu doesn't like wubi?
<J03y_B> are you comfortable with the idea of creating a separate partition, installing Xubunto on there and multi-boot it?
<well_laid_lawn> or it needs something like nomodeset in the kernel line
<J03y_B> or you could run it as a live USB/CD
<xubuntu657> i dont know how to manage partitions, and ive already tried running as a live usb and that doesnt work either
<J03y_B> That's strange... what does not work if you try running it live?
<Mathsterk> xubuntu657: i think xubuntu automagically can set the partitions up
<J03y_B> and, to start with the beginning, how did you create your live USB?
<Mathsterk> you just need to tell it how much space you want on xubuntu
<J03y_B> The Ubuntu installers do a great job at repartitioning, the only thing you have to be sure of is that your windows partition is defragged, and that you have enough space left on your HDD
<J03y_B> for testing purposes anything between 6 and 12 Gigs works allright...
<xubuntu657> i used Lili, with a 4gb flash drive and i just followed the instructions, i formatted to fat32, i unchecked the hide files box, and checked the live usb box and clicked the lightning bolt
<Mathsterk> i reccommend (if you are going to experiment) to give xubuntu 16-32 GiB :P
<xubuntu657> and through my bios i set it to look for os in usb first
<J03y_B> try UNetBootIn for windows, with the ISO you get of the Xubuntu site.
<mongy> when all else fails, there's dd
<J03y_B> when you start up your PC, in the boot splash screen you'll see a key-combination that brings you to a boot selection menu. (F10, or F12 mostly). If you press that you don't have to alter your BIOS, you can choose directly
<Mathsterk> on the dells i have comed across it's usually esc or f1 i think
<J03y_B> @mongy, I suspect the poster isn't familiar with Linux CLI yet...
<xubuntu657> no
<mongy> on my dell it's f12
<J03y_B> I have a Dell, itś F12 since the beginning of time. :)
<Mathsterk> it will say when you boot (look at the bottom part of the screen and look for "boot from device" or someting similiar"
<Mathsterk> maybe f12 then
<xubuntu657> but the installer boots from the usb, its just when it is at the screen that says xubuntu with the default desktop background, after a while it just freezes
<J03y_B> So you are beyond the screen where you can choose to run Xubuntu Live?
<J03y_B> .... or are you stuck there?
<xubuntu657> no, i can get past that
<drc> "Hry you guys" :)  It installs fine, but wont boot :)
<xubuntu657> what drc said!
<J03y_B> If you are stuck at that screen, it isn't installed yet...
<drc> I quit
<xubuntu657> so, now im using unetbootin to create the usb. i also did an md5 check, and it matches
<mongy> never had any luck with unetbootin... dunno why, it always seemed to spaz out on me.
<mongy> it's as easy to boot the iso directly these days.
<xubuntu657> i tried using wubi, but it just doesnt want to boot
<genii-around> If you spend more than 2 hours on trying to make a bootable usb, you could have bought an external dvd drive for the wages of that 2 hours
<xubuntu657> i dont have a job, and i have been trying for over 3 days lol
<xubuntu657> not just with the usb, but ive tried a couple install methods
<xubuntu657> i will be back, gonna try and install another time
<mongy> are you equiped enough to install xubuntu into a virtual machine?
<xubuntu657> im back. im having the same problem as before:(
<xubuntu657> everytime i try to install xubuntu (ive also tried lubuntu) my computer completely freezes up during the splash screen. the hdd light stops, and so does my usb light (i am trying to boot from a usb because i dont have any blank cd's)
<Unit193> Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<xubuntu657> yep, ive tried pretty much everything (wubi install, live usb using vbox emulator, usb-boot)
<well_laid_lawn> you can turn off the splash screen during boot to fid out where it hangs
<xubuntu657> how do i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> at the grub menu select the kernel and press  e
<well_laid_lawn> then select the kernel line and press  e  again
<well_laid_lawn> move to the end and delete   splash then press b
<xubuntu657> ok, thanks. i will try that in just a minute
<xubuntu657> but since im currently using the computer on which to do the install i have to leave, but i will be back using the same username
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu657> i am back. i turned off the splash, and the boot hangs at 3 lines. the first starting with 31.364903, the second starting with 31.366662 and the third starting with 31.368414
<genii-around> Those are the timestamps... anything interesting writen on those lines|?
<xubuntu657> and it gives me a website to go to and download a driver for my wireless card
<xubuntu657> error, something about a fw file missing, ucode b43
<xubuntu657> but idk how to install the driver if i cant boot xubuntu
<genii-around> Is probably hanging on setting up the network
<xubuntu657> yeah, i think that might be it. is there a way i can skip that step?
<genii-around> xubuntu657: ctrl-c on the screen where it freezes will abort the current startup thing it's trying
<xubuntu657> oh cool. and after that it just continues the setup normally?
<genii-around> So it will go something like Setting up network    Fail!      and then continue
<genii-around> xubuntu657: Pretty much
<xubuntu657> oh cool. im gonna go try that now! thanks for the advice
<ochosi> also
<ochosi> (if i may step in)
<ochosi> the b43 firmware should be available in the repos
<ochosi> but you have to install it separately
<genii-around> Yes, firmware-cutter or so
<ochosi> it's annoying because it sometimes works in live-images
<ochosi> and then you install, reboot and are left without network
<Unit193> I'd recommend checking jockey first.
<genii-around> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:015-9 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 73 kB
<genii-around> Hm, that one may just be for pulling it out of the Windows .inf/.sys stuff
<ochosi> yup, but still, it's as easy as installing any other package
<genii-around> I guess you can mount the win partition, pull the firmware off it
<ochosi> well he's gone already ;)
<genii-around> Yup! Maybe we'll see him back if his wired connection works
 * ochosi is keeping his fingers crossed
<xubuntu657> so when my computer boots and hangs, i tried pressing ctrl-c, but it didnt seem to register any of my keyboard presses
<genii-around> Bleh
<xubuntu657> yeah. but i wrote down what it hangs on
<xubuntu657> "b43-phy ERROR...   firmware file not found b43/ucode5.fw... firmware file not found b43-open/ucode5.fw
<xubuntu657> nevermind, i googled the problem and i think i found a fix!
<well_laid_lawn> do you have the link for the solution?
<mongy> phy suggests you need the broadcom-wl driver
<Kenshizl> Does anyone know how to get a network printer working? (I don't really know how to set it up to be recieved on xubuntu)
#xubuntu 2012-07-14
<Kenshizl> Helo\lo?
<Kenshizl> I mean, "Hello?"
<clear`> hey guys, i recently noticed my sound/speakers no longer work, I dont know what caused them to stop working (sad I know) anyone around to help me troubleshoot the problem
<well_laid_lawn> clear`: have you checked in alsamixer that everything is turned up ?
<clear`> yup
<clear`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting/
<clear`> im going through all that right now
<well_laid_lawn> aplay -l shows the card?
<well_laid_lawn> speakers are turned on?
<clear`> speakers all the way up
<clear`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090836/
<well_laid_lawn> you shouldn't need sudo for aplay -l
<genii-around> Are these external speakers?
<clear`> i was cp the commands from that site
<clear`> genii-around: no, laptop speakers
<genii-around> Ah, OK. I found my external ones don't work now unless i unplug/replug them to the computer
<clear`> i rarely use these speakers, i have no clue how long they havent worked
<clear`> but i know they worked at one point (thanks pandora)
<clear`> ok i got it!!!
<clear`> thanks guys :)
<well_laid_lawn> what was the issue?
<clear`> restarted the drivers
<clear`> no idea what the issue was, but that worked
<well_laid_lawn> k
<clear`> thanks again :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<filco> hello
<filco> how do I change the taskbar theme when i theme xubuntu?
<filco> the window themes have changed but not the bar area
<well_laid_lawn> the panel?
<Unit193> Settings manager > Window Manager
<filco> that's not changing the taskbar
<filco> or other icons
<filco> just the window style
<well_laid_lawn> you need to change the gtk theme
<Unit193> Icons are in Appearance.
<filco> ah
<filco> done it, thanks
<unrar> Hi.
<Kusyaka> hi all!
<Kusyaka> еcть кто живой?
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kusyaka> ok
<baizon> or english please :)
<xjohnthomasx> Hey, question.. If I just accidentally deleted my boot partition, to expand my root partition, from a live usb cd instance of Xubuntu.. Do I have to re-download the current kernel to the new boot partition/folder in the root partition in order to boot into my previous linux setup?
<jon__> just installed xubuntu for the first time
<jon__> restarting
<Marzata> xubuntu!
<uskerine> hi, i am trying to launch a x11 application from different host than the xubuntu one
<uskerine> i use xhost + in xubuntu and export the dISPLAY to the right IP on the other host
<uskerine> but i can not get the app running
<uskerine> is there something blocked in xubuntu 12.04 xserver?
#xubuntu 2012-07-15
<xubuntu212> +i
<xubuntu212> i am trying to install xubuntu 12.0 on an old machine. when i get past the part where it asks for the keyboard format, it gives me an error that the operating system can't finish the install.
<xubuntu212> its a gateway e-3400 with a Pentium III (930 MHz), and 256mb of RAM
<xubuntu212> +x
<chris__> hello all, I'm new to xubuntu, and linux in general
<chris__> after reading the documentation, I'm having some trouble changing my desktop theme. can anyone help?
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Appearance OR Window Manager
<Unit193> Though, the shimmer themes will be best/most compatible.
<chris__> right, but when I dl a theme from http://xfce-look.org/ and place it in my user > share > themes folder, it doesn't show up in the Appearance window
<Unit193> Extracted I'd guess?  It *generally* should, but you may as well extract it to ~/.themes/ since that's local.
<chris__> I'm not sure what to extract, there are no zipped files that I'm looking at. All the folders in my themes folder lead to a secondary folder like "xfce-notify-4.0" or "gtk-2.0" and then a plain text document labeled "gtkrc"
<JenniferB2> Hi .. does xubuntu come with unity ?
<Unit193> No, that's the point of the X.
<JenniferB2> ooh 12.04 neither ?
<Unit193> 12.10 as well.
<Unit193> It's the point of the X.
<JenniferB2> nice.. i bumbed into this and was confused http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSsiGuq7qf4
<JenniferB2> download please progress :)
<JenniferB2> 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<JenniferB2> i hate instability.. so no risks please
<Unit193> Not saying it won't ever be unstable, but it's not using Unity.
<mdel> hey all - im installing over top of a 12.04 Ubuntu installation
<mdel> Xubuntu retains my home directories, correct?
<well_laid_lawn> mdel: do you have home on a seperate partition?
<mdel> i do.. already pulled the trigger, everything is fine
<mdel> thanks :)
<TuxyThePenguin> how do i update XFCE'
<baizon> TuxyThePenguin: from to?
<BlitzHere> Hi all! I wanted to install ubuntu but my system is quite old. I'm not sure whether to go with xubuntu or lubuntu. CAnanyone help?
<well_laid_lawn> BlitzHere: you're in the xubuntu channel, what do you think ppl will recommend ?
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<Joris__> Hi guys
<Joris__> I need some advise ...
<Joris__> I just installed for first time a xubuntu distor
<Joris__> I just installed for first time a xubuntu distro
<Joris__>  and i'm not able to play sound, how do i start fixing this kind of issues?
<Joris__> it looks like driver issues
<xubuntu336> anyone alive... got question regards to Sony Vaio Fn key not working....
<mbze430> this is what I have posted in the forum for help... but it's going no where
<mbze430> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163614/xubuntu-12-04-sony-vgn-fj170-brightness-volume-s1-s2-keys-are-not-functional
<PrivateReese> hey guys
<PrivateReese> somebody online?
<Mathsterk> PrivateReese: probably
<PrivateReese> oky because i have some problems using xubuntu with my Dell XPS L702x and i though maybe someone of you could help me?
<Mathsterk> tell us what your problem is :P
<PrivateReese> ok as I sayd i got multiple problems
<PrivateReese> I could not select the build in soundcard as the default one
<PrivateReese> so i plays some sound but i cant controll it over the FN Keys
<PrivateReese> as well as i would want to disable enable wlan and adjust the brightness of the screen
<PrivateReese> for screen brightness i know a workaround for my graphics card but i thought that you might have some workaround for everything
<PrivateReese> as well as there is some bug controlling the ubuntu software center with the mouse, if i want to switch the center its just going somewhere else
<Dice> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.fi/2012/05/fix-adjust-sound-with-multimedia-keys.html
<PrivateReese> thanks for this
<PrivateReese> do i have to run it as root?
<PrivateReese> because i am not able to rename the device
<PrivateReese> seems that i can handle all the problems mention above now
<PrivateReese> those somebody maybe know how to setup Bumblebee correctly with Xubuntu and Nvidia Gefore GT555M
<PrivateReese> will just shortly relogin
<drc> Anyone (in the US, that is) been able to get the Olympics Live on http://www.nbcolympics.com to work under Xubuntu and FF ?  Yes I do have one the required cable subscriptions, and it works fine under Windows and SalixOS.
<drc> Actually, it does not work with Xubuntu and FF, Chromium or Midori...so I and guessing it's not strictly a FF issue.
<mongy> flash ?
<drc> mongy, Not sure...flash is installed and working...what happens is that I can complete the verification process but it soes not appear to work, afterwards the screen returns to the start verification process page insteas of the "you're ready to watch" page.
<drc> the same version of flash and FF are used in SalixOS...I'm not sure what version of flash the windows machine is using (and can't check right now)
<drc> any way, I'm going to run Ubuntu itself now, to see what happens...it is a *buntu thing.
<drc> OK,...the NBC Olympics thing happens under Ubuntu as well...guess it's a *buntu problem :(
<PrivateReese> hey somebody  here who can tell my why using this script http://blog.mazesloup.fr/index.php/post/2011/10/12/dell-xps-l702x-switching-touchpad-onoff just switches the led light on the touchpad off/on not the touchpad itself?
<spktkpkt> hi...can someone point me to a faq/wiki that explains how to run a script on usb key plug?
<spktkpkt> i read about udev, but i need a possibility that doesn't depend on a vendor id or similar, it must work for every usb key
<spktkpkt> maybe the automount mechanism of thunar can handle this/can expanded to do that?
<spktkpkt> i'll use udev, too...if someone can give me a hint on how to make a rule that work for every usb device (any kind of usb storage)
<_xubuntu-ubuntu_> HELP, i have a read only filesystem
<_xubuntu-ubuntu_> HELP WITH A READ-ONLY filesystem
<xubuntu942>  years
<mbze430> anyone alive?
<mbze430> need help
<baizon> :)
<mbze430> I am having the dreaded Fn key not working problem...
<mbze430> here is what I have posted on askubuntu
<mbze430> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163614/xubuntu-12-04-sony-vgn-fj170-brightness-volume-s1-s2-keys-are-not-functional
<mbze430> any takers ? :D
<taz1232> criket noises
<mbze430> very
<Mathsterk> mbze430: idle here until one of the supernerds rescue you
<well_laid_lawn> mbze430: I checked the arch wiki and it seems sonys should have the Fn keys working ootb so dunno why yours don't
<well_laid_lawn> did they work with an older kernel?
<mbze430> I never tried an older kernel... it's on a 3.2-26 generic right now
<mbze430> oops
<mbze430> forgot the good old /msg
<mbze430> lol
<mbze430> I have read everywhere as well... but I can't come up with a explanation why Fn key is not registering
<well_laid_lawn> you could try adding    acpi_osi=Linux   to the end of the kernel lone
<well_laid_lawn> s/lo/li/
<Mathsterk> s/li/al/
<mbze430> I added that in the GRUB
<mbze430> like what I posted on askubuntu tried most of what I can find on the web
<mbze430> and I know it works because in Windows 7 I can control brightness and volume and everything else while holding the FN key
<mbze430> right now, I think the problem is that the FN key is not being acknowledged
<Mathsterk> mbze430: maybe you need to map the keys?
<mbze430> mathsterk: that's what I thought... but when I use the shortcut creator... holding the FN key it doesn't "bring" up a short cut
<mbze430> ^--- if that made sense....
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check launchpad to see if there is a bug filed for it
<Mathsterk> mbze430: that made sense
<Mathsterk> mbze430: i think there was some fancy way (in terminal) to check if the keys do something
<Mathsterk> is*
<mbze430> acpi_listen ?
<mbze430> acpi_listen "capture" all your keypress...
<Mathsterk> i don't remember, i did something 6-7 months ago to fix my volume keys, they work (50% ish) now :P
<mbze430> I am pretty sure its has to do with the module...
<mbze430> but ... then again... it's beyond my comprehension
<mbze430> I submitted the same question to launchpad about 30mins ago... so... we'll see
<Dice> mbze430: run "xev" in terminal and then try pressing fn keys
<mbze430> k..hold
<Dice> man it took long to find that with google
<mbze430> yep just as I thought... hitting FN key no events
<mbze430> hitting any other keys brings event up on the terminal
<mbze430> and S1 and S2 key no events either
<mbze430> ok going to update that in my question as well :D
<Dice> you could try newer kernel from ubuntu kernel team ppa
<mbze430> suggestion on which newer kernel to try?
<Dice> as new as possible
<echonize> Hey! How can i set panel alpha on 32bit Xubuntu? I had that slider on 64bit version, but now its vanished.
<mbze430> now ... I'm scared...lol
<Dice> echonize: enable compositing in window manager tweaks
<evilbug> hi. i upgraded to xubuntu 12.04 and now nm-applet won't show me the "enable wireless" option when right-clicking on it so i can't use wifi.
<uskerine> hi, i have installed ubuntuone in xubuntu 12.04
<uskerine> i succesfully launched "ubuntuone-installer"
<uskerine> i closed the window, how can i launch ubuntuone again?
<xubuntu570> Windows borders have disappeared under Xubuntu 12.04.  xfce4 is running, panel and icons are present, applications behave normally except pull-down menus vanish before items can be selected.  How do I fix this?
<Unit193> uskerine: Menu > Internet > Ubuntu One.
<Unit193> xubuntu570: Type  xfwm4 --replace  after hitting alt+f2.
<xubuntu570> Oh, also the Window Manager preferences panel in my settings manager is blank.
<Unit193> What?  Never seen that one...
<ochosi> xubuntu570: screenshot?
<uskerine> does anyone know how to install bonita open solution in xubuntu?
<Maccer> Why isn't xubuntu compiled in i686 yet?
<Maccer> I doubt that any pre-1995 computer will be able to run it on boot at 300 MB's
<xubuntu570> Unit193: Thanks, that worked.  Any idea what might have caused the failure?
<Unit193> xubuntu570: Not much, something can cause xfwm to have a "soft" crash, or such.
#xubuntu 2013-07-08
<glitchd_> hello all
<glitchd_> trying to figure out how to use the crtl+alt+bckspc to restart X if im in xubuntu
<genii> !dontzap
<genii> Hm.
<Inverse> Hello
<Noskcaj> Are there any rss readers that integrate with the xubuntu desktop?
<Pwnna> with 13.10 coming up. what features do we have?
<Noskcaj> Pwnna, lots of bugs so far ;)
<Pwnna> lol awesome
<Noskcaj> ideally xfce4.12 (depends on when they release it
<Pwnna> that seems like never
<Pwnna> :3
<Noskcaj> also, new versions of everything and a slightly updated theme
<Noskcaj> so nothing huge
<Noskcaj> Pwnna, you could always help us with 13.10?
<Pwnna> stable enough to use on a regular machine?
<Noskcaj> when we get around to releasing, yes
<Noskcaj> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ and http://community.ubuntu.com/ are the links to get involved
<Pwnna> Noskcaj: i'm a dev.. so idk i might be better helping xfce
<Noskcaj> ok
<Pwnna> i'm still on 12.04
<Pwnna> there's a lot of issues with the setup right now
<Pwnna> it's hard to fix
<Pwnna> so i want to start fresh
<Pwnna> but that's hard because so much legacy on this computer..
<Pwnna> (was upgraded from 10.10)
<Noskcaj> If you do re-install, go for 13.04, it has a lot of improvements over 12.04
<Pwnna> i know. i have another machine running 13.04
<Sysi> Pwnna: that's not so bad, my friend went from 10.04 to 12.04 without closing his screen process
<Pwnna> i wake to nuke everything as i have some weird graphics lock up right now
<Pwnna> and also i want to set up WDE
<nikolam> will Pidgin on 12.04 LTS be updated? It lacks certificates/ connection with facebook chat.
<baizon> nikolam: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<baizon> but i'm not using pidgin, so i can't tell if it helps you
<nikolam> I more and more wonder what is the point of LTS if programs are not updated when they start lacking functionality.
<Sysi> has there been a bug reported?
<nikolam> Sysi, hm, now I try it on another machine with LTS and it works... .hmm
<deckard> hello. what kind of tests are recommended after trying the different video drivers offered in ubuntu?
<deckard> to determine which driver is working best*
<nikolam> as a part of driver development or as testing as a user?
<Sysi> try running whatever you need to run and maybe check temperatures with command "sensors"
<deckard> user
<deckard> i wanna know witch will run my game metter
<deckard> b*
<Sysi> then, run the game
<deckard> and just check fps?
<Sysi> if you want a benchmark, there's Unigine Heaven
<deckard> ok, ty
<nikolam> there is phoronix test suite and glxgears
<deckard> what i fi cant tell much of a difference ? go with the newest?
<samy> hello
<samy> how to find all possible command line tools related to XFS administration?
<nikolam> http://openbenchmarking.org/suites/pts
<deckard> ty
<samy> <samy> how to find all possible command line tools related to XFS administration?
<Sysi> man xfs would be a start
<samy> thank you
<Arroyo1010> samy, IIRC, most of them start with xfs_
<Arroyo1010> One, which i use often time, is xfs_growfs -- When i grow a LVM volume, and need to grow the filesystem on that volume (when filesystem is XFS)
<knome> Arroyo1010, gone already
<Arroyo1010> ah
<Arroyo1010> i turned off joins/parts
<Arroyo1010> will my keyrings work if i just backup my ~/.local/share/keyrings dir, and restore it?
<Arroyo1010> my laptop, single user
<Arroyo1010> *crickets*
<lderan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> lderan, actually he was pretty patient.  He pasted that last about 10 minutes ago...
<lderan> indeed
<samy> hmmm
<samy> i have a problem
<samy> with cpu clock :s
<samy> please help
<samy> i m back
<lderan> what is your problem?
<ByteTripper> hey
<ByteTripper> quick question
<ByteTripper> I setup xubuntu on mydesktop yesterday
<ByteTripper> then i installed the nvidia driver
<ByteTripper> and now it wont boot.
<ByteTripper> how can i save the install.
<ByteTripper> I can't get to a console
<ByteTripper> even through recovery
<holstein> ByteTripper: pro tip: set up proprietary drivers *first*
<ByteTripper> that is the driver i installed.
<ByteTripper> [11:54] <ByteTripper> then i installed the nvidia driver
<holstein> ByteTripper: one thing to do, is mount the instance live and grab the /home partition.. look while you are in there and see if there is an /xorg.conf
<holstein>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be precise.. if so, you can try renaming it
<ByteTripper> Again can't get a console...
<holstein> ByteTripper: im commenting on the timing... you set everything else up, and now you dont want to waste that effort, since the nvidia driver install is being problematic
<ByteTripper> during the normal boot it hangs at setting up a swap
<holstein> ByteTripper: the "fixes" above are from a live CD.. you *can* get to a live CD, corrrect?
<ByteTripper> I can
<holstein> ByteTripper: setting up a swap is not an nvidia problem
<ByteTripper> but I can't access the installed copy
<ByteTripper> I know
<ByteTripper> but after swap fails, nvidia fails
<holstein> why is swap failing? could it be a bad hard drive?
<ByteTripper> may be a bad swap partition
<ByteTripper> I guess im stuck reinstalling...?
<ByteTripper> I just didn';t like spending 30 minutes getting updates right after I install.
<holstein> ByteTripper: right.. thats what im talking about
<holstein> ByteTripper: do the nvidia install *first*
<ByteTripper> I did
<holstein> ByteTripper: dont setup the install, do everything to set everything up, *then* install the nvidia driver
<ByteTripper> that what I did
<holstein> ByteTripper: thats not what you stated at first.. you said "i set everything up, then installed nvidia, then breakage"
<ByteTripper> Yea, i installed xubuntu and did the base setup
<ByteTripper> then the nvidia driver\
<ByteTripper> I can't install it without xubuntu :P
<holstein> ByteTripper: ?
<holstein> ByteTripper: i am not suggesting that..
<holstein> 11:53 < ByteTripper> I setup xubuntu on mydesktop yesterday
<holstein> 11:54 < ByteTripper> then i installed the nvidia driver
<ByteTripper> explain please
<holstein> ^^ that is what you said
<ByteTripper> yea
<ByteTripper> setuo my desktop with xubuntu
<holstein>  that to me means, i installed xubuntu, set it up *then* installed nvidia
<ByteTripper> everything else is stock
<holstein> ByteTripper: i say, install xubuntu, install nvidia, test, *then* set it up
<holstein> ByteTripper: is that what you did ?
<ByteTripper> yea
<holstein> if you installed nvidia and all was well, *then* did upgrade and the breakage happened, that is quite different than what you explained
<holstein> ByteTripper: which did you do?
<ByteTripper> xubuntu
<ByteTripper> upgrade
<ByteTripper> nvidia
<holstein> ByteTripper: ok.. so, look for an xorg.conf from a live CD
<ByteTripper> ca'nt access the drive from livecd
<ByteTripper> it says its busy
<holstein> ByteTripper: what says what is busy?
<ByteTripper> the drive
<holstein> ByteTripper: ok.. what says the drive is busy?
<ByteTripper> the one that has the broken install
<holstein> ByteTripper: how are you trying to access the drive? and what exactly reports "the drive is busy"?
<ByteTripper> the drive that has the nvidia driver
<holstein> ByteTripper: ok.. the hard drive in the machine is trying to be accessed by a live CD? correct? and something says "sorry, you cannont access this drive, for it is busy".. what is stating to you "the drive is busy". is it a file manager? is it the live OS? at boot? when? and what *exactly* is the message?
<ByteTripper> the drive that i installed xubuntu on
<ByteTripper> that is not booting
<ByteTripper> ima just reinstall xubuntu
<ByteTripper> and disable swap
<ByteTripper> no need for it when i have 8gb of ram...
<holstein> ByteTripper: the drive doest say anything, friend.. its just sitting there.. and you boot up a live CD. and you try and access the drive with something? and you get an error? what are you using?
<ByteTripper> it does.
<ByteTripper> when I go to access it it says it's busy
<ByteTripper> i'm just going to reinstall it
<holstein> ByteTripper: what are you using to access it?
<holstein> ByteTripper: the file manager?
<ByteTripper> shows up on thedesktop
<holstein> ByteTripper: it?
<holstein> ByteTripper: the drive shows up on the desktop?
<ByteTripper> the drive
<holstein> and you "click" on "it" and "it" says "it" is busy?
<ByteTripper> yes
<holstein> ByteTripper: take that sentence ^^ and replace *all* of the "its"
<ByteTripper> ..
<ByteTripper> >.>
<holstein> ByteTripper: otherwise, wait patiently for another volunteer.. i need details
<ByteTripper> it says its busy
<ByteTripper>  and i hate this laptops keyboard
<holstein> ByteTripper: i dont know what *is* is
<holstein> it*
<holstein> ByteTripper: you say "it" says the drive is busy.. and i dont know what *is* is
<ByteTripper> the drive.
<ByteTripper> that hasa the bad
<holstein> right.. and what is saying its busy?
<ByteTripper> xubuntu install
<ByteTripper> yrd
<ByteTripper> I can't access it or try to remount it
<holstein> ByteTripper: and? when you remount it?
<holstein> what are you using?
<ByteTripper> im just clicking on it on the desktop
<holstein> ByteTripper: ok.. try opening a file manager
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> ^^ and using the terminal
<ByteTripper> yea i know.
<ByteTripper> >.>
<holstein> ByteTripper: so, you tried that?
<ByteTripper> yes
<ByteTripper> mount sdc /hdd
<holstein> ok.. include that in the sentence then.. and try conveying what you have tried to me
<ByteTripper> mount /dev/sdc /hdd*
<holstein> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ByteTripper> i AM givin detqils but this keyboqerd is horid
<holstein> !volunteers > ByteTripper
<ubottu> ByteTripper, please see my private message
<knome> ByteTripper, first things first: calm down and the message will reach us.
<ByteTripper> i am calm
<ByteTripper> this keyboard is reched.
<ByteTripper> ima reinstall xubuntu
<ByteTripper> then the nvidia driver and see if it reboots befre i update.
<holstein> ByteTripper: good luck! i think that is ideal
<ByteTripper> il be back under xubu ntu
<ByteTripper> instead of win 8
<ByteTripper> holstein: xubuntu is the best alternative to ubuntu
<ByteTripper> No Unity.
<holstein> ByteTripper: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<ByteTripper> I know it is at heart, but other then that it's not remotely like the newest editions of ubuntu
<holstein> no one has to use unity.. i dont.. but you never know what volunteer here might be a part of the excellent team that is responsible for creating and developing unity
<ByteTripper> No built in ads, no unity, and full user controll
<ByteTripper> holstein: Unity would be nice, on the bottom of the screen...
<ByteTripper> Not constantly popping out of the side when my mouse gets close to it
<holstein> "nicer" is a matter of opinion.. i just dont prefer it, so i dont use it
<ByteTripper> there was a app wrote to move it to the bottom of the screen...
<ByteTripper> others to remove it
<ByteTripper> It'd be nice if it wasen't intrucive. That's why I've loved xubuntu so far.
<holstein> ByteTripper: please feel free and share your opinions about it in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel.. or any of the offtopic channels
<ByteTripper> Simplicity of Ubuntu with a great user experience :P
<ByteTripper> THere's a offtopic channel?
<ByteTripper> Ok
<Xyverz> are the alpha versions of xubuntu 13.10 using mir?
<holstein> !13.10 > Xyverz
<ubottu> Xyverz, please see my private message
<Bladrim> :O
<ByteTripper> holstein:
<ByteTripper> I am currently in xubuntu installing it.
<ByteTripper> Gotta wait for that to finish up
<Xyverz> holstein: thanks, but that doesn't answer the question.
<ByteTripper> holstein, it'd be better to talk here...
<holstein> Xyverz: the question should be asked in #ubuntu+1 ..13.10 support and question are for that channel
<holstein> there is no "support" for 13.10 AFAIK.. its not released
<knome> no, not yet
<Xyverz> holstein: dude. it was not a support question. I asked out of curiosity. If you had told me to ask elsewhere from the beginning, I would not have responded as I did. Or even better yet, a simple, "I'm not really sure" would have been awesome.
<Xyverz> anyway....
<knome> XyverzAFK, please don't use awaynicks. thanks
<ByteTripper> holstein, !
<ByteTripper> I'm under xubuntu
<ByteTripper> I'm looking for the nvidia driver right now
<holstein> !nvidia | ByteTripper this is what i refer to
<ubottu> ByteTripper this is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Xyverz> nice. I step away for 30 seconds and ...
<Xyverz> nvm.
<ByteTripper> Xyverz, AFK nicks are Taboo
<ByteTripper> holstein, not helpful :|
<ByteTripper> I can't find the settings panel
<holstein> ByteTripper: if you dont have the driver installed, you wont have it
<ByteTripper> holstein, I read the link you gave me
<flux242> what the hell are afk nicks?
<knome> flux242, please watch the language.
<ByteTripper> it symbolizes that you're AFK
<ByteTripper> knome, he didn't use inappropraite langugage O_O
<knome> also, if you must, you can discuss that on -offtopic
<ByteTripper> Can someone help me find the drivers section
<ByteTripper> in settings
<knome> ByteTripper, it's under "software & updates" on the newer versions, in the tab "additional drivers"
<holstein> ByteTripper: i have "nvidia-settings" .. i can run it from a terminal if i cant find it
<knome> holstein, that only controls nvidias drivers/settings, not driver installation
<holstein> knome: im not sure if thats not what ByteTripper is asking..
<knome> if he's not, then he must try to elaborate
<ByteTripper> knome, you pointed me in the right direction
<ByteTripper> Thank you.
<ByteTripper> I'm going to blacklist the nouveau driver.
<ByteTripper> It's installing the geforce one that's tested
<holstein> ByteTripper: i would do nothing more than one the guide says to do. i did no manual blacklisting
<knome> manual blacklisting is not usually needed, but each to their own
<ByteTripper> Last time it "automatically blacklisted", I ended with a nonbooting system.
<ByteTripper> It's blacklisted and the driver is installing.
<holstein> ByteTripper: i dont think we can assume knowing what caused your issue. .you mentioned manually disabling swap as well
<ByteTripper> I'm disabling swap as well in a second
<ByteTripper> Busy with videodrivers
<ByteTripper> holstein: !
<ByteTripper> System hanging again
<holstein> ByteTripper: purge the driver, and dont use it, would be my suggestion
<holstein> ByteTripper: assuming, again you cannot get in to the system in any way
<ByteTripper> Adding 837220k swap on /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1.
<ByteTripper> Priority:-1 extents:1 accross:8372220k
<ByteTripper> The thing is without the driver the display is blury.
<ByteTripper> :|
<ByteTripper> and this doesn't appear to relate to the driver
<holstein> ByteTripper: i would do as simple of an install as possible. for troubleshooting purposes.. i would also, at this point, test the hard drive
<ByteTripper> The HDD is fine
<ByteTripper> Debian installs fine, Arch installs fine, Windows installs fine
<ByteTripper> This crash is only affecting xubuntu
<ByteTripper> There's no information on it.
<holstein> a os installing doest indicate the health of a hard drive
<ByteTripper> it appears to be adding 8gb of swap.
<poisoned_dragon> jinkies... that's a lot of swap
<ByteTripper> but I used sudo swapoff -a
<flux242> will 13.10 include xfce 4.12?
<holstein> flux242: please ask about 13.10 in #ubuntu+1
<poisoned_dragon> is your xubuntu 64bit?
<ByteTripper> yes
<flux242> holstein: why? I'm asking about xubuntu
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<flux242> ubuntu has nothing to do with xfce
<holstein> flux242: im not trying to be combative.. if you have a question about 13.10, please visit the appropriate channel.. #ubuntu+1 ..thanks
<ByteTripper> holstein: I think he means 13.10 xubuntu...
<ByteTripper> poisoned_dragon: do you know why i might be crashing
<flux242> what questions are appropriate here then??
<holstein> flux242: something like http://xubuntu.org/news/looking-towards-xubuntu-13-10/ might help you find the correct soucre.. the repos are hot, so you can alwyas just browse them, or try a live CD.. see the /topic for guidelines
<ByteTripper> holstein:
<poisoned_dragon> flux242, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce.
<ByteTripper> Right after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<poisoned_dragon> no, sorry ByteTripper
<flux242> poisoned_dragon: reall???
<ByteTripper> The crash happens
<flux242> no way!!!
<poisoned_dragon> if you knew, why you act so derp?
 * ByteTripper facepalms
<ByteTripper> he's being sarcastic.
<flux242> pls tell me am I talking to bots here?
<poisoned_dragon> I know he is
<ByteTripper> eh
<ByteTripper> I love xubuntu, but the crashing and burning
<ByteTripper> :|
<holstein> ubottu is a bot flux242
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poisoned_dragon> but his timing stinks
<ByteTripper> ubottu:
<Sysi> I'm just a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent
<ByteTripper> I'm just a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent
<flux242> i knew it
<ByteTripper> So no one has any idea why my system is crashing when ti appears to make a 8gb swap
<poisoned_dragon> I'm just aggravating flux242, please don't think of me as noble.
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xfce4&searchon=names might be what you are looking for flux242 , but 13.10 is OT here
<flux242> why 13.10 is ot here? There won't be a xubuntu 13.10?
<bazhang> flux242, all versions are in #ubuntu+1   (13.10)
<holstein> flux242: 13.10 is not out yet, so its not supported offically here..
<bazhang> kubuntu, xubuntu lubuntu etc
<poisoned_dragon> what don't you get flux242? this room is only for 13.04 support
<poisoned_dragon> 13.10 isn't released yet. when it is, it'll be supported here
<ByteTripper> who was that xy guy
<ByteTripper> xyzvar?
<poisoned_dragon> i dunno
<ByteTripper> knome: does
<ByteTripper> I'm going to be putting debian on my desktop.
<ByteTripper> :|
<knome> poisoned_dragon, stop provoking anybody.
<poisoned_dragon> I provoke noone
<ByteTripper>  knome he's not provoking.
<knome> flux242, unreleased versions aren't supported in this channel, #ubuntu+1 is for that
<knome> poisoned_dragon, "i'm just aggravating"...
<poisoned_dragon> since i'm behind, when does the crash happen, ByteTripper?
<ByteTripper> it happens when the swap is made.
<ByteTripper> but I disabled the swap file.
<ByteTripper> Is there a kernel flag I can set to make sure it doesn't try and setup swap
<holstein> ByteTripper: i would troubleshoot that seperate from the nvidia install, before installing the driver, to make sure you are zeroing in on the correct issue
<holstein> !swap | ByteTripper might help
<ubottu> ByteTripper might help: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ByteTripper> holstein: it crash's right at the swap
<holstein> ByteTripper: sure, and im saying, it should crash before the nvidia drive got installed, so troubleshoot it then, before you lock yourself out of the system
<holstein> nvidia driver*
<poisoned_dragon> that's just honest, knome. I never said it was intentional.
<poisoned_dragon> Did you permanently disable swap?
<ByteTripper> holstein: the nvidia driver isn't getitng loaded as it hangs before :|
<ByteTripper> poisoned_dragon: swapoff -a
<holstein> ByteTripper: sure.. so dont even install it til you get the issue you are talking about sorted out
<ByteTripper> holstein: with or without the nvidia driver it crash's
<poisoned_dragon> the easiest way to permanently disable sway is to unmount it with gparted and delete the swap partition.
<holstein> ByteTripper: i understand that, but you are stating now that you cant get in to do anything.. before the nvidia install, you can
<ByteTripper> So there's no kernel flag to stop it fron trying toget it to not use wap
<holstein> ByteTripper: that link i gave should have all the information about swap that you should need
<ByteTripper> holstein: it doesn't.
<holstein> ByteTripper: what are you looking for specifically? that is not there?
<ByteTripper> kernel flag.
<poisoned_dragon> Hmm... does it work fine in live cd session?
<ByteTripper> ye
<poisoned_dragon> use the live cd session to run gparted and remove the swap partition all together. no need for a kernel flag because there will be no partition to automount.
<holstein> does adding "noswap" in grub work for you ByteTripper ?
<poisoned_dragon> i guess he fixed it
<ByteTripper> i'm installing debian with xfce.
<ByteTripper> :|
<flux242> ByteTripper: that's OT, that's OT, go away. Just kidding
<poisoned_dragon> lol
<ByteTripper> flux242: eh
<ByteTripper> xubuntu crashed too much.
<poisoned_dragon> sorry you couldn't get xubuntu running, ByteTripper
<ByteTripper> poisoned_dragon: I'm running on a all intel system right now
<ByteTripper> while my amd box installs debian
<ByteTripper> Intel videodrivers are great under Linux apparantly
<ByteTripper> So this might end up xubuntu
<poisoned_dragon> AMD can be a fickle  graphics chip to setup for.
<poisoned_dragon> um, wait... I thought you said the crashing was with nvidia drivers?
<ByteTripper> it is
<ByteTripper> the CPU is amd.
<ByteTripper> Yes it's a unholy mix...
<poisoned_dragon> what's nvidia then?
<ByteTripper> videocard
<jotun> hi, i got a problem with flash, i suppose, but maybe something else is causing the problem and its not flash itself.
<blackbit> anyone here is seeding xubuntu? I was wondering if I am the only one experiencing low upload bandwitdh with it (I also seed CentOS and he seem to max out my upload rather easily instead)
<jotun> the colors  are falsified, and the whole flash element is pressed together on the left side
<Unit193> jotun: Try xdpyinfo | grep root  and tell me the "depth of root window:"
<holstein> blackbit: i would expect your bandwidth to be related to your internet connection
<jotun> depth of root window:    15 planes
<blackbit> as I said, other torrents mostly max out my upload... do you seed xubuntu?
<Unit193> jotun: So you have an intel integrated card, older one.  You have 3 options, force 24bit, use PPAPI/Pepper flash, or ignore it.
<jotun> what is PPAPI/Pepper?
<poisoned_dragon> the api interface that flash now uses in chrome
<holstein> blackbit: what are you proposing? its the iso? or something specifically relating to the data? could it just be that no one is downloading the iso right now?
<Unit193> jotun: Chrome flash, works in chromium too though.
<poisoned_dragon> firefox won't support it because of the api's proprietary nature.
<Unit193> poisoned_dragon: Not exactly.
<jotun> and firefox and opera will not work with it?
<poisoned_dragon> if you install the plugin manually, it works in chromium.
<poisoned_dragon> well, you elaborate Unit193 :)
<jotun> when i used Xubuntu 12.04 i had no such problems...
<poisoned_dragon> firefox and opera only support the external plugin
<blackbit> holstein, I was just wondering if I am having problems with the client not finding other peers or if the torrent is already way too much seeded ;)
<Unit193> jotun: That's because you used UXA with 24 bit.
<jotun> k
<Unit193> (Related to option 1.)
<jotun> how do i do that?
<jotun> thx alot by the wa, you two!
<Unit193> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649, create /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put http://paste.openstack.org/show/39776/ in it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<jotun> do i need to restart mycomputer? or is there a way to load xorg.conf manually?
<Unit193> sudo service lightdm restart, but that'll kill your GUI session.
<jotun> ok, thanks a lot!
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I setup the DNS server for a particular network interface?
<nantou> does xubuntu 13.04 support usb3.0?
<nantou> via express card port? a usb3.0 to expresscard adaptor
<trasp> Okay, so I installed a fresh install of xubuntu 13.04 a couple of days ago after being afk for about six months and my xfce-session crashes all the time. It was a bit annoying at first when it could seemingly random just crash after some time, but now (after not changing anything really) it crashes _all the time_. Right now I don't even close the applications started with the session because it will probably crash, and probably if I s
<trasp> tart some other app as well. Is this a known problem, and is there any known solution?
<Guest15333> Hey got a question about the dock at the bottom of ubuntu studio 13.04
<Guest15333> Hello?
<krytarik> !details | Guest15333
<ubottu> Guest15333: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest15333> ok i have an AMD64 turion running ubuntu studio 13.04 realtime kernal...i and trying to find a way to edit the dock at the botom of the screen in ubuntu studio 13.04...is there an app or wiget to do so?
<trasp> Google finally became my friend, I killed the screensaver-daemon and now it hasn't crashed for a couple of minutes even though I've started applications
<Guest15333> i would like it to perfom more like OSX version and not keep loading the top of my screen with tabs
<Guest15333> any one familiar?
<krytarik> Guest15333: Please see here: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences
<Guest15333> k
<Guest15333> thank you
<krytarik> Guest15333: But you'll rather need to install something that actually acts like a dock, not like a usual panel.
<Guest15333> hmmm...
<Guest15333> how would i do that specific program?
<Guest15333> DOcky?
<krytarik> Well, there are quite a couple of options for docks out there, you might start with Cairo-Dock, it's most like the OSX dock, I think.
<krytarik> Docky, I personally don't like that much though.
<Guest15333> ok ill give it a shot thank you
<krytarik> Welcome.
<ochosi> or plank
<ochosi> it's more lightweight
<Guest15333> plank
<Guest15333> hmmm
<ochosi> (than most others, and less features)
<Guest15333> looking for them now
<kekilio> somebody know how to find my network manager in ubuntu 13.04? i want to change it, but i don't know what it is.
<kekilio> sorry, it is xubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> kekilio: It's either an up and a down arrow next to each other (Ethernet) or an emission wave (Wi-FI)
<kekilio> thank you! do you know how can i desinstal it? i am new in xubuntu
<ochosi> should be the package network-manager
<kekilio> yep, than you again, i got it!
#xubuntu 2013-07-09
<zimzum_>  hi, does anyone know how to increase the window border size in Xubuntu?
<Unit193> zimzum_: If I remember correctly, that's more theme based.
<zimzum_> Unit193, ah well -- tried some other built in themes and the borders were all the same size afai can tell
<zimzum_> do you know what folder the themes are stored in?
<Unit193> /usr/share/themes/ and ~/.themes/  I may be remembering quite wrong.
<zimzum_> you got it
<Unit193> (Wrong on the borders, gtk-theme-editor may help.)
<zimzum_> okay, I'll try and see what I can find
<gry> https://pastee.org/jnvm8 what did I break here?
<pleia2> gry: looks like this is related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/octave3.2/+bug/465005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465005 in octave3.2 (Ubuntu) "octave3.2 fails to install via apt-get with libumfpack.so.3.2.0 error" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gry> I don't get libumfpack line
<pleia2> don't worry about that, later in the bug someone has your same problem and a solution
<gry> literally - I don't see a line like that in my output
<gry> ah
<gry> yes, thanks
<pleia2> sure
<gry> added this detail to Octave wiki itself so others have it without skimming irc and bugs logs
<cfhowlett2> anyone home?  what's the keyboard shortcut to call the terminal
<elfy> cfhowlett2: Super+T
<cfhowlett2> elfy, thanks.
<elfy> I believe that there is a change coming - ctrl+alt+t
<elfy> or at least it's being discussed
<Unit193> And commited, may have been uploaded to Saucy too.
<elfy> Unit193: thanks - wasn't sure - just know it's not working here yet :)
<Unit193> elfy: And it won't, unless you dump your .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml (May have to do it with xfce not running.)
<elfy> :)
<SoP> Hi guys, I am about to install xubuntu on my laptop after buying an SSD
<SoP> I still have a hard drive in my second drive bay, so i was wondering how i should divide the partitions...
<SoP> Right now i have a 200MB boot and 50 GB root partition on my ssd
<baizon> SoP: i have root and /home on my ssd
<baizon> my media is on HDD
<SoP> and /home (400 gigs) on my hdd
<baizon> SoP: how big is your ssd?
<SoP> My ssd is only 64GB, so i supposed it would be better to put /home entirely on the hard drive
<SoP> but I was wondering about /usr/local, /var and /tmp?
<baizon> SoP: well it depends. I got a 40GB SSD and both root and home are on it
<SoP> baizon, (for me) i believe 40 gigs of /home wont be enough
<baizon> SoP: well all my configurations from home are on the SSD. The other "big" stuff is on the HDD
<baizon> i got it mounted into /home/user/Media
<SoP> I see, thats a good idea
<baizon> because when you put home on your hdd programs will start fast but they need to read/write cache/config which will get slow because they have to access the HDD
<baizon> A question... There is a icon which pops up when some additional things have to be done, for example when installing flash/dropbox etc. Where can i find information about it? I want to write a script which activates this information icon.
<NewbieLinux> Hello?
<baizon> hi
<NewbieLinux> Hi is this where I could get some assitance with xubuntu?
<NewbieLinux> Its relating to a "hdd:0 out of disk" error at boot
<baizon> NewbieLinux: you can ask here or on #ubuntu
<Sysi> baizon: "xwininfo" might tell
<NewbieLinux> Ok thanks baizon
<NewbieLinux> So its alright I explain my problem here to you?
<NewbieLinux> Crap I got a short time, Thanks anyway
<baizon> Sysi: thanks, problem solved :)
<raju> need help about binding separate /home to a fresh install  Xubuntu System.
<baizon> raju: yes, and the problem is?
<raju> baizon, fresh system not taking /home as a home place
<baizon> raju: have you formatted it and set the filesystem?
<raju> no , its a separate home partition and from my old ubuntu system
<Sysi> raju: check UUID with "sudo blkid" if you know the partition and add it to /etc/fstab
<raju> it's moung with out any problem .  Sysi  but the problem is how can makde my system to use /home as its home partition .
<Sysi> by mounting the partition to /home
<raju> ok i will try
<Sysi> if you want to use the old user's home folder you need to have same username and maybe chown files to new user if the id is different
<raju> oh no , here they are different :(
<Sysi> well, you can copy files
<raju> you mean from /home to new home ?
<Sysi> from old user's folder to new user
<raju> got it :)
<Sysi> moving with mv would probably work better though
<raju> thank you :) Sysi
<Sysi> np
<rhododendron> hi, i'm stuck with an odd problem. i installed gnome-sudoku, and every time i start it the width of the window is wider than my display. I can change the height, but i cannot narrow the window, only make it even wider.
<Arsapi> #xubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> Arsapi, no such animal ... try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arsapi> sorry
<Arsapi> keyboard mallfunction :)
<Sysi> (there is #xubuntu-offtopic though)
<antisober552> Hi guys i have a problem with my wifi card it was working now its not
<antisober552> My card is rlt8185l
<Unit193> !crosspost | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Arsapi> yes there is :) and thats what i was tryin but forgot to add the "/join"
<cfhowlett> !details|antisober552,
<ubottu> antisober552,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> antisober552, lots more people in #ubuntu so you might wish to ask there
<antisober552> Well i cant cause i cant ask in  multiple channels
<antisober552> Im on lubuntu and i had this problem on xubuntu there the pc just freezes when i lost wifi now i installed lubuntu and worked fine for he first boot after a restart it does not work at all
<TheSheep> what did you do just before it broke?
<antisober552> I was just xchat irc
<antisober552> I can remember why i needed to reboot the system but i did now it does not work
<antisober552> I tried to install the windows driver using ndiswrapper
<antisober552> But nothing
<antisober552> I have a lve usb i i bot into that and run it from usb the wifi works fine
<antisober552> Sorry about spelling im on my phone
<SoP> Hi guys, I have a question about cron (that i didn't by googling)
<SoP> (for which I didn't find the answer by googling)
<Pici> Just ask.
<SoP> When i want cron to do a certain job every day, but my pc is off when it should run, will it run automatically when it boots?
<baizon> SoP: cron -> no, anacron -> yes
<SoP> Even when it's actually already too late for the job?
<SoP> I'll look into anacron
<baizon> cron will just drop the job, anacron will run it
<SoP> I see, that's exactly what i needed, thanks!
<kim_plausible> hi, how is the support for switchable gpu tech like optimus at the moment?
<Sysi> not great but it's there
<kim_plausible> a few years back i tried to install xubuntu on a laptop with 2 gpu's (hard to find one without them), but i couldn't even run it live
<Sysi> depends about the machine I guess
<SoP> kim_plausible: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<SoP> Phoronix shows that it is there, but it's still not fully operational
<kim_plausible> bumblebee works great when you first get past the os instalation
<kim_plausible> that's what i have on my ubuntu (with xfce installed)
<anti> So my wifi card shows up under lspci
<mauro> hi
<Antisober552> Hi guys how can i remove a driver from the black list
<brainwash> Antisober552: check the config files located /etc/modprobe.d/
<Antisober552> Ive done that and theres a p54pci blacklisted i need to un-blacklist that
<brainwash> comment out the driver entry
<Antisober552> Sorry
<Antisober552> I dont inderstand
<brainwash>  add # before that specific entry -> "#blacklist ..."
<brainwash> this way the entry will be skipped and the driver module won't get blacklisted
<Antisober552> Okai thx
<brainwash> or simply delete the entry :)
<Punna> o.o the creator of yum died.
<Antisober552> I dont have permission to edit the config or eve delete the entry
<Sysi> use gksudo
<Sysi> "gksudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/file"
<Antisober552> Thx
<Antisober552> Still have no permission
<genii> Maybe the fs is mounted ro
<antisober552> Hi guya i stil have a permission problem so i cant edit any files in root and as i dont know the root password cand do anything anyone know around this
<kRush> ask your sysadmin
<Pici> antisober552: is this your computer?
<genii> If you're booting up into recovery and having this problem it's probably the filesystem mounted read-only.
<antisober552> :-) yes
<antisober552> I need to edit the blacklist but i have no permission
<Sysi> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<ochosi> having a system where you don't know the root password sucks anyway
<ochosi> just saying
<Pici> !sudo | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<antisober552> Oh of cause i fotgot about that
<genii> Might need - force,remount,rw   there
<antisober552> Sudo worked
<antisober552> Im gunna have to reload the os
<antisober552> Got wifi back but lost graphics
<jessejazza> Does xubuntu recognise a 3.5 ins floppy? It doesn't seem to on my machine running 12.04 LTS.
<jessejazza> Reason being that my CD/DVD has died... so has my spare. As this is for my test machine i was thinking that i can use PLoP on the floppy to boot the USB stick. Thanks
<genii> jessejazza: Does: lsmod | grep floppy   ..produce a result?
<Noskcaj> jessejazza, i think it works. If you want  to install of a floppy there still is a netboot image
<jessejazza> I will try! I'm not too technical but have used ubuntu since 2007. What i don't follow is that gfloppy seems to have been deprecated on xubuntu anyway.
<jessejazza> Noskcaj: good point... thanks. although if one has two machines one might as well download a full iso. When i upgrade i like to do all backups and then do a clean install on each machine.
<jessejazza> genii: i get floppy    60310      0. But it doesn't seem to boot. In ubuntu 8.04 (lkast ubuntu version i used) i remember in the file manager that it always foudn the floppy drive
<nasir> how do i back my apps . i do not want to install them again when i format again.
<holstein> nasir: not really an easy way of doing that... i would just make a note of what you have, and grab the configs in /home
<nasir> back-up
<nasir> ok
<nasir> thanks
<holstein> in synaptic, you can generate a list pretty easily that can be added back to synaptic
<holstein> i like to just have a list like a command i can paste in.... "sudo apt-get install whatever whateverelse"
<holstein> since, for me, there is a lot of "kruft" that i actually dont want to install.. i like to review what i have each time, and take a fresh install as an opportunity to do better, rather than the same
<nasir> ok. my problem is internet here sucks and its expensive
<holstein> nasir: there are likely other ways to go that you can use
<nasir> ok
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186691/is-it-possible-to-backup-installed-software-installers
<holstein> ^^ doenst really offer anything better though..
<nasir> am there
<holstein> maybe http://www.howtogeek.com/110034/how-to-back-up-restore-your-installed-ubuntu-packages-with-aptoncd/ if aptoncd still workds
<holstein> works*
<nasir> thanks holstein
<frustrated> Hello, my computer is failing to boot properly, a black screen appeared with "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<frustrated> What should I do?
<frustrated> Hello, my computer is failing to boot properly, a black screen appeared with "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<NotproN> i have a ubuntu that every time i log in i have to 'sudo ifup eth1', is there a way for me to make it happen at the boot? btw this interface is set as istatic at /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> frustrated: i would try fsck
<holstein> frustrated: http://ubuntugeek.com/forum/index.php?topic=4651.0
<holstein> similar suggestion at the bottom of http://askubuntu.com/questions/105857/ubuntu-11-10-not-booting-could-not-write-bytes-broken-pipes
<holstein> basically, boot the recovery mode, make the filesystem useable, since it will be read-only at that point with mount -o remount,rw,errors=remount-ro /
<holstein> then, dkpk-reconfigure lightdm i suggested.. though, pepperming may use slim?
<holstein> frustrated: sorry.. xubuntu does use lightdm AFAIK
<holstein> NotproN: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9683357/ubuntu-run-command-on-startup
<frustrated> thanks for the help
<namespace> How do you do luks encryption in ubuntu?
<namespace> *xubuntu
<namespace> IIRC its in expert mode in vanilla ubuntu, but i cant get expert mode in xubuntu
<frustrated> don't bother asking, everyones asleep ;)
<namespace> Ah, okay.
<namespace> More specifically what I was asking was how to do it at install.
<namespace> But thinking about it again, I think that's actually a debian feature.
<frustrated> xubuntu is based on ubuntu, which is based on debian
<namespace> frustrated: The ubuntu installer will not do luks for me, and I don't want to set it up myself.
<namespace> So there.
<frustrated> dunno, then
<frustrated> have to wait until someone else awakes ;)
#xubuntu 2013-07-10
<cb2> what are people using for xubuntu irc client?
<dunpeal> irssi
<dunpeal> the original and best.
<holstein> too late
<sp00ky> how can I edit an application shortcut in xfce?
<sp00ky> okay, scratch that last question...
<sp00ky> how do I resolve a public for apt?
<Noskcaj> sp00ky, If you don't get an answer here, all the non-xfce questions can get answered in #ubuntu
<sp00ky> Noskcaj, cool, thank you
<stacy> can i dual run windows and xubuntu?
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<stacy> thanks~
<holstein> stacy: sure.. i would make backups before doing anything
<w30> j #bodhilinux
<Unit193> /
<cb_> list
<xubuntu883> what do i do after i finish torrenting
<holstein> xubuntu883: torrenting what?
<xubuntu883> torrenting the download file?
<Unit193> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu883> thank you
<Thomas24> Hello, how long does xunbuntu takes to be install
<holstein> Thomas24: depends.. should take 8 to 30 minutes
<Thomas24> I'm installing it, it taking so long ..
<Thomas24> It's stuck on the page showing me the interface, and saying Installation..
<holstein> what interface?
<Thomas24> The one of xubuntu when it's installing
<Thomas24> Ho it's done :)
<xubuntu710> bonjour
<nasir> i am learning python programming. which python compiler can i use.
<cfhowlett> nasir, ask in #python?
<nasir> thanks
<nasir> help. my vlc freezes in fullscreen
<canadatechi3> How do I join my machine to a windows domain?
<lderan> canadatechi3: is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto what you are after
<xubuntu116> Hello. I am a new user with very little experience in the behind the scenes work of operating systems
<xubuntu116> we are using a virtual client of Xubuntu to run an integrated  library system
<xubuntu116> We have found that configuring printers has been an issue for us
<xubuntu116> we are currently using the citizen c300 receipt printer, and are having some issues getting it configured
<[0gb_us]> Xubuntu 13.04 has several issues, so I'm reinstalling 12.04 on my other computer from the mini.iso CD. However, the CD is failing to download GRUB. It is connected to te network, as it was installing other packages before that. Is there something I can try?
<dverg> hi, i'm stuck with an odd problem. i installed gnome-sudoku, and every time i start it the width of the window is wider than my display. I can change the height, but i cannot narrow the window, only make it even wider.
<Sysi> dverg: how small display do you have?
<Sysi> can you maximize the window?
<recon_lap> whats the deal with 0gb_us as a user name? dont seem to be able to tab complete it!
<[0gb_us]> It starts with a square bracket.
<[0gb_us]> [
<recon_lap> dverg: right click on the title bar and select resize
<Sysi> irssi tabcompletes [0gb_us] just fine
<[0gb_us]> I'd drop the brackets, but without them, IRC won't let me begin my name with a digit.
<recon_lap> lol, My brain just filtered out the brackets, to much programming I guess
<[0gb_us]> Ha ha, yeah.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: i was going to suggest you check your sources list on the install media to see what repo it's using
<[0gb_us]> recon_lap, ow do I do that?
<recon_lap> /etc/apt-get/source.lst i think
<dverg_> the display is 1042x768 and i can maximize, but than some part is still outside the display
<dverg_> sry, had a disconnect
<recon_lap> dverg_: sounds like you screen size is set larger than your computers actual resolution
<[0gb_us]> I can't find that directory on the iso.
<Sysi> /etc/apt/sources.list but I'm not sure what would the installer use
<dverg_> i have this problem only with the one prgramm , everything else works fine
<Sysi> I guess gnome-sudoku has minimum size hardcoded, you need to try some other sudoku app
<dverg_> i have this problem with gnome-sudoke since i use xubuntu 13.04 on 12.04 sudoku had also a minimum window width, but much more narrow
<[0gb_us]> It seems that the ubuntu.com server(s) is/are down. Maybe GRUB is on the down server, and the other packages are on other servers.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: what server is it using?
<Sysi> with expertmode you can select what mirror to use
<[0gb_us]> I think it's us.archives.ubuntu.com.
<recon_lap> I think there where problems with GRUB when 12.04 came out, the repo's might have been changed
<[0gb_us]> I'll try the Canadian mirror. Other than that, I don't know what to do if the mini.iso doesn't use the right servers. I don't have a spare DVD right now, and the regular Xubuntu installer won't fit on a CD.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: just did a apt-get update , got no errors
<[0gb_us]> From a working system though.
<[0gb_us]> This is a blank drive using the mini.iso.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: thats why i was asking what the repo address is, so I can see if it is online and contains grub
<[0gb_us]> I don't know how to tell unless it's the chosen download mirror, which is us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: that would be it
<[0gb_us]> I'll ping it from the other computer.
<[0gb_us]> It says it's up. Though the browser won't go there, so I guess there's no HTTP service right now.
<krytarik> Well, I get there.
<[0gb_us]> Oops, the browser switched to HTTPS on me ...
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I'm there, though I don't know what to look for.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: so you got a error about downloading grub, did it continue installing?
<[0gb_us]> Also, both the Canadian and Mexican mirrors are said to be invalid by the installer.
<[0gb_us]> No, the installer stops when it can't download GRUB.
<[0gb_us]> It allows me to retry or go back to past installation steps.
<[0gb_us]> It also says I can skip installing GRUB but that if I do, the computer won't boot.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: there is a solution to that, you can boot from the live CD and install GRUB manually
<[0gb_us]> The live CD won't fit on a CD and I lack a DVD at the moment.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: can you boot from the CD? you should be able to get a command line at least
<[0gb_us]> Booting from the mini CD gives me the installer. Booting from the live CD isn't possible without a DVD to burn it to as it has a lot of packages and won't fit on a CD.
<Sysi> can you get to the instalaltion menu? select cancel or something with tab
<Sysi> there's "change debconf priprity"
<Sysi> if you set that to low you should get mirror selection in some other menu item
<[0gb_us]> Okay, aborted. It's reloading the CD now.
<Sysi> it's the same as selecting expert mode when booting
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: There is probably a way, just need to figure out the magic command :)
<[0gb_us]> "Command-line install"?
<Sysi> no "Expert install" or "Expert mode"
<[0gb_us]> The only command-line option.
<[0gb_us]> "Advanced options >"?
<Sysi> might be under that
<[0gb_us]> The only other two are "Install" and "Help".
<[0gb_us]> Okay, it's a sub-menu. "Expert install" is here.
<[0gb_us]> What do I do from here?
<recon_lap> what bring up the boot menu in 12.04 when it's booting, f2? f6?
<[0gb_us]> I don't know. I've never brought that up.
<[0gb_us]> Neither key does anything.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: you have to press it when GRUB is loading from the CD as it's booting. but never used a mini-cd so not sure
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. I don't know. I'll reboot it and try.
<Sysi> doesn't matter, just select good mirror in the expert install
<[0gb_us]> Oops, I got to hardware bios with F2.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: Sysi's suggestion seems good, do we know of a good mirror ?
<[0gb_us]> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems good exapt for GRUB. ca.archive.ubuntu.co and mx.archive.ubuntu.com are said by the installer to be bad.
<[0gb_us]> I don't know other than that. I could keep trying mirrors.
<Sysi> I'm starting to doubt your install CD, would be quite something to have three mirros dysdunctional
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: I think the problem is that grub got changed after 12.04 can out and old installers are not configured with the new grub setup
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: so all mirrors probably going to cause the same problem
<recon_lap> can out/came out*
<[0gb_us]> I see. So either the CD is dysfunctional and needs to be redownloaded and burnt or it is mis-configured.
<Sysi> if some installer was broken it should've been fixed (unless it's very recent)
<Sysi> [0gb_us]: usb isn't option?
<[0gb_us]> My only USB drive that I know where it is has data I can't lose on it. If there is a way to set that up without losing the drive's contents, that might work. Though I've never booted this computer from USB, I don't know if it has that option.
<recon_lap>  [0gb_us] do you get a prompt at any stage of booting?
<[0gb_us]> No prompt until the installer menu. On my laptop I get the bios prompt, but not on the desktop.
<Sysi> you don't need to press anything to get to the menu with mini.iso
<[0gb_us]> Okay, so the menu I see is the right one?
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: you get anywhere?
<[0gb_us]> No, I'm still in the same place. THough I'm researching the "alternate CD" in hopes that it holds the answer.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: so you have no way to boot from the live CD, I find that hard to believe. there must be a way to the cli
<[0gb_us]> I can boot from the mini CD, but the live CD is not a CD - it's a DVD. There in lies the issue.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: but can you boot to a cli from the mini CD
<Sysi> it's quite restricted and if mini doesn't contain grub files it won't even help
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: if not, it's a big feature that was overlooked
<[0gb_us]> These are two options for installing via the command line, but no other options to open the command line.
<recon_lap> Sysi: install without grub, boot from mini cd to cli, install grub $sudo  grub-install  --boot-directory=/mnt/boot    /dev/sdX   
<Sysi> actually installing command line system means just that you don't install xubuntu desktop
<Sysi> recon_lap: does. not. help. if. there. is. no. grub. to . install
<recon_lap> apt get the correct version first
<Sysi> hmm, using chroot and running apt from the installed system might work
<[0gb_us]> Exept that I can't get to the installed system, only the live one.
<[0gb_us]> NickServ is going to log me out here.
<Sysi> that's why I said chroot, running from cd doesn't restrict from using the system on harddrive
<Guest60110> I see.
<Sysi> doesn't mini cd have the option to boot from harddrive?
<Guest60110> No, it doesn't.
<Sysi> hum, I think it should
<recon_lap> dont know much about chroot myself, hardly ever used it
<recon_lap> but we cant get to a cli from the mini cd, so not really progressing
<Sysi> you can press ctrl alt F1 at any point of installation to get tty
<[0gb_us]> That key combination is having no effect.
<[0gb_us]> It works on my laptop, but not on this mini CD.
<Sysi> it doesn't work on the startup menu
<recon_lap> probably a GUI key combo
<Sysi> ctrl alt f2 maybe if tty1 is reserved
<[0gb_us]> Probably. I'll start the installer though and try the key combination again to be sure.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: also try pressing del and esc , see if you can get a grub menu
<Sysi> tty4 should have installation status/progress list
<Sysi> I think it's shift
<[0gb_us]> Okay, yeah, it looks like tty1 is in use by the installer, but tty2 is open.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: well that could work, wonder if you have a net connection now , lol
<[0gb_us]> No, it doesn't know what connection to use untill later in the instalation proccess. Unless there is a way to tell it via the command line.
<[0gb_us]> It seems there is no apt-get anyway.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: you need to install without grub first, then you can chroot and run it off the hard drive
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: after you boot from the mini-cd and get a tty
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: all very hopeful though
<Sysi> actually you don't need chroot for running it but to make it work
<Sysi> start chroot and run apt with absolute path
<[0gb_us]> Okay. So install, skip installing GRUB, then load the CD again? Doing ...
<genii> If minimal or server iso then usually console 1  is active, then console 2,3 you can start busybox and console 4 is the output of console 1
<Sysi> if you already did the installation, no need to redo it
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: ctrl alt f2 to get a tty console (cli in other words)
<[0gb_us]> When I canceled the installation, the installer said the system would be left in an unusable state.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: you have to finish the install. so reinstall from start
<Sysi> well it didn't boot
<Sysi> though it might have left some step out if you didn't finish the installation
<[0gb_us]> It also didn't finish some of the other parts of the installation. Namely, anything installed after GRUB.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: can you give me the exact name of the grub package it failed to find?
<[0gb_us]> I forger what it was called. It failed to download six files, then said grub-<something> couldn't be installed. I'll check the name of it once the installer gets to that point again.
<[0gb_us]> The installer seems to have locked up this time. Restarting.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: thats not good. maybe a trip to a web cafe with a blank dvd :)
<[0gb_us]> I don't have a DVD, only a stack of CDs.
<[0gb_us]> I have a network connection here though on the other computer.
<recon_lap> sry, my IRC had a freek out for about 10min there :)
<Unit193> recon_lap: There's been a lot of netsplits, not just you.
<recon_lap> nope, I was in some sort of IRC netsplit death spiral
<recon_lap> had to reconnect
<recon_lap> being in a room with 1000 other people and no one talking for 5 min, something badly wrong there
<[0gb_us]> WHat the heck? Now the mini.iso CD successfully installed the system. Not that I'm complaining. Maybe the CD had a smudge on it or something ....
<[0gb_us]> Thanks for the help, recon_lap and Sysi!
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: it sort of a love/hate thing when it just starts working and you dont know why
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: have you rebooted ?
<[0gb_us]> Rebooted into the system? Yes. I'm logging in to set up the user accounts now.
<recon_lap> [0gb_us]: well seems you are good to go.
<[0gb_us]> Yeah. Thanks!
<lesbianGreen> hi guys, i got a minor problem. My external Usbdrive is fighting against ejection and unmounting. When I open up the terminal and type: "sudo umount /dev/sdX" I get this error message: MyUSBdrive is busy". When I check which process is stalling my wish to eject is the "sleep" and "xdg-scree" (screensaver, i guess). How can i fix this?
<holstein> lesbianGreen: i would test it, and go from there
<lesbianGreen> what do you mean by test it?
<lesbianGreen> I'm new to linux and so I don't know that much :/
<holstein> lesbianGreen: you should be able to mount it in the filemanager
<holstein> lesbianGreen: what happends when you open the filemanager, plug it in, and unmount it from the filmenager?
<lesbianGreen> the mounting is not the problem, i can see all my data and copy whatever i want. The Problem is the Ejecting/Unmounting. Even Using the right click in the file manager says: Volume is busy and it shows the sleep process (sleep 50, but i don't have a clou what's that) and the Bourne Shell (some screensaver stuff).
<holstein> lesbianGreen: and, what about when you plug it in and literally dont do anything else? and use the filemanager?
<lesbianGreen> then, everything is fine, but after copying any data I'm confronted with this problem
<lillen> I would like to add my xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso as an apt-repository. Is there a good way to do this? Thanks a million!
<holstein> lesbianGreen: *dont* copy data. just plug it in, mount it, and remove it
<holstein> does that happen cleanly?
<brainwash> lillen: take a look at "apt-cdrom"
<David-A> lillen: or look for System>Software Sources>Other Software>Add CD-ROM
<xubuntu144> hi!
#xubuntu 2013-07-11
<[0gb_us]> Hello!
<xubuntu941> hi, what is a good website to learn how to keep hdmi output on without it going blank or a sleep?
<Guest31086> jus installed xubuntu, however it did not get added to the grub list on my ubuntu boot list
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest31086: Stick your Live image back in, boot from it, [ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install boot-repair ] then run Boot Repair and reboot when it's done.
<Guest31086> much appreciated
<xubuntu417> Hello! sombody speak russhian?
<xubuntu417> o thanks))) i go read more books(
<bazhang> !ru | xubuntu417
<ubottu> xubuntu417: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu417> где набрать?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-ru    <------ xubuntu417
<xubuntu417> подкажите как на xubuntu gnom ysтаноvить?
<bazhang> English here please
<xubuntu417> Ok ! how install Gnomе ??
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu417> ok thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<Potynho> Hellol
<Potynho> i need help with VBox
<Potynho> i can't instal the vbox guest additions
<Potynho> install*
<Potynho> Anyone?
<holstein> Potynho: its in the menu
<Potynho> But
<holstein> Potynho: "install guest additions" ..it'll go and download the iso.. you mount it, and navigate to it.. and run the install.sh or whatever the install is
<holstein> OR, you can get it from the repos now AFAIK...
<Potynho> The vbox turn my screen black screen
<Potynho> on installation
<holstein> turn your screen black screen?
<holstein> Potynho: guest additions is for the performance of the guest
<Potynho> but with this i can turn the real fullscreen
<holstein> Potynho: what host and guest are you trying to set up?
<Potynho> the video drive
<Potynho> host = windows
<Potynho> guest = Voyager Linux 13.04
<holstein> Potynho: ask in a voyager support channel
<Potynho> but on installation says to me to use this IRC
<holstein> Potynho: otherwise, any ubuntu version should "just work"..
<holstein> Potynho: you are not using xubuntu, however
<Potynho> shit
<holstein> Potynho: anyway, the instructions should be similar
<holstein> !language | Potynho
<ubottu> Potynho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Potynho> Oooh
<Potynho> sorry
<holstein> Potynho: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/ for example
<Potynho> i need update the apt
<Potynho> hmmm
<holstein> Potynho: you should download xubuntu, and follow the guide
<holstein> otherwise, as voyager support if the guide desnt work in voyager.. i dont use voyager, and its not supported here
<Potynho> but my iso are voyagerand says its xubuntu
<Potynho> LOL
<holstein> Potynho: its not xubuntu though.. and its not able to be supported here
<Potynho> ok, thanks
<holstein> Potynho: you or i can get the xubuntu iso and change it and make our own customized version, as voyager has done.. but its not supported here
<holstein> the guid i gave should work with *any* debian/ubuntu based
<holstein> guide*
<holstein> Potynho: if it doesnt, i literally have no way of knowing, since i dont use voyager.. and this is not a voyager support channel
<Potynho> Hey, do u know a distro Linux to an PC with 256 MB Ram with Installation Interface?
<Noskcaj> Potynho, xubuntu might work, lubuntu will work
<Noskcaj> especially if you can go to lubuntu 13.10, which includes zRAM
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Potynho> Thanks holstein
<Potynho> bye
<finca_xubuntu> I’m using Xubuntu 12.04, and I’m coming across an issue when I try to use the Screenshot function. In particular, when I try to capture a part of the screen, the desktop becomes practically opaque and I can barely see the area I was trying to select.   Is there a way to modify the opacity for this function, to make it more transparent or remove the filter entirely?
<well_laid_lawn> finca_xubuntu:  are you using the compositor?
<finca_xubuntu> well_laid_lawn: no. not using the compositor.
<zbutsam> hi, i can play sounds only as root user, normal user is in audio and pulse-access groups...can someone please give me some hints?
<jouke_> How do I debug xfce?
<jouke_> when I close firefox and open a terminal window shortly after, I get logged out
<Sysi> start with ~/.xsession-errors
<Sysi> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sysi> first one gets rewritten when you log in
<jouke_> dmesg: [  207.579972] xfce4-session[2971]: segfault at ffffffff00000000 ip 00007f76c4e2ef7f sp 00007fff63db0860 error 5 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7f76c4dcb000+f9000]
<karen_> Hi, I was talking to a few people on Ubuntu. I put Xubuntu 12.04, the one that is supported for 5 years on my old PC Pavillion dv6000 about four months ago. It has been working like a champ, but recently, it has had trouble loading up quickly. I don't know if it's the updates that I've been keeping up with, or just a glitch in my computer not wanting to load Xubuntu up. After the bios, it says, "press any key to continue..". I do, but n
<karen_> othing works. Finally, after some long seconds, it will load up Xubuntu and the log in page. What does anyone think of this?
<genii> That sounds more like bios issue like it finding SMART issue with HD, or no mouse/keyboard plugged in, etc
<karen_> When I loaded up Xubuntu 12,04 instead of windows on my old pc, it would load right up fast. It has been taking longer to load up to the log in page now, way over a minute. There is also a black screen after the bio load that says on the top left corner, "press any key to continue.." That wasn't there in the beginning. Do you think it is the updates that is doing this, or should I put my burned Xubuntu CD back in and load it up again? I
<karen_> t has been running great for about4 months now, but is taking way longer to turn on. What does anyone think?
<karen_> Would updates mess with your settings that you did in the beginning to Mozilla Firefox and Adobe Flashplayer, or is that just an online thing?
<bekks> karen_: Its not windows. No need to reinstall after a few months.
<karen_> hummm what do you think it is that is making my computer take so long to load up to the log in page?
<bekks> karen_: A computer with a BIOS needs about 30s after turning it pn to just pass the bios.
<karen_> oh.... any other ideas?
<karen_> after the bios, it takes a good 30 sec. or more at that page that says, "press any button to continue...".
<bekks> karen_: Then do not press anything, since thats a filesystem check most likely, which needs to run regularly.
<bekks> karen_: It will take a few minutes only.
<karen_> oh     that just started coming up. It never gave me that black screen with that at the top. I had been liking how fast my computer had been turning on until recently.
<karen_> Maybe all the updates is been getting?
<bekks> No. Dont press anything and just let that screen (and the filesystem check) pass.
<karen_> o.k.     what do you think is the cause for the difference in the starting time? Maybe it decided it needed a file check just recently.
<bekks> I just told you. Its the filesystem check that needs to be done.
<bekks> And every filesystem is checked regularly by default. And now its time - so your computer decided to actually do it.
<karen_> o.k.  I was just saying this is a new thing, the last 10 times of turning it on maybe.
<David-A> karen_: if it is doing a file system check it will say so, and it is okay. if the "press any key" is in the upper left, there is probably some problem.
<bekks> The filesystem check happens about every 20-30 boots by default.
<bekks> So in the last 10 boots, you wont have noticed it.
<karen_> It's not saying it's doing a file check.
<karen_> After the bio boot, it gives a black screen with "press any key to continue...', but like bekks says, maybe that is a file check even though it doesn't say so??
<karen_> What other problem could it be?
<bekks> Some grub error.
<karen_> Is that not important?
<David-A> karen_: when you eventually can log in, check the health status of the harddisk (s.m.a.r.t status)
<bekks> A SMART error will not cause grub to say "press any key...".
<karen_> so, I go to the terminal and write in    s.m.a.r.t status   ?
<karen_> I'm new to linux
<David-A> karen_: DiskUtility in the system menu. or maybe it has a new name now.
<karen_> don't see that
<bekks> !smartctl
<bekks> hmm.
<karen_> so I go to the terminal and write in  what ?
<bekks> karen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<karen_> k   thanks guys
<David-A> karen_: you can install and use smartctl in the terminal, but if you can find DiskUtility, it is much easier to use
<karen_> where is DiskUtility?
<karen_> I look around
<karen_> I'm not using a disk. I loaded Xubuntu over windows on my computer.
<karen_> does that matter?
<David-A> karen_: do you mean you installed by Wubi? or running it in a virtual machine on a windows host?
<David-A> karen_: seems DiskUtility is not installed by default in Xubuntu 12.04. you can easily find it and install it in Software Center.
<karen_> I just burned Xubuntu onto a CD from another computer and stuck it into my not working PC that had windows and loaded it over everything. I have loved it so far for about 4 months, but I'm having trouble now with it coming on so slow..
<karen_> oh, I see what you said about installing it from Software Center. So I install it and what then/
<karen_> but I'm not using a disk. does that matter?
<David-A> karen_: if you installed it on a PC you should be using a disk. what do you mean not using a disk? do you mean ssd (which counts as a disk here, even if it's not)? do you run it in a virtual machine?
<dbolton> When I Alt+Middle click a window it dismisses/minimizes the window. Is there a way to turn off this behavior?
<dbolton> I'm using an application that uses the same shortcut
<dbolton> (Editing automation data in Ardour)
<dbolton> I only see keyboard shortcuts in the Xfce settings windows.
<stefano666> ciao
<onr> hi
<stefano666> hi :)
#xubuntu 2013-07-12
<guidemario> hi ... I'd like to know if it's possible to write some commands on a text file and save it in a kind of extension (like .BAT for windows) to run the commands when I click on this file.
<David-A> guidemario: extension on file names does not matter in *nix and mac (well, sometimes but not as much as in win*). what matters is that the file has executable permission and a proper magic header.
<David-A> guidemario: for a text file with terminal commands, the header should be a so called shebang, that is a line #!/bin/bash (and executable permission of course)
<a5tr4al> anyone get iphone syncing with xubuntu
<Lanzu> Hello! I just installed Xubuntu on my X121e Lenovo netbook, But it won't start. I only get "Operation System not found" How do I fix this?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Well... step 1: Is your computer a "Certified for Windows 8" machine?
<Lanzu> I don't think so.
<Lanzu> It came without and OS and I had Win 7 running on it
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: 32- or 64-bit machine? (Probably the latter?)
<Lanzu> SonikkuAmerica: 64-bit yea
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Do you have a 64-bit Live image?
<Lanzu> SonikkuAmerica: on USB yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Step 3: Boot from it, and select "Try Xubuntu without installing"
<Lanzu> SonikkuAmerica: okay doing just that
<SonikkuAmerica> Step 4: Connect to the Internet.
<Lanzu> SonikkuAmerica: established
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Step 5: In a terminal [ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair ]
<Lanzu> uhh can I change the keyboard to a german setting?
<Lanzu> I never used US layout before. so that is hindering me right now...
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Settings Manager > Keyboard (or Keyboard Layout, I forgot which, I'm on Kubuntu atm)
<Lanzu> nvm found it :D
<Lanzu> i can only find "terminal emulator" is that the right thing?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Yeah, that's the terminal.
<Lanzu> okay it's downloading
<Lanzu> and done.
<Lanzu> should I restart now?
<SonikkuAmerica> No.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not yet.
<Lanzu> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Now run Boot Repair from terminal: [ boot-repair ]
<Lanzu> "RAID detetect you might want to retry after installing the [mdadm] packages. (sudo apt-get install -y --forces-yes mdadm --no-install-recommends)
<Lanzu> so I guess I'll just do what the prompt says?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Oh dear, you have a RAID array?
<Lanzu> Appearently? :3
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: You may want to ask tomorrow in the main #ubuntu channel. Mainly because it's getting late and RAID arrays are best supported in there.
<Lanzu> you say it like that's a bad thing though...
<Lanzu> okay will do that
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: Not that it's a bad thing per se, just that it's a little harder to mainpulate
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: And that I in particular don't know a thing about it :)
<Lanzu> I see :3
<Lanzu> Thanks for your time though!
<SonikkuAmerica> Lanzu: You're welcome!
<hoopes4908> OMG yeah baby!!! Just installed my virgin XUbuntu program!
<hoopes4908> Feel like kid in candy store
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, you seem ... excited?
<hoopes4908> Very lol
<hoopes4908> this is amazing
<hoopes4908> screw windows 8
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, strictly speaking, xubuntu is the operating system, not a program.  Glad you're enjoying it though.
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, what will you use your computer for?
<hoopes4908> Primarily just home web use, I own/run my own insurance agency
<hoopes4908> it's a home/business PC
<SunStar> well it'll be perfect for that
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, nice.  well, I suggest you install dropbox so you can backup to the cloud those things you can't lose.
<hoopes4908> OK Yeah I have lots to learn obviously much different than Windows 8 im running with
<SunStar> nice to have many backups stored in different physical locations.   doesnt matter how many backups you have if they are all destroyed in 1 fire  ;)
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, also you might want to install libreoffice or you can go with Google Docs ...
<SunStar> ^
<hoopes4908> OK what do you recommend?
<hoopes4908> Apparently it's telling me I need to reboot, TTYL ;-)
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, libreoffice has worked quite well for this MS Office refugee
<hoopes4908> OK great, TY
<SunStar> actually to be honest, if the machines can run win8 you may want to try something with a better apllication library out of the box (less time spent configuring new boxes.) Ubuntu Studio is based off xubuntu if you like the current look and feel.
<cfhowlett> hoopes4908, with the exception of a functional replacement for MS Outlook ...
<SunStar> thunderbird is getting close i think
<cfhowlett> SunStar, not sure I'd go that far.  I use US and it's excellent for producing multimedia content.  For office/business use though?
<SunStar> just saying, i doubt he wants to remove abiword and install libre every time
<cfhowlett> SunStar, noted.
<SunStar> then again the ubuntu customization kit will get ur xubuntu just the way you like it for easy rollout of new systems
<Sysi> it takes like half an hour to set up pretty much any custom xubuntu setup, even if you reinstall every 6 months it's not that bad
<cfhowlett> Sysi, reinstall every 6 months?  Why would one do that?  Not following ...
<Sysi> if you use /home on separate partition you just need a list of programs to install/remove and it's pretty much automated
<Sysi> cfhowlett: 13.04 and following non-lts release have support span of 9 months
<cfhowlett> Sysi, which is why I ONLY install LTS releases.
<cfhowlett> Sysi, but your /home suggestion is spot on
<Sysi> yeah, with lts is every 2 years
<Sysi> though every six months I'd might actually try upgrade instead of clean install
<Sysi> work machine might be better with LTS, but you might need PPA to get newer/better libreoffice
<cfhowlett> Sysi, I am SO spoiled.  I actually try to do WORK with my system so the potential breakage/headaches/reconfiguration every release just doesn't work for me.
<cfhowlett> Sysi, you can download the latest stable LibreOffice and sudo dpkg -i   quite easily
<Sysi> !info libreoffice precise
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 158 kB
<Sysi> using LO ppa is a tad better since you get updates automatically
<cfhowlett> Sysi, I can live without the marginal improvements.  I've yet to find a reason to run a PPA but that's just me ...
<Sysi> yeah, no point to update unless there's need for it
<PepperoniPizza> any xfce experts on can help me with a xfce-volumed issue ?
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, #xfce for the "experts" I think
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, yea he pointed me to a guide i've already done and didn't work unfortunatly
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, :(
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, yea this is starting to piss me off, it makes no sense why it won't work
<PepperoniPizza> it shows a slider when I press my volume keys, but changes no volume
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, yeah, my volume mutes and won't release the mute via the media keys.  I've got to go into the volume properties to reset.  Sometimes seems that the audio isn't quite ready for prime time with xfce ...
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, heh I think i've come across a supposed fix for your problem along my travels
<PepperoniPizza> who knows if it works though
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, I can use xbindkeys to change my volume /mute with a simple script maybe you could just do the same, only thing it lacks is an osd
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, as that is the only systemic glitch, I have to say that xfce has generally impressed me.
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, nah, I've learned to live with it ...  Thanks though.
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, yea I didn't have this problem in ubuntu 12.10 it showed up when I upgraded to 13.04
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, suit your self it takes like 2 minutes ;-)
<cfhowlett> PepperoniPizza, and I'm in 12.04 for the LTS ...
<PepperoniPizza> cfhowlett, yea, I'm not upgrading ever again
<PepperoniPizza> 'ever' lol
<stefano0o0o> ciao
<shurtagul> :c can someone help me?  Whenever i click install (for chrome) in ubuntu software center, nothing happens ;;
<recon_lap> xubuntu for the win, seems I'm getting free mobile broadband !!!
<poisoned_dragon> wut?
<recon_lap> bought a pay as you go mobile dongle, never put any credit on it, but I'm using it now. seems that they don't support linux.
<recon_lap> :)
<recon_lap> I might be wrong here, maybe there is some start credit, guess I just have to use it an see if it keeps working.
<poisoned_dragon> it could just be a hole in the walled garden that they never bothered to patch on prepaid phones.
<poisoned_dragon> They just didn't expect you to tether a prepaid phone. :)
<recon_lap> poisoned_dragon: guessing something like that, not the first time I've fallen through the billing system of a boardband provider.
<xubuntu565> hello, i just installed xubuntu 13.04 and i can not find the menu that i had on 12.04 which had pidgin and mail and i could set    it on available or busy etc.any idea how can i get it?
<recon_lap> xubuntu565: you need to add it to the toolbar I think, right click and select properties
<recon_lap> xubuntu565: think it's the indicator plugin you are looking for
<recon_lap> xubuntu565: right click and select panel -> panel properties , then add the indicator plugin
<xubuntu565> It is not that, anyway thank you.
<recon_lap> must be the notification area then
<elfy> I thought that pidgin was in the messaging indicator
<elfy> thought there was problems with that
<nantou> is there now a way to proxify all your traffic in xubuntu?
<holstein> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<holstein> nantou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104323/set-up-proxy-server-on-ubuntu
<holstein> anything for the main ubuntu documentation should be easily applicable
<nantou> holstein, it must be xubuntu specific, there is a ubuntu application for ubuntu, not for xubuntu iirc
<holstein> nantou: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. what is the specific application you cannot install and use?
<nantou> holstein, a moment please
<nantou> holstein, not specific application, will this work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/86638/xubuntu-11-10-proxy-server-settings
<holstein> nantou: should.. why not just use one in the browser to test?
<nantou> will do thanks
<nantou> holstein, 127.0.0.1:8118 now works for me (as particular user). Say I use marble to download some land tiles: it is not a good idea to use that same proxy, because that would be redundant, right?
<holstein> marble to download land tiles?
<holstein> nantou: ^
<nantou> yes...
<nantou> as I travel...
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I have some icons in "system setting"
<Peyam> That I don't want
<Peyam> How do I get rid of them?
<TheSheep> Peyam: install alacarte and hide them
<Peyam> thanks
<Peyam> does it hive the icons in "Systemsetting" or main menu?
<holstein> nantou: sure.. i have *no* idea what that means, however..
<holstein> nantou: the content you are accessing is just that.. you either need a proxy, or not
<nantou> sorry holstein is the free counterpart of google maps. it downloads tiles of terrain as you go north or west...
<Peyam> TheSheep: Alacarte opens the main menu. not the System setting Window
<holstein> nantou: sure.. i just dont understand how that is relevant to a proxy... you either use the proxy or not.
<nantou> privacy holstein
<TheSheep> Peyam: the system menu is there too
<Peyam> Im not talking about System categori
<Peyam> Im talking about the windows which opens when you click on "system settings"
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> Setting Manager
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> I'm not sure how it gets its icons
<TheSheep> I'm sure it looks for the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications
<holstein> nantou: the content you are accessing is irrelvant.. if you want to use the proxy, use it.. the privacy is relating to the proxy server, and configuration.. has nothing to do with the content you are accessing
<Peyam> I download Gparted and removed it. but the icon is still there
<Peyam> tried that too
<nantou> thanks holstein
<TheSheep> Peyam: if you removed it, the corresponding .desktop file should be gone too
<holstein> nantou: maybe i am misunderstanding.. which is quite possible/likely
<Peyam> TheSheep: it supposed to  yes. But it didn't
<nantou> not really holstein , after the last news about nsa eavesdropping on anything I do on the internet I have become quite paranoid, thus, the need to proxify all my traffic...
<TheSheep> Peyam: maybe it's just cached
<holstein> nantou: through what proxy? that proxy can be monitored as well, correct?
<TheSheep> Peyam: or are you saying the .desktop file is still there?
<Peyam> tried to clean stuff with bleachbit and evern restarted the mechin
<nantou> holstein, privoxy
<Peyam> Im watching the /usr/share/applications again
<holstein> nantou: correct.. and im proposing you are assuming that using a proxy is providing you some privacy
<holstein> its more likely just an easy way of providing a layer of annonimity
<nantou> holstein, yes, some... it is really misguided to think that my real ip is not traceable then?
<Peyam> TheSheep: Now Im removed it but the Text is still there
<holstein> nantou: i have no idea what proxy server you are using.. nor am i a security expert.. nor is this related to xubuntu or ubuntu specifically
<nantou> holstein, ok, ill take these questions elsewhere
<holstein> i would join a security channel.. i am only suggesting that, if privacy is the intention, dont assume you have enabled any privacy
<holstein> nantou: anonimity is not necessarily privacy
<nantou> good point
<Peyam> TheSheep: removed it from The ./local/share/applications!  Not its gone but the Firewall configurations icoon is gone but the text and I can't find it
<Peyam> Solved
<Peyam> Nice
<Peyam> It is totally going to my blog
<wilee-nilee> yoh, does the xubuntu live cd have the disks smart tool on board?
<bekks> smartctl is installed on the livecd, iirc.
<Sysi> if not, you can install them while on live system if you have internet connection
<wilee-nilee> thanks
#xubuntu 2013-07-13
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys I need help I just updated my Xubuntu and after the Updates i was unable to get into the GUI
<Psil0cybin> it kept giving me the terminal login
<Psil0cybin> where can I find the log files so i can see whats wrong
<Psil0cybin> I had to use Previous Versions of Ubuntu to get back into the GUI and get into the login screen
<Psil0cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Psil0cybin> Can someone help me?
<bkerensa> huh... I just booted in and all my applications from previous session came up and a dialog box that said "Error: -session"
<Psil0cybin> Can someone help me
<Psil0cybin> I updated my Xubuntu and i cannot get into the GUI and can only get into a previous version
<Resonjul> hi everyona my english is so so but ill try
<Resonjul> i have a problem with a scanner and printer well its my multifuncional cx5600 stylus epson
<Resonjul> i cant install de scanner
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu , the support channel for Xubuntu (and Ubuntu Studio problems that don't have to do with the actual programs themselves).
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: In Settings Manager...
<Resonjul> thanks, i tried all, install driver from avasys, i wrote in console for install de scanner,
<Resonjul> everything that i can read but not funtion for me in 64 and 32 bits
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: And you rebooted after installing the drivers from Avasys?
<Resonjul> does not recognize my printer
<Resonjul> yes, i reebot and I put the iscan-data library
<Resonjul> I put the library lib .. dl3
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: Did you edit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules, as per http://www.andrels.com/wp-en_US/2011/08/how-to-install-epson-stylus-cx5600-on-ubuntu-10-04/?
<Resonjul> ill try it
<Resonjul> but when i install everything do not recognize the scanner
<Resonjul> say no scanner conected
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: And it *is* connected to your computer.
<Resonjul> yes in lsusb its there
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: Is it correctly listed as shown in the Web page above?\
<kRush> is there some way to configure how many old kernels xubuntu should keep?
<Resonjul> when i run lsusb appears
<Resonjul> bus 002 device 002: ID 04b8:083f seiko epson corp. stylus dx4450
<SonikkuAmerica> kRush: I'd install Ubuntu Tweak and have it clean out your old kernels. (Google it.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: After editing the rule file mentioned above, make sure you are in the saned group [ sudo usermod -aG saned <username> ], reboot, and give it a shot.
<Resonjul> ok please wait
<kRush> that tool looks horrible
<SonikkuAmerica> kRush: It's not for eye-candy, it's for tweaking your system! XD
<SonikkuAmerica> Resonjul: I'm getting sleepy so I have to get out of here for now, but tomorrow, if it still doesn't work, ping knome, Unit193 or GridCube if they're around. Bye!
<kRush> no, I mean it looks like one of those windows tuning utilities... read their website, still no idea what the features actually are
<Resonjul> ok thank for all sonikk
<Psil0cybin> hey guys i need your help i just upgraded Xubuntu with all the files it recommended
<Psil0cybin> and now
<bazhang> !crosspost | Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Psil0cybin> Okay
<Psil0cybin> Can anyone pleae help me?
<holstein> Psil0cybin: you would need to ask
<holstein> Psil0cybin: mn.. i see your question in the main #ubuntu channel. i'll just answer there after i read it
<Unit193> Yes, he likes to crosspost even when told not to...
<Psil0cybin> im very desperate atm
<holstein> Psil0cybin: ?
<holstein> depressed about a computer? or a kernel? its not a big deal, friend
<holstein> machines break.. kernel updates break things.. just keep your data backed up, and plan for failure, because you will have that running *any* os
<SanDiegoM> hi all
<SanDiegoM> is there a way to turn off the touch pad in xubuntu 13.04 when a usb mouse is plugged in??
<baizon> SanDiegoM: tried the Fn keys?
<SanDiegoM> the fn keys ? what about them
<SanDiegoM> ?
<holstein> SanDiegoM: is there one that disables the moust?
<holstein> mouse*
<SanDiegoM> I want to disable the touchpad
<holstein> SanDiegoM: correct.. the suggestion is to try that with funciton keys. assuming there are function keys that do that
<holstein> anyways.. http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/automatically-disable-touchpad-when-mouse-is-connected-ubuntu/
<SanDiegoM> I do have function keys
<SanDiegoM> but not sure how to use them to disable the touchpad
<SanDiegoM> thanks for the link
<SanDiegoM> in the setting manager
<SanDiegoM> I have Mouse and Touchpad
<SanDiegoM> but when I click on it
<holstein> ppa looks active https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao
<SanDiegoM> there is nothing about the touchpad
<holstein> so, you want general touchpad settings?
<holstein> what hardware?
<SanDiegoM> a friend of mine recently installed xubuntu 13.04 64 on my dell studio
<SanDiegoM> and everytime I type the freakin touchpad goes crazy
<holstein> SanDiegoM: thats happened to users i have instaled for
<holstein> installed*
<SanDiegoM> ok I went to setting manager
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you can try the suggestion with the  link i have tot he PPA
<SanDiegoM> I looked at the link
<SanDiegoM> but its for ubuntu
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you can try to type without hitting the touchpad
<holstein> SanDiegoM: ?
<SanDiegoM> :(
<holstein> SanDiegoM: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<SanDiegoM> what I'm trying to say is
<SanDiegoM> I don't have the touchpad Icon that the link is showing
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you havent added the ppa
<SanDiegoM> sorry I don't know what a ppa is
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SanDiegoM> great
<holstein> SanDiegoM: its a way of adding packages that do things
<SanDiegoM> can I download it from the software center?
<holstein> SanDiegoM: no.. thats why you have to add the PPA.. its not in your sources
<SanDiegoM> ok
<holstein> at the link..
<holstein> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/automatically-disable-touchpad-when-mouse-is-connected-ubuntu/
<SanDiegoM> ok brb
<holstein> "To get started, enter the following commands in the Terminal to install Touchpad-indicator:"
<holstein> SanDiegoM: then, the comands are liste
<SanDiegoM> makes sense now, thank you. brbr
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you can copy paste them
<SanDiegoM> brb
<SanDiegoM> ok I did it
<SanDiegoM> thank you
<SanDiegoM> now do I need to restart for the icon to show up"?
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you should have either the icon, or a way to get to it
<holstein> SanDiegoM: you might have to "start" it
<SanDiegoM> ok let me check if I have it
<holstein> SanDiegoM: if it were me, i would try starting it from the terminal so i can easily kill it
<holstein> i would type "touch" in the terminal and hit "tab"
<SanDiegoM> oh
<holstein> if touchpad-indicator is  autocompleted, i would launch it
<SanDiegoM> I already went to accessories and it was there
<holstein> SanDiegoM: OK
<SanDiegoM> I launched it
<holstein> SanDiegoM: disregard what i said then
<SanDiegoM> and hit disable touchpad
<SanDiegoM> no worries
<SanDiegoM> thank you very much
<holstein> SanDiegoM: did it work?
<SanDiegoM> YES!!!
<SanDiegoM> awesome
<SanDiegoM> thanks again
<holstein> SanDiegoM: cool.. keep im mind.. PPA's are not officially supported
<SanDiegoM> I freakin love ubuntu, I will never go back to windows
<SanDiegoM> I dunno how so many people still use windows
<SanDiegoM> smh
<holstein> SanDiegoM: that is a relatively small one though, so i think it'll be "safe" even if it becomes unmaintained
<SanDiegoM> cool
<holstein> SanDiegoM: enjoy!
<SanDiegoM> holstein, will do, take it easy
<phunyguy> Hello, Coming from Ubuntu to Xubuntu, I have noticed a difference with my volume control. The default behavior in Ubuntu is to ensure volume is unmuted if vol-up or vol-down is pressed. In XFCE, it stays muted. This causes issues with my hardware mute button. If I press the volume keys, the hardware button unmutes, but XFCE stays muted. If I press the mute button again to unmute, it mutes the hardware button which even though XFCE shows unmuted,
<phunyguy> sound is still muted at that point.
<phunyguy> How can I change the buttons to trigger a mute toggle every time a volume key is pressed?
<phunyguy> (trigger mute toggle in addition to volume change)
<michaela> how do i nomode set xubuntu
<xubuntu483> hi
<xubuntu483> i need some help regarding my xubuntu installation
<xubuntu483> it seems that I managed to brick a lot of the top panels functionality by stupidly following a tutorial and removing the sni-qt plugin
<xubuntu483> i already tried reinstalling it, but some of the panel plugins don't work any more
<xubuntu483> namely most of the components of the indicator plugin (like the Network Manager indicator) and most of the Action Buttons
<xubuntu483> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 and Xfce 4.8
<xubuntu483> I already tried reinstalling most of the xfce packages, to no avail
<xubuntu483> do any of you have any idea how I can get back that lost functionality?
<ochosi> xubuntu483: have you recreated the panel from scratch again?
<ochosi> and please define "not working"
<xubuntu483> some of the indicators don't show up. the only ones that do are the sound indicator, the mail indicator and the skype indicator. not showing up are the Network Manager indicator and the Pidgin indicator. When clicking the Action Button plugin, all options like Suspend and Hibernate are greyed out, except for the 2 versions of logout buttons. The version that would normally open another menu where you can chose between logging out
<xubuntu483> ...gives an error message, that reads: The name org.xfce.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<xubuntu483> I tried adding and removing the plugins from the existing panel
<xubuntu483> I also just tried adding these plugins to the bottom panel, and there they don't work properly either
<ochosi> sry, gotta run
<xubuntu483> k, thanks anyway
<Mike-Linux-NL> i get this problem when i start update:
<Mike-Linux-NL> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Mike-Linux-NL> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmmm fixed it with a couple of commands, however it should not occure. there should be a patch to autofix it, without having the user look on the internet for solutions, and end up typing several commands
<chreestopher> hello world! , just finally removed windows from my laptop and installed xubuntu , ive been putting this off for too long!
<chreestopher> I am mainly coming over to linux because i want to learn more about computers and programming , I was wondering if anyone has any good resources for people who want to get started in programming?
<shurtagul> can someone help me with chromium? It keeps crashing after several seconds :c
<Unit193> Run it from the terminal, see if you get any output.
<shurtagul> How would i do that?
<Unit193> Open terminal, type chromiu<tab>
<shurtagul> $ bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<shurtagul>  i typed in "chromium-browser" and it opened, but closed after a few seconds like normal
<nantou> how do I add an icon to my regular user?
<SonikkuAmerica> Regular user what?
<nantou> in the log in screen there is a generic icon, I want to change that to something more personal
<nantou> also, if you go to users settings, you can see the same generic icon that id like to personalize
<nantou> how change/add personalized user login icons
<knome> nantou, cp ~/myavatar.jpg ~/.face
<nantou> knome, but I havent chosen any fav icon yet, so I dont know where to paste the soon to be "myavatar.jpg" file
<knome> nantou, i'm not sure i follow?
<flux242> is there also an ~/.ass ?
<knome> flux242, that kind of jokes/attitude isn't needed. please stop.
<nantou> knome, ok, how or where do I see myavatar? cause I dont know if I have one
<knome> nantou, just copy any file you want to be your avatar to ~/.face
<nantou> ok, noob questions: I dont see any .face directory in my home dir
<nantou> or in filesystem
<nantou> ~ = home dir?
<knome> nantou, yes.
<knome> nantou, and you don't necessarily have a .face file. if you don't, create it.
<nantou> knome, ok, so I have to choose any pic I like, rename it .face in my home dir
<knome> nantou, exactly.
<nantou> or, also, rename it to myavatar.jpg and copy it with the command you provided, but I fail to see why this would be an advantage
<nantou> sweet!! thanks knome
<knome> you don't have to rename it to myavatar.jpg first
<knome> np.
<rdp1976> hello
<rdp1976> I installed Xubuntu on my Dell XPS 13 ultrabook and am connecting my external monitor via a minidisplay port DP1
<rdp1976> the external monitor should have resolution 1920 x 1280
<rdp1976> sorry, 1920 x 1080
<rdp1976> unfortunately max resolution available is 1024 x 768
<rdp1976> tried using xrandr to set 1920 but it doesnt work
<rdp1976> any tips?
<flux242> rdp1976: install xfce 4.12 ppa to get dual monitor settings and tell me it works
<rdp1976> how do I install xfce 4.12?
<rdp1976> what is ppa?
<rdp1976> sorry, I've been away from linux for a few years, bit of a newbie at the moment
<knome> rdp1976, i would look at drivers for your GPU before jumping to PPA's
<knome> !binarydriver | rdp1976
<ubottu> rdp1976: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rdp1972> back again
<rdp1972> This link was posted before regarding my problem of low resolution on external monitor
<rdp1972> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rdp1972> Doesn't help much
<rdp1972> I installed Xubuntu 13.04 ... there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<rdp1972> I generated one, but have no idea what I'm supposed to do with that file to get 1920x1080 on my external monitor
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<knome> have you looked at that page?
<rdp1972> Yes, most definitely
<rdp1972> I've looked at that page
<rdp1972> I have a thread that has been on going for days now that shows what I've TRIED with xrandr so far
<rdp1972> sorry, I should have posted that first
<rdp1972> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161010
<rdp1972> see what I've tried in there
<rdp1972> I feel like this should be a simple fix, just getting information on what to do is proving to be very difficult
<rdp1972> FYI, I am on Xubuntu 13.04
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Anybody knows how to show the GPU's temperature in conky
<Peyam> ?
<baizon> Peyam: which graphics card vendor?
<Peyam> baizon: AMD radeon Hd 9800
<Peyam> 6800
<baizon> Peyam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566126
<Peyam> baizon: aticonfig  : sommand not found
<Peyam> c
<baizon> Peyam: are you using the open source drivers?
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> not the Ati one
<baizon> Peyam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34449/how-to-see-the-video-card-temperature-nvidia-ati-intel
<Peyam> I'm using AMD
<baizon> Peyam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon
<Peyam> so what?
<baizon> amd = ati
<Peyam> yes I know
<Peyam> but the settingt in last link just configurate conky for nvidia temperature
<baizon> the last link explains how to do it with lm-sensors
<Peyam> I have lm-sensors installed
<Peyam> I don't know the code to display the temp
<baizon> Peyam: the second code line there is it
<baizon> Now, to show the temperatures, type:
<baizon>  sensors
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> Sir I want to show inin my conky
<Peyam> I know I can use sensors to show the temperature
<baizon> Peyam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246525
<Peyam> seen it sir
<Peyam> not helping
<baizon> Peyam: well you can read the temp with sensors and then grep the information you need
<Peyam> emp GPU:${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | grep 'temp1' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-3}°C
<Peyam> this code doesn't show anything
<baizon> Peyam: what output do you get from sensors?
<Peyam> nothing
<Peyam> but in terminal
<Peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872155/
<baizon> Peyam: there you go
<Peyam> I need the temperature in my conky
<Peyam> do you even know what Conky is=?
<Peyam> don't waste my time sir
<bekks> $3 is wrong.
<baizon> Peyam: now post this: ${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | grep 'temp1' | awk '{print $3}'
<baizon> nice, and we have a solution :)
<Peyam> not working
<baizon> Peyam: like bekks just said, $3 is wrong
<bekks> And grep is useless there ;)
<Peyam> so what should be the code
<Peyam> the code baizon gave me doesn't work
<baizon> Peyam: i tried to debug
<bekks> ${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | awk '/temp1/ {print $2}'
<baizon> i didnt brought the solution
<Peyam> bekks: you dont' close the { , why is that?
<bekks> Because I forgot it :)
<Peyam> great thank you :)
<xubuntu589> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu589> this is not an active irc channel...
<xubuntu589> xD
<knome> umm, and you base that on all of your experience of 3 minutes on the channel?
<xubuntu589> 5
<xubuntu589> almost 5
<xubuntu589> XD
<knome> !offtopic | xubuntu589
<ubottu> xubuntu589: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu589> anyone have an amd laptop?
<knome> why not ask the real question?
<hylian> I completely wiped my system and re-installed xubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit today. With a couple of automated scripts I wrote some timer ago, everything is upgraded, all my software is installed and all my settings the way i like them in just over an hour. Xubnutu installed in 20 minutes before all my extras. I love it!
<Noskcaj> When running "mk-sbuild saucy" i get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872370/
<Noskcaj> What am i doing wrong?
<Unit193> !crosspost | Noskcaj
<ubottu> Noskcaj: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Noskcaj> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Noskcaj: Usually you have to [ mkdir ] your mount point before you mount to it.
<Unit193> He was helped in the other channel.
<Unit193> (one of the other channels.)
<Noskcaj> I've found the solution. Step three on the sbuild wikipage is unnecessary
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: kk (well I'm in all the other support channels except -touch)
<Peyam> wha tis the defaul font in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2013-07-14
<cb_> hello
<cb_> is there any db that is installed default in xubuntu 13?
<David-A> cb_: not a proper db what I know of, but to be sure, what do you mean by db?
<braincellbattle> like postgr or something
<braincellbattle> no bigs
<Unit193> You can easily install them...
<braincellbattle> yeah for sure.  just wondering.  I'm on a limited connection and cant dl much.
<Unit193> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<braincellbattle> try to keep my software dl under 1MB haha.  Lots of good stuff out there still.
<braincellbattle> loving xubuntu 13 though, good work!
<Unit193> I'm sure the team is glad. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> If any of you big kahunas in Xubuntu are still here, what's the plan for display server stacking for 14.04? (Perhaps in a meeting log or a mailing list archive I could peruse?)
<knome> SonikkuAmerica, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: According to the meeting log, maybe Unit193 could give me a bit more detail about it. Thanks for the tip tho!
<Unit193> The meeting log says it all, and linked to by the project lead.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: I see. :) I can't wait to see what the end result will turn, but I wish I had more hard disk space for testing stuff.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu is already a handful (lol)
<Slash0mega> how can i use 32 bit aplications in a 64 bit install
<holstein> Slash0mega: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<Unit193> Multiarch.
<holstein> http://www.maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Slash0mega> i did the sudo apt-get install ia32-libs, but it gave a error
<Slash0mega> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. slash0mega@xubuntu:~$
<holstein> Slash0mega: sudo apt-get autoremove ia32-libs
<holstein> Slash0mega: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32libs
<Slash0mega> it seems to be working, thank you very much :D
<holstein> cheers
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> i'm having a problem with thunar
<BillyZane> i can't seem to view my network in the network tab
<BillyZane> i am, however, able to connect to a computer on my network using a VNC
<BillyZane> i tried killall thunar
<BillyZane> i tried restating my computer
<Unit193> You have gvfs-backends installed?
<BillyZane> i'm not sure what that means
<BillyZane> well let me check
<BillyZane> how can i tell if i have something installed or not?
<BillyZane> i see it in the repository
<BillyZane> userspace virtual filesystem - backends
<BillyZane> however, i don't see why i'd require this as i've been able to use thunar to access files on my network up until now
<BillyZane> ok
<BillyZane> when i click on open location and type in the location "smb://computername/drive letter/"
<BillyZane> i'm able to view that drive
<BillyZane> the problem is when i click on Browse network, i'm unable to see the computers
<goly> hello
<goly> i've encountered a problem
<goly> i wanted to install xubuntu on an old pc to replace win xp
<goly> i did it, xubuntu is installed
<goly> but it doesnt boot
<goly> i just get a message that an error occured while booting OS
<goly> i had problems with computer "not seeing" linux when i did dual-boot installs
<goly> so i manually (re?)installed grub
<well_laid_lawn> my guess is grub is pointed to the wrong partition for /
<goly> well
<goly> but i reinstalled grub
<goly> and now while boothing
<goly> booting*
<goly> i see grub
<well_laid_lawn> the menu ?
<goly> and i can "choose" a system
<goly> yeah
<goly> but after i choose xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> try not to hit enter so much please
<goly> :D
<goly> it starts booting but then freezes
<goly> wait a second,  i will do it again
<goly> ok
<goly> so it happened again
<goly> after choosing ubuntu in grub menu
<knome> !enter | goly
<ubottu> goly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goly> i got wall of text and the first one contains a message: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<well_laid_lawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<well_laid_lawn> check that link for a solution goly
<goly> ok, thank you
<goly> honestly, I didnt google THIS particular problem, but im quite fed up with all the problems I have with this unfortunate installation ;)
<well_laid_lawn> did you md5 the iso and cd you burnt?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<well_laid_lawn> bad cd burns can cause lots of issues
<well_laid_lawn> not the only cause of issues tho
<goly> well_laid_lawn: yeah, i got issues with bad cd burns alredy, but I prevaied! ;) thank you for another pieces of info, I will look into it in a quarter :)
<well_laid_lawn> goly:  goos luck :)
<well_laid_lawn> s/goos/good/
<aguitel> how install manjaro theme ?
<aguitel> how install manjaro theme in xfce ? someone  know it?
<baizon> aguitel: well, i think this is the wrong channel for it
<baizon> aguitel: but i think you can use the github website to get the theme, then install it :)
<baizon> aguitel: website is: http://store.steampowered.com/
<aguitel> ok i will
<baizon> aguitel: ou well i think there is a arch pkg...
<baizon> aguitel: if you go to: http://shimmerproject.org/, then chose 1 theme and on the right side there is "Arch Linux PKGBUILD"
<baizon> click there and you will be redirected to the arch pkg :)
<horsey> hey
<horsey> for some reason my xubuntu isn't showing any "window borders"
<hsnmonster> welcome
<hsnmonster> explain more
<horsey> running xfwm4 brings them back
<horsey> no title bars are showing
<hsnmonster> try
<hsnmonster> settings >>> window manager
<horsey> plus i can't type anything into the terminal
<horsey> i tried it first
<horsey> it shows nothing
<horsey> just a grey, blank page
<horsey> it's odd, since i haven't installed anything in a while
<horsey> not even updates
<hsnmonster> I can't get any more but try making googling
<nizza> hi, since when is the iso size 840MB?
<TheSheep> nizza: what do you *really* want to ask about?
<nizza> can i burn such size on a DVD disk?
<TheSheep> yes
<nizza> i tought that a cd-r 870 MB was needed
<nizza> which are hard to get, that's i am here
<nizza> why
<pleia2> you said dvd, not cd, it will not fit on a cd
<pleia2> you have to use a dvdr
<pleia2> or use an alternate method for installing, like via usb stick
<Sysi> (usb install ♥)
<nizza> ok, will search just for a USB install way of doing it
<nizza> do i need to reconsider before i try USB-install?
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pleia2> ^^ these instructions work for Xubuntu too
<nizza> alfa and omega c.o.o.l...
<nizza> am i correct that i need a fat32 file system for this on my USB-disk?
<nizza> ee
<nizza> ext3 or 4 does not work right?
<pleia2> nizza: you'll want to follow the instructions given above, it will reformat your drive to what it needs
<nizza> hmm, but i am on a mac at the moment
<pleia2> then follow the instructions for Mac OSX
<nizza> i am trying to mount the xubuntu.iso with Disk Utility, but it says something like "no file system to activate".
<nizza> it's weird, looks like this is another type of iso or something
<nizza> got it extracted with BetterZip
<bekks> Why dont you just loop-mount the iso using mount?
<nizza> then it says that it cannot work with the file system
<bekks> It doubt that, strongly. Whats the exact error message?
<nizza> hdiutil mount xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nizza> hdiutil: mount failed - Geen activeerbare bestandssystemen
<bekks> Thats not how "mount" works.
<bekks> You are running hdiutil, not mount.
<nizza> sudo?
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> sudo hdiutil is still not "mount".
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/164227/how-to-mount-an-iso-file
<nizza> mount xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nizza> mount: xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso: unknown special file or file system.
<bekks> You have to specify all necessary mount options, not just a relative file name.
<nizza> ok i will fail then
<bekks> Just read the link I just gave you.
<nizza> ok, thank you, will try
<Sysi> you can just push .iso to stick using dd
<nizza> with dd that is too hard for me
<nizza> i have the iso extracted, but i do not know wheater it works or not
<bazhang> nizza, you do not extract the iso
<nizza> for on USB disk too?
<bazhang> no extraction
<nizza> so what i have done now does not work
<bazhang> correct
<nizza> but why is the desktop cd 840MB?
<nizza> while normal it is 700
<bazhang> you need a dvd
<bazhang> or usb stick
<nizza> ok will try that
<nizza> but it does not mather that the size of the iso is less than the DVD?
<bazhang> correct
<nizza> hmm, well, then i will just do it that way
<nizza> thank for all the help
<tigrang> When setting a panel to auto-hide, it leaves a 3px border still. It's annoying that I can't just mouse my mouse down to the horizontal scrollbar at the bottom of the screen since it activates the panel. Is there a way to fix this
<w30> tigrang, try a longer delay in the raising of the panel if you can live with that?
<tigrang> w30, I have tried that, but it doesnt work, since I move the mouse down to the bottom of the screen, the mouse pointer is on the 3px border of the bottom panel and doesnt activate the scrollbar
<tigrang> guess Ill move the bottom panel to the left if that's my only option
<w30> tigrang, can you not allow the active window to cover the panel area?
<w30> tigrang, you loose 30 pixels or so doing that but ....
<w30> tigrang, if I remember right it won't cover the reserved panel area like it was open
<w30> even though its not
<tigrang> Are you saying to remove the auto-hide and leave the panel always open/
<tigrang> ?
<w30> I have too many desktops going to rember what panel can do what... no, just tell your panel to not let windows cover it. I think it will reserve its pop up area also
<tigrang> Same thing
<w30> tigrang, otherwise you have to be a good mouse driver-pilot-user
<tigrang> lol yes
<w30> tigrang, reminds me of the handicapped user that artifical arms controlled by eyebrow movement. He slapped himself silly when he sneezed
<w30> had
<tigrang> heh
<ProfElm> Sometimes my Xubuntu doesn't start-up with the GUI. Any advice?
<holstein> ProfElm: try and define "sometimes".. and nail it down.. share any relevant details, such as what hardware you have, if any other normal users have the same issue, when exactly what happens and what version of xubuntu youa re using
<ProfElm> I have a dual boot running in a Lenovo X230 laptop. It dual boots Xubuntu 64 bit & Windows 8, and I have UEFI enabled. I had to adjust the boot settings using boot-repair to allow the dual boot to work.
<holstein> ProfElm: just?
<holstein> ProfElm: so, you literally booted one time? and had this issue?
<ProfElm> Often times, I'll start xubuntu and it just goes into a black screen with a cursor blinking. After some random keystrokes, I get the bash line and am able to use Xubuntu without X.
<ProfElm> If I login without X and use the computer, I'm able to use bash. If I try to startx, it is unable to start it and logs an error.
<ProfElm> This has happened maybe twice. Both after a restart.
<holstein> ProfElm: are you up to date with upgrades?
<ProfElm> Yep.
<ProfElm> I'm running Xubuntu 13.04, just got the updates.
<bitbox_> any body here able to help w "error: invald arch independent ELF magic          grub rescue>" type problems?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair might help..
<bitbox_> yes been there no dice
<holstein> bitbox_: been there? you mean, you've used the application to restore grub?
<bitbox_> cwhat ap?
<bitbox_> cant load anything
<holstein> bitbox_: the one in the link i gave.. boot repair
<bitbox_> wont recognize cd or usb
<holstein> bitbox_: what wont do what?
<holstein> bitbox_: the machine wont boot a live CD?
<bitbox_> yes
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> sounds like some "protection" to me. i would ask my vendor how to boot CD's
<bitbox_> ok
<bitbox_> it booted them before this just fine
<holstein> bitbox_: before what?
<bitbox_>  "error: invald arch independent ELF magic          grub rescue>"
<holstein> bitbox_: assume i have no idea when that is occuring
<holstein> did you install ubuntu? xubuntu? are you trying to install it?
<bitbox_> i press power and i get that msg, nothing else
<holstein> bitbox_: did you install anything?
<holstein> bitbox_: can you get to the bios settings?
<bitbox_> i had a dual boot sys uubuntu and win8 and i was trying to create a multisystem usb and
<bitbox_> tried to get into bios
<bitbox_> nada
<holstein> bitbox_: bios is where i would start
<bitbox_> strait to error
<bitbox_> f8 right?
<holstein> bitbox_: sometimes i pull the batteries, and the power. try and restart everything
<bitbox_> ok hang on
<holstein> bitbox_: the bios settings key are specific to your hardware
<holstein> bitbox_: F8 might be it, but it might not be
<holstein> !bios
<bitbox_> !bios as a command?
<ubottu> bitbox_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> bitbox_: i was trying to get a list of common bios keys
<holstein> control, esc.. f1, f10.. whatever
<holstein> its specific to your model
<SunStar> F2, ctrl
<holstein> could be anything, though
<SunStar> del
<SunStar> delete
<bitbox_> its a toshiba satellite
<bitbox_> anybody know off the cuff?
<holstein> bitbox_: thats still not enough information.. i had one and it was f12.. but i had a newer one that was esc
<holstein> bitbox_: that is google-search-able.. by model
<bitbox_> hang on i am trying to look it up online
<bitbox_> toshiba satellite p855-s5312
<SunStar> do a google search for the manual.   there is a manual for ur satellite and BIOS settings are described within
<bitbox_> looking
<tigrang> Im havign another issue now. I have a panel with App Menu, Window Buttons, Seperator (expanding), Notification Area, Clock, Show Desktop. When I have too many windows opens the Window buttons pushes the items to the right of it off the screen
<bitbox_> ok im in
<bitbox_> into the bios i mean
<tigrang> looks like it pushes it to the next workspace
<tigrang> can I constrain it to stay on one workspace
<tigrang> guess it was just bugged, removed the item and re-added it
<bitbox_>  holstein: ok i managed to get into bios
<w30> tigrang, you sure are having panel pain. You evidently have it set to expand as needed; Set it to a static size
<w30> tigrang, then it will put the squeeze on the tasks or open window icons
<tigrang> i set size to 100% and unchcked autoamatically expand
<tigrang> i had to remove the Window buttons item and re-add it
<w30> tigrang, works  for you now?
<tigrang> w30, yup
<tigrang> w30, I think I'm done messing about http://i.imgur.com/ruMcaYN.png
#xubuntu 2014-07-07
<crat0s> Hello folks. I am a new Xubuntu user and recently configured connectivity to a hidden Wifi network. On restart, I have to manually choose "Connect to a hidden network" every time. Can this be automated?
<canterw00t> Hi everybody! I have a question about a graphics chip in combination with Xubuntu 14.04
<canterw00t> I bought a supercheap netbook recently and it has an Intel GMA 3600 graphics chip, but I don't think it's fully supported
<canterw00t> Could anyone tell me how to check, and if it indeed isn't supported by the drivers in the kernel, what could I do about it?
<xx> excuse me, I am using XUbuntu(14.04) system, I can't use my notebook's  keyborad to adjust volume,how can fix that
<xx> hello anybody here? (^ ^)
<holstein> xx: yes.. just ask, and try and be patient
<holstein> xx: typically, if those keys can work easily, they just do, out of the box.. otherwise, you may have to dig around a bit..
<xx> holstein thanks, I wanna add the key combination(Fn+F10/F11) in the Keyboard Settings, but I don't know the commands which are adjust the volume
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys might address that, xx
<xx> holstein: thanks
<enrico_> hi guys, I'm trying to boot Xubuntu from USB on an old pc. Bios doesn't support boot from usb, so I tried booting with Plop boot manager (on a CD-rom). The keyboard in plop works just fine, but once I launch boot from the USB device, the keyboard stops working and I can't select any option in the boot menu
<enrico_> I already tried to use different USB ports to connect both keyboard and Boot drive
<deshipu> enrico_: enable 'legacy usb device' in bios
<enrico_> in plop or original bios?
<deshipu> enrico_: in the original bios
<enrico_> can't see that
<enrico_> not supported?
<enrico_> I checked on youtube, I definetly don't have that
<enrico_> looks like I need an old PS2 keyboard
<enrico_> it's funny though that in plop keyboard actually works
<christoffer> What is the best way to run "setxkbmap" and "xmodmap" commands during bootup in Xubuntu 12.04 and 14.04?
<whiterice> christoffer: add the commands you need to the XFCE autostart. Go to the settings manager in your menu
<christoffer> preferably adding some kind of script file on boot up or login...so I can track the settings with git
<christoffer> next to my other dotfiles
<christoffer> whiterice, do you now where the GUI stores that information?
<whiterice> christoffer: no :( I use openbox
<christoffer> whiterice, ah, thanks anyway... thinking about putting it in .bashrc but doesn't feel right.
<whiterice> christoffer: you would be better off posting in a forum or whatever for that
<whiterice> christoffer: if it works and doesnt screw up anything, why not?
<christoffer> Not sure when the .bashrc is loaded
<whiterice> christoffer: I myself use setxkbmap with openbox
<whiterice> christoffer: you should be able to just put the commands you need in a script and add that script to autostart
<christoffer> yes that works
<whiterice> the script doesnt need to be anything complicated
<christoffer> yes of course
<whiterice> ah ok, misunderstood you
<christoffer> it just two lines
<whiterice> yeah
<christoffer> so no problem there
<christoffer> the issue is how to best manage the script
<christoffer> I have a git repository with my dotfiles
<christoffer> and a configuration script that I run on each new [virtual] machine I use
<christoffer> and if I modify the script on one machine I want to push it and download it on the other machines
<christoffer> it works pretty good with .vimrc
<whiterice> christoffer: ahh i see. Honestly cant help you there :( All mine are hard drive installs and I dont use anything but XFCE panel and openbox
<whiterice> sorry
<christoffer> no problem
<christoffer> best bet now is to do just as I done with the .vimrc
<whiterice> stuff like that you want to ask in a forums
<christoffer> yea, probably
<whiterice> or ask in the arch irc channel, but you damn well better not let them know your on Xubuntu
<christoffer> hehe
<mdp_> Hello, does anyone know how to fix Scite in Xubuntu 14.04? The GUI does not use Gnome, it's terribly slow to refresh...
<xubuntu981> hey
<xubuntu981> qqn sais comment partionner le disque à l'installation ?
<xubuntu981> ?
<mall> Hello! after upgrading the power manager, I am experiencing a bug in which when I attempt to "suspend" the computer just shuts external monitor and locks desktop, when I wake it up it asks for password then shows me the message "power management not authorized"
<mall> I believe this is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1319598
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1319598 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power manager no longer suspends 'power manager not authorised'" [Low,Triaged]
<mall> anybody else experience the same ?
<mall> why is it considered low ?
<knome> mall, check the last comment on the bug.
<mall> wo, two minutes ago
<knome> mall, yeah, i poked somebody to comment on it
<mall> thank you
<knome> no problem, hope it helps
<mall> could you explain, please how to sudo these policies ?
<mall> is it text ?
<mall> bit of an advanced newbie here ^^'
<mall> can I just open that with geany and modify it? no concerns ?
<mall> http://pastebin.com/GSkCuLgi
<mall> here is a pastebin of the relevant parts of the policies file
<mall> I believe the important part that should show "yes" it is already "yes" and not "auth_admin_keep"
<mall> this is, that under:         <action id="org.freedesktop.login1.suspend">   ; I have                         <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<mall> I believe allow inactive should NOT be "yes" right ?
<mall> suspend-ignore-inhibit is auth_admin_keep on the other hand, but that does not seem to be what is happening here, is it ?
<mall> thank you
<xubuntu329>  
<mall> MAybe it is relevant to mention that if I run xfce4-power-manager --debug  , terminal tells me there is another power manager running already (?)
<xubuntu966> i can't believe i'm connected to the india server. it is so s-l-o-w!
<xubuntu966> any idea who runs/hosts the india server
<xubuntu966> any1 here?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu966: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<cfhowlett> xubuntu241 change the mirror
<paperziggurat> I am suddenly having major issues with my desktop in Xubuntu.  Out of the blue I am no longer able to right click or box-drag, and when the session starts my wallpaper on my second monitor does not change;  it is the same as the wallpaper on my primary monitor.
<paperziggurat> Upon opening display settings and moving the box to the other monitor to change my wallpaper, I found that I cannot do that either.
<GridCube> paperziggurat, try loguing in using the guest account
<deshipu> paperziggurat: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<paperziggurat> alt f2 doesn't do anything
<paperziggurat> and i will attempt to log in using guest
<paperziggurat> brb
<paper_ziggurat> I am able to right click in guest session.
<vaniz> I have an acer aspire one 751h with 3 partitions one /boot one root and one swap. In root and swap I chose physical area for encryption. grub is installed in the boot partition. I use easybcd to create an option for the grub bootloader from the windows bootloader. Both in standard boot and in recovery mode I get the error cryptsetup: lvm is not available
<vaniz> I dont get any passsword promt
<vaniz> any suggestions on how to fix it ?
<efox> I'm looking for assistance getting synergy to auto start and connect as guest BEFORE login occurs on xubuntu 14.04
<efox> any takers?
<xubuntu382> Hello
<xubuntu382> I am getting this error while connecting to ma xubuntu using x2go, can someone help? https://i.imgur.com/ZbBGPvQ.png
<SamwiseGamgee> I just installed Cheese with my xubuntu 14.04, and added two plugins after installation.  It looks like xubuntu added three plugins.  Anyway, one of the three plugins or more is causing freezing problems.  Should I uninstall eachh of the three plugins incrementally to find out which one is causing the problems, or do you already know which one it is?
<holstein> thats an interesting question.. you mean, "do you already know".. like, the general users/volunteers in the room may have experience with the 3 un-named plugins? and may just list plugins that are known not to work, SamwiseGamgee ?
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> The 3 optinal plugins are the integration plugin for Nautilus file manager's Evolution, and two Gnome video effects plugins.
<SamwiseGamgee> Nautilus's Evolution and Pidgin, I meant
<xubuntu981> just impressed!!! Fully functional firefox while installing!!! That's kinda cool!!! Keep the good work people!!!
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if there are known issue, i would expect to see them in bug reports..
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, the bug reports, good idea....but first I will try uninstalling the Nautilus plugin, because it froze my file manager
<MisterAcacia> SamwiseGamgee: I use guvcview. It works better for me for both snaps and videos. I've never had success using cheese
<efox> I'm looking for assistance getting synergy to auto start and connect as guest BEFORE login occurs on xubuntu 14.04
<efox> any takers?
<holstein> efox: i just did autologin and a startup way back when i cared.. otherwise, last time i did that, i used ssh
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks MisterAcacia
<MisterAcacia> SamwiseGamgee: Welcome
<efox> holstein, I would but, I'm in an office setting that I can't have autologin. =-\
<holstein> efox: should be able to script start what you like before login
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup for example, efox
<efox> holstein, I'm looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto but the file that I'm supposed to modify dows not exist (/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf)
<holstein> efox: i would use the system autostart.. no need to search for synergy specific
<holstein> !lightdm
<holstein> efox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM is what i referred to for lightdm config.. but, i would try /etc/rc.local for synergy
<efox> holstein, thanks for your help!
<SamwiseGamgee> MisterAcacia?
<SamwiseGamgee> Is it better to install guvcview using the command prompts from the GUVCViewer website instead of using the Ubuntu Software Center?
<elfy> I never use the USC
<bazhang> use the one in the repos
<elfy> though I do use synaptic or command line
<elfy> and yes - use the repo one wherever possible
<SamwiseGamgee> Synaptic has more uptodate software?
<elfy> no - just a different tool
<bazhang> all the repos <--- many ways to install from them
<elfy> repositories are repositories
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bazhang> command line (apt-get), software centre, synaptic, and so on
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you want to always use the default ubuntu software sources when possible
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean from the software centre, holstein?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: from *any* package manager..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the application you use to install is not as important.. the end result is the same
<holstein> getting the software from another source, such as the website, would mean updates dont automatically come in, and you manually deal with dependencies, and support
<SamwiseGamgee> holstein, that makes no sense, do you mean by default ubuntu software sources and how are they related to the package managers?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the software sources are explained above.. the repositories are where you get software into ubuntu from the supported sources.. if firefox gets an update, the maintainers update it, and push it out.. then, when you update your system, you get newer firefox, for example
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, but in the case of guvcview, the software centre does not provide updates, so I assume instaling from the website provides a more up to date software package using the command line
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: there is a trade off
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if your question is, "do i get it from the site or the repos?" the answer is, the repos
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you want a newer version that is only on the site, get it.. but, you agree to maintain it on your own, and install it on your own.. resolving dependencies and meeting requirements
<SamwiseGamgee> Would synaptic provide more up to date download packages than the Software Centre?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: they are *all* accessing the *same* sources
<SamwiseGamgee> I think the guvcview website said its better to install its program from its site to get more up to date drivers for the logitech audio and stuff
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ok.. then, you ask them for support
<SamwiseGamgee> because my webcam is audio, I need to find the website again....
<holstein> otherewise, .. see above where the answer is, use the repo version
<SamwiseGamgee> my webcam is logitech, sorry
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: with *all* linux, its "Best" to use the sources. the default sources for the distro
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: as stated above by myself, bazhang , and elfy
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can always install the repo version, the easy and simple way, since there is literally no danger in any way from going so.. then, test.. and move on to another version if needed
<SamwiseGamgee> Elfy said he never uses U Soft Centre, but always uses the repositories instead, but I don't know how to access the repositories
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no.. you are misunderstanding
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the sources are the sources.. the software center, synaptic, apt-get.. whatever.. they all manage package from those sources
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: installing a package using the software center or synaptic or apt-get or *whatever*.. all comes from the same sources
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the en result is, a package that is being managed by a package manager, using the sources
<holstein> the end result*
<bazhang> a kind of super "app store"
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't really care how I install software, as long as I get the most up-to-date software, but you are suggesting each method is the same because you are getting them from the same repositories, that's why using the command lines from the websites makes more sense, if it's the only other option to get the most uptodate software
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the repos do not offer or promise the most "up to date" software
<bazhang> the website is not command line
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ubuntu is not a rolling release
<xangua> SamwiseGamgee: if you want the most up to date ubuntu may not be what you are looking for
<SamwiseGamgee> because you said all native methods use the same repositories whether they are outdated or not
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "sudo apt-get install packagename" if suggested by a website, still uses apt-get
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: they are maintained, and supported. the repo versions
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: they are not advertised as the most recent.. and you may not need the most recent..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats why i suggest, just install the repo version by whatever method you choose and test it. use it. if you need a newer version, get it
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, so I can still use the software centre, but then go to command line and get updates?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can manage your packages however you choose..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the software center and the command line apt-get are *both* package management.. with the same sources
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you install firefox using the software center, and 3 months from now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", you will get a firefox update, if one is in the souces..
<holstein> sources*
<bazhang> or sooner
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i realize this is quite different from how windows works, where you manage everything on your own.. but, you *can* manage everything on your own as well, there is just no real benefit, or need
<SamwiseGamgee> What about installing from the Software Centre, then using command line updates from the software fprovider, would that work?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i just explained that it would
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: please see above
<holstein> 15:23 < holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you install firefox using the software center, and 3 months from now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade", you will get a firefox update, if one is in the souces..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what i mean by that is, if you install with the software center and upgrade via apt-get, you get updates..
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I know how the updates work, I get notices
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the issue is, you are saying "using commandline updates".. which is not a thing.. apt-get is a thing
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: that is the GUI updater..
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, when I installed GUVCView, and tried testing it, the audio did not seem to work, and there was some complicated crap about logitech updates for audio or sth on their website, which I am still looking for
<SamwiseGamgee> and then they explained how to fix the logitech updates using command lines, which did not really make sense
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you dont need to go to logitech for driver support either
<SamwiseGamgee> but what did make more sense was their explanation of how to install the lastest version of guvcview
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if they dont promise or provide linux support..
<SamwiseGamgee> No, not logitech
<SamwiseGamgee> guvcview has their own logitech updates
<SamwiseGamgee> driver uupdates
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm still trying to find the website
<SamwiseGamgee> http://guvcview.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> there is typically no need to do that.. if fixes for alsa are available, they are usually applied ASAP
<holstein> i suggest installing the suppored repo applciation, and elaborate about what the issue is.. you can try pavucontrol for advnaced routing
<SamwiseGamgee> routing?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: yes. audio routing..
<SamwiseGamgee> May be my real issue is I cannot find the user manual in http://guvcview.sourceforge.net/, in their documentation section
<SamwiseGamgee> there is no way to test the audio, or test the video, or capture the video, and no user manual
<SamwiseGamgee> for guvcview
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ok.. then move on.. i can think of many ways to test.. using pavucontrol for example. have you tried it?
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm still looking for pavucontrol
<holstein> !sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> lol..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<SamwiseGamgee> is pavucontrol part of guvcview?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no
<SamwiseGamgee> but they work together?
<SamwiseGamgee> they are compatible?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its an audio tool i suggested back when you were asking about audio working with guvcview
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its a pulse audio control app
<SamwiseGamgee> so it will help guvcview?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i have no idea, friend.. you'll have to try it..
<SamwiseGamgee> it looks like GUVCview has its own audio controls, but I don't think I have the logitech audio drivers installed from GUVCView, they may not be uptodate
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats all wrong.. do you have audio working?
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> But not all my audio settings are working
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ok.. then, just install the application, and you can use pavucontrol for advance routing.. GUVCV is not supplying drivers for your audio hardware
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, I forgot, I changed my audio settings to get the pings to work
<SamwiseGamgee> well I changed one setting
<SamwiseGamgee> I should change it back, because the notification pings were not working
<SamwiseGamgee> I mean, I changed the setting to get the notification ping working
<SamwiseGamgee> and it failed
<SamwiseGamgee> Now I can't find the setting icon
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: just ask a question
<SamwiseGamgee> It takes so long to find all settings
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "i cant find" is not a question..
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried putting it on my desktop but failed
<SamwiseGamgee> so I have to do things the slow way
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm looking in All sEttings
<SamwiseGamgee> and cannot find the icon for sound setttings
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i use pavucontrol.. pulse audio volume control.. there should be an icon in your tray. there is alsamixer.. many options
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SamwiseGamgee> God, I miss Windows, most things that take 10 secs in Windows take 5 mins in Xubuntu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its more about being used to what you are looking for. you should see me trying to find *anything* in windows 8
<SamwiseGamgee> No, that's the wrong setting
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: think about how long you used windows in the beginnging without doing anything anywhere near what you are tyring to do in linux right now
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm trying to change back a setting that may have caused a problem....
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: again, "no, thats the wrong setting" is not a question
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i have *no* idea what you have changed, or how, or why
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I used Windows for 10 years, that's why I got so fast
<SamwiseGamgee> it took me 10 secs to find it last night
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: so, try and give yourself more than 10 days to locate all the configuration
<SamwiseGamgee> now it's taking me 5 minn to find it
<SamwiseGamgee> it takes so long to find all settings, too
<SamwiseGamgee> it's impossible to put all settings anwayere on the desktop
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its not... but again, thats not a question
<SamwiseGamgee> believe me, I tried
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried putting it in the panel
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried putting it on the desktop
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i put whatever i want anywhere
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried putting it in favourites
<SamwiseGamgee> I failed on on 3 counts
<holstein> favorites is not the desktop
<holstein> i literally make a launcher on the desktop for terminal commands if i want/need
<holstein> you can typically just drage what you want out there.. or right click and add.. you can also add a dock that is on the desktop..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you'll have to start asking questions and stop stating failure..
<SamwiseGamgee> It takes me less time to fix things than to ask questions
<SamwiseGamgee> I hate all settings
<SamwiseGamgee> I still can't put it anywhere on my desktop
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm startring to really hate xubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> everytghing is so slow
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its fine here.. feel free and ask any questions you like.
<SamwiseGamgee> I give up
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm going to go eat sth
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for trying to help
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i will be glad to *actually* help, if you want to ask a question.. i literally make desktop launchers for anything i choose
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm trying to add all settings to a panel....
<SamwiseGamgee> cause I'm sick of spending to much time looking for all settings every time I need to fix sth
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what i did was, i used a live CD to add *eveything* to the panel, and see what each thing did.. there are lots of ways to add customized menus to the panel that would only contain what you are looking for
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: though, what i suggest is, just keep using the system, and you will get more comfortable, and need to fix it less often..
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a lot of problems with all settings
<holstein> maybe just address the problems..
<SamwiseGamgee> the first problem I noticed was that if I deleted an item from my panel, it got permanently deleted and I could never ever use it agian or find it
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ok.. thats just not true
<SamwiseGamgee> that happned with Notes
<xangua> Maybe you should focus on explaining what your original goal was, what you did from the very beginning instead of just discussing that you want all the latest software or that you can't put icons in your desktop, I've b been here for some time and I just don't have any idea of what your  problem is SamwiseGamgee
<SamwiseGamgee> the only way I could get Notes tow ork again was reinstalling xubuntu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what i would do is, get in  an environment where you can play around with the panels and items that you can add. the live CD or the guest account
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats not true.. you chose to reinstall to deal with that..
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, the guest account, good idea
<SamwiseGamgee> the other problem I had was when I tried to add items to a panel, All Settings was not an option
<SamwiseGamgee> I have tried many ways of getting all settings onto a panel or on my desktop, and each method failed
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no.. the problem you had was, you removed the notes applet, and tried to add it back and didnt know how
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats the problem i am discussing right now.
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I thought it was only removed from my panel, even though it warned me I was permanently deleting it
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: as for adding "all settings", as i said, you can add that many ways to the desktop and panel.. i would make a panel with a menu and edit that menu to show whatever..
<SamwiseGamgee> but I had to accept the permanent delete, because there was no other way to remove it from the panel
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: there are plenty of ways to do everything
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, I tried that.  All Settings is never an available item for anyh of the panels
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: when you say "there was no other way" you are wrong, and not asking a question, or giving yourself the opportuinty to learn
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i would add ahttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365867
<holstein> many ways to add what you are tyring to add
<SamwiseGamgee> I like the idea of testing things as a guest, because I am sick of getting burned every time I try something and fail
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: or, a live CD, or VM with snapshots
<SamwiseGamgee> but before I do that, I should fix the sound setting that caused the sound problem first, while it is still fresh in my memory
<SamwiseGamgee> God I hate xubuntu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: please dont do that..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: lots of volunteers work hard here.. you can take advantage of the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for non-suport related chat
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry for being blunt and honest if it offends you
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its doenst offend me at all.. and there is an appropriate channel for it.. #xubuntu-offtopic ..thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for the suggestion
<ARM9> or you can take your venting to ##c++
<SamwiseGamgee> what is lightdm
<ObrienDave> the opening logon screen
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
<orangerobot> hello I'm trying to install a minimal XFCE into a clean ubuntu trusty 32 but when I run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends | grep abi" i see that abiword is there but it is listed as recommend oly
<orangerobot> only*
<orangerobot> is there anything else I need to do *not* to include extra stuff like abiword?
<holstein> why not just install xfce4 ?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would start with that iso, and just install xfce4.. though, it has recommends as well..
<orangerobot> i'm using puppet so I need to start with one of the available boxes, one of which is a clean trusty32
<orangerobot> why is abiword being included if I specifically asked it not to include recommends?
<holstein> orangerobot: xubunt will have requirements, though.. how about just useing xfce4?
<orangerobot> i will probably have to instal la few extra packages myself if I just install xfce4 that's why i wanted to install xubuntu-desktop but without the recoomends
<orangerobot> isn't it what this page shows? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xubuntu-desktop
<orangerobot> it lists abiword (and a whole lot of other packages) as recommends
<holstein> sure. im not sure friend.. the xubuntu-desktop package is just not intended to necessarily do that..
<holstein> if i wanted minimal xfce, id start with xfce.. its just me personally. not saing you are not seeing some kind of error.
<SamwiseGamgee> Is FreetuxTV a good application?  Have you tried it?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "good" is a matter of opinion..
<SamwiseGamgee> In Engish, we use the word "good" to describe something that has value and is regarded as useful
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: sure.. and you care welcome to use it and decide for yourself how useful it is
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it works as advertised.. do you need its functionality? if so, its "useful".. thus "good".. of not. then its not
<holstein> !poll
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> should I install VLC Media Player before I install FreetuxTV?  Or install FreeTuxTV first?
<knome> SamwiseGamgee, i don't think it makes any difference.
<SamwiseGamgee> Has anyone here used FreeTuxTV?
<knome> how do you benefit knowing that?
<knome> if you have a question about using it, why not ask the real question?
<SamwiseGamgee> I want to know if they find it easy to use or have any issues with it.  If so, I will not install it now
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i have used it, friend..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it works as advertised..
<knome> the best way to find if it's easy enough and/or issue-free enough for you is to install it
<holstein> i dont suggest using it..
<slickymaster> hey knome
<SamwiseGamgee> You mean, I should not install it now, and stick to the simpler apps until I get used to the xubuntu environment?
<knome> hey slickymaster
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you are asking if anyone in the channel thinks you should install it, so far there is a few votes for you seeing for yourself, and one for dont install
<SamwiseGamgee> I will not install it now.  I will stick to the simpler and easy apps for now
<SamwiseGamgee> But I will install VLC Media
<orangerobot> holstein: I've just installed xfce4 only and I really need more than that. I need gui login and a slightly more user-friendly desktop. that's why I wanted xubuntu-desktop without the recommends
<holstein> orangerobot: lightdm
<orangerobot> I know i can install each piece bit by bit but my main question would be why things listed as recommend still get installed when I ask --no-install-recommends
<holstein> orangerobot: things? or just the one thing? abiword?
<orangerobot> everything listed as recommend
<holstein> i mean, im not saying you are not experiencing a legitimate bug there
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> if *everything* listed is coming in, maybe you are implementing the commands incorrectly
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> nah.. thats not going to help..
<orangerobot> holstein: hmm. interesting. i will have a look at that. thanks.
<fricetix> Guys, newbie question! How do I use XFCE themes I downloaded? I got Rele from deviantArt and I copied it into /home/.themes but can't find it in my Appearance dialog in the themes list. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-07-08
<mapps> can anyone recommend a tutorial for setting up openswan/strongswan
<SamwiseGamgee> Does my PC have information about my internal optical drive, like the make and model number?
<SamwiseGamgee> If so, how do I access that information?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee try this command: lshw
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> how do I become a superuser in the command console?
<cfhowlett> !superuser|SamwiseGamgee
<cfhowlett> !root|SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, bot bitch
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee insults and profanity will quickly get you added to /ignore        and are unwelcome in this channel
<SamwiseGamgee> please excuse my offensive language, and sorry if I offended anyone
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry ubottu
<simpleuser> Hi there. I just installed Xubuntu 14.04.
<simpleuser> Even if I disabled Light Locker, I have to unlock my session after screensaver.
<simpleuser> Any idea?
<simpleuser> Other problem: When I close my eeepc laptop, it goes into suspend mode, even if I don’t ask to, in the power settings.
<simpleuser> Better: When I come back, I just have a blank screen. Impossible to come back in my session.
<simpleuser> I have to restart Xorg…
<simpleuser> I’m not the only one… http://askubuntu.com/questions/462361/xubuntu-blank-screen-after-wakeup
<mdp_> Hi, scite in xubuntu 14.04 does not use the GTK controls, it has display issues (such as bad refresh. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<mdp_> Hi thought it would be fixed within a few updates, but still nothing...
<simpleuser> Actually even if I disable light-locker it reenables automatically.
<gain> hi guys, indicators of battery and volume disappear
<gain> any hint?
<simpleuser> (Solved my blank screen problem by removing light locker and installing xscreensaver instead)
<buddy> Hi. Can someone explain me. When i close my laptop lid and then reopen it my screen brightness decreases and when i enter my login passwd screen turns to black and thats all. When i begin to type logon screen shows again with decreased brightness and so on. In my power settings value "Lock screen" is set on the On Battery and On AC tabs. But seems it doesnt work correctly. Has anyone encountered such?
<buddy> But if i do Lock screen from Action buttons on my panel it works fine
<buddy> 14.04
<m1chael> i am having some strange issues with xubuntu (closing my laptop lid renders the computer useless till rebooting due to black screen) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<m1chael> should i switch to a different distro/version?
<buddy> ok but why it goes to suspend instead of lock screen? in my power settings option Lock screen is set, not suspend
<Xubuntu_User> my hdmi cable fell out I put it back in now I can not get CTRL+ALT+F7
<Xubuntu_User> can I use vnc on the --session-child 12 19
<Xubuntu_User> to get it back
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: i would just do the original IT fix.. turn it off and back on again..
<Xubuntu_User> please no
<holstein> HDMI can be tricky..
<Xubuntu_User> I have important unsaved filews
<Xubuntu_User> files
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: so ssh in from another machine and save them
<Hedgework> :P
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: you need to back those up regardless..
<Xubuntu_User> when hdmi falls out in MS windows you can plug it back in without issue
<Xubuntu_User> why is it such a big deal in linux
 * Hedgework contemplates yanking her HDMI cable to see what happens
<Xubuntu_User> linux should be better
<Hedgework> Oh, wait...home is HDMI...these are VGA and DP
<Hedgework> silly work computer
<Xubuntu_User> wait a sec.... girls use linux?
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: let the creators of the hardware know what you expect in linux.. its up to them to provide support, as they have in windows.. ultimately
<Xubuntu_User> what planet are you from
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: I'm surprised you are having such an issue...I plug and unplug monitors on my laptop all the time (either directly or by docking/undocking it) without issue.
<Xubuntu_User> I doubt its nvidia fault that lightdm wont restore a session
 * Hedgework chuckles
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: why are you back at lightdm?  your existing session shouldn't have ended...I bet Xorg is still running just fine with your existing session
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: its not an issus of "fault".. its just not supporting linux officially.. but, if you are runing live, and not trying the proprietary driver, please do.. that can usually address most issues
<Xubuntu_User> so how do I restore that session to CTRL+ALT+F7?
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: And yes.  I'm a girl.  I'm also a hacker and a martial artist and a little crazy.  It happens ;)
<Xubuntu_User> what kind of hacker?
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: you may not be able to.. i would backup the files and reboot. or install and try the proprietary driver.. or plug a monitor in
<Xubuntu_User> full on pen tester or skiddie wannabe
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: I work for an information security research center, and have been an open source dev since I was 12 or so.
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Actually, when I said "hacker" I was thinking the Jargon File definition.
<Xubuntu_User> if I plug in a VGA it might work?
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: I'm a security nerd, but that just overlaps a little with my hackerdom :P
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: maybe
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: it depends on what has crashed, and why
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: I assume you can get to a console and log in?
<Xubuntu_User> my nvidia GTX 660 does not have VGA it only has HDMI and the white one
<holstein> if x has crashed, try starting it
<Xubuntu_User> DVI
<Xubuntu_User> nothing has crashed..........
<Xubuntu_User> the hdmi cable came out
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Let's back up and get enough info from you to actually diagnose the issue, mmkay?
<Xubuntu_User> I put it back in
<Xubuntu_User> now I can not get CTRL+ALT+F7
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: whatever you want to call it, friend.. you are here because soemthing has happened.. its not constructive to assume x didnt crash..
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Can you get to a console and log in?  (Usually Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Xubuntu_User> F1 does work
<holstein> the question is. is *anything* on the screen. or has x crashed.. or what..
<Xubuntu_User> I can log in as root just fine
<holstein> then, i would login as normal use, and try startx
<holstein> normal user*
<Xubuntu_User> no
<Xubuntu_User> that will kill my old session
<Hedgework> holstein: slow down :P
<holstein> good luck, folks..
<Xubuntu_User> I want to RESTORE my old session
<Hedgework> seriously...impatient boys around here... *theatrical eyeroll*
<Xubuntu_User> not start a NEW one
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: use xrandr to make sure that X is properly detecting that your monitor is back
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: if it crashed, you will not be able to, friend
<Hedgework> shoot, nvm, you need to do that within the X session
<holstein> Xubuntu_User: dont assume it didnt.. thats all i suggest.. see if it crashed factually.. otherwise, good luck
<Hedgework> just checked
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: "ps -a | grep Xorg" will tell you whether or not Xorg is currently running
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: So, is it?
<Hedgework> (if you get no output, it's not)
<Xubuntu_User> root      1820  2.7  2.5 378320 206420 tty7    Ss+  Jul07  27:59 /usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<Xubuntu_User> root      2827  0.0  0.0 174620  3884 ?        Sl   Jul07   0:00 lightdm --session-child 12 19
<Hedgework> (btw, that has to be -A rather than -a if you are not root atm)
<Hedgework> none of those are the output of the command I gave you.
<Hedgework> s/none/neither/
<Xubuntu_User> 1230 tty7     00:02:10 Xorg
<Hedgework> thank you
<Hedgework> Okay, so now do "ps -A | grep xfce4" to see if xfce4 is still running
<Xubuntu_User> oh sorry that was my laptop's Xorg its PID 1820 for my desktop
<Hedgework> (btw, I'm assuming that you use Xfce4, which is the Xubuntu default)
<Xubuntu_User> jefferyw  3332  0.0  0.0 247420  7860 ?        Sl   Jul07   0:00 xfce4-session
<Hedgework> Okay, so assuming that jefferyw is your user name, you still have an active session running
<Xubuntu_User> YES
<Xubuntu_User> OMG
<Xubuntu_User> I want to connect to that session
<Xubuntu_User> that was my original question
<Hedgework> Right, but first we had to make sure that it existed.
<Xubuntu_User> (smash palm and face on keyboard)
<Hedgework> This is called being methodical. :)
<Hedgework> Operate on bad assumptions and you can waste HOURS
<Hedgework> Next...
<Hedgework> Are you using the nvidia proprietary thing, or the open source drivers?
<Xubuntu_User> what does this matter in regards to a xfce4-session I am trying to restore
<Hedgework> Because the proprietary tools override how X handles display recognition and assignment natively.
<Hedgework> They make this whole thing about 100x more complicated.
<Hedgework> The xfce4 session appears to still be running, but you can't attach a display to it...this is likely either because something broke, or because you use nvidia's proprietary thing and it decided that the display you plugged back in is a different, new display with no X screens assigned to it.
<Xubuntu_User> I did apt-get install nvidia-331
<Xubuntu_User> so w/e that one is
<Xubuntu_User> being able to xfer a session to a new screen should be an option
<Xubuntu_User> sounds like a flaw with session management
<Xubuntu_User> so say I wanted to unplug hdmi and plug in dvi
<Xubuntu_User> that session should switch over
<Xubuntu_User> or vice versa
<Hedgework> hold on and let me look at what that package is
<Hedgework> Well, it does if you let X control your screens :)
<Xubuntu_User> it does not do this out of the box?
<Xubuntu_User> by default?
<Hedgework> Yep, you're on NVIDIA's proprietary binary thingie
<Hedgework> That's the source of the problem.
<Hedgework> Xorg exposes those control to your window manager by default; I don't know how Xfce4 handles it in particular because I have not used xfce4 in years.
<Hedgework> It's incredibly smooth and useful in i3wm with a sane configuration <3
<Xubuntu_User> what do you use
<Xubuntu_User> oh computer genious
<Hedgework> i3wm
<Hedgework> but it's not for everybody
<Hedgework> It's tiling, not WIMP, which is really weird for some people
<Hedgework> (WIMP == Window, Icon, Mouse/Pointer)
<Xubuntu_User> so in plain english I am screwed
<Hedgework> Maybe.
<Hedgework> What applications are open with unsaved data that you desperately need?
<Xubuntu_User> great job linux
<Xubuntu_User> didn't torvold say F U to nvidia
<Hedgework> umm, this is all NVIDIA's doing...they override the Xorg facilities that prevent this from happening
<Hedgework> Yep. However, that didn't stop you from installing their shit anyway, even though it's not in the kernel :P
<Xubuntu_User> because I paid good $ for my GTX 660
<Xubuntu_User> I want the most FPS in my games
<Hedgework> Ahh.  I went with a probably-overpowered-for-my-purposes ATI card in tyro (my desktop) and have been quite happy thus far.
<koegs> same thing here with nvidia-drivers, turn off the displayport-monitor, turn it back on again, no display :(
<Hedgework> One of my boyfriends is a gamer, and seems happy with roughly the same card.
<Xubuntu_User> thats one lucky boyfriend
<Xubuntu_User> gaming girls who use linux are rare
<Xubuntu_User> so rare its sad
<Xubuntu_User> and one that claims to be a hacker too
<Hedgework> Meh, I'm not that much of a gamer any more...I play a few things casually, but that's it.  I code more now. :)
<Xubuntu_User> I am learning python and twisted
<Xubuntu_User> setting up honeypots
<Xubuntu_User> for SSH and TELNET
<Xubuntu_User> finding botnets almost everyday
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Senior Systems Analyst at the Center for Applied Cybersecurity Research **cringes at the name**... though if you ask me, I'll take more cred for ESR calling me a hacker than I will for my job title :P
<Xubuntu_User> sooooooooooo many routers on the internet still use TELNET
<Xubuntu_User> with U: root P: admin
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Anyway...my point was...there are plenty of gamer-friendly ATI cards that you can get good performance from without all this NVIDIA bullshit.
<Xubuntu_User> can I start a session along side the old one
<Xubuntu_User> and move apps over to the new one
<Xubuntu_User> like Xchat
<Xubuntu_User> and mousepad
<Xubuntu_User> starting a new session should not kill off the old apps running
<Xubuntu_User> I had a wireshark pcap running too
<Xubuntu_User> thats what I am desperate for
<Xubuntu_User> thank the lord firefox can restore sessions
<HedgeMage> Xubuntu_User: I found this to be quite affordable and usable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121642
<Xubuntu_User> im not in the mood to buy new hardware to make ubuntu work better
<Hedgework> ^^^ my non-work client
<Hedgework> Meh, should have researched better. :P
<xubuntu138> there is a problem with the xfdesktop 4.11
<Xubuntu_User> oh wow
<Hedgework> xubuntu138: thank you for being as vague as humanly possible so that we can't possibly help you. :P
<Xubuntu_User> logged in to jefferyw in CTRL+ALT+F1
<Xubuntu_User> did startx
<Xubuntu_User> and computer froze up
<Xubuntu_User> w0000000000000000000t
<Xubuntu_User> (claps really loudly)
<xubuntu138> I know, sorry, I want to say that there's a bug when you try to delete multiple files from desktop
<elfy> slow delete?
 * Hedgework awaits more details from xubuntu138
<xubuntu138> no, no delete at all
<xubuntu138> xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu138> create a folder on the desktop, put a file in it and try to delete with shift+del
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: Well, I'm not sure what to tell you, that was a likely-to-go-wrong operation given that you use the proprietary NVIDIA stuff.
<xubuntu138> see if you can
<elfy> xubuntu138: it worked ok for me when I was using 14.04
<xubuntu138> what has this to do with nvidia ?
<elfy> there was a bug - I'll try and dig it out
<Hedgework> I'm sure that whatever you were doing in wireshark can be redone, Xchat was (hopefully) logging (though I use a bouncer to avoid such problems), and firefox saves crashed sessions
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: not sure about mousepad, I'm an old emacs curmudgeon
<elfy> xubuntu138: not every thing said is going to be aimed at you
<xubuntu138> if i try to delete it from thunar, it works
<Hedgework> xubuntu138: You'll see that I prefaced that comment with the nickname of the user I was talking to.
<Hedgework> ^^^just like that one
<Hedgework> It's a common IRC convention.
<Xubuntu_User> wait Xchat logs to a file :)
<Hedgework> Xubuntu_User: yes, I said taht.
<Hedgework> *that
<Xubuntu_User> I can just reload that logfile
<xubuntu138> this is happening on both 32bit and 64bit versions of xubuntu 14.04
 * Hedgework goes back to @#$%ing around with her work
<koegs> xubuntu138: works here
<Hedgework> Kids these days!  He didn't even say "thank you".
<xubuntu138> how come?
<xubuntu138> here is not working
<xubuntu138> it doesn't work since i installed it
<Hedgework> xubuntu138: Usually what one might want to do in these situations is check the easy/obvious stuff, and if the problem is not found that way move on to figuring out what's different between your system and a working one.
<koegs> i just tried in thunar... maybe you should start thunar via terminal and see if some error message occurs in the terminal
<Hedgework> xubuntu138: For starters, are you aware of how to check the relevant file permissions from the command line?
<elfy> I was positive I'd seen a bug for that
<xubuntu138> thunar doesn't handle the desktop
<xubuntu138> xfdesktop does
<elfy> so much for memory
<xubuntu138> and it doesn't ask for confirmation after pressing shift+del
<koegs> ok, so maybe that might be different here, because i use awesomewm and can only test with thunar
<elfy> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10857
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10857 in General "Confirmation dialog box doesn't appear after hitting shift + del shortcut on desktop" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu138> as you can see
<xubuntu138> there is the 4.10 version of xfce, not the dev version 4.11
<xubuntu138> so, it's not fixed
<elfy> ok
<elfy> still nothing anyone in here can do
<elfy> I suspect you'll be able to delete said files in thunar
<xubuntu138> i know, it's a xfce bug which Xubuntu waits to be fixed
<xubuntu138> in thunar, yes, but not from the desktop
<elfy> so if you know all that - why are you actually here?
<xubuntu138> i guess you had a fix
<xubuntu138> guessed
<xubuntu138> ok, i'm out!
<xubuntu173> i just want to say "thank you!"
<Pici> you're welcome!
<xubuntu173> i have tried debian, ubuntu(14.04), mint but xubuntu is running better on my pc
<PCFutbol> me too
<PCFutbol> xfce is the best desktop for my dual core
<xubuntu173> yes... - all is about xfce
<xubuntu173> keep working - i love you
<GioVandal> n00b checking in...
<GioVandal> typing...
<downwater> hi
<downwater> i'm trying to install xubuntu per xpe
<downwater> isolinux/vesamenu.c32 and isolinux/menu.cfg in the cd cannot be used for this ?
<downwater> in the tftpboot directory
<downwater> oh wait
<downwater> i'm watching http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380081
<koegs> downwater: you could either use the netboot.tar.gz for an installation or boot a live-cd via pxe
<downwater> koegs, live-cd via pxe ? you mean, a live cd in the server ?
<downwater> (i'm trying right now to use the files under the casper directory)
<downwater> oh yes thanks koegs
<downwater> if i can boot the cd from the server
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> looking for a lil help if possible
<glitchd> cant seem to send things to the trash bin from the desktop
<glitchd> the option is just missing from the right click menu
<glitchd> but only on the desktop is it missing
<glitchd> in thunar its in the right click menu
<glitchd> anyone possibly know why this is happening or how to fix it?
<glitchd> all these people in here and no one can give me any information?!
<glitchd> wtf are all of u doing in here then??!
<ObrienDave> they're not necessarily at the computer waiting to help someone
<ObrienDave> or, nobody has a good answer for you
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> looking for a lil help if possible
<ObrienDave> !patience | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glitchd> cant seem to send things to the trash bin from the desktop
<ARM9> or they decided not to help you out of spite
<ObrienDave> ^^
<glitchd> ..?
<Unit193> xfce Bug 10857
<ubottu> xfce bug 10857 in General "Confirmation dialog box doesn't appear after hitting shift + del shortcut on desktop" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10857
<glitchd> the option is missing from the right click menu when selecting things to delete from the desktop
<glitchd> this is recent
<glitchd> like in the last week or so the option disappeared
<glitchd> i can only delete completely
<glitchd> nothing goes to the bin
<glitchd> you people suck.
<ObrienDave> thank you for that
<ARM9> Another satisfied customer, next!
<krysztal> Hi guys, I have quick question
<ObrienDave> fire away
<krysztal> Can I somehow restore old wallpaper switcher from xfce(that with brightness/saturation options)?
<krysztal> From before 14.04
<ObrienDave> no clue on that
<krysztal> Okay :|
#xubuntu 2014-07-09
<cyborgcygnus> Anyone got a ubottu link for the xubuntu power buttons/power manager? When I used to open the whisker menu & hit the power  button it would bring up options of what I wanted to do, now it just logs me out of the account & I have to click the shutdown button again from the login menu.
<cyborgcygnus> msg ubottu
<knome> try xfce4-session-logout
<meek_geek> which image viewer is used by xubuntu?
<xangua> Don't remember but I think is part of xfce goodies
<xangua> I prefer using viewnoir when using xfce
<meek_geek> viewnoir ? is it super fast ?
<xangua> If you are looking for faster or lightest applications I think xfce default apps are good enough
<xx> excuse me, what is the password for exit Light Locker Mode
<xx> excuse me, what is the password for exit Light Locker Mode,anybody can help me?
<enrico_> hi guys, I'm having troubles installing the proper driver for my printer - epson xp-510. With generic drivers it prints just a bunch of code, and when I try to install the specific driver everything freeze during installation
<enrico_> I already tried restarting xubuntu
<enrico_> http://www.openprinting.org/driver/epson-201309w/
<enrico_> driver installation starts, after a while (30-60sec) I enter the password and everything stops, both from printer settings and software center
<ObrienDave> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<ObrienDave> enter your model number
<enrico_> .deb right?
<enrico_> (yeah, linux noob here)
<ObrienDave> yes, 64bit or i486 (32 bit)
<ObrienDave> i386, sorry
<ObrienDave> don't know what you have
<enrico_> 32
<enrico_> stuck in software center...
<ObrienDave> what's stuck?
<enrico_> installation
<ObrienDave> of this file? your previous attempt?
<enrico_> both
<enrico_> after entering pw
<ObrienDave> you can't do both at the same time
<enrico_> it doesn't move
<enrico_> no, I aborted the previous, of course
<enrico_> should I try from terminal?
<ObrienDave> i suggest a shut down, then come back after a reboot
<enrico_> already did that a couple of times
<enrico_> I'll try another one
<ObrienDave> but you're still stuck
<enrico_> just the installation
<enrico_> the other stuff work
<enrico_> reboot
<enrico_> i'm back
<ObrienDave> ok, did you save the .deb?
<enrico_> yeah
<enrico_> should I try from terminal?
<ObrienDave> ok, i'd use whatever opens on double clicking the deb
<enrico_> software center
<ObrienDave> that should work
<ObrienDave> it might be D/Ling dependencies also
<enrico_> bingo!
<enrico_> Thanks a lot!
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<enrico_> bye, have a good day!
<ObrienDave> another satisfied customer LOL
<auvajs> please help I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 but now have a bıg problem. when I try to log in into my account after my laptop was in sleep there is a black screen only.. Im writing from text console now...
<ObrienDave> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<auvajs> ok but I cant access a graphic browser.. have console only
<auvajs> so no ıdea whats on that page
<ObrienDave> well, does your screen work after rebooting?
<auvajs> rebooting was somethıng I tried to avoid
<ObrienDave> why?
<auvajs> cause I simply hate it .. restart only when necessary.. basically only when doing a system upgrade
<auvajs> ok ciao
<Unit193> Restarting lightdm would work, as would one recommendation in that bug.
<ObrienDave> he did not want to reboot. go figure
<Unit193> Of course, no need to, there's other ways.
<ObrienDave> yes, always other ways, but if it works, what's wrong with rebooting?
<ObrienDave> i could see the point if you're talking about some mission critical server or something
<uflaig> hello everyone, I am having a quick question, is there a shortcut to make one window transparent?
<uflaig> alt + mousewheel up/down seems not do the trick on the title bar
<SamwiseGamgee> testing
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyone here?
<ObrienDave> no
<slickymasterWork> !ask | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee not a onne
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
 * slickymasterWork guess he was just ckecking for life forms
<larsm13> Xchat test
<cfhowlett> larsm13 yes we see you
<larsm13> I am SamwiseGamgee
<slickymasterWork> lol, after all he wasn't
<cfhowlett> !nick|larsm13
<ubottu> larsm13: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<larsm13> Actually, I don't know how to do that, Mr. Bot, because I don't know how to use Xchat
<larsm13> I am only use Xchat to test my dns, cause I had problems with the DNS last night
<larsm13> I just wanted to know if the dns is working for freenode.  I got my answer.
<silentSae> hey people
<silentSae> I have xubuntu 12.04 installed on my acer aspire v5-472
<silentSae> and I cannot resume from suspend/sleep
<silentSae> I have tried everything mentioned on the forums
<silentSae> and tried to use a script but it does not work
<silentSae> any help would be greatly appreciated
<ARM9> so the menu bugged out on me
<ARM9> I removed a program I had installed manually but now I can't remove the menu entry for whatever reason
<ARM9> it doesn't show up in the menu editor, but it does show up when I open the menu
<ARM9> start menu or whatever
<ARM9> looks like I'll have to remove it manually, where/how to do this?
<eespln> ARM9: have you rebooted?
<ARM9> several times
<ARM9> I uninstalled it weeks ago
<eespln> you're using whisker menu?
<ARM9> whatever the default in xubuntu 14.04 is
<ARM9> that looks about right yes
<eespln> I'm on windows right now :( but the menu entries should be in /usr/share somewhere...
<eespln> I'll be in Xubuntu 14.04 in like 2 minutes, though
<ARM9> thanks, I'll dig around a bit
<eespln> have a look in /usr/share/menu
<eespln> what application is it?
<ARM9> looks to be nothing in there
<ARM9> sublime text 2, installed it manually iirc
<eespln> manually as in compiled it etc?
<ARM9> so I made the menu entry with menulibre, but for whatever reason it bugged out when I removed the program (put it in /home/me/bin/sublime2)
<ARM9> nah, just downloaded and made a menu entry for t
<eespln> you can try running
<eespln> locate -i sublime
<eespln> and see if anything is left
<ARM9> need to memorize that command, thanks
<ARM9> found some things, I'll try removing them
<eespln> ah, locate is easy but really useful
<ARM9> yup found the culprit, menu entry is gone, thanks for the help
<eespln> you're welcome :)
<eespln> flash video on KNOPPIX works fine for me on my laptop, but is choppy as hell on Xubuntu. any ideas what would be causing it?
<Xcrashed> If I were to switch from Xfce to KDE, witch major differences would I likely to experience?
<SirLagz> Xcrashed: *everything*
<Xcrashed> So no troubles Installing KDE on Xubuntu?
<holstein> Xcrashed: you might want to read about swiching to kubuntu, though, sometimes i run into challenges expecting the flavor distro meta packages to exist together well, like, adding kubuntu-deskto to xubuntu.. but, installing just kde will certainly be no trouble, and xubuntu is not doing anything to prevent you adding kde
<holstein> Xcrashed: will you have troubles? you can have troubles with any part of the process..
<Xcrashed> One more question, is Xfce more lightweight in terms of CPU and memory usage?
<Hedgework> Xcrashed: than what?
<Xcrashed> KDE
<Hedgework> Xcrashed: yes
<Xcrashed> Thanks that's all.
<Hedgework> KDE > Gnome > Xfce4 > fluxbox > i3wm > fvwm
<Hedgework> (in terms of resources typically consumed)
<holstein> by default.. but, any user could setup a slim kde, or a heavy xfce..
<Hedgework> holstein: I said "typically"...I figure if you're seriously changing from the typical set-up you already understand the subject well enough to know what you're doing and not need the info
<holstein> Hedgework: sure.. i just dont think that user is aware of any of the facts.. but, they are gone
<Hedgework> holstein: right, so I just assumed they'd run stock whatever with a bunch of crap stapled on top :P
<eespln> how much RAM would I need to run a default KDE setup comfortably
<eespln> ?
<m1chael> i am feeling very frustrated. i upgraded to 14.04 when it was released, and if i close the lid of my laptop, and re-open the lid- the computer will never recover from a black screen. i have done updates, tried fixes (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736), i just can't seem to get this fixed.. what would you guys do?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<holstein> eespln: it depends on more factors.. graphics card support and other system resoures.. i would try a kubuntu live CD and see for youself on your actual hardware
<eespln> will do, thanks
<xubuntu596> hey
<eespln> Hi
<Pa^2> How can I increase the size of my windows corner controls (e.g. edges and corners)
<eespln> Pa^2: I don't know if this solves your problem but you can right click the top of the window and choose resize if you have difficulty using the corner handles
<Pa^2> Thanks
<Pa^2> Works great.
<eespln> :)
<rosa_> hello anybody! i need help with the thema/design from windows and scrollbars and the movement from windows
<rosa_> i want to change the actual design.. to a design what is easy to old people
<rosa_> thanks for help and greatings from austria/tirol
<eespln> rosa_ : what do you mean by 'easy to old people'
<cfhowlett_> rosa_ there are high visibility themes included with xubuntu
<rosa_> right... in that way... big buttons..
<eespln> use xubuntu's built in accessibility
<rosa_> where can i find the temes?
<eespln> hang on, just starting up my xubuntu laptop
<cfhowlett_> rosa_ system > settings > settings manager > accessibility
<rosa_> great people :)
<rosa_> what is the best way to move a window.. the handpointer comes not verry often
<rosa_> and the windowhead is most of the time not visible.. normally windows coud be moved, with clik and hold in the windowhead... anybody understand my question?
<rosa_> or is here in xubunte only the way to klick at the menuarrow left on the top at a window.. and select move in the windowmenu
<rosa_> ?
<eespln> hold alt and drag the window around, rosa_
<deshipu> rosa_: hold down alt
<deshipu> rosa_: and klick and drag anywhere in the window
<deshipu> rosa_: you can also move it with keyboard, the shortcuts are in the window manager settings
<rosa_> thanks! Good Job!
<yoLo_> guys, is there anyways i can reduce my screen size without changing my resolution screen ?
<yoLo_> i know this can be on the PS3, when ubuntu is installed for the PPC architecture
<starrats> good afternoon folks!  What is the app on 14.04 to lengthen the time that the desktop stays on, I forgot havent used it for a long time.
<Hedgework> starrats: I'm sorry, what do you mean by "the time that the desktop stays on" ??
<Hedgework> starrats: are you trying to configure ACPI (power management) or maybe the screen saver?
<ObrienDave> you mean like turning off the screen?
<starrats> default is a 5 or 10 minute length before it the screen goes black I want to extend that time
<ObrienDave> power manager in settings menu
<ObrienDave> click on a/c or battery then monitor tab
<xubuntu970> ciao
<xubuntu970> ho bisogno di aiuto
<ObrienDave> !it | xubuntu970
<ubottu> xubuntu970: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<starrats> Well I solved the problem, for awhile at least, I hard wired my laptop to my router and turned off wifi.
#xubuntu 2014-07-10
<esph> Alright, I can't run update-manager at all, and it gives me this error: http://sprunge.us/WSMM
<esph> What gives?
<esph> The only hits google gives for "ImportError: No module named repository" are quite old (like 2011) and I'm running 14.04
<esph> And also this is a new install; the computer didn't even exist before this year.
<xubuntu396> hi
<bluesabre> esph: try "sudo apt-get install python-gi", looks like your system is missing the python gtk libraries
<esph> bluesabre: nope, already had that.
<esph> I did a standard install, not sure how software-center gets broken that way.
<esph> Also, it worked one time right after I installed, iirc.
<bluesabre> ok, do you have any local installs of python?
<esph> bluesabre: nope
<bluesabre> hm
<bluesabre> so "which python" lists "/usr/bin/python"?
<Unit193> python3-gi that is.
<bluesabre> oh right, software-center uses py3 now
<esph> bluesabre: yeah
<esph> bluesabre: did that change in the past couple of weeks?
<bluesabre> not recently, I think that's been that way for a few releases
<esph> I'll check anyway.
<esph> nope, had that too.
<esph> Again, it worked once (I installed vim that way)
<bluesabre> right
<bluesabre> does /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/repository/ exist?
 * Unit193 ponders why any vim user wouldn't use apt/apt-get/apt-cache commands.
<esph> Unit193: here's the output I'm seeing, if you didn't feel like reading up above: http://sprunge.us/WSMM
<esph> Unit193: one reason was because I wanted to test out the ways in which my sister would use the system, since it's hers.
<Unit193> esph: You'll have better luck with bluesabre, he knows python and might have used USC.  I just reminded it was py3.
<Unit193> And, I see.
<bluesabre> actually, might not be py3 judging by the script... try this:
<bluesabre> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center
<esph> bluesabre: yeah, I've got an __init__.py and a __pycache__ dir in there.
<esph> alright.
<Unit193> Depends: python:any (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2)
<esph> bluesabre: the output is the same running it that way.
<bluesabre> this is my last thing that might possibly work...
<bluesabre> sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-gi python-gobject software-center
<Unit193> bluesabre: sudo apt-get --reinstall install  perhaps?
<esph> bluesabre: can't even do that: http://sprunge.us/KaVe :/
<esph> at least that error is more explicit.
<bluesabre> yeah
<bluesabre> sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-gi
<bluesabre> it looks like the python install is messed up somehow
<esph> hmm, think that worked.
<esph> What's strange is there wasn't a problem initially.
<esph> Could this be a strange bitrot issue or something else with the drive maybe?
<bluesabre> no clue
<bluesabre> maybe a python update failed or didn't complete
<esph> ah, yeah, that's probably more likely.
<esph> bluesabre: anyway, thanks a bunch. I probably would have been at it for ages without your help. That initial error message was very opaque :/
<bluesabre> glad I could help, hopefully it goes a bit better now :)
<esph> Hopefully that didn't happen to any other packages, lol.
<esph> bluesabre: oh, btw, do you know what she might have done that could have caused an update to mess up? (if that's what it was)
<bluesabre> hard to say, maybe power loss during package update? Unit193, any ideas?
<esph> bluesabre: is ubuntu bothered at all by going to sleep during updates? (I'm just guessing that that could have happened, I'm not sure)
<bluesabre> esph: I don't know... I'd imagine that it should not be bothered by that
<esph> I wouldn't think so either, but it was worth checking.
<Unit193> bluesabre: Could perhaps check with debsums, or check to see what's not configured/unpacked.
<zruty> Since a while, when someone sends me a link in pidgin, it opens in chrome, even though Inever installed that. How can I change that? How can I get rid of chrome?
<bazhang> tried asking in #pidgin ?
<zruty> No. Is it pidgin related then?
<zruty> FF is set to be the default browser
<xubuntu793> Ji
<xubuntu915> Does xubuntu have some form of open office?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu915 abiword but you can easily install libreoffice
<Luyin> xubuntu915: abiword and gnumeric are shipped by default in Xubuntu 14.04, but LibreOffice and Calligra are in the sources
<ARM9> is libreoffice java based?
<ARM9> or was that only oo.o
<cfhowlett> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<GridCube> LO is not java based as long as i know
<GridCube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libreoffice
<GridCube> oh, it seems im wrong
<xubuntu492> HEllo
<xubuntu492> I am having trouble with a bootloop login, where I can login as guest or startx as sudo, but not as user. any help?
<xubuntu492> Tried to chown the .Xauthority file but it only made it worse
<GridCube> xubuntu492, just purge the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files, delete them, and let them respawn on your next login
<xubuntu492> OK ill try that thanks!
<Alfamoon> Hi all, this is my first time using Xubuntu and I am astonished !
<derek-g> it seems like xfdesktop keeps crashing|restarting when I delete files from it - how would I troubleshoot it?
<ARM9> Alfamoon astonished in a good way?
<xubuntu300> Bonjour tout le monde
<Alfamoon> of course.. isn't a curse. :p
<brainwash> derek-g: open a terminal window and run "killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop"
<brainwash> then trigger the crash again
<derek-g> brainwash, but where is the actual log?
<brainwash> did no messages show up in the terminal?
<brainwash> for session log files you can check ~/.cache/upstart/
<brainwash> if you are using xubuntu 13.10 or 14.04
<derek-g> brainwash, ill try it a bit later - thanks!
<m1chael> hello. i have xubuntu 14.04 (upgraded from 13.*) i close the lid on my laptop, and it never recovers. stays at black screen. the color on google chrome is also a bit pixelated in the gray areas. i've tried a lot of fixes, nothing seems to be working. what would you guys do at this point? this makes me not even want to use my computer
<bgardner> m1chael: I have the same issue on my netbook upgraded from 13.10, this also happened on upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04.  In my case I stopped using suspend/resume until the devs sorted it out.  Best advice is to submit a bug report and hang in there.
<GridCube> bug #1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<GridCube> bgardner, ^
<genii> Probably same as 1303736
<genii> Oh, nvm :) Thought it was a later report
<bgardner> Hmm on closer inspection 1303736 does not match my own experience, I get a full-on Xorg crash.  I'll do more research first and then maybe open a new bug.
<WebDawg> fucking dpms
<Unit193> No cussing.  Did you have a question about it or something else?
<WebDawg> Unit193, you afraid of words man?
<Unit193> Nope, it's channel policy.
<WebDawg> So the entire channel is afraid of words.  Nice.  Us peasants will be careful with our uneducated sayings.
<WebDawg> I am just messing with you man.
<WebDawg> Sorry about that.
<WebDawg> Yeh, xubuntu seemed to have no effect on dpms.  I had a system I just installed it on and the monitor would keep blanking.  I could not use the settings control panel to do anything.,
<WebDawg> I had to disable dpms heh.
<Unit193> The interaction between xfce4-power-manager/light-locker and systemd, or the ability to inhibit it, wasn't working properly and that was fixed in a recent upload, but could be a different issue.  Even after installing the fix, you had to toggle something in light-locker-settings in order for it to take effect.
<WebDawg> Unit193, you have a link?
<WebDawg> If I update, and toggle that deal, I suppose it will work again?
<Unit193> Oh bleh, I'm getting the two bugs mixed up, sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1309744
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,New]
<dashaus> hello!! I've got a problem with xubuntu 14.04, can you help me?
<dashaus> Simple question: where can i find lod file?
<dashaus> i.e log*
<Luyin> dashaus: depends. log of what?
<SkippersBoss> /var/log would be a good place to start
<SkippersBoss> but not every application uses the default store
<dashaus> Well, I try to turn proprietary wifi driver on but application simply "ignores" what I choose and I try to find reasons.
<dashaus> I turned it down and play with ndisgtk (unsuccessfully) and now I cann't get back to propriety broadcom drivers.
<adrenaline_> dashaus, go to settings manager and click on "Additional Drivers" You probably have your broadcom drivers in there. it will require a reboot when you are done, but if they are in there they are much better than ndis.
<dashaus> well syslog is not helpful. The issue is when I choose Broadcome driver and confirm it with my admin pass then there's no effect and in "Additional Drivers" option "Periperial is Not used " is choose again (I use Polish desktop, so forgive my translation).
<dashaus> I started software-properties-gtk from terminal but unfortunatelly I got no feed-back in terminal about reasons for no-change. Can you advise me? I don't want to reinstall xubuntu.
<adrenaline_> can you see the broadcom card in lspci or lusb?
<dashaus> yes,
<dashaus> Adrenaline, in software-properties-gtk I can find something like "This device is not working" just below "Broadcom Corporation"
<dashaus> Adrenaline, lspci shows my wifi but I can't get any error message from sotware-properties-gtk.
<adrenaline_> Sorry I am not familiar wiht "Software-properties-gtk," but it sounds like you have a driver but are missing the firmware. Or you don't have permissions to run the firmware
<dashaus> But it all have worked one hour ago! I only stopped using Broadcome driver to try ndis. After turning it off, I cannot turn proprieraty drivers on again and don't know why. Can any one of you help me, please?
<sdollins> I gave my grandmother a laptop running xubuntu last week and she seems happy with it. Woo!
<sdollins> No more XP.
#xubuntu 2014-07-11
<adrenaline_> Nice one sdollins
<sdollins> We skyped this morning and she's like "OMG it doesn't take 10 minutes to login ebanking!"
<ner0x> Everytime I start xubuntu 14.03 my keybindings for changing my windows stop working until I reset them, known issue?
<faoziaziz> hello xubuntu lover
<pcoder> Hi, I would like to set system wide language setting on my xubuntu to "English-US", currently I have a mix of English and French :(, any help? Sorry for x-posting in xubuntu and xfce together.
<paulohsms> good morning
<xubuntu006> hey there
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu006
<ubottu> xubuntu006: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> hello :)
<xangua> morning
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> Hi what can i do 2 fix this: http://pastebin.com/0MXFLUME
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> or is it ok?
<xangua> why are you using sudo with a graphical program to begin with¿
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> oh i don't know
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> how should i?
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> i was installing numix icons
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> < kinda new
<xangua> you can put icons in your home directory gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe
<xangua> in home/youruser/.icons (notice the dot)
<xangua> if the directory doesn't exist you can create it gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> oh i did not know xangua thanks!
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> i will try
<xangua> I see they also have a reposotiry so you don't have to manually install it
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> yea but i d/l square icons for donation
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> 3bucks
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> i got it in home
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> :)
<gOnNaMaKeUsMiLe> ty hagd
<salora> hi guys, first of all I'am very happy that I'am part this community. Recently I had install Xubunt 14.0 after all I did uninstall firefox throug Ubuntu software center. After restarting my system I
<salora> i have got only wallpaper
<salora> I don
<salora> i don't know what happen
<sylvain_> hello
<sylvain_> I have a problem with backlight Xubuntu when I install the proprietary drivers for AMD ATI
<xangua> salora: uninstalling default applications might not be a good idea due to dependencies, I suggest you to run: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , this should reinstall firefox and any other stuff you might have removed
<xangua> just don't use firefox and use your prefered browser
<sylvain_> I changed the Grub unsuccessfully
<sylvain_> Can someone help me?
<salora> Hi xangua , Thank you for valid help, I did search in internet but i could not found any help so i reinstalled just now
<salora> I mean total OS
<GridCube> !details | sylvain_
<ubottu> sylvain_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<salora> Some one can help my touchpad not working Laptop model -lenovo y500 laptop
<sylvain_> what is the !pastebin ?
<ARM9> is there a more advanced task manager available that doesn't require gnome or kde?
<Hedgework> ARM9: "task manager" ??
 * Hedgework wonders whether ARM9 means top :P
<ARM9> super -> task manager
<ARM9> super+r*
<ARM9> the default thingy in xubuntu
<Hedgework> ARM9: I have no earthly idea what that is, sorry.  I use xubuntu but I don't use xfce, so I am unfamiliar with many of the stock applications.
<ARM9> right
<Hedgework> I chimed in since I avoid both gnome and kde dependent stuff and thought I might help if you described what you are looking for.
<ARM9> I forget what all the terminal ones are called
<ARM9> do you know ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<Hedgework> Umm...if it hasn't changed since I used windows in 1998 or so
<Pici> htop is nice
<Hedgework> you might want the top command
<ARM9> it changed in windows 8, but I'm about previous versions
<Hedgework> it shows you processes that are active in order of most proc consumed
<ARM9> yeah something like top
<ARM9> pici htop right that's the one I was looking for
<brainwash> ARM9: try htop
<ARM9> yup
<andreipath> hi all
<Hedgework> hi
<andreipath> anyone has some spare time ?
<andreipath> i got a problem with my wifi since updating to 14.04
<Hedgework> andreipath: On IRC, it is considered more polite to just ask the complete question you need help with rather than asking who has time, who has used XYZ software, or who is here.
<andreipath> and no ideea as to how to sort it out
<Hedgework> Just tell us what's up and we'll try to help. :)
<andreipath> ok
<Hedgework> Okay, well...start with defining what you mean by "a problem with my wifi"
<andreipath> sorry.. i dont stay much on irc so i dont know the rules
<andreipath> well, rfkill says my wifi is disable by hardware switch
<Hedgework> Is it producing an error?  Is it connecting, but failing to obtain DNS server information via DHCP?  Is it making your dog sing?
<andreipath> and i cant figure out how to enable it
<Hedgework> I assume you already checked the physical switch, right?
<andreipath> it works fine in recovery mode though
<Hedgework> Okay, open a terminal and we'll check some things.
<andreipath> the physical switch does nothing
<andreipath> ok
<andreipath> just tell me what info you need
<Hedgework> Please start by making sure the physical switch is in the 'on' position.  Then paste me the output of "ifconfig -a" -- DO NOT paste it in the channel, though, put it in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link. :)
<andreipath> ok. gimme a sec
<Hedgework> np
<Hedgework> If I disappear suddenly, it's because the conference call I'm waiting on finally started.  Hopefully someone will pick up where we left off if that happens.
<andreipath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7781684/
<Hedgework> andreipath: what happens if you do "ifconfig wlan0 up" ?
<andreipath> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<yoLo_> what is the best movies player besides parole ?
<Hedgework> Is your laptop that has one of those "soft" rf-kill things?  Like a wifi on/off that you access via the Fn key?
<Hedgework> Sometimes that will act at the BIOS level so the OS thinks it's a real hardware switch
<andreipath> nope
<andreipath> it has a
<andreipath> it has an actual button for that but does nothing when pressed
<andreipath> wifi works fine in recovery mode though
<andreipath> yolo: try smplayer
<xubuntu200> i cant the the wifi adaptor to turn on
<xubuntu200> Ive gone through rfkill and there is no hard switch on the machine
<xubuntu200> the fn +f2 doesnt turn on the wifi either
<andreipath> anyone else ?
<xubuntu200> still dont know how to get my wifi turned on
<yoLo_> andreipath, is the one in ubuntu software center the latest version ?
<yoLo_> xubuntu200, which laptop pc are you using ?
<andreipath> no, look it up on google and dwl the latest version from the dev site
<andreipath> it also has a pretty neat youtube browser as well
<Hedgework> andreipath: Okay, so when you said that your wifi works in rescue mode, did you mean that it works when you choose a rescue mode from your grub menu, or when you boot to a livecd?
<xangua> smplayer for windows has a lot of crapware :/
<andreipath> rescue mode from grub
<Hedgework> hmm
<andreipath> i know... its weird
<Hedgework> Give me a sec...work needs my attention...but I have a few ideas.
<andreipath> i searched google and found lots of things
<andreipath> but none worked
<Hedgework> Okay, back for the moment.
<andreipath> ok
<Hedgework> So, I don't remember how Xubuntu sets up that particular grub option, but there are a limited number of things that can be controlled from grub, so at least we've narrowed it down.  Ruling out things that would be so stupid I don't imagine Xubuntu does them, we're left with:
<Hedgework> * that's a different kernel, and the kernel you are booting to normally has a driver or other option missing that your wifi chipset needs to be properly handled
<Hedgework> * that boots into single user mode or some other weird runlevel, and you have a permissions issue or init issue preventing something your card needs from happening at the normal runlevel
<andreipath> the kernel is the same in recovery
<Hedgework> * that uses kernel options that are not run normally
<andreipath> and i have reinstalled the drivers
<andreipath> i have a atheros chipset
<Hedgework> * the recovery boot is skipping starting some service that normally is started and which interferes with wifi operation
<andreipath> and it uses the broadcom drivers
<Hedgework> * systemd is the devil and you need to sacrifice several goats before dancing naked around the computer with a high priestess of some sort.
 * Hedgework clears her throat
<Hedgework> Sorry, not much of a systemd fan...sometimes it shows. :P
<andreipath> did the naked dance twice so far.. and used my wife as the priestess
<andreipath> :P
<Hedgework> andreipath: it only works if she's cute and at least slightly evil ;)
<andreipath> she has both
<Hedgework> Oh, good, then that should help. :D
<andreipath> been on the box tring to fix it for 4 hours so far
<Hedgework> :(
<Hedgework> That sucks.
<andreipath> and she said she will throw it out the window in a bit
<Hedgework> NOOOO you can always re-install.  Never trash the hardware.  re-installs are free :P
<andreipath> thats what i said as well :D
<andreipath> but i cant belive i cant find a solution without a reinstall
<andreipath> it took lots of time to tweak and make run as it does
<Hedgework> Understood.
<Hedgework> Can you check dmesg for anything useful?  WHat about other logs?  Anything possibly relevant?
<andreipath> [ 4831.638037] UDP: bad checksum. From 23.11.125.17:4282 to 86.122.35.92:53 ulen 53
<andreipath> a lot of these
<Hedgework> I assume this thing is not plugged into wired networking right now?
<Hedgework> or is it?
<Hedgework> andreipath: ^^^
<Hedgework> Is the box you are trying to fix connected to wired internet right now?
<Hedgework> brb
<Hedgework> back
<ali1234> andreipath: try using rfkill (command line utility)
<andreipath> Hedgework: are you still online ?
<HedgeMage> andreipath: I'm on my home client now.  I left work. :)
<HedgeMage> though probably not for long...other rooms in the house are far better airconditioned than this one :P
<andreipath> lol
<andreipath> well im still going at it but still no result so far :(
<m1chael> hello. i have an HP Envy m6 laptop. I have tried the distros xUbuntu, Ubuntu, and now Mint. Hibernation / Suspend does not work. stays at a black screen (although i will see my wifi light illuminate, and the computer seems alive..) problem exists on all distros.
#xubuntu 2014-07-12
<Bosi> Hello everyone, this message started to appear on Xubunty 14.04 to me: "The update information is outdated. This maybe caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available." ... with sudo apt-get update, everything goes fine and no error messages or anything appear... what could it be then?
<nico_> my ipod classic keeps disconnecting mid transfer is this a xubuntu problem or a rockbox problem
<hardland> hello
<hardland> I've been using for some time kubuntu, and now I need to install in a pc a bit old xubuntu. Any advice you can give me?
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you search for a file using Xubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> Catfish?
<SamwiseGamgee> Catfish doesn't work, is it supposed to be used for searching for files?
<elfy> catfish does work and is used for searching for files
<jost> Hi! Is ti possible to leave new windows in the background?
<ali1234> you mean like pop-under?
<jost> For example: I start my IDE. It takes about 20 seconds  to do so, first with a splash screen, then the IDE-window itself. 20 seconds is long enough for me to do something else - type something in a shell. But then the window pops up, and half the stuff I have typed goes to the splash screen or new window...
<jost> it should just start, open the window, but be in the background initially
<bluesabre> SamwiseGamgee, please let me know what sort of issues you are having with catfish
<ali1234> i don't think that's possible, and it certainly isn't easy
<jost> ali1234: one could
<jost> ali1234: ok :(
<SamwiseGamgee> they are resolved
<ali1234> because reasons... the window focus code in xfwm is "interesting"
<ali1234> you might want to try a different window manager, maybe tiling would more suit you?
<SamwiseGamgee> I was looking in the wrong drives for the file
<jost> ali1234: Hmm, are there other window managers with the XFCE look and feel?
<ali1234> no, because the window decoration code is also "interesting"
<SamwiseGamgee> Hey, does CatFish automatically kick in, when I do any search?
<bluesabre> ali1234, jost: for gtk windows, you can set the hint to desktop to make the z-order always bottom, kinda hacky, not sure if that's what you're looking for
<ali1234> however some themes are ported to multiple window managers
<ali1234> but wouldn't you have to recompile the software for that?
<ali1234> or use a window manager that supports window rules
<bluesabre> SamwiseGamgee, what do you mean?
<SamwiseGamgee> I started searching from File Manager, but I didn't see the name Catfish on top
<SamwiseGamgee> but it looked like Catfish was doing the searching
<jost> Hmm, I'll change the window manager then, some time... not enough time to do it right now
<jost> ali1234: bluesabre: thanks
<bluesabre> Catfish pops up from the file manager, but only if you right-click -> "Find in this folder"
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, i'll try it again...
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I think CatFish automatically kicks in no matter how I search
<SamwiseGamgee> and Catfish is working
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks, goodbye
<bluesabre> ok cool, np
<HypothesisFrog> why won't my panel hide?
<HypothesisFrog> I have limited screen space. It's a real annoyance.
<cfhowlett> HypothesisFrog Panel > Preferences
<HypothesisFrog> Preferences are correct cfhowlett
<HypothesisFrog> I have "automatically hide" ticked
<HypothesisFrog> it's just hammed on unhidden.
<HypothesisFrog> *jammed
<cfhowlett> HypothesisFrog well, you can always nuke /home/.config/xfce4                and your panels will reset to defaults
<HypothesisFrog> cfhowlett won't I lose all my panel items?
<cfhowlett> HypothesisFrog custom additions to the panel?  yes.  you'll be back to defaults.  it'll look like the guest account
<HypothesisFrog> too much hassle. Thanks anyway.
<joshkmatt> hey
<Solopher> Hi all!
<Solopher> Can someone please tell me how I can enable the dock like in this screen: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/oneiric_01.png
<elfy> ochosi: are you getting xfce mails?
<jk_> I have a problem with Orage Calendar 4.10 running on 12.04.4 Precise; no events display in the calendar window but the ICS file is good and the mouseover tip in the notification area does display coming events. This just happened for no reason I can determine. Any ideas?
<HypothesisFrog> One of my panels won't auto hide. Anyone know how to fix that?
<HypothesisFrog> or should I join and xfce related chan?
<jk_> HypothesisFrog, seems pretty quiet in here today. Sorry I don't have an answer for you.
<GridCube> Hypnotoad, is the panel stickied to a border?
<Mac_Write> Good morning all
<Mac_Write> I need help with XUbuntu 14.04 on Parallels Desktop 8 for Mac
<GridCube> !details | Mac_Write
<ubottu> Mac_Write: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Mac_Write> Parallels Tools fails to install on Xubuntu 14.04 on Parallels Desktop for Mac 8
<Mac_Write> Using the Live CD the screen resolution is fine, but after install I am limited to 800x600
<SonikkuAmerica> Mac_Write: Does Parallels have an additions module for Linux?
<Mac_Write> Yes and it failed to install
<xubuntu027> My xubuntu is no sound can anyone help?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mac_Write: I dunno squat about Parallels, but VBox for Mac is probably better at handling Linux in general anyways. Also, you can import your Parallels virtual disk directly into it
<GridCube> xubuntu027, check in pavucontrol that audio is streaming to your desired output, it might be sending it to analog instead of hdmi, or viseversa
<xubuntu496> GridCube, and is already checked as you said including output indicators are flowing as if the plate had ok minus the sound that comes out I'm not wearing headphones
<GridCube> are the speakers turned on?
<GridCube> what program are you using to listen sounds?
<xubuntu496> my pc does not have speakers connected'm only with headphones connected
<xubuntu496> already uninstalled and installed pulseaudio and more not already been solved in the alsa settings increased the volume of option fonbes of ouvidose nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> ... What was that?
<xubuntu829> hi there
<baizon> hi xubuntu829
<mac-> hi
<mac-> :p
<xubuntu829> how are u
<xubuntu829> ))
<xubuntu829> why ur smiling ))
<xubuntu829> i need suport pls
<mac-> shoot us
<baizon> xubuntu829: we thought so, because this is a support channel :P
<xubuntu829> i need to install xubuntu
<xubuntu829> ))
<mac-> such need is very good
<mac-> :F
<mac-> :D
<xubuntu829> i have downloaded this file
<crimsondusk> so what is stopping you from installing it?
<xubuntu829> xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<crimsondusk> that is an .iso file right?
<xubuntu829> yep
<crimsondusk> you will need to burn that into a bootable medium
<crimsondusk> such as a cd
<baizon> or usb
<xubuntu829> yes
<xubuntu829> i have done it in two different
<xubuntu829> dvd-s
<xubuntu829> now im trying in the third one
<xubuntu829> i think i am doing something wrong
<crimsondusk> what stops you from using the ones you already burned?
<baizon> well an error description would be good
<xubuntu829> when i restart pc
<baizon> why cant you install it from the burned dvd?
<xubuntu829> it does not boot from cd
<baizon> xubuntu829: have you set your bios to boot from DVD?
<crimsondusk> have you ensured the boot order prioritizes the dvd?
<xubuntu829> yes i think
<crimsondusk> that is not the same as being sure
<xubuntu829> ok
<xubuntu829> i will try to be sure on this
<baizon> xubuntu829: check if there are files on the DVD?
<xubuntu829> yes baizon there are the files that i have burned
<baizon> ok
<xubuntu829> but not expanded only the burned one
<baizon> so the next step is to check if your pc/laptop is really booting from CD
<xubuntu829> ok
<xubuntu829> thank u
<xubuntu829> i will do this now
<baizon> xubuntu829: np, report back if you have more questions/information about your problem
<GridCube> xubuntu829, remember that uefi machines might not boot from legacy sources
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> you might need to enter the uefi menus and allow booting from legacy devices
<xubuntu829> what is a wefi menu
<xubuntu829> ??
<xubuntu829> uefi
<GridCube> xubuntu829, similar to what the BIOS menu used to be
<xubuntu829> no i have bios thnx
<xubuntu829> ))
<xubuntu566> same xubuntu as before
<xubuntu566> didnt changed my /name
<xubuntu566> but it changed the numbers
<xubuntu566> i think i have the problem in the booting part
<xubuntu566> i have a hp 550
<xubuntu566> and the boot menu options give me the right to enable or disable boot from cd
<xubuntu566> when trying to give priority boot from cd is renamed in usb boot from cd or dvd
<xubuntu566> so there is no priority to give for the cd or dvd
<xubuntu566> !!!
<GridCube> because its legacy
<GridCube> and you uefi does not allow you to boot from legacy, you have to enable that
<xubuntu703> Hi boys and girls!
<xubuntu703> I need an halp.
<SonikkuAmerica> Howdy pardner, this is Hopalong Cassidy! :ap
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<mac-> why they've introdeced UEFI ... it sucks so f much ...
<mac-> I can remember that in 1994 I had WinBIOS from Ami
<xubuntu703> There is someone that can help me to add new repository for my Xubutnu lts?
<mac-> on my AM486 DX/2 80MHz
<xubuntu566> GridCube: how can i enable that
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu703: Add a new repo? How?
<xubuntu566> !seen GridCube
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<xubuntu566> anyone can help?
<Fricetix> --/2
<FernandoBasso> Hi folks. I think xubuntu is the best ubuntu flavor available. I'd like to remove the "global menu" stuff, though. Is it possible?
<HedgeMage> FernandoBasso: it's usually a little slow this time of day on a weekend, but hang out a while and someone may be able to help
<HedgeMage> I don't use xfce4, so I'm not much help in this case :(
<Unit193> FernandoBasso: Global menu?  Did you perhaps install Xubuntu on Ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: Yes.
<Unit193> HedgeMage: i3m or awesome?
<FernandoBasso> And the panel insists in show a global menu like behavior
<HedgeMage> Unit193: i3 :)
<FernandoBasso> I'll download and install the reall xubuntu installation media.
<FernandoBasso> It is for my wife's computer.
<FernandoBasso> I have run arch linux on my laptop for years, and just installed ubuntu (unity) today.
<Unit193> FernandoBasso: Remove indicator-menu or however it's called.
<FernandoBasso> All right. I'll try this in a while.
<Unit193> indicator-applet-appmenu or indicator-appmenu, I'm not sure what Ubuntu uses.
<xubuntu766> Hello, this is my first time using an IRC for tech support.  I've run into an issue with my user login process on Xubuntu 14.04.  Anyone able to help out with it now?  [Will give more details afterward]
<knome> xubuntu766, just ask the question and if somebody knows the answer, they will most probably reply
<xubuntu766> Okay.  I recently ran the update tool and it included a kernel update ending in .30 (approx. 80 MB of updates total).  After running the update, I can log in to my user account, but Xfce won't load any menus, desktop icons, etc.  I had this problem once before in a Virtualbox load.  I was thinking it was a crash from kernel updating, which has occurred with me before.  But, when I usually have that type of problem, I can't even 
<xubuntu766> With this latest problem, I can log into a guest account fine, and menus, icons, etc. load fine.  I did customize the look and function of my panels on the main account, but am not sure if it is connected to the login issue.
<SkippersBoss> If your guest account or any other account for that matter works fine the answer should be found in your ~
<SkippersBoss> have you cleared .cache ?
<xubuntu766> Nope don't think so.
<SkippersBoss> ok i am totally NOT an expert Knome is :-) he is also rather busy <grin>
<SkippersBoss> But I have found that clraing you /home/user/.cache folder will sometimes help with inexplicable issues
<SkippersBoss> further more it sounds like your desktop is not loaded properly your logs should provide any info on what it is failing to load.... Others in hear will be better equiped to help you out
<SkippersBoss> good luck
<xubuntu766> Hmm okay.  Are there any files within .cache that I need to be concerned with nuking before doing some blanket command like "rm -r" on it?
<SkippersBoss> not taht i am aware off. but don't take my word for it
<xubuntu766> Okay.  Thanks for the suggestion SkippersBoss!  I may do something like rename .cache to .cacheold and make a new .cache folder---unless that's a bad idea (idk!).
<knome> xubuntu766, no need to create a new cache folder, or back it up
<xubuntu766> Okay, I may try deleting soon.  I just made a new user from the main account via terminal login.  The new user has a default Xfce desktop with nothing missing either.
<xubuntu766> Thank you to SkippersBoss and knome!  I got my menus and icons back after a recursive delete of .cache contents.  I was somewhat concerned it would delete my custom desktop by removing the "sessions" folder (which I assume is made by Xfce session manager), but my customizations were retained.  You guys are awesome!
<SkippersBoss> here to help
<xubuntu766> And you did too!  :)
<gonzo_> hola
<FernandoBasso> Oi.
#xubuntu 2014-07-13
<cheng> hi everyone
<knome> hullo.
<felijo> Hey guys, thanks in advance for your help. So when I first boot up my computer, literally 9 boxes pop up which each say "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?"
<cfhowlett> felijo do your update/upgrades and reboot
<felijo> I opened up software updater and that said I was up to date, so then I did apt-get update/apt-get upgrade and the only things it upgraded were libnautilus-extension1a and nautilus-data. Should I still reboot?
<cfhowlett> felijo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<felijo> Says I'm already up to date (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, etc)
<felijo> Do you want me to copy and paste the info that comes up when I report the problem? Something about a suspend/resume failure
<felijo> Ah so it says "This occured during a previous suspend and prevented it from resuming properly." Last time I suspended I was unable to log in. Box to enter password came up but it would hang as soon as I hit enter.
<ikonijnen>  felijo what are your light locker settings?
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to brows through the explorer with the keyboard. How can i expend menues etc. with the keyboard?
<baizon> Guido1: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/faq
<Guido1> baizon: i use the three structure
<Guido1> on the left
<Guido1> and somhow the arrows don't work there
<Qo> Good morning Xubuntu
<baizon> hi Qo
<Qo> How are you today?
<Qo> Twice now halfway during an update (xubuntu 13.10 + kxstudio repos), the update crashes and i get a black screen (some kind of panic) and then some things are different.
<Qo> my network wouldn't start. some settings have defaulted
<Qo> i ran 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a' and at least i have my network back. but it's not nice that my system decides to die halfway through an update
<Qo> i should have written down the panic message
<xangua> did you try disabling third party repositories?
<xangua> were you updating from 13.10 to 14.04¿
<Qo> no, just a regular security update
<xangua> only a month left for 13.10 ;)
<Qo> yeah, it probably is good to install 14.04 ^^
<Qo> anyway. i have network again now, so whatever
<xangua> or less than a month¿
<kingplusplus> please i need help, i do not know the key combination i used but my display as gone bigger to screen size. That is to say to close window i have to move pointer to the corner where close icon is so before the screen shifts a bit to see it.  i had to bring mouse pointer down to be able to type this because input field doesn't fit. In essense my windows and display doesn't fit scree and I can not see task bar unless i move mouse
<Ad1> hi
<Ad1> why Shift+Delete doesn't work in new Xubuntu when I trying to delete a folder with files and subfolders??
<Ad1> it works if folder is empty and then it doesn't ask me, am I sure to delete
<Ad1> can I change it somehow?
<Ad1> i see that not only I have a problem with it
<Ad1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454984/xubuntu-14-04-confirmation-dialog-box-doesnt-appear-after-hitting-shift-del
<Ad1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/456336/shiftdelete-not-working-right-in-xubuntu-14-04
<brainwash> Ad1: is it a general problem or does it only affect files/folder on the desktop?
<Ad1> brainwash: it is a general problem
<Ad1> hmm...
<Ad1> but not at all
<Ad1> now I've created a folder and few subfolders and files, and try to delete it by shift+delete and it goes on
<Ad1> strange
<Ad1> hmm... looks like it only affect folders on the desktop
<Ad1> brainwash: have you any idea how to fix this issue?
<brainwash> I think that it has been already fixed (upstream)
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10857
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10857 in General "Confirmation dialog box doesn't appear after hitting shift + del shortcut on desktop" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<Ad1> hmm i try apt-get upgrade
<brainwash> not sure if there will be a bug fix release for xubuntu 14.04 anytime soon
<brainwash> that won't help as of now :)
<brainwash> you could compile xfdesktop4 from source or use my daily ppa https://launchpad.net/~thad-fisch/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-git
<Ad1> will it works without manual compiling? :D
<Ad1> apt-get update / upgrade, etc? :D
<brainwash> if you use my PPA, then yes
<Ad1> great :)
<Ad1> is it ppa:thad-fisch/xfce-git ? ;)
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> actually you can download the deb files directly too
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~thad-fisch/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-git/+sourcepub/4279266/+listing-archive-extra
<brainwash> xfdesktop4 + xfdesktop4-data
<Ad1> i'm downloading now by apt-get update / upgrade :)
<Ad1> thanks a lot! :)
<brainwash> as of now we don't even know, if this fixes the problem
<Ad1> it downloading xfce4 packages
<Ad1> maybe it will fix
<Ad1> ok, i must reboot :)
<Ad1> will be back at the moment
<brainwash> xfdesktop4 and xfwm4?
<Ad1> yes
<Ad1> and xfdesktop4-data
<brainwash> logout should be enough
<Ad1> ok
<Ad1> well
<Ad1> now it's working properly :D
<brainwash> ah great
<Ad1> thanks a lot brainwash :]
<brainwash> I suggest that you disable the PPA now, otherwise you will get updates every time something changes upstream
<brainwash> it is a "daily" PPA
<brainwash> see http://askubuntu.com/questions/143203/how-to-disable-a-particular-ppa
<Ad1> and it could download new errors? :D
<brainwash> indeed, it will download new fixes and maybe errors
<Ad1> ok, done
<brainwash> :)
<Ad1> now I can go eat a breakfast :D
<exx> Testing
<exx> Okay cool, that works. Hi. I'm new to Xubuntu, using 12.04. I'm trying to find the equivalent to system properties like Windows has.
<baizon> exx: hmm
<exx> I looked under "system" in the app menu but it doesn't have "details" like some versions are supposed to have.
<baizon> exx: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/sysinfo/
<baizon> this?
<baizon> exx: you mean the system info?
<baizon> exx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<baizon> exx: well, but sysinfo should give you all the information you are looking for :)
<exx> weird, it says that unity is the default system environment, but mine is xfce.
<baizon> maybe a bug. Never used sysinfo :)
<exx> oh. haha. that says "ubuntu" 12.04. not xubuntu. I'm a noob.
<baizon> exx: sysinfo doesnt detect if it is a derivate of ubuntu :)
<exx> I meant when I was reading the site you linked, it was saying how to get to the system properties, but it was instructions for ubuntu.
<baizon> exx: ah yes, i meant the second solution (terminal)
<exx> sysinfo seems to have worked. Thank you for your help. :) I was trying to make sure I downloaded the right version of Chrome Browser, which gives a choice between 32 and 64 bit.
<baizon> exx: you dont need to download anything
<baizon> just install it from the ubuntu software center
<baizon> there you have chromium
<baizon> exx: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/chromium-browser/
<exx> fair point. I'm mega used to Windows and hunting down programs from websites.
<baizon> no need with xubuntu :)
<baizon> all is in one place (most of the time)
<exx> it does seem more convenient in some ways than Windows. I'm using a backup computer while my main one is in the shop.
<dreamer> hi all. just did an upgrade on the new lts. somehow it's b0rking during fontconfig
<dreamer> get a 'core dumped' on lyx. tried redownloading both ttf-lyx and fontconfig-config. still not working :/
<xubuntuGarai> hello
<ikonijnen> Hi xubuntuGarai
<xubuntuGarai> Hello
<xubuntuGarai> i'm new user of this linux xubuntu..
<ikonijnen> Good. Welcome aboard.
<xubuntuGarai> any idea how to customize my desktop?
<ikonijnen> Do you mean like setting a desktop background image, themes, etc ?
<ikonijnen> Go to Settings Manager, and you can configure practically everything.
<xubuntuGarai> not a basic configuration
<xubuntuGarai> that i'v already now
<xubuntuGarai> like 3d desktop ..
<ikonijnen> I am sorry, I have not heard about 3d desktop before...
<xubuntuGarai> erm..
<xubuntuGarai> u can watch utube to see that example..
<xubuntuGarai> mostly ubuntu...
<ikonijnen> I just found this http://geeknizer.com/how-to-get-3d-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<ikonijnen> What is the hardware you are running xubuntu on?
<ikonijnen> well, you know Xubuntu is... Ubuntu ... it should not be that different. The question is if xfce can do what Unity in this regard... anyone has more info to share about this?
<xubuntuGarai> wait i cek that link first
<ikonijnen> I just saw one on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjcw-9kSoCA Looks impressive
<ikonijnen> Hi MisterAcacia , xubuntuGarai wants to setup 3d desktop on xubuntu, have you done that?
<ikonijnen> xubuntuGarai, maybe this gives more information about 3d effects on xubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/62502/are-there-3d-effects-on-xubuntu-hardware-accelerated-graphics
<baizon> compiz + xfce is possible if someone needs 3D effects: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<ikonijnen> thanks baizon . xubuntuGarai there you go another link. Good luck and share what you learned.
<ikonijnen> running out of battery... see you later guys
<xubuntuGarai> THANK you every1..
<xubuntuGarai> i'll that 1 by1 ..
<Mac_Write> I have a fresh install of xUbuntu 14.04
<Mac_Write> The live CD was able to display 1680x1050 but once I installed it I am limited to 800x600
<Mac_Write> What am I missing, why would the LiveCD have the correct screen resolution while a clean installl is stuck at 800x600 75hz
<xubuntu910> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> o/
<xubuntu910> i've a problem during the installation xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah? What is it?
<xubuntu910> are 30 minutes for the installation doesn't go forward
<xubuntu910> last message is: perf samples too long (2507>2500), lowering kernel-perf event max sample rate to 5000
<23LAA1JEO> hi everyone
<simpleuser> Hi there. My brightness control is working, but I only have like 4 steps. Is there a way to add a more precise brightness control (something smoother with more steps)?
<simpleuser> (When I press fn F5 or fn F6 it’s like it was pressed twice)
<Guido1> hello, Iḿ doubting about the partition format of a 500 GB dada drive. so  onthere are only documents on it and some short clips. I use the drive on Xubuntu, Windows XP and windows 8.1. Last time it was formated as fat 32, but after conecting it to windoows 8.1 it broke
<espagnol_> hello everyone. can anyone help me to get back my video driver?
<espagnol_> i installed fxglr but the kernel was not compatible cos i have 3.14 and i was only supported until 3.4 so now i got a big and slow screen
<babaAli> Hi to all! :)
<babaAli> I need help
<babaAli> someone can help me?
<babaAli> I've xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<babaAli> I'd like how to install jahshaka
<babaAli> help me please! :')
<babaAli> I tried to install it, but I don't able to find the openlibraries
<babaAli> and the official site is down
<simpleuser> babaAli: It seems you can use the portable version. http://sourceforge.net/projects/portable/files/Jahshaka%202.0/download
<simpleuser> rename it without spaces to avoid problems.
<simpleuser> Make it executable, and execute it.
<babaAli> thanks simpleuser, I try now
<simpleuser> babaAli: http://www.jahshaka.com/forums/topic/how-to-install-in-ubuntu/
<babaAli> thank again simpleuser, you're very kind :)
<simpleuser> yw ;)
<babaAli> simpleuser
<babaAli> i haven't got libglib
<babaAli> i'm installing them
<babaAli> the 32 bit version
<babaAli> because i already have the 64 bit version
<babaAli> and jahshaka don't run because it tell me i haven't libglib
<babaAli> so i think it is the 32 bit version, then it need 32 bit libraries
<simpleuser> Yeah, I guess.
<babaAli> perfetc, now it tell me i don't have libfuse XD
<babaAli> wait me
<babaAli> i install it now XD
<babaAli> simpleuser i'm installing many libraries XD
<babaAli> all dependencies
<babaAli> IT WORKS!!!
<simpleuser> Great :)
<babaAli> thanks simpleuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeer :) !!!
<simpleuser> You’re welcome.
<babaAli> thanks again :)
<babaAli> I go to try the new software!
<babaAli> bye and thanks simpleuser
<babaAli> bye to all
<Guido1> okee, iḿ a bit confused. one xubuntu 14 is set up to share folders with samba. the othe is set up the same after a fresh install, but i can only acces the first with win 95. so where else are settings which i should compare?
<robin666> hello, i'm having trouble mounting a network share on my laptop with a fresh install of xubuntu
<robin666>  mount -t cifs //192.168.1.201/Data /mnt/sol
<robin666> this works fine on my current machine here
<robin666> but on xubuntu i get a very vague error, nothing useful in dmesg
<simpleuser> My brightness control is working, but I only have like 4 steps. Is there a way to add a more precise brightness control (something smoother with more steps)?
<simpleuser> (When I press fn F5 or fn F6 it’s like it was pressed twice)
<weems|mac> Xubuntu is taking a long time to boot after install, is this rare?
<weems|mac> blank black screen
<weems|mac> with cursor
<jessejazza> yes. normally loads quick for me
<Guido1> why do i need a pasword oof i want to acces a folder wooth windows which is shared bu xubuntu?
<jessejazza> I don't know - I haven't used winblows for 7 years
<jessejazza> is the windows folder in a separate partition. Most folk with dual systems i think put files for windows and linux in a separate fat 32 partition
<jessejazza> I suppose it depends on the permissions.
<simpleuser> My brightness control is working, but I only have like 4 steps. Is there a way to add a more precise brightness control (something smoother with more steps)?
<simpleuser> (When I press fn F5 or fn F6 it’s like it was pressed twice)
<Guido1> Iḿ still strugling with samba. I found out that it can have to do something with lanman. Linux can open shared folders omn windows 95 and 98, but if i want to open a shared folder with 95 iḿ asked to enter a pasword which i didn set.
<donkeypong> anyone else on?
<ali1234> Guido1: that's because between win 95 and winnt they changed how lanman hashes passwords
<ali1234> linux tries both, win95 does not
<ali1234> to make it work you have to tell the fileserver to use the old insecure hashing (not that the new one is much better)
<Guido1> ali1234: so i have to tell it linux, righjt?
<ali1234> if it's a linux samba server, yes
<Guido1> ali1234: yes, it is the server which does not work properly. how do i do that?
<ali1234> i don't remember the details sorry. it's been years since i had to deal with this. like literally 15 years
<Guido1> i found something about adding "lanman auth = yes; client lanman auth = yes; client plaintext auth = yes", but is that all?
<ali1234> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Developers-Guide/pwencrypt.html
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 163194 in samba (Ubuntu) "Disable creation of weak lanman hashes by default in samba" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ali1234> https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2010-March/154480.html
<ali1234> seems like yes
<ali1234> you just need the middle one, according to that ml post
<Guido1> ali1234: until now i can see the folder from linux with 95, but if i want to open it iḿ asked for a pasword
<Guido1> ali1234: itś not working jet. I'm still asked for a pasword
<Guido1> ali1234: got it
<Guido1> thanks
<Guido1> ali1234: ah, linux can acces xp any more
<Guido1> okee, dose again
<xubuntu072> hi, im new to this and i was wondering if i could ask a few questions before i install xubuntu
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: Yes you can.  Don't ask to ask, just ask your real question...it's IRC tradition ;)
<xubuntu072> why would i want to use xubuntu over windows 8?
<xubuntu072> aha okay
#xubuntu 2015-07-06
<xubuntuuser> knome: may i ask u a question in pm?
<knome> please keep support questions on the channel so everybody can follow
<xubuntuuser> ok
<xubuntuuser> Well everytime I install any version of linux, I can not do a netstat -ac nor get a proper download.....is there any kinda way to make myself the administrator before going online?
<xubuntuuser> its as if someone does not want me to update and monitor my network traffic
<knome> i don't understand why being an administrator would help you in this case
<xubuntuuser> cany anyone help me?
<knome> maybe your wifi adapter isn't fully supported by the (open source) drivers, which might make the download speeds slower
<xubuntuuser> Nope...I never mentioned anything about speed...just when Im prompted to put in pass word for each action...it wan let me
<knome> in ubuntu, if it asks the sudo password, it is the password of your regular user
<xubuntuuser> I know
<knome> so.. what is it you are exactly trying to do?
<xubuntuuser> but what I do not know is why I can not enter pass word...this is a fresh install of xubuntu
<xubuntuuser> Scroll up to first paragraph
<knome> it won't show any visual indication that you have typed anything...
<xubuntuuser> no visual at all
<knome> have you tried just typing the password and pressing enter?
<knome> no, it will stay "blank"
<xubuntuuser> no
<xubuntuuser> is there a command to make my self full administrator?
<knome> sudo does exactly that; why do you need to do it for several commands?
<xubuntuuser> because it seems like someone has full control as soon as I log on...none of the commands work properl
<picklevape> Hello, my xubuntu vm in virtualbox will no longer connect to the internet
<picklevape> in dmesg it shows that the process is being terminated while trying to start with a status 1
<picklevape> I'm not sure where to start and was looking for some help
<knome> xubuntuuser, like what commands?
<knome> picklevape, which xubuntu version are you using?
<picklevape> knome, 14.04 trusty
<xubuntuuser> like sudo apt-check
<knome> picklevape, i don't know too much about your specific issue, but i would check the latest xubuntu version if possible
<knome> xubuntuuser, and what does that command return to you?
<xubuntuuser> nothing...
<knome> picklevape, there has been this and that with virtualbox in the past so... it might be something that doesn't work (any more) with the kernel
<knome> xubuntuuser, what are you expecting it to return then?
<xubuntuuser> let me try again
<picklevape> I dont use anything but gnucash in it, I'm kinda at a loss as to why it no longer works :(
<knome> picklevape, have you changed your host OS or the vbox version lately?
<picklevape> no, thats the thing. this is the second time its done it to me. each time it happens I dl a new version of xubuntu and reinstall and everything is fine.... then a week or two down the road it happens again. no change to the host machine and no virtual box updates
<picklevape> i mean i could disable updates in xubuntu i spose, but i kinda want to know why its happening
<picklevape> is sudo apt-check even a command
<knome> picklevape, i don't think so, but if he insists that it should return something... then i don't know, it might be anything.
 * knome shrugs
 * knome picks the path of least resistance when helping
<knome> what you describe is definitely weird
<datacrata> ok sorry about that knome...im on the pc now, was on phablet as xubuntuuser
<knome> picklevape, does your virtual machine settings look like they did before (specifically the networking stuff)?
<picklevape> strange thing is that the other vms I run, win2008 freebsd ubuserver... none have this issue and i leave them running all the time. just the xubuntu ones
<picklevape> yes, i have them setup as bridged so they can easily talk to the other devices on the network
<knome> picklevape, one option is to try 15.04 the next time and see if it occurs again...
<datacrata> knome where can I send a screen shot to you?
<knome> !imagebin | datacrata
<ubottu> datacrata: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<picklevape> im installing another 14.02 just to see if it does it again and using smb share to store my files. going to install xubu 15 too and see if it ends up at the same fate
<knome> picklevape, good luck!
<datacrata> ok, I guess I will have to type that link and try to post there...that link want work from this chat aerea
<knome> datacrata, whatever works for you
<datacrata> do I need to sign up to post here?
<knome> no
<datacrata> ok
<datacrata> it keeps saying error uploading
<knome> you can use a pastebin to paste the output as well
<knome> !pastebin | datacrata
<ubottu> datacrata: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<datacrata> ok
<datacrata> knome: sorry about that...this paste was from when I was trying to run the net stat -ac
<knome> i don't see the paste unless you paste me the url you get after pasting
<datacrata> ok sorry
<datacrata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828736/
<knome> ok, so what are you exactly trying to see in that output?
<datacrata> -ac would'nt work
<knome> define "wouldn't work"?
<datacrata> when I was prompted my password it went blank
<knome> in what way wouldn't it not work?
<datacrata> just would not do anything just was as if It was stuck no blinking cursor just froze
<knome> maybe there wasn't anything to show?
<knome> fwiw, there is no way to be any more "administrator" than using sudo...
<knome> wherever you might think that might make a difference
<datacrata> ok now I just did another run at the sudo apt-get update and its doing it now....it still prompted me for a password with that very still none blinking cursor...I could'nt see my pass word when i typed them but it went through...was very strange
<picklevape> thats normal
<datacrata> this was my first time experiencing blanks while typing p word
<holstein> since, theres no need to show the password as you type it, and its just a security risk, as in, someone can watch the screen as you type, its hidden
<knome> you won't see your password on the command line on (x)ubuntu
<datacrata> kooollll....
<knome> (there's even no need to show the password length, which is why even stars or any other placeholders aren't shown)
<datacrata> thats a lot of weigh off of me mind now
<picklevape> I figured it out knome, i dont know what did it but something removed the inet from my interfaces file
<knome> picklevape, great!
<picklevape> no idea what it woulda been, the file said it hadnt been edited since 6-27
<picklevape> i didnt even notice it was down because i really only use gnucash on it ;e
<knome> well, good to hear it's working now
<picklevape> thanks and have a good night
<xubuntu58w> Hello everyone, good morning
<xubuntu58w> i have a qiery
<xubuntu58w> quiery
<xubuntu58w> i am an Xubuntu user and i am coming accross some trouble updating and downloading software from ubuntu software center
<xubuntu58w> i get a "not enough free disk space"
<xubuntu58w> followed by
<pencilandpaper> did you happen to create a separate /home partition..and how large is your partition that you have xubuntu installed to xubuntu58w ?
<xubuntu58w> " the upgrade needs a total of 122m free space on disk'/boot'. please free at least an additional 122 m of disk space on '/boot'. empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<xubuntu58w> yes it is partitionned but i cant remember how big
<pencilandpaper> ok do you have xubuntu installed to your harddrive then?
<xubuntu58w> i have an old computer and it does not have much disc space anyways
<xubuntu58w> yeah
<pencilandpaper> ok cool, thanks.
<pencilandpaper> did you install it to your hd by itself xubuntu58w ?
<xubuntu58w> when i go to terminal and do 'apt-get clean on disk boot i get this message
<xubuntu58w> what do you mean by it self pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> or are you dual booting with another OS xubuntu58w ? which means that i am asking if xubuntu is the only OS installed to that computer?
<xubuntu58w> yeah i only have xubuntu
<xubuntu58w> it used to be windows me
<xubuntu58w> i changed it when i got the computer second hand last year
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks. how long have you had xubuntu installed to that computer if you dont mind me asking?
<xubuntu58w> september
<pencilandpaper> ok, so do you have any music or movies downloaded and stored on that install?
<xubuntu58w> i took it all of yesterday to reinstall
<pencilandpaper> ok, did you create a separate /home partition for that install?
<xubuntu58w> but i cant get xubuntu on to cd, my cd drive is dead and i dont have the software to create a usb disk and not enough space to dowload it
<pencilandpaper> then how did you install it to hdd..so that it runs as if it were live?
<xubuntu58w> my cd drive used to work...
<xubuntu58w> but i dropped the computer
<pencilandpaper> ok i see what you mean now, my fault i didnt understand at first.
<pencilandpaper> right right..
<pencilandpaper> ok well did you happen to create a separate /home partition?
<xubuntu58w> mark btw
<pencilandpaper> when installing xubuntu?
<xubuntu58w> i dont remember....
<xubuntu58w> i know i have free disc space
<pencilandpaper> did you just let it install default using the installer?
<xubuntu58w> yeah
<xubuntu58w> pretty sure
<xubuntu58w> but i think it did partition
<xubuntu58w> maybe i didnt do it big enough
<xubuntu58w> is there a way of checking on terminal this info?
<pencilandpaper> ok, well then yeah, you should have some freespace there..thats odd..but i know how to clear up some space for you man..atleast a little..we will see if it clears up enough to get your updates installed. :)
<xubuntu58w> cool
<pencilandpaper> xubuntu do you happen to have inxi installed?
<xubuntu58w> do you know if it possible to create a disk image on a hdd drive without loosing the rest of the info on the hdd?
<xubuntu58w> no inxi
<pencilandpaper> yes you can create a disk image..but lets get you cleared up some first. open your terminal and tell me when you have done that please.
<xubuntu58w> i already have one open
<xubuntu58w> its an external hdd.. to reinstall xubuntu
<xubuntu58w> terminal opened
<xubuntu58w> pencilandpaper are you still there?
<pencilandpaper> yes i am still here, sorry..
<pencilandpaper> ok now in terminal enter: sudo thunar
<pencilandpaper> then tell me when your file manager is opened as root please xubuntu58w .
<xubuntu58w> ok
<pencilandpaper> thanks.
<xubuntu58w> opennesd
<xubuntu58w> root opened pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks..
<pencilandpaper> now you want to go to /var/apt/cache and when you get there do you see all of those .deb files?
<xubuntu58w> i dont have /apt in /var
<xubuntu58w> penciandpaper
<pencilandpaper> do you have cache?
<xubuntu58w> yeah
<xubuntu58w> in cache there apt
<pencilandpaper> ok nice, now go to /var/cache/apt/archives  see all of those .deb files in there?
<pencilandpaper> sorry i was thinking weird for a sec there.
<xubuntu58w> in /var/cache/apt/archives i have "lock" text and /partial
<pencilandpaper> you cant go inside of archives?
<xubuntu58w> i am in archives and there is only '/partial' and 'lock' text file
<xubuntu58w> and /partial is empty
<pencilandpaper> ok cool thanks. thats what we wanted..alright well then i guess that you have cleared what you can already..bummer.
<pencilandpaper> i dont know what to say to be honest. how large is your partition if you dont mind me asking?
<xubuntu58w> dunno how do i find this out?
<pencilandpaper> do you happen to have gparted installed?
<xubuntu58w> cant remember man it was in september i did it almost automatically
<pencilandpaper> ok, in your menu search gparted and see if its installed please.
<xubuntu58w> nope
<xubuntu58w> dont have it
<xubuntu58w> cant i take of software i have already installed to make space,
<xubuntu58w> ?
<pencilandpaper> if you do that, you are without that software though.
<pencilandpaper> run this in terminal man, sudo apt-get install inxi
<pencilandpaper> its small.
<pencilandpaper> let me know once its installed please.
<xubuntu58w> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  inxi : Depends: gawk but it is not going to be installed         Recommends: hddtemp but it is not going to be installed         Recommends: lm-sensors but it is not going to be installed         Recommends: mesa-utils but it is not going to be installed  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-53-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-5
<pencilandpaper> run sudo apt-get install -f
<xubuntu58w> installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<pencilandpaper> see what happens, maybe it will fit.
<xubuntu58w> it is installing stuff
<pencilandpaper> cool, let me know if it makes it the whole way through man. :)
<xubuntu58w> 73%
<pencilandpaper> nice.
<xubuntu58w> and gong
<pencilandpaper> nicer.
<xubuntu58w> done
<xubuntu58w> unpacking
<pencilandpaper> nice.
<pencilandpaper> let me know when the terminal returns back to prompt please.
<xubuntu58w> will do
<pencilandpaper> thanks.
<xubuntu58w> do i close root
<xubuntu58w> ?
<pencilandpaper> i have a idea if it comes down to it.
<pencilandpaper> sure, just enter exit in terminal and it will exit root.
<pencilandpaper> or if you want to close the file manager go for it.
<xubuntu58w> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic_3.13.0-55.94_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic_3.13.0-53.89_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pencilandpaper> ok, in terminal enter: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xubuntu58w> i have a load of .deb in my archives now
<pencilandpaper> i know right..those are what just installed.
<pencilandpaper> enter that command in terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pencilandpaper> then once that is done run: sudo apt-get install -f
<pencilandpaper> tell me if it finishes please.
<xubuntu58w> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Setting up linux-headers-3.13.0-55-generic (3.13.0-55.94) ... Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d. run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.13.0-55-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-55-generic
<pencilandpaper> ok, lets go ahead and delete what is in archives xubuntu58w , then go for it again man.
<pencilandpaper> so once those files are deleted, run: sudo apt-get install -f
<pencilandpaper> you have updated your system before right?
<xubuntu58w> yeah
<xubuntu58w> apt-get install -f
<pencilandpaper> ok cool.
<pencilandpaper> yep.
<xubuntu58w> i deleated files to put them back i dont fully understand...
<xubuntu58w> and i get another error
<pencilandpaper> i was hoping that it wouldnt do what it did basically. :(
<xubuntu58w> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic_3.13.0-55.94_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic_3.13.0-53.89_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pencilandpaper> do you have a usb stick?
<xubuntu58w> what for?
<xubuntu58w> doe it need to be empty?
<pencilandpaper> try this: sudo dpkg --reconfigure
<pencilandpaper> yes it would have to be empty..but dont empty it just yet. i want to explain "the plan" and see if you are down first.
<xubuntu58w> sudo: unable to resolve host clownistan dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks..well then run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xubuntu58w> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-53-generic  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-55-generic  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-46-generic  linux-image-generic  linux-generic
<xubuntu58w> what did you want me to do with the usb stick?
<xubuntu58w> what was the "plan" man?
<pencilandpaper> ok, this is what i am thinking. i can extract the xubuntu iso and upload the files from it online. then you can download the extracted iso files and copy them to the stick since you dont have tools to make a bootable stick.
<pencilandpaper> in theory it should boot for you and you can reinstall.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix?
<pencilandpaper> since the site that i use only allows for a certain "amount" of files to be uploaded..i would have to upload just a few at a time..and hope that each file is small enough to make it.
<xubuntu58w> i recommend Kazaam screenshot software :)
<xubuntu58w> MolOtoV
<xubuntu58w> i can make a bootable usb stick...
<xubuntu58w> i think
<MoL0ToV> i want to use standard screenshot function, no extra software
<pencilandpaper> well if you can do that man, i would download xubuntu again and do a fresh install.
<pencilandpaper> make sure that it uses your whole hdd when asked and you should be ok.
<xubuntu58w> i have xubuntu-15.04-descktop-i386.iso
<xubuntu58w> ok what software do i need to make a usb stick disk?
<xubuntu58w> and do i have it...
<pencilandpaper> then we are good to go..empty the stick out and we can use the dd command.
<pencilandpaper> so yes, you have the software.
<xubuntu58w> what is the dd command?
<xubuntu58w> i am going to get the usb stick from my van hold on...
<pencilandpaper> ok, take your time.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix?
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> How do I get cpu,ram,temperature etc monitor desktop widgets in xfce4?
<pencilandpaper> Voyage, in terminal run: sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<pencilandpaper> then go to your panel and right click on it, then go to panel, add, then a window will pop up so that you can add things to the panel. choose the ones that you want to add..and you are good to go.
<pencilandpaper> what you are asking for is in that menu Voyage .
<Voyage> xfce4 is already the newest version..  "click on panel"? which panel?
<pencilandpaper> sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<pencilandpaper> not xfce4.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage>  installing it.
<Voyage> but which panel to click on ? pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> nice, and then your panel is your bottom panel Voyage , or if you have more than one..its whatever panel you want to add something to.
<pencilandpaper> MoL0ToV, are you using xchat and do you happen to have inxi installed?
<xubuntu58w> pencilandpaper i am emptying the key... it is going to take a good 5 minutes
<pencilandpaper> no problem xubuntu58w , take your time man.
<xubuntu58w> dont worry im in no hurry
<pencilandpaper> ditto.
<xubuntu58w> where are you at pencilandpaper
<pencilandpaper> usa xubuntu58w , how about yourself?
<xubuntu58w> france
<xubuntu58w> i guessed you whee in the states but where abouts
<pencilandpaper> eastcoast man.
<pencilandpaper> so it is now 5:48am here right now.
<dirgeable> hi! i am on a virtualbox xubuntu guest. how do i tell if 3d acceleration is enabled?
<dirgeable> and working
<pencilandpaper> you should be able to go in to settings up at the top of vbox and see that dirgeable .
<xubuntu58w> its almost noon here
<pencilandpaper> ok cool xubuntu58w .
<xubuntu58w> ok usb stick empty
<xubuntu58w> on coffee and weed
<xubuntu58w> !! ;)
<dirgeable> pencilandpaper, i know i enabled it, and its checked, but dont know if working
<pencilandpaper> ok nice, now this is the dd command man, and you have to be very careful with it..because if you use it and have the iso go to the wrong place you are done.
<pencilandpaper> o ok, well i dont know what to say about that one dirgeable .
<xubuntu58w> ok go on
<dirgeable> something like https://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/3d_acceleration_with_ubuntu_guests maybe
<xubuntu58w> can i reuse the usb stick after?
<pencilandpaper> alright, this is the dd command in terminal: dd if=/path/to/your/isofile of=/your/usb/stick
<pencilandpaper> so you dont mess up..where is your iso at?
<dirgeable> pencilandpaper, assuming installing the nvidia drivers would be wrong ?
<pencilandpaper> yes you can use the stick again.
<pencilandpaper> dirgeable, go for it man. see what happens.
<xubuntu58w> it is in /home/clownisaire
<pencilandpaper> anything that you would do outside of vbox to get better performance i would do inside of it as well.
<xubuntu58w> i do dd if=/home/clownisaire.iso ?
<pencilandpaper> no, what is the name of the iso?
<pencilandpaper> exactly the name of it.
<max12345> ok so I'm trying myself at launcher scripts
<max12345> how can I write into a script that I want to open a new shell and in that shell execute a command?
<pencilandpaper> thats all you max12345 , i dont code.
<max12345> ok...
<max12345> I'll google around some more
<xubuntu58w> dd if=/home/clownisaire xubuntu-.15.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<pencilandpaper> someone else may know in here though man.
<max12345> if so I'm sure they'll speak up :)
<pencilandpaper> that dot in front of 15.04 shouldnt be there right xubuntu58w ?
<pencilandpaper> i wont ask again, what do you see there bro. send me something stupid and i am done.
<xubuntu58w> no its -
<pencilandpaper> ok cool..
<xubuntu58w> th usb stick is just of=/USB DISK right?
<xubuntu58w> that is what it is called on my desktop
<pencilandpaper> who wait, do you have anything other than that stick plugged in right now?
<pencilandpaper> external hdd or anything else at all?
<xubuntu58w> nope
<pencilandpaper> nice..
<pencilandpaper> ok so the command is this..
<xubuntu58w> so i go through with the command on terminal?
<pencilandpaper> dd if=~/xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<pencilandpaper> yes man, and you should be good to go. let it finish and dont touch anything until it shows it as done..it may take a while to finish though ok?
<xubuntu58w> the ~ in the command is good yes?
<pencilandpaper> yes it shows that the iso file is in /home. so it should be ok.
<pencilandpaper> is everything ok so far?
<xubuntu58w> clownisaire@clownistan:~$ dd if=~/xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1 dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdb1’: Permission denied
<pencilandpaper> hmmmm.
<pencilandpaper> open the stick real quick by clicking on the icon for it and when it opens in front of you that means that its mounted xubuntu58w ..then try the command again ok?
<pencilandpaper> wait xubuntu58w ..dont do that.
<pencilandpaper> tell me when you have NOT done that please.
<xubuntu58w> nope
<pencilandpaper> nope you didnt?
<xubuntu58w> nope i didnt
<pencilandpaper> nice..
<pencilandpaper> ok, did you even click on the icon yet?
<xubuntu58w> not yet
<xubuntu58w> opened and empty
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png lspci |grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<xubuntu58w> you are back pencilandpaper
<xubuntu58w> how do i not have permission i am administrator of my cpu
<xubuntu58w> pencilanpaper?
<nvt_> if I lock my screen when I have VNC connection to my computer, can I unlock it somehow remotely?
<Voyage> pencilandpaper,  thanks it works on panel in a tiny way but can I do that on the desktop with graphs etc?
<knome> xubuntu58w, you'll likely need to use sudo with that command (note: i haven't checked for the command's validity itself)
<xubuntu58w> Knome je le fais sur cd du coup
<xubuntu58w> merci
<knome> xubuntu58w, english please...
<xubuntu58w> sorry
<xubuntu58w> im doing it on cd to finish on another cpu
<cfhowlett> !fr | xubuntu58w if french is preferred ...
<ubottu> xubuntu58w if french is preferred ...: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu58w> no i am bilingual
<cfhowlett> mon dieu!  :)
<xubuntu58w> im watching a french doc that is why the mistake
<xubuntu58w> my bad
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png lspci |grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<TaZ> hello
<TaZ> i am reinstalling xubuntu on my pc and it is asking me for an xubuntu login and password, is it asking me for my old xubuntu codes as i am reinstalling?
<Luyin> TaZ no
<TaZ> what is then?
<TaZ> Luyin
<Luyin> TaZ you're supposed to enter a login name and a pw. full stop
<TaZ> any?
<Luyin> yes
<Luyin> any you wish
<TaZ> cheers mate :)
<Guest37183> i am not able to record voice in xubuntu
<Guest37183> please help me
<Luyin> Guest37183 what have you tried, what did you expect, what happened instead?
<Guest37183> i downloaded audacity but it is not recording , in sound setting also it not showing the the audacity app
<Luyin> audacity starts normally?
<Guest37183> it started normally ok, but when i spoke it should recognise no then only it can record voice,problem is that it is not recognizing the voice
<Luyin> perhaps the audio channel isn't active. have you looked at the mixer settings?
<Guest37183> no, what should i do?
<Luyin> open the mixer settings
<Guest37183> where i will b there
<Guest37183> sorry where it wil b there
<Luyin> I don't understand your question, Guest37183
<Guest37183> where will be the mixer settings
<GridCube> Guest37183: please check on pavucontrol that the audio stream is being picked up
<GridCube> you might want to try the several options you have in the last tab of settings
<GridCube> also check that audacity is listeing to the proper device
<GridCube> but most of the time its a setting on pavucontrol that needs to be checked
<Guest37183> i checked the pavucontrol , but in recording section it not showing the recording app audacity
<GridCube> check the last tab, and see if the input stream is enabled
<Guest37183> it showing microphone unplugged
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> id try switching between options to see if that enables it
<GridCube> sorry, i dont have a way to test now
<Guest37183> i need to any driver for microphone
<GridCube> i dont think so
<yoLo_> so i've told the updater to not check for updates
<yoLo_> but why does it always report ??
<Jose__> hello Im new
<knome> hello
<Jose__> I have a question about ltsp live
<Jose__> does it only work with edubuntu?
<Jose__> I tried with xubuntu
<knome> it will likely work with xubuntu as well if you install the right packages and configure it correctly
<Jose__> I have a Xubuntu Computer Lab un my school
<Jose__> I installed it
<Jose__> I tried to do it
<Jose__> Not having problem with edubuntu but i dont like edubuntu desktop
<Jose__> I have read a lot to correct the problem but no luck
<Jose__> any suggestions?
<HardwareExtreme> Hello
<knome> hello
<HardwareExtreme> How's it going?
<knome> fine... do you have a support question?
<HardwareExtreme> Yes. Would it be possible to install Xubuntu on a 8Gb thumbdrive, using the full install?
<knome> yes
<HardwareExtreme> And how do you dual-boot another linux OS next to Xubuntu?
<knome> select to install xubuntu alongside that OS
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<HardwareExtreme> Thanks
<knome> you're welcome
<HardwareExtreme> I am somewhat new to Linux
<knome> we all have to start somewhere
<HardwareExtreme> Agreed
<HardwareExtreme> I have another question: Can you get Java and the Java JDKs in Linux?
<knome> yes
<HardwareExtreme> Ok
<HardwareExtreme> Yeah, I'm looking into Linux because I have mostly older computers and it takes up WAY less space than Windows
<HardwareExtreme> How much better is LXDE than XFE in resource consumtion?
<knome> there are various comparisons online, i'd refer to those
<HardwareExtreme> Ok
<knome> but of course, less resource usage means less features/user-friendliness
<HardwareExtreme> Ok
<knome> whichever is better for you is for you to decide and see
<HardwareExtreme> I don't need an operating system that looks pretty, just one that gets the job done
<HardwareExtreme> Is there a way to cut back on resource consumption for Xubuntu
<HardwareExtreme> ?
<knome> sure.
<HardwareExtreme> How?
<knome> that's a broad question.
<HardwareExtreme> Do you prefer Gnome? (Due to your name)
<knome> nope.
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<HardwareExtreme> Xubuntu does seem to have a Gnome-esk theme
<HardwareExtreme> Here's another question: Does Linux software tend to be more compact and take up less space than Windows programs?
<knome> depends on the software
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<knome> linux alternatives do not always have feature parity
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<knome> so it's not even a sane to compare their size
<knome> (besides, resource usage when ran is much more important anyway)
<HardwareExtreme> When you refer to Parity, what do you mean? I know of parody with RAM and cache
<knome> i mean that linux alternatives do not always have the same (amount of) features
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<HardwareExtreme> Is it possible to install Xubuntu on a FAT32 partition?
<knome> no
<knome> why would you need to do that?
<HardwareExtreme> Can Windows read the Ext4 file system?
<knome> with tools/apps, yes
<HardwareExtreme> Well the reason why I would use Fat32 is because it is native to Windows, and I might need to copy files from within Windows
<knome> then create a fat32 partition in addition to the system partition
<HardwareExtreme> I could do that
<HardwareExtreme> With Linux Mint I was able to read the NTFS file system, that should be the same for Xubuntu, since Mint is based off Ubuntu, right?
<knome> yes
<HardwareExtreme> Cool
<HardwareExtreme> Well, as soon as Xubuntu is finished updating in the virtual machine I have running, I will switch over to it
<HardwareExtreme> And a 120Gb hard drive should go pretty far with Xubuntu, right?
<knome> it of course depends what you are doing with your system, but xubuntu itself has no problems fitting
<HardwareExtreme> I won't be running any new Windows programs in it since the machine I would use it in is a Pentium 4 HT
<HardwareExtreme> Ok, I am going to leave and rejoin in Xubunut
<HardwareExtreme> xubuntu
<HardwareExtreme> goodbye
<HardwareExtreme> Hello
<knome> welcome back
<HardwareExtreme> Hello from inside of Xubuntu!
<HardwareExtreme> Does the 64bit version of Xubuntu take up any extra space than the 32 bit version?
<knome> there might be some slight differences, but if you have a 64-bit processor, you should use the 64-bit version
<nomic> NO
<knome> hello nomic.
<HardwareExtreme> Well, as I told you before the machine that I would be using my 12ogb hard drive would be a x86 Pentium 4 HT
<nomic> hi knome
<knome> well if it's a 32-bit processor, don't use the 64-bit version
<HardwareExtreme> This computer right now is a Core i3, which is x64
<HardwareExtreme> I was going to set up my thumbdrive for this computer
<knome> if you want to use the same device on both 32-bit and 64-bit machines, then you need to install the 32-bit version
<HardwareExtreme> Any tips for a fresh install of Xubuntu?
<knome> play with it and explore, customize it to your liking and needs
<HardwareExtreme> And with the use on both 64 and 32 bit machines, I knew that.
<HardwareExtreme> And I use Avast for Windows, but I have tried Comodo on Mint. Which antivirus program would you guys recommend?
<knome> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<HardwareExtreme> Ubottu, FALSE! Never fall for that. Winux viruses are becoming prevalent, and there are Linux viruses out there
<ubottu> HardwareExtreme: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HardwareExtreme> Oh
<HardwareExtreme> knome, are you still there
<knome> yes
<knome> HardwareExtreme, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/guide-keeping-safe.html
<HardwareExtreme> Ok
<HardwareExtreme> Still, what antivirus program?
<knome> well, if you took a moment to look at the link ubottu pasted you, you'd know about several alternatives
<HardwareExtreme> Xubuntu is a little laggy right now
<HardwareExtreme> Even with the virtual machine setup for 2 Gb of ram
<HardwareExtreme> I am getting terrible lag. Is there a fix?
<knome> describe "terrible lag"
<HardwareExtreme> Uh, I try to switch between applications and it takes a while to show the window
<HardwareExtreme> And the system just gave an error message
<HardwareExtreme> I went and got Comodo and installed it
<HardwareExtreme> Xubuntu gave up when I tried to run two programs at once, Mozilla and Comodo
<HardwareExtreme> Goodbye
<knome> maybe comodo is causing the lag with some realtime checks (can also be related to running it under a virtual machine)
<HardwareExtreme> Hello
<HardwareExtreme> Is anyone there
<HardwareExtreme> Hello?
<knome> maybe.
<knome> you don't need to confirm that somebody is listening; people will answer questions if they are around and know the answer
<HardwareExtreme> I went and installed Comodo, but it gives a filesystem error
<HardwareExtreme> It says that a filesystem filter driver is not loaded
<knome> look for support on the comodo support forums
<HardwareExtreme> I am going to get Avast instead
<pleia2> most people don't use antivirus on linux at all, is there a particular reason you feel you need it?
<knome> to prove knome wrong in at least one question?
 * knome hides
<HardwareExtreme> Yeah, it still provides some protection since I am a Windows user two
<HardwareExtreme> too
<HardwareExtreme> not two
<pleia2> the security model on linux differs significantly from that of windows, so as long as you keep your system updated there isn't a risk at all, and there have been only a tiny handful of exploits for linux, all of which came from users downloading exploited packages off of website
<HardwareExtreme> Ok.
<pleia2> antivirus programs for linux just slow your system down (and often cost money)
<HardwareExtreme> And knome, I am not trying to prove you wrong
<knome> i was just kidding
<HardwareExtreme> I know this is a stupid question, but how do you uninstall software in Xubuntu?
<pleia2> through the software center if you installed it that way, if you didn't then you have to look up the software documentation
<knome> if you installed it from somewhere else than the software repositories, read the documentation from that source
<knome> or what pleia2 said, which ever wording you prefer ;)
<HardwareExtreme> I can't figure out how to uninstal Comodo
<pleia2> you'll have to read the Comodo documentation, I'd never even heard of it until today
<HardwareExtreme> Wow
<pleia2> I strongly suggest sticking to software in the software center (that's what I do)
<HardwareExtreme> Ok
<HardwareExtreme> I went and looked it up, but in the Software center it doesn't show up, even though I installed it from a .deb package
<knome> as we both said, you need to look for documentation from comodo
<HardwareExtreme> Found out how to do it.
<HardwareExtreme> pleia2, is there antivirus programs in the Software, center?
<knome> clamav
<HardwareExtreme> Thanks
<HardwareExtreme> I have tried Clamav for windows once
<HardwareExtreme> Goodbye, and thanks for the help.
#xubuntu 2015-07-07
<wildboy211> Hi, my laptop no longer connects to the wifi, and all my wifi connections are gone, and it wont allow me to manually create a new one. I can connect to wifi on my phones and other PC's. Im on xubuntu 14.04
<wildboy211> iwlist wlan0 reads: Failed to read scan data: Network is down.
<wildboy211> If i try to do service networking reload i get "Job is not running: networking", and if i try to do service networking start, i get "Job is already running: networking"
<pleia2> when I've seen that it's my wifi card going sideways and I've had to reboot
<pleia2> happens on the netbook I got in 2008, I think it's just going bad :\
<wildboy211_> ive tried rebooting a few times
<wildboy211_> i cannot manually create any connections which is weird
<xubuntu17i> hi
<datacrata> hello people
<xangua> and creatures of the night
<datacrata> can anyone tell me is there anything in the repository that will help me get better graphics?
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<datacrata> well i want a bit more color, most pages on my browser seem pale...I do not see anywhere in the desktop settings where to adjust color an dpi
<datacrata> ok...no one available?
<nikolam> hm
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! my ubuntu desktop shown only one monitor resolution. howto add all other native resolutions?
<itcha2> Oh bother! I just reinstalled Xubuntu, but I didn't format my hard drive. My pulseaudio is still broken, and I still can't login! :'( Please help me fix this crucial dilemma.
<itcha2> Oh bother! I just reinstalled Xubuntu, but I didn't format my hard drive. My pulseaudio is still broken, and I still can't login! :'( Please help me fix this crucial problem.
<knome> itcha2, how is pulseaudio broken? how can you not login?
<knome> details please,
<itcha2> pulseaudio won't start, and before, after I logged in, the login prompt would disappear and nothing would happen. since reinstalling Xubuntu, the login prompt just disappears for a second and then comes back. the pulseaudio issues have been happening for some time, but the login thing happened first when I started Xubuntu from grub on a USB.
<knome> have you tried creating another user?
<itcha2> I might try checking the ownership on my home folder
<knome> just try creating another user first
<itcha2> ok.
<knome> if that fixes the issue, then you can move to debugging what's wrong with your user
<itcha2> alright.
<recon_lap> wonders if firefox will ever be fixed
<vrkalak> recon_lap, try the FF Forums > http://forums.mozillazine.org/
<recon_lap> vrkalak: can't get a bloody error message out of it, just crashes with no details
<vrkalak> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=38&sid=cd0b1a80b7759ca722541c80ca961955
<vrkalak> recon_lap, i don't use FF - sorry
<recon_lap> and it's not just firefox, thunderbird has the same behavior, think it's the flash plugin
<recon_lap> I've stopped using it to, but every time I bloody click on a link in IRC FF comes up by default :(
<recon_lap> like the link you just posted, and FF immediately crashed
<smerrlin> how can i change the keyboard layout in the login screen? The language setting in the top right corner does not work apparently
<smerrlin> i found a solution for my problem "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" does the trick. Still it's pretty stupid that xubuntu ignores the keyboard setting selected in the login screen
<recon_lap> looking into a system for web surfing for a blind person, anyone with knowledge on the subject got recommendations ?
<bazhang> as in text to speech apps and so forth?
<bynarie> anyone know why i would keep receiving a blank software update screen like so - https://bynarie.com/update.png
<recon_lap> yes, but he's pretty blind and not a computer user. was hoping for something that was easy to use.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<holstein> recon_lap: i had checked out vinux and other pre-builts in the past.. all the tools are in the repos, AFAIK
<holstein> this would potentially be a prebuilt setup http://vinuxproject.org/ though, not officially ubuntu
<bazhang> thats the ubuntu related one, there s a not supported here thing called 'vinux' no idea if its maintained or anything
<recon_lap> just tried emacspeak , it seems to work, but it's got me confused and I can both see and am a computer nerd .
<bazhang> jinx
<bazhang> emacs and new users, not such a great mix
<holstein> i would say, it would be a little work,but, one could look at a few pre-builts like vinux, and implent that into a stock ubuntu setup..
<holstein> or, it may be beneficial, *if* there is a community around such a spinoff, for that user to be part of that community, for support.. specific to the work flow
<recon_lap> thx, I'll give vinux a go, seems like what I'm after
<recon_lap> holstein: as for porting to ubuntu, I'd probably just put the effort into improving vinux
<holstein> oh sure. you can choose that route. just depends. im just pointing out, its not in the scope of support here, or any of the official ubuntu channels or avenues.. which, are typically large, and well traveled
<recon_lap> maybe, I'll have to spend a bit of time trying out whats there. just have a gut feeling that a blind OS is just so different from the normal that it really should have it's own distro if it ever hopes to be really accessible for blind people.
<bazhang> did you read the accessibility link given yet?
<bazhang> its not hard at all
<recon_lap> well, going to try a few liveUSBs and see whats what, thx for the links
<Joito> Since no luck configuring LTPS in Xubuntu. Is there a way to copy user from one pc to another . I dont wish to write the same users in each pc:(
<Joito> im I in the wrong chat?
<recon_lap> Joito: no, this is xubuntu , maybe you just a bit impatient. this is IRC
<Joito> ? not really yesterday i stayed all day and no answer
<Joito> just benn honest
<Joito> but cool
<recon_lap> Joito: probably not a lot of xubuntu people used LTPS, have you tried asking in the main ubuntu channel, lot more people in there
<Joito> yes
<Voyage_> How to adjust volume in xubuntu and switch between different audio devices?
<yoLo_> holstein:
<yoLo_> :|
<yoLo_> where site at the repository does xubuntu gets its python 2.7.9 packages ?
<yoLo_> which site* ?
<Voyage_> How to adjust volume in xubuntu and switch between different audio devices?
<yoLo_> holstein:
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper:  can i get a pastebin of the xubuntu 15.04 repository list /
<yoLo_> seriously guys  i need the xubuntu repository source lists
<yoLo_> anyone ?
<holstein> yoLo_: its the ubuntu one
<holstein> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Unit193> Ehh..
<Unit193> All I can find is a sample for 12.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list
<knome> i wonder what happened before the sources list was lost.
<holstein> or, how it was edited.. yoLo_, depending on what has happened, simply changing sources may not "fix" an issue you are having..
<Unit193> There's also sometimes a backup file.
<yoLo_> holstein: unfortunately i wasn't able to to use xubuntu for my project
<holstein> im unclear why you need the xubuntu repo list then? the sources are the default ubuntu sources that all the official flavors use
<yoLo_> 15.04 and Debian 8 developers have changed something in /dev that in doesn't suit my project
<knome> and... how do you think using the (x)ubuntu repositories but not a (x)ubuntu install would help you to avoid that?
<yoLo_> holstein: i need it to install python 2.7.9 and 3.4.3 without breaking my head in installing it manually
<holstein> you will want to install it manually
<yoLo_> knome i only require it to install he latest version of python for elementary linux
<holstein> you dont want to add the ubuntu sources like that, to debian, or to an older version of ubuntu
<holstein> elemetaryOS? they have a distro installer.. also, there should be simpler ppa's for python
<yoLo_> holstein: their installations are outdated
<knome> yoLo_, you will not get a package from the (x)ubuntu repositories that will "just work" with elementary os which is based on an older ubuntu release
<knome> yoLo_, so to save your (and our) time, stop trying to do that
<holstein> well, do it if you like, but, its not supported, and will surely break things..
<holstein> its a rather bad idea..
<knome> elementary os is not supported to begin with (at least on this channel), so...
<yoLo_> knome: fine
<knome> i don't think it's any easier than to build python manually tbh..
<holstein> it would be much more constructive to start at the beginning of the story with what exactly you are trying to accomplish ,in general.. could be, someone has done what you are trying to do, and has a few options for you
<yoLo_> i was going through simple instructions to build a device node for serial rfcomm
#xubuntu 2015-07-08
<GridCube> i tried adding a higher resolution to my new tv/monitor and this xrandr --newmode "1600x900_60.00" 118.25 1600 1696 1856 2112 900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync, works, however it is all blurry and windows for some reason dont expand to the whole desktop
<holstein> GridCube: its interesting.. im just done moving a friend over to new hardware, trying to implement 1600x900 for him..
<GridCube> hehehe
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> i just got a 24" tv
<holstein> we just updated him from 12.04 to 14.04, and the AMD proprietary driver was missing. the open one seemed ok, but, didnt do any 16:9 res
<GridCube> P: it works on 1360x768, which is rather rubbish, but thats tvs
<holstein> yup.. thats what he had ^
<GridCube> if i connected it to hdmi id get a lot more, but i only have 1 hdmi out on my pc
<holstein> and, thats already taken up?
<GridCube> i can force it to 1600x900, but it ends all blurry
<GridCube> yes, its the 32" tv :3
<knome> GridCube, i have a solution for you...
<knome> GridCube, ...stop hoarding the TV's!
<GridCube> P: not a solution
<knome> it is... maybe not the one you are looking for though :)
<xubuntu106> hello.
<knome> hello
<xubuntu106> wow. last time i used this was like in 2001 mIRC
<xubuntu106> : D
<xubuntu106> anyhow, im pushing xubuntu 14 right now on my iMac (version dinosaur)
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu106> hopefully it will run smooth and allow all updates to push.
<xubuntu106> i had Ubuntu on it but it never wanted to update nor shutdown nor reboot nor suspend
<xubuntu106> but all else worked
<xubuntu106> so, what is the diff between xubuntu and ubuntu guys girls
<Unit193> Xfce, config, default applications.
<Unit193> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu78w> hii...this is charan ..i accidentally removed wifi icon on the top of panel in the notification.can anyone help me how to get it back
<bazhang> !info xfce4-indicator-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-indicator-plugin (source: xfce4-indicator-plugin): plugin to display information from applications in the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Voyage_> How to adjust volume in xubuntu and switch between different audio devices?
<Voyage> How to adjust volume in xubuntu and switch between different audio devices?
<Luyin> Voyage see #xfce
<nomic> alsamixer = control alsa sound totally -- alsamixer from bash
<nomic> pavucontrol
<nomic> another facility for controlling sound
<nomic> commands
<nomic> voyage
<oranges13> heh, this is cool. Can chat whilst installing!
<BBLLCC> every time I shut down my machine off xubuntu 15.04 "stops" in a blank screen, not whutting the machine. It can be like that for the whole night
<BBLLCC> help please
<GridCube> BBLLCC: is this something recent?
<GridCube> maybe try reverting to an older kernel if it is?
<BBLLCC> GridCube, just got rid of 20 or so old kernels and i simply wont install em back :D
<GridCube> welp
<BBLLCC> its not that dramatic, the shutdown signal has already been sent
<BBLLCC> but its a pity my craptop has so non compatible firmware
<holstein> BBLLCC: lol.. it would be a nice way to cross-refernce the issue, and see if a kernel regression is happening
<holstein> BBLLCC: you can also try going the other way, and installing a mainline kernel..
<BBLLCC> holstein, sounds too complicated
<Reptilia> Power optimization is not that good in 15.04, as it was in 14.04. I have noticed this since my battery discharges way quicker than it used to, and battery life is dismissed as the reason for this, since i have noticed a difference immediately after the update/upgrade.
<Reptilia> battery life, referring to the overall capacity of the battery
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> dvi to hdmi adapters work :P
#xubuntu 2015-07-09
<xubuntu25w> I download some flac files and unzipped them. However, the icons themselves appear to have lock logos on them in my file browser (thunar). How can I remove these locks?
<xubuntu25w> I can play the files in VLC, so I'm not sure what the restrictions on them are.
<xubuntu25w> Did I unzip the rar incorrectly?
<khaon> hello everyone, I have installed some 3d driver packages (from oibaf), then unistalled few things or so. Well now After selecting Xubuntu from the boot screen, it will never end up on the desktop. However issuing startx from ttyx console does work. anyone has a clue how to fix my issue?
<bazhang> khaon, dont crosspost
<khaon> oh sorry :)
<DarkMatter> Hi Every1. Can some1 please tell me if the updates in Software Updater for Xubuntu 15.04 will resolve the Wifi issue? If my laptop goes to sleep while connected to Wifi and it wakes up, I usually have to do a reboot.
<nomic> maybe you need to disable the screen / saving / lock darkmatter
<nomic> your computer will go to sleep .. disconnect iwth the screen lock, if either light locker is enabled or the timeouts in power management aren't disabled
<opiwahn> using gedit under xubuntu 14.04 "Highlight current line" does not work. can you confirm this? the line just isnt highlighted
<opiwahn> so not in the "light themes" like "classic" and "tango"
<opiwahn> the darker themes work
<hunger_> hey all, trying to install xubuntu on a new machine (MSI GS60 Ghost-607, updated bios to latest), windows 8.1 was previously installed with UEFI enabled, i went through the install process via liveUSB (15.04 and 14.04) but i'm getting errors during install, right now i'm unable to get grub2 to install to /target, i have fastboot disabled, UEFI enabled and I've been toggling secureboot (currently enabled), i've tried a netinstall with n
<hunger_> o luck there either
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> the screensaver on my xubuntu 15.04 suddenly stopped working.  I tried changing the settings under the Dispaly tab of Xfce Power Managerto no avail.  The Brightness Reduction feature doesn't work either.
<carrera> any help would be greatly appreciated
<bynarie> anyone know why i would be getting blank software updates like this -> https://bynarie.com/update.png
<nomic> bynarie  its still an update -- just upate it
<nomic> says you hasve 328k of update
<cfhowlett> nomic, try the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nomic> was referring to question of bynarie
<nomic> says gets update notification without message as to what it is for
<nomic> carrera  - on laptops you need to change the boot configuration to enable the machine to recognise your machine has control of brightness (keys)
<nomic> hen type sudo nano /etc/default/grub. It will ask for your password. Type it in.
<nomic> Around the 11th line, there will be something like: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". Change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<nomic> for laptops -- because it will not naturally recognise your brightness key
<nomic> thats what I do, on mine (acer), to get brightness control
<bynarie> nomic, sorry for late reply. but its not downloading anything
<bynarie> says nothing to update
<bynarie> and of course i am doing it with the term also via update/upgrade
<bynarie> but the thing still keeps poppin up every so often
<carrera> nomic, thanks but I was talking about the settings on the Display tab of Power Manager not the
<carrera> can anyone tell me why screen saver suddenly stopped working on 15.04?
<xubuntu749> Boa noite
<xubuntu749> Good morning
<xubuntu416> \w
#xubuntu 2015-07-10
<whosaidwhat> hey folks, just want to say that I am really enjoying Xubuntu 15.04. Runnign smoothly for a few days now and it just keeps getting better.
<xubuntu634> Bonjour
<xubuntu634> Hello ?
<ObrienDave> yes?
<xubuntu634> I need some help (I'm french)
<ObrienDave> ok. what can we help you with?
<xubuntu634> So... Linux tell me that it is installing, but I don't see a loading bar ? Why ?
<knome> xubuntu634, if it's working, why should you see a loading bar?
<xubuntu634> I don't know if it is working... normally  there is a installation ?! First, I fill the information, and after... ?
<ObrienDave> do you mean the OS installation or a package?
<xubuntu634> I installed Linux with a USB key, then, I started installation and perfect, I clic (sorry for my english) on Istal Xubuntu 14.0, I fill information, and after he say ''thanks''. It is already finish ???
<ObrienDave> normally it takes 15 to 30 minutes for full install. depending on the speed of your system
<knome> xubuntu634, i believe that is the end of the installer slideshow, just wait for it to finish
<xubuntu634> I wait ?
<knome> that would be my advice
<xubuntu634> What's advice in french ?
<xubuntu634> "avis" ?
<ObrienDave> his recommendation
<xubuntu634> ok tahnks
<xubuntu634> thanks*
<xubuntu634> If in 30 min there is a problem, I back
<ObrienDave> we'll be here
<xubuntu634> thank you very much
<wwallacew> hi
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<kgb> o/
<kgb> blah, he's gone :-#
<ObrienDave> yea, me too. bed time *waves*
<jonassm> hello guys. i am currently trying to install xubuntu through a USB installer, however i have a very big problem, the installer is not detecting already made partitions. So its seeing my SSD and HDD as 2 giant free space, evne though i already have Win7 on the SSD and files on the HDD
<bazhang> partitions already made how and with what
<xubuntu634> Hello, I'm back
<xubuntu634> The software don't tell me Restart... Maybe it is not finish ? :)
<xubuntu634> Oh, the software has moved ?
<xubuntu634> It's maybe finish or it's an error ?
<xubuntu634> Oh no he is here !
<knome> if you are more comfortable with french, you can get support in french too
<knome> !fr | xubuntu634
<ubottu> xubuntu634: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu634> ok, but you know my problem oh ok I goin french thanks
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<knome> xubuntu634, no problem and good luck
<carrera> the screen saver on my laptop running 15.04 suddenly stopped working a couple of days ago
<carrera> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml  looks fine
<carrera> I even changed the value and saved the file, logged out and back in to no avail
<carrera> any ideas as to why the display is not being blanked out and how I can fix it would be greatly appreciated
<Reptilia> Power optimization is not that good in 15.04, as it was in 14.04. I have noticed this since my battery discharges way quicker than it used to, and the battery aging is dismissed as the reason for this, since i have noticed a difference immediately after the update/upgrade.
<knome> Reptilia, i've seen you tell us that before; what do you expect to happen?
<knome> Reptilia, 15.04 isn't going to get any real upgrades since it's not an LTS release
<Reptilia> knome:Well, isn't that a good thing? - Someone who uses your software, is telling you the differences that he/she have noticed, in order for you to improve that thing in the near future?
<Reptilia> knome:Is there a way for me to downgrade to 14.10?
<knome> Reptilia, sure, feedback is great, but there's no need to repeat it (the best way to get it "archived" any way would to send it to a mailing list)
<knome> Reptilia, and no, you can't downgrade
<Reptilia> knome:Okay :)
<carrera> Any pointers for me Mr. Knome?
<xubuntu634> Hello I'm back. Nobody has answered in French, si I return in English
<xubuntu634> so*
<xubuntu634> It's not finish :(
<xubuntu634> There are always slides
<carrera> +
<chaoswolf> Hello. Had a question about the 15.04 release.
<chaoswolf> I don't have a CD-RW, and I'm fresh out of USBs. I can't seem to get the img file to mount.
<pigeon-> good day everybody !  In macBook, with QuickTime Player, it is possible to capture a video as it is played on screen.  Is it possible to do the same thing with xuBuntu?
<mrkramps> yes
<pigeon-> hi mrkRamps... so how can we record what appears on screen?
<mrkramps> with software for screen capturing for example
<pigeon-> do u have a particular software in mind that I can find in the ubuntu software center?
<mrkramps> ffmpeg, libav-tools, vlc, recordmydesktop, kazam, istanbul etc etc
<mrkramps> probably vlc might be a good starting point
<pigeon-> okee thank you
<adrian_1908> hello. I have a bash script to set xinput settings for my mouse. When i execute it manually, it gets the desire result, but when I add it as a startup script it doesn't. Any idea why this might be happening?
<adrian_1908> brb need to relogin to test further
<redraw> hey, i love xubuntu, but i have a fancy shit battery issue happening
<redraw> http://i.imgur.com/kg7b6d4.png
<redraw> i guess that happens when i close the lid too quickly
<knome> please mind the language
<redraw> oh, but the error is in english
<redraw> Energy Manager would be the title of the notification
#xubuntu 2015-07-11
<MiC> Can anyone help me upgrade xubuntu 12 to 15.04 through Internet?
<daykiller> hi
<daykiller> Is there a way to back up xubuntu ?
<bazhang> !sbackup | daykiller
<ubottu> daykiller: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<daykiller> thank guys , it looks like it will do the job. :)
<daykiller> how is everyone
<holstein> daykiller: why dont you /join #xubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss our personal states of being there :)
<namreeb> is there something special i need to do to enable vmware's "unity mode" with xubuntu/
<xangua> unity mode¿ never heard of it namreeb
<holstein> AFAIK, its like the integrated mode in virtualbox..
<namreeb> yeah
<bynarie> its like making the windows part of your desktop from the VM
<namreeb> yeah
<bynarie> pretty cool feature
<bynarie> i keep getting this dam software updates screen - https://bynarie.com/update.png but there is NOTHING to install. i keep hitting install and it just goes back to the screen again
<bynarie> of course i have also used update &&upgrade from shell
<bynarie> but this bitch keeps poppin up getting on my last nerve
<holstein> i close that, and open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and address any errors
<bynarie> anyone ever seen this before or know how to maybe remedy?
<holstein> if i have 3rd party sources that are causing issues, for example
<bynarie> holstein, done that several times
<bynarie> ive cleaned, updated upgraded dist-upgraded autoremove clean etc etc
<holstein> bynarie: cool.. its working here, so, i cant really tell whats up without looking first hand.. i would see if i could replicate the issue as another user
<bynarie> i guess im not sure what could be causing the problem.. holstein when u say 3rd party, do you mean like PPAs ive added?
<cfhowlett> bynarie, run it from terminal for more details: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i would look for a bug, and join.. or stat a new ont
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> bynarie: yes.. PPA's are unsupported, so, they can cause issues like that
<bynarie> oh ok... i wasnt aware they were technically unsupported
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bynarie> i guess i could go through and disable one by one and see if it changes
<bynarie> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bynarie> ah, yea
<holstein> disabling wont likely address it.. since, the packages will still be there from the sources
<holstein> and, im not saying thats the issue.. just something to be aware of, if we are playing "one of these things is not like the other"..
<bynarie> one thing to mention.. for a specific package i did put a version lock on it, do you think that could possibly be the culprit (hexchat specefically)
<bynarie> thanks holstein and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> bynarie, best of luck.
<bynarie> thanks much
<bynarie> one more thing, anyone had any problems in the last couple of days with the official repos? specifically when using ipv6.. ?
<holstein> no
<bynarie> hm ok
<bynarie> could be my provider messing up
<holstein> im updating now, and they are working  as expected..
<bynarie> ok thanks fellas
<daykiller_> How long will there be support and updates for xubuntu ?
<holstein> daykiller: depends on the version you have
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> the 14.04 LTS's repos are "up" for 5 years. with 3 years promised support for xubuntu.. otherwise, 9 months for the "normal" releases
<cfhowlett> daykiller, YMMV but I've found that using LTS only has resulted in a whole lot less stress and install angst.
<daykiller_> where can i find out what version i am using ?
<cfhowlett> daykiller, open a terminal:  lsb_release -a
<daykiller_> cfhowlett thanks . 15.04
<holstein> so, you get updates for 9 months.. and the 15, in 15.04, is the year.. so, 2015.. and the 04 is the month.. april.. its the latest release..
<cfhowlett> daykiller, right.  so you are not using LTS. 15.04 is supported for 9 months.  My suggestion: upgrade to 15.10 in a few months then 16.04 LTS.  After that, LTS only
<cfhowlett> OR install 14.04 LTS now then move to 16.04
<daykiller_> cfhowlett , i am download 14.04 . i am Going try on usb first then i like in install it .
<cfhowlett> daykiller, sounds like a plan  :)
<holstein> its quite similar..
<daykiller_> Is there way to keep my setting ?
<cfhowlett> daykiller, do not format your /home partition.  settings should stay.
<cfhowlett> or restore from the backup you ARE going to do.
<daykiller_> ok
<daykiller_> thanks
<bynarie> silly question but what is the package name of Software Updater?
<bynarie> n/m
<Guest29778> Hello? Anyone?
<Guest29778> Anyone online?
<Guest29778> Hello Ad1
<Guest29778> dreamon?
<Guest29778> Why can't I use the windows key to open applications menu?
<nomic> cos its not linked
<nomic> cos its not windows
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754221  Thread: Make Windows key open Applications Menu
<Rrjj> Oh at last!
<nomic> lol
<Rrjj> Is it really necessary to install a firewall for Xubuntu?
<Rrjj> I'm currently using the LTS version.
<knome> Rrjj, http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/guide-keeping-safe.html#firewalls
<nick2> i
<knome> you
<nickmh2> heh you joined in a typo :-)
<nickmh2> that was supposed to be for vi in the other window
<Rrjj> Anyone using QuiteRSS?
<bekks> Rrjj: What if?
<Rrjj> Where does its data stored? From our main drive?
<Rrjj> Like when I paste the rss feed from websites and it displays the articles from that site.
<Rrjj> So are those data fetch from websites are store from local drive?
<knome> Rrjj, most likely, but you would have to ask the developer for details
<Rrjj> Fair enough. Thank you.
<Rrjj> Why I can't play Facebook videos but videos on YouTUbe plays normally.
<Rrjj> ?
<Rrjj> ?
<Rrjj> My splash screen messed up after installing nvidia driver
<onlymrleo> Hello, I have some problems with ttf-mscorefonts-installer EULA on console, when I press <Tab> key or some direction key, the button OK is not selected.
<knome> onlymrleo, i don't remember what the installer is like, but have you tried pressing the arrow keys (or in other words, how do you deduce it is tab that should work?)
<knome> Rrjj, have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Rrjj> nope. I have not.
<Rrjj> Should I install it?
<knome> ok, try installing that and see if the facebook videos work after that
<Rrjj> OKay.
<Rrjj> Also, my splash screen was gone after install nvidia driver
<knome> that's known, we can't fix problems in the proprietary drivers
<knome> some users have reported there are workarounds for that, but i haven't tried them personally, so i don't know if they work
<knome> or how they should work, or what the exact steps to achieve the workaround are
<onlymrleo> knome, I'm trying to install wine, in some part of this process, the console show a message for agree EULA Terms
<Rrjj> I see.. hmmm
<Rrjj> The xubuntu splash screen is nicer than the big nvidia logo.
<Rrjj> I'll try to search instead.
<knome> onlymrleo, i understand what you are talking about, but i'm not sure if tab is supposed to work - have you tried something else?
<onlymrleo> knome, yes, I tried pressing intro, tab, the arrow keys any key in my keyboard, but nothing works, not even Ctrl+C
<onlymrleo> knome, I have the same problem accepting the terms of use for Popcorn-time
<knome> onlymrleo, which xubuntu version?
<knome> onlymrleo, do you have some very uncommon hardware?
<onlymrleo> knome, I'm using xubuntu 14.04 fully updated and my hardware is normal, some old (processor AMD Athlon X2 64 bits, graphics NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series, USB ports 2.0, nothing unusual)
<onlymrleo> knome, thanks, It's worked using the ubuntu software center to install this package.
<xubuntu60i> hello
<Cypi> Hy. I have a slight problem on a fresh Xubuntu 15.04 installation on a laptop: if I lock the screen (Ctrl+Alt+Del) and then close the lid, then when I try to unlock it, everything just freezes (I get the password input, but I cannot input anything). What could I do?
<Cypi> Hi*
<Cypi> Also, might be related or not: the tty are very...fuzzy. By that I mean that they blink around the screen very rapidly.
<ibouvousaime> Ive tried to boot from an ISO file and I got "Error 60: File for drive emulation must be in one contiguous disk area".  as an error any idea to fix it ?
<nomic> if thats a ripped cd (iso) then there is a serious problem
<nomic> "from an iso file"
<nomic> its obviously more complex than an iso "drive emulation"
<nomic> you are booting this from a PC reboot
<nomic> a cd or what
<nomic> "from an iso file"
<nomic> http://reboot.pro/topic/14285-error-60-contiguous-isos/
<nomic> (let me google that for you)
<kozukumi> hi all
<kozukumi> anyone here running xubuntu 15.04 on a thinkpad t420s? or any thinkpad i guess.
<daykiller> Can xubuntu get viruses ?
<xangua> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SonikkuAmerica> Wellllllllllllll... that's only because all 6 of us who use Linux all write for Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
#xubuntu 2015-07-12
<Rrjj> Should I install the Ubuntu restricted extras? or the Xubuntu?
<daykiller> I would install xubuntu . I works great
<Rrjj> Thanks.
<Rrjj> daykiller
<Rrjj> Do you know how to fix the splash screen problem?
<Rrjj> After I installed NVIDIA driver the flash screen was gone and was replaced by ugly low resolution nvidia logo
<allen> good evening anyone familiar with stopping a system from cpu throttling
<holstein> allen: yes.. i have disabled it, software wise, or, made shortcuts in ubuntu to set it the CPU throttling manually, and also, implemented the "easier" tray icons, in the past, when possible... also, simply disabled in the bios..
<allen> dude are you willing to help me out, i'm stuck lol
<allen> i don't even care if i kill it completely just not drop to 800mhz
<holstein> allen: its an open channel. you just ask, and a volunteer may assist
<holstein> it would be arguably easy to just try turning it off in the bios..
<allen> i have tried all the stuff i can find in forums so i may have done more harm than good, i don't see anything in my bios to stop it either, this is a laptop.
<holstein> sometimes, if the hardware doesnt support linux well, it can be challenging
<holstein> when you say "i tried all the stuff", you'll have to say what specificaly you have tried, and how, and what happened. etc
<holstein> the second answer here typically works for me with most hardware
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/523640/how-i-can-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling-and-set-the-system-to-performance
<allen> where to begin, well i've installed cpufrequtils and disabled the ondemand but to no avail.
<holstein> allen: what do you, to no avail?
<holstein> what specifically have you entered? and where? and what are the error messages?
<holstein> you can use pastebins.
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> to share the *exact* text
<holstein> otherwise, sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<allen> never had an error message
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<holstein> add this to it "GOVERNOR="performance"
<holstein> sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable
<holstein> this will check the status. or should.. cpufreq-info
<allen> ok when using cpufreq-set do i have to put the Ghz after the speed i want, or do just put say 2.0?
<allen> my governor is set to performance,  and info states "The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use within this range. "
<allen> but it keeps randomly dropping down to 800mhz,
<holstein> allen: randomly?
<holstein> so, it *actually* gets set? and then, later, you notice its not anymore?
<allen> yep, i'm playing a game, which i would assume would be putting a load on the cpu and it will just drop down to 800mhz.
<holstein> so, you *can* set it? and confirm? with cpufreq-info
<allen> i have the frequency tool running on the taskbar to watch it
<holstein> allen: well, i think you are assuming "a game" is able to report, as well
<allen> right now cpufreq-info says its at 2.70
<holstein> which, is what you want, correct?
<holstein> anyways, you can set the low end limits, if you want.. i did that with an older eeepc
<allen> correct, so you think when i see the monitor drop i should run the info command to see if its showing the same thing ?
<holstein> allen: i would confirm that its actually changing, in some way
<Rrjj> Is there any software that works like windows's restore point? Because I want to try out some problem fixes and see if it will work or not.
<allen> how do i set the low end limits, its cpufreq -d 2.0 for example, or do i have to put 2.0Ghz.
<holstein> Rrjj: sure.. you can simply image.. thats actually safer/better (arguably) than a restore point.. i say, always assume the hard drive is about to fail, since, it will, at some point.. then, you are prepared for anything
<holstein> allen: i can link you the guides, if i can find them, that i used on that eeepc..  not sure if they are current.. but, on well supported intel hardware, it literally never failed to work
<allen> ok thanks for that
<allen> and this is an intel i7 so hopefully it will work :)
<holstein> allen: what is failing? is it *only* when running that certain game?
<allen> my problem is i know enough about linux to be dangerous lol
<holstein> what game? does it have root access? and is it resetting the governor?
<allen> i have tried two games, skyrama a little flash based browser based game, and Diablo 3. it does it under both
<allen> but even just browsing fb the frequency will drop, i assume that is because there isn't much load to run a browser ?
<Rrjj> holstein: What I mean is I want to try out some terminal commands before installing the right commands.
<holstein> allen: it should stay where you put it
<allen> where i put what ?
<holstein> Rrjj: right, and what i mean, is, with an image, you can do that, and also, revert from *total* failure. otherwise, sounds like you want a "test" environment. you can try from the live iso, or a VM..
<holstein> allen: the governor.. if you set it to "performance", it shouldnt move
<Rrjj> Because I'm having a problem with grub and there are several solutions I've found on the web.
<holstein> allen: and, thats what im asking.. *is* that what you set it to?
<allen> sorry i understand, yes that is what it is set too
<Rrjj> Can xubuntu run VirtualBox?
<holstein> Rrjj: yes
<Rrjj> Okay. I'll try it now.
<holstein> allen: so, *after* the CPU moves, then what is it set to?
<holstein> allen: it seems, something in the system, either after a reboot, logout, suspend, or something else for you to determine, the governor is being set to something other than performance
<allen> and of course it hasn't dropped while chatting with you :(
<holstein> allen: well, just keep in mind, the issue you are having is not actually specific to xubuntu, or xfce.. so, if it happens, and its slow/dead in here, try #ubuntu
<holstein> but, i think you'll do "best" on your own with it
<holstein> meaning, trying commands and seeing what actually works
<holstein> see that you are up to date with upgrades..
<allen> ok i'll keep plugging away with it
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<allen> just frustrating when i can't solve something that seems so simple
<holstein> eh.. it happens..
<allen> thanks for your time i do appreciate it
<holstein> allen: sure.. no worries.. i know, the first few times i tried to deal with that, it was a challenge. and, some hardware cases just dont play well with linux..
<AndroidHacker> anyone know of a reverse apt-get build-dep
<AndroidHacker> ubottu, you dont know anything about SSL?
<ubottu> AndroidHacker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndroidHacker> obviously
<allen> holstein you around by chance bud ?
<nickmh1> ++
<alarangeiras> how good day
<alarangeiras> hi
<schockley> trying to get samba on 14.04 to share a printer. total fail. I've tried everything: testparm, smbtree does not list the printer. I've tried all the usual links. Totally stumped
<schockley> I copied a smb.conf from a 14.04 that successfully shares the same printers. Still no go
<schockley> no firewall
<redwdc> What's the best prog to display drive space
<knome> "best" depends on your needs
<knome> i use "df -h" on the terminal, but you might prefer something else
<redwdc> basic info like used and free I don't need  anythig alse really
<knome> what i pointed out before does that.
<m0r0n> Hello. Using the Xfce Power Manager I set my "lid close" setting to suspend. However it's logging off now. How do I find out what is causing this?
<redwdc> Thanks knome that's what I wanted
<redwdc_> quit
<raricactus> Hello, i'm having an issue with xubuntu 15.04 that i hope someone can help me with. i had to do a hard shutdown yesterday cause the laptop i use it on didn't come out of standby mode properly, now i can't get into my computer cause i can't enter my passcode, the cursor isn't on the line, it's stuck at the top left corner
<raricactus> anyone here active i have problem with xubuntu and i need help resolving it
<Louis__> Hi ! Questions about downloading... I will like to download a browser called Midori.. If I want the latest version and I can choose different linus versions like Ubuntu, Debian, Arch Linux, Fedora etc....
<Louis__> which one do I have to choose?? Ubuntu or Debian?
<knome> Louis__, ...to get the newest version of midori?
<Louis__> Yes the newest midori
<FernandoBasso> I notice that all ubuntu flavors have nice font rendering. Does *ubuntu use some especial font stuff?
<knome> Louis__, are you *sure* you want to select your distribution based on that?
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: I run arch linux, it has generally the most cutting-edge software versions. Still, knome's questions is very relevant to this conversation.
<FernandoBasso> Also, always having the latest versions is not always the best.
<Louis__> @Knome.. I hav another solution??
<knome> arch seems to have 0.5.10, while both ubuntu and debian have 0.4.3; however, there is a PPA for ubuntu that brings in 0.5.10
<FernandoBasso> Also, xubuntu non LTS is not that much behind for most of the stuff.
<knome> Louis__, you should likely decide on the distribution on broader requirements, not the web browser version
<Louis__> @FernandoBasso... I agree.... but the ubuntu software center has the 0.4 version... so not really "new".
<knome> Louis__, so which feature from a newer version of midori do you need to be exact?
<FernandoBasso> Indeed, I have 0.5.10 here.
<FernandoBasso> I was about to ask that.
<Louis__> @ knome @FernandoBasso... but let's say   I want the newet stable version...
<FernandoBasso> And if there is a ppa, problem solved.
<FernandoBasso> Then go for the ppa.
<knome> Louis__, why?
<knome> Louis__, what does the latest stable version of midori have for you that the current bersion in the repository doesn't?
<FernandoBasso> knome: Well, I like to run latest software stuff, even though most of the time I just want that for no practical reason :p
<Louis__> because I like to hve the latest versions... the most of time, I really don't have ay issues with them...
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: h
<FernandoBasso> Oops.
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: Then use the PPA.
<FernandoBasso> I always used some PPAs when I ran xubuntu.
<knome> or install arch (which might or might not be better for you than ubuntu or debian)
<Louis__> ok.. le's go for ppa...
<knome> Louis__, just remember that you use PPA's at your own risk
<knome> FernandoBasso, i understand that, but you also know that running arch comes with this and that maintenance (x)ubuntu doesn't have, and you're likely willing to take that extra burden
<Louis__> @knome.. I am a beginner with Linux.. so Arch Linux is too complicated for me at the moment
<FernandoBasso> I think arch won't offer advantages. The only advantage (which is also a disadvantage) is that there are newer software versions.
<FernandoBasso> knome: You are right!
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: After one configures arch, it is no different than any other distro.
<FernandoBasso> So, why running arch at all?
<FernandoBasso> I run it because I am used to it from a time where I had more time to spare. That is all.
<knome> Louis__, there you go; so you really don't want to select the distribution that has the lastest midori version, you want a distribution that is easy to use. that's a completely different question and point of view
<FernandoBasso> knome: I don't thin midori's ppa will cause any problems, by the way.
<knome> FernandoBasso, i don't "think" either, but i won't/wouldn't promise it doesn't
<FernandoBasso> Fair :)
<Louis__> @knome... I agree... but I still want to have the latest midori version...  :)
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: Go ahead.
<Louis__> so If I want to use ppa... do I use these command lines?   sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/midori/ppa/ubuntu trusty main'  $ sudo add-apt-repository 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/midori/ppa/ubuntu trusty main'
<knome> Louis__, to be honest, i would stick with what version is availble in the repositories, if there is no other reason than "i want the latest" for anything else. that said, feel free to use the PPA if you feel so strongly about it
<Louis__> or do I have to write at the end instead ubuntu trusty main.... xubuntu???
<knome> no. there is no "xubuntu" repositories, xubuntu uses the same repositories as ubuntu
<knome> including PPAs
<Louis__> ok
<Louis__> thanks
<FernandoBasso> Louis__: You are most welcome!
<FernandoBasso> (as if I did any help :D )
<knome> FernandoBasso, for your question (*drumroll*...) i don't knwo
<knome> *know too
<FernandoBasso> knome: About the fonts, you mean?
<knome> FernandoBasso, yes
#xubuntu 2016-07-11
<lesa> Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to close applications "nicely", prior to shutdown? As it is, it seems as if SIGKILL is sent immediately and if I have overlooked an unsaved document, well... :)
<lesa> I mean, I did sumble upon a nice piece of bash script that does it, but still, is there not something that can be done about it system wise?
<walrider> i wanna report a bug
<walrider> bug in xubuntu 16
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<walrider> ty ty
<walrider> welcome
<xubuntu75w> Hallo everyone :) I tried Xubuntu 16.04 but I discovered some problems and I want to know if the issues I experienced, has experienced from other users. The first problem is this: when I scroll web-pages in the browser (firefox) or I scroll in other applications (libreoffice for example) I notice a small glitch in the middle of the screen while scrolling
<xubuntu75w> It is annoying and I not experience it on Ubuntu system. I want to solve it !
<xubuntu75w> I'm not*
<xubuntu75w> The other problem is font - releated. Fonts is not well rendered in Xubuntu expecially when I'm in Libreoffice. When I zoom out the font are poor rendered :( And this too I has not experienced in Ubuntu too. The two problem are only Xubuntu releated and it is annoying :(
<xubuntu75w> Please help me :)
<Andrea1971> Buongiorno a tutti
<Andrea1971> Qualcuno che parla italiano?
<knome> !it | Andrea1971
<ubottu> Andrea1971: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pjotter> Hi people. I was just wondering whats up with the theming in 16.04? It seems that certain applications use a totally different theme than most other? Is there a way to get them all to look the same?
<pjotter> One good example would be the software center. On my system it has a totally different theme than most other applications
<knome> gtk2/gtk3.
<pjotter> knome: Do you mean I have to search for a theme that supports both gtk2/gtk3?
<pjotter> Or make one myself :D
<knome> no
<knome> some applications use gtk2, some gtk3
<knome> those applications will look different
<knome> greybird supports both and does look similar in both, but it's never going to be a 1:1 match
<pjotter> I understand. I use a theme that only supports gtk2 atm. Maybe I can search for a gtk3 theme that matches this one and just copy the gtk3 folder into the theme
<knome> you can definitely do a search, but i'm pretty sure you won't find one.
<pjotter> Why? Are there no gtk3 themes out there?
<knome> but yes, you can copy any themes' gtk3 directory into another, and it'll work as you expected
<knome> not too many, and many of them can be broken (as the gtk3 theming specification changes with every release)
<knome> finding one that works and looks same as your current theme (whatever it is) is like winning in the lottery atm
<pjotter> I see. BTW I was wrong this theme has both gtk2 and 3. Not sure why it's so different.
<knome> because gtk2 and gtk3 theming is completely different
<knome> (and because the toolkit itself is completely different)
<pjotter> knome: It seems I must rephrase my question a bit. It's not so much that I can;t change the theme of software center but I really would like another windows manager theme for it. Right now, it doesn't have windowsborders for instance., I would like it to have wider borders.
<knome> it doesn't have borders at all or they are just too small?
<pjotter> There are no visual borders that I can see. I can't click and drag them either.
<pjotter> Right now I have selected the kokodi theme in windows manager. But selecting other themes just does nothing to the looks of software center.
<knome> that's likely because they don't have a gtk3 variant
<pjotter> Of any of the standard themes?
<knome> if you do a clean install of 16.04, you won't see nearly as many themes as you do with older installs
<pjotter> true
<knome> so if you are referring to the list of themes installed with older versions.. no, not many of those have gtk3 variants
<pjotter> But even those that have gtk3 don't seem to do anything on the software center. But it's really not the theming that doesn;t work, I'm trying to apply a windows manager that would actually alter the appearence of the software center so that it has borders. Is there a way to do that?
<pjotter> Another example of an application that really looks out of theme is catfish. It has the same borderless balck and white theme as the software center.
<knome> have you closed and opened software center after applying a new theme? i don't think that should be necessary, but...
<knome> also, that sounds like a bug more than a theming issue if an app doesn't have window borders at all.
<pjotter> Yeah, I noticed this a while agoa and though I would just change the wm. But to my surpise it doesnt work at all.
<pjotter> I'll just check my other computer (Eee laptop) if the issue is there aswell...
<Nokio> Hi all, I have a fresh install of xubuntu 16.04. When I close the monitor and open it back. It stays with a black screen. If I do ctrl+alt+f2 and do a lxdm restart(That or a reboot). I get the desktop again until the screen time i close the monitor.
<Nokio> Any idea why
<chaslinux> I see on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/xfig/+changelog that fontsets are no longer used for dingbats and symbols. Is this why when I click on dingbats they just show as normal letters in Gimp and LibreOffice in 16.04? Should the symbols be showing?
<walrider> i need help i removed volume control from top right corner and cant control volume now help need how to fix it ?
<cmcmanis> Nokio: can you try the xfsettingsd fix that is here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Reopened]
<cmcmanis> use the patch from jkampe68
<suchmystery> i've been trying to install xubuntu 16.04 i386 on my thinkpad r51, yet i keep getting errno 5 when i get to copying files. i've tried installing on a usb drive and a dvd, and i have downloaded files from a torrent and from http. what could be happening here? thanks.
<ark-knight> does anyone know where I can download an automated install of xubuntu?
<knome> ark-knight, what is an automated install?
<knome> ark-knight, the regular installation in very easy already
<Wayward_Vagabond> Say, when is 16.04.1 for lts to lts updates due to be out?
<pleia2> july 21st
<Wayward_Vagabond> Thanks.
#xubuntu 2016-07-12
<MarkusDBX> Hi, I'm looking for a really lightweight install image for xubuntu, without many packages (libreoffice, firefox and more) I don't really want the big packages.
<MarkusDBX> I need a smaller image due to limited disk-space
<pleia2> MarkusDBX: you can give xubuntu-core a try, see http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<MarkusDBX> ah cool, thanks!
<pleia2> you can follow the install it now instructions
<MarkusDBX> nice
<MarkusDBX> very nice, didn't know about this one
<pleia2> I don't actually know of the officialness status of it right now, it's not broadly advertised :)
<pleia2> Unit193: any updates?
<MarkusDBX> pleia2: I test it, adavantage of small images is that they are really fast to test =)
<pleia2> great :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Same ol'
<kouki> Hello, I have icon font bug under ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/V7NyJ3D.png
<kouki> It's 16.04, running in virtualbox. Broken after apt dist-upgrade
<mrkramps> kouki, looks like the shadow offset in the gtk theme is slightly higher than it should be
<kouki> i never saw that bug before... how to fix it? change theme?
<kouki> nah
<kouki> same at other themes
<mrkramps> kouki, you can fix it manually http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/advanced
<mrkramps> but this should not happen
<kouki> where is the file?
<mrkramps> it's a hidden file and if not existent just create it
<mrkramps> kouki, here's the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1598316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kouki> after creation of file, it turned to be more buggy xD
<kouki> i will change an theme
<mrkramps> ok, themes to be an issue with murrine engine then
<mrkramps> --themes ++ seems
<xubuntu69w> Hello world
<knome> 'lo
<xubuntu69w> Just installed 16.04 from 14.04 :D
<xubuntu69w> Anybody notices the Numix theme is different from olver versions? It's lighter, and some menus are bigger :S
<mrkramps> xubuntu69w, and the shadows of desktop icon text is far far away?
<xubuntu69w> Mmmm, no t really. Actually, no desktop icon text shadows at all with Numix. If swap to Greybird, shadows appear, but they are Ok.
<knome> xubuntu69w, themes evolve
<xubuntu69w> Rule of life i guess. Any theme recommendation? Open to any ideas
<Unit193> Dislike numix that much?  Simple enough to grab it and patch the SASS source.
<knome> or just use greybird
<xubuntu69w> The only issue i can live with, is that when you open the menu of the panel icons, it seems to be buggy. Wifi menu is bigger, so i have to scroll in order to click "Edit connections", and if you click on another icon like Bluetooth it doesn't changes menu. It forces to click on desktop in order to exit from menu.
<xubuntu69w> Swap can with can't at beginning of paragraph.
<xubuntu69w> Ok, i tried Greybird, and seems I have the same issue. It feels weird for me, not normal behavior at all
<knome> maybe you are referring to gtk3 applications looking a bit different then.
<xubuntu69w> I just spammed click Bluetooth and Wifi icons, and the problem went away...
<xubuntu69w> Can you point me in any direction to get a deeper knowledge of GTK3?
<xubuntu69w> Sorry to ask, but I am a 6 months user, and young.
<knome> gtk is a toolkit xubuntu uses. for a long time, gtk2 was the latest toolkit version; now gtk3 is in development. applications are slowly rewritten to use gtk3. the gtk3 styling is quite different from gtk2 - that's why some applications look different.
<knome> the themes' gtk3 support is still a work in progress.
<knome> (well, xubuntu doesn't explicitly directly use gtk, but xfce, the desktop environment used by xubuntu, and all other applications included by default in xubuntu, do)
<xubuntu69w> Thanks for the input. I actually use Xubuntu do to the XFCE desktop environment, and even though i have heard of GTK before, never really digged on it. I googled gtk3, and found some useful links, thanks for your help :)
#xubuntu 2016-07-13
<ApfH> Hello
<pjotter> Hi people. I just tried installing Xubuntu 16.04 from a live CD and the installer seems stuck on a lot of "WARNING:root:can't add [packetname]..." Does anyone know what is going wrong here?
<xubuntu90w> One question, I'm using Xubuntu (whatever version) trough VirtualBox and I always have the same problem: when I want to add Guess additions to put 1024x768 pix, appears an ISO to mount and there are some .exe's when I open, the result is an error that cannot open that file
<xubuntu90w> I tried to input some code I saw on forums, but always with the same results
<flocculant> let the cd run - in the filemanager which should open up, right click >open terminal here and then run the linux .run file - you will want sudo
<flocculant> you can tab complete to make sure you get the filename correct
<xubuntu90w> thanks for response. I opened the terminal and run the .run file, but appears another window with this message: This program must be run with administrator privileges. Aborting
<xubuntu90w> thanks for response. I opened the terminal and run the .run file, but appears another window with this message: This program must be run with administrator privileges. Aborting
<flocculant> as I said - you will want sudo
<xubuntu90w> I don't know the code to be sudo :(
<flocculant> it is sudo
<Pici> xubuntu90w: its your password
<flocculant> just sudo nameoffile.run
<xubuntu90w> Appears "Command not found"
<xubuntu90w> I put in my case: sudo VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<flocculant> xubuntu90w: please check you are in the correct folder to run it - the command looks right
<flocculant> hence mention tab complete - it won't tab complete if you're not in the right place in the terminal
<xubuntu90w> I'm in the disk directory mounted "VBOXADDITIONS v5.0.24_108355"
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu90w, are in the terminal or in thunar file manager?
<xubuntu90w> I'm on that directory that appeared once I click on guest additions and the disk mounted
<akxwi-dave> ok
<flocculant> you need to be in a terminal to run the command
<flocculant> right click in there and 'open terminal here'
<akxwi-dave> right click on any plain area of the file manager and select run treminal here
<akxwi-dave> open terminal here that is
<xubuntu90w> yeah, that was I did
<akxwi-dave> in the terminal type in
<akxwi-dave> sudo VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<xubuntu90w> and then I put my passwrd
<akxwi-dave> yes
<xubuntu90w> and finally appears the message I told: Command not found
<xubuntu90w> (in spanish, orden no encontrada)
<Unit193> akxwi-dave: Forgot ./
<akxwi-dave> opppp   try      sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<xubuntu90w> ok
<akxwi-dave> Unit193, doh
<flocculant> hah
<xubuntu90w> hahaha yeah! This works
<flocculant> same forgetting here too ...
<flocculant> sorry xubuntu90w :)
<xubuntu90w> haha no prob friend
<xubuntu90w> :D
<akxwi-dave> hides face in shame...
<flocculant> nah - just change your nick or pretend I stole yours :)
<akxwi-dave> that will do me
<ranu> flocculant, not sure if you remember but I was having a problem with VLC and the screen lock, I found the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/668834/vlc-player-is-not-displaying-video-but-audio-works
<flocculant> ranu: right the first time - no I don't remember :)
<ranu> flocculant, no problem though :)
<flocculant> looks a bit like the xubuntu clutter in parole (and other apps) issue
<flocculant> hence us changing default from clutter there
<flocculant> anyway - thanks for coming back and updating people :D
<ranu> I still think that it has something to do with the problem in intel drivers (xorg), it never happened in older xubuntu versions (at least with me).
<flocculant> ranu: possibly - an intel update recently fixed something else - rather unexpectedly
<craigbass76> I've got a remote guy running a 14.04 livecd. Had him run apt-get install openssh-server, and after a sudo -i ran passwd xubuntu. I still can't ssh in.
<genii> Should just be: passwd      ..as the default user which is named xubuntu. Then ssh in as user xubuntu and whatever password got set for that. After that use sudo to do admin things
<genii> What you've done there is put a password on the root user, which normally is not allowed to ssh in
<genii> ( or even have a valid login)
<craigbass76> genii, well, as xubuntu I first just tried passwd. After we did the sudo -i, then passwd xubuntu (thought I was setting xubuntu's pass with that), then just passwd (thought I was setting root's with that)
<craigbass76> We also got, both times, updated successfully, and I can't log in as either xubuntu or root
<genii> craigbass76: If you're trying from some location on the other side of their internet, make sure the modem/router is forwarding port 22 to that machines LAN IP. If from inside LAN, make sure sshd is actually running by having him ssh localhost or his current IP
<craigbass76> genii, He actually gets denied when running it. It's asking for a pass, so I'm assuming ssh is running. S'pose that's accurate?
<Elec_A> Hi, I want to install KDE on my xubuntu, Is it ok if I add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports repository ?
<genii> Elec_A: Just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ...after that you can start adding PPAs
<Elec_A> genii: so should I add that PPA for Plasma 5.7 ? or not ?
<knome> tbh, you should ask #kubuntu on kde specific issues
<Elec_A> knome: but my OS is Xubuntu
<knome> Elec_A, believe me, they know much more about installing plasma this and that than anybody here. and the core system is still ubuntu on both, so it doesn't really matter.
<Elec_A> knome: nice, I just wanted to make sure the above PPA does not conflict with other packages.
<Elec_A> I mean in Xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu and kubuntu are very different; anything related to plasma will not conflict anything in xubuntu
<genii> The main difference is it will replace the login with sddm, or if 14.04 then lightdm-kde-greeter
#xubuntu 2016-07-14
<xubuntu93w> can you please tell me where i get directions to install xubuntu without a cd in windows? i cant find any installation instruction for xunubu 16
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pleia2> that has instructions for making an installation disk in windows too
<xubuntu93w> do i need to use a usb?
<pleia2> if you're not using a dvd, yes
<xubuntu93w> do i need to with lubuntu?
<pleia2> I don't understand the question
<pleia2> the only way to install is via usb or dvd/cd (unless you have a networked imaging server, like in a computer lab, but I doubt that)
<xubuntu93w> oh ok.  thank you.
<xubuntu93w> i have no clue what im doing obviously
<Torelti> is this a good place to ask beginner questions?
<knome> yes
<Torelti> My computer boots fast (to lightdm), but it takes a very long time after inputting password to show the desktop. After I login, I can hear my mobo POST beep and it appears to reastart completlety then show the desktop. how can i make it go directly to desktop
<xubuntu11i> yarak
<sine0> hi folks. I installed ubuntu and then have installed xubuntu desktop since, is this the right channel to ask questions ?
<sorinello_> :))
<sorinello_> yes, this is the channel
<sorinello_> basically tou converted your ubuntu instalation to xubuntu
<sine0> its ok, I have selected the ubuntu desktop upon login
<sine0> I was having some issues with xubuntu
<knome> sine0, for what it's worth, we can't help you resolve your issues unless you tell us what they are
<sine0> ok sorry I fixed it by changing desktops and sort of forgot about the issue
<sine0> 1. when i do a printscreen and save it to a buffer I cant paste it anywhere
<sine0> like i want to paste into gimp or so, and it wont work, something wrong with the paste buffer
<sine0> switched back to ubuntu regular desktop and its fine, i assume it would be a xubuntu desktop thing
<choki> can't believe xubuntu 16.04 has so many bugs on this t400
<choki> suspend bug
<choki> the whole ui is broken after it
<xangua> Install xscreensaver ?
<choki> i tried
<choki> still the same broken ui most of the time :/
<choki> i hope an update comes soon
<choki> it is not only the mouse cursor isnt visible
<GridCube> choki: best curse of action is to completelly disable lock screens, just let it turn of the monitor
<choki> GridCube: yes but i always forget to manually lock my screen then
<choki> i feel like xubuntu messed up the whole xfce experience
<GridCube> its a lightdm issue
<choki> :D
<choki> on my desktop pc it works like a charm!
<choki> GridCube: so i could just switch the display manager entirely?
<GridCube> you can always do that
<choki> hmm i ll try to remove it and just use the black login screen
<GridCube> you would not be running xubuntu anymore tho
<choki> xcD
<choki> it is still xubuntu ha!
<GridCube> P: its not if you change stock software
<choki> doesnt xfce has its own display manager?
<GridCube> no
<choki> O_o
<xubuntu96w> sometimes the cursor disappears. Why ?
<choki> xubuntu96w: yes :D
<xubuntu96w> what can I do to appear?
<choki> xubuntu96w: ctrl+alt+f6 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<user_00> does anyone know why I can't login as a regular user using Xubuntu 16.04 with virtualbox?
<user_00> I cant login from Xfce or from a virtual terminal, it just kicks me back to the shell
<GridCube> user_00: there is a problem with your .Xauthority or .ICEauthority files, just delete them from your home folder and relog
<user_00> How am I supposed to delete them if I can't login as a normal user or root?
<GridCube> you can do that by login in on a tty
<user_00> no I can't, it kicks me out
<user_00> root is disabled
<GridCube> no, use a tty
<GridCube> press right-ctrl and f1
<GridCube> on the tty put your credentials
<user_00> I did, it doesn't let me login, or it might, but all I see is the MTOD fly by and I am kicked back to the login prompt
<GridCube> then xfce nor xubuntu had anything to do with your problem
<GridCube> the tty login prompt¿?
<user_00> yes
<GridCube> that sounds absolutely unsual
<GridCube> you then have a problem that goes beyond all my knowledge
<user_00> I figured
<GridCube> and again, not at the level of xubutnu is unvolved
<sorrow> Not sure who was helping me before with the login loop issue, but it turned out that I had created a user named 'pulse', which obviously conflicts with pulse audio
<sorrow> is there an open defect for this issue?  shouldnt it check the existing /etc/passwd file ?
<Changizww> Hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04! when i start and login to my user (and other users) desktop doesn't come up and it only shows wallpaper (however i could login by ctrl+alt+f1 and used startx to post this), can anyone help?! i remember i had this problem before and it was fixed by entering a couple of commands, but i can't remember now... thanks in advance
<Changizww> anyone? :(
<flocculant> Changizww: sometimes a full root drive can cause that, login to tty1 and see what df -h says
<flocculant> you're looking for the / line and see what % full it is
<flocculant> if it's 95% or so - you'll need to clear some space, start with sudo apt-get clean to remove the .deb cache
<flocculant> if it's not full then you've a different issue
<Changiizww> wow, you were right.. it is 96% full
<Changiizww> really really grateful and really thanks for you kindness
<Changiizww> sorry, but how can i clean .deb cache?
<ax562> xubuntu software app is maintained by ubuntu correct?
<flocculant> ax562: yes
<ax562> thanks
<xubuntu98w> What's the best way to remove preinstalled apps? I'm replacing parole with VLC, pidgin with xchat, and transmission with Deluge.
<knome> there is no "best" way, but you can do it from the software center for example
<xubuntu98w> Do those apps have dependencies? Wouldn't I need to purge in that case?
<xubuntu98w> aptitude purge "package" for example
<knome> the purge action removes the configuration files, not dependencies
<knome> but in apt terms, if you want to remove the applications and their dependencies, first simple remove the package, then run the autoremove action
<xubuntu98w> What if I want to remove the config files as well?
<knome> then purge remove and purge autoremove
<xubuntu98w> So to clarify: sudo aptitude purge "package" then sudo aptitude purge autoremove?
<xubuntu98w> and could running autoremove on a regular basis potentially be harmful?
<knome> i think aptitude asks if you want to remove those packages. if you use apt-get, you have to run the autoremove command
<knome> no, there's no harm in it, though you don't really need to do that unless you removed any package.
<xubuntu98w> alright, I'll run "sudo apt-get purge" and "sudo apt-get autoremove" then
<xubuntu98w> Thanks
<knome> sudo apt-get purge packagename
<knome> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<knome> with apt-get
<xubuntu98w> would you mind explaining what the hyphens do?
<knome> you can only specify one action
<knome> autoremove is the action, so if you want to purge the config files, you basically tell that with a parameter
<xubuntu98w> "--purge"
<xubuntu98w> Oh, ok
<knome> purge without the dashes is an action that removes a single package with config
<knome> so, a shorthand for:
<knome> apt-get --purge remove packagename
<xubuntu98w> last question, is autoremove essentially a more thorough "autoclean" or do they preform separate funcions?
<knome> they do different functions.
<xubuntu98w> ok
<knome> autoclean cleans the package cache, autoremove removes unused pacakges
<xubuntu98w> So I should run autoclean after autoremove to clear the cache?
<xubuntu98w> I mean it's not neccessary, but helpful
<knome> i can save some space
<knome> *it
<knome> not very much usually though.
<xubuntu98w> unrelated, is thunar the only well-established file manager designed for use with xfce? It's kind of bothering me, as it crashes frequently when I rename files (something I do a lot)
<knome> thunar is the *only* file manager designed (whatever that means...) to be used with xfce
<knome> any file manager should work with no problems though.
<xubuntu98w> by designed, I mean meant for the XFCE desktop environment. Wouldn't something like nautilus require additional dependencies?
<knome> sure.
<knome> but essentially file managers aren't tied in to desktop environments or OSes like explorer is to windows
<knome> each of them comes with additional dependencies anyway
<knome> additional meaning, it's not just the thunar package you need to install on top of xfce
<xubuntu98w> Would nautalis fit seamlessly within the XFCE environment though? or would it look out of place in terms of appearance
<knome> i don't know if nautilus has been ported to gtk3 - that's one of the things that can currently make apps look different (we're in the middle of a gtk2->gtk3 migration)
<grauhat> Hello, I'm sure I'm just blind but I don't seem to find the download for the 14.04 release in the Xubuntu page
<xubuntu98w> Okay, thanks for all the help
<knome> other than that, it can look out of place because it can be a bit more cluttered than the "xfce apps"
<knome> but there shouldn't be any technical difficulties
<xubuntu98w> ok
<knome> grauhat, 16.04 is recommended over 14.04 generally, so 14.04 isn't advertised
<knome> grauhat, you can figure out the links to the right places by replacing "16.04" with "14.04" in the URL in question though, if you really need 14.04
#xubuntu 2016-07-15
<knome> (or use google or another search engine, the download pages aren't really hidden)
<grauhat> Ok, thx
<knome> np
<grauhat> :)
<xubuntu98w> looks like sudo apt-get --purge autoremove removed some old kernels
<knome> likely so
<xubuntu98w> can I purge the autoclean command as well
<knome> no, there is no purge parameter for that; gone is gone
<xubuntu98w> ok
<pencilandpaper> One thing about 14.04 is that you know that its stable right now. 16.04 is still updating on the regular so, it hasn't really "settled" down yet.
<pencilandpaper> It depends on what you prefer using I guess. :)
<pencilandpaper> I don't mind 14.04. Its a decent release..I like it.
<pencilandpaper> How it dropped with debian 8 jessie is awesome.
<knome> pencilandpaper, it's released and signed off, and it's much more likely that bugs on it will be fixed.
<pencilandpaper> I understand knome .
<pencilandpaper> But just like some hang out on precise, I was just mentioning that for those that prefer to use 14.04 its there to use.
<xubuntu98w> what's Transmission's package name? Says not installed (but it is)
<pencilandpaper> Its called transmission-gtk xubuntu98w .
<xubuntu98w> ok thanks
<pencilandpaper> Yw.
<xubuntu98w> Why do applications remain listed in the installed section of gnome software after removal via the terminal?
<xubuntu98w> also, just realized that I removed pidgin without first deleting my account (i didn't auth to services though). does this mean the account was removed or do I need to contact pidgin to remove it?
<knome> what account exactly?
<ax562> xubuntu98w I found installing synaptic helped with the headache software was giving me.
<xubuntu98w> an IRC account
<ax562> really buggy imho
<xubuntu98w> I used Pidgin to connect to one IRC server
<knome> xubuntu98w, there's no account created
<xubuntu98w> in order to do that, I needed to create an account
<knome> it's just user configuration
<xubuntu98w> Ok
<xubuntu98w> Wasn't sure if I actually registered information to be saved in their system
<knome> there is no pidgin "system" that tracks any data, it's all on your computer.
<xubuntu98w> is that the case with xchat too?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu98w> nice
<xubuntu98w> yeah I don't normally use IRC, but it's become an essential tool for me more recently to connect with a certain online community
<xubuntu98w> anyone else have "ImageMagick" installed on their system?
<xubuntu98w> I never installed this myself, so I'm thinking it must have been bundled with the 3rd party apps that you can choose to include during the OS install
<knome> everybody has it; it's a bug/issue that it is showing on the menu.
<xubuntu98w> According to the gnome software user reviews, others are having difficulty uninstalling it
<xubuntu98w> is it a bug with 16.04?
<knome> yes.
<xubuntu98w> i see
<xubuntu56w> how to set up a static ip in 16.04?
<xubuntu42i> ahhh
<xubuntu42i> silence
<cmcmanis> xubuntu56w you just set it in /etc/net/interfaces
<archmonkey> hi, how do I auto-mount an internal hdd that usually starts unmounted on boot?
<ollehar> hi!
<ollehar> slight problem with apt-get/dpkg
<ollehar> wanted to install wine, had to abort it, now it's stuck on downloading flashplugin-installer
<ollehar> can I abort that somehow? everytime I do `dpkg --configure -a` it starts over downloading it.
<evgeny-tr> Hi there! Does anyone has a problem with the Application Manager that won't start up on Xubuntu 16.04
<GeekDudeXu> I'm having a rather odd issue with my desktop icons. The text of the icon is left-aligned, and the shadow is center-aligned
<GeekDudeXu> It looks really bizarre, any idea how I might fix it?
<GeekDudeXu> This is with the latest 16.04 LTS
<GeekDudeXu> Just installed this morning
<asianMike> hello, got a general question about choosing 32 vs. 64. i have an old machine (Thinkpad T60p) and its ram is limited to 3gb (intel 945gm chipset). the processor is t7200, 64bit capable.
<Unit193> asianMike: I'd go with 64bit then.
<asianMike> since it is an old machine, would it be better to install the 32bit version?
<knome> no
<asianMike> okay sounds good
<knome> (the 32-bit version is for 32-bit machines, not for old machines...)
<asianMike> i only ask because in windows 7, it runs horribly in my machine if i use 64 bit varient over the 32 bit
<asianMike> knome: thanks for that clarification. that makes the decision easy.
<knome> :)
<Unit193> https://bryanquigley.com/memory-usage/ubuntu-16-04-livecd-memory-usage-compared that might be handy.
<asianMike> Unit193: thanks very much. great info
<Unit193> asianMike: Hope it helps some.  Then you only have diskspace in regards to using multiarch stuff.  But as a general rule, Ubuntu is trying to move people off of 32bit so that's mainly why it'd be a good idea to use 64 (as well as some applications like chrome only ship for 64 nowdays.)
<ax562> asianMike you might have to enable each core manually on win7 to get better performance on the 64 bit OS
<asianMike> ax562: yeah, the original laptop shipped with windows xp 32bit (and then last of its kind was shipped with vista business 64bit). i'm hoping xubunutu will be a better home for it
<ax562> for the most part it will be but you should throw windows 8.1 on it as well.  8.1 is really efficient and you can have the best of both worlds.
<ax562> if you do though install 8.1 first the xubuntu
<asianMike> Unit193: that's good to know and it's something i didn't consider. on my other partition, i have windows xp installed and chrome has stopped supporting it altogether. good idea to just do 64bit
<asianMike> ax562: you read my mind because my next question was going to be about dual booting. so install windows OS first and then xubuntu
<ax562> yeah in that order so you can dual boot
<asianMike> thanks!
<ax562> np
<Unit193> asianMike: Does your computer support UEFI/Secure boot?
<asianMike> Unit193: let me check that
<asianMike> Unit193: i don't think so. don't see any options in bios for secure boot menu
<asianMike> Unit193: i also checked the latest BIOS readme file from lenovo's website and it has no mention of UEFI/secure book. so im guessing not...
<mladen-online> Dear all, I have installed on xubuntu a windows executable using wine. The program doesn't work and I'd like to uninstall
<mladen-online> any idea how it works ?
<knome> if the app has a built-in uninstall script, use that
<knome> (as you would in windows)
<mladen-online> that worked. Sorry for my lack of imagination. I'm a newbie on xubuntu
<knome> actually i think your imagination was flying way too high. :)
<mladen-online> How do I get the COM port number of a UDB device from terminal ?
<Rayne> lsusb
<mladen-online> thx
<xubuntu872> hi, my name is Anne, i'm trying to install xubuntu but i got an error saying filesystem ext4 creation failed on partition n°1SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda). Does it mean my HDD is dead ?
<knome> xubuntu872, i guess that's at least one of the possibilities...
<asianMike> xubuntu872: look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/356522/filesystem-creation-fails-when-trying-to-install-ubuntu-over-windows
<xubuntu872> ok, thanks knome and AsianMike !
<w1nky> hi guys
<w1nky> can anybody help with xubuntu 16.04 lts and gimp 2.8.16 ?
<knome> w1nky, maybe, if you tell us what your problem is..
<w1nky> i'm looking for the "file > create > from webpage"-feature, but can't find any information
<w1nky> i was using it a lot with xubuntu 14.04 lts but in 16.04 lts it's gone
<w1nky> the gimp-version is in both cases 2.8.16
<knome> have you enabled a PPA to get that gimp version in 14.04 then?
<w1nky> that's a good question, brb
<knome> because http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gimp says the default version in 14.04 is 2.8.10
<w1nky> ah damn it
<w1nky> thank you very much ^^
<knome> np
<xubuntu98i> join
<xubuntu98i> ?
#xubuntu 2016-07-16
<xubuntu74w> Hi everyone
<xubuntu74w> I m trying to make my multi display settings permanent using Xrandr
<xubuntu74w> Any help would be appreciated
<walrider> any one here ??
<walrider> wc
<Simon> Ok, I find that problem with bad text alignment on desktop is caused by bug in gtk2-engines-murrine
<Simon> and Numix Theme
<systemx_> Hello.. I recently installed Xubuntu 16.04. During the installation process, I manually setup the partition scheme, and selected the root partition to be "Physical Encrypted Device".. Everything is working perfectly, however, I have noticed in File Manager an entry under the "Devices" category labelled "Disk", however, it is "dimmed", or unhighlighted (not as dark as the other devices).. Is this normal? Here is a copy of my fstab configuration:
<systemx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19607598/
<cfhowlett> systemx_, I believe you are looking at the "hidden" encrypted partition
<systemx_> Thanks for all the help in advance
<systemx_> This 'df -ha | grep sdb2' might provide extra useful information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19608151/
<systemx_> Due to the same exact size.. this leads me to believe you are correct.. I'm just worried and wanted to verify
<cfhowlett> please ask in the main #ubuntu channel.  more eyes to see. I'm no encrpytion expert, sadly
<rsevero> Hi. I recently upgraded my home network t0 16.04. I use nfs mounts and one of the mounts uses cross mounting, i.e., I have one share on my nfs server but on the server, under this share, on several subdirectories, I have several other filesystems mounted. I want all these filesystems accessible on my nfs clients. This worked just fine up to version 15.10. Now my 16.04 clients return a
<rsevero> Impossible to access /multimidia/musicas: Operation not permited
<rsevero> error when I try to acess one of these extra filesystems through the nfs share.
<rsevero> I've tested on last client that is still running version 15.10 and the mount is working as expected on it so I believe the problem isn't on the server which has already been upgraded do 16.04.
<rsevero> Here is my share line on the server's /etc/exportfs file:
<rsevero> And here is my fstab entry on one of my clients:
<rsevero> 192.168.13.254:/multimidia /multimidia nfs wsize=8192,rsize=8192 0 0
<rsevero> Any ideas on how to make this work again as expected on 16.04 clients?
<walrider> help need
<walrider> hlw
<walrider> i need help please
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<walrider> how i install parrot security os's tools on xubuntu 14.04 ?? i used kali tools name katoolin now i want to use parrot security os tools on xubuntu
<walrider> parrot security os link: parrotsec.org
<flocculant> walrider: I've no idea - wouldn't have a clue about some other random os - maybe ask them
<walrider> ok sorry for offtopic
<walrider> brb
<xubuntu85w> Greetings, I am new to xubuntu.  I love it thus far.  However, I am experiencing a drop of my wifi connection on an HP 15 Notebook PC.
<xubuntu85w> john@john-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179] (rev 01) 	DeviceName: Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [103c:197d] 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8188ee 	Kernel modules: rtl8188ee john@john-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ uname -r 4.4.0-31-generi
<xubuntu85w> Does anyone have an suggestions as to how I can best resolve this issue?  Thanks in advance.
<xubuntu61w> Hi! I have a problem installing xubuntu 16.04 - grub fails to install during.
<xubuntu61w> could anyone please help me with that?
<xubuntu61w> I use ssd + hdd. root is mounter to ssd (dev/sda1), /home is mounted to dev/sda2. I thought maybe installler having problems with no free space for grub install on dev/sda, so I also left 1Gb of unmarked space on dev/sda (just to make sure it will be enough)
<xubuntu61w> var is mounted to hdd, also I use my hdd as a media storage, its part is mounted to /home/hdd
<xubuntu61w> anyone?
<xubuntu61w> pizdec pomoshniki konesho... ohuet' prosto, mda
<mrkramps> xubuntu61w, EFI bios?
<xubuntu61w> yes
<mrkramps> you need an EFI partition
<mrkramps> otherwise grubs efi bootmgr cannot be installed
<xubuntu61w> I'm a bit confused about what it should look like. Some sources say it should be in FAT32 and mounted to /boot/efi. But it's only possible to mount /boot/efi to ext4
<xubuntu61w> how this should be configured?
<mrkramps> xubuntu61w, sda1, /boo/efi, fat32, bootflag, label ef00
<xubuntu61w> also if I select FAT32 instead of ext4 in gparted during partition, it offers me only two options for mounting - /dos and /windows or smth
<mrkramps> gaprted or partitioner of installer?
<xubuntu61w> partitioner of installer. thought it was gparted.
<mrkramps> xubuntu61w, haven't done this for a while, can you type in the mount point manually?
<xubuntu61w> I'll tell you in a minute
<xubuntu61w>  /boot/efi is mounted to /dev/sda1, /home is mounted to /dev/sda2 and / is mount to /dev/sda3. is it okay that /home is before / ?
<mrkramps> i do not think linux will care much about the order, but it does not feel right ;)
<xubuntu61w> is there any way to swap them to make it look good? without unallocating the space, cuz I want to re-use the /home folder from my previous ubuntu install?
<mrkramps> nope, should work as it is
<xubuntu61w> started the installation, hope this time it will work... crossing fingers
<xubuntu61w> ...aaand it worked. thanks a lot for your help, have a nice day!
<xubunewbie> mrkramps, though the installation didn't failed this time, the system failed to load. on boot I got an error saying 'unknown file system' and frub-rescue launched
<mrkramps> xubunewbie, maybe this might help https://mintguide.org/system/186-repair-grub-error-unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue-in-linux-mint-pinguyos.html
<ondondil> Is it somehow possible to align desktop icons names to the center in Xubuntu 16.04? Because after some update they look like this now http://i.cubeupload.com/8tmbMJ.png
<flocculant> ondondil: bug 1598316 I'd guess - you should be able to still grab the old package and downgrade ithttp://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+gtk2-engines-murrine&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<ubottu> bug 1598316 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<ondondil> flocculant: Thanks, I'll try that
<flocculant> welcome
<ondondil> flocculant: Downgrading gtk2-engines-murrine fixed it for me. Thanks again.
<xubuntu61w> Can someone explain why my IP address is listed differently in my broswer when I search "what's my IP" compared to the connection information window in the panel?
<knome> does the connection information tell the IP is something like 192.168.x.x ?
<xubuntu61w> yes
<xubuntu61w> why is that
<knome> that's your local IP address
<xubuntu61w> Oh
<xubuntu61w> Well, I'm actually trying to set-up a static IP
<xubuntu61w> I followed a youtube tutorial that used the GUI, though I saw no change
<knome> are you connecting through a router?
<xubuntu61w> Yesz
<xubuntu61w> *yes
<knome> then most likely you should do the static IP setup on your router
<mrkramps> actually the router's dhcp server accepts when clients connect with a static IP configuration
<mrkramps> but this IP has to be in the IP range the router uses
<xubuntu61w> I know very little about configuring wireless connections, which has made creating a static IP difficult.
<knome> xubuntu61w, are you trying to set up a static *local* IP or a static IP for your internet connection as a whole?
<xubuntu61w> Given the information provided on my router, can I do it myself using the GUI?
<xubuntu61w> Static IP for internet
<knome> then i would personally do that setup from the router, even if there might be other ways to achieve that...
<knome> and no, you can't setup your router from network manager, you need to access the router's own interface
<xubuntu61w> Hmm, how to access the interface
<xubuntu61w> Using my ISP settings?
<knome> well, that depends on your router...
<knome> check your router manual for connecting to that
<xubuntu61w> Ok.
<xubuntu61w> If I were setting up a local static IP, would that require access to the router interface as well?
<knome> basically all of them offer a UI you can access from your browser
<mrkramps> login informations for your router might also be found on a label attached to the router's case
<xubuntu61w> I can access the router interface, but I don't know what to do exactly once logged in
<knome> xubuntu61w, setting a static local IP is different from setting a static IP for your internet connection
<knome> which one you need depends on what you are trying to achieve
<knome> ...so what is it you are actually trying to do?
<xubuntu61w> Static internal Ip
<xubuntu61w> sorry
<xubuntu61w> (was checking to see exactly what I need)
<knome> ok, then you don't need to change the router setup
<xubuntu61w> ok, great
<xubuntu61w> If you're interested, this is the tutorial I followed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9fJWDoX4nE
<knome> and what with that didn't work?
<xubuntu61w> Essentially he changes the IPv4 settings
<xubuntu61w> Well, I'm not entirely sure if he's changing the internal IP in the video (it doesn't specify)
<mrkramps> but this tutorial only explains how to setup a static local IP
<knome> that's exactly what the video is explaining
<knome> mrkramps, xubuntu61w just said he wants to set up a static local IP after all
<xubuntu61w> Yes
<mrkramps> oh, sry … missed this part
<knome> xubuntu61w, so again... is there something that doesn't work for you in the video?
<xubuntu61w> How can I verify whether or not the change has been made looking at my IPv4 settings?
<knome> the settings show the static IP address you set when it works?
<xubuntu61w> Can I simply pick my own?
<xubuntu61w> When adding a new IP under "addresses" in IPv4 settings
<knome> as long as it's in the same subnet as your router, yes
<knome> eg. only change the last number
<knome> it *needs* to begin with 192.168.
<knome> the next number is most likely 0
<knome> then you can pick one you like as the last one, except that it can't be the same as the router's ip exactly.
<knome> example: your router is 192.168.0.1 --> you can use 192.168.0.88 for your ip
<xubuntu28w> In my router interface, the ip for my current device has changed, but not for other devices (they are still unique)
<xubuntu28w> Sorry lost connection when messing around with settings
<knome> xubuntu28w, if you want static IPs for other devices, you need to adjust their settings
<xubuntu28w> ok
<knome> (they too need to be unique)
<xubuntu33w> is firewall enabled by default in xubuntu?
<knome> nope.
<knome> but you don't need a firewall in the regular scenario
<xubuntu33w> ok, that's what I thought
<xubuntu78w> .purple hidden file in home? looks like it's related to pidgin (which I uninstalled). Can I delete it?
<knome> sure.
<xubuntu78w> why is there a gnupg folder?
<knome> xubuntu78w, don't worry about the hidden directories too much.
<xubuntu78w> ok, just messing around (with caution) to better understand the linux file system
<knome> basically all the hidden directories in your home are per-user configuration files (or sth similar)
<xubuntu78w> Sorry I've been super annoying with questions this evening. I appreciate the dedicated support provided by admins and other users on this channel -- makes switching to xubuntu from windows very enjoyable
<knome> no problem really
<xubuntu78w> sudo apt-get install xchat returns an error "has no installation canidate"
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, hexchat
<xubuntu78w> got it
<mrkramps> the xchat package was remove from repositories with 16.04 … finally
<xubuntu78w> why finally?
<mrkramps> there had been some security issues
<xubuntu78w> so is hexchat just a new repository with patches to the security issues?
<mrkramps> nope, hexchat is a fork of xchat
<xubuntu78w> is it secure?
<xubuntu78w> compared to say pidgin
<mrkramps> and there had been no really severe security issues, but development stopped somewhen around 2010
<xubuntu78w> Oh i thought it was still under development
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, hexchat is actively developed
<xubuntu78w> it looks very similar
<mrkramps> as said, it is a fork
<mrkramps> basically hexchat is xchat from 2010 plus development until now
<xubuntu78w> cool
<knome> xubuntu78w, you might want to read http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/user/C/guide-keeping-safe.html (also available locally from the menu under "help")
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, and btw. hexchat is storing password just as pidgin in plain text!
<mrkramps> and i guess this is the only security issue both applications share
<xubuntu78w> thanks, will check it out
<xubuntu78w> I don't use a password with the application fortunately
<knome> azeam_afk, please don't use awaynicks; /away is designed for that purpose
#xubuntu 2016-07-17
<xubuntu70w> Is it any difference between the updates in softwareupdater and the updates in the software ?
<knome> no
<xubuntu70w> Afte i run the softwareupdater and then open the software, it is still show 1 update even after reaload.
<knome> which updates?
<xubuntu70w> I am not sure. Think it was for stabilyty or something like that. I just installed it.
<knome> maybe the updater doesn't do the dist-upgrade updates, eg. kernel updates and such then
<xubuntu70w> Sometimes the software shows more updates, i dont know why.
<knome> i don't use either myself...
<forest> Can anyone explain why several applications (e.g. chromium, firefox, clementine) no longer respect my font settings, both in their main window areas and in menu bars, after upgrading from xubuntu 15.10 to 16.04?  Or better yet, how to fix it?
<mrkramps> forest, applications restarted?
<forest> mrkramps: Yes, applications restarted. Whole system restarted. Only a few apps are misbehaving, though they looked fine before the upgrade.
<xubuntu22w> been checking for a while now -- anybody know of an ETA for the LTS upgrade to 16.04.  That is, I'm running a whole bunch of xubuntu 14.04 machines, and I'd really like to upgrade them to xubuntu 16.04.  I have a ton of other changes I'm holding off that can't wait much longer.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, later this month.  21st IIRC
<xubuntu22w> also where to find the MD5 sum for the ISOs?
<xubuntu22w> Thanks for the reply!
<cfhowlett> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<xubuntu22w> cfhowlett, Thanks again!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<adielang> hello
<webus> hi to all!
<webus> after latest upgrades my wifi stop working. after upgrades to this kernel 3.16.0-77-generic
<webus> how can i fix it ?
<cfhowlett> webus, reboot, at grub go to your advanced options and choose an older kernel
<webus> cfhowlett, i'm trying to install broadcom-sta-dkms. but this module builds with errors. some people on linux channel sad  my my kernel is too old.
<cfhowlett> webus, broadcom?  bcm 43** edition?
<cfhowlett> also  what version of xubuntu
<webus> this one
<webus>  broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141 for kernel 3.16.0-77-generic (x86_64)
<webus> i'm now on xubutu 14.04
<cfhowlett> no what wifi chipset do you have
<webus> cfhowlett, 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<cfhowlett> ah.  do you have an ubuntu USB or DVD install disk around?
<webus> cfhowlett, no way. just installed this linux 2 years ago i think. but i can create dvd. and what next ?
<cfhowlett> webus, if you have the install dvd, the broadcom packages are present.  sudo dpkg -i a couple of .debs and wifi jumps right up.  I do it often
<webus> cfhowlett, wait. which packages should i install ? all from dvd ?
<cfhowlett> this is the link.  not all packages will be present as they have been rolled into subsequent kernels.
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<webus> or only packages with broadcom word in name ?
<webus> cfhowlett, thanks! i'm trying it right now
<cfhowlett> webus standing by
<webus> cfhowlett, ok. im created DVD with xubuntu. what next ? i cant find any broadcom debs on this dvd
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu version do you have??
<cfhowlett> on the .iso
<webus> xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<cfhowlett> look in /cdrom/pool/restricted/b/
<cfhowlett> bcmwl-kernel-source* should  be present
<cfhowlett> webus, gotta go.  see the previous link.  in 16.40 xubuntu, the /main/d/dkms /main/f/fakeroot and /restricted/b/bcmwl packages are available in pool.  sudo dpkg -i those .debs and you should be good
<webus> cfhowlett, thanks. already did it. but it not helped me
<cfhowlett> error messages?
<webus> no error messsages
<webus> just i dont see wlan connections
<cfhowlett> bring this question to the main #ubuntu channel.  should be solvable
<webus> ok
<webus> thanks
<webus> cfhowlett, thanks! the main problem is Secure Boot in BIOS. first i disabled proprietary drivers. next disable secure boot. install all packages and all works!!!
<webus> thank you again!
<xubuntu74w> Hello, a HP keyboard isn't recognised by xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu74w> What should I do?
<xubuntu31w> help i have problem with chromium
<xubuntu31w> ok thanks
<Wayward_Vagabond> Impatient and not giving any specifics about the problem?
<knome> but not too thoughtless to judge others
#xubuntu 2017-07-10
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Xfce Power Manager / System / System power saving - why settings are grayed out?
<geniek> How to make the Xubuntu status bar at the bottom?
<diogenes_> geniek, right click on the panel > panel > preferecies
<diogenes_> and just drag and place it wherever you want
<geniek> It working, Thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome, don't forget to click on "lock panel" afterwards
<geniek> Okay
<geniek> diogenes_, type on chat /join #GeniekServer please
<diogenes_> geniek, would I get some kind of wannacry?
<geniek> lol
<geniek> i started firefox while installing
<geniek> I selected install Xubuntu
<geniek> Bye
<geniek> i have mega big lag
<geniek> 3
<geniek> 2
<geniek> 1
<geniek>  
<geniek> Bye
<xurious_phone> What's a default program to run executables with in ubuntu (after I installed xubuntu-core) via GUI?
<xurious_phone> (or suggested.) [I'm missing something, as the error isn't making sense. I'm not sure why I need a program to run a binary.]
<nailyk> hi. Cross asking with #ubuntu : the i211 network adapter is unusable because it is constaly flapping: (partial) syslog http://paste.debian.net/975751/
<nailyk> any advices?
<nailyk> (This is not a cable problem, same adapter works fine with the debian 8 dualboot)
<diogenes_> nailyk, maybe you should check for available drivers or install microcode
<vimart> Hi all
#xubuntu 2017-07-11
<Penguin_Linux> hello, how is Ubuntu/Xubuntu as compared to Linux Mint?
<TheWild> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<TheWild> yesterday I left unsaved file in mousepad when shutdown the system, yet it did not warn me about the fact. What the...?
<diogenes_> when you shutdown the system it won't ask you, only when you close the unsaved doc
<TheWild> Windows always waited until applications close on they own.
<diogenes_> TheWild, linux is for more professionals
<Andrio> Does Mousepad remember the unsaved changes like Sublime Text does?
<TheWild> nope
<Andrio> :/
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> in xubuntu, is there at least one GUI program that handles SIGTERM properly?
<geniek> my system is destroyed :( I Try to reboot...
<geniek> reboot is not working!?
<geniek> Bye. I Try to Ctrl + Alt + F2
<geniek> lol
<geniek> type /join #GeniekServer in chat please
<diogenes_> co tam?
<geniek> fajnie
<geniek> polacz sie z #GeniekServer prosze
<diogenes_> ja?
<geniek> tak
<diogenes_> ok
<geniek> diogenes_, Join #GeniekServer
<geniek> diogenes_, type /join #GeniekServer please
<RodneyH> I'm trying to figure out which version of wine that I need on Xubuntu to run World of Warcraft?
<brandonxfox> hello, I would like some assistance installing a tar.xz file
<xangua> Install what software?
<brandonxfox> telegram
<Unit193> !info telegram-desktop
<ubottu> telegram-desktop (source: telegram-desktop): official telegram messaging app. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.29-1 (zesty), package size 15374 kB, installed size 25395 kB
<xangua> There's also telegram web version
<brandonxfox> i see
<brandonxfox> I just really need assistance getting used to installing these types of files.
<Unit193> brandonxfox: Telegram generally just has the software pre-compiled in a tarball, so there'd be nothing to install.  However, as I mentioned it is in the software repos.
#xubuntu 2017-07-12
<vimart> Good morning everyone
<diogenes_> morning
<Andrio> o/
<paracusia> hello friends, I'm using my smartphone as speaker via bluetooth but calls are not handled via this connection, is it possible? and if yes, how?
<slee> hi, laptop won't keep wifi connection, i have to keep clicking the wifi in network icon to restore it, laptop isn't suspending/hybernating
<slee> lenova laptop/xubuntu 16.04
<slee> ...fresh install
<diogenes_> slee, lenovo is the worst ever choice for laptops but look in the driver manager maybe you have a driver there for your wireless
<slee> no drivers listed in 'additional drivers'
<slee> current driver is iwlwifi
<diogenes_> slee, have you fully updated the system after the installation?
<diogenes_> including the kernel?
<slee> yes
<diogenes_> try to find and install the microcode
<xubuntu55d> hello
<xubuntu55d> I need help.
<xubuntu55d> My system does not allow me to change images on the wallpaper.
<diogenes_> xubuntu55d, how comes?
<xubuntu55d> I recently installed Xubuntu.
<xubuntu55d> It does not allow the exchange of wallpaper.
<xubuntu55d> How do I resolve this?
<diogenes_> what  have you tried?
<xubuntu55d> I downloaded an image from the internet
<xubuntu55d> Then with the right button I tried to set it as wallpaper.
<diogenes_> and?
<xubuntu55d> também tentei alterar por as configurações de tela do XFCE
<geniek> diogenes_: join #GeniekServer
<xubuntu55d> I also tried changing it by the XFCE screen settings
<diogenes_> xubuntu55d, was you image seen by xfce screen settings?
<xubuntu55d> It had no results.
<diogenes_> what is the extension of the picture?
<xubuntu55d> It continued with the same wallpaper as when it started.
<xubuntu55d> .jpg
<xubuntu55d> When I enter the settings of xfce to change the wallpaper does not allow me to select the image that I downloaded.
<xubuntu55d> The image format is .jpg
<diogenes_> xubuntu55d, run: sudo apt install dconf-editor
<xubuntu55d> ok
<xubuntu55d> Installed
<xubuntu55d> what is the next step?
<diogenes_> open it
<xubuntu55d> ok
<diogenes_> go to org > gnome > desktop > bckground
<xubuntu55d> it's open.
<diogenes_> did you found the path I gave you?
<xubuntu55d> Yes Yes
<diogenes_> try to change it manually
<xubuntu55d> The image I want is already selected. But it does not appear.
<Neon^Lightning> i have found out thunar really doesn't like loading a folder with a million plus files in it....
<Xubuntu_newbie> hi there, im pretty new (and english isnt my first language), I cant connect to intener, idk why ;_;
#xubuntu 2017-07-13
<guest253> hi
<guest253> how do u like xubuntu?
<guest253> hi
<guest253> hola Zeioth
<knome> guest253, you're asking the xubuntu channel if we like xubuntu? guess what the answer is?
<knome> i guess he guessed "no" :P
<zeeblefritz> anyone there that can help with "no new releases found" when attempting to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<knome> zeeblefritz, just to confirm, what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<zeeblefritz> ubuntu 14.04.5 lts
<zeeblefritz> do you need exact? or is that good
<knome> that's fine
<zeeblefritz> also says no LSB modules available
<knome> i guess you have also updated all packages to their latest versions?
<zeeblefritz> over and over again
<knome> also, what about in settings manager -> software & updates -> tab updates, what's the setting for notifying of new versions?
<zeeblefritz> any new version
<knome> mhm, try setting that to long-term support, then try upgrading again
<zeeblefritz> same
<knome> interesting
<knome> what does "sudo do-release-upgrade" say?
<zeeblefritz> okay so without the -d or -c it seems to be downloading a new update
<zeeblefritz> a week ago though it appeared to be working then gave me an error I can't recall
<zeeblefritz> maybe it will work now
<knome> if it doesn't, take note what kind of errors or warnings you get
<knome> (and you already know this, but always take backups before upgrading)
<zeeblefritz> yeah this machine is a backup hence why it was so far behind.
<zeeblefritz> would the lack of incremental updates cause something like this?
<knome> in some cases not being up-to-date with updates *when you upgrade* can make a difference, but if you updated packages before upgrading, there shouldn't be any issues
<zeeblefritz> okay just wondering. the machine was in storage and I tried to use it as a dvd player on my tv but decided not to output audio from hdmi.
<zeeblefritz> there appeared to be an issue with hdmi audio with 14.04 so i tried to upgrade then was met with this
<knome> right
<knome> sounds weird, but hey, that's hardware...
<zeeblefritz> i just hope I can get hdmi audio without reverting back to windows
<knome> if it is of any condolence, i'm doing hdmi audio constantly with xubuntu
<knome> so there's no ultimate blocker that completely stops you from doing it
<zeeblefritz> I feel like I have done it with this computer before but maybe not
<zeeblefritz> if I change internet connections mid download for faster speed will it cause any problems you know of?
<zeeblefritz> appears not
<zeeblefritz> :)
<knome> :)
<luissss> Hello, good day everyone i like to ask for help
<knome> luissss, no need to ask - just ask
<luissss> am running Xubuntu 16.10 on my pc, and i want to install antix alongside my Xubuntu for experimentation, so i am runing xubuntu 16.04 on a usb live iso, I run gparted to make a partition and i got this message> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes. Why is happening_ Can some one help me pliease_
<luissss> am running Xubuntu 16.10 on my pc, and i want to install antix alongside my Xubuntu for experimentation, so i am runing xubuntu 16.04 on a usb live iso, I run gparted to make a partition and i got this message: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes. Why is happening_ Can some one help me pliease?
<luissss> someone help please
<diogenes_> luissss, call 911
<knome> luissss, did you try searching for answers online?
<luissss> yes
<luissss> and the answers i found are about formating my hd and i do not want to erase my Xubuntu on my pc am trying to make some free space to install the other os
<diogenes_> luissss, what question?
<luissss> am running Xubuntu 16.10 on my pc, and i want to install antix alongside my Xubuntu for experimentation, so i am runing xubuntu 16.04 on a usb live iso, I run gparted to make a partition and i got this message> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes. Why is happening_ Can some one help me pliease
<diogenes_> luissss, I've never had issues with partitioning so, can't help there, sorry
<luissss> txs
<luissss> that is why am asking for help But seems like no one knows
<knome> luissss, also, no need to repeat; the majority of people have already seen the question
<knome> and yes, it's possible nobody knows - or that the solution is to reformat
<diogenes_> but I did have some success running antix on a 14 yo laptop with a little bit more than 100 MB memory
<luissss> toke let me refresh
<luissss> ok*
<diogenes_> luissss, why don't you want to format?
<luissss> i want to partition my hd so i can have some room to install antix, but when trying to do so, i can resize my hd then i proceed to partition and it only allows me to create ext4 as a primary partion and swap also as a primary partition the options extended en logical are gray so i can't pick any of those only primary partitions
<luissss> And the reason for me not wanting to format my hd is because i have Xubuntu 16.10 as my os, antix is for experimentation only
<luissss> any way i just do not know why am i having problems to partiotioning the logical and extended options shouldn't be gray
<diogenes_> you can try to convert it to GPT if you find a way to convert without data loss, then try to make partitions again
<luissss> ok
<diogenes_> because it's MBR I assume
<luissss> have a nice day
<diogenes_> thx u2
<CrazyTux> hello, can I install SAP ERP on Xubuntu 16.04.2?
<knome> tbh i'd ask SAP
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> just wanted to know whether it can be installed on Xubuntu.
<CrazyTux> or any Ubuntu based distro or Mint.
<knome> i have no idea whether they support linux to start with
<knome> if yes, then the answer is most likely yes...
<CrazyTux> the officially supported linux distros are Redhat, SUSE.
<CrazyTux> and Oracle linux
<knome> then you might be able to run it on xubuntu, but of course without official support
<CrazyTux> but, I want to install SAP ERP for educational purposes.
<CrazyTux> even without official support is ok.
<knome> for educational purposes i suggest looking for ideas how to do that yourself :P
<CrazyTux> ok
<knome> i'm pretty sure they don't offer source packages, so either you will have an executable that either works or doesn't work directly on xubuntu
<knome> or a package that works with some other pakcage management system
<knome> in which case you can try to convert it to apt
<CrazyTux> since Redhat and Suse are officially supported, could SAP be installed on OpenSuse or Centos?
<knome> you should likely ask that question on an opensuse or centos support outlet... but probably
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> in what way is Xubuntu  more suitable than Debian?
<knome> uhm, suitable for what?
<CrazyTux> for newbies
<CrazyTux> for general home and office use.
<CrazyTux> how is xubuntu as compared to debian 9 xfce?
<knome> they are different. :P
<knome> the most notable difference is likely configuration and looks
<CrazyTux> is debian faster than xubuntu?
<knome> i have no benchmarks.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> but, is debian newbie friendly?
<CrazyTux> Debian 9?
<knome> this is the xubuntu channel, not debian...
<CrazyTux> ok
#xubuntu 2017-07-14
<es1_> hi
<es1_> what kernel version comes with xubuntu?
<es1_> 16.04
<rajivmars> i have just installed xubuntu 16.04.2. why the brightness is automatically increases when i first plug/unplug the laptop to the power source?
<rajivmars> this is happening when i plug/unplug the laptop to a power source first time after turn on or restart. and after adjusting the brightness to my comfort level it is not changing for the entire session. But again if i restart or turn off and then turn on the laptop and plug/unlugg it for the first time after this the brightness increases again. why is this happening? somebody pls help me solving this issue?
<rajivmars> this is happening when i plug/unplug the laptop to a power source first time after turn on or restart. and after adjusting the brightness to my comfort level it is not changing for the entire session. But again if i restart or turn off and then turn on the laptop and plug/unlugg it for the first time after this the brightness increases again. why is this happening? somebody pls help me solving this issue?
<rajivmars> i have just installed xubuntu 16.04.2. why the brightness is automatically increases when i first plug/unplug the laptop to the power source?
<rajivmars>  this is happening when i plug/unplug the laptop to a power source first time after turn on or restart. and after adjusting the brightness to my comfort level it is not changing for the entire session. But again if i restart or turn off and then turn on the laptop and plug/unlugg it for the first time after this the brightness increases again. why is this happening? somebody pls help me solving this issue?
<LinuxBoi10k> Hi there! Is here someone able and willing to help me with a Xubuntu ALSA/PulseAudio problem ?
<knome> LinuxBoi10k, ask the question and find out
<LinuxBoi10k> thx. will try ...
<LinuxBoi10k> i switch my little Asrock AIO PC from Xubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS. All went fine except i cant choose the SP/DIF Toslink as an audio output device.
<LinuxBoi10k> checking in the alsa pcm file the digital output is still there. but PulseAudio does not seem to let me choose this as output device
<LinuxBoi10k> now where do i have to look onto ?
<LinuxBoi10k> PS: My box has an build in Nvidia Chip, so the first device PulseAudio offers is HDMI and the secjond is the Realtek ALC889A Analog output.
<LinuxBoi10k> But what i want is the realtek Digital output (TOSLINK),but its not available to pick from
<LinuxBoi10k> in 14.04 LTS all worked out of the box
<LinuxBoi10k> cat of my /proc/asound/pcm device list:
<LinuxBoi10k> -----------------------------------------------------------------
<LinuxBoi10k> 00-00: ALC889A Analog : ALC889A Analog : playback 1 : capture 1  <--- This one is available in "Sound settings" Panel-Applet
<LinuxBoi10k> 00-01: ALC889A Digital : ALC889A Digital : playback 1		<--- This one is missing !!!!
<LinuxBoi10k> 00-02: ALC889A Alt Analog : ALC889A Alt Analog : capture 2
<LinuxBoi10k> 01-03: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1				<--- This one is available in "Sound settings" Panel-Applet
<LinuxBoi10k> (SOLVED) OK Guys. As most of the time the Problem exists between chair and keyboard. I overlooked the configuration tab in the Sound Settings. Thee you can assign 2 output devices (in my case). There i can select the SPDIF output. As always sometimes you need to tell your problem to someone in order to get the grey cells working.
<LinuxBoi10k> bye
<nkz> Hey, can anyone recommend a timer/stopwatch app besides xfce4-timer-plugin?
<geniek> Hi
<geniek> Bye! I'm going to SpotChat
<knome> whatever spotchat might be...
<xubuntu00d> I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to using a linux o.s. can someone please tell me if there is somewhere I can download official motherboard drivers for my release of Xubuntu?
<xubuntu00d> I am currently using Gigabyte B250M-Gaming 5 motherboard.
<knome> you don't need to download any drivers for your motherboard in linux in the majority of cases
<xubuntu00d> I was only wondering because Xubuntu doesn't seem to be supporting all features of the motherboard?
<knome> like what?
<xubuntu00d> It doesn't seem to be seeing my M.2 slot for one?
<knome> which xubuntu release are you using?
<xubuntu00d> could you please tell me how to find this information? As I said I am relatively new to Linux!
<knome> in a terminal, type "lsb_release -a" without the quotes and press enter
<xubuntu00d> okay thankyou, please give me a few minutes to do so!
<xubuntu00d> rodney@MyLinuxBox:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<knome> as far as i know, it should be supported out of the box
<xubuntu00d> Would the fact that it is being used as a windows o.s. drive preclude it from being shown?
<knome> no, that shouldn't be the issue
<xubuntu00d> Hmmmn?
<knome> https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2016/04/21/ubuntu-16-04-xubuntu-16-04-and-the-samsung-950-pro-256g-m-2/ suggests you might need to change the SATA mode to legacy in BIOS for it to work
<xubuntu00d> Well I can certainly tell you that it is not a Samsung 950 Pro, it is a Intel 512 GB drive.
<knome> i understand, but they are both M.2
<xubuntu00d> Ah okay, yes you are correct!
<xubuntu00d> Thankyou for that, could you please tell me if there is a linux version of software that I can use to configure my graphics adapter specifically the l.e.d.s? It is an ASUS Geforce GTX 1050 T.I. 4 G.B. ?
<xubuntu00d> I've already tried looking at the manufacturer website but I can't find any reference at all to Linux there!
<knome> try going to settings manager -> software & updates -> tab additional drivers
<xubuntu00d> Yes, I have already done this successfully, but it did not add any type of control interface for my card?
<knome> what specifically do you want to control?
<xubuntu00d> I know it may seem inconsequential but mainly a control mechanism for the L.E.D. s on the carsd!
<knome> try running "nvidia-settings"
<xubuntu00d> do you mean in terminal?
<knome> or from the run command dialog (alt+f2)
<xubuntu00d> I checked there and did not find anythiong to change the L.E.D.s color?
<xubuntu00d> I know that in Windows it is a separate application that is downloaded with the drivers from support cd!
<knome> nvidia-settings is a separate application provided by nvidia
<knome> if you can't control it from there, then i'm not sure if you can
<xubuntu00d> Under Windows it was something called AURA something or other?
<knome> i have no idea of any windows software, sorry
<xubuntu00d> Okay, well thankyou for all of your assistance.
<knome> maybe this can help you: https://github.com/Madh93/nvidia-led
<xubuntu00d> thanks again. I'll check out the link you sent.
<knome> if you just want to assign a static brightness (eg. just turn it off), you might be able to do it with the instructions found from here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/5behs5/how_to_disable_nvidia_gpu_led_lights_in_linux/
<knome> with just nvidia-settings
<knome> and running "nvidia-settings -q all" might help you get the option visible in the GUI too
<knome> from https://askubuntu.com/questions/725459/how-to-turn-off-my-graphic-card-led-logo-gigabyte-nvidia-gtx970
<knome> oh sorry, i misunderstood that
<knome> that should LIST all of the options available for your GPU...
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<knome> hello
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I installed xfce4 on ubuntu-server :O
<knome> congrats? :P
<pleia2> that's how I would do it before xubuntu came out
<Shawn|i7-720QM> trying to get a gparted formatted drive to be writable
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ah
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why do I keep getting an error on c0d1?? http://prntscr.com/fvuz23
<Shawn|i7-720QM> it wont let me write to it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is this why its not writable? http://prntscr.com/fvv1d7
<knome> not having flags? nope...
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh
<Shawn|i7-720QM> then why can't I write to it?
<knome> i don't know; have you tried rebooting as suggested?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yes
#xubuntu 2017-07-15
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh, I have to launch nautilus or pcmanfm under sudo
<bazhang> what is cod1 Shawn|i7-720QM
<Shawn|i7-720QM> idk, what is that?
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM> why do I keep getting an error on c0d1??
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh, I had it mounted at the same time I tried viewing it in gparted
<bazhang> what is it
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, why are you crossposting multiple ubuntu channels your issues
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I changed all to shawn and create and delete files
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bazhang, well, before it was busier
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, well it's not a well accepted practice, the same supporters are in the same multiple channels, please desist
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ah
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bazhang,  from someone in ubuntu I was told to talk in xubuntu since this channel is likely to have more xfce experienced users
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, so cod1 is some steam or wine game, or what
<Shawn|i7-720QM> c0d1 is a disk
<Shawn|i7-720QM>  /dev/cciss/c0d1 is the 2nd logical drive in the scsi array
<bazhang> what is on the disk, what are you trying to do
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I changed the permissions via nautilus, and it works
<bazhang> changed how, by what commands, so what's the problem you are posting about here and now
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bazhang, someone hours ago also said my questions were still valid in ubuntu, and were helping me
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bazhang by right clicking the drive, and going to permissions, changing all from root to shawn
<bazhang> 'it all works'
<bazhang> so what's the problem
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, the problem is solved
<bazhang> so what are you posting to #ubuntu and here for the last hour or so
<es1> bazhang, are you op here too?
<bazhang> es1, lets keep the offtopic chatter to #xubuntu-offtopic please
<es1> Dear God
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bazhang, I silenced myself after ben64's arrogance set me off
<Shawn|i7-720QM> no problems now
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, he's a volunteer, same as the rest of us
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I understand that
<es1> What kernel version comes with xubuntu?
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, there is no set off, just choose to not type a response
 * Shawn|i7-720QM facepalms
<bazhang> es1 /msg ubottu info linux-image-generic
<es1> Thanks
<bazhang> es1 thats the latest, if you want trusty, then /msg ubottu linux-image-generic trusty
<es1> Ok
<es1> I was choosing between lubuntu and xubuntu
<knome> both have the same kernel
<es1> Yes I see now
<es1> I installed lubuntu since they do list the kernel in their site
<bazhang> it's ubuntu everywhere under the hood
<bazhang> just the window dressings and some apps differ
<es1> And both should have same performance for low-end machines right?
<bazhang> xfce and lubuntu?
<es1> yeah
<bazhang> nopers
<bazhang> lubuntu is quite the lightest
<es1> Oh
<bazhang> es1 distrowatch.com has a listing at what all package version numbers, kernels, etc each and every distro uses
<es1> Then I'm glad I installed lubuntu :}
<es1> Right, I completely forgot about that site
<bazhang> es1 they have a support channel here on freenode: #lubuntu
<es1> thx
<bazhang> npx
<knome> the kernel version number isn't meaningful for most people who install xubuntu so it makes no sense to list it on the website
<es1> I have an issue where my laptop won't shutdown completely, I experienced this with several linux distros
<es1> So I was hoping the latest kernel would fix that
<es1> But it does not
<bazhang> knome well the distrowatch site never promised sense
<knome> bazhang, indeed... and i don't have admin rights there, but i might have some for the xubuntu website ;)
<es1> It's like, OS shuts down but PC is still on and I have to force it manually
<bazhang> hehe
<es1> Kali, xubuntu, mint, lubuntu, all the same
<es1> Best I can do is go with the fastest distro
<knome> or the one that provides the features and user-friendliness you need...
<knome> but that's obviously subjective
<es1> Since when is linux user friendly :p
<bazhang> since a decade ago
<es1> I just want to be able to shutdown my laptop like a normal decent person
<bazhang> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<bazhang> es1 did the laptop advertise as being linux friendly?
<bazhang> es1 did you shop with being linux capable in mind?
<es1> no
<bazhang> well thats the laptop makers issue
<es1> I shopped looking for certain hardware
<es1> and small design
<es1> Sure
<bazhang> intel is pretty much the most linux friendly, in term of NIC, graphics and so on
<bazhang> many thinkpads, for example are almost all intel
<es1> Celeron N2840
<bazhang> thats incredibly slow
<es1> It did also had the NIC I was looking for :p
<bazhang> no OS is going to go fast on that one
<es1> CPU speed is not an issue for me
<es1> I just want to be able to shutdown my laptop remember x)
<bazhang> I mean all around performance
<es1> I did upgrade to 8GB RAM and SSD
<bazhang> so figure out what is causing the shutdown issue instead of kernel chasing
<es1> "kernel chasing" you make it sound nasty x)
<bazhang> jave you tried shutting down from the command line
<es1> Yeah
<bazhang> and what is the exact error message you get
<es1> I don't get any error, laptop starts shutting down, I see OS logging of, services being killed etc.
<es1> everything normal
<es1> screen goes black like normal but the device is still on
<bazhang> es1 if you are logging off in cli, what screen going black are you speaking of
<es1> screen black like when your laptop shutdown
<es1> If it weren't for the power led you wouldn't notice it is still on
<bazhang> es1, how are you getting into the cli, and what command do you use to shutdown
<es1> It's been a while
<bazhang> es1, those are the kinds of things we need to troubleshoot
<es1> I stopped trying those solutions after they all failed in Kali, Mint, Xubuntu, etc
<es1> Yeah
<bazhang> es1 to reproduce errors, and get messages that we can then figure out the issue
<bazhang> 'all failed' wont get any help
<es1> I'm just not doing that troubleshoot right now
<es1> Since I'm not using it right now
<es1> Maybe I'll do it next week
<bazhang> be sure to give us the exact details
<es1> Will do
<xubuntu52d> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu22d> Hello
<xubuntu22d> Is this a group chat?
<diogenes_> aha
<xubuntu22d> I am new to this.
<diogenes_> aha
<xubuntu22d> There?
<xubuntu22d> Hello??
<diogenes_> hello
<xubuntu22d> How does this work?
<xubuntu22d> Am I supposed to ask questions here?
<knome> xubuntu22d, if you have a support question, type it and press enter. if somebody knows the answer, they are likely to answer.
<xubuntu22d> The notifications are screwed up on my Xubuntu machine. I will give two examples.
<xubuntu22d> When I increase or decrease brightness by scrolling on the battery icon, it works but I do not get any indicator notifications.
<xubuntu22d> Moreover, when I increase or decrease the volume by scrolling, I do not get any popping sound notifications.
<xubuntu22d> Is this a bug?
<xubuntu22d> More information here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/911924/volume-mixer-notifcation-sound-on-volume-change-xubuntu
<xubuntu22d> And here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/928508/notifications-alert-sound-on-xubuntu-16-04
<ubernets> How can I get the xfce brightness plugin to the panel in 16.04. I already installed xfce4-power-manager and xfce4-power-manager-plugins, but still no brightness plugin in "Panel > Add New Items".
<ubernets> I just noticed the Power Manager Plugin is grayed out in "Add New Items". What may be the issue?
<xubuntu22d> Then it is already there. Do you have a battery icon?
<ubernets> xubuntu22d, yes yu are right. I found it now. It looks different than on 14.04
#xubuntu 2017-07-16
<Mischief_> join
<xubuntu22d> is it good idea to install TPL for increse bettery life...?
<xubuntu79d> are you there..?
<diogenes_> periodically
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I have installed thisw xubuntu 15.10 few years ago and now I wanted to try a newer version
<alesan> I downloadfed the latest, how do I write it to a USB stick?
<alesan> regular ubuntu typically have a tool to create a startup disk
<diogenes_> yes, startup disk creator
<alesan> OK I cannot find it in the xfce menus
<alesan> what is the package name or tyhe file name executable so I can look for it?
<vimart> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<pita_> Hi all,
<diogenes_> hi
<pita_> In terminal, what does '>' mean?? I am trying to do an encryption of a folder, and after I enter the command an hit return, terminal only replies with a '>'. And, whan a different command is entered, it only responds with a '>'. Any ideas what is going on?
<diogenes_> it means that you didn't type the command correctly
<diogenes_> whenever you see ">" just try to add ' and hit entetr
<diogenes_> enter*
<pita_> thanks diogenes!
<diogenes_> pita_, you're welcome
<xubuntu84d> привет кто может помоч?
<xubuntu84d> в первый раз ставлю линукс
<xubuntu84d> кто помоч может
<xubuntu84d> =(
<xubuntu18d> привет всем кто поможет?
<xubuntu18d> почему не встают драйвера виртуал бокса
<diogenes_> привет
<xubuntu18d> хай
<diogenes_> ты как устанавливал?
<xubuntu18d> эмм
<xubuntu18d> запустил виртуал бокс
<xubuntu18d> установил
<xubuntu18d> открыл дополнительные драйверы
<knome> !ru | xubuntu18d
<ubottu> xubuntu18d: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<knome> diogenes_, you too please, this is an english-only channel
<xubuntu18d> поставил флажки
<xubuntu18d> нажал применить все
<xubuntu18d> и он флажки обратно скидывает
<diogenes_> xubuntu18d, спроси в /j #vbox
<xubuntu18d> ок спс
<diogenes_> пжлст
<diogenes_> knome, he has installed linux for the first time, and as I understand ubuntu comes with hexchat preinstalled and it directs to this channel right?
<Unit193> Hexchat isn't pre-installed, but it points to #ubuntu.  He's clicked on the support button in the help guide.
<diogenes_> Unit193, I think I've seen hexchat preinstalled in xubuntu 14.04 isn't it?
<Unit193> It's been a while, but could have been there.  Might have been xchat?
<diogenes_> I think it was hexchat and everyone who's clicking on that, is coming here.
<Unit193> No, that joined #ubuntu still.
<knome> his nick suggests he used a link in the documentation
<knome> the offline documentation shipped with the system
<diogenes_> he's trying to figure out how it works
<xubuntu23d> hello
#xubuntu 2018-07-09
<xubuntu27w> Is NFS client support missing from some phase of the LiveCD install? I'm almost able to PXE boot into 18.04 desktop but it can't seem to find the NFS share.
<flocculant> xubuntu27w: there are no nfs files on the livecd - install what's needed, likely need to re-install on the 18.04 when it's installed
<xubuntu27w> I noticed that emergency mode has wget ... might that be enough to PXE boot the LiveCD enough to install to begin with?
<xubuntu27w> "Unable to find a live file system on the network" is the error it throws when drops down into ash
<xubuntu27w> I'm going off this tutorial: https://www.downtowndougbrown.com/2017/03/hosting-ubuntu-16-04-desktop-live-install-iso-on-a-pxe-netboot-server-bios-and-uefi-simultaneously/
<flocculant> sorry - no clue - you might actually be better off using #ubuntu - at this stage there's no difference betwen flavours
<xubuntu27w> Ubuntu 16.04 didn't like my ancient GeForce chipset and none of my ancient systems like Ubuntu 18.04. When the recommend a 2.0Ghz dualie they really mean it.
<xubuntu27w> The computer I'm trying to PXE boot is so old I can't find a IDE optical drive for it, it won't boot of USB and the GPU's beefiness is measured in "pixel pipelines" hence the attempt at a PXE boot or fancy grub rescues with "toram" so the installer can partition the same drive it booted from.
<xubuntu27w> The latter case worked beautifully in Xubuntu Desktop 16.04. I'm not sure why I couldn't get it to work from 18.04 but I'm guessing I didn't have enough ram for that "toram" option.
<xubuntu27w> I consider my use case to be "obscure bordering on insane". Worst case scenario I can go back to 16.04 ... Sony won't even let me download the XP drivers anymore, neither will nVidia. Long live Linux!
<xubuntu27w> Thanks, flocculant. If I find some kind of workaround I'll publish it somewhere.
<xubuntu53i> o hi there
<xubuntu53i> installing xubuntu so far
<xubuntu53i> my firefox is out-of-date o_O
<xubuntu53i> while installing
<xubuntu53i> huh
<xubuntu077> Hello, does anyone know how to change the languages on the computer? Thx for help
<orangeguru> hi
<orangeguru> i have a problem
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orangeguru> how do i get displayed the system info. I have search wide and far and cannot find about info on the operating system. Basicly i need to know if 32 or 64
<orangeguru> but now it became a matter of princip and frustration
<pmjdebruijn> open a terminal
<pmjdebruijn> "uname -a"
<pmjdebruijn> or "uname -m" more specifically
<pmjdebruijn> orangeguru: !
<diogenes_> orangeguru, or simply type in arch
<orangeguru> cool thansk
<orangeguru> Hi Again: I am having this issue, that i cannot install anything on my system. Sorry about the long post here. I am given this message:
<orangeguru> "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<orangeguru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orangeguru> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<orangeguru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orangeguru> bleachbit : Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.14) but it is not going to be installed
<orangeguru> Depends: menu but it is not going to be installed
<pmjdebruijn> orangeguru: did you install any software from outside of the xubuntu repositories?
<pmjdebruijn> the issue you describe is very very unlikely to ever happen in normal xubuntu, unless you've forcefully installed software that's not supposed to be installed on xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> orangeguru: you might want to pastebin the entire message
<pmjdebruijn> also, pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<pavlushka> flocculant: ping
<beepbeeplettuce> testing
<beepbeeplettuce> is anyone on here
<beepbeeplettuce> ill take that as a no
<pleia2> sigh :)
<diogenes_> :)
<pavlushka> hey diogenes_ o/
<diogenes_> pavlushka, privet :)
<pavlushka> hello pleia2, how is your caligula? :)
<pleia2> lonely :( he's been getting visits from a petsitter for a week+ (I go home tomorrow)
<pavlushka> pleia2: sounds like a great job for me :)
<pavlushka> petsitting ^^
<pleia2> hehe
<n-iCe> hi
<oene> hello, im installing Xubuntu 18.04 and there is a problem with the keyboard, some keys are good but some not, for example the o-key asserts a 6, which is the fn value of the key
<oene> the issue is specific to Xubuntu 18.04, so no problems on Xubuntu 16.04 and Ubuntu 18.04
<nomenon> oene, what kind of keyboard
<oene> a laptop
<nomenon> what did you select? US?
<nomenon> or did you try to configure by pushing keys
<oene> yes
<oene> also yes
<nomenon> what kind of laptop
<oene> Medion Akoya E4241S-A-64F2
<oene> the problem is with the keys with blue secondary function on them that can be used in combination with the Fn key
<nomenon> i think that is handled by your bios, so you are dependent on a driver for that laptop keyboard
<nomenon> you said it worked before, so you likely just need a driver
<nomenon> i know that does not help much sorry
<oene> interestingly, when running the installer without live booting, the keyboard is working properly
<oene> but when live booting and then running the same installer there is problems
<oene> so i would think it is xfce related, could it be configuration or a bugg?
<nomenon> Hopefully a dev sees this, im just a lowly user.
<oene> thank you nomenon
<nomenon> oene, you could try turning numlock options off in your BIOS.  I know that stops letters popping up as numbers in some situations
<oene> i will look
<oene> nomenon the boot setting didnt chance a thing however it does appear that Xubuntu activates numlock and i managed to turn it off with the help of the fn key and the keyboard works right
<nomenon> awesome!
<nomenon> I wont lie I left and drank a beer and had a smoke but I came back and was searching for an answer
<oene> haha, that's actually quite nice of you though
<nomenon> oene, it seems your laptop manufacturer needs some linux people
<nomenon> lots of similar issues across distros with your brand
<oene> oh, interesting
<nomenon> fn key issues  numlock letters replaced with numbers
<oene> everythings seems to be working fine for me now though, even the touchpad and wifi, which is great
 * nomenon dances
<nomenon> the only problem now is, what shall i dooooo with my time
<nomenon> Zo veel tijd. Zo weinig initiatief.
<oene> i know what i'm doing with mine, figuring out how irc works, lol
<nomenon> the only important IRC command is ./me
 * nomenon dances
 * nomenon wiggles
 * oene drools over xfce
<nomenon> exactly my friend
<nomenon> :/
#xubuntu 2018-07-10
<dragon345> hi
<dragon345> is this real
<dragon345> i need help with sound
<diogenes_> !ask | dragon345
<ubottu> dragon345: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nomenon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nomenon> spiffy
<dragon345> hello, i need help with audio on my PC.  i have speakers plugged in and yet there is no sound when i try to play any music ort watch any videos.  my sound is turned up on both the speakers and computer.  and when i acess the sound settings all it says is "establishing connection to pulse audio.  please wait..."
<nomenon> dragon345, Have you gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nomenon> if not i would start there, you can copy paste all the relevant commands and see what your working with
<dragon345> yeah i did, started there, than asked redit.  and somehow i ended up here lol
<nomenon> what kind of computer do you have? laptop speakers or external?
<dragon345> i beleve they are external.  plus its a desktop and i have it hooked up to a monitor
<dragon345> the speakers have an AUX cord that you are subposed to plug in
<nomenon> what kind of soundcard?
<dragon345> how would i check that
<nomenon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nomenon> dragon345, sudo aplay -l
<dragon345> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice 
<dragon345> thats what i got
<nomenon> so it looks like if you plug a tv into your hdmi port it would play sound :)
<nomenon> so then the troubleshooting page says to run, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<nomenon> and see if you have sound modules installed
<dragon345> only HDMI?  i think the thing im using is a DVCI or somthing.  but its a real fat plug that plugs into both my monitor and computer
<dragon345> also i put in "/lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd" and it said it was a dictonary
<dragon345> ~/Desktop$ /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd bash: /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic: Is a directory
<nomenon>  """""find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"""""
<nomenon> ,,,,^
<dragon345> ok wow, haha.  so many things popped up
<dragon345> what am i looking for
<nomenon> not hdmi nvidia
<dragon345> ?
<dragon345>  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/kernel/sound/firewire/tascam/snd-firewire-tascam.ko /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/kernel/sound/firewire/oxfw/snd-oxfw.ko /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/kernel/sound/firewire/dice/snd-dice.ko /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/kernel/sound/firewire/digi00x/snd-firewire-digi00x.ko /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/kernel/sound/firewire/snd-isight.ko /lib/modules/4.13.0
<dragon345> a bunch of that stuff
<dragon345> wont let me send all
<dragon345> can i upload photos somehow here
<dragon345> nomenon?
<dragon345> im the same dragon345 from before
<dragon345> help my audio isnt working
<diogenes_> dragon345, did you look into pavucontrol?
<dragon345> yeah i did
<dragon345> all it says is establishing connection to pulse audio.  please wait
<dragon345> idk how to get rid of it
<nomenon> click on mousie system task manager   kill it
<dragon345> did that, trhan tried to open it
<dragon345> same thing
<diogenes_> dragon345, what is the output of: lsb_release -a and also uname -r
<dragon345> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<dragon345> 4.13.0-39-generic
<diogenes_> oh i see, i'd advice you to write a usb stick with xubuntu 18.04 and boot it live and try the sound there
<dragon345> i have a USB drive.  where do i go to do that and how
<diogenes_> first download this app for writeting the usb stick: https://etcher.io/
<diogenes_> writing*
<diogenes_> after that you grab this torrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/bionic/release/desktop/xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<diogenes_> i guess you know how to use the torrent?
<dragon345> nope lol, is it hard
<diogenes_> dragon345, ok where are you from?
<diogenes_> i'll give you the mirror for direct downlioad
<diogenes_> at least the region, NA, SA, Europe, Northern Europe and so on...
<dragon345> im in the USA
<diogenes_> ok then click on this, and download it: http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<dragon345> alright, what is that?  it seems like its going to take a while to downoad
<diogenes_> now i need to go offline for some half an hour, after you download the .iso, you do: 1. insert the usb stick (at least 8 GB), 2. open the etcher application 3. write your usb stick with etcher 4. shutdown the pc 5. start it again and press either esc or f9 or f12 for the boot menu to pop up 5. there you choose to boot from usb and wait till it boots, once it's done booting, you can open firefox and try the youtube for sound
<diogenes_> if you have troubles with any of the above steps, you ask here, somebody will answer, if nobody answers, be patient till i join.
<dragon345> also, just to make sure im doing it right, i have the etcher electron on the USB stick.  Zubuntu-18.0 torrent on my pc right?
<diogenes_> dragon345, this one you need: https://github.com/resin-io/etcher/releases/download/v1.4.4/etcher-electron-1.4.4-linux-x64.zip
<diogenes_> click on it and download
<dragon345> k.
 * diogenes_ is offline
<Jedee2011> hi guys, can someone tell me how to activate the screensaver in Xinial?
<diogenes_> Jedee2011, you need xscreensaver installed
<Jedee2011> is it that simple?
<Jedee2011> jeez i feel like a dumbass
<diogenes_> yes, also add it to startup
<Jedee2011> i've got a list in Synaptics
<diogenes_> what list
<Jedee2011> screensaver:  Depends: libglade2-0 (>=1:2.6.4-2~) but it is not installable  Recommends: perl5  but it is not installable  Recommends: libgnomeui-0  but it is not installable
<diogenes_> xscreensaver not screensaver
<Jedee2011> ooops
<Jedee2011> i can't find screensaver
<Jedee2011> :(
<diogenes_> Jedee2011, open the terminakl and run: sudo apt install xscreensaver
<diogenes_> just copy/paste the command
<Jedee2011> getting the above error in terminal...
<Jedee2011> depends something
<diogenes_> copy everything you see in the terminal including the command, paste it to https://paste.ubuntu.com/, click on Paste! and share the link here.
<Jedee2011> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vp2mfSGYvw/
<diogenes_> try tu run: sudo apt install -f
<Jedee2011> yes done it
<diogenes_> what is the output?
<Jedee2011> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VZ4wMKxPwX/
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo apt autoremove after that reboot the computer and try again: sudo apt install xscreensaver
<diogenes_> i need to quit now so good luck!
<Jedee2011> brb reboot
<Jedee2011_> tried Sudo apt install xscreensaver, but still japping about missing stuff
<Jedee2011_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gCRwbqzsWZ/
<Jedee2011_> my install is kinda old, and i've got no idea how to fix it
<Jedee2011_> can i upgrade without wiping my HDD?
<Jedee2011> hello everyone, how can i upgrade my xubuntu install?
<Jedee2011> i've got a rather old install, but no money for a new external HDD to copy all the important files
<GridCube> Jedee2011: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jedee2011> yay thanks ! does it also fix problems and such?
<Jedee2011> it's a very old install
<GridCube> no idea
<Jedee2011> i'm on Xenial now
<Jedee2011> i just have to press enter, should i close all the programs running now?
<Jedee2011> internet, mail and a couple of other programs...
<GridCube> shouldn't bother those much
<Jedee2011> ok, "here goes"
<GridCube> you'll need to reboot at the end though
<Jedee2011> okay !
<GridCube> usual reminder to save your important data on regular backups because no one garanties that they'll not get lost by some mistake
<Jedee2011> i understand...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> then you should be fine
<Jedee2011> i'm holding on tight, and keep my fingers crossed
<Jedee2011> 9 minutes....
<Jedee2011> brb i hope
<nomenon> uh oh
<nomenon> hes yet to return >:(
<Jedee> Hi guys... Did a full upgrade now im stuck st my ligin screen
<Jedee> Login
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> go to a tty and login
<Jedee> If i enter my password the screen goes black an back to the ligin screen
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> press ctrl-alt-F1 to F6 to go to atty
<GridCube> there login using your credentials
<Jedee> Im in the tty?
<GridCube> there you have to run " mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthOLD " and " mv .Xauthority .XauthOLD "
<GridCube> to rename those files, then you just press ctrl-alt-F7 to go to the X session and try login in again
<Jedee> So all the above i need to enter
<GridCube> mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthOLD
<GridCube> mv .Xauthority .XauthOLD
<Jedee> Sorry this is new for me
<GridCube> i mean you could delete them but i don't like to teach rm to people that is not used to tty
<Jedee> I stll have my home folder right?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> this will only reset your credentials so you can log in normally
<nomenon> Jedee, you are skipping your GUI desktop, and using a command line to move some config files out of the way so your GUI will open
<Jedee> Ok reading this from foon hang on
<Jedee> Do i have to enter all the ice autority stuff?
<Jedee> The paswoord is still wrong
<Jedee> (
<Jedee> Im a idiot
<diogenes_> Jedee, i hope you have a bootable xubuntu usb stick?
<Jedee> Yes
<Jedee> Can i fix it with that?
<diogenes_> Jedee, then boot into the live session, open thunar, find your current home folder, press ctrl+h to see the hidden files and remove those files
<diogenes_> .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Jedee> I, m in the live cd
<diogenes_> proceed then
<diogenes_> be extremely careful what you remove :)
<Jedee> No ice auth
<diogenes_> you need these: .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Jedee> Got it
<Jedee> Cant delete
<diogenes_> why
<diogenes_> what does it say?
<Jedee> An x
<diogenes_> ok right click on some white space in that folder
<diogenes_> and click on open terminal here
<Jedee> Yes
<diogenes_> now run this: sudo -s thunar
<Jedee> Im in !!!
<diogenes_> so it opened a new thunar window, now navigate to that same home folder and remove those two files
<Jedee> Deletrd the ice auth stuff
<Jedee> 2 files
<GridCube> yes
<diogenes_> ok now reboot and hopefully you done
<GridCube> now you can try login in normally
<GridCube> :)
<Jedee> Ill let you all know
<diogenes_> don't forget about fingers crossed :)
<Jedee> No luck
<Jedee> Still same
<Jedee> Should i try again?
<GridCube> did you delete those files from your home folder?
<Jedee> Yes
<GridCube> or accidentally from the livecd's folder :P
<diogenes_> also are you sure no capslock is interfering with your password? and you typing it right?
<Jedee> Retrying livecd
<diogenes_> yes, now first thing you check if those 2 files are gone
<diogenes_> if they are gone then we could try another thing
<Jedee> There was just one file left
<Jedee> Should i delete more?
<diogenes_> hehe which one?
<Jedee> No idea
<diogenes_> you said one file left
<diogenes_> what file
<Jedee> The xauth file
<diogenes_> you mean .Xauthority
<Jedee> Yes
<diogenes_> ok right click, open the terminal
<Jedee> Yes
<diogenes_> run: sudo -s rm .Xauthority
<Jedee> Commamd not found
<diogenes_> ok then: sudo -s thunar
<Jedee> Im in thunar
<diogenes_> now you know what to do, find your home folder, ctrl+h and look for .Xauthority file
<Jedee> Deleted those
<Jedee> Restart?
<diogenes_> wait wait
<Jedee> Ok
<diogenes_> which those? the same ones you deleted previously?
<Jedee> Yes
<diogenes_> right click on the white space, properties
<diogenes_> tell me the space of the folder
<diogenes_> size
<Jedee> 991 gb
<diogenes_> ok, now tell me what other files starting with .X are in the folder
<Jedee> X defaults xsession errors
<diogenes_> ok, while you're in that folder, try to also rename the .config folder to something like .config.old
<Jedee> Okay
<diogenes_> and the .cache folde rename to .cache.old
<Jedee> Done
<diogenes_> are you connected to the internet on the live session?
<Jedee> Yes
<Jedee> Im on my phone
<diogenes_> ok now run in terminal: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link as the output, so you write here in the chat the link you get
<Jedee2012> duh offcourse i could do it via the web
<Jedee2012> sorry both on phone and now internet
<Jedee2012> could you please show me the code again?
<diogenes_> lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jedee2012> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XTvMrCvp3p/
<diogenes_> what command did ou run?
<Jedee2012> the above
<Jedee2012> lsblk nc....
<diogenes_> nope, it's wrong but anyways, i gtg now, you can try and reboot and see if your issue is fixed, if not then i hope people here with help you further on.
<Jedee2012> thanks anyway !
 * diogenes_ is off
<Jedee> Still no luck
<alex_> hey guys can i ask does anyone know if the latest iso has support for installing into baytrial devices?  What i mean is they have a 32bit EFI but 64bit CPU so you need a hybrid boot file.
<alex_> thanks
<lopta> alex_: Is that true of all Bay Trail devices?
<alex_> i'm not sure lopta
<lopta> alex_: Do you have disks >2T in size?
<alex_> i have this Linx 1010 touchscreen tablet transformer thing
<alex_> it has a 64bit CPU but the EFI is only 32bit so some things won't boot, you can modify and respin the iso's if neccessary
<lopta> alex_: Does it have BIOS too?
<lopta> ...or just EFI?
<alex_> nope
<lopta> (UEFI?)
<alex_> not sure, i've literally only managed to get things DD'd to a usb to boot
<lopta> Well that's something, anyway.
<lopta> I'm glad you were able to boot from USB.
<alex_> it shipped with Windows 8, i've had Windows 10.2 and Ubuntu, Kali, Xubuntu and Parrot Linux on it so far, also managed to boot Android-x86
<alex_> however the accelerometer doesnt work, touch screen did
<lopta> Promising overall then.
<alex_> when i'm not so poor i'll buy a surface lol
<nomenon> alex_ likely more entertaining with your current route :)
<alex_> for sure, i love the little thing.  cost me 60 euro on ebay
<lopta> Bargain! :-)
<alex_> wifi card doesn't support monitor mode but it looks rather cool with a USB Alfa clipped on the back lol
<xubuntu17w> Hi there. I don't use IRC much, so please forgive me using a guest login.
<xubuntu17w> I noticed the pop-up ui for volume control doesn't have a mute option in Xubuntu 18.04. Can this be changed?
<lopta> Hello xubuntu17w
<xubuntu17w> Hi
<xubuntu17w> Best solution I've come up with so far is:
<xubuntu17w> amixer -D pulse set Master 1+ toggle
<xubuntu17w> Should have been built into the UI, I think.
<xubuntu17w> Wonder whose idea this was.
<diogenes_> xubuntu17w, there is mute switch for both volume and microphone
<lopta> I couldn't say.  I'm not near a Linux box.
<xubuntu17w> Is there a cloud service you guys prefer to share images for screenshots?
<diogenes_> imgur
<xubuntu17w> Ahh, yeah. Its the pulseaudio panel plugin that I'm talking about
<xubuntu17w> In 14.04, when you clicked on the icon it muted
<xubuntu17w> PritScr used to trigger a nice diaglog in Xubuntu 14.04. Not in 18.04?
<xubuntu17w> *PrintScr
<diogenes_> xubuntu17w, watch this: http://i.imgur.com/cx19gDa.png
<xubuntu17w> That's a still image of the slider moved to mute. I'm looking for a click, as opposed to a slide solution.
<xubuntu17w> Right now I just added a new launcher to my panel that runs a toggle command to amixer
<diogenes_> oh ok
<bauxit> Hi, I am installing my new (used) laptop and I would keep it minimal as much as I can. I have been started with Ubuntu minimal iso and I am at the DE install part. I am going for XFCE4 but cannot make decision between simple xfce4 and xfce4 --no-install-recommends
<bauxit> Is there any reasonable difference between the two result?
<lopta> bauxit: I could test it but probably won't have time this week.
<krytarik> bauxit: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xfce4 - for reference.
<lopta> Does Xfce4 installed that way differ a lot from the Xfce4 in Xubuntu?
<krytarik> Yep.
<lopta> Aha!
<nomenon> bauxit, just use mini.iso and install xubuntu desktop meta package    unless you legit have like 2gb hdd
<Unit193> You could even select the Core task if you prefer to select your own browser, office suite, etc.  I'd recommend tasks over metas.
<nomenon> i likely used the wrong word
<nomenon> i was just referring to the xubuntu desktop option on the mini installer
<Unit193> That indeed would be the task.
<nomenon> I started with the core but found it easier to remove a couple things then add a bunch
<bauxit> I did not get the DE selection menu so I am going for the manual install but would be great to keep it minimal 'cause I use approx 30% only from the pre-installed softwares
<bauxit> I do not care about built-in games/cdburner/etc
<bauxit> so if I could skip them with the no install recommends argument woudl be fine
<bauxit> btw I checked the potential disk usage in the install command summary and without recommends it should use 130MB only but without the argument it would use 661MB
<krytarik> Because it'll be missing out all of Xorg too then.
<nomenon> bauxit, I think some virtualization software to play around before hand would work well for you >:D
<lopta> Does Xubuntu use Wayland or X11 ...or both?
<bauxit> forgive me if I ask dumb question but Xorg should not be a required dependecy or if it is why will ignore the whole xorg?
<lopta> nomenon: That's not an option for everyone.
<Unit193> bauxit: Try  apt install xubuntu-desktop^  vs  apt install xubuntu-core^  ?
<nomenon> lopta, why
<lopta> nomenon: I used to run VMs on my old work laptop but my new work laptop has that capability disabled.
<nomenon> you can use virtualbox off a usb at the library
<lopta> nomenon: ...and none of my test rigs at work can do virtualisation.
<bauxit> Unit193: ubuntu-core install would take 1345MB
<bauxit> I do not think it is for me :D
<lopta> nomenon: That doesn't sound very practical.
<bauxit> sorry xubuntu-core
<Unit193> bauxit: That was with the carrot?
<bauxit> carrot?
<Unit193> And interesting, I'll have to look.
<lopta> Caret ^
<bauxit> without
<Unit193> Caret*
<bauxit> just `xubuntu-core`
<Unit193> Yeah all bets are off with that, then.
<nomenon> roughly 1gb difference
<lopta> Corporate IT said virtualisation shouldn't be disabled on my work laptop but I don't think they know how to turn it on.
<nomenon> lopta, bios settings
<lopta> nomenon: Can't get into the CMOS setup program ("BIOS")
<nomenon> hack it
<lopta> Don't think it even has one.
<lopta> brb, phone
<bauxit> tbh looks to me all DE going to be more and more bloatware with many unnecessary built-in apps but I do not get the poit why it is going to be a standard
<nomenon> oh ya
<lopta> I have to go.
<bauxit> well, I just quickly installed xorg and xfce4 wihtout recommends and the result was (O.o)
<bauxit> so that was too minimal... that's all, thanks guys
<nomenon> lol
#xubuntu 2018-07-11
<xubuntu75i> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu50w> How do you boot Xubuntu 18.04 into a model server by using test based install
<xubuntu50w> Urgent
<pmjdebru1jn> "model server" ?
<pmjdebru1jn> "test based install"
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: you're using a lot of odd terminology
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: please do elaborate
<pmjdebru1jn> oh 'text based'
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: why would you want to install xubuntu using a text based install on a server
<pmjdebru1jn> if you want to install a server (without a GUI) install regular ubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> the only difference xubuntu has with plain ubuntu is the GUI
<pmjdebru1jn> and if you're not going to use it, there essentially no practical difference
<pmjdebru1jn> this is why no server install ISOs for xubuntu are offered, as it would be rather redundant
<xubuntu50w> ya text based
<xubuntu50w> because i save my xubuntu 18.04 in pendirve
<xubuntu50w> pendrive
<xubuntu50w> when i put on HPE proliant ml10 gen 9
<xubuntu50w> i select "install Xubuntu"
<xubuntu50w> my monitor turn into black screen
<xubuntu50w> but the monitor lights still blinking
<xubuntu50w> They told me to try text based install
<xubuntu50w> but how do I do it
<pmjdebru1jn> for I server I suggest you download the regular ubuntu installer
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<xubuntu50w> why?
<pmjdebru1jn> since that has a text based installer
<xubuntu50w> Xubuntu don't have text based installer?
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: why would it
<pmjdebru1jn> if the GUI installer doesn't work, you're also going to have running the regular GUI as well
<pmjdebru1jn> as it's essentially the same thing
<pmjdebru1jn> but even from the regular ubuntu server install, you can install the gui afterward
<pmjdebru1jn> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (if i recall correctly)
<xubuntu50w> But how do I install ubuntu by text based install
<pmjdebru1jn> download the server iso
<pmjdebru1jn> I linked to it just now
<xubuntu50w> after that?
<nomenon> or the mini.iso
<nomenon> boot it, hit enter on command line installer
<xubuntu50w> so should i download the minimal ubuntu?
<xubuntu50w> or the ubuntu 18.04
<pmjdebru1jn> the server install should be fine
<pmjdebru1jn> nomenon: whats' the difference with teh mini iso?
<nomenon> its very small, it downloads what you choose to install while it is installing
<pmjdebru1jn> oh
<nomenon> you can make it install all the ubuntustuffs
<xubuntu50w> so which one should i download?
<nomenon> mini.iso > select text based installer on first or second screen
<nomenon> eventually it will give you a choice to install ubuntu tasks
<xubuntu50w> can u give me the link?
<nomenon> select what tasks you want, such as a server install, Ubuntu full desktop, xubuntu-core, xubuntu full
<xubuntu50w> just wan to confirm
<xubuntu50w> Xubuntu can't install by text based
<xubuntu50w> but Ubuntu can?
<pmjdebru1jn> as i said there little point to it
<nomenon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nomenon> they all can
<pmjdebru1jn> and again, if the installer is having issue, there's a good chance you'll have issues after doing a text based install as well
<nomenon> you have to select the right mini.iso for your hardware
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: the bigger question is, why would you want xubuntu on a proliant?
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm aware it's a bit offtopic
<xubuntu50w> I'm in a small software company
<xubuntu50w> and my owner ask me to download xubutu
<xubuntu50w> xubuntu
<nomenon> virtualbox and mini.iso with some time just trying things might help you alot
<xubuntu50w> how do i know which one is the right mini.iso for my hardware
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: then the question is, why would he want to gui on the server?
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: typically it doesn't have any real use
<nomenon> xubuntu50w, you learn what your hardware architecture is and download the corresponding iso
<pmjdebru1jn> obviously I don't know your use case etc
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu50w: you may want to discuss with your business owner what goals he wants to achieve, and make decision based on that going forward
<nomenon> xubuntu50w, if you do not know your own basic hardware types you should not be installing anything in a work env
<xubuntu50w> so basically I'm doing an internship at a company and my boss require me to use xubuntu
<xubuntu50w> I don
<xubuntu50w> I don't think i have a choice sorry
<pmjdebru1jn> are you sure that's literally that's what they meant?
<xubuntu50w> can u also share the mini iso for Xubuntu?
<pmjdebru1jn> as it's a very odd requirement
<xubuntu50w> He asked me to install Xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu50w> and setup LTSP
<nomenon> xubuntu50w, I did, mini.iso is a minimal iso that lets you choose what you install as you install it, it will let you install all the ubuntutdudududtuus
<pmjdebru1jn> aaaah LTSP
<pmjdebru1jn> so the main goal IS the GUI
<pmjdebru1jn> that explains a little
<xubuntu50w> so when i download the mini.iso
<xubuntu50w> i use the command line install right
<xubuntu50w> but how do i change to xubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> as nomenon said, you can select xubuntu as a task during the install
<xubuntu50w> is it?
<xubuntu50w> ok i will try first
<pmjdebru1jn> be sure to also install openssh during the install, so you can connect to the machien if you screen goes black again
<xubuntu50w> is there any guide for it?
<pmjdebru1jn> no clue
<nomenon> xubuntu50w, all over the internet
<pmjdebru1jn> it's fairly trivial
<xubuntu50w> okok i will try
<nomenon> :)
<xubuntu64w> should I click command line installer or install
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably it would take you only a few minites to try either option :)
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu64w: if you're uncomfortable with the install at all, I highly suggest running it in VMware/KVM/whatever first
<xubuntu64w> can u send me the link for mini.iso again?
<xubuntu64w> because i select my pendrive, the machine doesn't react
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu64w: i'm sure you can find it using google
<xubuntu64w> but why when i select it on my machine
<xubuntu64w> it doesn't show anything
<pmjdebru1jn> "select it on your machine"
<pmjdebru1jn> please elaborate exactly what you're doing
<nomenon> he put it on his thumb drive >:D
<xubuntu64w> I insert my pendrive to my machine
<xubuntu64w> It came out some options
<xubuntu64w> i choose BIOS
<xubuntu64w> and select the pendrive as 1st option in the boot
<xubuntu64w> after that i select my pendrive
<xubuntu64w> it doesn't react
<xubuntu64w> What should I do
<xubuntu64w> is that because the bit for mini.iso is different
<pmjdebru1jn> sound like a isolinux issue
<pmjdebru1jn> how did you put the iso on your pendrive?
<xubuntu64w> use universal USB installer
<pmjdebru1jn> https://etcher.io/ try that
<xubuntu64w> thanks
<pmjdebru1jn> "universal usb installer" seems to try to be clever, which isn't always a good thing
<xubuntu64w> can we use other social apps to chat?
<pmjdebru1jn> no
<xubuntu64w> So that i can show you pictures
<pmjdebru1jn> there's many image sharing services you can use for that
<pmjdebru1jn> and just paste a link here
<xubuntu64w> ok
<xubuntu64w> i cant use the mini.iso
<xubuntu64w> is that because it is not 64 bit
<pmjdebru1jn> "cant"
<pmjdebru1jn> what does that mean
<pmjdebru1jn> please clearly specify what you mean
<pmjdebru1jn> we're not psychic
<Leifie> Hi, anyone here? Good to see you guys. I've got a problem w/ Xubuntu 18.04 installation on MSI GV62, so if anyone have a minute it will be great. I cannot find straight solution or i looking bad. Who knows? :D
<Spass> hello Leifie, what's the problem exactly?
<Leifie> Hi Spass, in general i found there MSI do not like OS another then Windows. Thank you MSI, but to the topic. I'd install the OS, and after that i try to log the first time. And:
<Leifie> 1. Freeze on password -> forced to restart
<Leifie> 2. Freeze just after log -> again restard, took recovery,  reboot 3. Freeze after log again.
<Leifie> There is some issue with packege (dspkginit) i use to try solve, but with another reboot nothing change.
<Spass> your laptop has NVIDIA or AMD GPU?
<Leifie> Nvidia (gf GTX1050)
<Leifie> It can be problem with nvidia drivers install with OS installtion?
<Spass> did you install anything on that system or is it a fresh install that just doesn't want to work?
<Leifie> It's fresh install on new platform.
<Spass> ok, so when you're on the login screen press Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in, and install NVIDIA drivers using "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt install nvidia-384"
<Leifie> Alright! :)
<Leifie> Ooook Spass, i'd like you recommended. It all goes right until 94% i hope it's not stupid question, but drivers installation stopped at this moment, on "writing new private key to /var/lib/shim-signed/mok/mok.priv" should i do something or just wait a little longer?
<Spass> hmm, it's some kind of bug, I see some other person had that issue on his machine, waiting will probably not help here - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042805/installing-nvidia-driver-396-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Spass> you can make sure that you have Secure Boot disabled in the BIOS (not sure if it's important, but this is recommended by that person)
<Spass> and you can always reboot and try again, maybe it's a random issue
<Leifie> Hmm, oki doki. I'll try.
<Spass> oh, there's a solution here - https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1036167/stuck-trying-to-intall-nvidia-390-ubuntu-18-04-lts-/
<Spass> when you get that "error" try to enter your password two times
<Spass> "Try to enter a password twice blindly."
<Spass> so password Enter, password Enter
<Spass> root password of course
<Spass> other options - "Helped, entered password 4 times and its worked." lol
<Spass> and - "The posted solution of typing the password blindly did not work for me. What worked was pressing ESC four times."
<Leifie> Ha! I should be smart enough to looking for solution on Nvidia forums :D
<Leifie> lol
<Leifie> maybe I just need to do something on your keyboard :D like pro haxior in movies :D It's always work then!
<Spass> so 1) disable secure boot in the bios 2) try above solutions if 1 didn't help
<Leifie> Ok, but i already forced laptop to reboot so let's do it as you say :D
<Leifie> on my keyboard*
<Spass> yeah, leave my keyboard alone ;)
<Leifie> Haha :D
<Spass> it has got enough haxoring from my noob fingers
<Leifie> story of my life...
<Leifie> :D
<Leifie> lol i'm done.
<Leifie> it freeze when i recovere do not ended instalation after reboot, so i put password 4 times...
<Leifie> Yeah. It's working.
<Leifie> :D
<Spass> ok, one small step forward
<Leifie> Oki doki Spass i am rly greatful for your support it looks like... Fixed. Everything after logged what should work - work, so i cen move to next step in configuration.
<Leifie> Thx, man once again! :)
<Spass> it works already? cool. I was expecting some more issues going further :) no problem man, have fun configuring that beast
<xubuntu81w> Hi there!
<diogenes_> xubuntu81w, hi!
<xubuntu81w> I'd like to ask for help with a little issue on my system, if possible.
<diogenes_> !ask | xubuntu81w
<ubottu> xubuntu81w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu81w> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> lol
<xubuntu81w> Xubuntu boots slowly. It takes between 1 and 2 minutes.
<xubuntu81w> And it is installed in a SSD.
<Spass> xubuntu81w, yeah, I've seen many topics on forums about that issue with 18.04 recently, are you using Intel graphics?
<xubuntu81w> Oh yes, it is a refurbished laptop, a Dell Latitude E6330.
<Spass> your option is to boot from an older kernel or adding to your GRUB config file this "video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<Spass> I can tell you where exactly
<xubuntu81w> I need to do that while in the GRUB menu, right?
<Spass> not really, you can do it from your system
<xubuntu81w> That'd be great, but where can I find the conf file?
<Spass> edit as root this file /etc/default/grub
<Spass> so "sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub" for example
<Spass> there should be that line somewhere there - "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Spass> change it to - "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<Spass> so just add "video=SVIDEO-1:d" at the end
<Spass> save that file
<xubuntu81w> What will this do btw? I'm curious.
<Spass> and in your terminal run "sudo update-grub" then reboot, that should fix it
<xubuntu81w> Done.
<Spass> no idea what it does exactly, but it helped many people ;)
<xubuntu81w> I see. I'll try that.
<xubuntu81w> Brb.
<Spass> and you can always change it later deleting that and updating your grub again
<Spass> ok, let us know
<xubuntu06w> Well, that definitely did a dent on the boot time, but it's still taking a while.
<xubuntu06w> I wonder if there is something else in the way...
<Spass> that's the only solution I know other than booting from an slightly older kernel
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w, run: systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<Spass> I don't have that issue on my systems (NVIDIA), so I didn't investigate further
<xubuntu73w> Yo Guys
<xubuntu73w> Im currently trying to use autologin on my xubuntu desktop PC
<xubuntu73w> but with the autologin trick using LIGHTDM its takes 30/40 more seconds to boot, i've already set the autotime logout on 0 sec but it still takes way longer than before
<xubuntu06w> There: http://termbin.com/kah7
<xubuntu73w> I've read and tried googling but i didn't come to an solution
<xubuntu73w> the boot time now is 80 seconds
<xubuntu73w> dmesg is 25 seconds , so for some reason i got wrong on lightdm i think
<xubuntu73w> Any suggestions?
<diogenes_> xubuntu73w, run this too: ls $HOME/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<Spass> hello xubuntu73w, and when you disable autologin it boots faster again?
<xubuntu73w> Yes
<xubuntu73w> but for some reason i think the autologin process is taking more time
<xubuntu73w> gonna run that command
<Spass> xubuntu06w, out of curiosity, do you have autologin enabled too?
<Spass> maybe your issue is related
<xubuntu06w> What's autologin?
<Spass> do you have to enter your user password on system start?
<xubuntu06w> Sorry, I've only dabbled in Linux for a short while compared to WZ.
<xubuntu73w> diogenes, ran the command in sudo mode as administrator, cannot acces '/root/.config/autostart': no such file or directory
<xubuntu06w> I do.
<Spass> ok, so not related
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w, ls $HOME/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> no root
<diogenes_> no sudo
<xubuntu06w> Doesn't exist.
<diogenes_> doesn't exist what?
<xubuntu06w> The directory.
<diogenes_> ok open settings > session and startup > application autostart
<diogenes_> see what is ticked for startup
<Spass> diogenes_, you pinged wring xubuntuXXX ;)
<Spass> wrong*
<diogenes_> Spass, lol, i guess so, too many xubuntus XD
<xubuntu06w> AT-SPI D-Bus Bus, Blueman Applet(Bluetooth), Evolution alarm(which I should have uninstalled), PolicyKit Authentication, Power Manager...
<Spass> xubuntu06w, you're fine
<Spass> that was directed to the other user
<xubuntu06w> Oh, ack! Sorry.
<diogenes_> and there is no print quaue applet to startup?
<xubuntu06w> There is, I didn't finish :D
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w, try to disable it, also disable snap or even better remove it and then reboot again.
<xubuntu06w> Alright. It won't auto-start, but I'll still be able to open it manually, right?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> also look for snap
<xubuntu06w> Can't find anything named snap.
<diogenes_> ok try to reboot see if disabling the print from autostart changed anything
<xubuntu06w> Alright.
 * Spass purges snapd as fast as possible on 18.04
 * diogenes_ purges it even faster alongside with thunderbird, pidgin, whoopsie, gnome-software and few others :)
<xubuntu91w> Nope, the boot time actually **increased**. I measured it with my Casio, from the GRUB screen to the login window it took 03:09 minutes.
<xubuntu91w> It is strange, because the xubuntu screen appears first, but then it just sits there in a blackscreen.
<diogenes_> xubuntu91w, is it a new fresh install?
<xubuntu91w> This install is a month old, at worst, not even that.
<Spass> hmm, so that "grub fix" doesn't really helped :/
<diogenes_> xubuntu91w, was it always this slow?
<xubuntu91w> I cannot recall, a friend of mine realized :/.
<xubuntu91w> As I said, I only owned this laptop for like less than a month.
<Spass> you can try to boot from an older kernel in your grub menu
<xubuntu73w> Did any of you ever created a own desktop environment with XUBUNTU as core?
<xubuntu91w> No, it was a dual boot setup.
<xubuntu91w> I made an image of windows and deleted the partition yesterday.
<xubuntu91w> Wait a minute, there's something weird here.
<xubuntu91w> In my partition list the swap partition doesn't show up.
<diogenes_> xubuntu91w, one more thing you should check, go to bios, dard drive sata mode and notice whether it's AHCI or IDE
<xubuntu91w> Damn, I didn't even take that in account. But why would the refurb guys set it to IDE? Those haven't been used for years!
<xubuntu91w> Anyways, brb.
<Spass> xubuntu91w, new Ubuntu installer doesn't create separate swap partition iirc, swapfile is the new default now
<xubuntu11w> Back.
<xubuntu11w> Heh, I should consider making an account on Freenode :/
<xubuntu11w> Anyways, AHCI is enabled.
<Spass> xubuntu11w, not sure if you missed my last message - new Ubuntu installer doesn't create separate swap partition iirc, swapfile is the new default now
<xubuntu11w> What do you mean? I'm a bit confused.
<diogenes_> xubuntu11w, ok, 3 minutes boot time is very slow and what about windows boot time?
<xubuntu11w> It was definitely faster.
<diogenes_> xubuntu11w, do you have to enter the password at boot time in order to login? or it logs in automatically?
<Spass> xubuntu11w, you can always change your nick on IRC using command "/nick YOUR_NICK"
<Y0ungst3r> Better.
<Y0ungst3r> Thanks.
<Spass> and way less confusing :) np
<Y0ungst3r> No, it's the Xubuntu login window.
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, so you need to enter the password each time you boot?
<Y0ungst3r> Yes. But are you talking about the Xubuntu login window?
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, yes
<Y0ungst3r> Yes, it is enabled.
<diogenes_> try got to menu > users and groups and change it to Password: Not asked for password
<Y0ungst3r> Done, time to reboot.
<Y0ungst3r> Hmm, the login window still shows up, it just doesn't ask for a password.
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, you mean you still can see this: https://bluesabre.org/2018/03/03/lightdm-gtk-greeter-2-0-4-released/
<Y0ungst3r> Precisely.
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, then there is definitely something wrong with your installation because you shouldn't see that window at all and that's what causes the slow boot time.
<diogenes_> i'd conside a re-installation
<diogenes_> consider*
<Y0ungst3r> I've made a backup of my /home folder. What should I do in order to set everything back to normal?
<Y0ungst3r> When I re-install, that is.
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, if you've got a backup then it's all fine, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Y0ungst3r> I don't think so. I went with the defaults.
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, run: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<Y0ungst3r> Sorry, I'm not that well versed when it comes to Linux, I'll need a few more years.
<Y0ungst3r> http://termbin.com/w8qm
<diogenes_> yep, no separate /home, then really make sure you've got a backup of your data because a re-installation with wipe everything off
<Spass> to be honest I would wait with that reinstall, there's a big chance that you will have that slow boot issue after you'd upgrade your fresh install
<Y0ungst3r> Alright. So you're saying it would be best to rearrange everything by hand?
<Spass> and if you really want to enable autologin you could change some config files to do so
<diogenes_> i'd have done a re-installation loooog time ago if my pc was booting 3 minutes
<diogenes_> but ok, it's up to you.
<Spass> right, but it seems that there's something wrong with the new update, many users have that issue
<Spass> Y0ungst3r, is slow boot your only issue now or does your system have other problems?
<Y0ungst3r> Well, there's one little thing, but I think it is more related to the laptop.
<Y0ungst3r> The fan turns on for brief periods of time, then shuts off again.
<Y0ungst3r> That happens sometimes, especially when I'm using Firefox. Don't ask me why ._.
<Y0ungst3r> But as I said, it is a refurb. Wouldn't be surprised it is was related to hardware.
<Spass> well, fan profile is usually controlled by the bios, I don;t know any way to change it
<diogenes_> in some bios there is an option, fans always on enable/disable
<Y0ungst3r> Either way, I don't think it is related to Linux.  From what I know, Dell support is ok on Linux.
<Spass> anyway, did you try to boot using another kernel from the grub menu? that's the last thing you can test
<Spass> if you can't see grub at startup, hold Shift
<Y0ungst3r> Nope, GRUB is still there.
<Y0ungst3r> How do I use another kernel?
<Spass> well assuming that you have some older kernels, they should be visible somewhere on that list
<Y0ungst3r> Alright, brb.
<xubuntu08w> Done.
<xubuntu08w> Looks like the other acc is still logged in.
<Y0ungst3r> Anyways, I went in Ubuntu Advanced Options and selected the older kernel. And it booted instantly!
<Y0ungst3r> So it's definitely related to the newer kernel.
<Spass> yeah, that's why I think reinstall is a bad idea now
<Spass> you would upgrade and have the same issue, probably
<Y0ungst3r> You have a point. Until there's a kernel update it will be no good.
<Spass> I think it's a temporary bug and will be fixed soon
<Y0ungst3r> Anyways, how can I set the older kernel as a default?
<Spass> good question, I've never done it myself, but I think of some options - removing the new kernel, or editing the GRUB with something like GRUB customizer (GUI tool)
<diogenes_> Y0ungst3r, grub customizer might help
<Y0ungst3r> I'll check it out.
<Y0ungst3r> Brb.
<Y0ungst3r> I just updated it with the GRUB customizer.
<Spass> also, since it didn't help, that "video=SVIDEO-1:d" entry can be removed now from the /etc/default/grub
<xubuntu47w> I do not use Firefox, how may I remove the firefox-locale files?
<Spass> sudo apt purge firefox-locale*
<xubuntu47w> Thank you
<Spass> np
<Y0ungst3r> Man, you guys rock!
<Y0ungst3r> I just did some arrangements with the GRUB customizer and now the boot time went from 03:09 to 00:12 from the BIOS screen to the login.
<Spass> Y0ungst3r, you should observe new system upgrades for something like linux-image-4.15.xxx-generic
<Spass> new kernel will hopefully fix those boot time issues
<Y0ungst3r> You mean in the system updates?
<Spass> yes, but the kernel will probably be installed in the background, as a security update
<Y0ungst3r> Alright, I'll keep that in mind.
<Spass> anyway, it's kinda sad that this bug is present in the LTS release, clearly that kernel version should be tested more
<Y0ungst3r> There's something I'm thinking about. Do any of you work in Linux systems for a living?
<Spass> nah, just an end-user with some time to spare on IRC
<Y0ungst3r> Heh, sometimes I wish I did jump ship earlier. I admit the Terminal is still a bit daunting to me, but it is a very consistent and uniform system.
<Spass> Linux makes you learn things, it's a system for tinkers, and the community is super-awesome (most of the times)
<Y0ungst3r> My experiences with the community have been mostly positive. Sometimes I get angry with the problems I encounter(not in this instance), but I don't take it out on others.
<Y0ungst3r> It's a very different philosophy.
<Spass> we all get angry sometimes, bugs happens, sometimes they're annoying
<Spass> or break something that used to work perfectly
<Spass> but I have great respect for all the people behind any FOSS project, I've met some amazingly knowledgeable people in past years
<Jedee2011> hi guys, after much trying and reading, i've decided to reinstall xubuntu, i've saved all my data with help from the usb live image, and as of this early morning running like a charm again also on my ssd
<Jedee2011> my old HDD is now backup, only i want to know how i can delete the old install files so the boot is up to speed
#xubuntu 2018-07-12
<n-iCe> hi
<xubuntu24w> Hi everyone, I have a problem with mouse controls on Xubuntu and I really need some help.
<xubuntu24w> In file manager it keeps scrolling up on its own, and in some programs it left clicks continuusly on its own.
<xubuntu24w> But in other programs like Mozilla, it works perfectly.
<xubuntu24w> If someone can offer any suggestions, I'd appreciate it. :-)
<diogenes_> xubuntu24w, try a new user first
<Piggytater> Is this better? :-)
<diogenes_> Piggytater, lol you didn't understand, i mean create a new xubuntu user
<diogenes_> menu > users and groups
<diogenes_> new user
<diogenes_> then log out and log in back but with the new user
<Piggytater> Oh sorry, I'm quite new at this. I'll try it now. Thanks. :-)
<Piggytater> I'm back. Tried logging in as another user, made no difference.
<Piggytater> Strangely enough, I discovered that it only scrolls up in file manager if I have the files view as compact list.
<GridCube> Piggytater: tried another mouse?
<GridCube> sounds like a hardware issue
<Piggytater> Tried another mouse just now, same thing.
<Piggytater> Both mice work perfect on my Windows 7 partition.
<Piggytater> Just now I realized too that when I hover the mouse cursor at the bar above the chat, it continuously alternates between the "Status" and "#xubuntu" tabs.
<GridCube> is any of your keyboard keys stuck?
<Piggytater> No, as far as I can tell. I can type with no problem and when I log in at my Windows partition, everything works as good as ever.
<Piggytater> On a whim, I tried just now to disconnect my Wacom tablet, still no difference.
<qwebirc74533> hello guys i just installed xubuntu to and old laptop and i need some help
<qwebirc74533> can anyone help me/
<adriano1816> Hello
<adriano1816> Anyone uses tl-wn821n wifi dongle?
<Piggytater> If anyone has a suggestion for my mouse issue and I'm logged out, I have made a topic about it on Reddit at r/Xubuntu, with the username Piggytater.
<Piggytater> Thank you in advance. :-)
<adriano1816> Someone could help me copile a driver?
<adriano1816> I've already tryied to compile myself, but always got errors
<adriano1816> The wifi dongle works with the kernel current, but with some issues
<diogenes_> adriano1816, maybe ask in #ubuntu-dev
<adriano1816> Thank you diogenes_.
<diogenes_> yw
<theno1soco> Help with getting my canon mg4250 scanner working again?
<andresgrad> Hi there
<diogenes_> hi
<andresgrad> May anybody give me a hand?
<andresgrad> Diogenes, do you speak Spanish?
<nomenon> !ask andresgrad
<nomenon> hmm
<nomenon> !help andresgrad
<nomenon> ill figure this bot out sooner or later
<nomenon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nomenon> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<diogenes_> nomenon, when you run a bot script, you do it like this: !ask | <nickname>
<nomenon> thank you
<diogenes_> yw
<nomenon> !help | nomenon
<ubottu> nomenon, please see my private message
<andresgrad> Ok, I installed Xubuntu 18.04 (64 bits) 1 month ago. I'm very happy with it. But I noticed some bugs (or stuff that do not work well on my laptop). They may has a solution. The most anoying is: when i close the lid of my laptop, and the system go to sleep, after that I open the lid, introduce my password, but the screen goes black. I know the system is running, but the screen doesn't show anything.
<andresgrad> What I do in that moment is: press the shutdown button once, after that press enter (so the system suspends), then press ESC, putt my password again and I can see my desktop again.
<andresgrad> Nevertheless, all the program I had open, are closed.
<nomenon> do you need it to lock when you close the lid?
<andresgrad> My laptop is a Lenovo Ideapad 300-14IBR
<andresgrad> Yes, nomenon, I set it up so.
<andresgrad> Does it happen with your system as well?
<nomenon> no
<nomenon> mine is set to not do anything
<nomenon> andresgrad, uname -a and tell me what it says please
<andresgrad> anonimo@soprano:~$ uname -a Linux soprano 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nomenon> andresgrad, everything im finding says get rid of lightlocker and use xscreensaver
<xubuntu98w> Hello! This is andresgrad
<nomenon> hello!
<nomenon> andresgrad, everything im finding says get rid of lightlocker and use xscreensaver
<nomenon> apparently its a bug from 14 that has come back?
<nomenon> gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver apparently do not have this issue
<xubuntu98w> Ok, how do I get rid of Lightlocker and use xscreensaver? Are they programs that I can install and uninstall
<xubuntu98w> ?
<xubuntu98w> Ok! I will try them! Thanks a lots nomenom!
#xubuntu 2018-07-13
<Canid1> Hi. When I select "Logout" option from xubuntu, it ends the session, and immediately opens a new one. Can anyone help me figure this out?
<zarzar> hi, i have 2 ubuntu systems i switched to xcfe, one was about 8 months ago, it has a better look and layout than the one i just switched today, the new one looks like a blue version of the ubuntu desktop, no real changes, i installed xubuntu-desktop via apt-get
<zarzar> i think i wanted xcfe4 not xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Did you select the 'xfce' or 'xubuntu' session in lightdm/the login screen?
<zarzar> there is no option on ligin screen for that
<zarzar> login**
<pmjdebru1jn> zarzar: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z60tgjQS9pE/Ws7-XUBsIXI/AAAAAAAAP8s/ivPReUlTdXsunlmcAAziU6_cnLX2JF9KgCLcBGAs/s1600/Screenshot_2018-04-12_02-35-55.png that's how xubuntu is supposed to look
<Unit193> Should be top right corner.
<pmjdebru1jn> zarzar: is that the "look" you want, or don't want?
<zarzar> mine does not look like that
<zarzar> looks like ubuntu but blue, no other change
<Unit193> That's not a Xubuntu session then.
<zarzar> sudo install apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<pmjdebru1jn> zarzar: if you have old files in your homedir that might influence things though
<zarzar> is that not right?
<pmjdebru1jn> yes but there are always local settings in your homedir
<zarzar> what should i do?
<pmjdebru1jn> there's ~/.config/xfcesomething
<pmjdebru1jn> which you could move aside
<zarzar> no xcfe*** in that dir
<zarzar> there is a gnome-session dir and a gtk-3.0 dir
<pmjdebru1jn> do you have a ~/.gtkrc-2.0 or $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<zarzar> Unit193: found it
<zarzar> Unit193: how do i always use that?
<Unit193> zarzar: Going forward it should use whatever you selected last, so that should now be default.
<zarzar> neither xcfe or xubuntu look like my other xcfe system
<zarzar> dang
<zarzar> scroll bars in allpications window does not work
<zarzar> great
<zarzar> maybe i uninstalled ubuntu desktop on other system
<pmjdebru1jn> normally that shouldn't matter
<zarzar> ubuntu is still a session option, maybe its the versions
<zarzar> how do i get xubuntu version?
<zarzar> desktop version
<pmjdebru1jn> zarzar: try creating a new user account
<pmjdebru1jn> then login using the new users, with the xubuntu sessin
<pmjdebru1jn> see if that makes a difference
<pmjdebru1jn> then at least you know whether is homedir related or not
<zarzar> in xubuntu session, the ubuntu gear is still shown in top right of toolbar, but does not work, log out does not work
<zarzar> only log out on xubuntu drop down works
<zarzar> guest session is the same
<zarzar> Xfconf has LaunchGNOME checked
<zarzar> new account is the same
<zarzar> was i suppoosed to see a package configuration screen during install?
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-07-14
<nomenon> sorry for the spam
<xubuntu56i> yo yo how can i watch videos on youtube
<xubuntu56i> ?
<xubuntu56i> hello
<diogenes_> xubuntu56i, by clicking on thumbnails?
<xubuntu56i> thumbnails ? programm?
<knome> xubuntu56i, use the web browser
<xubuntu56i> and then ?
<knome> xubuntu56i, go to youtube.com
<xubuntu56i> viedeos doesnt work
<knome> please be more specific - in what way do they not work?
<knome> is there an error message?
<xubuntu56i> ok sorry :D ....... xubuntu is very good :D .... on ubuntu doesnt work youtube
<knome> but videos work on xubuntu?
<xubuntu56i> yes
<knome> in that case, if you want them to work on ubuntu, you might want to ask #ubuntu...
<xubuntu56i> why not on ubuntu ?
<xubuntu56i> need some programs ?
<knome> you shouldn't need any additional software, but if you say they don't work... then i have no idea what would be going on
<knome> after all this is the xubuntu support channel
<nomenon> i think he wants restricted-extras
<nomenon> and flash
<diogenes_> nomenon, i don't think, youtube is using html5
<diogenes_> i think that's just a joke
<nomenon> he said youtube he meant pornhub
<diogenes_> nomenon, how do you know?
<nomenon> had the same problem
<nomenon> :)
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> then still you need any of those, google-chrome is what you need
<nomenon> meh
<nomenon> I like firefox
<rud0lf> stop killing foxes to make firefox browsers!
<usrshv> Hi! how do i set thunar to allow me shell-scripts execution?
<diogenes_> usrshv, why not making a shortcut that will run your script?
<usrshv> diogenes_ Yes, i will. And there is "open with other program" prompt with custom command /bin/sh. Now.. how to reset mime ? ) Thanks.
<diogenes_> usrshv, by renaming it maybe, not sure.
<usrshv> diogenes_ Thank to great random.. i copy contents of script to another file, and it not run. so i not overrided the defaults. Thanks, i done...
<xubuntu94w> Alguien habla español?
<xubuntu35w> hi everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu35w> I'm on a clean installation of Xubuntu and I just got my setup running with 2 monitors behind a port replicator. This is the first time I'm trying Linux on a desktop machine so I'm not yet very tech savvy. My problem is that - since they monitors are connected via usb - I don't have any signal during the login phase
<xubuntu35w> after login everything works fine. is there a way to install the drivers so that it also works during login?
<xubuntu35w> Current workaround is using auto-login which is not my favourite option
<xubuntu42w> hey, I was here earlier known as xubuntu35w
<xubuntu42w> I'm still looking for a way to install drivers on a "higher privilege" (?) since my display (connected via usb) is not being recognized before login
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu42w:  you might need to enable the framebuffer device by loading the udl module
<well_laid_lawn> earlier
#xubuntu 2018-07-15
<cimbakahn> Can i uninstall this without suffering any problems ----> gnome-encfs-manager
<Spass> cimbakahn, that package is not in the official repositories, so it's not needed for Xubuntu to work, but we don't know your use cases, so... do you need to have "manager and mounter for encfs stashes featuring per-stash configuration" on your system for something?
<Spass> dropbox? owncloud?
<cimbakahn> I have been using Linux for over 8 years, and this is the first time i have heard about the package.  It is in Voyager XFCE.
<cimbakahn> I hope it doesn't have anything to do with using my USB stick.
<Spass> nah, they probably include it to help people mount their cloud drives easily etc.
<Spass> this is why I stay away from bloated distros
<Spass> I'm not saying they're bad, just not for me
#xubuntu 2019-07-08
<xuser> Hello all
<Alabalistic> hi
<jarnos> How do you install ubuntu so that there is full-disk encryption on one drive and no encryption on another?
<tomreyn> either just add the second drive after installation, or do manual partitioning and add it there. i'd recommend the former since it's less to configure then.
<tomreyn> (and less can go wrong)
<tomreyn> that's assuming you mean full disk encryption except for /boot (and this other disk)
<jarnos> tomreyn, if I use the manual partitioning can I choose to encrypt the first drive during installation, or do I have to configure it afterwards?
<tomreyn> yes you can encrypt the first driver during installation whether you do partitioning automatic or manual.
<jarnos> tomreyn, ok, thanks
<tomreyn> you can also select automatic parittioning, forward, have the changes written to disk, return to the partitioning step, select manual partitioning, to see what the automatic partitioner would have done. you may then bneed to reboot qand restart the installer, however, in case you'll want to make additional changes to partitioning (since further changes may fail until the next reboot).
<tomreyn> automatic installations are usually rather fast (especially if you *don't choose to install updates while its installing). If you never did it, i recommend you just do an automatic encrypted install and then inspect what the installer did in terms of partitioning and file systems, using tools such as parted -ls or fdisk -l  on the one hand, lsblk and mount on the other.
<tomreyn> also pvs, vgs, lvs, dmsetup ls
 * tomreyn nap, ttyl
<gnouf1> Hi
<ControlAltDelici> ciao a tutti
<ControlAltDelici> could any of you help me please?
<ControlAltDelici> I use Xubuntu (19.04) and the applications in Qt do not show the icons in the application menus
<xubuntu25w> Hey guys, I'm having problems with my front audio connection
#xubuntu 2019-07-09
<jak0723> hey, I just installed a Xubuntu 18.04 VM via VirtualBox. I'm tweaking the xfce settings and I can't figure out how to change the width of the window buttons. I've tried out some suggested solutions that edit the '.gtkrc' file, but it isn't working for me
<jak0723> this is what I mean by window buttons, I want them to be wider so that they aren't cut off with ellipses, or that I can at least see more of the title https://puu.sh/DQyaU/3c546fb282.png
<diogenes_> jak0723, decrease font size.
<jak0723> I have a 4k monitor, I'd prefer the font to stay at that size
<diogenes_> jak0723, then most likely you need to wait a bit for the official 4.14 which promises a better scaling capability.
<jak0723> the suggested solutions I mentioned involve modifying the "XfceTasklist-max-button-length" setting in order to achieve what I want
<jak0723> I just don't know how to change that setting, using a '.gtkrc' file doesn't seem to work for me
<diogenes_> did you re-log after applying that change?
<jak0723> you mean reboot the system?
<jak0723> yeah I did that
<jak0723> btw this is one of those solutions that I found https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12664
<diogenes_> jak0723, another try is to create a test panel and set it as Deskbar and add the window buttons to that panel the play with Row size, Number of rows and Length settings.
<diogenes_> then*
<jak0723> deskbar? Like this? https://puu.sh/DQyul/467c7e74e0.png
<diogenes_> jak0723, yes, now go to that panel settings and increase the row size, length and so on
<diogenes_> and see if it stretches the way you need.
<jak0723> this is it at max row size https://puu.sh/DQyw6/dd28ce4201.png
<jak0723> with deskbar it makes it wider, with horizontal, it's thicker
<jak0723> it doesn't directly affect the width of the window buttons
<diogenes_> now length and nr of rows
<diogenes_> set maximum
<jak0723> ok, increasing the row size and the number of rows seems to work, but I'd rather it be horizontal instead of deskbar https://puu.sh/DQyzc/29734fa8ff.png
<jak0723> also the height of the window buttons is too small with that, the text is cut off, as can be seen with the bottom of the 'j'
<jak0723> it's supposed to be 'jak', not 'iak'
<diogenes_> jak0723, what i mean is that you can have 2 panels, one hor one ver and limit that ver deskbar only as to show you the window buttons also set it to autohide and that's how you have everything you need and nothing gets in the way.
<jak0723> I don't want that, I want the window buttons in the vertical panel that I already have to be wider
<brainwash> jak0723: https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/tasklist#style_properties
<jak0723> I tried that
<brainwash> the file name is .gtkrc-2.0
<jak0723> I tried that too
<jak0723> https://puu.sh/DQyCC/66c28c40de.png
<brainwash> does changing any of the other properties work?
<jak0723> what other properties?
<jak0723> like modifying the font in the gtkrc-2.0 file?
<jak0723> I tried that it didn't work either
<jak0723> brb dinner
<brainwash> like XfceTasklist::minimized-icon-lucency
<jak0723> huh, changing that does effect it
<jak0723> then why can't I change the window button width?
<jak0723> oh, looks like I had to increase the value much more than 200 to make a difference
<brainwash> aha
<jak0723> thanks for the help, I'm not sure how long it would have taken for me to figure it out on my own if you didn't suggest changing minimized-icon-lucency
<jak0723> it's weird, that 'menu-max-width-chars' setting doesn't seem to do anything
<brainwash> glad that it's working now
<brainwash> I can't test right now if menu-max-width-chars works or not
<brainwash> how do you test it?
<jak0723> change the  value, save and hit `xfce4-panel -r`
<brainwash> but what is the use case?
<brainwash> it should affect the menu list for grouped windows I think
<jak0723> oh you're right, it does affect that
<jak0723> I thought it was for the window button title
<ssarah> hei guys, i changed my password with passwd but now the keystore thing is asking me for my old password on every boot
<ssarah> how to i change its password?
<diogenes_> ssarah, what keystore?
<ssarah> that thing that stores your keys?
<ssarah> I don't remember the name proper...
<ssarah> should i reboot?
<diogenes_> ssarah, it's called keyring, seahorse, open it from the menu and change your password to blank one and it will not ask you to unlock.
<ssarah> donthave it on the menu
<ssarah> on bash i can see a keyring and a keytool
<diogenes_> ssarah, sudo apt install seahorse
<jak0723> hey, is there a way to make it so that long filenames are truncated so that icon spacing is consistent? If a filename is too long, the spacing gets weird https://puu.sh/DQCQm/df48412475.png
<jak0723> apparently a person fixed their issue by applying a patch, but I don't know how to do that https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=11486
<brainwash> jak0723: that would require you to read a guide or tutorial about building packages
<brainwash> alternatively, you could install thunar 1.8 from the xubuntu PPA
<jak0723> does thunar 1.8 fix the icon spacing issue?
<brainwash> I guess I read the bug report not properly
<brainwash> 1.8 behaves the same :/
<jak0723> oh, is there another xfce file manager that I could use that doesn't have that issue?
<brainwash> not Xfce, but there are Nautilus (GNOME), Nemo (Cinnamon) and Caja (MATE)
<brainwash> I don't know how those behave though
<jak0723> ok, guess I'll give nautilus a go
<brainwash> probably best to install it with --no-install-recommends
<brainwash> sudo apt install --no-install-recommends nautilus
<brainwash> otherwise it may pull in extra stuff
<hexacode> hello all
<hexacode> i want to use wall command in local
<hexacode> but it's not working ?
<gnrp> hexacode: What do you mean "in local"?
<hexacode> gnrp, on my machine not a server
<hexacode> i open 2 terminal
<hexacode> i write wall "test"
<hexacode> but nothing happens
<hexacode> ok i find because gnome terminal is a shit
<gnrp> hexacode: Did you activate writing messages by using `mesg`?
<gnrp> ah, ok
<hobs0n> why hallo thare! howsit going these wonderful evening?
<diogenes_> lovely, wbu?
<hobs0n> im fine :)  Im quite a linux newbie. Ive been trying various distros and finally settled on Xubuntu on this old slow laptop :)
<diogenes_> excellent choice.
<hobs0n> I was messing around with the keyboard shortcuts, felt the need to reset the kb shortcuts. But that didnt reset to the default kb shrotcuts in xfce, it reset to very few, non-working kbshortcuts... :/
<hobs0n> I searched arund for a while now and havent found any good info on this. I wish to get the defaulty xfce xubuntu keyboard shortcuts back
<diogenes_> you can always rename .config/xfce4 folder and reboot.
<hobs0n> uhm ok
<knome> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<hobs0n> ok, cya soon then :)
<hobs0n> blark,
<hobs0n> i ran rm -r ~/.config/xfce4 and rebooted, the nonworking non-default "default" kb shrtcuts are stil therel
<diogenes_> maybe you have restore old session enabled.
<hobs0n> when I checked /settings/Session and Startup  , none of the save session options were checked
<hobs0n> when I goto ./.config/xfce4 i only have two dirs, panel and xfwm4
<diogenes_> look in settings editor > xfce4 session > saveonexit
<hobs0n> HM OK
<hobs0n> sry
<hobs0n> ah, itwas indeed checked there
<hobs0n> is it enough to logout or do I have to reboot?
<diogenes_> now clean saved sessions
<diogenes_> then logout
<hobs0n> ok
<xubuntu70w> Hey guys I'm having a problem with my cdrom playing
<knome> press the stop button? ;)
<xubuntu70w> the weird thing is that my dvd is recognized by the system
<knome> (more seriously, please explain the issue in detail)
<xubuntu70w> lol
<knome> dvd or cd?
<xubuntu70w> cd
<knome> if it's a dvd, is it a commercial movie?
<xubuntu70w> its a cd
<knome> it's been quite some time since i inserted any optical media in a drive...
<xubuntu70w> the output of hwinfo --cdrom tells me the system can see the drive but whenever I try to mount it I just get a "no medium found"
<knome> audio cd?
<xubuntu70w> yep
<knome> iirc, you don't really "mount" audio cd's
<knome> are you looking to simply listen to the cd or rip it?
<xubuntu70w> both
<xubuntu70w> one thing I noticed was my cdrom wasn't in my fstab, could that be the problem?
<knome> have you tried opening it in parole?
<diogenes_> xubuntu70w, try a different cd, dvd to make sure it's not cd damaged or laser.
<xubuntu70w> I've tried two cds
<knome> fstab is for static file systems, not external media
<xubuntu70w> gotcha
<knome> then i remember having this issue where my cdrom device was /dev/sr0, but all software looked for /dev/cdrom, so i symlinked the latter to the former...
<knome> but i'd really just try opening the cd in parole first and see if it plays :)
<xubuntu70w> where would I access it
<hobs0n> it didnt work :/ How do total cleanup of xfce? uninstall all xfce stuff from synaptic ?
<xubuntu70w> I can't see my cd, that's the main problem I'm having
<knome> as i said, it's been a long time since i've played with optical media – i don't even have an optical drive in my pc; i'll have to refer to somebody else to help you
<knome> hobs0n, are you looking for the xfce or the xubuntu defaults?
<knome> hobs0n, xubuntu comes with only a few default shortcuts
<diogenes_> xubuntu70w, look in gnome-disk-utility, maybe it's there.
<diogenes_> hobs0n, also you can try with a new user tat's guaranteed you get the new clean dfault session.
<diogenes_> that*
<hobs0n> knome: uhm then im looking for the xfce default s
<hobs0n> diogenes_: hm that might be an idea but id like to try learning how da effing hell this works first :)  but thanks
<knome> hobs0n, please remember this is a family-friendly channel...
<hobs0n> how about trying sudo apt-get purge xfce4?
<hobs0n> knome: ah sorry for that, Ill not do it again!
<knome> hobs0n, what about /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml ?
<knome> copy that over to your ~ and you should get the xfce defaults
<hobs0n> ok, ill try that :)
<FMC> it's the guy with the cd problem again
<hobs0n> yay, finally solved it :)  just ran sudo apt purge xf* and cleansed it and ren sudo apt install xfce . so now it works as i wanted :)
<hobs0n> thanks for all the help
<friendlyGoat> hello, im trying to remove a package but when i try to remove it it says its going to remove xubuntu-core and xubuntu-desktop with it even though the package poses no benefit to me whatsoever.
<friendlyGoat> its spice-vdagent and it keeps having an error whenever i boot up which annoys me
<friendlyGoat> isnt it only for if im in a virtual machine? my os is actually installed.
<xubuntu27w> Hi, I'm trying to do an automated install of 18.04 LTS with Packer. Does anyone know of a keystroke sequence that would allow the installer to get the the Advances options to edit the boot command? This doesn't seem to be available in 18.04...
#xubuntu 2019-07-10
<pragomer> hi. can you confirm that catfish (using catfish 1.4.4 under xubuntu 18.04.2) can NOT find content in eml files?
<pragomer> i HAVE activated content search : http://i.imgur.com/p8N1bKW.png
<xubuntu73w> Hi all ! I'm having an issue with xubuntu live usb stick.
<gnrp> xubuntu73w: Tell your problem and then if anybody knows the answer, he will tell
<xubuntu73w> While I add a new partition on the stick, the xubuntu live doesn't boot anymore in legacy
<xubuntu73w> Just UEFI... And that's a problem for me, I would like to recover  the 2-way boot as before
<reborn> Hello. Are there any options to get notifications for new firmware updates from lvfs? (fwupd.org) in Xubuntu? I have a supported Dell system and would like to install firmware updates as soon as they are available. I am running 18.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> reborn: gnome-/ubuntu-software would list those lvfs / fwupd updates when they're available. i don't know whether xubuntu uses it, though. other than that, i *assume* (don't have a supported device i could test with) that   sudo fwupdmgr get-updates   would list available updates for your supported devices (which could, e.g., be forwarded to notify-send to show up on your desktop)
<n-iCe> hi guys
<n-iCe> hi, any idea why is my system mounting the usbs as root or with root access only
<genii> Default ownership of a detected drive is root. If it has a filesystem which also supports linux permissions schemes, it will use that. So the root filesystem of the drive will always belong to root by default if it's something like ext2/3/4 or similar. If it's a foreign filesystem it will try to mount it with something like FUSE and give write when possible. So if you have a drive with linux filesystem and permissions on it, you need to have a folder
<genii> on it which is owned by the user you want to be able to write there.
<genii> Ownership of the partition itself cannot be easily altered, it is done during detection
<evg19> i'm installing xubuntu and typing from it.
<evg19> Couldn't find option not install any addition software. Is it possible?
<evg19> i would like to have minimum installation
<gnrp> evg19: Open the menu, type "software", and then you have kind of an "app store"
<gnrp> ah, sorry, thought the other way round
<tomreyn> the default ubuntu desktop installer has a minimal option, i don't know whether xubuntu has one. if you'd like no graphical desktop you can purge anything that looks like graphics incluiding xubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-minimal.
<gnrp> well, it is the minimal installation. You can remove components, but then things might break when you upgrade later on
<evg19> yes, I remember i did minimal ubuntu installation somehow.  Now is time to restart. See you guys.
<tomf> so, I have an issue where my system hangs for a second when I run sensors or if i8k is changing fan speeds -- I figure they're the same issue. Where should I start to figure out what is wrong?
<tomreyn> tomf: hi, how did your benchmarks go? eny findings on the memory test?
<tomreyn> *any
<tomf> ooh! good reminder. I'll run that now.
<tomf> I'm only living with this laptop until Sunday -- but I've got a free afternoon so I figured I'd look into this goofy sensor thing
<tomf> it seems that a lot of people have fan issues with older dell systems
<tomreyn> memtest86+ will probably take a night for its default 2 passes. might not be worth it if you'll pass it away on sunday, unless you want to make sure it's in as-good-shape-as-it-can-be-on-a-10+-year-old-system
 * tomreyn bedtime
<tomf> oh wow, I had no idea it took so long
<tomreyn> good luck
<tomf> thanks tomreyn -- sleep well
#xubuntu 2019-07-11
<friendlyGoat> this is the last thing i seem to need help with, i would like to know if theres a way i can get plymouth splash screen to appear on my other monitor during boot-time? it only appears on my main screen while my other one is blank. is that just how it is or can i make it appear on both screens?
<n-iCe> It's late
<dps> whats the general Xubuntu node?
<dps> #off-topic?
<xubuntu48w> Hi I have just installed xubuntu 19.04 on my Lenovo ideapad S130. The volume and brightness keys do not work, but they were fine on xubuntu 18.04. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> 3 minutes is not enough.
<appa> I'm trying to run a script with multiple "notify-send" persistant messages, but I haven't found a way to remove them without killing all with "pkill xfce4-notifyd", is there any way to end a specific instance?
<CyberMent> Hello, I'm having issues with copying an pasting in xfce.  I cannot even select text in gedit and firefox.
<superdarion> Hi. I was wondering of someone could shine some light on a problem I'm having. I have subuntu 18.04 and I'm trying to configure lightDM. The problem I'm having is that the config files at /etc/lightdm/ are being ignored by lightDM. I found this on the ubuntu documentation "but this config file will be ignored if accountsservice is running on your s
<superdarion> ystem", but it doesn't say what to do about this. Can anyone help?
<superdarion> *xubuntu 18.04
<brainwash> superdarion: what is ignored?
<brainwash> you can use the application "lightdm gtk greeter settings" to change settings also
<superdarion> The configuration files in /etc/lightdm/ are ignored, including those modified by lightdm gtk greeter settings
<superdarion> So, /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf is the one I care about. Nothing in it is being followed
<brainwash> for me it is
<brainwash> but that's with 19.10 (dev)
<brainwash> and /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon is running here
<brainwash> superdarion: you checked the log files yet? in /var/log/lightdm
<superdarion> I'm checking right now. It definitely doesn't load the lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf file. Instead it tries with /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, which doesn't exist.
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> how do you test?
<brainwash> changes are only applied after restarting lightdm I think
<superdarion> What do you mean? What I just wrote I saw in the logs
<brainwash> not really sure what to suggest then
<brainwash> other than uninstalling accountsservice and checking it that helps
<brainwash> if
<superdarion> Ok, thanks for trying. I'll give the reinstalling a try and see what happens
<superdarion> Well, what do you know. Reinstalling accountsservice did actually fix it. Thanks a lot!
#xubuntu 2019-07-12
<brunipc> Hello, is there anything that I should definitely install or disable after installation to improve the security of my system?
<brunipc> installing 18.04 right now
<diogenes_> gufw
<tomreyn> not neccessarily.
<tomreyn> brunipc: by default, unlike other OS, ubuntu has no services listen on the network. but surely you may install such packages and then you should take measures to prevent access to them by unauthorized folks (and moreover bots) from the internet
<brunipc> I remember a couple years ago (last time I used Linux) there used to be I think a print server running by default
<Spass[m]> brunipc: hello, some Firefox extensions blocking tracking cookies/scripts and ads, but that's not OS-specific of course
<brunipc> hi.
<brunipc> ok, thanks a lot.
<Spass[m]> but yeah, Gufw if you want simple firewall, ClamTk (AV) if you share your data with many Windows machines (on USB stick for example)
<brunipc> in general, if there are no services running (and I don't intend to change that) do I need a firewall?
<brunipc> no services listening on the network I mean
<tomreyn> i just tried to verify what i said, and i may have spoken wrong there
<tomreyn> dhclient, dnsmasq, cups, avahi-daemon are listening on udp ports bound to 0.0.0.0 here
<tomreyn> but then this is not a freshinstallation
<brunipc> cups, that's the thing I remember
<tomreyn> cups-browsed specifically
<tomreyn> the service which looks for printers on the web (and receives their broadcasts)
<tomreyn> or was it the web interface?
<tomreyn> sorry, i should get my facts straight
<brunipc> no, thanks for answering my questions
<tomreyn>        cups-browsed - A daemon for browsing the Bonjour broadcasts of shared, remote CUPS printers
<diogenes_> brunipc, one more thing, very important one, if you experience low internet speed, change your dns to either google one or cloudflare, i prefer quad9.
<brunipc> ok, will do
<tomreyn> also if you cannot reach some websites because your ISP blocks / redirect them
<tomreyn> i think t-online also does domain name typo redirects via dns
<tomreyn> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typosquatting
<brunipc> how to i change dns to quad9?
<tomreyn> you set their nameservers on your connection profile
<diogenes_> brunipc, after the installation is done, reboot and come back here, we will guide you through.
<brunipc> alright, thank you so much
<brunipc> I'm installing on top of 14.04 i had on an old dvd and it'll be another 8 minutes for whatever is being downloaded
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> in fact, xubuntu was only supported until april 2017, i think
<brunipc> yes I'm installing 18.04 right now
<brunipc> which to me relief accepts my fritz wlan usb card no questions asked
<tomreyn> glad it works, sorry to hear you depend on such.
<brunipc> It's my mom's PC.
<brunipc> the specs seemed decent for $300 dollar, but it's a gaming pc kinda deal so I guess they assumed gamers use ethernet and they could save a couple bucks
<brunipc> ok, i'll reboot now, thank you so much for your help
<tomreyn> yw
<xubuntu51w> Is it possible to use a USB Huawei mobile broadband modem on Xubuntu ? Can it just be plugged in and will be ready to use or what ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu51w, i'm using one right now, you plug it in, wait like for a minute then click on the network icon and choose new mobile broadband connection and just follow the steps, that's it.
<xubuntu51w> It sounds good. I understand it was more complicated on older versions on Xubuntu/linux.
<diogenes_> i never had any issues with it.
<tomreyn> it can depend on the very modem, i guess? i imagine some just won't work at all.
<diogenes_> huawai works, some rtl might be troublesome.
<xubuntu51w> I hear the system before tought it was a USB memory only and som fixes was needed to use the modem.
#xubuntu 2019-07-13
<AlexMax> What is the equivalent of Night Mode in Xubuntu?
<AlexMax> I found a SO post suggesting an alternative program, but it's for an older release, wanted to make sure it was relevant for 18.04
<tomreyn> default ubuntu has gnomes' "night light". another common one is "redshift". but i dont know what xubuntu / xfce usually uses.
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: I have redshift running for X18.04.
<AlexMax> Bashing-om: Okay, that was the suggested program
<AlexMax> guess I'll use that, thanks
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: I run minimal install - I start:'  redshift -l 35.458866:-92.033032 -t 5500:4000 -b 0.8:0.6 & disown '.
<AlexMax> Okay now I'm having a problem
<AlexMax> I shut the lid of my laptop, it goes to sleep.  I open the lid of my laptop, I get the login screen.
<AlexMax> As soon as I type my password in to unlock it, the screen goes dark, with no backlight.
<AlexMax> I can ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 to switch to other virtual terminals, but as soon as I try f7 again I just get a dark screen with no backlight
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: The F-2 terminal, Can you log into the system here ?
<AlexMax> ....strange.  If I suspend from the menu, it seems to come back just fine.  It's only when I close the lid.
<AlexMax> Yeppers
<AlexMax> I can log in
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuration line for a driver ?
<AlexMax> https://i.imgur.com/K8ul2YR.jpg
<AlexMax> This is a Thinkpad T500 that has one of those weird switchable graphics
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: Well, for now not a graphic's driver issue as the Intel driver is loaded. Is there any hints in the session log file " .xsession-errors " ?
<AlexMax> there's a good number of them, let me rm it and unsleep again
<AlexMax> nah
<AlexMax> it had just the usual GTK warnings
<AlexMax> a bunch of GTK warning spam that you usually get if you don't satisfy the GTK gods
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: Then the general next in the procedure is if a Guest seesion is good. Isolates to a user session config issue.
<AlexMax> Bashing-om: I don't get it.
<AlexMax> What's a guest session?
<AlexMax> Also I'm on 18.04, not sure if that's still a thing
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: Not default in xubuntu - but one can create a new user account. Maybe kinda a drastic measure here ?
<AlexMax> Bashing-om: This is a brand new isntall, not much could have happened
<AlexMax> it might as well be a brand new user account
<AlexMax> fwiw, lubuntu didn't have this problem I don't think...
<AlexMax> not sure if that's insightful or not
<AlexMax> i think it used xscreensaver instead
<AlexMax> tbh I might just flatten it and use vanilla ubuntu - it's what I use on my desktop, and I've got the RAM to spare now
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: Sorry - I do not have the screenlocker enabled nor the experience to get past it when it is failing - if that is the root of the issue here.
<AlexMax> Bashing-om: I appreciate you taking the time
<AlexMax> in any case
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: I am all eyes to see how this progresses :)
<xubuntu92w> Need some help regarding upgrading from xubuntu 18.04 to 19.04
<xubuntu92w> Is it the same as vanilla ubuntu?
<pragomer> hi. I am getting these boot messages when booting xubuntu 18.04; everything seems to work so far; just wondered what these errors mean? http://i.imgur.com/XCbeDzg.png
<harsh> i want to install eclipse in my system
<harsh> eclipse IDE
<xubuntu12w> how to install eclipse IDE on xubuntu
<xubuntu31w> hello
<xubuntu31w> I have an issue with installing the disco newest version of wine
<Alabalistic> hi
<friendlyGoat> anyone know about Pam-Kwallet?
<friendlyGoat>  no matter what when i log in theres always this in the logs and its bothering me so much.
<friendlyGoat> "pam_kwallet5(lightdm:session): pam_kwallet5: Impossible to write walletKey to walletPipe"
<friendlyGoat> i have no idea how to get it to go away.
<jphilipz> for those that dont know, i'm running a twitter poll to increase the panel default size
<jphilipz> https://twitter.com/jphilipz/status/1149373399770312705
<jphilipz> arguments of why can be read here - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2019-July/011825.html
#xubuntu 2019-07-14
<Sose> hi. I'm trying to make xubuntu feel a bit more like windows, by changing some shortcuts. like how in Windows pressing the windows key opens the start menu but pressing win-e opens the file explorer for instance
<Sose> I managed to change those keybinds from the keyboard menu but now the "start menu" opens up even if I press win-e for the file explorer
<Sose> is there any way to fix that?
<Sose> like make it only open the "start menu" on keyup if no other key was pressed alongside the windows key
<Sose> also, having windows key / "Super" as the shortcut for the whisker menu means that under desktop->keyboard, if I bind Super-d to show desktop, it won't work at all :(
<Sose> ah, of course when asking for help I found the right words for google. a little program called "ksuperkey" fixed it
<jphilipz> hi Sose
<jphilipz> yes the super key is an issue that doesnt have a complete solution at the moment
<jphilipz> other xfce distros have the Super left key work with whisker and then, if you have a Super right key, that can be used with other Super shortcuts and not open whisker
<Sose> right, I see
<Sose> anyways, installing ksuperkey and adding it to autostart seems to do exactly what I want
<Sose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Sose> hilarious, that's like 3 years old and it's still not possible to add a '.' to the directory name?
<knome> Sose, patches welcome? :P
<Sose> I'm sure I couldn't figure it out if nobody else did. it's just funny because you'd think it's very easy to just add one character to a directory name
<Unit193> Why put it in ~?  Depending, it should be in .config/snap, .cache/snap, or .local/share/snap
<knome> that's a different question :)
<Spass[m]> good to know that I'm not the only one that hates that ~/snap folder
<Unit193> What's in it?
<Spass[m]> for me it's a (yet another) clear indication, that desktop/home use isn't Canonical's focus for some time now
<Spass[m]> not sure, I don't use snaps on my systems, and yes, that folder is one of many reasons why ;)
<Sose> I guess it has some settings for programs installed with snap
<Sose> for me it has code, node and spotify folders cause I installed those with snap (or from the Software program, didn't even realize I was using snaps except node)
<Spass[m]> I use Spotify from the official repo -> https://www.spotify.com/download/linux/
<Spass[m]> it opens quicker
<Sose> hm, interesting, thanks for the tip
<Sose> I wonder if the same is true for vscode
<Sose> both spotify and vscode list Snap as the first option for installation though
<Sose> guess it's the easiest
<Spass[m]> yep, one command line, auto updates in the background, less "user support"
<Sose> the one from the deb file just keeps crashing after logging in o.O
<Sose> I'm not on LTS version of xubuntu though, I got the latest
<Sose> maybe I'll just stick to the snaps for now :D
<Sose> anyways I don't think the startup time is that long. feels similar to how it was with Windows 7
<Spass[m]> Spotify was always problematic for me at first runs (black screen, crashes) but then it just start working
<Spass[m]> I remember I tried it from snap some time ago and I had the same issue (black screen/empty window)
<Spass[m]> and after couple restarts it suddenly starts working :)
<Sose> heh, weird
<Spass[m]> yeah, and I had the same issue on 3 machines
<Sose> well spotify isn't the best software ever written even though I like the service
<Spass[m]> true
<Sose> https://www.neowin.net/news/canonical-improves-snap-performance-significantly-in-latest-update/
<Sose> Examining the difference after font caching was added to the snap binaries on Ubuntu 18.10, Microsoft’s Visual Studio Code opened in 22.9 seconds, down from 119.9 seconds.
<Sose> lol
<Sose> (22.9 seconds is still really long. it takes like a couple of seconds at max?)
<Sose> what are these numbers
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> will 32 bit support will be removed in Xubuntu after 2021 too?
<Unit193> If it's removed from the archive, there's nothing we can really do about it.
#xubuntu 2020-07-06
<xubuntu49i> hi there!
<xubuntu49i> What are u doing here? =)
<diogenes_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xubuntu49i> Wow! Incredible! I thought IRC is dead.))
<diogenes_> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<diogenes_> lol
<ggz> hi
<ggz> my multimedia keys for raising volume doesn't work anymore, but lowering volume key still work. Where are defined theses shortcut please ? (18.04)
<diogenes_> ggz, they are enabled when you add xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin to the panel.
<n-iCe> damn, missed xubuntu so much.
<n-iCe> is there a problem with energy tools?
<n-iCe> I configurated to not turn off the screen or block it, but it does it anyway
<diogenes_> n-iCe, how you did it?
<n-iCe> click on the laptop battery icon and in configurations
<diogenes_> n-iCe, what xfce version?
<n-iCe> 4.14
<diogenes_> look in screensaver too.
#xubuntu 2020-07-07
<Guest84895> Hello, there is some trouble with the screen brightness on my laptop with xubuntu. Using this command: sudo su -c 'echo 12 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' I can input the brightness from 0 (darkest) to 15 (brightest). The brightness should be linear from 0 to 15 but instead it is something like this: 10, 9, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. So I can not put lowest brightness. Help anyone?
<MEMERY_HELP> Hi everyone, I'm on Xubuntu 18.04 and after some recent updates I noticed something strange: My RAM usage increased to about 40% even though nothing is running. Has anyone noticed this kind of behaviour recently?
<gnrp> MEMERY_HELP: Enter `top` in the terminal, then you can see the memory usage of processes
<Guest84895> MEMERY HELP no
<ggz> diogenes_: i tried to remove the pulseaudio plugin and add it back, but the multimedia keys still don't work
<diogenes_> ggz, were they working before?
<ggz> diogenes_: yes, and the volume down still work (and i tested with xev, the keys still work)
<diogenes_> ggz, try with a new user on the system.
<jarnos> I have some nonexisting users listed in LightDM greether. Where are they configured?
<JST> Hi I was tryn to install xubuntu but i recivied an error with my hard disck
<gnrp> JST: What is that error?
<JST> I solved that now
<johan> Hello, I'm on a laptop using Xubuntu 20.04 and there is some trouble with the screen brightness. Using this command: sudo su -c 'echo 12 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' I can input the brightness from 0 (darkest) to 15 (brightest). The brightness should be linear from 0 to 15 but instead it is something like this: 10, 7, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. So I can not put lowest brightness. Help anyone?
<Kryuna> Hi all :)
<audi70re> good evening, i have an old thinkpad x130e with an dualcore AMD E450 1.6 ghz cpu and 4gb ram. i run windows 10 on it now and it is ok, but the performance could be smoother, faster, better. do you think an lightweight linux distribution like xubuntu will run better on it?
<brainwash> audi70re: you can get a first impression with the live session
<audi70re> ok thank you i will try it out
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-07-08
<xu-irc32w> hi
<xu-irc32w> I a very Noob question
<xu-irc32w> i have ubuntu but want to convert it to xubuntu. once that is done, is it still consider a xubuntu distro?
<xu-irc32w> just dont want to redo everything ;)
<coconut> xu-irc32w, depends how you do it. You can install both desktops environment on the same / partition. Then you have your desktop mixed with gnome and xfce apps at the same time. You can also make a dualboot, which does not have such desktop mess...
<genii> Underneath the different desktops, it's all a common base. But if you have multiple desktops installed, then as coconut indicates all the apps from the desktop environments will be shown
<xu-irc32w> the reason I ask, I am being lazy lol and dot want redo any login for my apps lol. but if I do the mixed desktop does all the updates for the xfce come from xubuntourepo?
<xu-irc32w> the reason I ask, I am being lazy lol and dot want redo any login for my apps lol. but if I do the mixed desktop does all the updates for the xfce come from xubuntou repo?
<genii> All the repositories are the same unless you specifically have PPAs for some desktop-specific
<coconut> xu-irc32w, debs will come fro the same ubuntu repo, yes
<xu-irc32w> mind blow!! so all kubuntu,xubuntu etc ... share the same repo?
<xu-irc32w> lol
<genii> Yes
<Unit193> Though you'll likely have a lot of cruft leftover from Ubuntu, sooo.
<xu-irc32w> been using linux for years and never cross my mind. as for cruft I can get rid of that lol
<xu-irc32w> crazy son
<mibbb> Hello I got a problem with woeusb, can someone help me please?
<n-iCe> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<n-iCe> :D
<ggz> diogenes_: i rebooted and it work now, thanks =)
<diogenes_> ggz, sorry i forgot what it was about?
#xubuntu 2020-07-09
<xu-irc47w> Can we upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS already or do we still have to wait?
<pmjdebruijn> do-release-upgrade -d is possible at least on servers
<pmjdebruijn> whether it's wise on xubuntu I'm not sure
 * pmjdebruijn usually reinstalls desktops
<xu-irc47w> sudo do-release-upgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewGtk3 launches the ubuntu gui
<xu-irc47w> isn't there a xubuntu version
<diogenes_> xu-irc47w, it'll be available whenever Ubuntu 20.04.1 is released.
<xu-irc47w> august 6 then, Iguess
<ggz> diogenes_: it was about some multimedia keys for volume not working anymore
<diogenes_> ggz, ok, glad you fixed it.
<Jasper> Hi, someone can help-me?
<diogenes_> !ask | Jasper
<ubottu> Jasper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jasper> Oh, right, thank you, are here:
<Jasper> Already search for a time, on Google, on documentation of focal fossa, Reddit etc, but I don't know unlock the lock screen on live session, already hit enter with password of live session with blank, "xubuntu" and others, on 20.04 the password of live session were changed? Or maybe my image have something broke?
<Jasper> Sorry my newbiecie...
<diogenes_> Jasper, if you find yourself in such a situation when the screen is locked in a live session and you can't get out, hit on your keyboard: ctrl+alt+f1, you gonna get a black screen that will ask you to login, the login user (sould be) xubuntu and on password just his enter (blank password), after you login, type there: startxfce4
<Jasper> Already teu this...
<Jasper> Try*
<diogenes_> and?
<Jasper> "Password invalid" I think
<Jasper> Will try again
<diogenes_> then put in the password: xubuntu
<Jasper> "Login incorrect"
<diogenes_> or: ubuntu
<Jasper> Already all
<Jasper> :s
<diogenes_> ok then disable the lock screen on a live session because that might be a bug.
<Jasper> Huum, while the install process run I were searching for PDFs and downloaded some books, but although I using the mouse and keyboard the screen locked... I think that in this time the installation already over ok, I will make some tests so decide if will reinstall the 18.04 that is much good...
<Jasper> Hi, someone know where i find  the checsum to verify iso's xubuntu focal fossa?
<Jasper> checksum*
<Jasper> I found!!!
<Jasper> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04/release/
<Jasper> Thank you (googling i don't found, but alter the original link 'http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/' worked!!)
<dalkor> hi everyone, i'm having a weird issue with my touchpad that I didn't have on 18.04
<dalkor> it's super sensitive and seems to only work on the left side. Right side acts as if I used two fingers
<looc> Hello, i need help, the software app that came preinstalled with xubuntu is missing and nowhere to be found. I have it on my taskbar but when i try to open it, it says that the file is either missing, or the directory doesn't exist.
<gnrp> looc: Which software app are you talking about?
<looc> It was simply called Software. I don't know any other software apps.
<well_laid_lawn> looc: right click the tasbar icon and it should let you know in properties
<looc> ''Software: Adds, removes or updates apps on this pc'' This was translated from italian so i don't know how accurate it is.
<well_laid_lawn> looc: see if this helps
<well_laid_lawn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231932/ubuntu-software-doesnt-open-in-ubuntu-20-04
<looc> I'm currently running the commands in terminal.
<well_laid_lawn> a couple of posts down there are images for different icons that are related to the different packages - did you see that ?
<looc> Yes, i did.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<looc> I have followed the karel instructions, but most of the commands exited with an error code 2:''E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)''
<doubledutch> I have a bit of an embarassing problem... after an upgrade I've got a busybox prompt after unlocking eLVM
<doubledutch> I think I maybe switched video to NVIDIA and it's not having it...
<doubledutch> Without a good browser, etc, is there a common fix for Ubuntu offering you a busybox prompt after recent update?
<doubledutch> Maybe a good way to boot into no-xserver mode so I can edit config files or re-run smxi ?
<well_laid_lawn> doubledutch: afaik the busybo prompt is because the bootloader couldn't find a root device or an init
<well_laid_lawn> or the initramfs had a fail or the kernel had a fail
<doubledutch> Kernel yes looks like it after update
<doubledutch> I shouldn't have removed old kernels
<doubledutch> THanks
<doubledutch> going to look at avaiable boot methods again
<doubledutch> if not I'll come back here and luksOpen it
#xubuntu 2020-07-10
<xu-irc75w> hello, I'm new to Linux and I've just installed ubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa, but it's font size is too small for my old laptop. How to adjust it? thank you
<nikolam> Why I am getting only 1024X768 resolution on VGA port of Intel graphics (i5 4570) , I pulled out AMD 7850 that taled over HDMI with the same monitor that now talks with Intel graphics over VGA
<nikolam> Is there an easy way to reconfigure graphics and resolution?
<nikolam> Do I really have to manually create /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something
<pmjdebruijn> maybe the VGA port doesn't provide proper EDID
<Sorcy> Hey there, I'm looking for help backing up an iphone 6s running ios 10.3 to a machine running xubuntu 20.04. I am very new to all of this!
<mrstrange> hey guys i just upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04 (clean install) all is working fine but for some reason my terminal doesnt display unicode stuff anymore
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/ZZ1Wlp2
<mrstrange> it looks like that
<mrstrange> any suggestions?
<mrstrange> like the character sets are incomplete
#xubuntu 2020-07-11
<xu-help96w> Hello. I have two built-in cameras in my computer but unfortunately after the installation xubuntu didn't recognize them. I'd like to know if there's a way to make it work. Computer model: Lenovo MIIX 320 10icr.
<jarnos> I upgraded to 20.04. I wonder why the new default is not to check for updates?
<Hamilton> Can I download and use newest thunar on xubuntu 18.04? The current version is buggy...It crashed on Shift+delete
<Unit193> Hi.  Same answer as that which I just gave you. :)
<Hamilton> Unit193, :D
<jarnos> How can I get my old Local folders visible in Thunderbird? I copied them in "~/.thunderbird/*.default/Mail/Local Folders", but I can not see them in Thunderbird.
<xubuntu22i> Hi, mid install from live dvd to usb stick xubuntu 20.04
<xubuntu22i> Don't know how to get correct bug reporting, but thought, I'd at least share somewhere it might help... 2nd crash at very end of install
<xubuntu22i> at least have some bug info to pass on this time
<xubuntu22i> xubuntu ubiquity: chroot: failed to run command 'pyversions' (... No such file or directory)
<xubuntu22i> ###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel closing: too late to send/recv, messages will be lost
<diogenes_> xubuntu22i, how did you write the usb?
<xubuntu22i> not sure what partition table (it autochose), but 2Mboot, 2Gswap, 14G /
<xubuntu22i> Installation progress bar froze and disappeared after it hit the very end, found terminal info underneath it. The above lines I typed out were they only fail/errors I saw
<xubuntu22i> oh, the chroot fail was right after these:
<xubuntu22i> msg repeated 6 times, supervising 3 threads...2proc
<xubuntu22i> xubuntu /plugininstall.py log-output -t ubiquity chroot /target python3.8 /usr/lib/python3.8/py_compile.py
<xubuntu22i> I don't really need an answer or expect a solution now, just wanted to type out what I saw, hopefully someone could make a bug report, or pass it on. Everythings frozen, so can't hand type a full code log, lol
<xubuntu22i> Thanks for listening though, have a good night
<Axzercion> xubuntu22i, how did you put the install image on your usb stick?
<xubuntu22i> no iso on stick
<xubuntu22i> iso on dvd
<xubuntu22i> burning to stick
<xubuntu22i> I like to have portable usb distros to plug into other machines for troubleshooting them, or things like clamtk on unknown hard drives
<xubuntu22i> iso was sha256 checked before burning onto new dvd with no signs of damage
<xubuntu22i> dvd ran live fine
<xu-help44w> Hello
<xubuntu22i> Im gonna try and run it and just reinstall python, but looks similar to 19.04 ubiquity end of install crashes, so maybe pass that on please
<xu-help44w> I have a problem with the built-in camera.
<ball> Does the Xubuntu USB flash stick image include memtest86+?
<pmjdebruijn> since when is there a flash stick image?
<pmjdebruijn> last time I checked the ISO has memtest86+ (but that was a while ago), and that ISO can be used to boot from a flash drive
<ball> Ah, looks like there's a .iso that I usually just dd to a flash stick.
<ball> Thanks
<pmjdebruijn> also, there are many tools which you can use to inspect an .iso file
<pmjdebruijn> whether memtest86 is present or not
<ball> I've just kicked off a download of 20.04
 * ball sighs
<xu-irc12w> -_-
<pymagic> anyone can help me with this bug - when i type, wherever my mouse is, it gains control after a few seconds and then my keystrokes start to go to that window/place..even in vim!
<pymagic> Perhaps someone else has this issue?
#xubuntu 2020-07-12
<xu-irc77w> Hello I have problem with installing matploitb, there is freetype2 which i installed through brew. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVymJwYsTH/
<meleh> Anyone ?
<tomreyn> !ask | meleh
<ubottu> meleh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> oh, i missed that this question was yours, sorry
<tomreyn> this looks more like a (home)brew question, though
<tomreyn> you'll have more luck here when you have questions regarding packages
<xu-help47w> Hi! I'm trying to create HDD image that could install Xubuntu on itself without my attention.
